# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Եհովայի վկաներ

## Էդգար

Կարծում եմ բոլորիս համար սա ցավոտ թեմա է:Այս աղանդը Հայաստանում մեծ տարածում ունի և հիմնական մտավախությունն այն է,որ այն ավելի է տարածվում,իսկ դա առաջին հերթին վնաս է ՀՀ անվտանգությանը,քանի-որ ինչպես հայտնի աղանդավորները(Եհովայի վկաները) զենք չեն կրում,հետևաբար  Եհովայի վկա տղամարդկանց թվի ավելանալը վտանգավոր է,հատկապես երեխաների թվի ավելանալն է մտահոգիչ:
Դե ինչ կարծում եմ շատ բան կլինի քննարկելու: :Think:

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011), յոգի (06.08.2009)

----------


## Մասսագետ

"Պապայի" էրեխեքի ավելանալը ավելի վտանգավոր ա քան Եհովայի վկաների ավելանալը: Եվհովայի վկաների ավելանալը ինձ համար բացարձակ վախենալու չի: Եհովայի վկաները ավելի դնդաղ են ավելանում քան բարգավաճ հայաստան կուսակցության անդամների ավելանալը: Էս երկիրը շատ ավելի մեծ պրոբլեմներ ունի, քան ինչ-որ հավատքի մարդկանց ավելացումը:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Jarre (13.07.2011), Manya (12.06.2009), Phantom Lord (13.06.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011), յոգի (06.08.2009)

----------


## Սահակ

> հիմնական մտավախությունն այն է, որ այն ավելի է տարածվում, իսկ դա առաջին հերթին վնաս է ՀՀ անվտանգությանը


Լիովին համաձայն եմ Մրրիկի հետ։ Եթե քո հիմնական մտավախությունը լիներ ՀՀ անվտանգությունը ապա դու այս թեմայի վերնագիրը չէիր դնի «Եհովայի վկաներ» այլ կդնեիր «բանակից խուսափող պապայի երեխեք», քանի որ իրանք շատ անգամ ավելի մեծ վտանգ են ՀՀ անվտանգության համար։

----------

DavitH (01.12.2012), Jarre (13.07.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011)

----------


## Էդգար

Ժողովուրդ,բայց,մոռանում եք,որ  էտ   աղանդավորներին  դրսից  են  ուղարկում,փող ու միջոցներ տալիս  երկիրը քայքայելու համար,իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա <<պապայի>>  բալիկներին,որ շատ նեղն ոնկնեն(Աստված չանի)զենք էլ կվերցնեն,կկռվեն էլ,իսկ էտ աղանդավորները տենց վախտն էլ զենք չեն վերցնի

----------

Hayazn (27.09.2011), Manya (12.06.2009), VisTolog (25.01.2013), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011), Հարդ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Sergey

> Ժողովուրդ,բայց,մոռանում եք,որ  էտ   աղանդավորներին  դրսից  են  ուղարկում,փող ու միջոցներ տալիս  երկիրը քայքայելու համար,իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա <<պապայի>>  բալիկներին,որ շատ նեղն ոնկնեն(Աստված չանի)զենք էլ կվերցնեն,կկռվեն էլ,իսկ էտ աղանդավորները տենց վախտն էլ զենք չեն վերցնի


Հա, իհարկե, «Եհովայի վկաներ»-ը Նյու Յորքում(եթե չեմ սխալվում)  որ հիմնել են, հատուկ մտածել են,թե  ոնց անեն Հայաստանը քայքայեն :Think:  
Հանգամանքների բերումով ես լավ գիտեմ, թե բանակում որքան են կազմում զենք վերցնելուց խուսափողները, ու թե դա իր հրատապությամբ որերորդ կարգի պրոբլեմ է։

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ռեալիստ

Մի օրինակ եմ ուզում բերել Եհովայի վկաների մտածելակերպից.
  Նրանցից մեկը, որը ունի երկու տղա  որոնք փոքր են ու  դեռ  չեն հասկանում  աղանդներից, բայց    նրանց հարազատներին տեսնելով համոզվաց եմ որ մեցանան չեն ընտրի ետ ուղղին:  Մի խոսկով հարցնում եմ նրանց  Եհովայի վկա մորը եթե  էտ քո ասած  ահեղ դատաստանի օրը գա ու քո ասելով    Եհովան ձեզ բարցացնի երկինք մնացածի գլխին կրակ թափի սպանի,  դու  մենակ կգնաս թե քո տղաներին կգրկես հետդ կբարցացնես ??  թեկուզ եթե  նրանք եհովայի վկա չլինեն բայց լինեն քեզ  սիրող  ու հարգող որդիներ . արունը  տվեց գլխիս երբ նա պատասխանեց եթե  եհովայի վկա չլինեն կթողեմ իրանց պատիժը ստանան տանջանքների մեջ ես  կգնամ եհովայի մոտ  :Shok:    ԴԵ ՀԻՄԱ ԻՆՁ ԹՈՂ ՄԵԿԸ ԳԱ  ՀԱՄՈԶԻ որ ես  իրանց աղանդը   վտանգավոր չհամարեմ , իսկ  ՊԱՊԱՅԻ  տղանեի հետ իրանք ընդանրապես  չեն կարա  համեմատվեն,  լավ տեսանկյունից...

----------

anahit96 (24.10.2011), DavitH (06.06.2013), VisTolog (25.01.2013), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ նրանք ինչ օրենքների են իրենց վերապահում ենթարկվել ու դա ինչքանով է վնաս Հայաստանի պետականությանը, բայց որ նրանք իսկական աղետ են հայ ազգի համար,  դա հաստատ է ...
Մեկ էլ մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչպես կարող է պետությունը թույլ տալ, որ  Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներ  չենթարկվեն պետության կանոններին: Այստեղ կապ չունեն, կրոնական, սեռական, ազգային պատկանելությունը: Հայաստանի քաղաքցի ես, սրանք են օրենքները՝ վերջ ! ... պարտավոր ես ենթարկվել ( եթե ֆիզիկապես ի վիճակի ես) 
Այստեղ օրենքն է թերի ... և պետք չէ եվրոպացիներին այդ աստիճան զիճել ( աչք մտնելու համար, որը միևնույնն է չի գնահատվի), երբ սեփական հասարակությանն է վտանգ սպառում: Խոսքս բարոյահոգեբանամտավորական վտանգի մասին է:  Պետությունը երբեք չի կարող ուժեղ լինել, երբ հասարակությունն է հիվանդ: Իսկ եվհովայի վկաները սուր վարակիչ հիվանդության նման բան են դարձել մեզ համար, անգամ Հայաստանից դուրս : 
Ահավոր մեծ է  հակակրանքս եվհովայի վկաների նկատմամբ  :Bad:   Մի ամբողջ դասախոսություն կգրեի նրանց վերաբերյալ, բայց դժվար էդքա՜նի _" զահլա "_ ունենաք ... ( ես էլ արդեն չունեմ ճիշտն ասած)

----------


## Վազգեն

> Հա, իհարկե, «Եհովայի վկաներ»-ը Նյու Յորքում(եթե չեմ սխալվում)  որ հիմնել են, հատուկ մտածել են,թե  ոնց անեն Հայաստանը քայքայեն 
> Հանգամանքների բերումով ես լավ գիտեմ, թե բանակում որքան են կազմում զենք վերցնելուց խուսափողները, ու թե դա իր հրատապությամբ որերորդ կարգի պրոբլեմ է։


Սերգեյ, անպայման չի, որ Եհովաների վկաների հիմնդիրները մտածեն դրա մասին. իրանք մինչև Հայաստանի անկախանալն էլ գոյություն ունեին։ Բայց իրանց շատ հանգիստ կարելի է օգտագործել որպես գործիք փոքր երկրներին վնասելու համար։ Ես չեմ պնդում, որ դա իրոք այդպես է, բայց չեմ էլ բացառում դա։ 
 Նույնիսկ երկու դար առաջ այդպիսի բաները  շատ լավ էլ օգտագործում էին։ Օրինակ՝ Օսմանյան Թուրքիան միշտ էլ գրկաբաց ընդունում էր քրիստոնեության տարբեր աղանդներ (բողոքականներ, ջեզվիտներ, եսիմ–ինչեր) քարոզողներին իրենց տարածք, քանի որ լավ հասկանում էին, որ իրանք կվախենան իրենց հավատքը քարոզել մուսուլմաններին, բայց մեծ հաջողությամբ դա կկարողանային անել հայերի, հույների հետ ու դրանով պառակտում կմտցնեին քրիստոնյաների միջև։ Բաժանիր և տիրիր։ Այ Ռաֆֆին իր «Կայծեր» վեպում դա շատ լավ նկարագրել է։ Նույնիսկ մի էպիզոդ եմ հիշում, որ մի բողոքական հայի հարցնում են, թե ինքը հայ է, թե չէ։ Ինքն էլ պատասխանաում է. «Ես հայ չեմ, ես բողոքական եմ»։  :Think:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011)

----------


## Sergey

> Սերգեյ, անպայման չի, որ Եհովաների վկաների հիմնդիրները մտածեն դրա մասին. իրանք մինչև Հայաստանի անկախանալն էլ գոյություն ունեին։ Բայց իրանց շատ հանգիստ կարելի է օգտագործել որպես գործիք փոքր երկրներին վնասելու համար։ Ես չեմ պնդում, որ դա իրոք այդպես է, բայց չեմ էլ բացառում դա։ 
>  Նույնիսկ երկու դար առաջ այդպիսի բաները  շատ լավ էլ օգտագործում էին։ Օրինակ՝ Օսմանյան Թուրքիան միշտ էլ գրկաբաց ընդունում էր քրիստոնեության տարբեր աղանդներ (բողոքականներ, ջեզվիտներ, եսիմ–ինչեր) քարոզողներին իրենց տարածք, քանի որ լավ հասկանում էին, որ իրանք կվախենան իրենց հավատքը քարոզել մուսուլմաններին, բայց մեծ հաջողությամբ դա կկարողանային անել հայերի, հույների հետ ու դրանով պառակտում կմտցնեին քրիստոնյաների միջև։ Բաժանիր և տիրիր։ Այ Ռաֆֆին իր «Կայծեր» վեպում դա շատ լավ նկարագրել է։ Նույնիսկ մի էպիզոդ եմ հիշում, որ մի բողոքական հայի հարցնում են, թե ինքը հայ է, թե չէ։ Ինքն էլ պատասխանաում է. «Ես հայ չեմ, ես բողոքական եմ»։


Ես ընդհանրապես լուրջ չեմ  վերաբերում «դավադրությունների տեսությանը», ըստ որի աղանդավորները, մասսոնները, չգիտեմ ովքեր վնասում են փոքր երկրներին, մասնավորապես Հայաստանին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ նրանք ինչ օրենքների են իրենց վերապահում ենթարկվել ու դա ինչքանով է վնաս Հայաստանի պետականությանը, բայց որ նրանք իսկական աղետ են հայ ազգի համար,  դա հաստատ է ...





> Մեր իշխանությունները շատ ավելի մեծ աղետ են, ինչու՞ դրա մասին չեք խոսում:
> Մեկ էլ մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչպես կարող է պետությունը թույլ տալ, որ  Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներ  չենթարկվեն պետության կանոններին: Այստեղ կապ չունեն, կրոնական, սեռական, ազգային պատկանելությունը: Հայաստանի քաղաքցի ես, սրանք են օրենքները՝ վերջ ! ... պարտավոր ես ենթարկվել ( եթե ֆիզիկապես ի վիճակի ես)


Մի րոպե… Իսկ ո՞վ է ենթարկվում Հայաստանի օրենքներին: Միայն նրանք, ովքեր ուրիշ ճար չունեն, փող ու ծանոթներ չունեն, որ կարողանան օրենքը շրջանցել: 



> Այստեղ օրենքն է թերի ... և պետք չէ եվրոպացիներին այդ աստիճան զիճել ( աչք մտնելու համար, որը միևնույնն է չի գնահատվի), երբ սեփական հասարակությանն է վտանգ սպառում: Խոսքս բարոյահոգեբանամտավորական վտանգի մասին է:


Ծիծաղելի է, երբ Եհովայի վկաներին այդքան վտանգավոր են համարում: Ես ինքս ճանաչում եմ նրանց ու հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք ընդհանրապես վտանգավոր չեն: Մեր «պապայի տղաներն» ու հենց «պապաները» շատ ավելի վտանգավոր են, որովհետև կարող են ցանկացած պահի մարդ սպանել ու մնալ անպատիժ: Հայրենիքի անվտանգության մասին եք խոսում: Հայրենիքը վտանգված է, որովհետև թշնամին ներսից է, բայց ոչ թե աղանդավորների, այլ մեծահարուստների, «պապայի տղաների» և այլոց տեսքով:
Գիտեք, չնայած նրանք իմ աչքի լույսը չեն և նրանց կրոնի շատ կետերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե ամբողջ աշխարհում բոլորը հրաժարվեին զենք բռնել, ապա պատերազմներ չէին լինի:



> Պետությունը երբեք չի կարող ուժեղ լինել, երբ հասարակությունն է հիվանդ: Իսկ եվհովայի վկաները սուր վարակիչ հիվանդության նման բան են դարձել մեզ համար, անգամ Հայաստանից դուրս :


Ճիշտ է՝ մենք հիվանդ հասարակություն ունենք: Լուրջ վտանգները թողած, անշառ Եհովայի վկաներին են քննադատում

Հա՛, մի բան էլ: Չասեք, թե մեր երկիրը քրիստոնյա է: Մեր հասարակության մեծ մասը չգիտի, թե ինչ է քրիստոնեությունը: Իսկ իսկական քրիստոնյաներին աղանդավոր դառալու վտանգ չի սպառնում:



> Այ Ռաֆֆին իր «Կայծեր» վեպում դա շատ լավ նկարագրել է։ Նույնիսկ մի էպիզոդ եմ հիշում, որ մի բողոքական հայի հարցնում են, թե ինքը հայ է, թե չէ։ Ինքն էլ պատասխանաում է. «Ես հայ չեմ, ես բողոքական եմ»։


Նախ Րաֆֆի, ոչ թե Ռաֆֆի
Երկրորդ, բողոքականությունն աղանդ չէ: Իսկ վեպում նկարագրվածն իսկական բողոքականի կերպար չէ:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Jarre (13.07.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Վազգեն

> Նախ Րաֆֆի, ոչ թե Ռաֆֆի
> Երկրորդ, բողոքականությունն աղանդ չէ: Իսկ վեպում նկարագրվածն իսկական բողոքականի կերպար չէ:


Շնորհակալ եմ տեխնիկական ուղղումների համար։  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում, ասածիս իմաստը  շատ չի փոխվում։  :Wink:  




> Ճիշտ է՝ մենք հիվանդ հասարակություն ունենք: Լուրջ վտանգները թողած, անշառ Եհովայի վկաներին են քննադատում։


Դե, մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում։ Եկեք քննարկենք։ Եթե մարդը ստամոքսի խոց ունի, դա չի նշանակում, որ մատի վերքը պետք է թողնել, որ թարախակալի։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ցավն այն է, որ Եհովայի վկաներն ընդհանրապես վտանգավոր չեն:

----------

Jarre (13.07.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018), Եկվոր (19.06.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ցավն այն է, որ Եհովայի վկաներն ընդհանրապես վտանգավոր չեն:


Եթե համարում ես, որ վտանգավոր չեն, այդ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ «ցավի» մասին է խոսքը... :Shok:  

Բայց ասեմ, որ չարաչար սխալվում ես այդպես մտածելով։ :Wink:  Ենթադրում եմ, որ նրանց գործունեությանը բավարար չափով ծանոթ չես և այդ աղանդի մասին դատում ես՝ հիմնվելով մի քանի Եհովայի վկա ծանոթների հետ շփման վրա։ Չգիտեմ, թե ինչպիսին են եղել քեզ հանդիպած Եհովայի վկաները, բայց ինձ հանդիպածների մասին կարող եմ շատ բացասական բաներ ասել տարբեր առումներով։ Բայց նախ որոշ տեղեկություններ տամ հենց աղանդի մասին՝ որպես կազմակերպություն (տվյալ ինֆորմացիայի հավաստիությունն, իհարկե, չեմ կարող հարյուր տոկոսով երաշխավորել, բայց ամեն դեպքում).




> «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպությունը հրաժարվում է ցանկացած ազգային դրոշի պատիվ տալուց, մերժում է հայրենասիրությունը և իր երկիրը զավթիչներից պաշտպանելու անհրաժեշտութունը, պաշտպանում է լոկ իր շահերը։ «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության հետևորդները ոչ մի իշխանություն չեն ճանաչում, բացի Աստծո իշխանությունից, որն էլի նրանց կողմից կամայականորեն մեկնաբանվում է որպես հենց աղանդի իշխանություն։ Նրանք խուսափում են սովորական մարդկային տոների մասնակցելուց, մերժում են շատ բաներ, նույնիսկ երբեմն այնպիսի անհրաժեշտ բժշկական մեթոդը, ինչպիսին արյան փոխներարկումն է և նման բաներ։
> 
> Յուրաքանչյուր հետևորդի կարգադրված է իր հետ ունենալ այսպես կոչված _«Բժշկական փաստաթուղթ»_, որում խոշոր տառերով նշված է. _«ՈՉ ՄԻ ԱՐՅՈՒՆ»_։ Հետևի կողմին գրված է. _«Բժշկական կարգադրությունը՝ պատասխանատվությունից ազատում»_.
> 
> _«Ես (այսինչս) կարգադրություն եմ անում այն մասին, որ ինձ արյան ոչ մի փոխներարկում չանեն, նույնիսկ եթե բժիշկները դա կենսականորեն կարևոր են համարում իմ առողջության կամ իմ կյանքի համար...»։_ Այնուհետև ասվում է, որ այս փաստաթուղթը կազմվում է սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ։ _«Այն համապատասխանում է հիվանդի իմ իրավունքներին և իմ՝ որպես Եհովայի վկայի համոզմունքներին։ Աստվածաշունչը հրամայում է.
> 
> «Խուսափել... արյունից» (Գործք 15։28,29)։ Սա իմ կրոնական դիրքորոշումն է (այսքան) տարի շարունակ։ Ես կարգադրություն եմ անում այն մասին, որ ինձ արյան ոչ մի փոխներարկում չանեն։ Ես համաձայն եմ ցանկացած լրացուցիչ ռիսկի, որին դա կարող է հանգեցնել։ Ես ազատում եմ հիվանդանոցի բժիշկներին, անասթեզիոլոգներին և նրանց բժշկական անձնակազմին իմ հրաժարման ցանկացած անբարենպաստ հետևանքի համար պատասխանատվությունից չնայած նրանց որակյալ բուժմանը։ Իմ կողմից գիտակցության կորստի դեպքում ես լիազորում եմ ստորև նշված վկաներից ցանկացածին հետևելու, որ իմ որոշումը հաշվի առնվի»։_ Սրան հաջորդում է վկաների մի ցուցակ, թե նրանք ինչ կապ ունեն իր հետ, հեռախոսահամարը, տարեթվեր։
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում աղանդի հիվանդ անդամների՝ արյան փոխներարկումից հրաժարման բազմաթիվ դեպքեր են գրանցվել։ Աշխարհում  հայտնի են շատ դեպքեր, երբ դա աղանդավորների մահվանն է հանգեցրել։ Նման դեպքերը հատկապես վտանգավոր են եղել ծննդաբերողների համար։ Յուրաքանչյուր  աղանդավորն իր հետ ունենում է անձը հաստատող հատուկ վկայական՝ արյան փոխներարկումից հրաժարմամբ։ Բնական է, որ «Եհովայի վկաների» համայնքի դրվածքներում այդտեսակ  «մանրուքները» բացակայում են։ Սուտը հանուն փրկության դրսևորվում է նաև այստեղ։

----------

Dorian (10.01.2009), VisTolog (25.01.2013), xalyavshik (10.01.2009), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

_Շարունակություն_



> Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության կրոնական ուսումնասիրությունը, նրա գործունեության մասին գրականությունը, ինչպես նաև այս աղանդի մեջ ներգրավված անձանց ազգականների բազմաթիվ նամակներն ու դիմումները ցույց են տալիս, որ այս կազմակերպությունն իր էությամբ տոտալիտար բնույթ է կրում և այնպիսի  խրատներ է պարունակում ու այնպիսի պրակտիկա ունի, որոնք կարող են վնաս հասցնել հետևորդի անձին ու առողջությանը, նրա ընտանիքին ու երեխաներին, ինչպես նաև ավանդական ազգային հոգևորականությանն ու պետական շահերին։ Այդ պրակտիկան ու խրատները հակասում են հիմնական իրավաբանական նորմերին, այն է՝ պարունակում են հետևյալ կոչերն ու հարկադրանքները.
> 
> •	սեփական կարծիքներից ու համոզմունքներից հրաժարվելու հարկադրանք (հիմքը՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրություն, հոդված ...)
> •	ազատությունը սահմանափակելու հարկադրանք (հիմքը՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրություն, հոդված ...)
> •	պետության կողմից պահպանվող անձի արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնող հոգեբանական ներգործության հնարավորության հարկադրանք (հիմքը՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրություն, հոդված ...)
> •	առողջությանը վնաս հասցնելու հնարավորություն ունեցող մեթոդների օգտագործման և անձի ինքնուրույնության նկատմամբ ոտնձգության հարկադրանք (հիմքը՝ տես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Քրեական Օրենսգրքի հոդված ... «քաղաքացիների անձի ու իրավունքների նկատմամբ ոտնձգություններ անող միավորումների կազմակերպություն. կրոնական կամ հասարակական միավորումների կազմակերպությունը, որի գործունեությունն ուղեկցվում է քաղաքացիների առողջությանը վնաս հասցնելու կամ քաղաքացիների անձի կամ իրավունքների նկատմամբ այլ ոտնձգություններով կամ էլ քաղաքացիներին իրենց քաղաքացիական պարտականությունների կատարումից հրաժարվելու կամ բոլորովին այլ հակաիրավական գործողությունների դրդելով, ինչպես նաև այդպիսի միավորմամբ ղեկավարությունը պատժվում է ...»)
> •	անհրաժեշտ բուժ. օգնություն ստանալուց հրաժարվելու հարկադրանք
> •	ընտանեկան կապերը խզելու և ընտանեկան պարտականությունները չկատարելու հարկադրանք
> •	անչափահասներին առանց ծնողների կամ նրանց փոխարինող անձանց թույլտվության իրենց գործունեության մեջ ներգրավելու հարկադրանք (տես «Երեխայի իրավունքների դեկլարացիա», կետ 2 և 9, «Քաղաքացիական ու քաղաքական իրավունքի միջազգային համաձայնագիր», կետ 4. «Սույն համաձայնագրի մասնակից պետությունները պարտավորվում են հարգել ծնողների և համապատասխան դեպքերում օրինական խնամակալների՝ իրենց երեխաների կրոնական ու բարոյական դաստիարակությունն իրենց համոզմունքներին համապատասխան  ապահովելու ազատությունը» )
> ...

----------

Dorian (10.01.2009), VisTolog (25.01.2013), xalyavshik (10.01.2009), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ուզում եմ նաև Եհովայի վկա հանդիսացող առանձին մարդկանց հետ ունեցածս շփման արդյունքում արածս հետևությունների մասին ասել։ Ինչքան Եհովայի վկաների հետ որ շփվել եմ, նրանց հետ խոսելիս հիմնականում այնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ստացել, որ խոսում եմ տրամաբանելու և վերլուծելու ունակությունից զրկված, սահմանափակ մտածողության տեր մարդկանց հետ, նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել՝ զոմբիների հետ... Այո, բավականին շատ հիմքեր կան եզրակացնելու, որ այդ աղանդը մարդկանց իրոք զոմբիացնում է, զրկում է անհատականությունից և ինքնուրույն մտածելու, վերլուծելու կարողությունից։ Նրանք, որպես կանոն, անգիր արած կրկնում են Ատվածաշնչից վերցված որոշ հատվածներ, մեկնաբանում իրենց ուզածով, իսկ երբ ինչ-որ հարց ես տալիս, որի պատասխանը նախապես անգիր արած չեն լինում, ապա կամ ասում են, որ իրենք դա դեռ չեն ուսումնասիրել (չնայած այդ հարցերը հաճախ շատ լուրջ, կարևոր և հիմնարար հարցեր են լինում), կամ փորձում են իրենց բնորոշ անտրամաբանական, «գլուխ հարթուկելու» եղանակներով տակից դուրս գալ, որը թեկուզ մի քիչ տրամաբանություն ունեցող մարդու համար ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է։

Իսկ նրանց «մարդկանց փրկելու» առաքելությունը շատ հաճախ զուտ ձևական բնույթ է կրում։ Իրականում նրանք ամեն մի «որսացած» մարդու համար որոշակի գումար են ստանում, և խիստ կասկածելի է՝ արդյոք նույն բանը կանեին առանց վարձատրության թե ոչ։ 

Եվ, վերջապես, մարդիկ, դառնալով «Եհովայի վկաներ» աղանդի անդամ, գործնականում դադարում են հասարակության անդամ լինելուց. փաստորեն, նրանք, բացի իրենց կազմակերպության ղեկավարությունից, օրենսդրությունից և այլն, այլ ղեկավարություն, այլ օրենքներ չեն ճանաչում, հետևաբար որքան շատ լինեն նրանք, այնքան շատ քաղաքացի է կորցնում տվյալ պետությունը։ Մի՞թե սա վտանգավոր չէ պետության համար։ :Think:

----------

Dorian (10.01.2009), xalyavshik (10.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես միայն շփման մասին չեմ ասում: Առիթ եմ ունեցել ուսումնասիրել այս աղանդը: Քո բոլոր գրածները ես վաղուց գիտեի, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի: Բայց ես այստեղ ոչ մի վնասակար բան չեմ տեսնում: Նրանք իրենց ինչքան ուզում են թող վնասեն, դա մեր խնդիրը չէ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մարդկանց որսալուն, ապա դա որսվող մարդու խնդիրն է: Ինչու՞ ինձ կամ քեզ չեն կարողացել իրենց մեջ մտցնել:

Հետո, քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք կոչվում: Եհովայի վկաների հաջողությունն էլ հենց այնտեղից է գալիս, որ մերոնք չգիտեն, թե ինչ է քրիստոնեությունը: Եթե մենք ամուր քրիստոնյաներ լինենք, ոչ ոք մեզ չի կարողանա հավատափոխ անել: Ավելին՝ դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ Եհովայի վկան քրիստոնյայի հետ շփվելով ինքն է դարձել քրիստոնյա:




> Եվ, վերջապես, մարդիկ, դառնալով «Եհովայի վկաներ» աղանդի անդամ, գործնականում դադարում են հասարակության անդամ լինելուց. փաստորեն, նրանք, բացի իրենց կազմակերպության ղեկավարությունից, օրենսդրությունից և այլն, այլ ղեկավարություն, այլ օրենքներ չեն ճանաչում, հետևաբար որքան շատ լինեն նրանք, այնքան շատ քաղաքացի է կորցնում տվյալ պետությունը։ Մի՞թե սա վտանգավոր չէ պետության համար։


Մեր երկրի համար բացարձակապես վտանգավոր չէ, որովհետև առանց այդ էլ ոչ ոք օրենք չի ճանաչում:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

Uluana, «Եհովաի վկաների» մասին այդ տվյալները ի՞նչ աղբյուրից են ու որքանո՞վ են հավաստի։

----------

Jarre (13.07.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այդ նյութն իմ ձեռքն է ընկել թղթի վրա տպված վիճակում, իսկ թե տվյալները որքանով են հավաստի, ցավոք, չեմ կարող ասել։ :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեր երկրի համար բացարձակապես վտանգավոր չէ, որովհետև առանց այդ էլ ոչ ոք օրենք չի ճանաչում:


Պետք չի էդքան կատեգորիկ լինել։ Այսինքն՝ եթե ինչ-որ բան վատ է, պետք է թողնենք, որ ավելի՞ վատանա... :Shok:  
Եթե այդ սկզբունքով առաջնորդվենք, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես պիտի օրենքներ չստեղծենք, միևնույն է, ոչ ոք դրանց չի հետևելու։ Եկեք միանգամից կործանվենք, հա՞...

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Մի օրինակ եմ ուզում բերել Եհովայի վկաների մտածելակերպից.
>   Նրանցից մեկը, որը ունի երկու տղա  որոնք փոքր են ու  դեռ  չեն հասկանում  աղանդներից, բայց    նրանց հարազատներին տեսնելով համոզվաց եմ որ մեցանան չեն ընտրի ետ ուղղին:  Մի խոսկով հարցնում եմ նրանց  Եհովայի վկա մորը եթե  էտ քո ասած  ահեղ դատաստանի օրը գա ու քո ասելով    Եհովան ձեզ բարցացնի երկինք մնացածի գլխին կրակ թափի սպանի,  դու  մենակ կգնաս թե քո տղաներին կգրկես հետդ կբարցացնես ??  թեկուզ եթե  նրանք եհովայի վկա չլինեն բայց լինեն քեզ  սիրող  ու հարգող որդիներ . արունը  տվեց գլխիս երբ նա պատասխանեց եթե  եհովայի վկա չլինեն կթողեմ իրանց պատիժը ստանան տանջանքների մեջ ես  կգնամ եհովայի մոտ    ԴԵ ՀԻՄԱ ԻՆՁ ԹՈՂ ՄԵԿԸ ԳԱ  ՀԱՄՈԶԻ որ ես  իրանց աղանդը   վտանգավոր չհամարեմ , իսկ  ՊԱՊԱՅԻ  տղանեի հետ իրանք ընդանրապես  չեն կարա  համեմատվեն,  լավ տեսանկյունից...


Լավ իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե քանի քրիստոնյա  ա պաշտապնում Սամվելի "տեսությունը": Ես չեմ արդարացնում էդ աղանդավորի ասածը: Բայց գիտեմ, որ շատերը լսելով քո պատմությունը՝ ևս մեկ անգամ կքրֆեն աղանդավորներին: Բա էդ Սամվելին ինչո՞ւ չեն քրֆում: Որովհետև մեզ դպրոցից սովորեցնում էին, որ Սամվելը հերոս a, իսկ աղանդավորը մարդ չի: 




> Պետք չի էդքան կատեգորիկ լինել։ Այսինքն՝ եթե ինչ-որ բան վատ է, պետք է թողնենք, որ ավելի՞ վատանա... 
> Եթե այդ սկզբունքով առաջնորդվենք, ուրեմն ընդհանրապես պիտի օրենքներ չստեղծենք, միևնույն է, ոչ ոք դրանց չի հետևելու։ Եկեք միանգամից կործանվենք, հա՞...


Այո, այո, եթե օրենք ստեղծողը օրենքին չի հետևում ուրեմն ընդհանրապես պետք չի օրենք ստեղծել, օրենքները մեր երկրում ձևական բնույթներ են կրում: 

Մի էրկու խոսք նրա մասին, որ Եհովայի վկաները քայաքյում են մեր երկիրը: Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, դո՞ւք իրոք կարծում եք, որ էս երկիրը Եհովայի վկաներն են քայքայում: Չէ էս երկիրը քայքայված ա արդեն, բայց աղանդավորները բացարձակ կապ չունեն: Իրանց Քրիստոնյա համարող մարդիկ են քայքայել էս երկիրը:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Jarre (13.07.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի էրկու խոսք նրա մասին, որ Եհովայի վկաները քայաքյում են մեր երկիրը: Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, դո՞ւք իրոք կարծում եք, որ էս երկիրը Եհովայի վկաներն են քայքայում: Չէ էս երկիրը քայքայված ա արդեն, բայց աղանդավորները բացարձակ կապ չունեն: Իրանց Քրիստոնյա համարող մարդիկ են քայքայել էս երկիրը:


Հովիկ, կարծեմ այստեղ ոչ ոք չասեց, թե մեր երկրի հիմնական քայքայիչները Եհովայի վկաներն են։ Այստեղ ուղղակի խոսում ենք այդ աղանդի գործունեության ու դրա պատճառած վնասների մասին։ Այո, ճիշտ ես ասում, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ իրենց քրիստոնյա համարող, բայց իրականում դրանից շատ հեռու մարդիկ շատ ավելի մեծ ավանդ ունեն այս երկրի քայքայման գործում, իսկ Եհովայի վկաներ աղանդն ընդամենը քայքայիչ գործոններից մեկն է, բայց ասել, որ նրանք բացարձակապես վնասակար չեն, արդեն սխալ է։

Եվ հետո այս թեմայի հարցը ոչ թե այն է, թե ով կամ ինչն է ամենաշատը քայքայում մեր երկիրը, այլ կոնկրետ Եհովայի վկաները։

----------


## Մասսագետ

Այո էս թեման Եհովայի վկաների մասին ա: Բայց եթե խոսք ա գնում, թե ինչպես են Եհովայի վկաները քայայքում մեր երկիրը, ես ինձ պարտավորված եմ զգում ասել, թե ով ա իրականում քայքայում մեր երկիրը, որպեսզի Եհովայի վկաներին չխառնեն էդ պրոցեսի հետ: 
Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ նրանք բացարձակապես վնասակար չեն, նրանք մարդկանց կրոնափոխ են անում, իսկ էդ ինձ էդքան էլ չի հուզում: 

Իմիջայլոց: Էսքան Եհովայի վկաներից օրինակներ բերեցիք: Մի օրինակ էլ ես կասեմ: Իմ անգլերենի դասատուն Եհովայի վկա էր, ես դա իմացա դպրոցս փոխելուց հետո: Ու ինքը շատ նորմալ, խելքը գլխին մարդ էր, եթե ուրիշ դասատու կարա մտնի դասարան Վ.Ս ականություն քարոզի, ինքը իրա կրոնը չէր քարոզում: Նենց որ լավ կլինի չմասնավորեցնենք, հա ես էլ եմ տեսել յազվա անխելք Եհովայի վկաների, բայց նորմալներին էլ եմ տեսել: Իսկ Քրիստոնյաներից էլ չեմ խոսում:

----------

Jarre (13.07.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Artgeo

Իմ քիթ, կոկորդ, ականջի բժիշկն էլ ա Եհովայի վկա  :Smile:  Շատ բարեհամբույր և խելացի կին ա, ի դեպ բավականին լավ մասնագետ: Նա երբեք չի փորձել համոզել ինձ Եհովայի վկա դառնալ  :Wink:  Առանձնապես մեծ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում նրանցից  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (13.07.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց ես չեմ ասում, թե նրանք ամենուր և անընդհատ քարոզելով են զբաղվում։ Պարզ է, որ չեն կարող անընդհատ դրանով զբաղվել։ Հո իրենց գործը չէին թողնելու և ձեր գլխին իրենց քարոզը կարդային, բայց բավական է նրանց սիրած թեման շոշափես, սկսում են ներկայանալ իրենց ողջ «փայլով»։ Նրանք տնետուն գնալու և մարդկանց «դարձի» բերելու իրենց օրերն ու ժամերն ունեն, դա նրանց պարտականությունն է որպես Եհովայի վկաների, որի համար նրանք նաև վարձատրվում են, այնպես որ եթե ձեզ դաս տալու կամ բուժելու ժամանակ չեն փորձել ձեր վզին փաթաթել իրենց վարդապետությունը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրանք դրանով չեն զբաղվում։ Ես, իհարկե, չեմ ասում, թե բացարձակապես բոլորն են այդպիսին, բայց այդպիսիք շատ-շատ են։ 
Ի դեպ, փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ եթե մարդը Եհովայի վկա է, բայց, այսպես ասած, նորմալ մարդ է, ուրեմն նա կամ դեռևս սկսնակ է, այսինքն՝ դեռ չի հասցրել խորանալ Եհովայի վկաների բթացնող ու զոմբիացնող վարդապետության մեջ, կամ էլ պարզապես «սիրողական» մակարդակի վրա է Եհովայի վկա, այսինքն՝ իսկական Եհովայի վկա չէ։

----------


## Artgeo

Ան մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Ինչի՞ց է, որ մենք Եհովայի վկա չենք դառել

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Ինչի՞ց է, որ մենք Եհովայի վկա չենք դառել


Քոնը չգիտեմ ինչից է, իսկ ես չեմ դառել, որովհետև հավատքի հարցում հստակ կողմնորոշված եմ, այնպիսի համոզմունքներ ու տեսակետներ ունեմ, որոնք  ինձ համար այնքան ճշմարիտ ու սպառիչ են, որ ինձ, կարելի է ասել, այլևս հնարավոր չէ դավանափոխել։ Բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնք հնարավորություն կամ առիթ չեն ունեցել նախքան Եհովայի վկաներին հանդիպելը կողմնորոշվել։ Հենց նման մարդիկ էլ հեշտությամբ ընկնում են նրանց լարած թակարդը։

Բացի դրանից, մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա, որից հաճախ օգտվում են Եհովայի վկաները։ Կյանքից հոգնած, հուսահատված, հիասթափված, ծանր կորուստ ունեցած ու իրենց կորցրած մարդկանց, որոնք այս կյանքից այլևս ոչինչ չեն սպասում, շատ հեշտ է նման աղանդի մեջ ընդգրկելը, որովհետև այդպիսի հոգեվիճակում գտնվող մարդու համար աղանդի գաղափարները, դրանց հետևելու դեպքում մարդուն իբր սպասող «հավիտենական կյանքը» և այլն, չափազանց գրավիչ ու ձեռնտու են լինում և շատ հաճախ բառացիորեն փրկարար օղակ են թվում տվյալ մարդու համար։ Եհովայի վկաները խորամանկորեն օգտվում են այդպիսի իրավիճակներից ու մոլորված մարդկանց ներքաշում իրենց շարքերը։ 

Գիտեմ, թե ինչ եք ասելու. հիմա կասեք, որ եթե մարդն այնքան հիմար է կամ այնքան թույլ է, որ չի հասկանում ու հիմարաբար նրանց թակարդն է ընկնում, ուրեմն թող ընկնի, ուրեմն դրան է արժանի, բայց չի կարելի այդքան խիստ դատել մարդկանց, որովհետև ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզված ասել, որ ինքը նույն իրավիճակում կկարողանար դիմակայել այդ փորձությանը։

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Artgeo

> Բացի դրանից, մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ կա, որից հաճախ օգտվում են Եհովայի վկաները։ Կյանքից հոգնած, հուսահատված, հիասթափված, ծանր կորուստ ունեցած ու իրենց կորցրած մարդկանց, որոնք այս կյանքից այլևս ոչինչ չեն սպասում, շատ հեշտ է նման աղանդի մեջ ընդգրկելը, որովհետև այդպիսի հոգեվիճակում գտնվող մարդու համար աղանդի գաղափարները, դրանց հետևելու դեպքում մարդուն իբր սպասող «հավիտենական կյանքը» և այլն, չափազանց գրավիչ ու ձեռնտու են լինում և շատ հաճախ բառացիորեն փրկարար օղակ են թվում տվյալ մարդու համար։ Եհովայի վկաները խորամանկորեն օգտվում են այդպիսի իրավիճակներից ու մոլորված մարդկանց ներքաշում իրենց շարքերը։ 
> 
> Գիտեմ, թե ինչ եք ասելու. հիմա կասեք, որ եթե մարդն այնքան հիմար է կամ այնքան թույլ է, որ չի հասկանում ու հիմարաբար նրանց թակարդն է ընկնում, ուրեմն թող ընկնի, ուրեմն դրան է արժանի, բայց չի կարելի այդքան խիստ դատել մարդկանց, որովհետև ոչ ոք չի կարող համոզված ասել, որ ինքը նույն իրավիճակում կկարողանար դիմակայել այդ փորձությանը։


Չէ, էդ չեմ ասելու: Ասելու եմ, որ եթե Հայաստանում



> Կյանքից հոգնած, հուսահատված, հիասթափված, ծանր կորուստ ունեցած ու իրենց կորցրած մարդկանց, որոնք այս կյանքից այլևս ոչինչ չեն սպասում»


 քանակը շատա, դա հեչ էլ Եհովայի վկաների պատճառով չի: Ցանկացած ոք կարող է օգտվել դիմացինի թուլությունից և տեղն ընկած տեղը լավ էլ օգտվում է: Բավակն է էլի ամեն ինչ մյուսների վրա բարդել: Նրանք չեն հասցրել այդ մարդկանց այդ վիճակի, նրանք չեն, որ խանգարում են այդ վիճակից դուրս գալուն: Իսկ եթե նրանք այդ մարդկանց հույս ու հավատ են ներշնչում վաղվա օրվա նկատմամբ, ապա գիտե՞ս ինչ, ես կողմ եմ, որ նրանք շատանան, քանի որ ավելի լավ է ժպտացող Եհովայի վկայի դեմքը, քան թալանված ու խճուկ վիճակում գտնվող, այս կյանքից դառնացած մարդու արցունքոտ աչքերը:

----------

Jarre (13.07.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Մի բան էլ էդ որ տներն են ընկնում ու սկսում են քարոզել մարդկանց: Տենց ա, երբ քիչ են լինում շատանալու համար տենց են անում: Իսկ ի՞նչ ա քրիստոնեությունը տենց չի տարածվել: Հայաստան չէին էկել քրիստոնեություն քարոզելու: Կամ Բարգավաճ Հայաստանը չի՞ շրջում տներով իրանց կուսակցությունը քարոզելու: Չասեք չէ, իրանք մեր տուն էկել են  :Tongue:   : Ու հենց էդ կուսակցություն քարոզողներն էլ են փող ստանում: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չպիտի ստանան, գիտեք հե՞շտ ա մտնել անծանոթի տուն ու սկսել: ::դատարկացնդաբանելը:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Մելիք

> Մի էրկու խոսք նրա մասին, որ Եհովայի վկաները քայաքյում են մեր երկիրը: Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, դո՞ւք իրոք կարծում եք, որ էս երկիրը Եհովայի վկաներն են քայքայում: Չէ էս երկիրը քայքայված ա արդեն, բայց աղանդավորները բացարձակ կապ չունեն: Իրանց Քրիստոնյա համարող մարդիկ են քայքայել էս երկիրը:


էս երկիրը նաև քայքայվում ա, երբ էս երկրում ապրող մի հատ խելոք մարդ ասում ա. 



> եթե օրենք ստեղծողը օրենքին չի հետևում ուրեմն ընդհանրապես պետք չի օրենք ստեղծել, օրենքները մեր երկրում ձևական բնույթներ են կրում: :





> "Պապայի" էրեխեքի ավելանալը ավելի վտանգավոր ա քան Եհովայի վկաների ավելանալը: Եվհովայի վկաների ավելանալը ինձ համար բացարձակ վախենալու չի: Եհովայի վկաները ավելի դնդաղ են ավելանում քան բարգավաճ հայաստան կուսակցության անդամների ավելանալը: Էս երկիրը շատ ավելի մեծ պրոբլեմներ ունի, քան ինչ-որ հավատքի մարդկանց ավելացումը:


Եթե մի պրոբլեմ քեզ ավելի շատ ա հուզում , քան մյուսները, դա չի նշանակում , որ մյուս պրոբլեմները գոյություն չունեն կամ պետք ա անտեսվեն:

----------

xalyavshik (10.01.2009)

----------


## Մելիք

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մարդկանց որսալուն, ապա դա որսվող մարդու խնդիրն է:


Միշտ զարմացել եմ, քո էս էգոիստական մտածելակերպի վրա: Քո սիրտը չի ցավա՞, որ քեզ հարազատ մարդկանցից մեկը դառնա նույն հոգեորսության զոհ :Shok:

----------

xalyavshik (10.01.2009)

----------


## Սահակ

> Միշտ զարմացել եմ, քո էս էգոիստական մտածելակերպի վրա: Քո սիրտը չի ցավա՞, որ քեզ հարազատ մարդկանցից մեկը դառնա նույն հոգեորսության զոհ


Այնպես սրտացավ ես ասում ոնց որ Քրիստոնյաները մարդ չեն որսում։ Հիշո՞ւմ ես երբ Հիսուսը ասեց․ «Հետևե՛ք ինձ և ես ձեզ մարդկանց որսորդ կդարձնեմ։»

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Սահակ

> եթե  եհովայի վկա չլինեն կթողեմ իրանց պատիժը ստանան տանջանքների մեջ ես  կգնամ եհովայի մոտ    ԴԵ ՀԻՄԱ ԻՆՁ ԹՈՂ ՄԵԿԸ ԳԱ  ՀԱՄՈԶԻ որ ես  իրանց աղանդը   վտանգավոր չհամարեմ , իսկ  ՊԱՊԱՅԻ  տղանեի հետ իրանք ընդանրապես  չեն կարա  համեմատվեն,  լավ տեսանկյունից...


Ռեալիստ ջան Քրիստոնեություննե՞լ ես համարում վտանգավոր։ Որովհետև այնտեղ նույն պատմությունն է։ Հիշիր Սոդոմ և Գոմորայի պատմությունը երբ ընտանիքի մի մասը կործանվում է իսկ մյուս մասը փրկվում։
Երբ Եհովան Աբրահամին ասեց որ նա սպանի իր միածին որդի Իսահակին Աբրահամը այդ քայլին գնաց։ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իր ընտանիքի անդամների նկատմամբ ասել է, որ իր մայրը, հայրը, և եղբայրները չեն իր ընտանիքի անդամները այլ նրանք որոնք հետևուն են իր ուսմունքին։
Քո գրածից հետևում է, որ Լոթնել, Աբրահամնել, Հիսուսնել, Սամվելնել շատ վտանգավոր մարդիկ են եղել։ Ես քո գրառման իմաստը բոլորովին չեմ հասկանում։ Լավ կլիներ մի քիչ պարզաբանեիր։

----------


## Anul

իմ տեսած մարդկանցից ամենանագլիներն ու,ամենաստորերը այդ Եհովայի վկաներն են, որոնցից գոնե մեկին ես վաղ թե ուշ, եթե իհարկե ֆիզիկականս ների, անպայման մի հատ գոնե ապտակելու եմ, որովհետև նեեեեենց բաներ եմ նրանց կողմից տեսել, որ նույնիսկ պատմելու չէ :Shok:

----------


## Ռեալիստ

> իմ տեսած մարդկանցից ամենանագլիներն ու,ամենաստորերը այդ Եհովայի վկաներն են, որոնցից գոնե մեկին ես վաղ թե ուշ, եթե իհարկե ֆիզիկականս ների, անպայման մի հատ գոնե ապտակելու եմ, որովհետև նեեեեենց բաներ եմ նրանց կողմից տեսել, որ նույնիսկ պատմելու չէ


Կպի տփենք  :Hands Up:    ես ամեն առումով մեջքիտ կանգնած եմ,  :Cool:  
Բա դու տենաս  վկաներին , որ մեր դուռը ծեծում են  քարոզելու նպատակով  :Bad:  
 մեկը մեկից ագռավի հետ գռազով 150 տարի ապռած դեմքա

----------


## Մելիք

> Այնպես սրտացավ ես ասում ոնց որ Քրիստոնյաները մարդ չեն որսում։ Հիշո՞ւմ ես երբ Հիսուսը ասեց․ «Հետևե՛ք ինձ և ես ձեզ մարդկանց որսորդ կդարձնեմ։»


Բայց դու քրիստոնեությունը ո՞նց ես հավասարեցնում Եհովայի Վկաներ շարժման հետ, քրիսոնեությունը իրա ժամանակի մյուս բոլոր ուսմունքների ու մանավանդ հեթանոսության նկատմամբ մի ամբողջ գլուխ բարձր էր կանգնած թե որպես կրոնամշակութային երևույթ, թե որպես բարոյագիտական համակարգ: Քրիստոնեության տարածումը քայլ էր դեպի առաջ, իսկ Եհովայի Վկաների տարածումը էսօր  իսկական մշակութային ու բարոյական դեգրադացիայա:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Mankik (09.01.2009), xalyavshik (10.01.2009)

----------


## Սահակ

> Բայց դու քրիստոնեությունը ո՞նց ես հավասարեցնում Եհովայի Վկաներ շարժման հետ, քրիսոնեությունը իրա ժամանակի մյուս բոլոր ուսմունքների ու մանավանդ հեթանոսության նկատմամբ մի ամբողջ գլուխ բարձր էր կանգնած թե որպես կրոնամշակութային երևույթ, թե որպես բարոյագիտական համակարգ: Քրիստոնեության տարածումը քայլ էր դեպի առաջ, իսկ Եհովայի Վկաների տարածումը էսօր  իսկական մշակութային ու բարոյական դեգրադացիայա:


Ես չեմ հավասարեցնում քրիստոնեությունը և Եհովայի վկաների աղանդը։ Ես ասում եմ որ «ոգեորսությունը» ինքը իրանով վատ բան չի, քանի որ քրիստոնեությունը հենց այդ նույն որսորդության միջոցով է տարածվել ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ։ (Ի տարբերություն Իսլամի, որը տարածվել է սրի միջոցով։) Եվ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ինքը նույնպես «որսորդ» է եղել։ Եհովայի վկաները շատ ուրիշ բացասական կողմեր ունեն։ Եվ եթե իրենց ուզում ենք քննադատել պետք է իրենց բացասական կողմերի համար քննադատել, այլ ոչ թե «որսորդության» համար։

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ, էդ չեմ ասելու: Ասելու եմ, որ եթե Հայաստանում
>  քանակը շատա, դա հեչ էլ Եհովայի վկաների պատճառով չի:


Այո, բայց նման բան ոչ ոք չի էլ պնդում։ :Wink:  



> Իսկ եթե նրանք այդ մարդկանց հույս ու հավատ են ներշնչում վաղվա օրվա նկատմամբ, ապա գիտե՞ս ինչ, ես կողմ եմ, որ նրանք շատանան, քանի որ ավելի լավ է ժպտացող Եհովայի վկայի դեմքը, քան թալանված ու խճուկ վիճակում գտնվող, այս կյանքից դառնացած մարդու արցունքոտ աչքերը:


Երբ մարդ իմ նկարագրած ծանր հոգեվիճակում է, և կամ պետք է հուսահատությունից ու անելանելի վիճակից հարբեցողության տրվի, թմրամոլ դառնա կամ ինքնասպանության դիմի, ապա քո ասած տարբերակը գուցե տվյալ դեպքում չարյաց փոքրագույնն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ լավ է։ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց եկեք խոստովանենք, որ քրիստոնյաների ու Եհովայի վկաների որսի ձևերը լրիվ տարբեր են: Քրիստոնյան երբեք մարդկանց հետևից չի ընկնում, այլ կիսվում է իր հավատով՝ մնացածը թողնելով Սուրբ Հոգուն

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց եկեք խոստովանենք, որ քրիստոնյաների ու Եհովայի վկաների որսի ձևերը լրիվ տարբեր են: Քրիստոնյան երբեք մարդկանց հետևից չի ընկնում, այլ կիսվում է իր հավատով՝ մնացածը թողնելով Սուրբ Հոգուն


Համաձայն եմ։ Եվ ընդհանրապես երբ որևէ կրոնի, ուսմունքի կամ ցանկացած գաղափարախոսության հետևորդ մարդկանց իր հետևից տանելու համար յազվա է լինում ու պոկ չի գալիս, արդեն, անկախ ամեն ինչից, սկսում ես կասկածել նրա գաղափարախոսության ճշմարտացիության մեջ...  :Bad:  միաժամանակ նաև սկսում ես մտածել, որ նա դրանից հաստատ շահ ունի։

----------


## Hrayr

Ինչ որ տեղ ճիշտ եք, բայց հնարավոր չէ մի քանիմարդու վարքով եզրահանգել տվյալ ուսմունքի մասին, պետք են հավաստի տվյալներ, աղբյուրներ։ Եթե ունեք խնդրեմ գրեք քննարկենք։

----------

Jarre (13.07.2011)

----------


## Tanamasi

Էս վերջերս դրանցից թուղթ ստացա։ Վերնագիրը՝ «Տառապանքի վերջը մոտ է»։ Նախ էդ ինձ հեչ էլ չուրախացրեց, հետո էլ բան չհասակացա՝ ամբողջը գրաբարով Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերում էր։ Ստացվեց նենց, թե ողջ աստվածաշունչը աշխարհի վերջի մասին է։ Ստացվում է, որ ձևում են սուրբ գիրքը, ինչը պետք չի դուրս են գցում, մնացածը պահում են, հա՞։ Ես տենց էլ դրանց ուսմունքի հիմքը չջոգա։  :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բայց եկեք խոստովանենք, որ քրիստոնյաների ու Եհովայի վկաների որսի ձևերը լրիվ տարբեր են: Քրիստոնյան երբեք մարդկանց հետևից չի ընկնում, այլ կիսվում է իր հավատով՝ մնացածը թողնելով Սուրբ Հոգուն


Չէի ասի, մեկ-մեկ նե՜նց են վրա տալիս :Shout:   :Huh:

----------


## ars83

Երեկ ռեպորտաժ էր դիտում՝ ՀՀ–ում կրոնական կազմակերպությունների վերաբերյալ։
Համաձայն պաշտոնական տեղեկատվության՝ ՀՀ–ում կա 65 գրանցված կրոնական կազմակերպություն, որոնցից ամենամարդաշատը՝ մոտ 9500 անդամ, «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպությունն է։
Կրոնական կազմակերպությունների թվի կտրուկ աճը գրանցվել է 1988թ. ավերիչ երկրաշարշից հետո, երբ, մարդասիրական օգնության՝ Հայասատան հոսքի հետ միասին, եկել են և արմատավորվել նաև բազմաթիվ կրոնական կազմակերպություններ։

Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների վերականգնողական եւ օգնության կենտրոնի նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանի խոսքերով, այսօր ՀՀ–ում կան բազմաթիվ չգրանցված կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք գործում են բարեգործական, կրթական և այլ կազմակերպությունների անվան ներքո և գրավում մարդկանց իրենց շարքերը։

----------


## ars83

Ռոն Ռոդեսի "Вразрез со Священным Писанием" գրքից

*«Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության կազմավորման և զարգացման պատմությունըմ նրա գործունեության առանձնահատկությունները*
«Եհովայի վկաները» կրոնական կազմակերպություն է, որն առաջացել է 19–րդ դարի երկրորդ կեսում ԱՄՆ–ում։ Կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչներն իրենց կազմակերպությունը քրիստոնեական են կոչում, չնայած նրան, որ իրենց ուսմունքն արմատապես տարբերվում է հիմնարար քրիստոնեական հիմնադրույթներից։

Կազմակերպության հիմնադիրը (կազմակերպությունն իր ներկայիս անունով է կոչվում 1931 թվականից ի վեր) Չարլզ Թեյզ Ռասելն է (1852 - 1916), որը մեծացել է Փենսիլվանիա նահանգի Ալեգենի քաղաքում, հետագայում դարձել է վաճառական և ունեցել է մի քանի հագուստի խանութներ Հյուսիսային Փիթսբուրգում։ Իր կրոնական փնտրտուքի ընթացքում նա անցել է պրեսվիտերանական, կոնգրեցիոնալիստական, ադվենտիստական եկեղեցիներով, և, անհամաձայնության գալով նրանց հետ որոշ հարցերում, սկսել է հրատարակել սեփական ամսագիրը՝ «Դիտարան և Քրիստոսի ներկայության ազդարար» անունով։ Հինգ տարի անց, 1884 թվականին, նոր ուսմունք է ծագում, որը տարածվում է «Սիոնի դիտարանի գրական–հրատարակչական միություն» կրոնական ոչառևտրային գրանցված կազմակերպության հիման վրա։ 1896 թվականին կազմակերպությունը վերանվանվում է «Դիտարանի աստվածաշնչյան գրական–հրատարակչական միություն»։ 1908 թվականից Ռասելի կազմակերպության գլխավոր գրասենյակը հիմնվում է Բրուկլինում (Նյու–Յորքի նահանգ), որտեղ էլ գտնվում է առ այսօր։ 1931 թվականին կազմակերպությունը վերանվանվում է «Եհովայի վկաներ», ամսագրի անունը փոխվում է «Հսկողի դիտարանի», իսկ 1966 թվականից սկսում է կոչվել «Դիտարան»։ «Եհովայի վկաները» փորձում են ժխտել իրենց կազմակերպության կապը Ռասելի միության հետ՝ վերջինիս ձեռք բերած վատ համբավի պատճառով։ Ռասելն իրեն հովիվ էր անվանում, չնայած՝ ձեռնադրված չէր այդ ծառայության համար, ինքն իրեն գովաբանում էր իր աշխատություններում, համեմատվելով Պողոս առաքյալի հետ, գերագնահատում էր իր աշխատություններն, ասելով, որ եթե մարդիկ ընտրություն կատարելիս լինեն Աստվածաշնչի և իր աշխատությունների ընթերցանության միջև, ավելի լավ է՝ ընտրեն իր ստեղծագործությունները։ 1913 թվականին նրա կինը դատական գործ է բացել տալիս ամուսնու դեմ՝ մեղադրելով նրան ընտանիքն անարգելու և շրջապատի նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի մեջ, և հաղթում է։ Ռասելը միության ֆինանսների միանձնյա տերն է եղել՝ տիրապետելով 1000–ից 900 բաժնետոմսերին։ Նա մեղադրվել է խարդախությունների մեջ և պարտվել դատական գործընթացը՝ խայտառակելով իրեն երդումով, որ գիտի հունարեն կարդալ, սակայն չկարողանալով անգամ անվանել հունարեն այբուբենի տառերը։ Ռասելը բազմաթիվ ստեղծագործություններ է հրատարակել։ Դրանցից կարևորագույնը յոթհատորանի «Սուրբ Գրքի ուսումնասիրությունն» է, որի առաջին հատորը լույս է տեսել 1886–ին, իսկ վերջինը, հեղինակի մահվանից հետո, 1917 թվականին։
Ռասելի՝ իր աշխատություններում շարադրած ուսմունքը համարժեք է «Եհովայի վկաների» ժամանակակից ուսմունքին։ Ռասելն իր ուսմունքը տարածելու եռանդուն գործունեություն է ծավալել՝ հետնորդներ ձեռք բերելով ոչ միայն Ամերիկայում, այլև նրա սահմաններից դուրս։ 1914 թվականին Անգլիայում և Կանադայում հիմնադրվել է «Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրողների միջազգային միությունը»։

Շարունակելի...

----------

xalyavshik (11.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## ars83

«Դիտարանի աստվածաշնչյան միության» նախագահի պաշտոնում «հովիվ» Ռասելին հաջորդեց Ջոզեֆ Ֆրանկլին Ռազերֆորդը (1869 - 1942), որն իրավաբան էր և մինչ Նյու–Յորք գալը աշխատում էր Բումվիլում (Միսուրի նահանգ)՝ որպես դատավորի օգնական։ Ռազերֆորդը ղեկավարել է կազմակերպությունը 1917–ին մինչև 1942 թվականը՝ մինչև իր մահվան օրը։ 1919–ից սկսած, Ռազերֆորդը իր հետնորդների ամենամյա կոնգրեսներ է կազմակերպում՝ հաղթահարելու ճգնաժամերը և բաժանումները։ Նա ևս մեկ ամսագիր է սկսում հրատարակել՝ «Ոսկե դար» (1937 թվականից՝ «Մխիթարիչի բանբեր», իսկ 1947–ից՝ «Արթնացե՛ք») անունով։ Ռազերֆորդը կենտրոնացված ավտորիտար կազմակերպություն է ստեղծում, անընդհատ մեծացնում է շարքային անդամների վրա իր ազդեցությունը՝ հասնելով բացարձակ հնազանդության, կազմակերպությունից հեռացնելով իր հետ չհամաձայնողներին։ Նա ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում Ռասելի ստեղծագործություններին, իսկ որպեսզի  ընդհանրապես վերացնի Ռասելի հետ կապը, 1931 թվականին «Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրողների միջազգային միությունը» Կոլումբիա քաղաքում (Օհայո նահանգ) կայացած կոնգրեսի ժամանակ ընդունեց «Եհովայի վկաներ» անվանումը։ Հետագայում այդ անվանումը լրացվեց «թեոկրատական կազմակերպություն» և «Նոր աշխարհի հասարակություն» բառերով։
Ռազերֆորդը միլիոնավոր տպաքանակով հրատարակում էր բազմաթիվ գրքեր և գրքույկներ. Ռասելի գաղափարներներին ավելի գրավիչ տեսք տալով՝ նա չէր փոխում ուսմունքի բնույթը։ Ինքը՝ Ռազերֆորդը, միշտ շրջապատված էր մնում գաղտնիության մթնոլորտով։
Կազմակերպության հաջորդ ղեկավարներն էին, համապատասխանաբար, Նաթան Հոումեր Նոռը (1942-1977), որն աշխուժացրեց կազմակերպության «առաքելական» գործունեությունը, կազմակերպության անդամների կրթության գործը, և որը մեծ ուշադրություն էր դարձնում կազմակերպության տպագրած գրականության տպաքանակի ավելացման վրա, և, 1977 թվականից՝ Ֆրեդերիկ Ուիլյամ Ֆրանցը (ծնվ. 1893թ)։

Ներկայումս «Եհովայի վկաների» միությունն իրենից ներկայացնում է կենտրոնացված ավտորիտար կազմակերպություն՝ ղեկավարվող կազմակերպության նախագահի կողմից։ Բրուկլինի կենտրոնն իրեն օժտել է մեծքգույն իրավասություններով՝ կազմակերպության բոլոր օղակներն իրեն ենթարկելու համար։ Յուրաքանչյուր տեղական համայնք ընդունում է, որ «միությունը» Աստծո տեսաների ներկայացուցիչն է Երկրի վրա։ «Վկաները» պնդում են, որ միայն իրենց կազմակերպությունն է Աստծո կողմից ճանաչվում է որպես հաճո Նրան, և որ Աստված ընտրել է այն՝ լինելու Իր մարգարեն Երկրի վրա։ Այդ պատճառով, հոգու փրկության համար, մարդիկ պետք է ճանաչեն ոչ միայն Աստծուն, այլև այս կազմակերպությունը (Հսկողի դիտարան, 1/5/57)։
«Եհովայի պաշտոնական կազմակերպությունը Երկրի վրա կազմված է Նրա օծյալ մնացորդից և Նրա հոտի այլ ոչխարներից, որոնք օծյալների կողքին են սովորելու, բայց ոչ՝ ղեկավարելու համար (Հսկողի դիտարան 8/34)»։ Նրանց հավաստմամբ «օծյալ մնացորդը» արդեն ընտրված «վկաների» ուսմունքի 144000 հետնորդներն են։
Կազմակերպության ղեկավարների հավակնում են աշխարհի իշխանների դերին։ Նախագահը «Եհովայի ծառան է», և «ծառայի կամքը Եհովայի կամքն է», շարժումը՝ նոր աշխարհի հասարակությունն է, Երկրի վրա գալիք թեոկրատական հասարակարգի հիմքը։ Մնացած բոլոր կրաններն ու ուղղությունները սուտ են հայտարարվում։ Ըստ նրանց պնդման՝ փրկվելու են միայն իրենց ուսմունքի հետնորդները։
«Վկաները» շատ առույգ են իրենց ուսմունքի տարածման մեջ, մշտապես այցելում են տներ, բնակարաններ, առաջարկում իրենց գրականությունը և «Դիտարան» ամսագիրը, և այլն։ Համոզմած լինելով իրենց առաքելության բացառիկ կարևորության մեջ՝ «եհովայական» միսիոներները գործում են վճռականորեն և համառորեն։ Նրանք լավ պատրաստված են. իրենց գործունեության համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր սուրբգրային տեղերը անգիր արտասանում են։ Աստծուն հավատարմության նրանց չափանիշը՝ շրջապատի մարդկանց վրա նրանց ազդեցության աստիճանն է, և, հավատալով, որ Արմագեդոնի արհավիրքը կարող է ցանկացած օր վրա հասնել նրանք ձգտում են «վաստակել» ապագա բարիքներն իրենց մոլորությունների քարոզությունով։

----------

xalyavshik (11.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## ars83

Աստվածաշնչին դիմելիս՝ «Եհովայի վկաները»  Սուրբ Գրքի իմաստն աղավաղող սեփական մեկնաբանություններ են առաջարկում։ Չնայած՝ «վկաները» հայտարարում են, որ Աստվածաշունչն, անշուշտ, ճշմարտության աղբյուր է, իրական հեղինակությունը նրանց համար կազմակերպությունում ընդունված Աստվածաշնչի մեկնությունն է։ Իրենց ստեղծագործություններում և բանավոր ուսուցումներում կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչներն իրենց ներկայացնում են որպես Աստվածաշնչի միակ ճիշտ և անթերի մեկնաբաններ։
Հիմնելով իրենց ուսմունքը Քրիստոսի Աստվածության և Սուրբ Երրորդության ժխտման վրա, «վկաները», Սուրբ Գիրքն իրենց սխալական դրույթներին հարմարեցնելու նպատակով, մշակել են Աստվածաշնչի «իրենց» թարգմանություն, որը հայտնի է «Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն» անունով։
«Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանությունը» իբրև Աստվածաշնչի աղավաղված տարբերակ, լույս է տեսել 1861 թվականին և հարմարեցվել է կազմակերպության ուսմունքին։ «Թարգմանության» հիմնական նպատակը ընթերցողից Քրիստոսի Աստվածությունը և Աստծո Եռամիությունը թաքցնելն էր, Աստվածաշնչից բոլոր այն տեղերի հեռացումը, որոնք վկայում են այն մասին, որ Հիսուսը և Եհովան՝ մեկ Աստված է, և որ Հիսուսն Աստված է։ Այս «թարգմանությունը» տարածվում է ողջ աշխարհով մեկ. այն տպագրվել է 14 լեզուներով և թարգմանվում է ևս 16 լեզվի։
Անբարեխղճություն և բանական անազնվություն դրսևորելով՝ «վկաները», Աստվածաշունչն իրենց դրույթներին հարմարեցնելու նպատակով, «Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանության մեջ» բառեր են օգտագործում, որոնք չկան հունարեն բնագրում և քերականական ձևեր, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում հունարենի քերականությանը։ Որպեսզի շրջանցեն Երրորդության հարցը, նրանք աստվածաշնչյան բնագրի մի քանի տեղեր բաց են թողել, իսկ Սուրբ Հոգու վերաբերյալ հղումներն ամենուրեք փոխարինել են «այն», «այդ» և նմանատիպ բառերով։ «Վկաները» չեն նշում թարգմանության հեղինակներին և սկզբնաղբյուրները, նրանք երկար ժամանակ չէին հրապարակում թարգմանողների անունները։ Միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ գիտնականները նրանց թարգմանությունը անբարեխիղճ և անպիտան ճանաչեցին, հասարակությունն իմացավ «թարգմանիչների» անունները։ Պարզվեց, որ հինգ թարգմանիչներից չորսն ընդհանրապես չեն ուսումնասիրել ո՛չ հին հունարենը, ո՛չ հին եբրայերենը, իսկ հինգերորդը՝ Ֆրանցը, իր անազնվությունը ցուցադրեց, երբ Էդինբուրգում (Շոտլանդիա), դատարանի առաջ այդ լեզուները գիտենալու մասին երդում տալուց հետո, հին եբրայերենից պարզագույն քննություն չկարողացավ հանձնել։
Սեփականաշնորհելով Աստվածաշնչի մեկնաբանության բացառիկ իրավունքը՝ «վկաները» պնդում են, որ Աստված լույս է ուղարկում միայն Իր կազմակերպության, այսինքն՝ «Եհովայի վկաների» միջոցով («Դիտարան», 1/5/57)։ Նրանք բանականությունը դասում են աստվածաշնչյան ուսմունքից վեր և հրաժարվում ամենից, ինչհասանելի չէ մարդկային բանականությանը։ Սուրբ Գրքում անըմբռնելիության ժխտումը բերել է նրանց կողմից քրիստոնեական հավատի հիմնադրույթների պարբերական ժխտմանը։

«Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպությունն առանձնանում է կենտրոնացվածությամբ և հստակ կազմակերպությամբ։ Կազմակերպության շարքային անդամներից պահանջվում է անվերապահ հնազանդություն օղակների ղեկավարներին։ Հիմնական կազմակերպչական միավորը հավաքույթը կամ խումբն է, որին ղեկավարում է ծերակույտը, վերջինիս կազմից նշանակվում է հավաքույթի վերահսկողը։ Ժամերգություններն անց են կացվում հասարակ զրույցների տեսքով՝ Աստվածաշնչի ընթերցանությամբ, աղոթքներով և երգեցողությունով։ Ժամերգության յառանձնահատուկ պահ է հանդիսանում «Դիտարանի» ընթերցանությունը։ Հաղորդությունը կատարվում է տարին մեկ անգամ, ընդ որում, անմիջականորեն ճաշակել «զատկական Գառանը» (հաց և գինի) կարող են միայն 144000 ընտրյալներից ոմանք, մնացածը մասնակցում են այդ արարողությանը մտովի («հոգեպես»)։ Մկրտությունը կատարվում է հասուն տարիքում՝ իբրև ամբողջապես Եհովային ծառայության հանձվելու նշան։ «Եհովայի վկաների» հետնորդների վարքում հատկանշական է արյան ներարկումից հրաժարվելը՝ նույնիսկ մահացու վտանգի և սուր անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, ծննդյան օրերը չտոնելը, խաչ չկրելը, զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվելը։

----------

xalyavshik (11.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## ars83

Կազմակերպության անդամներն ակտիվ աշխատում են բոլոր երկրներում։ Արտերկրում նրանց գործունեությունն ապահովելու համար ստեղծվել է մոտ 100 մասնաճյուղ։ Կազմակերպությունը նյութական գերազանց հնարավորություններ ունի իր գրականության տպագրության համար, որն հրատարակվում է շուրջ 160 լեզուներով, այդ թվում՝ հայերեն, ռուսերեն, ուկրաիներեն, և այլն։ Չնայած բազմաթիվ չկատարված մարգարեությունների և բացթողումների, «Եհովայի վկաները» գրավում են բազմաթիվ պարզամիտ մարդկանց։ 1978 թվականին նրանց թիվն աշխարհում կազմում էր շուրջ 2.2 մլն մարդ, իսկ ներկայումս այդ թիվը մի քանի միլիոնների է հասնում՝ կազմակերպության ակտիվ գործունեության շնորհիվ։
«Եհովայի վկաների», ինչպես ցանկացած աղանդավորական շարժման համար բնորոշ է այն, որ իրենց ուսմունքի առաջացման մեջ  առկա է անհատի կամ մի քանի մարդու սեփական կամքն իր տարբեր դրսևորումներով՝ ուսմունքի առանձին մասեր առավելապես շեշտադրվում են, ինչը բերում է ֆանատիզմի կամ Աստծո կողմից մարդկանց փրկության հարցում սեփական անձին յուրահատուկ դերի վերագրմանը, ինչպես նաև Սուրբ Գրքի առանձին տեղերի մեկնաբանություն՝ առանց համատեքստը հաշվի առնելու, անտեսելով դրանց աստվածաշնչյան կապը։
Հույսը մարդու, այլ ոչ Աստծու վրա՝ ահա հոգևոր պարտության պատճառներից մեկը։ Տեսականորեն, «վկաները» հայտարարում են, որ չկա այնպիսի մարդ, որի կարծիքը կատարյալ և զերծ լինի մեղքից, սակայն գործնականում նրանք հետևում են մարդկային հեղինակությունների համակարգին՝ դիտարկելով Աստվածաշունչը Դիտարանի տեսանկյունից, այլ ոչ հակառակը։ Այնինչ Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է վստահել ոչ թե տկար մարդուն, այլ ամենազոր Աստծուն.

_Այսպէս է ասում Տէրը. «Թող անիծեալ լինի այն մարդը, որ իր յոյսը կը դնի մարդու վրայ՝ ապաւինելով նրա մարմնին ու բազկին, իսկ նրա սիրտը կ՚ապստամբի Տիրոջ դէմ։
Բայց թող օրհնեալ լինի այն մարդը, որ յոյսը Տիրոջ վրայ կը դնի, որ Տէրը նրա յոյսը կը դառնայ։_ (Երեմ. 17. 5, 7)

_Դադարեցէ՛ք յոյս դնել այն մարդու վրայ, որի շունչը ռունգերի մէջ է, որովհետեւ ի՞նչ վստահութիւն կարող է ներշնչել նա։_  (Ես. 2.22)

_Ամբողջ սրտով յոյսդ դի՛ր Աստծու վրայ եւ մի՛ հպարտացիր քո իմաստութեամբ։_ (Առակ. 3.5)

----------

xalyavshik (11.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018), Մեղապարտ (23.06.2009)

----------


## սիսար

> Ռեալիստ ջան Քրիստոնեություննե՞լ ես համարում վտանգավոր։ Որովհետև այնտեղ նույն պատմությունն է։ Հիշիր Սոդոմ և Գոմորայի պատմությունը երբ ընտանիքի մի մասը կործանվում է իսկ մյուս մասը փրկվում։
> Երբ Եհովան Աբրահամին ասեց որ նա սպանի իր միածին որդի Իսահակին Աբրահամը այդ քայլին գնաց։ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը իր ընտանիքի անդամների նկատմամբ ասել է, որ իր մայրը, հայրը, և եղբայրները չեն իր ընտանիքի անդամները այլ նրանք որոնք հետևուն են իր ուսմունքին։
> Քո գրածից հետևում է, որ Լոթնել, Աբրահամնել, Հիսուսնել, Սամվելնել շատ վտանգավոր մարդիկ են եղել։ Ես քո գրառման իմաստը բոլորովին չեմ հասկանում։ Լավ կլիներ մի քիչ պարզաբանեիր։


 Հարգելի   սահակ,  կներես    բայց... դու   իրողությունները   լրիվ   շփոթում   ես   իրար   հետ,  Ձեր   պատկերացումները   քրիստոնեություն  հավատամքի   վերաբերյալ    շատ  հեռու   են   իրականությունից:  Նախ,    Սոդոմ   գոմորի   պատմությունը   եւ  Աբրահամի   կյանքի   դրվագները,՝   դա   քրիստոնեություն   հավատամքի   հետ   բոլորովին   կապ   չունեն,   դու   մեջբերումներ   ես   անում    աստվածաշնչից,   որը   կազմված   է  հին   եւ   նոր   կտակարաններից,   իսկ   հին   կտակարանը   եթ՞ե   տեղ   է   զբաղեցնում    նոր   կտակարանից   առաջ,   դա   չի   նշանակում   որ   հին   կտակարանը   կարելի   է   ընդունել   որպես   քրիստոնեություն   քարոզող   գիրք:  Քրիստոնեության   գիրքը՝   դա   նոր   կտակարանն   է,   իսկ   հին  կտակարանը   բոլորովին   կապ   չունի    քրիստոնեության   գաղափարախոսության   հետ,   որովհետեւ   այնտեղ    մեկ   բառ   անգամ   գոյություն   չունի   Քրիստոսի    խոսքը:

----------

Tig (11.06.2009)

----------


## ars83

Քննելով «Վկաների» ուսմունքն Աստվածաշնչի ներքո, կարելի է տեսնել, որ այն հակաաստվածաշնչյան և հակաքրիստոնեական է։

«Եհովայի վկաների» վերոբերմունքն Աստվածաշնչին

ա) _«Վկաները» միայն իրենց են վերապահում Աստվածաշնչի իմացության և մեկնության իրավունքը_

«Դիտարանի» 1/5/57 համարում ասվում է. «Աստվածաշունչը նախատեսված չէ նրա համար, որ գործի առանձին և իրենից կենսատու ճշմարտություններ բխեցնի։ Աստված այդ լույսն ուղարկում է միայն Իր կազմակերպության միջոցով»։

Այստեղից երևում է, որ որպես քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի հիմք դրված է ոչ թե Աստվածաշունչը (ի տարբերություն Եկեղեցու), Աստծո Խոսքը, այլ «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպությունը։
Սա հակասում է Աստվածաշնչին, որն ասում է, որ հավատը մարդկային իմաստության արդյունք չէ, այլ Աստվածային զորության.
_...եւ իմ խօսքը եւ քարոզութիւնը իմաստութեան ճարտար խօսքերով չէին, այլ Սուրբ Հոգու համոզիչ զօրութեամբ, որպէսզի ձեր հաւատը չլինի մարդկանց իմաստութեամբ, այլ՝ Աստծու զօրութեամբ։_ (Ա Կորնթ. 2.4,5)

Աստված սովորեցնում և իր լույսն ուղարկում է բոլորին, ովքեր խոնարհվում են՝ լսելու նրա խոսքը.

_Դրա համար էլ մեղաւորներին դնում ես օրէնքի գիտութեան ճանապարհի վրայ։ Հեզերին առաջնորդում ես դատաստանի մէջ, հեզերին սովորեցնում քո ճանապարհները։_ (Սաղմ. 24.8,9)

բ) _«Վկաները» փոխում են Աստվածաշնչի այն տեղերը, որոնք իրենց «հարմար չեն»_

«Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանության» մեջ միտումնավոր փոխված է  աստվածաշնչյան տեքստը մի շարք տեղերում։ Դա արված է՝ Աստվածաշունչն իրենց ուսմունքին հարմարեցնելու և Աստվածաշնչի հեղինակությունը շահարկելու համար։

1. Նոր Կտակարանում ամենուրեք «Աստված» բառը փոխարինված է «Եհովա» բառով, այնինչ վերջինս Նոր Կտակարանի հունական բնագրում և նրա եբրայերեն թարգմանությունում _ընդհանրապես_ չի հանդիպում։

2. «Վկաները» ժխտում են Սուրբ Երրորդության գաղափարը և գրվածքը ձևափոխում են այնպես, որ Քրիստոսին ներկայացնեն ոչ թե որպես Աստված՝ ծնված (այլ ոչ ստեղծված) Հորից, Հորը և Սուրբ Հոգուն հավասար և անբաժան, այլ որպես ստեղծված հրեշտակ։ Նույնպես և Սուրբ Հոգին նրանց կողվից չի դիտարկվում որպես Սուրբ Երրորդության Անձերից մեկը։

Դիտարկենք ձևափոխություններից մի քանիսը.

ա. Հովհ. 1.1

Աստվածաշունչ՝ Սկզբից էր Բանը, եւ Բանը Աստծու մօտ էր, եւ Բանը Աստուած էր։
Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն՝ Սկզբից էր Բանը, եւ Բանը Աստծու մօտ էր, եւ Բանը աստուած էր։

բ. Ծննդ. 1.2

Աստվածաշունչ՝ Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, խաւար էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ։
Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն՝ Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, խաւար էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու գործող ուժը շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ։

գ. Կող. 2.9
Աստվածաշունչ՝ ...նրա (Քրիստոսի) մէջ է բնակւում Աստուածութեան ամբողջ լիութիւնը մարմնապէս։ 
Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն՝ ...նրա (Քրիստոսի) մէջ է բնակւում աստուածային բնութեան ամբողջ լիութիւնը մարմնապէս։ 

դ. Եբր. 1.8
Աստվածաշունչ՝ Իսկ Որդու մասին ասում է. «Քո գահը, ո՛վ Աստուած, կը կենայ հավիտեան»։
Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն՝ Իսկ Որդու մասին ասում է. «Քո գահը Աստուած է հավիտեան»։

ե. Գործք 20.28
Աստվածաշունչ՝ Ուրեմն ուշադիր եղեք դուք ձեզ և ամբողջ հոտին, որի վրա Սուրբ Հոգին տեսուչ դրեց ձեզ՝ հովվելու Աստծո եկեղեցին, որը (նա) ստացավ Իր արյունով։
Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն՝ Ուրեմն ուշադիր եղեք դուք ձեզ և ամբողջ հոտին, որի վրա Սուրբ Հոգին տեսուչ դրեց ձեզ՝ հովվելու Աստծո եկեղեցին, որ ստացավ Իր Որդու արյունով։

զ. Հռովմ. 10.13
Աստվածաշունչ` ամենայն ոք, որ Տիրոջ անունը կանչի, կը փրկուի։
Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն` ամենայն ոք, որ Եհովա անունը կանչի, կը փրկուի։

----------

may (18.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Amaru

աա, նյարդայնացա… աղանդավորների գաղափարները Ձեր մոլեռանդության դեմ ոչինչ են…

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հարգելի   սահակ,  կներես    բայց... դու   իրողությունները   լրիվ   շփոթում   ես   իրար   հետ,  Ձեր   պատկերացումները   քրիստոնեություն  հավատամքի   վերաբերյալ    շատ  հեռու   են   իրականությունից:  Նախ,    Սոդոմ   գոմորի   պատմությունը   եւ  Աբրահամի   կյանքի   դրվագները,՝   դա   քրիստոնեություն   հավատամքի   հետ   բոլորովին   կապ   չունեն,   դու   մեջբերումներ   ես   անում    աստվածաշնչից,   որը   կազմված   է  հին   եւ   նոր   կտակարաններից,   իսկ   հին   կտակարանը   եթ՞ե   տեղ   է   զբաղեցնում    նոր   կտակարանից   առաջ,   դա   չի   նշանակում   որ   հին   կտակարանը   կարելի   է   ընդունել   որպես   քրիստոնեություն   քարոզող   գիրք:  Քրիստոնեության   գիրքը՝   դա   նոր   կտակարանն   է,   իսկ   հին  կտակարանը   բոլորովին   կապ   չունի    քրիստոնեության   գաղափարախոսության   հետ,   որովհետեւ   այնտեղ    մեկ   բառ   անգամ   գոյություն   չունի   Քրիստոսի    խոսքը:


Հոպպա~... Հասանք :Smile:  Այսինքն Դուք կասկածի տակ եք դնում Սուրբ Երրորդության մասին դոգմատը? Իսկ Հին Կտակարանի մարգարեությունները Մեսիայի գալստյան մասին? Իսկ Հիսուսն ի վերջո ում որդին էր? Իսկ Աբրահամի` Իսահակին զոհաբերելը ինչ էր, եթե ոչ Հայր Աստծո` իր անելիքների մասին նախահիշատակում? Ինչ ասել է Հին Կտակարանը կապ չունի քրիստոնեության հետ? :Smile:  Հապա ինչի հետ կապ ունի, բացի հուդայակութնունից իհարկե :Smile:  ՈՒ ինչպես կարող էր լինել Հին Կտակարանում Քրիստոսի խոսքը, եթե նրա ծնունդով է դրվում Նոր Կտակարանի հիմքը? :Smile:  (Բայց Դուք այնպես պնդեցիք, կարծես շատ ուշադիր ու տառ առ տառ կարդացել էիք Հին Կտակարանը` իրոք համոզվելու համար, որ Քրիստոսի խոսքն իսկապես այնտեղ գոյություն չունի :Shok: )Դուք Ձեզ համար աննկատ մտել եք ականապատված դաշտ, ոտքերնիդ զգույշ դրեք հողին :Wink: 

____________________
Լավ... Ես կարդացի Ձեր որոշ քաղաքական գրառումներ եւ հասկացա, որ ականապատված դաշտ մտնելը Ձեր թուլությունն է, թերեւս :Smile:  Փաստորեն ես սկսում եմ համոզվել մի բանում, որ որեւէ հարցում մոլորության մեջ գտնվող մարդը հակում ունի մոլորության մեջ լինելու ընդհանրապես ցանկացած բնագավառում :Wink:

----------

Apsara (11.01.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ես էլ եմ համամիտ սիսարի կարծիքին: Հին Կտակարանը և քրիստոնեությունը տարբեր բաներ են: Քրիստոնեության ուսմունքը Հին Կտակարանի հետ զուգահեռներ տանում է , բայց միշտ տարբերություն դնելով: 
Իսկ Եհովականները վտանգ այնքանով են ներկայացնում, ինչքան անգործ է մեր եկեղեցին: Ավետարանների հնագույն նմուշներ հայերենով են, իսկ մեր երկրում ինչ որ վկաներ մեզ բացատրում են թե ինչ է գրված այնտեղ  :Sad:

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009), Tig (11.06.2009)

----------


## ars83

Բարև ձեզ։



> աա, նյարդայնացա… աղանդավորների գաղափարները Ձեր մոլեռանդության դեմ ոչինչ են…


Ի՞նչ մոլեռանդության մասին է խոսքը։ Եթե ինչ–որ կազմակերպության մասին ասում ես, թե աղանդ է, պետք է հիմնավորես. ես դա էլ փորձել եմ անել, քանի որ խուսափում եմ անհիմն հայտարարություններ անելուց։
Իմ կարծիքով, Հայաստանցի «Եհովայի վկաներից» շատերը գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտեն այս ամենի մասին (կազմակերպության պատմությունը, ուսմունքի անհամապատասխանությունը քրիստոնեական գաղափարներին, և այլն), քանի որ նրանց դա չի ներկայացվում, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հետաքրքրվում են, թե ինչու են իրենց աղանդ համարում։ Երբեմն դա նույնիսկ ընկալվում է որպես հալածանքի մի ձև, և նրանք կարծում են, թե հալածվում են Քրիստոսի անվան համար (մանավանդ տեսնելով հասարակության վերաբերմունքը, որի մեծամասնությունն ինքը չգիտի, թե «վկաներն» ինչու են աղանդ, միայն լսել է, որ Նյու–Յորքից աշխատավարձ են ստանում, և դա բավական է համարում նրանց աղանդ անվանելու համար)։

Մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ է բացատրել (այլ ոչ հայհոյել կամ սպառնալ), թե ինչու է նրանց շարժումն աղանդավորական համարվում, բայց դրա համար նախ ինքդ պետք է իմանաս։ Ես, օրինակ, մորմոնների ուսմունքի մասին չգիտեմ, այդ պատճառով նրանց աղանդ լինելը չեմ կարող պնդել։

Իսկ դուք անձամբ գիտե՞իք, թե ինչի համար են «Եհովայի վկաները» աղանդ համարվում։

----------

Tig (11.06.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելի   սահակ,  կներես    բայց... դու   իրողությունները   լրիվ   շփոթում   ես   իրար   հետ,  Ձեր   պատկերացումները   քրիստոնեություն  հավատամքի   վերաբերյալ    շատ  հեռու   են   իրականությունից:  Նախ,    Սոդոմ   գոմորի   պատմությունը   եւ  Աբրահամի   կյանքի   դրվագները,՝   դա   քրիստոնեություն   հավատամքի   հետ   բոլորովին   կապ   չունեն,   դու   մեջբերումներ   ես   անում    աստվածաշնչից,   որը   կազմված   է  հին   եւ   նոր   կտակարաններից,   իսկ   հին   կտակարանը   եթ՞ե   տեղ   է   զբաղեցնում    նոր   կտակարանից   առաջ,   դա   չի   նշանակում   որ   հին   կտակարանը   կարելի   է   ընդունել   որպես   քրիստոնեություն   քարոզող   գիրք:  Քրիստոնեության   գիրքը՝   դա   նոր   կտակարանն   է,   իսկ   հին  կտակարանը   բոլորովին   կապ   չունի    քրիստոնեության   գաղափարախոսության   հետ,   որովհետեւ   այնտեղ    մեկ   բառ   անգամ   գոյություն   չունի   Քրիստոսի    խոսքը:


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, հարգելի Սիսար, բայց թույլ տվեք տվեք չհամաձայնել Ձեզ հետ: Հին Կտակարանը հենց ամբողջությամբ նախապատրաստումն է Քրիստոսի և քրիստոնեության: Նորն ուղղակի Հնի լրումն է: Չեմ ուզում շատ մտնել մանրամասների մեջ, քանի որ թեմայից շեղվում ենք: Եթե ցանկանաք, կարող ենք այս հարցով առանձին թեմա բացել:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, հարգելի Սիսար, բայց թույլ տվեք տվեք չհամաձայնել Ձեզ հետ: Հին Կտակարանը հենց ամբողջությամբ նախապատրաստումն է Քրիստոսի և քրիստոնեության: Նորն ուղղակի Հնի լրումն է: Չեմ ուզում շատ մտնել մանրամասների մեջ, քանի որ թեմայից շեղվում ենք: Եթե ցանկանաք, կարող ենք այս հարցով առանձին թեմա բացել:


Հարգելի Մոնկ ,նա ճիշտ է նկատել հայ ժողովրդի հիմնական մասը առանձնացնում է հին կտակարանը նորից և չի դիտում այն մեկ ընդահրություն :Սա մեծագույն և ցավալի թյուրիմացույուն է հատկապես մեզ հայերիս համար :

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելի Մոնկ ,նա ճիշտ է նկատել հայ ժողովրդի հիմնական մասը առանձնացնում է հին կտակարանը նորից և չի դիտում այն մեկ ընդահրություն :Սա մեծագույն և ցավալի թյուրիմացույուն է հատկապես մեզ հայերիս համար :


Հարգելի Վանական, ով է ճիշտ նկատել և ինչը?
Հայ ժողովրդի հիմնական մասի մոտեցման մասին Ձեր արած դիտարկումը ես ոչ կարող եմ ժխտել, ոչ էլ հաստատել :Xeloq:

----------


## Aurora

Իսկ Եհովա անունը ,,վկաներն,, են  մոգոնել? Ընդհանրապես, Աստվածաշնչի մեջ ինչ որ տեղ նշվում է, որ աստված անուն ունի եվ  այն Եհովա է?

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ Եհովա անունը ,,վկաներն,, են  մոգոնել?


Ոչ։



> Ընդհանրապես, Աստվածաշնչի մեջ ինչ որ տեղ նշվում է, որ աստված անուն ունի եվ  այն Եհովա է?


Աստուած ասաց Մովսէսին. «Ես այն Աստուածն եմ, որ Է»։ Եւ աւելացրեց. «Այսպէս կ՚ասես իսրայէլացիներին. «Որ Է-ն առաքեց ինձ ձեզ մօտ»։ (Ելից 3.14)
Ենթադրվում է (չնայած՝ դրա վերաբերյալ շատ տարաձայնություններ կան), որ «այն Աստուածն եմ, որ Է» (կամ, մեկ այլ թարգմանությամբ՝ «Ես եմ, որ եմ») եբրայերեն արտասանվել է «Յախվե», այսինքն Աստված Ինքն Իրեն այս մեջբերման մեջ անվանում է «Յախվե»։ Եվրոպացիները, որոնք չեմ կարողացել արտասանել այդ բառը, դարձրել են այն Jehova, մենք էլ՝ Եհովա։

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Monk

Ես մի փոքր ավելի ընդարձակեմ ars83-ի պատասխանը:  :Smile: Սուրբ Գրքի եբրայերեն ձեռագրերում Աստծուն տրվող տարբեր անուններ կան, որոնք հիմնականում արտահայտում են Աստծո հատկանիշները. Էլ, Էլօհիմ, Շադդա, Քաննա և այլն: Աստվածաշնչի արդի հրատարակություններում դրանք պարզապես թարգմանվել են Աստված կամ Տեր: Այդ տրվող անունների շարքում ամենաշատ գործածվածներից մեկը, այպես կոչված, Եհովան է, որի առավել ճիշտ հնչողությունն է համարվում Յահվեն կամ Յահվեհը: Աստծո պատասխանը Մովսեսին (ars83-ի մեջբերման մեջ նշված) հրեաները համարել են Աստծո անուններից մեկը, բայց այն արտասանելու իրավունք է ունեցել միայն քահանայապետը, այն էլ տարին մեկ անգամ, Սրբություն Սրբոց մտնելիս: Մյուսները պարզապես հասնելով այդ անվանը` հնչեցնում էին Էդոնա բառը (ըստ շեվա հնչողության), այինքն` Տեր: Քանի որ հին եբրայական ձեռագրերում միայն բաղաձայներն էին գրվում, ապա այդ անունը քառատառ էր` ՅՀՎՀ: Հրեաների գերությունների շրջանում, երբ քահանայական տոհմի ժառանգորդները վերացել էին, այդ անվան հնչողությունը նույնպես կորել  էր: Հետագայում հրեաները այդ խնդիրը լուծեցին քառատառի բաղաձայների միջև տեղադրելով Էդոնա մակդիրի ձայնավորները, որի արդյունքում ստացվեց Եհովան: Եհովայի վկաների պնդումը, թե սա Աստծո միակ ու ճշմարիտ անվանումն է, իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Սա ընդամենը ստեղծված իրավիճակից ելք գտնելու ճիգի արդյունքում ստեղծված բառ է: Իսկ Սուրբ Գրոց արդի ուսումնասիրողները գտնում են, որ կրիպտոգրամմայի առավել հավանական հնչողությունն է Յահվեհը:
Իսկ եթե աստվածաբանորեն քննելու լինենք Ելք 3.14 համարը, Աստված ոչ թե Իր անունն է տալիս, այլ ընդհակառակը, մերժում է որևէ անուն տալ իրեն. <Ես այն Աստուածն եմ, որ Է>, այսինքն այլ աստվածներ չկան, որոնցից տարբերվելու համար հարկ լիներ անուն ասել: Նա Միակ, Ճշմարիտ ու Հավիտենական Աստված է:

----------

may (18.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Rhayader

*Մոդերատորական. Կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության դրսևորմուներ ունեցող գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Aurora

Շատ շնորհակալություն ARS 83 -ին եվ  MONK-ին հիմնավոր եվ  փաստացի տեղեկությունների համար: Կարծում եմ  յուրաքանչյուր խելամիտ մարդ կարդալով ձեր գրառումները երբեք չի շեղվի ու գնա  աղանդների հետեվից: Շատ մեծ ու ազգապահպան գործ եք անում, հայ հասարակությանը ներկայացնելով աղանդների իրական գործունեության մասին , որովհետեվ ոչ բոլորը գիտեն, թե իրականում իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում դրանք եվ դեպի ուր են տանում մարդկանց: Կրկին անգամ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Շատ շնորհակալություն ARS 83 -ին եվ  MONK-ին հիմնավոր եվ  փաստացի տեղեկությունների համար: Կարծում եմ  յուրաքանչյուր խելամիտ մարդ կարդալով ձեր գրառումները երբեք չի շեղվի ու գնա  աղանդների հետեվից: Շատ մեծ ու ազգապահպան գործ եք անում, հայ հասարակությանը ներկայացնելով աղանդների իրական գործունեության մասին , որովհետեվ ոչ բոլորը գիտեն, թե իրականում իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում դրանք եվ դեպի ուր են տանում մարդկանց: Կրկին անգամ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:


*Aurora*, Ձեր տված գնահատականը շատ բարձր էր իհարկե, բայց ուրախ եմ, եթե կարողացանք օգտակար լինել: :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

> Իսկ Եհովա անունը ,,վկաներն,, են  մոգոնել? Ընդհանրապես, Աստվածաշնչի մեջ ինչ որ տեղ նշվում է, որ աստված անուն ունի եվ  այն Եհովա է?


    Աուր   ջան,   հայտնի   է... սեմիթական   ցեղախմբերից՝   հրյաները,   արաբները,  ասորիները,    Աբրահամին   համարում   են   իրենց    նախահայրը,   իսկ   հրյաները՝   մովսեսին    համարում   են    իրենց   օրենսդիրը:   Առաջին   անգամ    Յահվահ(եհովա)   միաստվածության    գաղափարը   հռչակել    է   մովսես   մարգարեն,    մոտավոր   հաշվարկներով   մ.թ.ա  11-12  -րդ   դարերում:   Ըստ    եհովականների    հին    կտակարանի   եբրայական   բնօրինակում    ամենուրեք   Աստված   բառին    փոխարինում    է   եհովա   բառը,   սակայն    դա   դեռ    վիճելի    հարց    է:    Իսկ   մեր   հայկական   դիցաբանության    մեջ,   յահվահ    աստվածը    խորհրդանշում    է   խավարը    եւ   խարդավանքը,   որին   ԱՐԱ   գերագույն   աստվածը    նրան   խարդավանքների    պատճառով   աքսորելով   երկնքից,   ընդերքի    եւ    երկրաշարժերի    աստված   նշանակեց,    այն   օրվանից    յահվա   աստվածը   թշնամանքի   մեջ    է   հայ   աստվածների    հետ:

  Մեջբերումն՝,   Հայոց   դիցաբանությունից:   ՈՒԽՏԱԳԻՐՔ


Արարատում ապրում էր Արին իր թոռների ու ծոռների հետ: Երջանիկ էին նրանք, ապրում էին աստվածավայել, արարում էին, կերտում, և չկար ո՜չ խռովություն, ո՜չ հիվանդություն:
   Արիները արևի հետ էին խոսում, աստղերի հետ խորհրդի էին նստում: Զոհ էին մատուցում Աստվածներին և Աստվածների հովանավորությունն էին վայելում: Մեծ խարույկներ էին վառում և ցուլ կամ խոյ էին խանձում այդ խարույկների վրա: Խանձաբույր ծուխն ու արյան հոտը տարածվում էր Արարատով մեկ ու բարձրանում երկինք: ԵՎ բոլոր Աստվածները սիրով գալիս էին, բազմում զոհասեղանի շուրջը, վայելում Արարատի ճոխ բարիքները և օրհնում Արիներին:
   Բոլոր Աստվածներին զոհ էին մատուցում Արիները, չէին մոռանում ոչ մեկին և ամեն մեկի համար որոշակի օր էին հատկացրել: Բայց ամենից շատ և ամենից ճոխ զոհաբերությունը Արիները նվիրում էին Հայր Արային և Ամենազոր Վահագնին: Դրանից բոլորովին չէին սրտնեղում Աստվածները և սիրով իրենք էլ էին փառաբանում Արային ու Վահագնին:
   Միայն Յահվահն էր սրտնեղում դրանից: Արիները նրա համար զոհաբերության միայն մեկ օր էին սահմանել և այն էլ՝ ցրտաշունչ ձմռանը: Նա լուռ իր մեջ պահում էր վիրավորանքը և չարանում էր Արիների ու Վահագնի դեմ: Նախանձը կրծում էր նրա հոգին, բայց նա զսպում էր և խորհում, թե ինչպես նսեմացնի Վահագնին Արիների ու Աստվածների մոտ:
   Յահվահի տոնին, երբ Արիները զոհ էին մատուցում նրան, խիստ ցուրտ էր և բուք: Բոլոր Աստվածները հավաքվել էին զոհասեղանի շուրջը, վայելում էին մատաղը և փառաբանում էին Յահվահին: Միաժամանակ փառաբանում էին նաև Արային ու Վահագնին: Բոլորը ուրախ էին: Լուռ էր միայն ինքը՝ Յահվահը: Նա զոհասեղանից չէր օգտվում և միայն խմում էր ու խմում: Նա վրդովված էր, որ իր տոնին էլ իրենից առաջ Վահագնին էին փառաբանում:
   Յահվահը հարբել էր: ԵՎ հարբած, նա կիսատ թողեց զոհաբերության ծիսակատարությունը ու թռավ գնաց Արայի մոտ:
   - Յահվա՜հ,- բարկացավ Արան,- Աստվածներին վայել չէ զոհաբերության ծեսից հեռանալ, այդ ի՞նչ չարություն ես նյութում քո մեջ:
   - Հա՜յր իմ,- ասաց Յահվահը,- ես զոհաբերության սեղանից հեռացա, որովհետև խիստ վիրավորված եմ քեզ համար. Արիները փառաբանում էին Աստվածներին և քո անունից առաջ Վահագնի անունն էին տալիս:
   - Դու չարախոսո՜ւմ ես, Յահվա՜հ,- զայրացավ Արան,- աստվածավայել չե՜ս խոսում: Արիները միշտ ինձանից հետո Վահագնին են փառաբանում, քանզի Վահագն է նրանց զորության հովանավորը: Քո հարբած լեզուն ասում է այն, ինչ սթափ ժամանակ նյութում է քո հոգին: 
   ԵՎ Արան չարախոսության համար պատժեց Յահվահին. նրան վտարեց երկնքից և ստորգետնյա Արքա կարգեց:
   - Այնտեղ դու քո չարության պահերին ցնցվի՜ր  և  հանդարտվի՜ր,- ասաց Արան:
   ԵՎ Յահվահը այնուհետև ստորգետնյա տիրակալ դարձավ: Բայց իր հոգու մեջ մշտապես պահում է ատելությունը Վահագնի և նրա հովանավորյալ Արիների դեմ: ԵՎ երբեմն, երբ նրա մաղձը շատ է կուտակվում, նա ցնցում է Արարատը, պատժելու համար Արիներին: ԵՎ Արիները այնուհետև վախենում էին Յահվահից ու այլևս նրան զոհ չէին մատուցում

----------


## Մեմի

> Աուր   ջան,   հայտնի   է... սեմիթական   ցեղախմբերից՝   հրյաները,   արաբները,  ասորիները,    Աբրահամին   համարում   են   իրենց    նախահայրը,   իսկ   հրյաները՝   մովսեսին    համարում   են    իրենց   օրենսդիրը:   Առաջին   անգամ    Յահվահ(եհովա)   միաստվածության    գաղափարը   հռչակել    է   մովսես   մարգարեն,    մոտավոր   հաշվարկներով   մ.թ.ա  11-12  -րդ   դարերում:   Ըստ    եհովականների    հին    կտակարանի   եբրայական   բնօրինակում    ամենուրեք   Աստված   բառին    փոխարինում    է   եհովա   բառը,   սակայն    դա   դեռ    վիճելի    հարց    է:    Իսկ   մեր   հայկական   դիցաբանության    մեջ,   յահվահ    աստվածը    խորհրդանշում    է   խավարը    եւ   խարդավանքը,   որին   ԱՐԱ   գերագույն   աստվածը    նրան   խարդավանքների    պատճառով   աքսորելով   երկնքից,   ընդերքի    եւ    երկրաշարժերի    աստված   նշանակեց,    այն   օրվանից    յահվա   աստվածը   թշնամանքի   մեջ    է   հայ   աստվածների    հետ:
> 
>   Մեջբերումն՝,   Հայոց   դիցաբանությունից:   ՈՒԽՏԱԳԻՐՔ
> 
> 
> Արարատում ապրում էր Արին իր թոռների ու ծոռների հետ: Երջանիկ էին նրանք, ապրում էին աստվածավայել, արարում էին, կերտում, և չկար ո՜չ խռովություն, ո՜չ հիվանդություն:
>    Արիները արևի հետ էին խոսում, աստղերի հետ խորհրդի էին նստում: Զոհ էին մատուցում Աստվածներին և Աստվածների հովանավորությունն էին վայելում: Մեծ խարույկներ էին վառում և ցուլ կամ խոյ էին խանձում այդ խարույկների վրա: Խանձաբույր ծուխն ու արյան հոտը տարածվում էր Արարատով մեկ ու բարձրանում երկինք: ԵՎ բոլոր Աստվածները սիրով գալիս էին, բազմում զոհասեղանի շուրջը, վայելում Արարատի ճոխ բարիքները և օրհնում Արիներին:
>    Բոլոր Աստվածներին զոհ էին մատուցում Արիները, չէին մոռանում ոչ մեկին և ամեն մեկի համար որոշակի օր էին հատկացրել: Բայց ամենից շատ և ամենից ճոխ զոհաբերությունը Արիները նվիրում էին Հայր Արային և Ամենազոր Վահագնին: Դրանից բոլորովին չէին սրտնեղում Աստվածները և սիրով իրենք էլ էին փառաբանում Արային ու Վահագնին:
>    Միայն Յահվահն էր սրտնեղում դրանից: Արիները նրա համար զոհաբերության միայն մեկ օր էին սահմանել և այն էլ՝ ցրտաշունչ ձմռանը: Նա լուռ իր մեջ պահում էր վիրավորանքը և չարանում էր Արիների ու Վահագնի դեմ: Նախանձը կրծում էր նրա հոգին, բայց նա զսպում էր և խորհում, թե ինչպես նսեմացնի Վահագնին Արիների ու Աստվածների մոտ:
> ...


Կարելի?է իմանալ, թե մեջբերված Ուխտագրքի կազմողները որտեղի?ց են գտել այդ առասպելը և այն մոտավորապես ո?ր դարաշրջանով է թվագրվում; Բանն այն է, որ սա, իմ կարծիքով, պազրապես Եզեկիելի 28 գլխի մի փոքր ձևափոխված, հարմարեցված տարբերակ է;

----------


## Second Chance

> Մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ է բացատրել (այլ ոչ հայհոյել կամ սպառնալ), թե ինչու է նրանց շարժումն աղանդավորական համարվում, բայց դրա համար նախ ինքդ պետք է իմանաս։ Ես, օրինակ, մորմոնների ուսմունքի մասին չգիտեմ, այդ պատճառով նրանց աղանդ լինելը չեմ կարող պնդել։
> 
> Իսկ դուք անձամբ գիտե՞իք, թե ինչի համար են «Եհովայի վկաները» աղանդ համարվում։


Ես գիտեմ շատ լավ գիտեմ  :Think:  բայց իրանց չեմ կարում դա բացատրել, երեկ ներս հրավիրեցի նրանց , փորձեցի ապացուցել ամենապարզ ճշմարտություններից մի քանիսը / օրինակ որ Հիսուսի Աստվածությունը անվիճելի փաստ է ըստ Աստվածաշնչի և այլն/որոնք 
նրանք շրջանցում են 
Այ քեզ աբսուրդ 
ասում եմ Չէ որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է այս տեղերում որ նա Աստված է
ու ինչ հիմար պատասխան
- հա բայց Նա երբեք չնշեց որ Աստված է, մարդիկ էին իրեն աստվածացնում իր գործերը տեսնելով
-Փաստորեն նրանք սխալվում էին և աստվածաշնչում սխալ խոսքեր են գրված
պատասխան -չէ  ու նորից -« հա բայց Նա երբեք չնշեց որ Աստված է, մարդիկ էին իրեն աստվածացնում իր գործերը տեսնելով»

մի խոսքով



> այնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ստացել, որ խոսում եմ տրամաբանելու և վերլուծելու ունակությունից զրկված, սահմանափակ մտածողության տեր մարդկանց հետ, նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել՝ զոմբիների հետ... Այո, բավականին շատ հիմքեր կան եզրակացնելու, որ այդ աղանդը մարդկանց իրոք զոմբիացնում է, զրկում է անհատականությունից և ինքնուրույն մտածելու, վերլուծելու կարողությունից։ Նրանք, որպես կանոն, անգիր արած կրկնում են Ատվածաշնչից վերցված որոշ հատվածներ, մեկնաբանում իրենց ուզածով, իսկ երբ ինչ-որ հարց ես տալիս, որի պատասխանը նախապես անգիր արած չեն լինում, ապա կամ ասում են, որ իրենք դա դեռ չեն ուսումնասիրել (չնայած այդ հարցերը հաճախ շատ լուրջ, կարևոր և հիմնարար հարցեր են լինում), կամ փորձում են իրենց բնորոշ անտրամաբանական, «գլուխ հարթուկելու» եղանակներով տակից դուրս գալ, որը թեկուզ մի քիչ տրամաբանություն ունեցող մարդու համար ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է։


կասկածում եմ որ այդ դիտարանը ինչ որ օկուլտային զորությամբ է օժտվել և դարձել է գործիք բազմաթիվ մարդկան կախարդելու/զոմբիացնելու համար :Think:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Ես գիտեմ շատ լավ գիտեմ  բայց իրանց չեմ կարում դա բացատրել, երեկ ներս հրավիրեցի նրանց , փորձեցի ապացուցել ամենապարզ ճշմարտություններից մի քանիսը / օրինակ որ Հիսուսի Աստվածությունը անվիճելի փաստ է ըստ Աստվածաշնչի և այլն/որոնք 
> նրանք շրջանցում են 
> Այ քեզ աբսուրդ 
> ասում եմ Չէ որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է այս տեղերում որ նա Աստված է
> ու ինչ հիմար պատասխան
> - հա բայց Նա երբեք չնշեց որ Աստված է, մարդիկ էին իրեն աստվածացնում իր գործերը տեսնելով
> -Փաստորեն նրանք սխալվում էին և աստվածաշնչում սխալ խոսքեր են գրված
> պատասխան -չէ  ու նորից -« հա բայց Նա երբեք չնշեց որ Աստված է, մարդիկ էին իրեն աստվածացնում իր գործերը տեսնելով»
> 
> ...


Դիտարանի օկուլտային զորությունը չէ հարցը. նույն երևույթն առկա է ժամանակակից տոտալիտար գրեթե բոլոր աղանդներում: Փակ համայքներում ներգրավված անհատներն աստիճանաբար սկսում են կորցնել իրենց անհատականությունը, դառնում ընդհանուր մեխանիզմի մի մասնիկը: Նրանք սկսում են գործել, խոսել և անգամ մտածել այնպես, ինչպես ծրագրավորում են իրենց տվյալ համայնքում: Եթե մի փոքր զննելու և համադրելու լինենք նման տարբեր կազմակերպությունների անդամների լեզվամտածողությունն ու վարքը, կնկատենք նույնատիպ ընդհանրությունները: Ձեր նկատած երևույթի պատճառն այն է, որ կրոնական հարթության վրա աղանդի անդամի հետ հնարավոր չէ երկխոսություն ստեղծել. նա խոսում է` առանց լսելու: Լսել, իհարկե, հրաշալի լսում է, բայց դիմացինի պատասխանները նրա գիտակցությանը չեն հասնում: Դիմացինը նրա համար պարզապես, կոպիտ ասած, որս է, մոլորյալ հոգի, որին ամեն կերպ պիտի փորձել դարձի բերել: Իսկ <որսի> ցանկացած առարկության կամ հարցադրման դեպքում աշխատում է հատուկ մշակված պատասխանների համակարգ. դա կարող է լինել, օրինակ, Սուրբ Գրքի որոշ ընդգծված հատվածներ: Եթե նույնիսկ առաջարկում ես քննարկել տվյալ հատվածն իր ողջ կոնտեքստի մեջ, նա շարունակում է մնալ իր ընդգծած հատվածի սահմաններում: Աղանդի մեջ արդեն խրված անդամին գրեթե անհնարին է սովորական բանավեճում ինչ-որ բան համոզել: Յուրաքանչյուրին անհատական մոտեցում է պետք ցուցաբերել: Պետք է գտնել այն կծիկի ծայրը, որով նրան կաշկանդել են. և այդտեղից սկսել աշխատանքը:

----------


## Second Chance

Վկաները պնդում էին որ Հիսուսը չի մահացել_ խաչի_ վրա, այլ պարզապես փայտե _սյունի_ :Think:  ասում են որ խաչ բառը իրականում սխալ թարգմանության արյունքն է...որ իրական բառը սյունն է 
հետաքրքիր է ինչի պետք է այդպես թարգմանվեր :Think:  , ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ հունարենում ոնց է այդ բառը իրականում

----------


## Dorian

Ամեն մարդ պիտի իր համար գտնի իր հավատը ու իր մեջ էլ պահի: Ատում եմ քարոզչությունը: Չեմ կարծում, որ Աստված դիստրիբյուտորների կարիք ունի:

----------

Apsara (11.01.2009), Ֆրեյա (08.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վկաները պնդում էին որ Հիսուսը չի մահացել_ խաչի_ վրա, այլ պարզապես փայտե _սյունի_ ասում են որ խաչ բառը իրականում սխալ թարգմանության արյունքն է...որ իրական բառը սյունն է 
> հետաքրքիր է ինչի պետք է այդպես թարգմանվեր , ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ հունարենում ոնց է այդ բառը իրականում


Ընդհանրապես  «Եհովայի վկաներ» տերմինը ֆանտաստիկորեն լավ է  հայտնաբերված ,ես հիմա չեմ ցանկանում խորանալ նրա տակտիկական և ստրատեգիական հեռահար ծրագրերի մասին այլ կփորձեմ լոկալ ներկայացնել երևույթը:
«Եհովայի վկաներ» տերմինը և գաղափարախոսությունը նախատենսված է ապագայի համար ,երբ տեղի կունենան հիմնական դավանաբանական և արարչական բացահայտումները կապված «Եհովա» երևույթի հետ:
Այսինքն սա ակունքներին վերադառնալու ճանապարհներից մեկն է, խնդրում եմ չխառնել այս օրյա «Եհովայի վկաներ»  շարժման հետ սրանք տարբեր խնդիրներ են:
Սա նշանակում է  որ, այս գաղափարախոության կրողները հստակ գիտեն որոշակի գաղտնիքներ որի բացահայտման ժամանակ նրանք նորից դառնում են առաջինը :
Իսկ ինչ գաղտնիք  պետք է բացահայտվի ,շատ բանալ և սովորական  ,պետք է վերահաստավի  արարչականության երևույթը նրա երկրային տարածաշրջանը և արարչական աստվածության ընդունված անուններից մեկը որը Եհովան է:
Կարող եմ ասել իմ կարծիքը որը կապված է Եհովա երևույթի հետ ,նա ծնվել է հայկական լեռնաշխարհում հայտնի է մշակույթի գրավոր պատմության մեջ շուրջ 6000 տարի:
«Եհովա» երևույթի վերջին անունն է, որը պահպանվել է հրեական մշակույթի մեջ:Հրեական գաղափարախոսները հրաշք գրագետ, հրաշք հավասարակշռված խաղ են տանում այս աշխարհաստեղծ ոլորտում :
Ենթադրենք տեղի է ունենում «Եհովա» երևույթի վերջական բացահայտումը և դավանաբանական աշխարհը ընդունում է «Եհովա» երևույթին որպես արարչությանը մասնակից նշելով նրա ծագման վայրը այսինքն Հայկական տարածաշրջանը:
Հերթական անգամ մենք Հայկական տարածաշրջանի  բնիկներըս դուրս ենք մնում խաղիղց և ստացվում է որ ,շարունակաբար հրեաները կանգնած են արարչական երևույթի կողքին: Իսկ մենք հերթական անգամ մնացինք խաղից դուրս:
Այս իմ գրածից պետք է անել մեկ հետևություն ,հարկավոր է հնարավորնս դավանաբանորեն և արարչորեն շուտ բացահայտել «Եհովա երևույթը» և ի ցույց ամենքին մատնանշել նրա ծագումը և դրանով կանխել կոնկրետ մեր դեմ ուղղված ծրագրի իրականացումը գոնե մեկ անգամ ժամանակին: :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Մարկիզ (08.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Այս իմ գրածից պետք է անել մեկ հետևություն ,հարկավոր է հնարավորնս դավանաբանորեն և արարչորեն շուտ բացահայտել «Եհովա երևույթը» և ի ցույց ամենքին մատնանշել նրա ծագումը և դրանով կանխել կոնկրետ մեր դեմ ուղղված ծրագրի իրականացումը գոնե մեկ անգամ ժամանակին:


Յախվեն, այսինքն Եհովան, հրեաների Աստվածներից մեկն է եղել, դեռ նախքան մեկ Աստծո գաղափարի ընդունումը: Ոչ մի «երևույթ» չեմ տեսնում Աստծո Եհովա անվան մեջ: Աստվածաշնչում Աստծուն բազմաթիվ անուններ են տալիս: Հիմա ի՞նչ Էլլոհիմի վկաներ, Սաբաովթի վկաներ, Էլ Գեբարի վկաներ էլ են պետք, որ երևույթը պահպանե՞ն: Ո՞նց կարելի ա Աստծուն անունով դիմել, չեմ հասկանում: Մարդիկ իրանց պետերին են վախենում անունով կոչեն, դուք ստեղ Աստծուն եք անուններ ման գալիս...

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ով հրեական դավանանքից գլուխ է հանում նա լավ գիտի ինչի մասին է խոսքը,իսկ մնացածները թող հագիստ քչփորեն «չխանգարա»:
Իմ գրածը կգնա և կհասի «դիվան բաշուն»,թող մտածեն և միքիչ ել անհանգստանան ժամանակն է ,թե չէ ազգին ուղղված 15 տողը չեն կարողանում առանց երկու սարկավագի օգնության կարդալ:
Ինչ՞ կասես ՄՈՆԿ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ոչինչ աշխարհի վրա պատահական չէ, եւ եթե կա այնպիսի երևույթ, ինչպես "Եհովայի վկաները", ուրեմն դա ունի ինչ-որ նպատակ, ինչ-որ շահ, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք ուժ չէր ներդնի գաղափարի զարգացմանը և տարածմանը: Ինչ եք կարծում, ում նպատակներին է ծառայում աղանդը? Հաստատ ոչ հայոց ազգի  :Wink:   Իսկ մնացածն արդեն կարևոր չէ;

----------

Rammstein (08.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ոչինչ աշխարհի վրա պատահական չէ, եւ եթե կա այնպիսի երևույթ, ինչպես "Եհովայի վկաները", ուրեմն դա ունի ինչ-որ նպատակ, ինչ-որ շահ, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք ուժ չէր ներդնի գաղափարի զարգացմանը և տարածմանը: Ինչ եք կարծում, ում նպատակներին է ծառայում աղանդը? Հաստատ ոչ հայոց ազգի   Իսկ մնացածն արդեն կարևոր չէ;


Անի ջան, "Եհովայի վկաները" աղանդ չէ, այլ կրոնական կազմակերպություն, համապատասխան ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը և Կրոնի մասին օրենքին :Smile:  "Աղանդը" կղերական բառ է և իր մեջ պարունակում է հակաքարոզչական նշանակություն :Smile: 
Հայոց ազգում շատ կան նաև կաթոլիկներ, մահմեդականներ, հեթանոսներ, ի դեպ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.01.2011), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## ars83

> Անի ջան, "Եհովայի վկաները" աղանդ չէ, այլ կրոնական կազմակերպություն, համապատասխան ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը և Կրոնի մասին օրենքին "Աղանդը" կղերական բառ է և իր մեջ պարունակում է հակաքարոզչական նշանակություն


Կարող է՝ մարդն ուզում է կղերական տերմին օգտագործել  :Wink:  ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը խոսքի ազատություն էլ է թույլ տալիս, այդպես չէ՞

----------

Rammstein (08.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կարող է՝ մարդն ուզում է կղերական տերմին օգտագործել  ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը խոսքի ազատություն էլ է թույլ տալիս, այդպես չէ՞


Իհարկե :Smile:  Եթե արգելված լիներ, ապա արգելված կլիներ նաև ակումբում, ու կջնջվեր` համապատասխան նկատողություն ստանալուն զուգահեռ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, "Եհովայի վկաները" աղանդ չէ, այլ կրոնական կազմակերպություն, համապատասխան ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը և Կրոնի մասին օրենքին "Աղանդը" կղերական բառ է և իր մեջ պարունակում է հակաքարոզչական նշանակություն
> Հայոց ազգում շատ կան նաև կաթոլիկներ, մահմեդականներ, հեթանոսներ, ի դեպ


Համաձայն եմ, բայց կաթոլիկները, մահմեդականները, հեթանոսները չեն խմբավորվում, չունեն ղեկավար և ուղղորդող մարմին, չեն կարող երկրի ներսում սեփական քաղաքականությունը վարել  :Wink: 
Այն ամենը, ինչ մարդուն անջատում է հասարակությունից, դարձնում սահմանափակ խմբի անդամ, ուղեղը լցնում է սպցիֆիկ գաղափարներով, վարում է ակտիվ քարոզչություն, վարում է անհասկանալի գործունեություն /եկամուտների կուտակման տեսանկյունից/ իմ ընկալմամաբ աղանդ է:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այն ամենը, ինչ *մարդուն անջատում է հասարակությունից*, *դարձնում սահմանափակ խմբի անդամ*, ուղեղը լցնում է* սպցիֆիկ գաղափարներով*, վարում է *ակտիվ քարոզչություն*, վարում է *անհասկանալի գործունեություն /եկամուտների կուտակման տեսանկյունից/* իմ ընկալմամաբ աղանդ է:


Միթե դու նկատի ունես, որ Հայ առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին աղանդ է? :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչինչ աշխարհի վրա պատահական չէ, եւ եթե կա այնպիսի երևույթ, ինչպես "Եհովայի վկաները", ուրեմն դա ունի ինչ-որ նպատակ, ինչ-որ շահ, հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք ուժ չէր ներդնի գաղափարի զարգացմանը և տարածմանը: Ինչ եք կարծում, ում նպատակներին է ծառայում աղանդը? Հաստատ ոչ հայոց ազգի   Իսկ մնացածն արդեն կարևոր չէ;


դրանում դրամի շահ կա :Wink: 




> Համաձայն եմ, բայց կաթոլիկները, մահմեդականները, հեթանոսները չեն խմբավորվում, չունեն ղեկավար և ուղղորդող մարմին, չեն կարող երկրի ներսում սեփական քաղաքականությունը վարել 
> Այն ամենը, ինչ մարդուն անջատում է հասարակությունից, դարձնում սահմանափակ խմբի անդամ, ուղեղը լցնում է սպցիֆիկ գաղափարներով, վարում է ակտիվ քարոզչություն, վարում է անհասկանալի գործունեություն /եկամուտների կուտակման տեսանկյունից/ իմ ընկալմամաբ աղանդ է:


չեմ կարծում.. օրինակ ես գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանի հեթանոսները նշում են Նավասարդը Գառնիում, նույնիսկ վարչապետ Անդրանիկ Մանուկյանը ներկա լինում էր
իրենց /այսինքն մեր հին հեթանոսկան/ ծեսերով հարսանիք են անում :Wink: 
մահմեդական հայեր քիչ կան ՀՀ-ում, բայց կարող են այցելել Պարսկաստանի մզկիթ
իսկ կաթոլիկները կարծեմ եկեղեցի էլ ունեն Էջմիածնում :Think: 

բայց ինչու ես կարծում, թե անհասկանալի գործունեություն է? :Think: 
ես կասեի՝ մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանալու գործունեություն է՝ ի շահ իրենց դրամապանակների  :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (08.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Monk

> Ով հրեական դավանանքից գլուխ է հանում նա լավ գիտի ինչի մասին է խոսքը,իսկ մնացածները թող հագիստ քչփորեն «չխանգարա»:
> Իմ գրածը կգնա և կհասի «դիվան բաշուն»,թող մտածեն և միքիչ ել անհանգստանան ժամանակն է ,թե չէ ազգին ուղղված 15 տողը չեն կարողանում առանց երկու սարկավագի օգնության կարդալ:
> *Ինչ՞ կասես ՄՈՆԿ*


Ինչի մասին, Մեղապարտ?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Միթե դու նկատի ունես, որ Հայ առաքելական *սուրբ* եկեղեցին աղանդ է?


Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու նորմերը համապատասխանում են հայկական հասարակության նորմերին, այդ պատճառով չեն բերում իրականությունից փախուստի, կամ մեկուսացման
Իսկ աղանդների նորմերը և գաղափարները հիմնականում տարբեր են հասարակությունում ընդունված նորմերից, այդ պատճառով այն աղանդավորները սկսում են մեկուսանալ իրենց գաղափարակիցների խմբերով:

Կոնկրետ "Եյովայի Վկաներին" նմանացնում եմ որոշակի ստրկական հակարգի, որտեղ կյանքի սեփական ուղին չունեցող մարդիկ "հոգևոր հացի՛ փոխարեն դառնում են խմբի աղանդի ստրուկը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու նորմերը համապատասխանում են հայկական հասարակության նորմերին, այդ պատճառով չեն բերում իրականությունից փախուստի, կամ մեկուսացման
> Իսկ աղանդների նորմերը և գաղափարները հիմնականում տարբեր են հասարակությունում ընդունված նորմերից, այդ պատճառով այն աղանդավորները սկսում են մեկուսանալ իրենց գաղափարակիցների խմբերով:
> 
> Կոնկրետ "Եյովայի Վկաներին" նմանացնում եմ որոշակի ստրկական հակարգի, որտեղ կյանքի սեփական ուղին չունեցող մարդիկ "հոգևոր հացի՛ փոխարեն դառնում են խմբի աղանդի ստրուկը:


Որևէ կարծրատիպի ստրուկ չի տարբերվում այլ կարծրատիպի ստրուկից :Smile:  անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կարծրատիպը հասարակության կողմից որքանով է ընդունելի :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Որևէ կարծրատիպի ստրուկ չի տարբերվում այլ կարծրատիպի ստրուկից անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կարծրատիպը հասարակության կողմից որքանով է ընդունելի


Վարպետ, վստահ չեմ, որ գրածդ լրիվ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել:  :Blush:  Բայց մի հարց. ես որ կարծրատիպի ստրուկն եմ? :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ, վստահ չեմ, որ գրածդ լրիվ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել:  Բայց մի հարց. ես որ կարծրատիպի ստրուկն եմ?


Խոսքը կրոնական ուղղությանը հարելու մասին չի, Մոնկ ջան :LOL:  Բայց հարցդ բոց էր :LOL:  Խոսքն այն կարծրատիպերի մասին ա, որոնք պարտադրում են կոնկրետ կաղապար որևէ խմբի համար` առանց մարդկային գործոն, առանձին բնավորություններ հաշվի առնելու: Ինչպես օրինակ Եհովայի վկաների համար` Դիտարանին չհարողները փրկության հույս չունեն, կամ հասարակության մի ստվար հատվածի համար` Եհովայի վկաները չամուռ, փողի մեռած սիոնիստներ են :Smile:  Կամ էլ որ, ասենք, բոլոր հոմոսեքսուալիստները պետք է  որ կալգոտկա հագնեն :Jpit:

----------


## Monk

> Խոսքը կրոնական ուղղությանը հարելու մասին չի, Մոնկ ջան Բայց հարցդ բոց էր Խոսքն այն կարծրատիպերի մասին ա, որոնք պարտադրում են կոնկրետ կաղապար որևէ խմբի համար` առանց մարդկային գործոն, առանձին բնավորություններ հաշվի առնելու: Ինչպես օրինակ Եհովայի վկաների համար` Դիտարանին չհարողները փրկության հույս չունեն, կամ հասարակության մի ստվար հատվածի համար` Եհովայի վկաները չամուռ, փողի մեռած սիոնիստներ են Կամ էլ որ, ասենք, բոլոր հոմոսեքսուալիստները պետք է  որ կալգոտկա հագնեն


Դե նախապես նշել էի, որ վստահ չեմ, թե հարցդ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել: :LOL:  Հիմա պարզ է, մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Որևէ կարծրատիպի ստրուկ չի տարբերվում այլ կարծրատիպի ստրուկից անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կարծրատիպը հասարակության կողմից որքանով է ընդունելի


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Բայց երբ մի փոքր խումբ շեղվում է մեծ խմբի կարծրատիպից, դառնում է "չհասկացված ու լքված": Իսկ կարծրատիպերից հնարավոր չէ ազատվել, որովհետև կարծրատիպ չունենալու ձգտումը ևս կարծրատիպ է  :Tongue:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Համաձայն եմ  Բայց երբ մի փոքր խումբ շեղվում է մեծ խմբի կարծրատիպից, դառնում է "չհասկացված ու լքված": Իսկ կարծրատիպերից հնարավոր չէ ազատվել, որովհետև կարծրատիպ չունենալու ձգտումը ևս կարծրատիպ է


Ինչ է նշանակում կարծրատիպ չունենալու ձգտում? Ավելի ճիշտ` կարծրատիպ չունենալ: Երբ մարդու մասին չես դատում նրա Եհովայի վկա լինելով ու չես վիրավորում նրան խմբակային "ստրուկ" հորջորջումով? :Smile:  Ուրեմն այո, ես այդ կարծրատիպի ստրուկն եմ :Smile:  Ու հպարտ եմ դրանով :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համաձայն եմ  Բայց երբ մի փոքր խումբ շեղվում է մեծ խմբի կարծրատիպից, դառնում է "չհասկացված ու լքված": Իսկ կարծրատիպերից հնարավոր չէ ազատվել, որովհետև կարծրատիպ չունենալու ձգտումը ևս կարծրատիպ է


Քամիլա ջան, քո էս ասածները երևի ճիշտ են բոլոր դեպքերում, բացի այս :Wink:  /եհովայի վկաներ/

իրենք ոչ չհասկացված են, ոչ էլ լքված. ուղղակի իրենց երևակայում են որպես ճշմարտության համար պայքարողներ, մարտիրոսի պսակ են ուզում :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ ուրիշ ինչով պետք է դատել մարդու մասին՞  /ոչ թե մարդուն, ոչ ոք նրան չի դատում, այլ մարդու մասին՞ /  
Մարդը հենց իր՝ որևէ խմբի, որևէ գաղափարի, որևէ կենսաձև պատկանելությամբ է տարբերվում մյուսներից:
Մարդու գիտակցությունը, նրա մտքերը, նրա գաղափարները, նրա մտածելակերպը որոշում են մարդու ով լինելը:
Եթե որևէ մարդ նախընտրում է իր կյանքը նվիրել մի կազմակերպության, թողնել իր ընտանիքը, կամ իր երկրի առջև իր պարտքը չկատարել տարբեր կասկածելի գաղափարների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելու հետևանքով, դա իր որոշումն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քննարկել, կամ էլ քննադատել նրա այդ որոշումը:

Ձեր ասելով ինքնասպան տեռորիստներին էլ ու Ալքաեդայի անդամներին էլ իրավունք չունենք քննադատելու, գուցե նրանց մեջ մի մեծծծ մտավորականննն կաաա   Մի անհատականություն...  :LOL:  
Գուցե մի օր մեզ մոտ էլ կբացվի տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն, եւ մենք, չցանկանալով կլիշեներ կպցնել և քննադատել, կասենք՝ այո, նրանք էլ են մարդ, պետք չէ դատել նրանց մասին որևէ գաղափարի պատկանելու համար

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իսկ ուրիշ ինչով պետք է դատել մարդու մասին՞  /ոչ թե մարդուն, ոչ ոք նրան չի դատում, այլ մարդու մասին՞ /  
> Մարդը հենց իր՝ որևէ խմբի, որևէ գաղափարի, որևէ կենսաձև պատկանելությամբ է տարբերվում մյուսներից:
> Մարդու գիտակցությունը, նրա մտքերը, նրա գաղափարները, նրա մտածելակերպը որոշում են մարդու ով լինելը:
> Եթե որևէ մարդ նախընտրում է իր կյանքը նվիրել մի կազմակերպության, թողնել իր ընտանիքը, կամ իր երկրի առջև իր պարտքը չկատարել տարբեր կասկածելի գաղափարների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելու հետևանքով, դա իր որոշումն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քննարկել, կամ էլ քննադատել նրա այդ որոշումը:
> 
> Ձեր ասելով ինքնասպան տեռորիստներին էլ ու Ալքաեդայի անդամներին էլ իրավունք չունենք քննադատելու, գուցե նրանց մեջ մի մեծծծ մտավորականննն կաաա   Մի անհատականություն...  
> Գուցե մի օր մեզ մոտ էլ կբացվի տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն, եւ մենք, չցանկանալով կլիշեներ կպցնել և քննադատել, կասենք՝ այո, նրանք էլ են մարդ, պետք չէ դատել նրանց մասին որևէ գաղափարի պատկանելու համար


Բացառիկ դեմագոգիկ անհաղթահարելի ունակություններ :Smile:  Այլևս որևէ տեսական հնարավորություն չեմ տեսնում բանավեճ շարունակելու :Smile:  Եթե ցանկություն կունենաս որևէ Եհովայի վկայի հետ ծանոթանալ, ուղղակի ասա: Իմացական նպատակով, իհարկե :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ձեր ասելով ինքնասպան տեռորիստներին էլ ու Ալքաեդայի անդամներին էլ իրավունք չունենք քննադատելու, գուցե նրանց մեջ մի մեծծծ մտավորականննն կաաա   Մի անհատականություն...  
> Գուցե մի օր մեզ մոտ էլ կբացվի տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն, եւ մենք, չցանկանալով կլիշեներ կպցնել և քննադատել, կասենք՝ այո, նրանք էլ են մարդ, պետք չէ դատել նրանց մասին որևէ գաղափարի պատկանելու համար


Քամիլա ջան, ես չեմ ասել չէ նման բան? :Think:  Ես հենց առաջին քննադատողներից եմ այդ հավատացյալ կոչվող տարրի, որ քանդում է մեր երկիրը. նույնիսկ ահագին թեմա կա ակումբում աղանդավորների մասին: 
էլի եմ ասում, Քամիլա ջան, իրենց մեծ մասը ոչ թե գաղափարի կրող է, այլ սպասվող օգնության, որ գալիս է ԱՄՆ-ից :Wink: 
*
Մոդերատորական: Գրառման` վիրավորանք պարունակող հատվածը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Dorian

> էլի եմ ասում, Քամիլա ջան, իրենց մեծ մասը ոչ թե գաղափարի կրող է, այլ սպասվող օգնության, որ գալիս է ԱՄՆ-ից
> *
> Մոդերատորական: Գրառման` վիրավորանք պարունակող հատվածը ջնջվել է:*


Աստղ ջան, դու ոնց որ ավելի տեղեկացված ես: Չես կարա ասես, թե Եհովայի վկաների աշխատավարձը ոնց ա որոշվում: Ամեն կպցրած կլենտից տոկոս ունեն, թե՞ չոր ամսավարձի վրա են:

----------


## Second Chance

> էլի եմ ասում, Քամիլա ջան, իրենց մեծ մասը ոչ թե գաղափարի կրող է, այլ սպասվող օգնության, որ գալիս է ԱՄՆ-ից
> [B]


Իսկ դու անձամբ ունե՞ս նման ապացույցներ կարող ե՞ս կոնկրետ ներկայացնել

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, դու ոնց որ ավելի տեղեկացված ես: Չես կարա ասես, թե Եհովայի վկաների աշխատավարձը ոնց ա որոշվում: Ամեն կպցրած կլենտից տոկոս ունեն, թե՞ չոր ամսավարձի վրա են:


Աշխատավարձի որոշման կարգը ու այլ հարցեր կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել. միայն այն, որ կետ կա /երևի Աստվածաշնչում/, որ եկեղեցու սպասավորները *կարող են* եկեղեցուն տրամադրել տասանորդ. այսինքն՝ իրենց եկամուտներից եկեղեցուն նվիրաբերեն 10 տոկոսը, բայց սա *համապարտադիր բնույթ չի կրում* :Wink: 
Իսկ եհովայի վկաների, մյուս աղանդավորների առաջնորդները օգտագործում են այս դրույթը այլ կերպ. որ եթե այդ խմբի անդամները չմուծեն տասանորդը, ապա Աստված կպատժի նրանց...
դե եկեք հաշվենք, եթե կուզեք, նրանց եկամուտները, եթե յուրաքանչյուր անդամից գանձեն իրենց աշխատավարձի 10 տոկոսը. 1000 հետևորդ ունենալը արդեն խոշոր գումարներ է խոստանում. Ամերիկայում նույնիսկ ասացվածք կա, թե *եթե ուզում ես հարստանալ, հիմնիր սեփական եկեղեցիդ* /այս ասացվածքը Տեր Շմավոնն է ասել, տասանորդի մասին էլ ինքն է ասել. ես գիտեի, որ գումարներ տալիս են, բայց որ էդ դրույթի վախի տակ, չգիտեի/




> Իսկ դու անձամբ ունե՞ս նման ապացույցներ կարող ե՞ս կոնկրետ ներկայացնել


Ապացույցներ, որ այդ ամենը փողի համար է? :Think: 
Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ասեմ հետևյալը. չեմ հասնի եհովայի վկաներին, այլ կխոսեմ ավետարանչականների մասին, որոնք մի ժամանակ Առաքելական եկեղեցին կոչում էին Մայր եկեղեցի, իսկ այժմ այնքան են թևեր առել, որ կոչում են քույր եկեղեցի :Shok: 
Ուրեմն ես անձամբ ծանոթ եմ ավետարանչականներից շատերի հետ /մի քանիսը իմ բարեկամներն են/: Իրենք իրենց կոչում են հոգևորականներ, իրար դիմելիս քույր ու եղբայր են ասում. բայց իրենց համայնքից դուրս իրավունք չունեն ամուսնանալ

ուրեմն մայրիկիս հիմնարկում կա ավետարանչական, իսկ մյուս համայնքի գրասենյակում կար եհովայի վկա; Երբ այս կանայք իրար էին հանդիպում,  նման էր հրաբխի ժայթքման: Սկզբում չէի հասկանում, թե էս ինչ են վիճում, բայց հենց սկզբից ես վատ էի տրամադրված եհովաների դեմ, ուստի մյուսի կողմից էի: Մայրիկս էլ երևի չէր պատկերացնում ու ինձ ասում էր, որ իր գրասենյակի աշխատողը հոգևոր է: Ես էլ մտածում էի, թե էն հավատացյալներից է, որ ամեն պատարագի ներկա են լինում, ամեն ինչով միշտ եկեղեցու հետ են. դու մի ասա, էն էլ պակաս աղանդավորը չի, *իրենք էլ իրենց եկեղեցին ունեն ու չեն մտնում մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին*: Այդ օրվանից ես մայրիկիցս ուղղակի պահանջել եմ, որ իրենց չհամարի հոգևոր, իրենք ոչնչով պակաս չեն եհովաներից ու մյուսներից

Ավետարանչականը չունևոր կին էր, միշտ սպասում էր Ամերիկայից եկող օգնություններին, հագուստներին, իսկ հիմա իր տղան դարձել է սարկավագ /Ավետարանչական եկեղեցում/ ու էլ հետները խոսել չի լինում. լավ գումարներ են վաստակում

----------

Dorian (11.01.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018), Ուրվական (09.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ապացույցներ, որ այդ ամենը փողի համար է?
> Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ասեմ հետևյալը. չեմ հասնի եհովայի վկաներին, այլ կխոսեմ ավետարանչականների մասին, որոնք մի ժամանակ Առաքելական եկեղեցին կոչում էին Մայր եկեղեցի, իսկ այժմ այնքան են թևեր առել, որ կոչում են քույր եկեղեցի
> Ուրեմն ես անձամբ ծանոթ եմ ավետարանչականներից շատերի հետ /մի քանիսը իմ բարեկամներն են/: Իրենք իրենց կոչում են հոգևորականներ, իրար դիմելիս քույր ու եղբայր են ասում. բայց իրենց համայնքից դուրս իրավունք չունեն ամուսնանալ


Astgh մի անհիմն հայտարարությունը չկարողանալով հիմնավորել անցար մեկ ուրիշին՞
Ինչու՞ չես հասնի եհովայի վկաներին, թեման հենց նրանց մասին է հետևաբար այլ բան ես քննարկել, որը այս դեպքում թեմայից դուրս է 
բայց քանի որ գրել ես ցանկանում եմ անրադառնալ դրան



> ուրեմն մայրիկիս հիմնարկում կա ավետարանչական, իսկ մյուս համայնքի գրասենյակում կար եհովայի վկա; Երբ այս կանայք իրար էին հանդիպում,  նման էր հրաբխի ժայթքման: Սկզբում չէի հասկանում, թե էս ինչ են վիճում, բայց հենց սկզբից ես վատ էի տրամադրված եհովաների դեմ, ուստի մյուսի կողմից էի: Մայրիկս էլ երևի չէր պատկերացնում ու ինձ ասում էր, որ իր գրասենյակի աշխատողը հոգևոր է: Ես էլ մտածում էի, թե էն հավատացյալներից է, որ ամեն պատարագի ներկա են լինում, ամեն ինչով միշտ եկեղեցու հետ են. դու մի ասա, էն էլ պակաս աղանդավորը չի, *իրենք էլ իրենց եկեղեցին ունեն ու չեն մտնում մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին*: Այդ օրվանից ես մայրիկիցս ուղղակի պահանջել եմ, որ իրենց չհամարի հոգևոր, իրենք ոչնչով պակաս չեն եհովաներից ու մյուսներից
> 
> Ավետարանչականը չունևոր կին էր, միշտ սպասում էր Ամերիկայից եկող օգնություններին, հագուստներին, իսկ հիմա իր տղան դարձել է սարկավագ /Ավետարանչական եկեղեցում/ ու  էլ հետները խոսել չի լինում. լավ գումարներ են վաստակում


Փաստորեն եթե մարդը հենց առաքելական եկեղեցուն չի պատկանում, այլ մեկ այլ  ուղղադավան եկեղեցու,  ուրեմն չի կարո՞ղ հոգևոր մարդ կոչվել, թե միայն առաքելական եկեղեցում են իրական հոգևոր մարդիկ , դա ով է որոշում Աստված թե դու՞
Դու նաև սխալվում ես որ ավետարանականները  առաքելական եկեղեցի չեն մտնում դա կատարյալ սուտ է...
Ես նույն կերպ կարող եմ մեղադրեմ առաքելական սպասավորներին, օրինակ բերելով որ նրանցից ոմանք ծխում են խմում են ու շատ անվայել բաներ են իրենց թույլ տալիս թաղման արարողությունների ժամանակ, բայց իրավունք չեմ վերապահում, որովհետև եթե մեկն այդպես է անում չի նշանակում, որ բոլորն են այդպիսին :
Մեկ էլ մի բան եթե դու նորմալ ես համարում առաքելական սպասովորներին որոնք ապրում են եկեղեցու հաշվին, ապա պետք է նորմալ վերաբերվես եթե այդ նույն կարգը լինի նաև այլ եկեղեցում: Եվ բացի այդ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում երբ հավատացյալ մարդիկ օգնում են իրար, հոգում միմյանց կարիքները - դա հենց Աստծո պատվերն է

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh մի անհիմն հայտարարությունը չկարողանալով հիմնավորել անցար մեկ ուրիշին՞
> Ինչու՞ չես հասնի եհովայի վկաներին, թեման հենց նրանց մասին է հետևաբար այլ բան ես քննարկել, որը այս դեպքում թեմայից դուրս է 
> բայց քանի որ գրել ես ցանկանում եմ անրադառնալ դրան


դու ես որոշում, որ անհիմն ա?
եհովաներին չհասա, որովհետև իրենց դեպքում դեռ պարզ է, որ սխալ են մեկնաբանում Աստծուն, իսկ այ ավետարանչականները, որ նույնն են մեր եկեղեցու հետ, բայց իրենց անջատ են պահում, դա արդեն անընդունելի ա: Եթե սովետի շրջանում, իրենց ասելով, վառ են պահել հավատը, ապա այսօր նրանց գոյության փաստը չեմ ընդունում:

Իմ գրածը թեմայից դուրս չի, որովհետև եթե թեմայի անունը եհովայի վկաներ է, դա չի նշանակում ,որ չի կարելի գրել նաև այլ աղանդավորների մասին. իրենց մասին կարող ա առանձին թեմա էլ բացենք?




> Փաստորեն եթե մարդը հենց առաքելական եկեղեցուն չի պատկանում, այլ մեկ այլ  ուղղադավան եկեղեցու,  ուրեմն չի կարո՞ղ հոգևոր մարդ կոչվել, թե միայն առաքելական եկեղեցում են իրական հոգևոր մարդիկ , դա ով է որոշում Աստված թե դու՞
> Դու նաև սխալվում ես որ ավետարանականները  առաքելական եկեղեցի չեն մտնում դա կատարյալ սուտ է...
> Ես նույն կերպ կարող եմ մեղադրեմ առաքելական սպասավորներին, օրինակ բերելով որ նրանցից ոմանք ծխում են խմում են ու շատ անվայել բաներ են իրենց թույլ տալիս թաղման արարողությունների ժամանակ, բայց իրավունք չեմ վերապահում, որովհետև եթե մեկն այդպես է անում չի նշանակում, որ բոլորն են այդպիսին :
> Մեկ էլ մի բան եթե դու նորմալ ես համարում առաքելական սպասովորներին որոնք ապրում են եկեղեցու հաշվին, ապա պետք է նորմալ վերաբերվես եթե այդ նույն կարգը լինի նաև այլ եկեղեցում: Եվ բացի այդ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում երբ հավատացյալ մարդիկ օգնում են իրար, հոգում միմյանց կարիքները - դա հենց Աստծո պատվերն է


Եթե առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չի, ուրեմն աղանդավոր է: Ու բնավ կարևոր չի, թե մյուս եկեղեցին ուղղադավան է, այլադավան է: Էդքան զարգացանք հա? Խղճի ազատություն: Մեր երկրի նման երկրում դա ծիծաղելի է: Բոլոր պարերը պարեցինք, մնաց սարի սմբուլը

Իսկ իմ բոլոր գրածները հիմնավորված են ու ճիշտ. եթե ինքդ չգիտես, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե սխալ է

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009), Nareco (09.01.2009), Terminator (09.01.2009)

----------


## Monk

> *Եթե առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չի, ուրեմն աղանդավոր է:* Ու բնավ կարևոր չի, թե մյուս եկեղեցին ուղղադավան է, այլադավան է: Էդքան զարգացանք հա? Խղճի ազատություն: Մեր երկրի նման երկրում դա ծիծաղելի է: Բոլոր պարերը պարեցինք, մնաց սարի սմբուլը


Նույնիսկ ես, որ ոչ միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ, այլ նաև հոգևոր սպասավոր, համաձայն չեմ այս մտքի հետ: Ամեն ինչ իր անունով պիտի կոչել: Ոնց կարող ենք աղանդավոր համարել աղանդի չհետևող մարդուն?

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Second Chance (09.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նույնիսկ ես, որ ոչ միայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ, այլ նաև հոգևոր սպասավոր, համաձայն չեմ այս մտքի հետ: Ամեն ինչ իր անունով պիտի կոչել: Ոնց կարող ենք աղանդավոր համարել աղանդի չհետևող մարդուն?


ես աթեիստների կամ կրոնական հայացքներ չունեցող մարդկանց հետ չեմ, այլ մյուս եկեղեցիների հետևորդների

----------


## Monk

> ես աթեիստների կամ կրոնական հայացքներ չունեցող մարդկանց հետ չեմ, այլ մյուս եկեղեցիների հետևորդների


Իսկ որն է չափանիշը?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Խղճի ազատությունը մարդու կենսական դաշտի մասն է կազմում ,որի նկատմամբ բոլոր ժամականերում հասարակության կողմից եղել է հստակ վերաբերմումք:
Հասարակության մեջ բարոյական և օրենսդիր դաշտի միջոցով է կարգավորվում անհատի խղճի ազատությունը:
Եհովայի վկաների դեպքում նույնպես ոչինչ չի փոխվում «բարոյական և օրենսդիր» դաշտը և նյութական լուրջ շահագռգռվածությունը մարդկանց տանում է դեպի տարբեր կրոնական ուղղություններ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ որն է չափանիշը?


աղանդավոր համարելու?
եթե նկատած կլինես, ես չեմ փայլում իմ կրոնական ջերմեռանդությամբ. իմ համար կարևորը իմ պետությունն է ու նրա շահերը, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ պետք է ծառայեն այդ կատեգորիաներին

Հիմա, իմ պետության շահերից չի բխում, երբ երկրիս տարածքում առաջանում են սնկերի նման բազմաթիվ կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, ազգիս մեջ խմորումներ են առաջացնում, հակառակվում են պետական օրենքներին

Հստակ սահմանում չեմ կարող տալ, քանի որ ընդունված սահմանումը աթեիստներին էլ է համարում աղանդավոր, ինչը սխալ է :Ok: 

լավ միտք տվեցիր, հենց ինքդ էլ կամ մյուսներդ գոնե կարող եք սահմանել, թե ով է աղանդավորը?

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բավականին տհաճ է, երբ զանգում են տուն /Եհովայի վկաները չեն, ուրիշ ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն էր/ ու սկսում են համոզել, որ Եկեղեցին աղավաղել է Հիսուսի ուսմունքը, պետք է այն վերականգնել, իսկ դու գիտես Հիսուսն ինչ է ասել, իսկ այս եկեղեցին ինչպես է դա մեկնաբանել.... ու սկսվում է մի շարան...  :Bad: 

Ուրիշ ոչինչ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում. ինչպես ուզում են փող ապրեն իրենք իրենց գաղափարների մեջ տապակվեն, բայց չի կարելի թույլ տալ ր նորանոր մարդկանց ուղեղներ լվանան ու իրենց շարքերը ներգրավեն: Ես չեմ կարծում դա արդարացի է: Եթե մարդը ազդեցության տակ է ընկնում, սեփական մտածելակերպ չունի, սեփական խելք չունի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իր կյանքը պետք է նվիրաբերի ինչ-որ մի սեկտայի…

----------


## Norton

> աղանդավոր համարելու?
> եթե նկատած կլինես, ես չեմ փայլում իմ կրոնական ջերմեռանդությամբ. իմ համար կարևորը իմ պետությունն է ու նրա շահերը, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ պետք է ծառայեն այդ կատեգորիաներին
> 
> Հիմա, իմ պետության շահերից չի բխում, երբ երկրիս տարածքում առաջանում են սնկերի նման բազմաթիվ կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, ազգիս մեջ խմորումներ են առաջացնում, հակառակվում են պետական օրենքներին
> 
> Հստակ սահմանում չեմ կարող տալ, քանի որ ընդունված սահմանումը աթեիստներին էլ է համարում աղանդավոր, ինչը սխալ է
> 
> լավ միտք տվեցիր, հենց ինքդ էլ կամ մյուսներդ գոնե կարող եք սահմանել, թե ով է աղանդավորը?


Ապրես Աստղ ջան , պետական շահը միշտ գերակայա, բայց միգուցե նույսնիսկ աղանդները կարող են ծառայել պետական շահին:
Իսկ պետական նույնիկս ամենխիստ օրենքների դեպքում անգամ աղանդների դեմ առնելն անհնարա, պետքա ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ մեթոդներ փնտրել:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ....միգուցե նույսնիսկ աղանդները կարող են ծառայել պետական շահին...


այ հենց թեկուզ սա պետք է հաշվի առնեն  մեր իշխանությունները և գործի անցնեն, թե չէ ԱԱԾ-ն ոնց-որ լավ չի աշխատում

----------


## Second Chance

> դու ես որոշում, որ անհիմն ա?
> եհովաներին չհասա, որովհետև իրենց դեպքում դեռ պարզ է, որ սխալ են մեկնաբանում Աստծուն, իսկ այ ավետարանչականները, որ նույնն են մեր եկեղեցու հետ, բայց իրենց անջատ են պահում, դա արդեն անընդունելի ա: Եթե սովետի շրջանում, իրենց ասելով, վառ են պահել հավատը, ապա այսօր նրանց գոյության փաստը չեմ ընդունում:
> 
> Իմ գրածը թեմայից դուրս չի, որովհետև եթե թեմայի անունը եհովայի վկաներ է, դա չի նշանակում ,որ չի կարելի գրել նաև այլ աղանդավորների մասին. իրենց մասին կարող ա առանձին թեմա էլ բացենք?
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չի, ուրեմն աղանդավոր է: Ու բնավ կարևոր չի, թե մյուս եկեղեցին ուղղադավան է, այլադավան է: Էդքան զարգացանք հա? Խղճի ազատություն: Մեր երկրի նման երկրում դա ծիծաղելի է: Բոլոր պարերը պարեցինք, մնաց սարի սմբուլը
> 
> Իսկ իմ բոլոր գրածները հիմնավորված են ու ճիշտ. եթե ինքդ չգիտես, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե սխալ է


Գիտես ճիշտը անպագոռգոռ հայտարարություններով ու ոգևորվածությունով չի ապացուցվում այլ կոնկրետ փաստերով , ես նման փաստեր չտեսա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գիտես ճիշտը անպագոռգոռ հայտարարություններով ու ոգևորվածությունով չի ապացուցվում այլ կոնկրետ փաստերով , ես նման փաստեր չտեսա


Կոնկրետ ապացույցը որն ա?
Գնամ էդ մարդկանց տեսախցիկով նկարեմ, իրենք ներկայացնեն իրենց կրոնական համայնքը, որ դու հավատաս? էէէէ, ամբողջ ֆորումին էլ մի հավատա, ստեղ մարդկանց կարծիքներն են գրվում, ինչ իմանաս? Կարող ա կոնկրետ փաստ չի?

ու դու էլ մի խախտի էթիկայի կանոնները, եթե նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ թույլ էի տվել վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, դա քո գրառման պատասխանն էր: Դու ու ընդհանրապես ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի  ու չի կարող ինձ վիրավորել. անպատասխան չի մնա

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կբացատրեք ինչ են քարոզում վկաները: think

----------


## Terminator

> Աստղ ջան, դու ոնց որ ավելի տեղեկացված ես: Չես կարա ասես, թե Եհովայի վկաների աշխատավարձը ոնց ա որոշվում: Ամեն կպցրած կլենտից տոկոս ունեն, թե՞ չոր ամսավարձի վրա են:


«Վկաների» աշխատավարձի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք յուրաքանչյուր «փրկած» մարդու համար ստանում են 100-ական դոլլար, բայց դա մի քանի տարի առաջ, հիմա չգիտեմ ինչքան է :Smile:

----------


## Mankik

> Հետո, քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք կոչվում: Եհովայի վկաների հաջողությունն էլ հենց այնտեղից է գալիս, որ մերոնք չգիտեն, թե ինչ է քրիստոնեությունը: Եթե մենք ամուր քրիստոնյաներ լինենք, ոչ ոք մեզ չի կարողանա հավատափոխ անել: Ավելին՝ դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ Եհովայի վկան քրիստոնյայի հետ շփվելով ինքն է դարձել քրիստոնյա:


Որպեսզի ամուր քրիստոնյա լինենք, ամեն հայ ծնողի պարտականությունն է դաստիարակել իր երեխային քրիստոնեական ոգով: Ո՞րտեղից երեխան իմանա մեր կրոնի մասին, եթե դրա մասին նրան ոչ ոք չի ասում, նաեւ դպրոցներում չի դասավանդվում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Որպեսզի ամուր քրիստոնյա լինենք, ամեն հայ ծնողի պարտականությունն է դաստիրակել իր երեխային քրիստոնեական ոգով: Ո՞րտեղից երեխան իմանա մեր կրոնի մասին, եթե դրա մասին նրան ոչ ոք չի ասում, նաեւ դպրոցներում չի դասավանդվում:


Մասամբ համաձայն եմ… Եհովայի վկաները լրացնում են այն վակուումը, որ գոյություն ունի մարդկանց հոգեւոր կյանքում, դատարկություն է, իսկ ցանկացած դատարկություն տենդենց ունի լցվելու, պատահում է, որ սխալ բանով է լցվում, նրանով, ինչ պատահում է  :Wink: 

Մյուս կողմից, կարծում եմ, շատ անհատական հարց է, մարդը կդառնա որևէ կրոնական ուղղության մոլեռանդ դավանող, թե ոչ:  Կախված է մարդու հոգեկան պատկերից, որոշ իրավիճակների ազդեցությունից....
Այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ եհովայական դարձնել ինքնավստահ, ինքնաբավ ու երջանիկ մարդուն, սեփական առանցքը ունեցող մարդուն, չէ որ եհովայականությունը նոր գաղափար է, եւ այն ներդնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է մարդու մեջից հանել իր նախկին հավատքը, իր սեփական կարծիքը կրոնական հարցերի շուրջ:  Հիմնականում եհովայական են դառնում ազդեցության տակ շուտ ընկնող, դյուրահավատ, մոլորված, որոշ դժբախտ պատահարների ազդեցության տակ գտնվող մարդիկ

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Second Chance

> Կոնկրետ ապացույցը որն ա?
> Գնամ էդ մարդկանց տեսախցիկով նկարեմ, իրենք ներկայացնեն իրենց կրոնական համայնքը, որ դու հավատաս? էէէէ, ամբողջ ֆորումին էլ մի հավատա, ստեղ մարդկանց կարծիքներն են գրվում, ինչ իմանաս? Կարող ա կոնկրետ փաստ չի?
> 
> ու դու էլ մի խախտի էթիկայի կանոնները, եթե նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ թույլ էի տվել վիրավորական արտահայտություններ, դա քո գրառման պատասխանն էր: Դու ու ընդհանրապես ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի  ու չի կարող ինձ վիրավորել. անպատասխան չի մնա


Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել թե ինչով եմ խախտել էթիկայի կանոնները
երբ հարցրեցի կարող ես կոնկրետ օրինակով նշել եհովայի վկաների փող ստանալու մասին- դու այդ հարցն անցար ասելով որ նրանց չես հասնի կխոսես  ավետարանականների մասին - դա արդեն նշանակում է եհովականների մասին ասածդ չհիմնավորեցիր  :Smile: 
 հիմա ես ինքս նշեմ որ ունեմ շատ մոտ բարեկամ  եհովայի  վկա- որքան էլ ցավալի է ինձ համար նրա այդ հավատքի հետևորդ լինելը,  գիտեմ որ նա փող չի ստանում, ու էլի շատերից եմ ճշտել , նրանք անկեղծ հավատում են որ ծառայում են Աստծուն ու որ  իրենց հավատքն է ճիշտը , բայց փողի մասին այնուամենայնիվ խոսք չկա ու ավելի քիչ եմ հակված այն մտքին որ խաբում են …

2րդ. ավետարանակների մասին խոսեցիր  շատ սխալ բաներ, անգամ նշեցիր որ նրանք առաքելական եկեղեցի չեն մտնում որը *բացարձակ սուտ էր* դա անձամբ ես կարող եմ փաստել :Smile: 
Այնպես որ չեմ հասկանում թե դու իմ, որ վիրավորական գրառման էիր իբր համպատասխան պատասխանել

----------


## Terminator

> հիմա ես ինքս նշեմ որ ունեմ շատ մոտ բարեկամ եհովայի վկա- որքան էլ ցավալի է ինձ համար նրա այդ հավատքի հետևորդ լինելը, գիտեմ որ նա փող չի ստանում, ու էլի շատերից եմ ճշտել , նրանք անկեղծ հավատում են որ ծառայում են Աստծուն ու որ իրենց հավատքն է ճիշտը , բայց փողի մասին այնուամենայնիվ խոսք չկա ու ավելի քիչ եմ հակված այն մտքին որ խաբում են …


Չես լսել, որովհետև «վկաները» իրավունք չունեն խոսելու իրենց «ներքին խոհանոցի» մասին, դա համարվում է «դավաճանություն» իրենց խմբին…  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> «Վկաների» աշխատավարձի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք յուրաքանչյուր «փրկած» մարդու համար ստանում են 100-ական դոլլար, բայց դա մի քանի տարի առաջ, հիմա չգիտեմ ինչքան է





> Չես լսել, որովհետև «վկաները» իրավունք չունեն խոսելու իրենց «ներքին խոհանոցի» մասին, դա համարվում է «դավաճանություն» իրենց խմբին…


Առաջին անգամ համաձայն եմ Տերմինատորի հետ :Shok: 



> Իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել թե ինչով եմ խախտել էթիկայի կանոնները
> երբ հարցրեցի կարող ես կոնկրետ օրինակով նշել եհովայի վկաների փող ստանալու մասին- դու այդ հարցն անցար ասելով որ նրանց չես հասնի կխոսես  ավետարանականների մասին - դա արդեն նշանակում է եհովականների մասին ասածդ չհիմնավորեցիր 
>  հիմա ես ինքս նշեմ որ ունեմ շատ մոտ բարեկամ  եհովայի  վկա- որքան էլ ցավալի է ինձ համար նրա այդ հավատքի հետևորդ լինելը,  գիտեմ որ նա փող չի ստանում, ու էլի շատերից եմ ճշտել , նրանք անկեղծ հավատում են որ ծառայում են Աստծուն ու որ  իրենց հավատքն է ճիշտը , բայց փողի մասին այնուամենայնիվ խոսք չկա ու ավելի քիչ եմ հակված այն մտքին որ խաբում են …
> 
> 2րդ. ավետարանակների մասին խոսեցիր  շատ սխալ բաներ, անգամ նշեցիր որ նրանք առաքելական եկեղեցի չեն մտնում որը *բացարձակ սուտ էր* դա անձամբ ես կարող եմ փաստել
> Այնպես որ չեմ հասկանում թե դու իմ, որ վիրավորական գրառման էիր իբր համպատասխան պատասխանել


Էթիկայի կանոնները խախտեցիր նրանով, որ վիրավորեցիր. քո հայտարարելը, որ բացարձակ սուտ է, դա արդեն վիրավորանք է, երբ ես նույնիսկ ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում :Shok:  ինձ էլ իմ ծանոթ ավետարանչականն է ասել, որ իրենք չեն մտնում առաքելական եկեղեցի: Որն է սուտը? ուրեմն ինքն է սուտ խոսում, բայց իր սուտ խոսելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում

Ինչպես Տերմինատորը նշեց, չգիտես, որովհետև քեզ չեն ասում. ես չգիտեմ, թե արդյոք հայերը փող մուծում են /տասանորդ/, որովհետև ինձ չեն ասել

----------


## century

«Յեհովայի վկա» դա մի կազմակերպություն է որ դեմ է Սուրբ Երրորդությանը և դեմ է նրանում որ Տեր Հիսուս խաչի վրա է մահացել, նաև նրանք ընդունում են այն գաղափարը որ դրախտը լինելու է երկրի վրա ու մարդիկ հավիտյան կապրեն այստեղ այս մոլորակում: 
Իմ կարծիքով և Աստվածաշնչի փասմամբ նրանք համարվում են կեղծ և սուտ կազմակերպություն որոնք փորձում են հնարավորին չափ շատ մարդիկ տանեն դեպի դժոխք իրենց ոչ ճշմարիտ գաղափարախոսությամբ և ամենակարևորը նրանք փորձում են ձրի փրկություն ստանալ Աստծուց առանց նրա որդու՝ Տեր Հիսուսի միջամտությամբ որը ամենամեծ կեղծիքն է:
Վերջացնելով խոսքս ես ոչ թե մեղադրում այլ խղճում և կոչ եմ անում վկաներին որ դարձի գան և ճանաչեն՝ Ճշմարտությունը, Ճանապարհը և Կյանքը որն է՝ Հիսուս Քրիստոս:  :Hands Up: 

Կոչ եմ անում բոլոր վկաներին այցելել այս սայթը՝               www.gotquestions.org/Armenian/

----------


## Apsara

Բռռռ 2 ժամա թեման կարդում եմ ինչևէ ծայրից ծայր կարդացի.

Ես ինքս բոլոր աղանդներից ամենանտանելին համարում եմ հենց եհովականներին, նրանա իսկապես զոմբի են հիշեցնում և անտրամաբանակն են վերլուծում Աստվածաշունչը: Ամենավատը այն է, որ այնքան են հարստացել, որ սկսել են իրենք Աստվածաշնչեր տպագրել ու ինչ ոնց ուզում են փոխում են, դրա համար էլ շատ հեշտ մի բան ասում են բացում են ցույց են տալիս, ու մարդ էշանումա, ոնց ինքը կարդացելա ու դրան չի հանդիպել կամ թռելա վրայով, 

Մեկ էլ ինձ համար ամենանհասկանալին իրենց գաղափարախոսության մեջ այն է, որ նրանք չեն հավատում ոչ միայն սուրբ հոգու գոյությանը այլ ընդհանրապես մարդու մեջ հոգու գույությանը, տարօրինակ է իսկ իրենց համար ինչ է Աստված նույնպես ինչ որ նյութ է երկնքում նստած՞՞ :Shok: 
Ոբշմ անտրամաբանություններ շատ կան, սխալ վերլուծությունների արդյունքում առաջացած անկապություններ նույնպես:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ինչպես ամեն մի լուրջ գաղափարախոսություն որը հեռահար նպատակներ ունի լուրջ նախապատարաստվում է և դրվում է շրջանառության մեջ աստիճանաբար և հասարակությանը հրամեցվում է տարբեր ձևերով :
Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն իր հիմքում ուղղված է մեկ այլ գաղափարախոսության դեմ նպատակ ունենալով խարխլել իրեն ոչ հաճելի կամ իրեն թշնամի  համարվող  գաղաթարախոսություն, որը խանգարում է իրեն, հանգիստ գոյատևելու համար:
Կարդացողի համար առաջին հայացքից տողերըս մի քիչ տարորինակ են բայց ավաղ այլ ձևով գրելու հնարավորություն չկա:
Հիմա ըստ Էության, «Եհովայի վկաներ» շարժման հեղինակը բնականաբար հրեա է ,բնականաբար հրեան ունի մեկ դավանանք և այլ կերպ չի կարող լինել:Հիմա ինչ նպատակ ունի այս գաղափարախոսությունը  և ում դեմ է ուղղված, ըստ Էության:
Թվարկենք հաջորդականորեն
1.	Կաթոլոկ եկեղցու համար այն վտանգ չէ:
2.	Ուղղափառ երկեղեցու համար վտանգ չէ
3.	Իսլամի  համար վտանգ չէ
4.	Բուդդիզմի համար վտանգ չէ
Իսկ մեր համար ,մեր եկեղեցու և պետության համար այն վտանգավոր է թե ոչ:
Այո վտանգավոր է, այստեղ առանց շատ խորանալու որոշ երևույթների  մեջ ասենք որ ,հետ ջրհեղեղյան աստվածապաշտական աշխարհը  որպես մարդկության փրկության վայր ճանաչում է Արարատյան աշխարհը :Արարիչ պետք է փրկեր այն ինչ իր համար ամենա թանկն էր ,նրանք երկուսն էին Նոյը իր սերուն դով և Արարատյան աշխարհը:
Խնդրում եմ շատ ուշադիր, Արարիչը չնտրեց Իսրաել երկիրը,Տիբեթը, Նա կոնկրետ ընտրեց Հայոց աշխարհը,թե ինչու գիտի միայն Արարիչը իսկ մնացածները կարող են ենթադրել:
Աշխարհում բոլորը համաձայն են այս իրողության հետ, սակայն կա մեկը որը շուրջ 5500 տարի պայքարում է այս իրողության ոչնչացման համար, հնարավոր բոլոր միջոցներով:Աշխարհը ունի իրական մեկ կենտրոն դա Արարատյան աշխարհն է, այս Էության կողքին կա արհեստածին մի կենտրոն ևս որը ջանում է դառնալ Արարչության կենտրոն պայմանով ,որ Հայոց աշխարհը կվերանա:Այդ գաղափարախոսության կենտրոնը Երուսաղեմն է որտեղից և կառավարվում են  «Եհովայի վկաները» :Նրանք շատ լավ գիտեն մեր գենի գլխավոր թուլությունը՝ փողը և «վռազ» թագավոր դառնալու օձածին ձգտումը:5500 ամյա պայքարը նրանց հանգեցրեց մի եզրակացության, ոգեղեն պայքարը նրանք տանուլ են տվել, այդ պատճառով  պայքարը սլացիկ տեղափոխվեց նյութական աշխարհ:Փող, Փող, Մերսեդես, Ջիպ, «զահրումար»:Հազար սոված հայ «թագավորներ» կիրթ ու անկիրթ, խելոք ու հիմար, որ մտածում են «հեսա տես ինչ եմ անելու»: Իսկ պարոն կոշկակար Հակոբը ասում է «հարց չկա ,մենքել ենք գորձ անում ախպերս, մեր գորձի անունը «Եհովայի վկաներ» շինելնա ,ապե ումից ենք պակաս որ, էս էլ մեր ցեխնա»:
Այդ ապուշ փինաչին ոսկու հանք ունի ,500 000 պոտենցյալ անհաց , անհույս հայաստանցիներ, ամիսը 20 մանեթանոց պատրաստի «Եհովայի վկաներ»:Այսինքն ամենավճռական պահին հանկարծ արևմտյան աշխարհը կասի, որ հայաստանում կրոնական փոգրամասություն կազմող «Եհովայի վկաներ» խաղաղության կողմնակից են և նրանք իրենց ձայնն են բարձրացնում հանուն տարածաշրջանի խաղաղության:
Այս սխեման վաղոց իր փորձաշրջանը անցել է Բյուզանդիան քանդելու և խալիֆաթը սարքելու ժամանակ:
 Արթուն կացեք,թշնամին քնած չէ, նա պատրաստ է ձեզ վճարելու նույնիսկ չքնելու համար կամ քնելու համար, եթե այն տվյալ պահին իրեն օգնում է իսկ ձեզ խանգարում:   
Սա այս թեմայում իմ վերջին քննարկումն է:
Անուշ :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2009), Deutschland (11.01.2009), Dragon (04.08.2009), Հայկօ (11.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (11.01.2009), Քամի (11.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մեղապարտի* հետ որոշ հարցերում համաձայն չեմ (ինչպես միշտ  :Wink: ), բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ստորագրում եմ գրածի տակ: Եհովայի վկաները մեզ՝ հայերիս համար վտանգավոր են:

Ի դեպ՝ էստեղ դրանց «գլուխը» որտե՞ղ է կամ ո՞վ է: Հա՞յ է, թե այլազգի:

----------


## Second Chance

> Չես լսել, որովհետև «վկաները» իրավունք չունեն խոսելու իրենց «ներքին խոհանոցի» մասին, դա համարվում է «դավաճանություն» իրենց խմբին…


Այնուամենայնիվ սա էլ եմ համարում ենթադրություն, մի գուցե նրանք այսպես ասած որոշ նվերներ էլ ստանան, բայց դժվար թե այդ ամբողջ գործունեությունը ծավալեն  դրա համար: Որովհետև շահի համար այդտեղ մտնողը շատ հեշտությամբ դուրս կգա այնտեղից, երբ ավելի հարմար մի բան գտնվի, բայց փաստը ցույց է տալիս, որ նրանց շարքերը շատ հազվադեպ են լքում: Ու պատճառը ոչ թե փողն է այլ զոմբիացնող ուսմունքը  որին նրանք հետևում են, հավատացեք փողը քիչ բան է այդպես նվաստացումներ ու զրկանքներ կրելու համար, պետք է լինի ավելի նվիրական բան  որը մարդուն կստիպի գնալ նման նվաստացնող քայլերի....



> Էթիկայի կանոնները խախտեցիր նրանով, որ վիրավորեցիր. քո հայտարարելը, որ բացարձակ սուտ է, դա արդեն վիրավորանք է, երբ ես նույնիսկ ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում ինձ էլ իմ ծանոթ ավետարանչականն է ասել, որ իրենք չեն մտնում առաքելական եկեղեցի: Որն է սուտը? ուրեմն ինքն է սուտ խոսում, բայց իր սուտ խոսելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում


Նորից եմ ուզում նույնը ասել Աստղ, եթե մեկը քեզ մի բան է ասել /կամ արել/ դա չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել բոլորի համար/եթե դու անձամբ ծանոթ չես նրանց դրույթներին/  - ասել ավետարանակնները սենց են անում, եհովայի վկաները սենց են անում... նորից եմ ուզում բերել օրինակ. առքելական եկեղեցու սպասավորների մեջ կան բացարձակ ոչ հոգևոր պահվածքով ծառայողներ, բայց ես երբեք չեմ կարող ասել առաքելական սպասավորները այսպիսին են, որովհետև եթե մի քանիսն այդպես է անում չի նշանակում, որ դա թույլատրվում կամ խրախուսվում է...
Դու ինքդ ասացիր, որ ավետարանականները առաքելականին համարում են քույր եկեղեցի, այդ դեպքում չես կարծում, որքան անտրամաբանական պետք է լինի առաքելական եկեղեցի չմտնելը, համենայնդեպս քեզանից շատ ու շատ ավետարանականների եմ ճանաչում ու նրանցից ոչ մեկը  չի խուսափում եկեղեցի մտնելուց:

----------


## Deutschland

ես գտնում եմ որ այս հարցի շուրջ պետությունը պետք է շատ լուրջ ու վճռական քայլեր ձեռնարկի,օրինակ ով որ փորձի աղավաղել հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին պետք է դատապարտվի..

----------


## may

> Դու ինքդ ասացիր, որ ավետարանականները առաքելականին համարում են քույր եկեղեցի, այդ դեպքում չես կարծում, որքան անտրամաբանական պետք է լինի առաքելական եկեղեցի չմտնելը, համենայնդեպս քեզանից շատ ու շատ ավետարանականների եմ ճանաչում ու նրանցից ոչ մեկը  չի խուսափում եկեղեցի մտնելուց:


Հարգելի Ամինա, թույլ տուր միջամտել:
Գոյություն ունի հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցի, որ երկար տարիներ իր համայնքներն ունի Հայաստանում, իսկ սփյուռքում նույնիսկ որոշ հայանպաստ գործունեություն է ծավալում (ունեն դպրոցներ և այլն): Հենց այս ավետարանականներն են, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին քույր եկեղեցի են համարում, և հաճախ հնարավոր է նարանց եկեղեցում տեսնել:
Սակայն կա մեկ այլ կրոնական խումբ (հիսունական կամ հոգեգալստական կամ երկուսն էլ), որը վերջին տարիներին սկսել է ներկայանալ իբրև ավետարանական եկեղեցի: Դրա հետևորդներն են, որ եկեղեցի չեն մտնում, իսկ եթե ստիպված են լինում գնալ, ասում են` դե մշակութային կառույցա, գնում ենք նայենք:

P.S. Եթե հիմա փաստեր ուզեք ասածս հաստատելու համար, գուցե դժվարանամ գտնել, քանզի այս մասին իմացել եմ մի քանի ծանոթ հիսունականների հետ զրուցելիս (նրանք նույնպես իբրև ավետարանական էին ներկայանում):

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նորից եմ ուզում նույնը ասել Աստղ, եթե մեկը քեզ մի բան է ասել /կամ արել/ դա չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել բոլորի համար/եթե դու անձամբ ծանոթ չես նրանց դրույթներին/  - ասել ավետարանակնները սենց են անում, եհովայի վկաները սենց են անում... նորից եմ ուզում բերել օրինակ. առքելական եկեղեցու սպասավորների մեջ կան բացարձակ ոչ հոգևոր պահվածքով ծառայողներ, բայց ես երբեք չեմ կարող ասել առաքելական սպասավորները այսպիսին են, որովհետև եթե մի քանիսն այդպես է անում չի նշանակում, որ դա թույլատրվում կամ խրախուսվում է...
> Դու ինքդ ասացիր, որ ավետարանականները առաքելականին համարում են քույր եկեղեցի, այդ դեպքում չես կարծում, որքան անտրամաբանական պետք է լինի առաքելական եկեղեցի չմտնելը, համենայնդեպս քեզանից շատ ու շատ ավետարանականների եմ ճանաչում ու նրանցից ոչ մեկը  չի խուսափում եկեղեցի մտնելուց:


Քանի որ այս բաժնում իմ գլխին սև ամպեր են կուտակվում /Չուկը ինձ արգելափակելու ա :Sad:  :LOL: /, դեռևս աղանդավորներին չեմ անդրադառնա

Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր եկեղեցու սպասավորներին, ապա համաձայն եմ ինչ-որ չափով: Մեր եկեղեցին առողջացման կարիք ունի, բայց միայնակ չի կարող, մենք պետք է օգնենք, իսկ օգնել կարող ենք թեկուզ աղանդավորների ու եկեղեցին անհիմն քարկոծողների դեմ ինքներս պայքարելով: Ես միշտ էլ քննադատելու եմ բոլոր թերությունները, միշտ էլ մատնանշելու եմ սխալները, բայց թույլ չեմ տալու, որ մեր եկեղեցու հիմքերը խարխլվեն: Չեմ հիշում ակումբում ով էր գրել /երևի ԴիՎիգրեյը/, բայց ճիշտ էր գրել, որ մեր եկեղեցին մեր Ստալինինգրադն ա:



> Հարգելի Ամինա, թույլ տուր միջամտել:
> Գոյություն ունի հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցի, որ երկար տարիներ իր համայնքներն ունի Հայաստանում, իսկ սփյուռքում նույնիսկ որոշ հայանպաստ գործունեություն է ծավալում (ունեն դպրոցներ և այլն): Հենց այս ավետարանականներն են, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին քույր եկեղեցի են համարում, և հաճախ հնարավոր է նարանց եկեղեցում տեսնել:
> Սակայն կա մեկ այլ կրոնական խումբ (հիսունական կամ հոգեգալստական կամ երկուսն էլ), որը վերջին տարիներին սկսել է ներկայանալ իբրև ավետարանական եկեղեցի: Դրա հետևորդներն են, որ եկեղեցի չեն մտնում, իսկ եթե ստիպված են լինում գնալ, ասում են` դե մշակութային կառույցա, գնում ենք նայենք:
> 
> P.S. Եթե հիմա փաստեր ուզեք ասածս հաստատելու համար, գուցե դժվարանամ գտնել, քանզի այս մասին իմացել եմ մի քանի ծանոթ հիսունականների հետ զրուցելիս (նրանք նույնպես իբրև ավետարանական էին ներկայանում):


Այսինքն, կարող է այնպես ստացվել, որ իմ ծանոթներն էլ են խաբում, թե ավետարանչական են? :Shok:  մդա :Think:  կպարզենք

----------


## may

> Այսինքն, կարող է այնպես ստացվել, որ իմ ծանոթներն էլ են խաբում, թե ավետարանչական են? մդա կպարզենք


Եթե <<Սուրբ հոգի>> ունեն, դժվար ավետարանչական լինեն :Wink: 

Կներեք թեմայից շեղվելու համար:

----------


## Dorian

> ես գտնում եմ որ այս հարցի շուրջ պետությունը պետք է շատ լուրջ ու վճռական քայլեր ձեռնարկի,օրինակ ով որ փորձի աղավաղել հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին պետք է դատապարտվի..


Բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում մարդն ունի դավանանքի ազատություն: Անհնար է արգելել ինչ-որ մեկին հավատալ նրան, ինչին հավատում է: Միակ բանը, որ ըստ ինձ, կարող է և պիտի անի պետությունը, դա քարոզչության արգելումն է: Չէ որ ներկայիս քարոզիչները (աղանդավորականներին նկատի ունեմ) գործում են հիմնականում համոզման մեթոդով, կիրառում ամեն տեսակ խորամանկություն, ինչպես Եհովայի վկաներն են մեջբերում Քրիստոսի խոսքերը, ասում, որ ընդունում են նրան, ստեղծում պատրանք, ասես շատ չնչին տարբերություն կա իրենց և առաքելական եկեղեցու միջև և միայն նոր զոհին իրենց կողմ քաշելուց հետո են սկսում բացահայտել Քրիստոսի սովորական մարգարե լինելը, սկսում են ավելի շատ հենվել ինչ-որ Ամովսի գրությունների վրա, հղել Հին կտակարանին... Այ հենց նման ծուղակների դեմ պիտի պայքարի պետությունը: Ուզում են Եհովայի վկա դառնան, խնդրեմ: Բայց թող իմանան ինչ են դառնում:

----------


## Terminator

> Այնուամենայնիվ սա էլ եմ համարում ենթադրություն, մի գուցե նրանք այսպես ասած որոշ նվերներ էլ ստանան, բայց դժվար թե այդ ամբողջ գործունեությունը ծավալեն դրա համար: Որովհետև շահի համար այդտեղ մտնողը շատ հեշտությամբ դուրս կգա այնտեղից, երբ ավելի հարմար մի բան գտնվի, բայց փաստը ցույց է տալիս, որ նրանց շարքերը շատ հազվադեպ են լքում: Ու պատճառը ոչ թե փողն է այլ զոմբիացնող ուսմունքը որին նրանք հետևում են, հավատացեք փողը քիչ բան է այդպես նվաստացումներ ու զրկանքներ կրելու համար, պետք է լինի ավելի նվիրական բան որը մարդուն կստիպի գնալ նման նվաստացնող քայլերի....


Ենթադրոություն չի, այլ իրականություն… բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ մարդը «վկաներին» է միանում միայն փողի համար… օրինակ քեռուս հարևանը նույնպես «Վկաներից» է և նա հարուստ է, ընտիր տուն ու տեղ ունի և փողի կարիք էլ չունի, բայց դառել է «Եհովայի վկա»… և ես շատ զարմացա, երբ նրա նման հարուստը մեր տան դուռը ծեծեց ու ներկայացավ որպես «Վկաներից» մեկը… 
Տասանորդի մասին չգիտեմ…

----------


## Monk

> Վկաները պնդում էին որ Հիսուսը չի մահացել_ խաչի_ վրա, այլ պարզապես փայտե _սյունի_ ասում են որ խաչ բառը իրականում սխալ թարգմանության արյունքն է...որ իրական բառը սյունն է 
> հետաքրքիր է ինչի պետք է այդպես թարգմանվեր , ինչ որ մեկը գիտի՞ հունարենում ոնց է այդ բառը իրականում


Եհովայի վկաների այս ուսմունքն ընդամենը հենվում է  հունարեն ստավրոս` խաչ բառի նախնական ստուգաբանության վրա, քանի որ բառի արմատը` ստաո, նշանակում է կանգնել, ցցվել, հետևաբար ստավրոս կարելի է հասկանալ ցից, ուղղահայաց կանգնեցված փայտ, գերան: Նման պրիմիտիվ կերպով բոլորովին անտեսվում է տվյալ պատժամիջոցի իրական` պատմականորեն անժխտելի տեսքը, որ բոլորովին էլ չի համապատասխանում այդ շինծու վարկածին: Նախ` ստավրոս բառն ընդամենը տվյալ հասկացության համար հունարենում ընտրված անվանումն է, և ոչ թե դրա նկարագրությունը: Իսկ խաչը (լատ. crux), որպես պատժամիջոց, տարածված է եղել Հռոմեական կայսրությունում և համարվել է մահապատժի անարգ ձև, ինչի պատճառով էլ Հռոմի քաղաքացիներին նման ձևով մահապտժի չէին ենթարկում: Վաղուց ապացուցված է, որ խաչն ունեցել է երեք տեսակ.
1. Crux comissa. ունեցել է  T տառի տեսքը և ամենահաճախ գործածականներից է եղել:
2. Crux decussata. ունեցել է X տառի տեսքը: Կոչվում է նաև Անդրեաս առաքյալի անունով, քանի որ նրան այսպիսի խաչի վրա են սպանել:
3. Crux immissa. մեզ ծանոթ քառաթև խաչը: Սա եղել է նույն Crux comissa-ի` T տառի տեսքով խաչի, այպես ասած, լրացված տարբերակը: Վերևից ավելացնում էին չորրորդ թևը, որի վրա մեխում էին արձանագրությամբ տախտակ` <Գիր վնասուն>, այսինքն` այն հանցանքը, որ վերագրվում էր խաչվողին: Սրա վրա խաչում էին համեմատաբար հայտնի հանցագործներին կամ  ամբաստանվողներին: Նման խաչի վրա էլ հենց խաչել են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, Ում <Գիր վնասուն> գրել է Պիղատոսը. <Հիսուս Նազովրեցի Թագավոր Հրեից>:

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2009), Dragon (04.08.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Second Chance (13.01.2009), Terminator (13.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> ստաո, նշանակում է կանգնել, ցցվել, հետևաբար ստավրոս կարելի է հասկանալ ցից, ուղղահայաց կանգնեցված փայտ, գերան:


Մոնկ ջան ինչքան գիտեմ հիմնականում հունարենով է չէ գրված նոր կտակարանը: Հիմա էնտեղ հենց խաչ բառը որպես ուղակի իմաստով գործածվել է՞: 



> 1. Crux comissa. ունեցել է T տառի տեսքը և ամենահաճախ գործածականներից է եղել:
> 2. Crux decussata. ունեցել է X տառի տեսքը: Կոչվում է նաև Անդրեաս առաքյալի անունով, քանի որ նրան այսպիսի խաչի վրա են սպանել:
> 3. Crux immissa. մեզ ծանոթ քառաթև խաչը


 Հենց որպես  Crux է օգտագործվե՞լ , ասենք մենք ուղղակի ենթադրաբա՞ր ենք ընդունում, որ Հիսուսը հենց այս Crux immissa. խաչի վրա է խաչվել վերևի գրվածքի պատճառով :

Ես  աստվածաշնչում նաև հանդիպել եմ հենց սյուն ու ցից բառերին, այսինքն հիմնականում խաչ է նշվում, բայց նաև կա սյուն և ցից տարբերակները, ինձ հետաքրքիր է, եթե այդպես է թարգմանվել ուրեմն պետք է, որ տարբեր բառեր լինեն բնագրում


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր Շողակաթով մի հատ հաղորդում էր եհովայի վկաների մասին։ Չեմ ասում, թե հիանալի էր, բայց եթե նման հաղորդումները հաճախակի լինեն, ապա կարծում եմ փոքր-ինչ կխոչընդոտեն եհովայի վկաների գործունեությանը։

Ախր էս եհովայի վկաները երեւի ամենավնասակար աղանդն են ...

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Ռեդ (17.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

Ինքնասպանությունները (մանավանդ երեխայի), հոգեբուժարանում հայտնվելը, բանակում չծառայելը, մարդկանց մոտ խուճապ առաջացնելը՝ աշխարհի վերջի մասին սադրիչ լուրեր տարածելով

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ինչի մենակ այդ…
> Ինքնասպանությունները (մանավանդ երեխայի), հոգեբուժարանում հայտնվելը, բանակում չծառայելը, մարդկանց մոտ խուճապ առաջացնելը՝ աշխարհի վերջի մասին սադրիչ լուրեր տարածելով


Ես նույնիսկ դատավարության եմ հետևել /դատը կայանում էր մի երեխայի ինքնասպանության պատճառով, որին դրդել էին եհովայի վկաները/, որտեղ եհովաների ամերիկացի ներկայացուցիչը մատ էր թափ տալիս մեր դատավորի վրա, իսկ մեր դատավորն էլ անընդհատ ջուր էր խմում... վերջում էլ պարզ է, հայցը մերժվեց, եհովայի վկան արդարացվեց:

Ինչ ասեմ? Շարունակեք քարոզել խղճի ազատություն, հարգելի ազատամիտներ

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009), Terminator (17.01.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես նույնիսկ դատավարության եմ հետևել /դատը կայանում էր մի երեխայի ինքնասպանության պատճառով, որին դրդել էին եհովայի վկաները/, որտեղ եհովաների ամերիկացի ներկայացուցիչը մատ էր թափ տալիս մեր դատավորի վրա, իսկ մեր դատավորն էլ անընդհատ ջուր էր խմում... վերջում էլ պարզ է, հայցը մերժվեց, եհովայի վկան արդարացվեց:
> 
> Ինչ ասեմ? Շարունակեք քարոզել խղճի ազատություն, հարգելի ազատամիտներ


Չնայած ես մեր դատական համակարգին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ էդ դատավորը մեղքս էկավ...  :Cray: 
Մարդը կրակի մեջ էր հայտնվել փաստորեն, դրա համար ես իրան չեմ կարա մեղադրեմ, որ արդար չի դատել։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես նույնիսկ դատավարության եմ հետևել /դատը կայանում էր մի երեխայի ինքնասպանության պատճառով, որին դրդել էին եհովայի վկաները/, որտեղ եհովաների ամերիկացի ներկայացուցիչը մատ էր թափ տալիս մեր դատավորի վրա, իսկ մեր դատավորն էլ անընդհատ ջուր էր խմում... վերջում էլ պարզ է, հայցը մերժվեց, եհովայի վկան արդարացվեց:
> 
> Ինչ ասեմ? Շարունակեք քարոզել խղճի ազատություն, հարգելի ազատամիտներ


Կեղծում ես, Աստղ :Smile:  Ինքնասպանությունը դա միակ մեղքն ա, ըստ Եհովայի վկաների, որի դեպքում մեղսագործի հարությունը, Քրիստոսի գալուստից հետո, անհնար ա դառնում :Smile:  Այսինքն միակ մեղքն ա, որի դեպքում մարդը հարության հույս չունի :Smile:  Ու ասենք ինչու պետք ա Եհովայի վկան ինքնասպանություն գործի, կբացատրես? :Smile: 

 Հիմա ինչու ես ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում? :Smile:  Ի դեպ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ավետարանչականների մասին :Smile:  Աստղ, կլինի` ուսումնասիրես երևույթը, նոր գրես, հարգելի ոչ ազատամիտ? :Smile:  Կամ գոնե հարցրու` ավելի տեղյակ մարդիկ կտեղեկացնեն: Հետևիր Մոնկի պահվածքին, եթե հարգում ես ՀԱԵ հոգևորականներին, մի եղիր Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ: Անգիտակցաբար, էն էլ էդ տարիքում ձեռք կբերես հատկություններ, որոնք քեզ հետագայում սարսափելի կվնասեն հասարակական ինտեգրման առումով: Ազնիվ խոսք :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (08.05.2009), Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կեղծում ես, Աստղ Ինքնասպանությունը դա միակ մեղքն ա, ըստ Եհովայի վկաների, որի դեպքում մեղսագործի հարությունը, Քրիստոսի գալուստից հետո, անհնար ա դառնում Այսինքն միակ մեղքն ա, որի դեպքում մարդը հարության հույս չունի Ու ասենք ինչու պետք ա Եհովայի վկան ինքնասպանություն գործի, կբացատրես?
> 
>  Հիմա ինչու ես ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում? Ի դեպ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ավետարանչականների մասին Աստղ, կլինի` ուսումնասիրես երևույթը, նոր գրես, հարգելի ոչ ազատամիտ? Կամ գոնե հարցրու` ավելի տեղյակ մարդիկ կտեղեկացնեն: Հետևիր Մոնկի պահվածքին, եթե հարգում ես ՀԱԵ հոգևորականներին, մի եղիր Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ: Անգիտակցաբար, էն էլ էդ տարիքում ձեռք կբերես հատկություններ, որոնք քեզ հետագայում սարսափելի կվնասեն հասարակական ինտեգրման առումով: Ազնիվ խոսք


Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ են մտածում եհովայի վկաները ինքնասպանության մասին, բայց ես էլ եմ շատ դեպքեր լսել, որ եհովայի վկան ինքնասպան լինի։

Բացի այդ, հենց էդ իմ ասած հաղորդման մեջ մի հատ բժիշկ էր խոսում, դեպք պատմեց, որ մի կին հղիացել ա (ինքն էլ, ամուսինն էլ եղել են եհովայի վկա), բայց էդ հղիությունը իրանց համար եղել ա «անցանկալի», քանի որ հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել երրորդ երեխային պահելու։ Բայց քանի որ աբորտը մեղք ա, որոշել են ինքնուրույն ընդհատեն հղիությունը (որը չգիտես ինչու մեղք չեն համարել), տենց էդ պտուղը արգանդի մեջ մահացել ա, էդ կինը վատացել ա, ու հիվանդանոցում էլ ինքն ա մահացել` չեն թողել արյան փոխներարկում կատարել...  :Crazy: 
Հիմա մի՞թե սա գիտակցված ինքնասպանություն չի։

Աստված մարդուն տվել ա ուղեղ, որով մարդը պետք ա ֆայմեր, որ, եթե արգանդի մեջ մահացած պտուղ կա, ապա տենց ինքն էլ կմեռնի, ու աստված էլ իրան չի փրկի։ Ամեն անգամ սենց դեպքեր լսելուց ակամա հիշում եմ Հովհաննես Թումանյանի «Անխելք մարդը» հեքիաթը...

Ես համարում եմ, որ «Եհովայի վկաներ» աղանդը հակամարդկային է։

----------


## Վարպետ

*
Մոդերատերական: Զգույշ եղեք "վստահ եմ", "համոզված եմ" և նման գերհաստատական արտահայտությունների հետ: Այն որ հայ հանրույթի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չի ընդունում Եհովայի վկաներին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է հանդես գալ մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններով ու մնալ անպատիժ: Հետևեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը:

Հաստատ եզրահանգումներ նշելուց առաջ` նշեք աղբյուրները, կատարեք հղումներ, շարադրեք ձեր մտահանգումների ալգորիթմային հերթականությունը: Մերկ, չհիմնավորված, ծաղրական, վիրավորական, ագրեսիվ գրառումները ջնջվելու են:
*

----------

Second Chance (08.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Վերջերս  Ռուսաստանի  առաջին  ալիքով  հաղորդում  տեսա  տարբեր  աղանդների  մասին:    Այդ  հաղորդման  շնորհիվ  տեսա ԱՄՆ-ում  գտնվող  այն  հսկայական  շենքը, որտեղ  գտնվում է  եհովայի  վկաների  գլխավոր  գրասենյակը:Իսկ թե  այդ  աղանդի  ակունքներում  ովքեր  են  կանգնած, միայն  Աստված  կիմանա:

     Ահա  այդ  հաղորդման  ժամանակ, ԱՄՆ-ում  ապրող՝ նախքին  եհովայի  վկա  մի  ամուսնական  զույգ,  պատմեց  այն  մասին  թե ինչը  պատճառ  հանդիսացավ  որ  նրանք  ինքնակամ դուրս  եկան  այդ  խմբակցությունից: Նրանք  ունեին  մի  արու  զավակ, որը  հիվանդացել էր  մի  հիվանդությամբ  որի  բուժման  համար  անհրաժեշտ  էր  արյան  փոխներարկում, նրանք  կորցրին իրենց որդուն  քանի որ ըստ  աղանդի  օրենքների  արյան  փոխներարկումը  արգելված էր: Սական  աղանդից  դուրս  գալու  պատճառը  հանդիսացավ  այն,որ   իրենց որդու  մահից  հետո  այդ  աղանդի  շրջանակներում  այդ  օրենքը  չեղյալ  համարվեց:  Հայաստանում ես  ունեմ  ծանոթ  եհովայի  վկաներ, եվ  տեղյակ եմ որ  արյան  փոխներարկման  արգելման  մասին օրենքը  մինչ  այժմ  գործում է Հայաստանյան  այդ  աղանդի  շրջանակներում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կեղծում ես, Աստղ Ինքնասպանությունը դա միակ մեղքն ա, ըստ Եհովայի վկաների, որի դեպքում մեղսագործի հարությունը, Քրիստոսի գալուստից հետո, անհնար ա դառնում Այսինքն միակ մեղքն ա, որի դեպքում մարդը հարության հույս չունի Ու ասենք ինչու պետք ա Եհովայի վկան ինքնասպանություն գործի, կբացատրես?
> 
>  Հիմա ինչու ես ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում? Ի դեպ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ավետարանչականների մասին Աստղ, կլինի` ուսումնասիրես երևույթը, նոր գրես, հարգելի ոչ ազատամիտ? Կամ գոնե հարցրու` ավելի տեղյակ մարդիկ կտեղեկացնեն: Հետևիր Մոնկի պահվածքին, եթե հարգում ես ՀԱԵ հոգևորականներին, մի եղիր Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ: Անգիտակցաբար, էն էլ էդ տարիքում ձեռք կբերես հատկություններ, որոնք քեզ հետագայում սարսափելի կվնասեն հասարակական ինտեգրման առումով: Ազնիվ խոսք


Ինչն եմ կեղծում, Վարպետ? Ես գրել եմ, որ եհովան ինքնասպան եղավ? ես գրել եմ, որ այդ երեխային դրդել էր նման քայլի մի եհովայի վկա: Թե ինչպես էր նա հաջողացրել, ինչեր էր այդ երեխայի գլուխը լցրել, չգիտենք ու չենք էլ իմանա, որովհետև այդ երեխան արդեն չկա: Բայց փաստը այն է, որ ծնողները նկատել էին իրենց երեխայի մոտ վարքի, վերաբերմունքի փոփոխություն, ճգնաժամային իրավիճակներ այն պահից, երբ նա սկսել էր շփվել այդ մարդու հետ: Թե նա ինչ նպատակներ է ունեցել, նորից անհայտ է, որովհետև, ինչպես նշեցի, ամերիկացի ներկայացուցիչը կարծես իր ձեռքն էր վերցրել դատավարությունը, դատավորին ցուցումներ էր տալիս, մատ թափ տալիս... սենց առեղծվածային դեպքեր էլի են եղել, ուղղակի մանրամասն չգիտեմ, դրա համար էլ չեմ գրում

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինչն եմ կեղծում, Վարպետ? Ես գրել եմ, որ եհովան ինքնասպան եղավ? ես գրել եմ, որ այդ երեխային դրդել էր նման քայլի մի եհովայի վկա: Թե ինչպես էր նա հաջողացրել, ինչեր էր այդ երեխայի գլուխը լցրել, չգիտենք ու չենք էլ իմանա, որովհետև այդ երեխան արդեն չկա: Բայց փաստը այն է, որ ծնողները նկատել էին իրենց երեխայի մոտ վարքի, վերաբերմունքի փոփոխություն, ճգնաժամային իրավիճակներ այն պահից, երբ նա սկսել էր շփվել այդ մարդու հետ: Թե նա ինչ նպատակներ է ունեցել, նորից անհայտ է, որովհետև, ինչպես նշեցի, ամերիկացի ներկայացուցիչը կարծես իր ձեռքն էր վերցրել դատավարությունը, դատավորին ցուցումներ էր տալիս, մատ թափ տալիս... սենց առեղծվածային դեպքեր էլի են եղել, ուղղակի մանրամասն չգիտեմ, դրա համար էլ չեմ գրում


Ինչ ա նշանակում` չեմ գրում? :Smile:  Հենա արդեն գրել ես :Smile:  Ու եթե ես չբացատրեի վերևում դրա անհնարինությունը, մեկը կմտներ, կկարդար, որպես 100 տոկոսանոց ճշմարտություն ի գիտություն կընդուներ ու կշարունակեր տարածել, չէ? :Smile:  Աստղ... զգույշ եղեք միտք արտահայտելիս: Խոսք կա սիրող ձեռքի պես է, խոսք կա` ապտակի պես է, խոսք էլ կա` գյուլլի պես է, մարդ կանա սպանե:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ ա նշանակում` չեմ գրում? Հենա արդեն գրել ես Ու եթե ես չբացատրեի վերևում դրա անհնարինությունը, մեկը կմտներ, կկարդար, որպես 100 տոկոսանոց ճշմարտություն ի գիտություն կընդուներ ու կշարունակեր տարածել, չէ? Աստղ... զգույշ եղեք միտք արտահայտելիս: Խոսք կա սիրող ձեռքի պես է, խոսք կա` ապտակի պես է, խոսք էլ կա` գյուլլի պես է, մարդ կանա սպանե:


Վարպետ, ես գրել եմ միայն այն պատմությունը, որի մասին իրոք տեղյակ եմ, ասում եմ չէ?՝ դատավարությանն էլ ծանոթ եմ: Մնացած դեպքերի մասին լսել եմ ուրիշներից, բայց ոչ այս մեկը: Անձամբ կադրերն եմ դիտել, մատ թափ տալու պահը... դատավորի վարքագիծը, խեղճ ծնողները..

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ, ես գրել եմ միայն այն պատմությունը, որի մասին իրոք տեղյակ եմ, ասում եմ չէ?՝ դատավարությանն էլ ծանոթ եմ: Մնացած դեպքերի մասին լսել եմ ուրիշներից, բայց ոչ այս մեկը: Անձամբ կադրերն եմ դիտել, մատ թափ տալու պահը... դատավորի վարքագիծը, խեղճ ծնողները..


  "Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ էր արել Եհովայի վկան",.. "ծնողները աղջկա մոտ շեղումներ են նկատել նրա հետ շփման ժամանակ" և այլն: Սրանք քո բառերը չեն? Դու հետապնդել ես մի նպատակ ի սկզբանե` գրել մի նախադասություն` Եհովայի վկան ստիպել է երեխային ինքնասպանություն գործել: Բայց տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, որ իրոք էդպես չի եղել, չէ? Առավել ևս եթե արդարացվել է: Ինչու ես քարոզում չիմացածդ բանը? :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> "Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ էր արել Եհովայի վկան",.. "ծնողները աղջկա մոտ շեղումներ են նկատել նրա հետ շփման ժամանակ" և այլն: Սրանք քո բառերը չեն? Դու հետապնդել ես մի նպատակ ի սկզբանե` գրել մի նախադասություն` Եհովայի վկան ստիպել է երեխային ինքնասպանություն գործել: Բայց տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, որ իրոք էդպես չի եղել, չէ? Առավել ևս եթե արդարացվել է: Ինչու ես քարոզում չիմացածդ բանը?


տենց խայտառակ դատ նույնիսկ քաղբանտարկյալների գործով չեմ տեսել
այո, նորից եմ ասում, որ *եհովայի վկան, ազդել է երեխայի հոգեկանի վրա, երեխան էլ ինքնսպան է եղել*

սա չիմացած չի: Երբ որ հանցագործին բռնում են, պարտադիր չի, որ տեսանյութ ունենան, որտեղ սպանությունը կամ հանցավոր գործողությունը նկարահանված լինի: Շատ դեպքեր կան, երբ հոգեբանների միջոցով, տարբեր անալիզների միջոցով կարողացել են բացահայտել հանցագործին՝ հենվելով առավելապես հոգեկան վիճակի վրա  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> տենց խայտառակ դատ նույնիսկ քաղբանտարկյալների գործով չեմ տեսել
> այո, նորից եմ ասում, որ *եհովայի վկան, ազդել է երեխայի հոգեկանի վրա, երեխան էլ ինքնսպան է եղել*
> 
> սա չիմացած չի: Երբ որ հանցագործին բռնում են, պարտադիր չի, որ տեսանյութ ունենան, որտեղ սպանությունը կամ հանցավոր գործողությունը նկարահանված լինի: Շատ դեպքեր կան, երբ հոգեբանների միջոցով, տարբեր անալիզների միջոցով կարողացել են բացահայտել հանցագործին՝ հենվելով առավելապես հոգեկան վիճակի վրա


Եթե այդքան տեղեկացված ես, լուսաբանիր ինձ, թե ինչ միջոցով է նա ազդել այդ երեխայի հոգեկանի վրա? Ինչ է ասել? Հուսամ պարզվել են այդ հանգամանքները:
Չէ որ նույնիսկ եթե սպանության կամ հանցավոր գործողությունը նկարահանված էլ չէ, դատավարության ընթացքում գործողությունների պատկերի ամբողջական վերարտադրություն է լինում: Եթե դու ինձ ներկայացնես գոնե աղճատված դիալոգ (ասենք` մոտավորապես սենց. Ասել է, որ Հուդան ինքնասպան է եղել իր մեղքը գիտակցելուց հետո, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր գիտակցում են իրենց մեղքը պետք է ինքնասպան լինեն: Երեխան որոշ ժամանակ ընդդիմացել է, բայց հետո տեղի է տվել), ես կհասկանամ պատկերը: Հակառակ դեպքում քո բոլոր պնդումները մերկապարանոց են, որովհետև, նորից եմ կրկնում, Եհովայի վկաների մոտ ինքնասպանությունը դա այն բացառիկ ու միակ մեղքն է, որն արգելում է այլևս հարություն ստանալ Հիսուսի արքայության ժամանակ, ու իրենք դրա մասին առանձին խոսում են մարդկանց հետ ու երկար բացատրում դրա կատարյալ անթույլատրելիությունը:

----------


## Terminator

> Կեղծում ես, Աստղ Ինքնասպանությունը դա միակ մեղքն ա, ըստ Եհովայի վկաների, որի դեպքում մեղսագործի հարությունը, Քրիստոսի գալուստից հետո, անհնար ա դառնում Այսինքն միակ մեղքն ա, որի դեպքում մարդը հարության հույս չունի Ու ասենք ինչու պետք ա Եհովայի վկան ինքնասպանություն գործի, կբացատրես?


Պարզ չի, թէ ինչի է «վկան» ինքնասպան լինում… ըստ նրա կրոնի քարոզի, ըստ որի, ինքնասպան լինելով, նրանք «պրծնում» են այս մեղսավոր աշխարհից և գնում են Եհովա Աստծո մոտ:  Նրանք համոզված են, որ նրանք պետք է ժառանգեն երկիրը, անկախ ամեն ինչից, անգամ ինքնասպանություն գործելուց հետո, իսկ այդ կրոնի գլխավորները կժառանգեն Վերին Երուսաղեմը…
Ըստ «Վկաների», ինքնասպանությունը մեղք չի համարվում, թեև Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է հակառակը, որ դա նույնպես մեղք է, բայց նրանք չեն հիմնվում մեր Աստվածաշնչից, այլ իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչով,  Աստվածաշնչ, որը «թարգմանել» է «Վկաների» կազմակերպության հիմնադիր Ջոն Սմիթը և միայն «վկաները» օգտվում են այդ Գրքից, որը որոշ ճափերով տարբերվում է մեոր իմացած Աստվածաշնչից: Նոր «վկա» դարձածին տալիս են մեր իմացած Աստվածաշնչը, բայց կամաց-կամաց նրան պատրաստում են իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչին և երբ նա «պատրաստ» կլինի, ապա նոր կարող է քարոզել իրենց կրոնը իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչով…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե այդքան տեղեկացված ես, լուսաբանիր ինձ, թե ինչ միջոցով է նա ազդել այդ երեխայի հոգեկանի վրա? Ինչ է ասել? Հուսամ պարզվել են այդ հանգամանքները:
> Չէ որ նույնիսկ եթե սպանության կամ հանցավոր գործողությունը նկարահանված էլ չէ, դատավարության ընթացքում գործողությունների պատկերի ամբողջական վերարտադրություն է լինում: Եթե դու ինձ ներկայացնես գոնե աղճատված դիալոգ (ասենք` մոտավորապես սենց. Ասել է, որ Հուդան ինքնասպան է եղել իր մեղքը գիտակցելուց հետո, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր գիտակցում են իրենց մեղքը պետք է ինքնասպան լինեն: Երեխան որոշ ժամանակ ընդդիմացել է, բայց հետո տեղի է տվել), ես կհասկանամ պատկերը: Հակառակ դեպքում քո բոլոր պնդումները մերկապարանոց են, որովհետև, նորից եմ կրկնում, Եհովայի վկաների մոտ ինքնասպանությունը դա այն բացառիկ ու միակ մեղքն է, որն արգելում է այլևս հարություն ստանալ Հիսուսի արքայության ժամանակ, ու իրենք դրա մասին առանձին խոսում են մարդկանց հետ ու երկար բացատրում դրա կատարյալ անթույլատրելիությունը:


ես էլ նորից եմ ասում, որ միայն լսեցի ծնողների պատմածը, թե ինչպես էր միանգամից փոխվել իրենց երեխան: Իսկ գործի քննության հանգամանքները նույնիսկ չլուսաբանվեցին, ասվեց, որ այդ երեխան վերջին ժամանակներում շատ է շփվել այդ մարդու հետ, բայց դատը ավարտված հայտարարվեց: Իսկ պատասխանող կողմի համար խոսում էր այդ ամերիկացին /իսկ մեղադրյալը մի տղամարդ էր, անձայն նստած էր/ և մեղադրում, որ սա մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է, կա մարդու խղճի, մտքի ազատություն.... այսինքն՝ քո ուզած լուսաբանումները չեղան, որովհետև ամերիկացին բոլոր հարցերը <<լուծեց>>... ես հենց այդ դեպքերից հետո էլ բացել եմ էն թեման՝ Աղանդը համարել խղճի, մտքի ազատություն, թե մեր երկիրը պառակտող ևս մեկ հանգամանք

----------


## Ambrosine

մի ուրիշ հանգամանք էլ ասեմ. երբ ապացուցված է լինում, որ վերջին ժամանակներում հատկապես վերջին օրը սպանվողը շփվել է կոնկրետ մարդու հետ, ապա այդ անձը դառնում է կասկածյալ

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես էլ նորից եմ ասում, որ միայն լսեցի ծնողների պատմածը, թե ինչպես էր միանգամից փոխվել իրենց երեխան: Իսկ գործի քննության հանգամանքները նույնիսկ չլուսաբանվեցին, ասվեց, որ այդ երեխան վերջին ժամանակներում շատ է շփվել այդ մարդու հետ, բայց դատը ավարտված հայտարարվեց: Իսկ պատասխանող կողմի համար խոսում էր այդ ամերիկացին /իսկ մեղադրյալը մի տղամարդ էր, անձայն նստած էր/ և մեղադրում, որ սա մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է, կա մարդու խղճի, մտքի ազատություն.... այսինքն՝ քո ուզած լուսաբանումները չեղան, որովհետև ամերիկացին բոլոր հարցերը <<լուծեց>>... ես հենց այդ դեպքերից հետո էլ բացել եմ էն թեման՝ Աղանդը համարել խղճի, մտքի ազատություն, թե մեր երկիրը պառակտող ևս մեկ հանգամանք





> մի ուրիշ հանգամանք էլ ասեմ. երբ ապացուցված է լինում, որ վերջին ժամանակներում հատկապես վերջին օրը սպանվողը շփվել է կոնկրետ մարդու հետ, ապա այդ անձը դառնում է կասկածյալ


Աստղ, դու զգում ես, որ ասելիքդ սպառվեց? Հիմա եթե ասենք այդ Եհովայի վկան, օրինակ, եղել ա մանկապիղծ, օրինակի համար, ինչն էլ, հնարավոր է, պատճառ է հանդիսացել երեխայի ինքնասպանության (ի դեպ մանկապիղծները պակաս չեն նաև ՀԱԵ հոտի մեջ, ինչպես նկատել ես, բայց դա հիմք չի տալիս պնդելու քեզ, որ ՀԱԵ գործունեությունը մանկապղծություն է քարոզում, այնպես չէ?), ապա դա բավարար հանգամանք է պնդելու համար, որ Եհովայի վկաները ինքնասպանություն են քարոզում կամ նպաստում են դրան? Դու սկսում ես հասկանալ միտքս, թե շարունակելու ես վհուկներիդ որսը? :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Պարզ չի, թէ ինչի է «վկան» ինքնասպան լինում… ըստ նրա կրոնի քարոզի, ըստ որի, ինքնասպան լինելով, նրանք «պրծնում» են այս մեղսավոր աշխարհից և գնում են Եհովա Աստծո մոտ:  Նրանք համոզված են, որ նրանք պետք է ժառանգեն երկիրը, անկախ ամեն ինչից, անգամ ինքնասպանություն գործելուց հետո, իսկ այդ կրոնի գլխավորները կժառանգեն Վերին Երուսաղեմը…
> Ըստ «Վկաների», ինքնասպանությունը մեղք չի համարվում, թեև Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է հակառակը, որ դա նույնպես մեղք է, բայց նրանք չեն հիմնվում մեր Աստվածաշնչից, այլ իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչով,  Աստվածաշնչ, որը «թարգմանել» է «Վկաների» կազմակերպության հիմնադիր Ջոն Սմիթը և միայն «վկաները» օգտվում են այդ Գրքից, որը որոշ ճափերով տարբերվում է մեոր իմացած Աստվածաշնչից: Նոր «վկա» դարձածին տալիս են մեր իմացած Աստվածաշնչը, բայց կամաց-կամաց նրան պատրաստում են իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչին և երբ նա «պատրաստ» կլինի, ապա նոր կարող է քարոզել իրենց կրոնը իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչով…


Ապեր, դու բացարձակ ոչինչ չգիտես այդ կազմակերպության գործունեության, հավատամքի մասին, բացարձակ դատարկ ես էդ ոլորտում: Խնդրում եմ, քեզ անհարմար վիճակի մեջ մի դիր :Smile:  Մի գրիր մի բան` մի բան գրած լինելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ապեր, դու բացարձակ ոչինչ չգիտես այդ կազմակերպության գործունեության, հավատամքի մասին, բացարձակ դատարկ ես էդ ոլորտում: Խնդրում եմ, քեզ անհարմար վիճակի մեջ մի դիր Մի գրիր մի բան` մի բան գրած լինելու համար


Բայց ես ինչ սխալ մբան եմ գրել… ես չգիտեմ հա… Օրեր շարունակ բանավիճել եմ նրանց հետ, փորձելով բացատրել, որ նրանք սխալ են և երբ նրանք դժվարությունների առաջ էին կանգնում, փորձում էին խուսափողական պատասխան տալ կամ ասում էին, որ հետո կպատասխանեն և այլն:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բայց ես ինչ սխալ մբան եմ գրել… ես չգիտեմ հա… Օրեր շարունակ բանավիճել եմ նրանց հետ, փորձելով բացատրել, որ նրանք սխալ են և երբ նրանք դժվարությունների առաջ էին կանգնում, փորձում էին խուսափողական պատասխան տալ կամ ասում էին, որ հետո կպատասխանեն և այլն:


Ես սիրով կբացեի քո բոլոր սխալները, քանի որ ուսումնասիրել եմ ողջ ուսմունքը :Smile:  Բայց չեմ ուզում դա անել` Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը էստեղ չքարոզելու նպատակով: Եթե թույլ տալիս է հանրույթը, ապա կանեմ դա :Smile:  Կոնկրետ դու ինչ կարծիքի ես? :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես սիրով կբացեի քո բոլոր սխալները, քանի որ ուսումնասիրել եմ ողջ ուսմունքը Բայց չեմ ուզում դա անել` Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը էստեղ չքարոզելու նպատակով: Եթե թույլ տալիս է հանրույթը, ապա կանեմ դա Կոնկրետ դու ինչ կարծիքի ես?


Լավ եմ վերաբերվում և եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ տալ նաև նրանց կազմակերպության վեբ կայքի հասցեն…
Ես շատ լավ եմ ուսումնասիրել նրանց կրոնը և այն գրքերը, որոնք մերկացնում են այդ կրոնի սխալները, որոնք հիմք ընդունելով, ես երկար բանավիճել եմ <վկաների> հետ:

----------


## Terminator

> Ահա այդ հաղորդման ժամանակ, ԱՄՆ-ում ապրող՝ նախքին եհովայի վկա մի ամուսնական զույգ, պատմեց այն մասին թե ինչը պատճառ հանդիսացավ որ նրանք ինքնակամ դուրս եկան այդ խմբակցությունից: Նրանք ունեին մի արու զավակ, որը հիվանդացել էր մի հիվանդությամբ որի բուժման համար անհրաժեշտ էր արյան փոխներարկում, նրանք կորցրին իրենց որդուն քանի որ ըստ աղանդի օրենքների արյան փոխներարկումը արգելված էր: Սական աղանդից դուրս գալու պատճառը հանդիսացավ այն,որ իրենց որդու մահից հետո այդ աղանդի շրջանակներում այդ օրենքը չեղյալ համարվեց: Հայաստանում ես ունեմ ծանոթ եհովայի վկաներ, եվ տեղյակ եմ որ արյան փոխներարկման արգելման մասին օրենքը մինչ այժմ գործում է Հայաստանյան այդ աղանդի շրջանակներում:


Ահա «վկաների» արյան  մասին պատկերացումները, ըստ որի նաև չի կարելի արյուն փոխներարկել… 



> Սխա՞լ է արդյոք արյան փոխներարկում ընդունել։ Հիշե՛ք, Եհովան պահանջում է, որ մենք մեզ արյունից հեռու պահենք։ Ուստի, ուրիշի արյունը, նույնիսկ պահածոյացված մեր սեփական արյունը, ինչ ձևով էլ որ լինի, չպետք է մեր օրգանիզմ ընդունենք (Գործք 21։25)։ Հետևաբար, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաները հրաժարվում են արյան փոխներարկումից։ Նրանք ընդունում են բուժման այլ ձևեր, օրինակ, արյունից զերծ նյութերի ներարկում։ Նրանք ուզում են ապրել, սակայն չեն փորձում իրենց կյանքը փրկել՝ խախտելով Աստծո օրենքները (Մատթէոս 16։25)։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու սկսում ես հասկանալ միտքս, թե շարունակելու ես վհուկներիդ որսը?


 :LOL: 

ես չեմ լսել, որ ՀԱԵ հոտի մեջ այդպիսի բան կա: Իրոք չեմ լսել, բայց եթե բացահայտվի, հասնի այն էլ դատարան, ինչպես իմ ասած դեպքում էր, ուրեմն չեմ կարծում, թե մեր արքեպիսկոպոսներից մեկը կամ առավել ևս կաթողիկոսը կպաշտպանի այդ հոգևորականին :Think:  իսկ իրենց դեպքում պաշտպանություն կա

ասելիքս չի սպառվել, Վարպետ ջան, դեռ շատ բան ունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի վեճերի պատճառ կարող է դառնալ :Wink:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես սիրով կբացեի քո բոլոր սխալները, քանի որ ուսումնասիրել եմ ողջ ուսմունքը Բայց չեմ ուզում դա անել` Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը էստեղ չքարոզելու նպատակով: Եթե թույլ տալիս է հանրույթը, ապա կանեմ դա


     Արժի՞՞՞՞ ժամանակ  ծախսել  նման  անմիտ, անառողջ ուսմունքը  շարադրելու  վրա:

Ավելի  օգտակար  կլինի մեր  թանկ  ժամանակը  ծեխսենք  պարզելու  համար, թե  ի վերջո  որն է  պատճառը  որ  մարդիկ  իրենց  հոգեվոր պահանջները բավարարելու համար ընտրում են աղանդավոր  դառնալը, այլ ոչ թե  դառնում են  Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետեվորդ:

----------


## Ambrosine

չմտածես, թե խուսափում եմ, իրոք, շատ եմ շփվել իրենց հետ

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ եմ վերաբերվում և եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ տալ նաև նրանց կազմակերպության վեբ կայքի հասցեն…


Ցավոք ինձ հիմա դա չի հետաքրքրում, բայց եթե ուզում ես` կարող ես փնտրել Сторожевая башня, ու հաստատ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բաներ կբերվեն :Smile: 

Սիրով հերթով անցնում եմ սխալներիդ վրայով :Smile: 



> Պարզ չի, թէ ինչի է «վկան» ինքնասպան լինում… ըստ նրա կրոնի քարոզի, ըստ որի, ինքնասպան լինելով, նրանք «պրծնում» են այս մեղսավոր աշխարհից և գնում են Եհովա Աստծո մոտ:


Նախ, ըստ իրենց, որևէ մեկը չի կարող գնալ Աստծո մոտ, քանի որ վկաների ուսմունքի անկյունաքարերից մեկը դա հոգու բացակայությունն է: Նրանց համար կա երկու սուբստանցիա` մարմին և ոգի, այլ կերպ ասած` շունչ, որը մարդու կինետիկ էներգիան է: Մահից հետո, երբ անջատվում է կինետիկ էներգիան, սկսում է գործել պոտենցիալը, մինչև որ չի սպառվում, և մարդը քայքայվում է: Այսինքն, ըստ վկաների, մարդը մեռնելուց հետո պարզապես երկարատև քնի մեջ է, նրանից հոգի չի անջատվում, որը գնա դժոխք, դրախտ, առավել ևս Եհովա Աստծո մոտ:



> Նրանք համոզված են, որ նրանք պետք է ժառանգեն երկիրը, անկախ ամեն ինչից, անգամ ինքնասպանություն գործելուց հետո, իսկ այդ կրոնի գլխավորները կժառանգեն Վերին Երուսաղեմը…


Այո, նրանք դրանում համոզված են, ու Վերին Երուսաղեմն իրոք ժառանգելու է երկիրը, բայց այդպիսին կոչվելու են նրանք, ովքեր դեռ ապրելիս են լինելու Աստծո մեծ դատաստանի` Արմագեդոնի ժամանակ: Այն մարդիկ, որոնք մինչ այդ չեն միացել վկաներին, պետք է Արմագեդոնի ժամանակ Գեհենի բաժին դառնան, այսինքն ոչնչացվեն` առանց հարության հույսի: Իսկ բոլոր այն մարդիկ, որոնք մահացել են Արմագեդոնից առաջ, անկախ իրենց կրոնական հավատամքից, պետք է հարություն առնեն և ապրեն դրախտում` Երկրի վրա: *Բացի նրանցից, ովքեր ինքնասպանություն են գործել!!!* Ու սա վկաների հավատամքի մյուս կարևոր անկյունաքարերից է: Օրինակ Հուդան հարություն չի առնելու: Այս հանգամանքը միանշանակ է: Իզուր չվիճեք, խնդրում եմ :Smile: 



> Ըստ «Վկաների», ինքնասպանությունը մեղք չի համարվում, թեև Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է հակառակը, որ դա նույնպես մեղք է, բայց նրանք չեն հիմնվում մեր Աստվածաշնչից, այլ իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչով, Աստվածաշնչ, որը «թարգմանել» է «Վկաների» կազմակերպության հիմնադիր Ջոն Սմիթը և միայն «վկաները» օգտվում են այդ Գրքից, որը որոշ ճափերով տարբերվում է մեոր իմացած Աստվածաշնչից: Նոր «վկա» դարձածին տալիս են մեր իմացած Աստվածաշնչը, բայց կամաց-կամաց նրան պատրաստում են իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչին և երբ նա «պատրաստ» կլինի, ապա նոր կարող է քարոզել իրենց կրոնը իրենց թարգմանած Աստվածաշնչով…


Ինքնասպանության մասով արդեն բացատրեցի, կատարելապես սխալ ես, որևէ ընդհանրություն չունի գրածդ իրենց ուսմունքի հետ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչին, ապա կրկին անգամ սխալ ես :Smile:  Նրանք քեզ կարող են քարոզել քո իսկ ձեռքի Աստվածաշնչով :Smile:  Մի քանի տարբերություններ կան միայն քո ու իրենց ձեռքի Աստվածաշունչների միջև: Պարզապես իրենց ձեռքի Աստվածաշնչում Տեր բառն ամեն տեղ փոխարինված է Եհովա բառով: Իրականում` նույն Աստվածաշունչն է:  :Smile: 

Ինչ գրել եմ` իրականություն է: Խնդրում եմ իզուր կասկածի տակ չդնել` խոսակցությունը անիմաստ չձգձգելու համար:  :Smile:  Չեմ գրել` քարոզելու համար: Գրել եմ, որ իմանաս, այսինքն` ի գիտություն: Քանի որ որքան իմաստուն ես, այդքան ավելի ուժեղ ես: Քո պարագայում` հենց հատկապես նրանց դիմագրավելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես չեմ լսել, որ ՀԱԵ հոտի մեջ այդպիսի բան կա: Իրոք չեմ լսել, բայց եթե բացահայտվի, հասնի այն էլ դատարան, ինչպես իմ ասած դեպքում էր, ուրեմն չեմ կարծում, թե մեր արքեպիսկոպոսներից մեկը կամ առավել ևս կաթողիկոսը կպաշտպանի այդ հոգևորականին իսկ իրենց դեպքում պաշտպանություն կա
> 
> ասելիքս չի սպառվել, Վարպետ ջան, դեռ շատ բան ունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի վեճերի պատճառ կարող է դառնալ


Սիրելիս, խոսքը հոգևոր դասի մասին չէ, այլ հոտի շարքային անդամի! Ինչու ես կարծում, որ քո նշած մարդը ավելին է Եհովայի վկաների հիերարխիայում, քան ես ու դու ՀԱԵ-ում? :Smile:  Տես? Չես ուզում ըմբռնել միտքս :Smile:  Հիտլերն էլ էր քրիստոնյա, հիշում ես? :Smile:  Ասածս դա է

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սիրելիս, խոսքը հոգևոր դասի մասին չէ, այլ հոտի շարքային անդամի! Ինչու ես կարծում, որ քո նշած մարդը ավելին է Եհովայի վկաների հիերարխիայում, քան ես ու դու ՀԱԵ-ում? Տես? Չես ուզում ըմբռնել միտքս Հիտլերն էլ էր քրիստոնյա, հիշում ես? Ասածս դա է


լավ, Վարպետ, սենց ասեմ: Հիտլերը իր պետության համար էր անում, իսկ եհովաները իրենց կազմակերպության համար են անում: Բայց եթե Հիտլերը ամբողջական պետության անունից էր գործում ու հանուն նրա, ապա այս խումբը գործում է մարդկանց մի խմբի անունից և ընդդեմ պետության: Սա իմ տեսակետն է

----------


## Վարպետ

> լավ, Վարպետ, սենց ասեմ: Հիտլերը իր պետության համար էր անում, իսկ եհովաները իրենց կազմակերպության համար են անում: Բայց եթե Հիտլերը ամբողջական պետության անունից էր գործում ու հանուն նրա, ապա այս խումբը գործում է մարդկանց մի խմբի անունից և ընդդեմ պետության: Սա իմ տեսակետն է


Սիրելիս, ես Հիտլերին չեմ քննարկում ախր: Ես քննարկում ես x քրիստոնյայի ու x Եհովայի վկայի նմանությունն ու տարբերությունը: Շատ դժվար ա ինձ հասկանալը ու չընկնելը սարեր ձորեր? :Smile:  Մեկ ա, ինչքան էլ փախնես սարեր ձորեր ընկնես, մեկ ա հետ եմ բերելու քննարկման թեմա  :LOL: 
Հարցը հետևյալն ա. Ինչ տարբերություն կա շարքային քրիստոնյայի (ոչ հոգևորականի) և շարքային վկայի մեղսունակության աստիճանի մեջ? Ինչու առաջին դեպքում կատարված հանցագործության դեպքում չի մեղադրվում կրոնն ամբողջությամբ, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում` մեղադրվում է? :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, որ ասում ես "եհովաները", իմ խնդալը գալիս ա :Jpit:  Դա հայր Աստծո անունն ա, ինքը մի հատ ա, սաղ չեն կարող Եհովա լինել, Աստղ  :LOL:

----------

REAL_ist (17.01.2009), Second Chance (08.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սիրելիս, ես Հիտլերին չեմ քննարկում ախր: Ես քննարկում ես x քրիստոնյայի ու x Եհովայի վկայի նմանությունն ու տարբերությունը: Շատ դժվար ա ինձ հասկանալը ու չընկնելը սարեր ձորեր? Մեկ ա, ինչքան էլ փախնես սարեր ձորեր ընկնես, մեկ ա հետ եմ բերելու քննարկման թեմա


եղավ :LOL:  գիտեմ, որ Հիտլերին չես քննարկում :Tongue: 



> Հարցը հետևյալն ա. Ինչ տարբերություն կա շարքային քրիստոնյայի (ոչ հոգևորականի) և շարքային վկայի մեղսունակության աստիճանի մեջ? Ինչու առաջին դեպքում կատարված հանցագործության դեպքում չի մեղադրվում կրոնն ամբողջությամբ, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում` մեղադրվում է?


տարբերությունը մոտավոր ասել էի: Դա կայանում է նրանում, որ երբ ՀԱԵ հետևորդին են դատում, ոչ կաթողիկոսը, ոչ եպիսկոպոսական դասի ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը, ոչ ոք եկեղեցու անունից չի հայտնում իր անհամաձայնությունը դատարանին: Ավելին, կաթողիկոսը չի բանադրում դատավորին, չի անիծում....
իսկ եհովաների դեպքում, ինչպես ցույց տվեց իմ բազմաչարչար պատմությունը՝ երեխայի ինքնասպանության մասին, խառնվում են իրենց կազմակերպության ղեկավարները ու այն էլ ինչ մակարդակով: Չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց, բայց իմ համար ահավոր նվաստացուցիչ ա, որ հասարակ ամերիկացի քաղաքացին կարող է մատ թափ տալ իմ երկրի դատավորի վրա



> Ի դեպ, որ ասում ես "եհովաները", իմ խնդալը գալիս ա Դա հայր Աստծո անունն ա, ինքը մի հատ ա, սաղ չեն կարող Եհովա լինել, Աստղ


գիտեմ, ուղղակի ալարում եմ անընդհատ գրել եհովայի վկա, եհովայի վկա :Blush: : Իսկ եթե գրեմ վկա, կարող ա հասկանաք դատարանում վկա իմաստով...

----------


## Terminator

> Ցավոք ինձ հիմա դա չի հետաքրքրում, բայց եթե ուզում ես` կարող ես փնտրել Сторожевая башня, ու հաստատ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բաներ կբերվեն


Ես էլ հիմա չեմ հետաքրքրվում, դրա հմար էլ շատ բան չեմ հիշում… օրինակ «վկաների» կազմակերպության հիմնադրի անունը՝ ոչ թէ Սմիթ է այլ Ջեյմս Ռասել…




> Նախ, ըստ իրենց, որևէ մեկը չի կարող գնալ Աստծո մոտ, քանի որ վկաների ուսմունքի անկյունաքարերից մեկը դա հոգու բացակայությունն է: Նրանց համար կա երկու սուբստանցիա` մարմին և ոգի, այլ կերպ ասած` շունչ, որը մարդու կինետիկ էներգիան է: Մահից հետո, երբ անջատվում է կինետիկ էներգիան, սկսում է գործել պոտենցիալը, մինչև որ չի սպառվում, և մարդը քայքայվում է: Այսինքն, ըստ վկաների, մարդը մեռնելուց հետո պարզապես երկարատև քնի մեջ է, նրանից հոգի չի անջատվում, որը գնա դժոխք, դրախտ, առավել ևս Եհովա Աստծո մոտ:


Ես էլ գիտեյի դրա մասին, ու չեմ էլ ասում, որ մեռնելուց հետո, անմիջապես գնում են Աստծո մոտ, այլ ուղղակի «պրծնում են» այդ կյանքից, թէև նրանց ներկայացուցիչը հերքում է, հարցազրույցի ճամանակ, ինքնասպանությունը գործելը…  




> Այո, նրանք դրանում համոզված են, ու Վերին Երուսաղեմն իրոք ժառանգելու է երկիրը, բայց այդպիսին կոչվելու են նրանք, ովքեր դեռ ապրելիս են լինելու Աստծո մեծ դատաստանի` Արմագեդոնի ժամանակ: Այն մարդիկ, որոնք մինչ այդ չեն միացել վկաներին, պետք է Արմագեդոնի ժամանակ Գեհենի բաժին դառնան, այսինքն ոչնչացվեն` առանց հարության հույսի: Իսկ բոլոր այն մարդիկ, որոնք մահացել են Արմագեդոնից առաջ, անկախ իրենց կրոնական հավատամքից, պետք է հարություն առնեն և ապրեն դրախտում` Երկրի վրա: *Բացի նրանցից, ովքեր ինքնասպանություն են գործել!!!* Ու սա վկաների հավատամքի մյուս կարևոր անկյունաքարերից է: Օրինակ Հուդան հարություն չի առնելու: Այս հանգամանքը միանշանակ է: Իզուր չվիճեք, խնդրում եմ


Լավ չվիճենք, որովհետև ես հիմա շատ քիչ բան եմ հիշում այդ երևույթի մասին…




> Աստվածաշնչին, ապա կրկին անգամ սխալ ես Նրանք քեզ կարող են քարոզել քո իսկ ձեռքի Աստվածաշնչով Մի քանի տարբերություններ կան միայն քո ու իրենց ձեռքի Աստվածաշունչների միջև: Պարզապես իրենց ձեռքի Աստվածաշնչում Տեր բառն ամեն տեղ փոխարինված է Եհովա բառով: Իրականում` նույն Աստվածաշունչն է:


Սխալ չեմ: Ոչ միայն ԱՄՆ-ի Աստվածաբաններն են խոսում դրանց մասին, այլ նաև հայ հոգևորականները… կներկայացնեմ այդ հարցազրույցը:

----------


## Monk

> Ես էլ հիմա չեմ հետաքրքրվում, դրա հմար էլ շատ բան չեմ հիշում… օրինակ «վկաների» կազմակերպության հիմնադրի անունը՝ ոչ թէ Սմիթ է այլ Ջեյմս Ռասել…


Մի փոքրիկ միջամտություն. կներեք, բայց էլի լավ չեք հիշում. կազմակերպության հիմնադրի անունը Չարլզ Թեյզ Ռասըլ է:  :Wink:

----------

Վարպետ (17.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> եղավ 
> տարբերությունը մոտավոր ասել էի: Դա կայանում է նրանում, որ երբ ՀԱԵ հետևորդին են դատում, ոչ կաթողիկոսը, ոչ եպիսկոպոսական դասի ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը, ոչ ոք եկեղեցու անունից չի հայտնում իր անհամաձայնությունը դատարանին: Ավելին, կաթողիկոսը չի բանադրում դատավորին, չի անիծում....
> իսկ եհովաների դեպքում, ինչպես ցույց տվեց իմ բազմաչարչար պատմությունը՝ երեխայի ինքնասպանության մասին, խառնվում են իրենց կազմակերպության ղեկավարները ու այն էլ ինչ մակարդակով: Չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց, բայց իմ համար ահավոր նվաստացուցիչ ա, որ հասարակ ամերիկացի քաղաքացին կարող է մատ թափ տալ իմ երկրի դատավորի վրա


Ապրես! Այսինքն քննարկումը տեղափոխեցինք կոռեկտ դաշտ: Հիմա ներկայացնում եմ երկու իրողություն, դու ընտրի, թե սրանց մեջ ինչ նմանություն կա: Մենք առաջին դրույթից եկանք հանգեցինք երկրորդին` մեր զրույցի արդյունքում:

Դրույթ 1. Եհովայի վկաները նպաստում են մանկահասակների ինքնասպանություններին:
Դրույթ 2. Եհովայի վկաները օգտագործում են իրենց իրավական կարգավիճակն ու մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիան` դատարանի վրա ճնշում գործադրելու համար:

Եթե խոսում էինք երկրորդից, հալալ ա մեզ: Եթե առաջինից` ամոթ մեզ: Սա կոչվում ա կոռեկտ քննարկում, երբ սարեր-ձորեր ընկնելու, հազար թեմա, ճիշտ ու սխալ, իմացած-չիմացած իրար խառնելու փոխարեն արծարծվում է կոնկրետ նյութական թեմա, որից տեղյակ ենք: Հասկացար հիմա? :Jpit:

----------


## Terminator

> Կեղծված Աստվածաշնչեր եւ աղանդավոր երգիչներ
> Երեւանի սբ. Հովհաննես-Մկրտիչ եկեղեցու հոգեւոր սպասավոր տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղեւոնդյանի պարզաբանումները՝ այսօր հանդիպող երեւույթների մասին:
> 
> …Եհովայի վկաները, հրատարակել են «Աստվածաշունչ», որտեղ  իմաստային փոփոխություններ են դրանցում առկա: Մենք գիտենք, թե մեկ ստորակետը կարող է իմաստ փոխել՝ ինչպես հայտնի արտահայտության մեջ՝ «Ներե՛լ, չի՛ կարելի պատժել», «Ներել չի՛ կարելի, պատժե՛լ»: Աղանդավորները ոչ միայն միտումնավոր սխալ կետադրություն են կիրառել, այլեւ բառեր են սխալ թարգմանել ու իմաստափոխել: Օրինակ, Հովհաննու ավետարանում բազում խեղաթյուրումներ կան: «Սկզբից էր բանը (բանը Քրիստոսն է) եւ բանը Աստծո մոտ էր եւ բանը Աստված էր...»: Այս փոքրիկ հատվածում նրանք 4-5 փոփոխություն են կատարել, աստված բառը տողատակ են իջեցրել փոքրատառով եւ «Բանը աստված էր»-ի փոխարեն գրել են «Բանը աստվածային է»: Ստացվել է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը աստված է, բայց ոչ այնպես զորեղ, ինչպես՝ հայր աստված Եհովան: Իսկ Եհովան, որ հրեական բառ է եւ նշանակում է՝ «Նա, որ է», ընդհանրապես չեն թարգմանել... Եթե գիրքը թարգմանվում է, պիտի ամբողջությամբ թարգմանվի, եւ ամեն բառի համարժեքը դրվի Աստվածաշնչում»,- նշեց տեր Շմավոնը: Նա հայտարարեց, որ Եհովայի վկաները ջանք չեն խնայում, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ հարմարեցնեն իրենց գաղափարախոսությանը: Մարդկանց մոլորեցնելու համար նրանք անվճար են բաժանում իրենց «Աստվածաշունչը»: Միամիտները տեղյակ չլինելով Սուրբ գրքի «խմբագրումներին», տեսնում են, որ այնտեղ իսկապես գրված է, թե Աստծո անունը Եհովա է կամ ոչ թե Հիսուսը Աստված է, այլ Աստվածային է եւ այլն:


Առավոտ.am

ՀԳ. Այդպիսի շատ սխալներ կարելի է բերել, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում դրանք…

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2009), Apsara (27.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Մի փոքրիկ միջամտություն. կներեք, բայց էլի լավ չեք հիշում. կազմակերպության հիմնադրի անունը Չարլզ Թեյզ Ռասըլ է:


Էլի եմ ասում, հիիմա լավ չեմ հիշում նրա անունը, բայց գրեցի ըստ ինետի մի կայքի, բայց որ ազգանունը Ռասել է դա փ :Smile: աստ է

----------


## Վարպետ

> Առավոտ.am
> 
> ՀԳ. Այդպիսի շատ սխալներ կարելի է բերել, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում դրանք…


Հա, փաստորեն արդեն արել էդ բանը :Smile:  Տես ոնց ա, եղբայր: Էն ինչ իրանք ասում են միշտ, նաև քո Աստվածաշնչի վրա, իրենք մեկնաբանում են յուրովի: Այսինքն էն, ինչ էդտեղ գրած էր ինձ համար նորություն չէ, ուղղակի դա ես լսել էի բանավոր, քարոզի ժամանակ, ու բացատրում են, թե ինչու է էդպես: Լավ, սարսափելի չէ :Smile:  Տարբերությունները շատ դեպքերում հիմնավորված են :Smile:  Ինչպես որինակ Թեոս և Խոթեոս տերմինները բնագրում թարգմանված են երկուն էլ որպես Աստված, այնինչ Խոթեոս իրոք նշանակում է աստվածային: Խոսքը հենց Հովհաննու 1.1-ի մասին է :Smile:  Բայց թողնենք էդ թեման, սա շատ երկար ու ոչ ֆորումային քննարկման, այլ մի ամբողջ գրքի շարադրման ենթակա առարկա է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապրես! Այսինքն քննարկումը տեղափոխեցինք կոռեկտ դաշտ: Հիմա ներկայացնում եմ երկու իրողություն, դու ընտրի, թե սրանց մեջ ինչ նմանություն կա: Մենք առաջին դրույթից եկանք հանգեցինք երկրորդին` մեր զրույցի արդյունքում:
> 
> Դրույթ 1. Եհովայի վկաները նպաստում են մանկահասակների ինքնասպանություններին:
> Դրույթ 2. Եհովայի վկաները օգտագործում են իրենց իրավական կարգավիճակն ու մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիան` դատարանի վրա ճնշում գործադրելու համար:
> 
> Եթե խոսում էինք երկրորդից, հալալ ա մեզ: Եթե առաջինից` ամոթ մեզ: Սա կոչվում ա կոռեկտ քննարկում, երբ սարեր-ձորեր ընկնելու, հազար թեմա, ճիշտ ու սխալ, իմացած-չիմացած իրար խառնելու փոխարեն արծարծվում է կոնկրետ նյութական թեմա, որից տեղյակ ենք: Հասկացար հիմա?


էս պարագայում, այսինքն՝ իմ ու քո բանավեճում, մենք քննարկում էինք 2-րդ դրույթը: Ես 1-ին կետի վերաբերյալ կարող էի ուրիշ սպանության օրինակ բերել, բայց որտեղ հանցագործը կրկին պաշտպանվեր խմբի կողմից :Smile:  /ուղղակի, ինչպես ասացի, մանրամասնությունները չգիտեմ այլ դեպքերի/

----------


## Վարպետ

> էս պարագայում, այսինքն՝ իմ ու քո բանավեճում, մենք քննարկում էինք 2-րդ դրույթը: Ես 1-ին կետի վերաբերյալ կարող էի ուրիշ սպանության օրինակ բերել, բայց որտեղ հանցագործը կրկին պաշտպանվեր խմբի կողմից /ուղղակի, ինչպես ասացի, մանրամասնությունները չգիտեմ այլ դեպքերի/


Էն վերջին տողը մանր ես գրել, որ չջղայնանամ էլի չիմացածդ բանի մասին խոսելուդ վրա? :LOL:  Լավ, արի փակենք թեման :Smile:  Եհովայի վկաները ինքնասպանություն չեն գործում, չեն դրդում, եթե եղել է դեպք, ապա եղել է մասնավոր, այդ ուսմունքի հետ կապ չունեցող:

----------


## Terminator

> Հա, փաստորեն արդեն արել էդ բանը Տես ոնց ա, եղբայր: Էն ինչ իրանք ասում են միշտ, նաև քո Աստվածաշնչի վրա, իրենք մեկնաբանում են յուրովի: Այսինքն էն, ինչ էդտեղ գրած էր ինձ համար նորություն չէ, ուղղակի դա ես լսել էի բանավոր, քարոզի ժամանակ, ու բացատրում են, թե ինչու է էդպես: Լավ, սարսափելի չէ Տարբերությունները շատ դեպքերում հիմնավորված են Ինչպես որինակ Թեոս և Խոթեոս տերմինները բնագրում թարգմանված են երկուն էլ որպես Աստված, այնինչ Խոթեոս իրոք նշանակում է աստվածային: Խոսքը հենց Հովհաննու 1.1-ի մասին է Բայց թողնենք էդ թեման, սա շատ երկար ու ոչ ֆորումային քննարկման, այլ մի ամբողջ գրքի շարադրման ենթակա առարկա է:


Դե ես ել գրքի մասին եմ ասում, որտեղ ավելի լավ է ներկայացվում այդ սխալ թարգմանությունները…  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե ես ել գրքի մասին եմ ասում, որտեղ ավելի լավ է ներկայացվում այդ սխալ թարգմանությունները…


Իմ ասելիքի ընդհանուր հանրագումարն այն է, եղբայր, որ իրենք եթե նոր թարգմանություն թողարկել էլ են, ապա միայն իրենց հարմարության ու օպերատիվության համար, քանի որ իրենք առանձնապես դրա կարիքը չունեն :Smile:  Իրենք քեզ թյուրիմացության մեջ չեն էլ գցելու քարոզի ժամանակ: Ասելու են` սա մերն ա, նախկինում սենց էր, հիմա մենք սենց ենք փոխել: Ու դրանից դու չես շահի միևնույն ա :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էն վերջին տողը մանր ես գրել, որ չջղայնանամ էլի չիմացածդ բանի մասին խոսելուդ վրա? Լավ, արի փակենք թեման Եհովայի վկաները ինքնասպանություն չեն գործում, չեն դրդում, եթե եղել է դեպք, ապա եղել է մասնավոր, այդ ուսմունքի հետ կապ չունեցող:


ամեն դեպքում որոշ վերապահումով եմ քո հետ համաձայնվում...
իրենք շատ խորամանկ են, հատկապես երեխաներին են փորձում իրենց շարքերը մտցնել, իսկ այդ ճանապարհին չեն էլ մտածում, որ երեխային գուցե հոգեկան մեծ հարված են հասցնում, ինչն էլ կարող է դրդել անցանկալի հետևանքների  :Wink:  իսկ սպիտակով գրածս ուղղակի փորձում էր հավաստիացնել, որ նվաստս տիրապետում է այլ տեղեկությունների՝ կապված նման հանգուցալուծման հասած պատմությունների հետ :Jpit: )

Համաձայն եմ, թեման փակում ենք :Smile:

----------

Վարպետ (17.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Էն վերջին տողը մանր ես գրել, որ չջղայնանամ էլի չիմացածդ բանի մասին խոսելուդ վրա? Լավ, արի փակենք թեման Եհովայի վկաները ինքնասպանություն չեն գործում, չեն դրդում, եթե եղել է դեպք, ապա եղել է մասնավոր, այդ ուսմունքի հետ կապ չունեցող:


Լավ էլի… եթե այդպիսի բաներ չկան, ապա որտեղից այդպիսի լուրեր.  մեջբերում.

1. 


> «2005 թ. հոկտեմբերի 19-ին, ժամը 11.30-ի սահմաններում Ոստիկանության Գուգարքի բաժնից Վանաձորի Բազումի բաժանմունք ահազանգ է ստացվել այն մասին, որ Թագավորանիստ կոչվող սարում կախվելու միջոցով ինքնասպանության փորձ է կատարել 1962թ. ծնված Կ.Պ.-ն։ Վերջինս փայտից խաչ է պատրաստել, իսկ դրա վերնամասում փակցված ստվարաթղթի վրա գրել է, որ ինքը Եհովա Աստծո հետեւորդներից է, տերունական երազ է տեսել եւ պետք է համբարձվի երկինք, քանի որ այդ օրն ու ժամը հասել է»։


2.


> Ինչո՞ւ են այս աղանդի հետ առնչություն ունեցող երեխաները ինքնասպանություն գործում։ Շատ մասնագետների կարծիքով, երեխայի՝ դեռ ամբողջությամբ չձեւավորված գիտակցության վրա խոր ազդեցություն են թողնում աշխարհի մոտալուտ վերջի մասին խոսակցությունները։ Երեխայի մոտ առաջանում է վախ, եւ նա ցանկանում է խուսափել այդ օրվան ականատես լինելուց, քանի որ «Եհովայի վկաները» դա ներկայացնում են որպես «Աստծո ցասման օր»՝ զարհուրելի ու դաժան տեսարաններով։ Ահա այս ամենի ազդեցությամբ` երեխան կամ ինքնասպան է լինում, կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, նրա հոգեկան աշխարհը լիովին խեղաթյուրվում է։ Ընդհանրապես, այս հարցում ամենամեծ տուժողները հենց երեխաներն են՝ ինչպիսի մարդիկ պետք է նրանք դառնան ապագայում, երբ փոքր տարիքից աղանդավոր ծնողները նրանց մեջ ատելություն են ներարկում բոլոր ոչ եհովականների նկատմամբ, եթե երեխան չի մասնակցում ոչ մի տոնակատարության (Ամանոր, ծննդյան տարեդարձ եւ այլն), եթե նրան արգելվում է խաղալ ոչ եհովական երեխաների հետ։ Երեխան կտրվում է հասարակությունից, մեկուսանում եւ դառնում սեփական մտածելակերպ չունեցող եւ կրոնական ղեկավարի ամեն մի ասածին անվերապահորեն ենթարկվող մարդ, որից ամեն ինչ կարելի է սպասել։ Իսկ ո՞ւր մնացին երեխաների իրավունքներն ու նրանց նկատմամբ սերն ու հոգածությունը, որի մասին խոսում են «Եհովայի վկաները»։


3. 


> Մայրը գնում էր աղանդի հանդիպումներին եւ ստիպում, որ երկու երեխաներն էլ անպայման գնային։ Նրանցից մեկը գերզգայուն էր, զարգացման այն տարիքում էր, որ ներշնչման աստիճանն էլ բարձր էր։ Այդ երեխային, փաստորեն, մեղքի, մեղավորության զգացում էին ներշնչել, որ ինքը եթե այդպես է մտածում, այսպես է անում, ապա ունի որոշակի մեղքեր, Աստծո առջեւ ինքը մեղավոր է։
> 14-ամյա երեխայի մոտ այդ ամենի պատճառով, որպես հետեւանք, ձեւավորվել էր իր նկատմամբ գնահատականի՝ ինքնագնահատականի ցածր աստիճան, ինքնանվաստացում։ Իր նկատմամբ ատելությամբ էր լցված, մտածում էր, որ ինքը սխալ մարդ է, լավ չի ապրում։ Այդ պատճառով նրա մեջ առաջացել էին նույնիսկ ինքնասպանության մտքեր։
> Ի դեպ, այդ երեխայի հայրը դեմ էր, որ կինը երեխաների հետ գնում է աղանդի հանդիպումներին, այդ կապակցությամբ ընտանիքում առաջացել էր կոնֆլիկտ։ Մի կողմից՝ երեխան սիրում էր հորը, մյուս կողմից՝ ե՛ւ աղանդի, ե՛ւ մոր կողմից նրա նկատմամբ ատելություն էր ներշնչվել, որովհետեւ աղանդները հիմնականում հետեւյալ մոտեցումն ունեն՝ ով մեզ հետ չէ, մեր թշնամին է։ Նաեւ նշված պատճառով, որպես այս անելանելի վիճակից դուրս գալու ելք, երեխան միակ ճանապարհը տեսել էր ինքնասպանությունը, կատարել դրա փորձը, ինչից հետո հայտնվել մեր հոգեբանական կենտրոնում։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ էլի… եթե այդպիսի բաներ չկան, ապա որտեղից այդպիսի լուրեր.  մեջբերում.


Պահո~... Ապեր, ես սիրում եմ, որ ինձ միանգամից են հասկանում: Էս որակի բանավեճն ինձ հոգնացնում է :Smile: 
Եհովայի վկան չէր կարող փայտից խաչ պատրաստել, քանի որ իրենք խաչն ընդհանրապես չեն ընդունում որպես Հիսուսի մահվան գործիք, այլ սյունը, հասարակ, անթև սյունը: Որ դու էս տարրական գիտելիքները նույնիսկ չունես իրենց մասին, ախր ինչ ես անում էստեղ? :Sad:  Դե չի կարելի էլի:  :Sad:

----------


## Terminator

> Պահո~... Ապեր, ես սիրում եմ, որ ինձ միանգամից են հասկանում: Էս որակի բանավեճն ինձ հոգնացնում է
> Եհովայի վկան չէր կարող փայտից խաչ պատրաստել, քանի որ իրենք խաչն ընդհանրապես չեն ընդունում որպես Հիսուսի մահվան գործիք, այլ սյունը, հասարակ, անթև սյունը: Որ դու էս տարրական գիտելիքները նույնիսկ չունես իրենց մասին, ախր ինչ ես անում էստեղ? Դե չի կարելի էլի:


Նախ ես չեմ ասում, այլ դա մի քրեական գործից է, որը անդրադարթել է թերթը…
Չի երևում, որ այդ նյութերը վերցված են ինետտից…
Նորից եմ ասում, ես 1-2 տարի առաջ շատ լավ գիտեյի նրանց մասին, ԱՆԳԱՄ ՎԻՃԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԵՋ ԷԻ ՄՏՆՈՒՄ ՆՐԱՆՑ հԵՏ, ինչպես կարող եմ չիմանալ նրանց մասին ու վիչաբանեմ հետները…

ՀԳ. արդեն դու սկսում ես վիրավորել: ուրեմն որ ես մի քրեական գործից մեջբերում եմ անում, որտեղ նշվում է խաչի մասին, ուրեմն ես այնքան հիմար եմ, որ չգիտեմ, «վկաները» խաչը չեն ընդունում, այլ ցցափայտը: ու դու այդ հիմք ընդունելով, ասում ես չգիտեմ նրանց մասին ու ինչ եմ անում այստեղ… եթե ես իմ խոսքերը ասեյի դա կարելի էր հասկանալ, բայց այս դեպքում, դա սխալ է:
 Նորից ասեմ, ուզում ես նրանց պաշտոնական կայքը ասեմ, որպեսզի համոզվես, որ շաատ լավ գիտեմ նրանց մասին կանց թէ դու :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Նախ ես չեմ ասում, այլ դա մի քրեական գործից է, որը անդրադարթել է թերթը…
> Չի երևում, որ այդ նյութերը վերցված են ինետտից…
> Նորից եմ ասում, ես 1-2 տարի առաջ շատ լավ գիտեյի նրանց մասին, ԱՆԳԱՄ ՎԻՃԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԵՋ ԷԻ ՄՏՆՈՒՄ ՆՐԱՆՑ հԵՏ, ինչպես կարող եմ չիմանալ նրանց մասին ու վիչաբանեմ հետները…
> 
> ՀԳ. արդեն դու սկսում ես վիրավորել: ուրեմն որ ես մի քրեական գործից մեջբերում եմ անում, որտեղ նշվում է խաչի մասին, ուրեմն ես այնքան հիմար եմ, որ չգիտեմ, «վկաները» խաչը չեն ընդունում, այլ ցցափայտը: ու դու այդ հիմք ընդունելով, ասում ես չգիտեմ նրանց մասին ու ինչ եմ անում այստեղ… եթե ես իմ խոսքերը ասեյի դա կարելի էր հասկանալ, բայց այս դեպքում, դա սխալ է:
>  Նորից ասեմ, ուզում ես նրանց պաշտոնական կայքը ասեմ, որպեսզի համոզվես, որ շաատ լավ գիտեմ նրանց մասին կանց թէ դու


Ի սեր Աստծո, հավատում եմ :Smile:  Վիրավորելու նպատակ չեմ հետապնդել :Smile:  Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեջբերումներին, ապա եթե դու դրանք բերում ես որպես քո հիմնավորման փաստարկ, ապա դրանց հետ համաձայն ես:
Չեմ ուզում այլևս էս բովանդակությամբ շարունակել զույցը: 
Ես էս բաժնում լիարժեք մտնում եմ իմ մոդերի լիազորությունների մեջ, և միայն այդքանը :Smile:  Սփռեք ձեր գիտելիքները, եթե նորերի կարիքը չունեք :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ի սեր Աստծո, հավատում եմ Վիրավորելու նպատակ չեմ հետապնդել 
> Չեմ ուզում այլևս էս բովանդակությամբ շարունակել զույցը: 
> Ես էս բաժնում լիարժեք մտնում եմ իմ մոդերի լիազորությունների մեջ, և միայն այդքանը Սփռեք ձեր գիտելիքները, եթե նորերի կարիքը չունեք


Մի վերջին բանն էլ ասեմ ու վերջ… Նախ ես չեմ  պատրաստվում  Սփռել իմ գիտելիքները և ես շաաաաաաաատ հետաքրքրասեր լինելով, մեծ հաճույքով եմ լսում ուրիշի մեկնաբանությունները, ոչ միայն այս թեմայում, բացի «քաղաքականություն» բաժնից, որտեղ աշխատում եմ չմտնել…
Լավ, չշարունակենք… :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Ինչքան էլ Վարպետը փորձի մեղմել Եհովականների մասին տարածված պաշտոնական և ոչ պաշտոնական վատ լուրերն ու փաստերը, միևնույնն է փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ նրանց աղանդը հիվանդագին և քայքայիչ է: Կան շատ աղանդներ,  բայց ոչ մի տեղ հասարակությունից այդ աստիճան տարանջատում չի նկատվում:

Մի բան էլ կա все дороги ведут в Рим աեն մարդ իր հոգևոր զարգացման ճանապարհը յուրովի է գտնում և շարժվում առաջ:

----------

Dorian (27.01.2009), Dragon (29.01.2009), Elmo (27.01.2009), Enigmatic (11.06.2009), miracle (03.02.2009), Rammstein (30.01.2009), Terminator (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Հոգեվորսությունը քրեական հանցագործություն է. եհովայի վկաները հոգեվորսությամբ են զբաղվում, այսինքն հանցագործներ են:
Մարդկանց տեռորի ենթարկելը զզվանք է առաջացնում: :Bad: 
Որքան էլ փորձեն քողարկել քարոզչության եվ իրենց կանոնադրական խնդիրների իրազեկման շղարշի տակ, մեկ է, էշին էլ հասկանալի է, որ ամեն կերպ մարդկանց փորձում են մոլորեցնել ու դարձնել իրեն պես հերթական զոմբին:
Անկեղծ ցավում եմ, որ ամենահին քրիստոնյա ազգի մեջ նման ախտ, կեղտ կա, եվ ամենակարեվորը, որ կան հայեր որ զբաղվում են դրանով, որ պաշպանում են, որ չեն հասկանում հարցի լրջությունը եվ հետագայի աղետաբեր հետեվանքները:
(...) իսկ ես սիրում եմ իմ հարենիքը, իմ կրոնը ու անմանցորդ նվիրված եմ: :Love: 
Մեր գոյը մեր պահպանողականության մեջ է:

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), may (29.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (03.02.2009)

----------


## may

Աղանդավոր ընտանիքների զավակների հետ հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկայի դասաժամերին որոշ խնդիրներ են առաջանում:

«Մեր դասարանի տղաներից մեկը, որը Եհովայի վկա է, ինձ սիրո խոստովանություն անելիս այսպես է դիմում. «Դու նման ես Աստվածուհու, դու իմ Աստվածուհին ես»,- թիվ 131 դպրոցի 9-րդ դասարանի աշակերտուհիներից Անին (անունը փոփոխված է) «Առավոտին» պատմեց իր ոչ սովորական դասընկերոջ մասին: Զրույցի ընթացքում աշակերտուհին նաեւ այլ մանրամասներ բացահայտեց, մասնավորապես, որ իրենց «աղանդավոր» դասընկերները հրաժարվում են էքսկուրսիաների մասնակցելուց. «Նույնիսկ, երբ մի անգամ գնացել էինք Օշական, մեր աղանդավոր դասընկերները հրաժարվեցին Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի գերեզմանին մոտենալ: Իսկ երբ Ամանորին գնացինք դասղեկի տուն, նրանք կրկին հրաժարվեցին միանալ մեզ: Կամ երբ տղաների տոնին նրանց նվերներ մատուցեցինք, հրաժարվեցին վերցնել, քանի որ իրենց հավատքը նվեր ընդունել թույլ չի տալիս»: Անին մեզ հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ իրենց հայոց եկեղեցու պատմության դասաժամերին եւս խնդիրներ են առաջանում աղանդավոր ընտանիքների երեխաների հետ: «Օրինակ, երբ ուսուցչուհին ասում է, որ «Հայր մերն» ասեն կամ խաչակնքեն, երեխաները հրաժարվում են, իսկ նա սպառնում է անբավարար նշանակել: Հայ գրականության դասաժամերին էլ են խնդիրներ առաջանում: Օրինակ՝ Գրիգոր Նարեկացու տաղերն են մեր աղանդավոր դասընկերները հրաժարվում արտասանել, քանի որ վերջում օրհնություն կա»: Այս խնդիրն անհատական չէ եւ չի վերաբերում միայն մեկ դպրոցի: Այն գոյություն ունի բոլոր այն կրթօջախներում, որտեղ հաճախում են աղանդավոր ընտանիքների զավակներ: Այս դեպքում մանկավարժական խստապահանջությունը հակասության մեջ է մտնում ՀՀ Սահմանադրության հետ, որով ամրագրված է կրոնի եւ դավանանքի ազատություն:

«Առավոտը» զուգահեռներ անցկացնելու համար զրուցեց նաեւ որոշ իրանահայ երիտասարդների հետ, պարզելու, թե արդյո՞ք իսլամադավան այդ պետությունում քրիստոնեադավան աշակերտները ենթարկվում են գաղափարական բռնությունների, կամ արդյո՞ք նրանք կանգնում են ինչ-ինչ սահմանափակումների առաջ: Երիտասարդների փոխանցմամբ՝ բացառիկ դեպքեր, իհարկե, լինում են, սակայն հիմնականում կրթօջախներում վառ արտահայտված խտրականություններ չեն դրվում տարբեր կրոններ դավանող աշակերտների միջեւ: Բայց նման դեպքերից խուսափելու համար քրիստոնյաները խուսափում են իրենց երեխաներին ուղարկել Իրանի պետական դպրոցներ:

«Առավոտը» զրուցեց Մայր աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի Քրիստոնեական դաստիարակության կենտրոնի տնօրեն՝ hոգեշնորհ տեր Վարդան աբեղա Նավասարդյանի հետ, պարզելու համար, թե մանկավարժ- աղանդավոր ընտանիքի զավակ հակասություններն ինչպե՞ս են փորձում հարթել: «Մենք կազմակերպում ենք ուսուցիչների վերապատրաստումներ, որտեղ խոսվում են այդ խնդիրների մասին: Երեւանի դպրոցների ուսուցիչներին դեռ չենք հանդիպել, դա ծրագրվում է հաջորդ ամսվա ընթացքում,- հայտնեց տեր Վարդանը եւ հավելեց:- Մենք ուսուցիչներին հորդորում ենք երբեէ որեւէ բախում չունենալ աղանդավոր ընտանիքների զավակների հետ: Ուսուցիչը իրավունք չունի այդ երեխաներին ստիպել խաչակնքել եւ այլն: Այն, ինչ անում ենք հանրակրթական դպրոցներում, պետական չափորոշիչների սահմանում է: Ուսուցիչների առաջ աղանդավոր ընտանիքներից դուրս եկած աշակերտների հետ հակառակվելու պահանջ չենք դնում, այլ ասում, որ ամեն ինչ պիտի լինի սիրո հիման վրա: Շատ աղանդավոր երեխաներ կան, որ լռությամբ սովորում են հայոց եկեղեցու պատմության թեմաները՝ զուտ իբրեւ դաս: Ուստի, ուսուցիչ-աղանդավոր աշակերտ շփումը մնում է այդ սահմանի վրա: Ոչ ուսուցիչները, ոչ էլ դպրոցների տնօրենները իրավունք չունեն այդ երեխաներին ստիպել մասնակցելու ուխտագնացությունների: Այնպես, ինչպես նմանատիպ հարցերում են զատորոշվում աղանդավոր աշակերտները, նույն ձեւով էլ պիտի տարբերվեն հայոց եկեղեցու պատմության առարկայի դեպքում: Ցանկացած ճնշման դեպքում լուրջ նկատողություն է տրվում ուսուցչին: Կան մեկ տարվա մեջ հավատքի եկած ուսուցիչներ, որոնք պատմաբան կամ լեզվաբան են եւ միանգամից սկսում են երեխաներին ստիպել, որ դասը խաչակնքելով սկսեն, կամ «Հայր մեր» ասեն: Եհովայի վկայի երեխան, իհարկե, չի անի այդ բանը»: Խնդիրն առավել կոնկրետացնելու համար հետաքրքրվեցինք, թե տեր Վարդանը ճի՞շտ է համարում այն, որ ուսուցիչն այս կամ այն միջոցով փորձում է պատժել դասի որոշ հատվածներ պատասխանելուց հրաժարվող աշակերտին: Նա պատասխանեց. «Սկզբունքորեն պատժելն ինձ համար ընդունելի է, բայց ոչ՝ այս պարագայում: Մենք ոչ թե պիտի պատժենք, այլ աշխատենք շահել, ետ բերել մեր զավակներին: Գուցե երեխան ծնողի ճնշման տակ գնացել է աղանդի հետքերով, բայց դա բնավ հարմար առիթ չէ, որ ուսուցիչը նրան անբավարար նշանակի, այլապես դա կնմանվի սեւամորթների եւ սպիտակամորթների պայքարին»: Անդրադառնալով հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկայի դասագրքերին՝ տեր Վարդանը նշեց. «Նյութը շատ խորացված եկեղեցապաշտություն չի քարոզում: Այդտեղ կան Սուրբ գրքից հատվածներ, որոնք չեզոք են: Իսկ առարկան իր կերպի մեջ մի միջոց է՝ աղանդների դեմ պայքարին ուղղված»: Տեր Վարդանը նաեւ նշեց, որ կան դեպքեր, երբ աղանդավորների երեխաները դարձի են եկել. «Վանաձորից, Աբովյանից վկայություններ ունեցանք, որ տարիներ առաջ հոգեգալստականների աղանդին հետեւող որոշ աշակերտներ այժմ եկեղեցի են գնում, քանի որ հասկացել են՝ ինչն ինչ է: Այս դեպքում էլ խնդիր է առաջանում նրանց ծնողների հետ, որոնք դիմել են Գուգարաց մարզպետարան՝ հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան դպրոցից հանելու համար, քանի որ իրենց երեխաները սկսել են իրենց հակադրվել՝ ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելով»: Տեր Վարդանը «Առավոտին» նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ արդեն սկսել են մանկապարտեզների դաստիարակների վերապատրաստումները, որտեղ նրանց տրվում են քրիստոնեական որոշ գիտելիքներ՝ փոքրիկների հարցերին ճիշտ պատասխանելու համար: Սա դեռ պաշտոնական գործընթաց չէ, դրանում ընդգրկված են Երեւանի եւ մարզերի որոշ մանկապարտեզներ:

----------

Ambrosine (03.02.2009), Chilly (04.02.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), miracle (03.02.2009), Monk (03.02.2009), Terminator (03.02.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ուզում եմ նաև Եհովայի վկա հանդիսացող առանձին մարդկանց հետ ունեցածս շփման արդյունքում արածս հետևությունների մասին ասել։ Ինչքան Եհովայի վկաների հետ որ շփվել եմ, նրանց հետ խոսելիս հիմնականում այնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ստացել, որ խոսում եմ տրամաբանելու և վերլուծելու ունակությունից զրկված, սահմանափակ մտածողության տեր մարդկանց հետ, նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել՝ զոմբիների հետ... Այո, բավականին շատ հիմքեր կան եզրակացնելու, որ այդ աղանդը մարդկանց իրոք զոմբիացնում է, զրկում է անհատականությունից և ինքնուրույն մտածելու, վերլուծելու կարողությունից։ Նրանք, որպես կանոն, անգիր արած կրկնում են Ատվածաշնչից վերցված որոշ հատվածներ, մեկնաբանում իրենց ուզածով, իսկ երբ ինչ-որ հարց ես տալիս, որի պատասխանը նախապես անգիր արած չեն լինում, ապա կամ ասում են, որ իրենք դա դեռ չեն ուսումնասիրել (չնայած այդ հարցերը հաճախ շատ լուրջ, կարևոր և հիմնարար հարցեր են լինում), կամ փորձում են իրենց բնորոշ անտրամաբանական, «գլուխ հարթուկելու» եղանակներով տակից դուրս գալ, որը թեկուզ մի քիչ տրամաբանություն ունեցող մարդու համար ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է։
> 
> Իսկ նրանց «մարդկանց փրկելու» առաքելությունը շատ հաճախ զուտ ձևական բնույթ է կրում։ Իրականում նրանք ամեն մի «որսացած» մարդու համար որոշակի գումար են ստանում, և խիստ կասկածելի է՝ արդյոք նույն բանը կանեին առանց վարձատրության թե ոչ։ 
> 
> Եվ, վերջապես, մարդիկ, դառնալով «Եհովայի վկաներ» աղանդի անդամ, գործնականում դադարում են հասարակության անդամ լինելուց. փաստորեն, նրանք, բացի իրենց կազմակերպության ղեկավարությունից, օրենսդրությունից և այլն, այլ ղեկավարություն, այլ օրենքներ չեն ճանաչում, հետևաբար որքան շատ լինեն նրանք, այնքան շատ քաղաքացի է կորցնում տվյալ պետությունը։ Մի՞թե սա վտանգավոր չէ պետության համար։




Ի  գիտություն   բոլորիտ,   մարդկանց   արարքներով     հավատքը     չես  կարող   որակավորել,  ասածիս  ապացույց,  եթե    Հուդան    դավաճաներ,  իսկ   Պետրոսն   էլ   մի    գիշերվա   մեջ    երեք   անգամ    ուրացավ   Հիսուսին,  մյուս    երկու   եղբայրներն   էլ   իշխանության   տենչ   ունեին,  միթե   այսքանը   իմանալով   կարող  եք   ասել,  թե  քրիստոնեությունը   սխալ   ուսմունք   է???

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ի  գիտություն   բոլորիտ,   մարդկանց   արարքներոբոլորիտ,   մարդկանց   արարքներով     հավատքը     չես  կարող   որակավորել,


Հարգարժան Վրեժ.բարի հորդորանքս քեզ՝  
ի գիտություն բոլորիդ. բոլորդ խելոք լսեք և այլ նմանորինակ  արտահայտությունները ոչ ոքի չեն հիացնում.մանավանդ այն դեպքում.երբ այդ ի գիտությունը այդքան էլ ի գիտության  արժանի չէ։ 
 ինչպե՞ս թէ   մարդկանց   արարքներով     հավատքը     չես  կարող   որակավորել,  :Shok:  Մրդու գործերը հենց հավատքի առհավատչան են։ 
գրված է որ ՙծառը իր պտուղից ճանաչեք՚  պտուղներն էլ՝ հենց գործերն են . բարեկամս։ :Smile:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (15.10.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելի   սահակ,  կներես    բայց... դու   իրողությունները   լրիվ   շփոթում   ես   իրար   հետ,  Ձեր   պատկերացումները   քրիստոնեություն  հավատամքի   վերաբերյալ    շատ  հեռու   են   իրականությունից:  Նախ,    Սոդոմ   գոմորի   պատմությունը   եւ  Աբրահամի   կյանքի   դրվագները,՝   դա   քրիստոնեություն   հավատամքի   հետ   բոլորովին   կապ   չունեն,   դու   մեջբերումներ   ես   անում    աստվածաշնչից,   որը   կազմված   է  հին   եւ   նոր   կտակարաններից,   իսկ   հին   կտակարանը   եթ՞ե   տեղ   է   զբաղեցնում    նոր   կտակարանից   առաջ,   դա   չի   նշանակում   որ   հին   կտակարանը   կարելի   է   ընդունել   որպես   քրիստոնեություն   քարոզող   գիրք:  Քրիստոնեության   գիրքը՝   դա   նոր   կտակարանն   է,   իսկ   հին  կտակարանը   բոլորովին   կապ   չունի    քրիստոնեության   գաղափարախոսության   հետ,   որովհետեւ   այնտեղ    մեկ   բառ   անգամ   գոյություն   չունի   Քրիստոսի    խոսքը:



Եթե  տեղյակ  չեք,  տեղեկացնեմ,  որ  հենց  ինքը`  Հիսուսը  առաջնորդվում  էր  հին  կտակարանով, եվ  մեջբերումներ  էր  անում   այնտեղից,  երբ  փորձվում  էր  սատանայի   կողմից..........

----------


## վրեժ62

> Յախվեն, այսինքն Եհովան, հրեաների Աստվածներից մեկն է եղել, դեռ նախքան մեկ Աստծո գաղափարի ընդունումը: Ոչ մի «երևույթ» չեմ տեսնում Աստծո Եհովա անվան մեջ: Աստվածաշնչում Աստծուն բազմաթիվ անուններ են տալիս: Հիմա ի՞նչ Էլլոհիմի վկաներ, Սաբաովթի վկաներ, Էլ Գեբարի վկաներ էլ են պետք, որ երևույթը պահպանե՞ն: Ո՞նց կարելի ա Աստծուն անունով դիմել, չեմ հասկանում: Մարդիկ իրանց պետերին են վախենում անունով կոչեն, դուք ստեղ Աստծուն եք անուններ ման գալիս...


Եթե   գոնէ  մեկ  անգամ   աստվածաշունչը   կարդացած  լինեիր,  կամ   գոնէ  տերունական   աղոթքի   իմաստը   հասկանայիր,  կիմանայիր   Աստծո   անվան   կարեվորությունը...

----------


## վրեժ62

> Բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում մարդն ունի դավանանքի ազատություն: Անհնար է արգելել ինչ-որ մեկին հավատալ նրան, ինչին հավատում է: Միակ բանը, որ ըստ ինձ, կարող է և պիտի անի պետությունը, դա քարոզչության արգելումն է: Չէ որ ներկայիս քարոզիչները (աղանդավորականներին նկատի ունեմ) գործում են հիմնականում համոզման մեթոդով, կիրառում ամեն տեսակ խորամանկություն, ինչպես Եհովայի վկաներն են մեջբերում Քրիստոսի խոսքերը, ասում, որ ընդունում են նրան, ստեղծում պատրանք, ասես շատ չնչին տարբերություն կա իրենց և առաքելական եկեղեցու միջև և միայն նոր զոհին իրենց կողմ քաշելուց հետո են սկսում բացահայտել Քրիստոսի սովորական մարգարե լինելը, սկսում են ավելի շատ հենվել ինչ-որ Ամովսի գրությունների վրա, հղել Հին կտակարանին... Այ հենց նման ծուղակների դեմ պիտի պայքարի պետությունը: Ուզում են Եհովայի վկա դառնան, խնդրեմ: Բայց թող իմանան ինչ են դառնում:



եթե   ցանկություն    ունեք    հուշեմ,  որ    Եհովայի    վկաների     ու   եկեղեցու     ուսմունքի    մեջ    սարեր       ու      ձորերի     տարբերություն    կա,իսկ    ինչ    մնում   է    Քրիստոսին,    մի   մոռացեք,   որ   հենց    Քրիստոսներ    միշտ    մեջբերումներ    անում    հին    կտակարանից,  օրինակ   հենց  սամարացի   կնոջ    հետ    խոսելիս....

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մոտ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը դարձել է Եհովայի վկա. Արդեն 2 տարի:
Առանձնապես վերաբերմունք չունեի նրանց հանդեպ, նույն կերպ էի վերբերվում ինչպես մնացած այլ բաներին հավատացող մարդկանց: Բայց քանի որ գործին մոտ մարդ էր, սկսեցի տեղեկություներ հավաքել նրանց մասին: Ուրեմը նենց հասկացա, որ կան տարբեր աստիճանի վկաներ: Կան այնպիսիները որոնց լսելիս մատծում ես « գիժ հո՞ չես»  :Shok: , իսկ կան վկաներ որոնք համարյա նույնն են ինչպիսինը առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդները, որոշակի վերապահումներով: Կարողա դիտարկումներս սխալ են, բայց... ուրեմը իմ այս ընկերուհին դեռ չի եղել որ չմասնակցի որևէ խնջույքի,լինի տարեդարձ, նշանադրություն, հարսանիք ու չկա նենց մի արտառոց բան, որ տարբերվի շրջապատից: Բայց մի այլ կողմից մտածում եմ, որ դա կարողա դեռ սկիզբնա դրա համար: Թեկուզ չեմ ուզում սենց մտածեմ: Ճիշտա հիմա տարածության  պատճառով քիչ ենք շփվում, բայց նա մնումա իմ ընկերուհին, ես իրեն շատ եմ սիրում ու գնահատում մարդկային այլ արժեքների համար: Երբեք կրոնական թեմաներով չենք զրուցում, չենք էլ փորձել: Ինքը գիտի որ ես աթեիստ եմ: 
Ի դեպ շատ բարի արտաքին ունեն ստաժավոր վկաները, որոշ դեպերում «_հիմարի_» տեսք էլ է հաղորդում...

----------


## Enigmatic

ես խիստ բացասական եմ վերաբերվում էդ երևույթին
ոնցոր կներեք բայց տիզ լինեն, հետո էլ ասեմ հավատը դռնեդուռ ման գալով չեն մուրում,իսկ իրանց դեպքում տենց ա ստացվում, էնքան դեպքեր գիտեմ իրանց աննորմալ պահվածքի մասին, ինքս եմ ականատես եղել, բացի դրանից իրանց լսել՝ շուտով աշխարհի վերջն ա սաղ մարդիկ մեռնելու են, մնալու են մենակ իրանք :Jpit:  վայ-վայ վայ այ ազգ պառակտողնեեեր ծիծաղամ

----------

Kuk (11.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Մեր տուն մի ժամանակ շատ էին գալիս, ու իրանք արդեն սովոր էին, որ շատերն իրանց վատ են վերաբերվում. մեկը հեգնանքով, մեկը զայրույթով, ոմանք նույնիսկ դուրս էին տշում շենքի տարածքից, մի երկու անգամ ես էլ եմ էս վերջի ձևերով վարվել :Jpit:  Հենց դուռը բացեցի, երկու հոգի էին՝ մի աղջիկ, մի տղա, էս տղեն ոտը գցեց դռան արանքը, իբր չկարողնամ փակեմ, ու սկսեց խոսել, թե խնդրում եմ երկու րոպե լսեք մեզ.... և այլն. հրեցի մի կողմ, մի երկու բառ ասեցի, մի հատ էլ քացով տուտուզին ու հավաքեցին իրանց տվյալ տարածքից: Բայց եղել ա, որ շատ շնորհքով եկել են, կարճ-կոնկրետ ասել եմ՝ չի հետաքրքրում, շատ սիրալիր ներողություն են խնդրել անհանգստացնելու համար ու հեռացել են:

----------

Enigmatic (11.06.2009), Հայկօ (12.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Մոտ ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը դարձել է Եհովայի վկա. Արդեն 2 տարի:
> Առանձնապես վերաբերմունք չունեի նրանց հանդեպ, նույն կերպ էի վերբերվում ինչպես մնացած այլ բաներին հավատացող մարդկանց: Բայց քանի որ գործին մոտ մարդ էր, սկսեցի տեղեկություներ հավաքել նրանց մասին: *Ուրեմը նենց հասկացա, որ կան տարբեր աստիճանի վկաներ*: Կան այնպիսիները որոնց լսելիս մատծում ես « գիժ հո՞ չես» , իսկ կան վկաներ որոնք համարյա նույնն են ինչպիսինը առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդները, որոշակի վերապահումներով: Կարողա դիտարկումներս սխալ են, բայց... ուրեմը իմ այս ընկերուհին *դեռ չի եղել որ չմասնակցի որևէ խնջույքի,լինի տարեդարձ, նշանադրություն, հարսանիք ու չկա նենց մի արտառոց բան, որ տարբերվի շրջապատից*: Բայց մի այլ կողմից մտածում եմ, որ դա կարողա դեռ սկիզբնա դրա համար: Թեկուզ չեմ ուզում սենց մտածեմ: Ճիշտա հիմա տարածության  պատճառով քիչ ենք շփվում, բայց նա մնումա իմ ընկերուհին, ես իրեն շատ եմ սիրում ու գնահատում մարդկային այլ արժեքների համար: Երբեք կրոնական թեմաներով չենք զրուցում, չենք էլ փորձել: Ինքը գիտի որ ես աթեիստ եմ: 
> Ի դեպ շատ բարի արտաքին ունեն ստաժավոր վկաները, որոշ դեպերում «_հիմարի_» տեսք էլ է հաղորդում...


Հա, կարծեմ կա նման ստաձիաներ :Jpit:  Որտև ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ Եհովայի վկա ա, Նոր Տարվա սեղանին մոտ չի գնում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Կարողա դիտարկումներս սխալ են, բայց... ուրեմը իմ այս ընկերուհին դեռ չի եղել որ չմասնակցի որևէ խնջույքի,լինի տարեդարձ, նշանադրություն, հարսանիք ու չկա նենց մի արտառոց բան, որ տարբերվի շրջապատից: Բայց մի այլ կողմից մտածում եմ, որ դա կարողա դեռ սկիզբնա դրա համար:


 Եհովայի վկաները հարսանիքներին ու նշանադրություններին մասնակցում են :Wink: , այ ծնունդ ու Նոր տարի չեն անում դա հաստատ, ու ընդհանրապես որևէ տոն` լինի ժողովրդական թե եկեղեցական:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Բայց ես ինչ սխալ մբան եմ գրել… ես չգիտեմ հա… Օրեր շարունակ բանավիճել եմ նրանց հետ, փորձելով բացատրել, որ նրանք սխալ են և երբ նրանք դժվարությունների առաջ էին կանգնում, փորձում էին խուսափողական պատասխան տալ կամ ասում էին, որ հետո կպատասխանեն և այլն:


ԲԱՐԻ   ԵՐԵԿՈ;   Կխնդրեիասեիր  թե  ինչ   հարցի   շուրջ  ես   բանավիճել,  որ  չեն   կարողացել  քեզ   պատասխանել.

----------

Terminator (13.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Մի ամիս առաջ մեր դուռն էլ ծեծեցին: Հազվադեպ ենք տանը լինում ցերեկով, բայց տոն օր էր, բռնացրեցին:
Դուռը բացում եմ, 2 հրաշք աղջիկ: Արևի պես շողում էին: Գեղեցկուհիներ, կոկիկ հագնված ու դիտարանի մի քանի օրինակ ձեռքները + մի մեծ խուրց ինչ որ բուկլետներ, որոնցից մեկը ինձ մեկնեցին ասելով.
- բարև ձեզ մենք եկել ենք ձեզ հրավիրենք Հայաստանում կայանալիք տիեզերական համաժողովի, որի ընթացքում կքննարկվի «ինչպե՞ս փրկվել աշխարհի վերջից» թեման:
Շատ կուլտուրական ասեցի
- քանի որ եկել հասել եք, ու բուկլետը ինձ եք մեկնում, ձեր ձեռքը օդում չեմ թողնի և կվերցնեմ այն: Իհարկե մի րոպեից այն կտեղավորեմ աղբամանում՝ իր համապատասխան տեղը, բայց ես փրկված եմ:
Շնորհակալություն հայտարարեցին ու հեռացան: Դիտարանն ու բուլետը պատռեցի ու շպրտեցի աղբամանը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ԲԱՐԻ   ԵՐԵԿՈ;   Կխնդրեիասեիր  թե  ինչ   հարցի   շուրջ  ես   բանավիճել,  որ  չեն   կարողացել  քեզ   պատասխանել.


Վրեժ՝ հոգի.թէ՞ ոգի։

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ՝ հոգի.թէ՞ ոգի։


նայած    թե   դու    ում   նկատի    ունես:   Եթե   մարդկանց`   ուրեմն   կենդանի   հոգի            /ծննդոց   գլ.   Բ    խոսք   7  /,   իսկ   եթե    հրեշտակներին`   ուրեմն   ոգեղեն   էակներ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Եհովայի վկաները հարսանիքներին ու նշանադրություններին մասնակցում են, այ ծնունդ ու Նոր տարի չեն անում դա հաստատ, ու ընդհանրապես որևէ տոն` լինի ժողովրդական թե եկեղեցական:


Իմ ծննդին գալիս է  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես խիստ բացասական եմ վերաբերվում էդ երևույթին
> ոնցոր կներեք բայց տիզ լինեն, հետո էլ ասեմ հավատը դռնեդուռ ման գալով չեն մուրում,իսկ իրանց դեպքում տենց ա ստացվում, էնքան դեպքեր գիտեմ իրանց աննորմալ պահվածքի մասին, ինքս եմ ականատես եղել, բացի դրանից իրանց լսել՝ շուտով աշխարհի վերջն ա սաղ մարդիկ մեռնելու են, մնալու են մենակ իրանք վայ-վայ վայ այ ազգ պառակտողնեեեր ծիծաղամ


Էդ տիզերը, Լի ջան, ոնց որ դու արտահայտվեցիր, ամբողջ սրտով հավատում են, որ դու, ես, Կուկը, Էլմոն և մեր բոլոր ընկերները շուտով, մեր սխալ ընտրված ճանապարհի արդյունքում, կործանվելու ենք: Ու իրենց զգալի մասը վերջին ճիգ է անում փրկել մեզ: Եթե այդ ամենը մեզ համար ծիծաղելի էլ է, ապա գոնե պետք չի ակնհայտ արհամարհել ու զզվել մի մարդուց, որը, թեկուզ իր պատկերացումների շրջանակներում, փորձում է օգնության ձեռք մեկնել քեզ :Smile:  Մտածեք էդ մասին :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (13.06.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Վա ջան գիտես ես էդքան էլ չեմ հավատում իրանց անկեղծությանը, շատ շատերը մտնում են էտ աղանդների մեջ ապրուստի համար, որովհետև շատ օգնություններ են իրանք ստանում, օրինակ իմ դասարանցին, մեր հարևանները, բոլորիս նկատմամբ միտեսակ էին, ես իրանց մեջ միտեսակ չարությունել եմ տեսնում, չգիտեմ, հլը մյուս աղանդները էլի ոչինչ, բայց իմ կարծիքով ամենաահավորը Եհովայի վկաներն էն

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ տիզերը, Լի ջան, ոնց որ դու արտահայտվեցիր, ամբողջ սրտով հավատում են, որ դու, ես, Կուկը, Էլմոն և մեր բոլոր ընկերները շուտով, մեր սխալ ընտրված ճանապարհի արդյունքում, կործանվելու ենք: Ու իրենց զգալի մասը վերջին ճիգ է անում փրկել մեզ: Եթե այդ ամենը մեզ համար ծիծաղելի էլ է, ապա գոնե պետք չի ակնհայտ արհամարհել ու զզվել մի մարդուց, որը, թեկուզ իր պատկերացումների շրջանակներում, փորձում է օգնության ձեռք մեկնել քեզ Մտածեք էդ մասին


Վարպետ ջան, եթե տենց նայենք հարցին, շատ հնարավոր է, որ լինի մի գիժ, ով գա իմ ու քո նյարդերը տրորի, ու իր խելքով ինքը դրանով մեզ փրկում ա ասենք՝ երկրաշարժից, դա չի նշանակում, որ նրան պետք է լուրջ վերաբերվել: Ես չեմ ասում, որ նրան պետք է ծաղրել, բայց պետք էլ չի նրան լուրջ վերաբերվել և շնորհակալ լինել, որ նա իր կարճ խելքով, իր մոլորված հալով փորձում է մեզ փրկել:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ ջան, եթե տենց նայենք հարցին, շատ հնարավոր է, որ լինի մի գիժ, ով գա իմ ու քո նյարդերը տրորի, ու իր խելքով ինքը դրանով մեզ փրկում ա ասենք՝ երկրաշարժից, դա չի նշանակում, որ նրան պետք է լուրջ վերաբերվել: Ես չեմ ասում, որ նրան պետք է ծաղրել, բայց պետք էլ չի նրան լուրջ վերաբերվել և շնորհակալ լինել, որ նա իր կարճ խելքով, իր մոլորված հալով փորձում է մեզ փրկել:


Հարցն էլ հենց դրա մեջ է, թե որքանով ենք մենք բանական, որպեսզի կարողանանք տարբերել` տենց նայենք հարցին, թե սենց, Կուկ ջան? :Smile:  Մի մասը տենց ա նայում, մի մասն էլ` սենց:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Փրկել աշխարհը ո՞րն ա, ինքդ քեզ Աստծուն մատաղ անե՞լը... էէէ, իմ դասարանցու բարեկամը ինքնասպան էր եղել՝ թողնելով մի երկտող. «Այսօր զոհաբերման օր ա և ես ինձ զոհաբերում եմ Աստծուն... ԵՍ ՓՐԿՎԱԾ ԵՄ» ... էս կարգի մի բան...


*
Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ քննարկմանը մասնակցելուց առաջ ծանոթացեք նախորդ գրառումներին, համոզվեք, որ ձեր ասելիքի հետ կապված սպառիչ տեղեկություն չկա, ապա միացեք քննարկմանը:*

----------

Kuk (12.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հարցն էլ հենց դրա մեջ է, թե որքանով ենք մենք բանական, որպեսզի կարողանանք տարբերել` տենց նայենք հարցին, թե սենց, Կուկ ջան? Մի մասը տենց ա նայում, մի մասն էլ` սենց:


Վարպետ ջան, գոնե տեսնենք՝ որն է խելքին մոտ, կարծում եմ՝ մենք չպետք է մեզ այնքան տերագնահատենք, որ կասկածենք՝կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք տրամաբանել, խելքին մոտ տարբերակը տարբերել ինչ որ անբացատրելի երևույթներից, թե ոչ: ԲԱվականին զարգացած գիտությունն իրեն թույլ չի տալիս ինչ-որ բան խոսել աշխարհի կործանման մասին, գոնե մոտ ապագայում: Էս պահով ինչ որ բան ավելացնելն անիմաստ եմ համարում: Հիմա մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից նայենք. մենք չենք թակում նրանց դուռը, նրանց չենք ստիպում, խնդրում, համոզում լսել մեզ և ետ կանգնել իրենց մոլորությունից, բայց դա ոչ թե նշանակում է, որ մենք չենք ցանկանում փրկել նրանց, ոչ թե մենք գիշերները չենք քնում, սպասում ենք, թե երբ են էնքան մոլորվելու, որ կործանվեն, այլ մենք ուղղակի հարգում ենք նրանց կրոնական կողմնորոշումը: Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում նրանք:

----------

Enigmatic (12.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ ջան, գոնե տեսնենք՝ որն է խելքին մոտ, կարծում եմ՝ մենք չպետք է մեզ այնքան տերագնահատենք, որ կասկածենք՝կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք տրամաբանել, խելքին մոտ տարբերակը տարբերել ինչ որ անբացատրելի երևույթներից, թե ոչ: ԲԱվականին զարգացած գիտությունն իրեն թույլ չի տալիս ինչ-որ բան խոսել աշխարհի կործանման մասին, գոնե մոտ ապագայում: Էս պահով ինչ որ բան ավելացնելն անիմաստ եմ համարում: Հիմա մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից նայենք. մենք չենք թակում նրանց դուռը, նրանց չենք ստիպում, խնդրում, համոզում լսել մեզ և ետ կանգնել իրենց մոլորությունից, բայց դա ոչ թե նշանակում է, որ մենք չենք ցանկանում փրկել նրանց, ոչ թե մենք գիշերները չենք քնում, սպասում ենք, թե երբ են էնքան մոլորվելու, որ կործանվեն, այլ մենք ուղղակի հարգում ենք նրանց կրոնական կողմնորոշումը: Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում նրանք:


Կուկ ջան, անկեղծ ասած` ես կասկածում եմ, որ ինձ ու քեզ հետաքրքրում ա` աշխարհը կկործանվի, թե ոչ :Smile:  Ու համոզված չեմ, որ մենք տեղյակ ենք այն գիտական նվաճումների մասին, որոնք հերքում կամ հաստատում են աշխարհի մոտալուտ կործանումը :Smile:  Իմ ասածը բոլորովին այլ բանի էր վերաբերում: Ես նկատի ունեի` բանական ենք այնքան, որ կարողանանք տարբերել գժին մարգարեից? Եթե նա, թեկուզ տեսականորեն, գա :Smile:  Հլը Նոր Կտակարանը վերհիշի :Smile:  Ես էստեղ Եհովայի Վկաների քարոզը չեմ անում, այլ կոչ եմ անում ըմբռնման և հանդուրժողականության: Եթե 1976 տարի առաջ մարդիկ հանդուրժող լինեին... Ի~նչ գիտես, ի~նչ կլիներ հիմա :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> վայ-վայ վայ այ ազգ պառակտողնեեեր ծիծաղամ


Սաղ երգերը երգել ենք, մնացել ա սարի սմբուլը :Jpit:  Սրանց էլ որ վերացնենք, էլ մեր ազգն ով կկարողանա պառակտել? :Jpit:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Վարպետ ջան, գոնե տեսնենք՝ որն է խելքին մոտ, կարծում եմ՝ մենք չպետք է մեզ այնքան տերագնահատենք, որ կասկածենք՝կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք տրամաբանել, խելքին մոտ տարբերակը տարբերել ինչ որ անբացատրելի երևույթներից, թե ոչ: ԲԱվականին զարգացած գիտությունն իրեն թույլ չի տալիս ինչ-որ բան խոսել աշխարհի կործանման մասին, գոնե մոտ ապագայում: Էս պահով ինչ որ բան ավելացնելն անիմաստ եմ համարում: Հիմա մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից նայենք. մենք չենք թակում նրանց դուռը, նրանց չենք ստիպում, խնդրում, համոզում լսել մեզ և ետ կանգնել իրենց մոլորությունից, բայց դա ոչ թե նշանակում է, որ մենք չենք ցանկանում փրկել նրանց, ոչ թե մենք գիշերները չենք քնում, սպասում ենք, թե երբ են էնքան մոլորվելու, որ կործանվեն, այլ մենք ուղղակի հարգում ենք նրանց կրոնական կողմնորոշումը: Իսկ ի՞նչ են անում նրանք:


պատկերացրա անգամ բանը հասել ա նրան արդեն հեռախոսով են զանգում, ոնցոր մարդկանց բռնանան: Եթե իրանք էդքան ճիշտ ու բարի լինեին , բանը չէր հասնի նրան որ դռնեդուռ ընկնեն ու հավատ մուրան, այլ մարդիկ ինքնակամ կմտնեն նրանց շարքերը.

----------


## Վարպետ

> պատկերացրա անգամ բանը հասել ա նրան արդեն հեռախոսով են զանգում, ոնցոր մարդկանց բռնանան: Եթե իրանք էդքան ճիշտ ու բարի լինեին , բանը չէր հասնի նրան որ դռնեդուռ ընկնեն ու հավատ մուրան, այլ մարդիկ ինքնակամ կմտնեն նրանց շարքերը.


Ինչ-որ մեկը կարդում ա իմ գրառումները? :Smile:  Թե էլ բան չգրեմ? :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ինչ-որ մեկը կարդում ա իմ գրառումները? Թե էլ բան չգրեմ?


լավ-լավ հասկանալի ա Վա :Pioneer:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, անկեղծ ասած` ես կասկածում եմ, որ ինձ ու քեզ հետաքրքրում ա` աշխարհը կկործանվի, թե ոչ Ու համոզված չեմ, որ մենք տեղյակ ենք այն գիտական նվաճումների մասին, որոնք հերքում կամ հաստատում են աշխարհի մոտալուտ կործանումը Իմ ասածը բոլորովին այլ բանի էր վերաբերում: Ես նկատի ունեի` բանական ենք այնքան, որ կարողանանք տարբերել գժին մարգարեից? Եթե նա, թեկուզ տեսականորեն, գա Հլը Նոր Կտակարանը վերհիշի Ես էստեղ Եհովայի Վկաների քարոզը չեմ անում, այլ կոչ եմ անում ըմբռնման և հանդուրժողականության: Եթե 1976 տարի առաջ մարդիկ հանդուրժող լինեին... Ի~նչ գիտես, ի~նչ կլիներ հիմա


Հասկանում եմ, Վարպետ ջան, միգուցե մենք Կտակարանի խաչողներն ենք: Թեման այս բովանդակությամբ փակուղի կմտնի՝ փիլիսոփայություն :Smile: 
Ես Կտակարանը համարում եմ փիլիսոփայության գլուխգործոց, որը կարելի է կարդալ ու կարդալ, և շատ դեպքերում համաձայն չեմ Նոր Կտակարանում գրված շատ մտքերի հետ: Էսպիսի մտածողությամբ հանդերձ երբևէ ինձ խաչող չեմ զգա, առավել ևս՝ նրանց՝ մարգարե :Smile:

----------

Վարպետ (12.06.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հասկանում եմ, Վարպետ ջան, միգուցե մենք Կտակարանի խաչողներն ենք: Թեման այս բովանդակությամբ փակուղի կմտնի՝ փիլիսոփայություն
> Ես Կտակարանը համարում եմ փիլիսոփայության գլուխգործոց, որը կարելի է կարդալ ու կարդալ, և շատ դեպքերում համաձայն չեմ Նոր Կտակարանում գրված շատ մտքերի հետ: Էսպիսի մտածողությամբ հանդերձ երբևէ ինձ խաչող չեմ զգա, առավել ևս՝ նրանց՝ մարգարե


Ուրեմն մնում ա ինչ անել? :Smile:  Հանդուրժել ու բարի գտնվել, առանց տուտուզներին քացի տալու :Jpit:  Զի ասված է` Կեսարինը Կեսարին, Աստծունը` Աստծուն... 
(Էս ի~նչ մի ասել ասի, ասա? :Wink: )

----------

Kuk (12.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> պատկերացրա անգամ բանը հասել ա նրան արդեն հեռախոսով են զանգում, ոնցոր մարդկանց բռնանան: Եթե իրանք էդքան ճիշտ ու բարի լինեին , բանը չէր հասնի նրան որ դռնեդուռ ընկնեն ու հավատ մուրան, այլ մարդիկ ինքնակամ կմտնեն նրանց շարքերը.


ես   կխնդրեի    ձեզ ,   կարդալ    աստվածաշնչի   հետեվյալ    տողերը`     ԹՈՒՂԹ    ԱՌ    ՀՌՈՎՄԵԱՑԻՍ     գլ.   Ժ    խոսք    13-16    <<Վասնզի   ամեն   ով  որ   Տիրոջ     անունը    կանչի    կապրի:  Արդ   ինչպես   կանչեն ,     որին   չհավատացին.   եվ   ինչպես   հավատան,    որից   չլսեցին.     եվ   ինչպես    լսեն   առանց    քարոզողի.    Եվ   ինչպես   քարոզեն,   եթե   չուղարկվեն.   ինչպես   գրված  է,   Որպես   գեղեցիկ  են   նրանց   ոտները`   որ   խաղաղություն   են    քարոզում   եվ   բարի   բաներ   են   ավետիք   տալիս:>> 

Խնդրում  եմ   կարդալուց   հետո   ամեն   ոք   թող   յուրովի   մեկնաբանի:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ես   կխնդրեի    ձեզ ,   կարդալ    աստվածաշնչի   հետեվյալ    տողերը`     ԹՈՒՂԹ    ԱՌ    ՀՌՈՎՄԵԱՑԻՍ     գլ.   Ժ    խոսք    13-16    <<Վասնզի   ամեն   ով  որ   Տիրոջ     անունը    կանչի    կապրի:  Արդ   ինչպես   կանչեն ,     որին   չհավատացին.   եվ   ինչպես   հավատան,    որից   չլսեցին.     եվ   ինչպես    լսեն   առանց    քարոզողի.    Եվ   ինչպես   քարոզեն,   եթե   չուղարկվեն.   ինչպես   գրված  է,   Որպես   գեղեցիկ  են   նրանց   ոտները`   որ   խաղաղություն   են    քարոզում   եվ   բարի   բաներ   են   ավետիք   տալիս:>> 
> 
> Խնդրում  եմ   կարդալուց   հետո   ամեն   ոք   թող   յուրովի   մեկնաբանի:


Վրեժ ջան Տիրոջ անուն կանչել չի նշանակում եհովա կանչել։ Հիսուսն ասում է ՙԱյսքան ժամանակ ձեզ հետ եմ և դեռ  ասում եք Հորը մեզ ցույց տու՞ր՚։Նաև գրված էՙ երկնքի տակ .մարդկանց Հիսուսից բացի այլ անուն չկա .որով կարելի լինի փրկվել՚։

----------

Enigmatic (12.06.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), յոգի (13.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

եհովա  անվան հետ կապված։ 
 Աստված(Հայր աստվածը) որևէ անուն՝ այնպիսին որ մենք ենք  ընկալում.չի կարող ունենալ։ Քանզի՝  որևէ մեկին անուն նշանակելու համար պետք է որ անուն նշանակողը գերակայություն ունենա  անվանարկվողի համեմատ.օրինակ՝երբ Աստված ստեղծեց կենդանիներին.նրանց մեկիկ մեկիկ բերեց Ադամի առաջ՝ անուն ստանալու։և անուն տալով մարդը հաստատում է իր գերակայությունը  կենդանական աշխարհի հանդեպ ՝ինչպես որ Աստված պատվիրել էր։
Նաև իր կնոջ՝եվայի անվանակոչության հարցը Աստված թողեց Ադամին.սրանով իսկ հաստատելով տղամարդու գերակայությունը կնոջ հանդեպ։(կանայք թող չնեղանան :Jpit: ։Հայրը իր զավակին է տալիս անուն և նույնպես հանդիսանում գերակա վիճակում։ Իսկ զավակի համար. իր հայրը ուղղակի հայր է։Նա երբեք չի դիմում իր հորը անունով.ինչպես որ վկաներն են այդ համարձակ անում։ 
Հետո. անունները՝ դրանք նախատեսված են միևնույն տեսակի առանձնյակներին իրարից տարբերելու համար. ուստի Աստծուն ոչ անուն է պետք և ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը կարող էր Նրան  անվանակոչել։Նա ուղղակի Հայր է։Նա նա է որ Է։
իսկ եհովան ՝դա Աստծո մի բնորոշիչ է.այլ ոչ թէ անուն։Ինչպես որ  Հիսուս ասում է ՙես եմ ալֆան և օմեգան՚ ։Արդյոք ճիշտ կլինի ասե՞լ որ ալֆան Հիսուսի անունն է։

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009), Enigmatic (13.06.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Monk (13.06.2009), Second Chance (13.06.2009), Մեղապարտ (13.06.2009), յոգի (13.06.2009), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> եհովա  անվան հետ կապված։ 
>  Աստված(Հայր աստվածը) որևէ անուն՝ այնպիսին որ մենք ենք  ընկալում.չի կարող ունենալ։ Քանզի՝  որևէ մեկին անուն նշանակելու համար պետք է որ անուն նշանակողը գերակայություն ունենա  անվանարկվողի համեմատ.օրինակ՝երբ Աստված ստեղծեց կենդանիներին.նրանց մեկիկ մեկիկ բերեց Ադամի առաջ՝ անուն ստանալու։և անուն տալով մարդը հաստատում է իր գերակայությունը  կենդանական աշխարհի հանդեպ ՝ինչպես որ Աստված պատվիրել էր։
> Նաև իր կնոջ՝եվայի անվանակոչության հարցը Աստված թողեց Ադամին.սրանով իսկ հաստատելով տղամարդու գերակայությունը կնոջ հանդեպ։(կանայք թող չնեղանան։Հայրը իր զավակին է տալիս անուն և նույնպես հանդիսանում գերակա վիճակում։ Իսկ զավակի համար. իր հայրը ուղղակի հայր է։Նա երբեք չի դիմում իր հորը անունով.ինչպես որ վկաներն են այդ համարձակ անում։ 
> Հետո. անունները՝ դրանք նախատեսված են միևնույն տեսակի առանձնյակներին իրարից տարբերելու համար. ուստի Աստծուն ոչ անուն է պետք և ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը կարող էր Նրան  անվանակոչել։Նա ուղղակի Հայր է։Նա նա է որ Է։
> իսկ եհովան ՝դա Աստծո մի բնորոշիչ է.այլ ոչ թէ անուն։Ինչպես որ  Հիսուս ասում է ՙես եմ ալֆան և օմեգան՚ ։Արդյոք ճիշտ կլինի ասե՞լ որ ալֆան Հիսուսի անունն է։


  Աստվածաշնչում `  Հիսուսը   ոչ  մի   տեղ   չի   ասում    <<  Ես   եմ   ալֆան   եվ     օմեգան>> ,  այդ   խոսքերը   պատկանում   են   միայն   Հորը :

----------


## վրեժ62

> եհովա  անվան հետ կապված։ 
>  Աստված(Հայր աստվածը) որևէ անուն՝ այնպիսին որ մենք ենք  ընկալում.չի կարող ունենալ։ Քանզի՝  որևէ մեկին անուն նշանակելու համար պետք է որ անուն նշանակողը գերակայություն ունենա  անվանարկվողի համեմատ.օրինակ՝երբ Աստված ստեղծեց կենդանիներին.նրանց մեկիկ մեկիկ բերեց Ադամի առաջ՝ անուն ստանալու։և անուն տալով մարդը հաստատում է իր գերակայությունը  կենդանական աշխարհի հանդեպ ՝ինչպես որ Աստված պատվիրել էր։
> Նաև իր կնոջ՝եվայի անվանակոչության հարցը Աստված թողեց Ադամին.սրանով իսկ հաստատելով տղամարդու գերակայությունը կնոջ հանդեպ։(կանայք թող չնեղանան։Հայրը իր զավակին է տալիս անուն և նույնպես հանդիսանում գերակա վիճակում։ Իսկ զավակի համար. իր հայրը ուղղակի հայր է։Նա երբեք չի դիմում իր հորը անունով.ինչպես որ վկաներն են այդ համարձակ անում։ 
> Հետո. անունները՝ դրանք նախատեսված են միևնույն տեսակի առանձնյակներին իրարից տարբերելու համար. ուստի Աստծուն ոչ անուն է պետք և ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը կարող էր Նրան  անվանակոչել։Նա ուղղակի Հայր է։Նա նա է որ Է։
> իսկ եհովան ՝դա Աստծո մի բնորոշիչ է.այլ ոչ թէ անուն։Ինչպես որ  Հիսուս ասում է ՙես եմ ալֆան և օմեգան՚ ։Արդյոք ճիշտ կլինի ասե՞լ որ ալֆան Հիսուսի անունն է։



 Իսկ  անվան    համար   հիշիր    տերունական    աղօթքի   գոնե    առաջին    նախադասությունը,   կամ   կարդա    աստվածաշնչից`    թուղթ    առ     Հռովմեացիս    գլուխ    Ժ    խոսք    13   :

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ ջան Տիրոջ անուն կանչել չի նշանակում եհովա կանչել։ Հիսուսն ասում է ՙԱյսքան ժամանակ ձեզ հետ եմ և դեռ  ասում եք Հորը մեզ ցույց տու՞ր՚։Նաև գրված էՙ երկնքի տակ .մարդկանց Հիսուսից բացի այլ անուն չկա .որով կարելի լինի փրկվել՚։


Համաձայն  եմ,   փրկությունը   միայն   Հիսուսով   է,   բայց   մի   մոռացեք   Հիսուսին    ով    հարություն    տվեց:   Միթե    չէք   կարդացել     Հովհաննեսի    ավետարան    գլ.   ԺԴ   խոսք   28   <<Լսեցիք,   որ  ես    ասեցի     ձեզ,  թե   գնում   եմ,  եվ   կգամ   ձեզ  մոտ.   եթե   ինձ   սիրեիք,   ապա   ուրախ   կլինեիք `  որ  ասեցի,   Հոր   մոտ   եմ   գնում.    որովհետեվ   իմ   Հայրը     մեծ   է      ինձանից >>:     Այնուհետեվ   կարդանք    նույն   ավետարանի    գլ  ԺԷ    խոսք   3    <<   Եվ   սա  է   հավիտենական     կյանքը,   որ   ճանաչեն   քեզ   միայն   ճշմարիտ    Աստված .  եվ   նրան,   որ    ուղարկեցիր`   Հիսուսին   Քրիստոսին>>;   հետո   նույն   գլխի    6   խոսքը`   <<Քո   անունը   հայտնեցի   այն   մարդկանց,   որ    աշխարքիցը   տվիր   ինձ.   քոնն   էին ,   եվ   ինձ   տվիր    նրանց.   եվ    քո   խոսքը   պահեցին>>:    Եվ   եթե   ուշադիր   կարդանք    աստվածաշունչը,   կիմանանք,   թե   ինչքան    սխալ,  եվ   ինչքան    քիչ   բան  ենք    իմացել   Աստծու    մասին:   Մեղադրելու   չի,   որովհետեվ    ինչքան  էլ   կողքից   ասեն   երեստ   մրոտա,  մինչեվ   չնայենք   հայելու     մեջ,   չենք   համոզվի,   իսկ   աստվածաշունչը    մեր   կյանքի   հայելինն   է:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ  անվան    համար   հիշիր    տերունական    աղօթքի   գոնե    առաջին    նախադասությունը,   կամ   կարդա    աստվածաշնչից`    թուղթ    առ     Հռովմեացիս    գլուխ    Ժ    խոսք    13   :


 ՙՍուրբ եղիցի անուն Քո՚
ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում այս խոսքերի տակ.որոնք վկաները սիրում են մատնացույց անել։
Վրեժ ենթադրենք գնացել ես մի տեղ գործուղման և այնտեղ ճանաչում են քո հորը՝ որպես օրինապաշտ և առաքինի մարդ։ՈՒ  այսուհետ  դո՛ւ պետք է շարունակես հայրիկիդ գործը։
Հիմա. եթե լավ ես կատարում առաքելությունդ .ասում ենՙ ապրես տղա ջան .հորդ անունը բարձր ես պահում՚ ։իսկ եթե  հուսախափ ես անում  բոլորին ՝ասում ենՙ  հորդ անունը գետնով տվեցիր՚ 
Հիմա ի՞նչ ես կարծում. այստեղ անուն ասվածը նշանակում է Արմեն կամ Սարգիս ....թէ՞ անուն ասելով պետք է հասկանալ տվյալ անձը՝գոյը։

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009), Second Chance (03.09.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> ԲԱՐԻ   ԵՐԵԿՈ;   Կխնդրեիասեիր  թե  ինչ   հարցի   շուրջ  ես   բանավիճել,  որ  չեն   կարողացել  քեզ   պատասխանել.


Կոնկրետ հիմա չեմ հիշում, բայց տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ է եղել բանավեճերը` Սուրբ Երորդության և այլն, ինչպես նաև Աստվածաշունչ մատյանի` գրքի մասին.  սովորական գրքի և վկաների կազմակերպության կողմից թարգմանված Աստվածաշնչի մասին, ինչքան հիշում եմ կոչվում էր <Նոր աշխարհի թարգմանություն>. այդ 2 -ի միջև շատ տարբերություններ կան և միայն վկաների կազմակերպության թարգմանած Աստվածաշունչը օգտագործում են վկաների հին անդամները և այլն:




> Աստվածաշնչում ` Հիսուսը ոչ մի տեղ չի ասում << Ես եմ ալֆան եվ օմեգան>> , այդ խոսքերը պատկանում են միայն Հորը :


Այսինքն ինչպես Հիսուսը չի ասում այդ խոսքերը :Shok: .

<Ահա ես շուտով կու գամ և իմ վարձքը ինծի հետե է...
Ես եմ Ալֆան ու Օմէղան, Առաջինը ու Վերջինը, Սկիզբը ու Վաղճանը>:
Հայտնություն, 22:12,13
Ըստ քեզ, դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված պետք է գա Երկիր` իր վարձքի հետ միասին :Xeloq: , այլ ոչ թէ Հիսուսը ??? :Think:

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009), Կտրուկ (13.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> ՙՍուրբ եղիցի անուն Քո՚
> ի՞նչ ենք հասկանում այս խոսքերի տակ.որոնք վկաները սիրում են մատնացույց անել։
> Վրեժ ենթադրենք գնացել ես մի տեղ գործուղման և այնտեղ ճանաչում են քո հորը՝ որպես օրինապաշտ և առաքինի մարդ։ՈՒ  այսուհետ  դո՛ւ պետք է շարունակես հայրիկիդ գործը։
> Հիմա. եթե լավ ես կատարում առաքելությունդ .ասում ենՙ ապրես տղա ջան .հորդ անունը բարձր ես պահում՚ ։իսկ եթե  հուսախափ ես անում  բոլորին ՝ասում ենՙ  հորդ անունը գետնով տվեցիր՚ 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ ես կարծում. այստեղ անուն ասվածը նշանակում է Արմեն կամ Սարգիս ....թէ՞ անուն ասելով պետք է հասկանալ տվյալ անձը՝գոյը։



հարգելի   Կտրուկ,  ճնայած  ես  միքանի  մեջբերում  էի  արել   աստվածաշնչից,  որ  ավելի  պարզ  լիներ,  բայց  ես  կպատասխանեմ  տվյալ  հարցիտ:  Եթե   մտնեիր    ղեկավարիտ  մոտ,  ինչպես   կդիմեիր`  ընկեր   պետ,  թե   ազգանունով,  որն  է   ավելի  հարգալից   տարբերակը:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> հարգելի   Կտրուկ,  ճնայած  ես  միքանի  մեջբերում  էի  արել   աստվածաշնչից,  որ  ավելի  պարզ  լիներ,  բայց  ես  կպատասխանեմ  տվյալ  հարցիտ:  Եթե   մտնեիր    ղեկավարիտ  մոտ,  ինչպես   կդիմեիր`  ընկեր   պետ,  թե   ազգանունով,  որն  է   ավելի  հարգալից   տարբերակը:


Իսկ պետը քեզ չի էլ ուզում ճանաչի այլ կերպ քան իր որդու միջոցով.Դու լավ է որդու հետ    ՙլեզու ՚գտնես։ քանի որ որդին է  քեզ ներկայացրել հորը։ 
և որդին պատվիրել է այն ինչ լսել է հորից։ և այստեղ
ոչ թէ կարևորը հոր և որդու միջև պառակտություն գցելն է՝այլ նրանց խոսքի կատարումն է։և նրանց խոսքը մեկ է .
Այսինքն ՆՐԱՆՔ  ՄեԿ   են՝նույնն են։։

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իսկ պետը քեզ չի էլ ուզում ճանաչի այլ կերպ քան իր որդու միջոցով.Դու լավ է որդու հետ    ՙլեզու ՚գտնես։ քանի որ որդին է  քեզ ներկայացրել հորը։ 
> և որդին պատվիրել է այն ինչ լսել է հորից։ և այստեղ
> ոչ թէ կարևորը հոր և որդու միջև պառակտություն գցելն է՝այլ նրանց խոսքի կատարումն է։և նրանց խոսքը մեկ է .
> Այսինքն ՆՐԱՆՔ  ՄեԿ   են՝նույնն են։։


Կտրուկ   ջան,  եթե   կարծում  ես   նույնն  էն,   խնդրում  եմ   հարցիս   պատասխանես:  Երբոր    Հիսուսը   տանջանքի    ցցի   վրա   էր`   ում   էր   աղոտք   անում  /  հուսով  եմ     չես   ասի   ինքն  իրեն/,  ու   երբոր   մահացավ`   ով    խորանի    վարագույրը   վերից  վար   պատռեց,    եվ    վերջին   հարցս`  Հիսուսին    ով    երորդ   օրը    հարություն    տվեց:  Եվ    շատ   եմ    խնդրում,  որ   կարդաս   Հովհաննեսի    ավետարան     գլ   ԺԴ    խոսք    28 `  <<  Լսեցիք ,  որ   ասեցի   ձեզ,  թե   գնում   եմ,   եվ   կգամ    ձեզ   մոտ.   եթե    ինձ    սիրեիք,   ապա    ուրախ    կլինեիք`   որ   ասեցի    Հոր   մոտ   եմ    գնում.   որովհետեվ    Հայրը   մեծ    է     ինձանից>>:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իսկ պետը քեզ չի էլ ուզում ճանաչի այլ կերպ քան իր որդու միջոցով.Դու լավ է որդու հետ    ՙլեզու ՚գտնես։ քանի որ որդին է  քեզ ներկայացրել հորը։ 
> և որդին պատվիրել է այն ինչ լսել է հորից։ և այստեղ
> ոչ թէ կարևորը հոր և որդու միջև պառակտություն գցելն է՝այլ նրանց խոսքի կատարումն է։և նրանց խոսքը մեկ է .
> Այսինքն ՆՐԱՆՔ  ՄեԿ   են՝նույնն են։։



Իսկ   ինչ   մնում   է ,   թե   չի   ուզում    ճանաչել,  չմոռանանք     աստվածաշնչի   այն   խոսքերը,   որ   ասում   է   <<Եվ    Աստված   այնքան   սիրեց    աշխարհը /   այսինքն   մեզ`   մեղավորներիս/,    որ   իր   միածին    Որդուն   տվեց   մեր    փրկության   համար,    որ   ամեն   նրան    հավատացողը   չկորչի,   այլ   հավիտենական   կյանք    ունենա>>:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ   ջան,  եթե   կարծում  ես   նույնն  էն,   խնդրում  եմ   հարցիս   պատասխանես:  Երբոր    Հիսուսը   տանջանքի    ցցի   վրա   էր`   ում   էր   աղոտք   անում  /  հուսով  եմ     չես   ասի   ինքն  իրեն/,  ու   երբոր   մահացավ`   ով    խորանի    վարագույրը   վերից  վար   պատռեց,    եվ    վերջին   հարցս`  Հիսուսին    ով    երորդ   օրը    հարություն    տվեց:  Եվ    շատ   եմ    խնդրում,  որ   կարդաս   Հովհաննեսի    ավետարան     գլ   ԺԴ    խոսք    28 `  <<  Լսեցիք ,  որ   ասեցի   ձեզ,  թե   գնում   եմ,   եվ   կգամ    ձեզ   մոտ.   եթե    ինձ    սիրեիք,   ապա    ուրախ    կլինեիք`   որ   ասեցի    Հոր   մոտ   եմ    գնում.   որովհետեվ    Հայրը   մեծ    է     ինձանից>>:


Ցանկացած հայր մեծ է իր որդուց.ի՞նչ բացահայտում կա այստեղ։ ես չեմ ասում թէ Հայրը ևՈրդին նույն անձն են։ Նրանք նույնն են իրենց կամքով  և խոսքով(որն էլ մեզ՝ մարդկանց համար կարևորն է)։ փորձիր հին ուղտից Հովսեփի մեջ տեսնել Հիսուսին և ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի։ Փարավոնը ամեն բան տվեց Հովսեփի կառավարմանը  և ասաց որ միայն աթոռով բարձր կլինի նրանից։ և ով որոշեց Հովսեփի եղբայրների ճակատագիրը Հովսեփը.թէ՞ փարավոնը։
Հետո Վրեժ ջան.արի դու հարցերին պատասխանիր նոր քո հարցաշարը  շարունակիր։ Սուրբ եղիցի անուն քո.  արտահայտումը պարզ է՞ր թէ՞ ոչ։

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ   ինչ   մնում   է ,   թե   չի   ուզում    ճանաչել,  չմոռանանք     աստվածաշնչի   այն   խոսքերը,   որ   ասում   է   <<Եվ    Աստված   այնքան   սիրեց    աշխարհը /   այսինքն   մեզ`   մեղավորներիս/,    որ   իր   միածին    Որդուն   տվեց   մեր    փրկության   համար,    որ   ամեն   նրան    հավատացողը   չկորչի,   այլ   հավիտենական   կյանք    ունենա>>:


Սրանով միայն լրացնում ես իմ ասածը՝ոչ թէ հակասում։ :Smile:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ցանկացած հայր մեծ է իր որդուց.ի՞նչ բացահայտում կա այստեղ։ ես չեմ ասում թէ Հայրը ևՈրդին նույն անձն են։ Նրանք նույնն են իրենց կամքով  և խոսքով(որն էլ մեզ՝ մարդկանց համար կարևորն է)։ փորձիր հին ուղտից Հովսեփի մեջ տեսնել Հիսուսին և ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի։ Փարավոնը ամեն բան տվեց Հովսեփի կառավարմանը  և ասաց որ միայն աթոռով բարձր կլինի նրանից։ և ով որոշեց Հովսեփի եղբայրների ճակատագիրը Հովսեփը.թէ՞ փարավոնը։
> Հետո Վրեժ ջան.արի դու հարցերին պատասխանիր նոր քո հարցաշարը  շարունակիր։ Սուրբ եղիցի անուն քո.  արտահայտումը պարզ է՞ր թէ՞ ոչ։


Ճիշտն   ասած    պարզ   չէր,  որովհետեվ, երբ   Հիսուսը   տիպար   աղոտքը   տվեց,    նա   չասաց ,   որ   դա    մարդիկ   անգիր   արած   ասեյին,   այլ   դա   խորը   իմաստ   ուներ:  Ես    փոքր   ինչ   փորձեմ   մեկնել,   եթե   իհարկե   ցանկություն   ունես    իմանալու:   Բացենք    Աստվածաշնչի    Մաթեոս   ավետարանի    գլ.   Զ    խոսք   9       <<   Մեր    Հայր,  որ   երկնքում   ես  .  սուրբ    լինիքո   անունը.>>   այսինքն`   սկզբում   ու    ամենա   կարեվորը   սրբացնենք   Աստծո   անունը  /  բայց   ոչ  թե   մոռացության   տանք/:  <<Գա   քո    արքայությունը,  լինի  քո   կամքը ,   ինչպես    երկնքումն`   այնպեսել   երկրի   վրա>>   այսինքն`  խնդրենք    Աստծո   արքայությունը   եվ   կամքը ,  որ   լինի   երկրի    վրա    ինչպես    երկնքում   է :   <<Մեր    ամեն   օրվա    հացը    տուր   մեզ    այսօր>>    այսինքն`    ամեն   անգամ    հաց    ուտելուց    գոհանանք   Աստծուց    օրվա    հացը   վաստակելու   համար,   ինչպես   Հիսուսներ   գոհանում:   <<  Եվ   թող   մեզ   մեր   պարտքերը,    ինչպես   մենք  ենք   թողում   մեր   պարտականներին>>   այսինքն`    խնդրենք ,  որ   Ասված   ների   մեր   մեղքերը,   որովհետեվ    գիտակցելով   որ   անկատար   ենք,  մենք   հակված   ենք   կամա,  թե   ակամա   մեղք   գործելու:  Եվ   ինչպես   Քրիստոսներ   ասում`  ինչ   չափով   ներեք,  այդքանել   կներվեք:    <<Եվ   մի   տանիր   մեզ    փորձության    մեջ,   այլ   փրկի   մեզ   չարից>>   ու   քանի  որ   ամեն   քայլափոխին   կարող   ենք   ընկնել   փորձության   մեջ, խնդրենք    Աստծուն ,   որ   օգնի   դիմագրավելու   դրանք:   <<Որովհետեվ   քոնն  է    թագավորությունը   եվ    զորությունը    եվ   փառքը   հավիտեանս.  ամեն >>:  Եվ  վերջում   չմոռանանք   Հիսուսի   խոսքերը,  որ   ասեց`  << Ինչ   խնդրեք   Հորից   իմ   անունից ,   ձեզ   կտրվի>>   այսինքն   այս   ամենը    պետք  թ   խնդրվի   Հիսուսի    անունով  /   ընդունելով  ,  որ   Հիսուսը   իր   կյանքը   տվեց    մեր    փրկության   համար/: 

Իսկ   եթե   դու   ավելի   խելամիտ   բացատրություն   ունես,   ես   մեծ   հաճույքով   կլսեմ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ճիշտն   ասած    պարզ   չէր,  որովհետեվ, երբ   Հիսուսը   տիպար   աղոտքը   տվեց,    նա   չասաց ,   որ   դա    մարդիկ   անգիր   արած   ասեյին,   այլ   դա   խորը   իմաստ   ուներ:  Ես    փոքր   ինչ   փորձեմ   մեկնել,   եթե   իհարկե   ցանկություն   ունես    իմանալու:   Բացենք    Աստվածաշնչի    Մաթեոս   ավետարանի    գլ.   Զ    խոսք   9       <<   Մեր    Հայր,  որ   երկնքում   ես  .  սուրբ    լինիքո   անունը.>>   այսինքն`   սկզբում   ու    ամենա   կարեվորը   սրբացնենք   Աստծո   անունը  /  բայց   ոչ  թե   մոռացության   տանք/:


Վրեժ ջան.հիմա քո ուզածն ի՞նչ ա։ ինչու ես ողջ տերունականը մեկնում։ ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս՝  սուրբ լինի Քո ԱՆՈՒՆԸ  ՝այստեղ անուն բառը նշանակում է եհովա՞  թէ՞ Աստծո  էություն։
(կարծում ես թէ Աստծո էությունը պարփակված է եհովա անվան մե՞ջ)։

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), յոգի (14.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ ջան.հիմա քո ուզածն ի՞նչ ա։ ինչու ես ողջ տերունականը մեկնում։ ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս՝  սուրբ լինի Քո ԱՆՈՒՆԸ  ՝այստեղ անուն բառը նշանակում է եհովա՞  թէ՞ Աստծո  էություն։
> (կարծում ես թէ Աստծո էությունը պարփակված է եհովա անվան մե՞ջ)։



Այո,   որովհետեվ   Եհովա   անունը ,   շատ   բացատրական    բառարաներում    մեկնաբանվում  է `    <<Նա   է,  Որ  է>>;  << Պատճառ   է   լինելու>>
Եվ   ինչպես    Դավիթ   թագավորն   է    Սաղմոս     գրքում`   գլ.  ՁԳ   խոսք   18 - ում   գրել`   <<Եվ   իմանան,   որ   դու   կաս,   քո   անունը    Եհովայ   է.   դու   միակ   Բարձրեալ    ես   բոլոր    երկրի   վրա >>

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Այո,   որովհետեվ   Եհովա   անունը ,   շատ   բացատրական    բառարաներում    մեկնաբանվում  է `    <<Նա   է,  Որ  է>>;  << Պատճառ   է   լինելու>>
> Եվ   ինչպես    Դավիթ   թագավորն   է    Սաղմոս     գրքում`   գլ.  ՁԳ   խոսք   18 - ում   գրել`   <<Եվ   իմանան,   որ   դու   կաս,   քո   անունը    Եհովայ   է.   դու   միակ   Բարձրեալ    ես   բոլոր    երկրի   վրա >>


և ահա ամեն բան նոր եղավ ։ 

Գործք 11.26
Ամենից առաջ ՝Անտիոքում աշակերտները ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ կոչվեցին։

Վրեժ ջան ինչպես տեսնում ես՝ 

չկոչվեցին կաթոլիկ.
չկոչվեցին ուղղափառ.
չկոչվեցին  առաքելական.
չկոչվեցին կյանքի խոսք.
չկոչվեցին հիսունական.
չկոչվեցին եհովայի վկա՝.................... 
կոչվեցին՝ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ  
եթէ սիրում ես Գրքով  խոսել.մի մատնանշի միայն քեզ հարմար տողերը՝ եղիր անաչառ։

----------

Dragon (04.08.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> և ահա ամեն բան նոր եղավ ։ 
> 
> Գործք 11.26
> Ամենից առաջ ՝Անտիոքում աշակերտները ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ կոչվեցին։
> 
> Վրեժ ջան ինչպես տեսնում ես՝ 
> 
> չկոչվեցին կաթոլիկ.
> չկոչվեցին ուղղափառ.
> ...



Հարգելի   Կտրուկ   ջան,   կներես,   բայց   եթե   գոնե    մեկ    անգամ    կարդացած   լինեիր    աստվածաշունչը,   նկատած   կլինեիր   հետեվյալ   տողերը`    Եսայիա    գլ.   ԽԳ   խոսք    7;   <<Բոլոր   իմ   անունով   կոչվածներին,   եվ   որոնց    ես   ստեղծել   եմ    իմ    փառքի  համար,    նրանց    կազմեցի    եվ    արի   էլ>>  եվս   նույն    գլ.   խոսք    10-12   <<Դուք   էք   իմ    վկաները,   ասում  է    Տերը.   եվ   իմ   ծառան,    որին    ես   ընտրել   եմ.    որպեսզի    գիտենաք   եվ   հավատաք    ինձ,    եվ   հասկանաք   որ     ես   եմ.   ինձանից   առաջ    մի   աստված    չկազմվեցավ,    եվ    ինձանից    հետո    չի    լինելու:  Ես `   ես    եմ    Եհովա.   եվ    ինձանից    ջոկ    Փրկիչ      չկա:  Ես   իմացրի   ու   փրկեցի   եվ   լուր   տվի,   եվ   մի   օտարը    չկար    ձեր   մեջ.    եվ    դուք    իմ    վկաներն   էք,   ասում   է    Տերը,   որ   ես   եմ    Աստված>>: 
 Նման    մեջբերումներ   շատ    կան    աստվածաշնչում,  բայց   ես   մեջբերել   եմ    միայն    այս    երկուսը:   Ցանկության    դեպքում,   եթե   կարդաս    աստվածաշունչը,   քեզ   համար   շատ   հետաքրքիր   բաներ    կբացահայտես:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հարգելի   Կտրուկ   ջան,   կներես,   բայց   եթե   գոնե    մեկ    անգամ    կարդացած   լինեիր    աստվածաշունչը,   նկատած   կլինեիր   հետեվյալ   տողերը`......................:


Աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ չի. որ կարդաս՝Աստվածաշունչը ուսումնասիրում են։Որն էլ ջանասիրաբար անում եմ։և ՙձերդ խորհրդատու պայծառափայլությանը՚ փետք է հասած լիներ արդեն. որ եթե  մեջբերումներ եմ անում ՝ուրեմն մեղմ ասած. ծանոթ եմ Աստվածաշնչին։


> Ցանկության    դեպքում,   եթե   կարդաս    աստվածաշունչը,   քեզ   համար   շատ   հետաքրքիր   բաներ    կբացահայտես:


Իսկ ես ինչպես տեսնում եմ.դու ոչ թէ կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը.այլ քեզ համար այն կարդացել են։ և կարդացել են հատկապես այն տողերը որոնք ձեռնատու են եղել կարդացողին։ Քանի որ ոչ մի Աստվածաշունչն ինքնուրույն ուսումնասիրող մարդ՝չի գալիս այն եզրահանգման.որ ինքը եհովայի վկա պիտի կոչվի։
Հետո. ախր շատ նման եք իրար։Ցանկացած հարցին բոլորդ ունեք միևնույն  պատասխանը՝ոչ մի քայլ ետ և ոչ մի քայլ առաջ՝։
Իսկ դուք հին ուխտի բոլո՞ր օրենքներն եք պահում.թէ՞ միայն այն մասը ուր գրված է ՙիմ վկաներս պիտի կոչվեք՚։
Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն՝Տեր Հիսուս երբեք չասաց .որ իր հոր անունը եհովա է և ինքն էլ  եհովայի վկա է։

----------

DavitH (10.12.2012), Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ չի. որ կարդաս՝Աստվածաշունչը ուսումնասիրում են։Որն էլ ջանասիրաբար անում եմ։և ՙձերդ խորհրդատու պայծառափայլությանը՚ փետք է հասած լիներ արդեն. որ եթե  մեջբերումներ եմ անում ՝ուրեմն մեղմ ասած. ծանոթ եմ Աստվածաշնչին։Իսկ ես ինչպես տեսնում եմ.դու ոչ թէ կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը.այլ քեզ համար այն կարդացել են։ և կարդացել են հատկապես այն տողերը որոնք ձեռնատու են եղել կարդացողին։ Քանի որ ոչ մի Աստվածաշունչն ինքնուրույն ուսումնասիրող մարդ՝չի գալիս այն եզրահանգման.որ ինքը եհովայի վկա պիտի կոչվի։
> Հետո. ախր շատ նման եք իրար։Ցանկացած հարցին բոլորդ ունեք միևնույն  պատասխանը՝ոչ մի քայլ ետ և ոչ մի քայլ առաջ՝։
> Իսկ դուք հին ուխտի բոլո՞ր օրենքներն եք պահում.թէ՞ միայն այն մասը ուր գրված է ՙիմ վկաներս պիտի կոչվեք՚։
> Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն՝Տեր Հիսուս երբեք չասաց .որ իր հոր անունը եհովա է և ինքն էլ  եհովայի վկա է։



Ուրեմն,   ի   գիտություն   քեզ,   կարդա   նոր   կտակարանի   հայտնություն     գիրքը`  գլ.  Ա   խոսք  5   <<  Եվ   Հիսուս   Քրիստոս    հավատարիմ    վկայիցը,   որ   մեռելներից    անդրանիկը    եվ    երկրի    թագավորների    իշխանն   է  .    նրան   որ   մեզ    սիրեց    եվ    մեր   մեղքերիցն   լվացավ    մեզ    իր   արյունովը>>:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ չի. որ կարդաս՝Աստվածաշունչը ուսումնասիրում են։Որն էլ ջանասիրաբար անում եմ։և ՙձերդ խորհրդատու պայծառափայլությանը՚ փետք է հասած լիներ արդեն. որ եթե  մեջբերումներ եմ անում ՝ուրեմն մեղմ ասած. ծանոթ եմ Աստվածաշնչին։Իսկ ես ինչպես տեսնում եմ.դու ոչ թէ կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը.այլ քեզ համար այն կարդացել են։ և կարդացել են հատկապես այն տողերը որոնք ձեռնատու են եղել կարդացողին։ Քանի որ ոչ մի Աստվածաշունչն ինքնուրույն ուսումնասիրող մարդ՝չի գալիս այն եզրահանգման.որ ինքը եհովայի վկա պիտի կոչվի։
> Հետո. ախր շատ նման եք իրար։Ցանկացած հարցին բոլորդ ունեք միևնույն  պատասխանը՝ոչ մի քայլ ետ և ոչ մի քայլ առաջ՝։
> Իսկ դուք հին ուխտի բոլո՞ր օրենքներն եք պահում.թէ՞ միայն այն մասը ուր գրված է ՙիմ վկաներս պիտի կոչվեք՚։
> Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն՝Տեր Հիսուս երբեք չասաց .որ իր հոր անունը եհովա է և ինքն էլ  եհովայի վկա է։



Կտրուկ   ջան,    կուզենայի   մեկ   հարցիս    պատասխանեյիր,   երբ   Հիսուսը   երկրի   վրա   էր,   ում   կամքներ   կատարում`    իր,  թե   Հոր???

----------


## may

> Ուրեմն,   ի   գիտություն   քեզ,   կարդա   նոր   կտակարանի   հայտնություն     գիրքը`  գլ.  Ա   խոսք  5   <<  Եվ   Հիսուս   Քրիստոս    հավատարիմ    վկայիցը,   որ   մեռելներից    անդրանիկը    եվ    երկրի    թագավորների    իշխանն   է  .    նրան   որ   մեզ    սիրեց    եվ    մեր   մեղքերիցն   լվացավ    մեզ    իր   արյունովը>>:



Մի հարց, հարգելի Վրեժ, Նոր Կտակարանում *Եհովա* անունը կա?

----------

davidus (17.06.2009), Dragon (04.08.2009), Կտրուկ (17.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Մի հարց, հարգելի Վրեժ, Նոր Կտակարանում *Եհովա* անունը կա?


Ի   տարբերություն  Հին   կտակարանի,   որտեղ   Եհովա   անունը   կա  մոտ   7000   անգամ,  Նոր   կտակարանում   փոխարինված   է `  Տեր,    Բարձրեալ    անվանումներով:   Շատ    դեպքերում   դա    արվել   է    հունարեն    բնագրերում   տվյալ   բաղաձայնների   բացակայության    պատճառով,  իսկ   որոշ   դեպքերում   համարելով ,  որ   իբր   մեր   մեխավոր   շուրթերով   իրավունք   չունենք   արտասանելու:

----------


## Սելավի

Վրեժ  ջան  հիմա մեջ  կբերեմ  Հիսուսի  խոսքերից   մի  փոքր  հատված,  այն   գրքից,  որոնք  կրոնավորները  հայտնի  պատճառներով  մինչև  այժմ  թաքցնում  էին  մարդկանցից:  
Դրա  համար  եմ  ասում,  արդեն  ժամանակն  է  և  ոչ  մի  բան  այլևս  գաղտնի  չի  լինելու  մարդկանցից:


....	
11. Один пандит сказал: Умоляю тебя, Иисус, скажи, кто тот Бог, о котором ты говоришь; где его жрецы, его храмы и его святыни? 
	12. И сказал Иисус: Бог, о котором я говорю, повсюду; его нельзя обнести стенами или ограничить какими-то пределами. 
	13. Все люди поклоняются Единому Богу; но все люди видят его по-разному. 
	14. Этот всеобщий Бог есть мудрость, воля и любовь. 
	15. Не все люди видят Триединого Бога. Один видит его как Бога могущества; другой - как Бога разума, третий - как Бога любви. 
	16. Идеал человека есть Бог его, и потому с раскрытием человека раскрывается и Бог его. Бог человека сегодняшнего дня - завтра уже не Бог. 
	17. Нации земли видят Бога с разных точек зрения, и потому он не представляется одинаковым для всех. 
	18. Человек дает имя той частице Бога, которую видит, и она для него - весь Бог, и каждая нация видит частицу Бога, и каждая нация называет Бога своим именем. 
	19. Вы, брамины, зовете его Парабрамой; в Египте он Тот; Зевсом его зовут в Греции; Иегова - его иудейское имя; но всюду он беспричинная Причина, бескоренной Корень, от которого все произошло. 

Երբ  իրականում  կհետաքրքրի  այս  մեջբերում  որը  արեցի,  հավաստիացնում    եմ  դու  կգտնես  այս  գիրքը:

----------

Tig (18.06.2009), յոգի (17.06.2009)

----------


## may

> Ի   տարբերություն  Հին   կտակարանի,   որտեղ   Եհովա   անունը   կա  մոտ   7000   անգամ,  Նոր   կտակարանում   փոխարինված   է `  Տեր,    Բարձրեալ    անվանումներով:   Շատ    դեպքերում   դա    արվել   է    հունարեն    բնագրերում   տվյալ   բաղաձայնների   բացակայության    պատճառով,  իսկ   որոշ   դեպքերում   համարելով ,  որ   իբր   մեր   մեխավոր   շուրթերով   իրավունք   չունենք   արտասանելու:



Այսինքն ինչ-որ ժամանակ եղել, հետո փոխարինվել է? թե ընդհանրապես չի եղել? 
Եվ հետո հունարենում ինչ բաղաձայններ էին բացակայում?

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ մնալ թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին` Եհովայի վկաներին ըստ էության չվերաբերվող քննարկումները  տեղափոխվել են «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ:Խնդրում եմ շարունակել այնտեղ:*

----------


## Մօնթե

> Ցավն այն է, որ Եհովայի վկաներն ընդհանրապես վտանգավոր չեն:


Եհովայի վկաները դեռևս շարունակում են դռնեդուռ ընկած հայտնել, թե «Մենք Ձեզ բարի լուր ենք բերել»»: «Բարի լուր» կոչվածն էլ այն է, որ իբր մարդը հոգի չունի և մեռնելու է անասունի պես, որ չպետք է հավատալ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, որ իբր նա Աստված չէ, պետություններն էլ ամբողջովին սատանայից են և շուտով կործանվելու են, որ կործանման ենթակա են անգամ Աստծո տաճար եկեղեցիները…
Թեև քաղաքական - մարտավարական նկատառումներից ելնելով ՝ եհովայի վկաները իրենց քրիստոնեական ուղղությանն են դասում, սակայն նրանց քարոզչությունն ու գործելակերպն իրականում ոչ մի առնչություն չունի քրիստոնեության հետ: Ավելին, նրանք էությամբ հակաքրիստոնյա  և հակամարդկային են:
Խարխլելով քրիստոնեության հիմքը՝ Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, խեղաթյուրում ու նենգափոխում են Աստվածաշունչը, փորձում են այն հարմարեցնել իրենց ուսմունքին, և դրանով հանդերծ անհանդուրժողականություն և թշնամանք են սերմանում մյուսների նկատմամբ:
Մերժում են աշխարհը՝ այն համարելով սատանայի թագավորություն, և ահաբեկում մարդկանց՝ ասելով, թե ողջ մարդկությունը /այսինքն ՝ իրենց չհետևողները/  պետք է ոչնչանան ՝ բացառությամբ «եհովայի վկաների.» , որոնց «հավիտենական փրկություն»  են խոստանում:
Իսկ «վկա» դառնալու և փրկության արժանանալու գինը մեզ համար քրիստոնեությունը, մեր ազգային Եկեղեցու հավատամքը, մեր հայրերի թափած արյունն ուրանալն է… 
ՄԻԱՑՅԱԼ ՀԱՅՔ ազգայնական կազմակերպություն

----------

DavitH (10.12.2012), Dragon (04.08.2009), Enigmatic (13.07.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), may (13.07.2009), Կտրուկ (13.07.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Եհովայի վկաները դեռևս շարունակում են դռնեդուռ ընկած հայտնել, թե «Մենք Ձեզ բարի լուր ենք բերել»»: «Բարի լուր» կոչվածն էլ այն է, որ իբր մարդը հոգի չունի և մեռնելու է անասունի պես, որ չպետք է հավատալ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, որ իբր նա Աստված չէ, պետություններն էլ ամբողջովին սատանայից են և շուտով կործանվելու են, որ կործանման ենթակա են անգամ Աստծո տաճար եկեղեցիները…


Հարգելի  Մօնթե,  ի  գիտություն  բոլորին, որ  դռնեդուռ  ընկած  քարոզում  են  բարի  լուրը  քանի  որ  այդ  պատվերը  տվեց  Հիսուսը  իր  հետեվորդներին,  եվ  երկրորդ`  սուտ  լուրեր  տարածելով  ոչնչի  չես  հասնի, քանի  որ  նրանց  քարոզի  հիմնական   բնաբանը  հենց  Հիսուսն  է,  եվ  հետո` եթե  հիշում  էք  Հիսուսը  հենց  ինքը  փորձության   ժամանակ   չժխտեց ,  որ  երկրի  թագավորություններն   ու   հարստությունները  սատանայինը   չեն:  Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է   Աստծո  տաճարներին `  կարդանք  Աստվածաշնչից  `  գործ   առաքելոց   գլ.  ԺԷ   խոսք  24    <<  Այն  Աստվածը,  որ  աշխարհքս  եվ   ամեն   բան`  որ  նրանում  կա` արավ,  նա   երկնքի   եվ   երկրիս  Տերը  լինելով   ձեռագործ   տաճարներում   չի  բնակվում>>

----------


## Ambrosine

> դռնեդուռ ընկած քարոզում են բարի լուրը


բարի լուրը???
ինչ բարի լուր? թե ինչպես հերթական երեխան մահացավ, քանի որ ծնողները չէին համաձայնել արյան փոխներարկում կատարել?

----------

davidus (13.07.2009), DavitH (10.12.2012), Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> բարի լուրը???
> ինչ բարի լուր? թե ինչպես հերթական երեխան մահացավ, քանի որ ծնողները չէին համաձայնել արյան փոխներարկում կատարել?


բայց  մեկը  չի  մեղադրում   այն   բժիշներին,  որոնք  ավելի  գերադասում  են  ներարկել   գեներով  ու  հիվանդություններով  հարուստ   ուրիշի   արյունը,   քան  օգտագործել  դրան  փոխարինող   այլ  բազմազան միջոցներ,  որովհետեվ   արյան   փոխներարկումը  ավելի   եկամտաբեր  է:  Մի  գուցէ  սա  էլ  ժխտեք???

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է   Աստծո  տաճարներին `  կարդանք  Աստվածաշնչից  `  գործ   առաքելոց   գլ.  ԺԷ   խոսք  24    <<  Այն  Աստվածը,  որ  աշխարհքս  եվ   ամեն   բան`  որ  նրանում  կա` արավ,  նա   երկնքի   եվ   երկրիս  Տերը  լինելով   ձեռագործ   տաճարներում   չի  բնակվում>>


Եկեղեցին Աստծո տունն է, այդպես է թե ոչ?

----------


## Interdenominational

*ministr*: Եկեղեցին - այո, ձեռակերտ շինությունները - ոչ  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Հմ... Իսկ եկեղեցի ասելով ինչ եք հասկանում?

----------


## Interdenominational

*ministr*: մի քանի /կամ բազում/ անհատներ + ընդհանուր հավատամք + հաղորդակցվելու բուռն փափագ + "անտեղյակ անհատներին" քարոզելու մարմանջ...  ժամանակակից "առողջ եկեղեցու" /այդ թվում և Եհովայի Վկաների/ մոդել;

----------


## Կտրուկ

> սրանից ուժեղ պատասխան հնարավոր չէր տալ
> 
> ինչ ուզեմ? ասում եմ՝ եկեք ընդհանրապես տաբու դնենք Աստվածաշունչը քննարկելը, դե չի կարելի բառերը ուղիղ իմաստով հասկանալ, չի կարելի անունը բարձր տալ, չի կարելի ինչ-որ բան սխալ համարել... էս եմ ասում


Աստղո ջան Քրիստոնյաի կյանքում բացակայում է ՙչի կարելի՚ արտահայտությունը։
չի կարելի երեխաներին շատ պաղպաղակ։
իսկ քեզ որպես հասուն մարդ.կարելի է ողջ աշխատավարձդ  ջուրը գցել։ 
Բայց ՝դա չես անում չէ՞։

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ախպեր, էդ ձևով Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած մաս կարելի է մեկնաբանել սուբյեկտիվ ձևով,  համարելով, որ այն ինչ գրված է , պետք է հասկանալ փոխաբերական իմաստով և ոչ մի դեպքում ուղիղ: Նույն ծառի վրա ոչ բոլոր ճյուղերն են ներքև աճում չէ?


ոնց որ ես էլ էդ ասում ընկերս։
 :Smile: ուղղակի կոնկրետ տաճարի մասով. եթե միայն մի տեղ է նշվում որ այն Աստծո տունն է՝ բազում տեղեր ել հիշատակվում է մարդ դաճար  հասկացողության մասին։Այսինքն Քրիստոս մեր մեջ՝ մեր ներսի տաճարում պիտի որոնենք.այլ ոչ թէ  ուրիշ տեղ  ինչպես անում եին Մարիամն ու Հովսեփը։

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին` Եհովայի վկաներին ըստ էության չվերաբերվող քննարկումները  տեղափոխվել են «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ:Խնդրում եմ շարունակել այնտեղ:*

----------

Chuk (14.07.2009), Կտրուկ (14.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Վրեժ  ջան  հիմա մեջ  կբերեմ  Հիսուսի  խոսքերից   մի  փոքր  հատված,  այն   գրքից,  որոնք  կրոնավորները  հայտնի  պատճառներով  մինչև  այժմ  թաքցնում  էին  մարդկանցից:  
> Դրա  համար  եմ  ասում,  արդեն  ժամանակն  է  և  ոչ  մի  բան  այլևս  գաղտնի  չի  լինելու  մարդկանցից:


Սելավի ջան, զգույշ եղիր գրառումներիդ մեջ, հիշիր, ով որ բան ավելացնի գրվացքին Աստված էլ ավելացնելու է այն պատուհասները որոնք գրված են գրքում, վախեցնելու համար չէ որ գրում եմ, այլ սթափեցնելու, իսկ եթե արդեն պետքդ չէ, հիշիր «պիտի գամ ու աշտանակդ շարժեմ...», «ահավոր բան  կենդանի Աստծո ձեռքն ընկնելը...», պարզապես խնդրում եմ իրականությունը մի թողեք աղավաղեն

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Second Chance (17.07.2009), Կտրուկ (17.07.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, զգույշ եղիր գրառումներիդ մեջ, հիշիր, ով որ բան ավելացնի գրվացքին Աստված էլ ավելացնելու է այն պատուհասները որոնք գրված են գրքում, վախեցնելու համար չէ որ գրում եմ, այլ սթափեցնելու, իսկ եթե արդեն պետքդ չէ, հիշիր «պիտի գամ ու աշտանակդ շարժեմ...», «ահավոր բան  կենդանի Աստծո ձեռքն ընկնելը...», պարզապես խնդրում եմ իրականությունը մի թողեք աղավաղեն


Իհարկե  շնորհակալություն  Հրայր  ջան որ  սթափեցնում  էս:  Ես  էլ  ուզում  եմ  քեզ  ասել  որ  քո  հագով  կոշիկը  մի  ստիպիր  որ  իմ  ոտքը  մցնես,  իմ  ոտքը  43  համարնա,  կամ  ուրիշ  ստանդարտով  12:

----------

Ambrosine (17.07.2009), Tig (18.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

> Իհարկե  շնորհակալություն  Հրայր  ջան որ  սթափեցնում  էս:  Ես  էլ  ուզում  եմ  քեզ  ասել  որ  քո  հագով  կոշիկը  մի  ստիպիր  որ  իմ  ոտքը  մցնես,  իմ  ոտքը  43  համարնա,  կամ  ուրիշ  ստանդարտով  12:


Չէ, երևի լավ չհասկացար, ես չեմ ստիպում ոչինչ, խնդրում եմ Աստվածաշնչից ոչինչ չպակասեցնել և ոչինչ չավելացնել.....

----------


## Սելավի

> Չէ, երևի լավ չհասկացար, ես չեմ ստիպում ոչինչ, խնդրում եմ Աստվածաշնչից ոչինչ չպակասեցնել և ոչինչ չավելացնել.....


Իսկ  կարելի  է  Աստվածաշունչը  հասկանալ  այնպես,  ինչպես   Աստված  է   ուզում  որ  տվիալ   մարդը  դա  հենց  այդպես  հասկանա,  թե  պիտի  պարտադիր  ուրիշը  բացատրի  ինչպես  հասկանանք:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ  կարելի  է  Աստվածաշունչը  հասկանալ  այնպես,  ինչպես   Աստված  է   ուզում  որ  տվիալ   մարդը  դա  հենց  այդպես  հասկանա,  թե  պիտի  պարտադիր  ուրիշը  բացատրի  ինչպես  հասկանանք:


Չէ ախպեր ջան, Պողոսն ասում է ես ավետարանը մարդուց չառի հապա Սուրբ Հոգու հայտնությունից, բայց քանիսն է այսօր այդ հայտնությունն ունենում, իսկ ասում է եթե երկնքից հրեշտակ էլ իջնի ու ուրիշ բան ասի որ մենք ասեցինք նզովյալ լինի.

----------

Second Chance (18.07.2009), Կտրուկ (17.07.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Չէ ախպեր ջան, Պողոսն ասում է ես ավետարանը մարդուց չառի հապա Սուրբ Հոգու հայտնությունից, բայց *քանիսն է այսօր այդ հայտնությունն ունենում*, իսկ ասում է եթե երկնքից հրեշտակ էլ իջնի ու ուրիշ բան ասի որ մենք ասեցինք նզովյալ լինի.


Հա էլի, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում  :Hands Up: 
Հրայր ջան, բացի քեզանից ոչ ոք չունի: Սելավին ինչ իմանա, թե Սուրբ Հոգու հայտնությունն ինչ բան ա...
Բա ինչ-որ մեկը «ընդհանուր եզրերից» էր խոսում  :Think: 
Հենա, մի հատ Սելավիի վրա ցուցադրի, տեսնենք՝ էդ ո՞նց ա լինում։

----------


## Hrayr

> Հա էլի, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում 
> Հրայր ջան, բացի քեզանից ոչ ոք չունի: Սելավին ինչ իմանա, թե Սուրբ Հոգու հայտնությունն ինչ բան ա...


Այ այս վերաբերմունքդ դուրս չեկավ, ես Հրանտին ճանաչում եմ , գիտեմ ինքն ինչ է հասկանում, ես իրեն վիրավորելու ամենևին միտք չունեմ,խնդրում եմ մի փորձիր խառնել մեր հարաբերությունները, եթե ընդհանուր քննարկումներ ենք անում դա միայն ընդհանուրի հետ հարցը քննարկելու համար է, եթե անձնական բան ենք ունենում առանձին ենք քննարկում։ Խնդրում եմ զերծ մնա որպես երրորդ անձ մեր զրույցը խեղաթյուրելուց.

----------

Second Chance (18.07.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Այ այս վերաբերմունքդ դուրս չեկավ, ես Հրանտին ճանաչում եմ , գիտեմ ինքն ինչ է հասկանում, ես իրեն վիրավորելու ամենևին միտք չունեմ,խնդրում եմ մի փորձիր խառնել մեր հարաբերությունները, եթե ընդհանուր քննարկումներ ենք անում դա միայն ընդհանուրի հետ հարցը քննարկելու համար է, եթե անձնական բան ենք ունենում առանձին ենք քննարկում։ Խնդրում եմ զերծ մնա որպես երրորդ անձ մեր զրույցը խեղաթյուրելուց.


Աչքիդ էսօր բոլորը խեղաթյուրող են երևում:  :Think:  Ասածս նա էր, որ խորհուրդդ կիրառեիր, փորձեիր ընդհանուր եզրեր գտնել: Չի ստացվում չէ՞, միանգամից Պողոս Առաքյալին ես մեջբերում: Բա մեզ մոտ էլ չի ստացվում ԿԽ-ատիպ կազմակերպությունների հետ լեզու գտնելը, մենք էլ նույն խոսքերն ենք հիշում:  :Think: 
Զենքի մասին հարցիս, իհարկե, չես պատասխանելու  :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

Հրայր  ջան  ասածս  դրանա  վերաբերվում:  Թեկուզ  թող  Պողոս  առաքիալի  խոսքերը  լինեն,  ես  կարա՞մ  ինքնուրույն  հասկանամ  թե  Պողոսը  ի՞նչ  է  ասում,  թե՞  ինչ  որ  մեկն  էլ  է  պետք  որ  ինձ  բացատրի  Պողոսի  ասած  խոսքերի  իմաստը:

----------


## Hrayr

Ապեր ես գիտեմ որ դու հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում,բայց մանրացնեմ, եթե մարդը Աստծո հետ կապ չունի նրան մարդն է սովորեցնում, իսկ եթե հաղորդակցվում է Սուրբ Հոգու հետ նա անձամբ է առնում ու նրան չես կարող հակառակում համոզել կամ ուղեղի լվացում անել ինչպես սովետի ժամանակ էին անում բայց ապարդյուն։

----------


## Սելավի

> Ապեր ես գիտեմ որ դու հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում,բայց մանրացնեմ, եթե մարդը Աստծո հետ կապ չունի նրան մարդն է սովորեցնում, իսկ եթե հաղորդակցվում է Սուրբ Հոգու հետ նա անձամբ է առնում ու նրան չես կարող հակառակում համոզել կամ ուղեղի լվացում անել ինչպես սովետի ժամանակ էին անում բայց ապարդյուն։


Հրայր  ջան,  որպեսզի  շատ  չծավալվեմ:  
Մի  անգամից  ասեմ  ողջ  աշխարհաստեղծ  տիեզերքներում  չկա  մի  բան,  մի  էություն,  մի  առարկա,  մի  շնչավոր  կամ  անշունչ  կենդանի    որ  Աստծո  հետ  կապ  չունենա:
Կոպիտ  ասած  մոր  արգանդում  գտնվող  պտուղը  հազարավոր  կապերով  կապված  է  իր  սնուցող  օրգանիզմից:
Այստեղ  հարցը  միայն  նա  է,  որ  այդ  պտուղը՝  որը  հենց  կրկին  մայրն  է,  գիտի՞  թե  ինքը  որտե՞ղ  է  և  ո՞վ  է:   
Խնդրում  եմ  ինձ  մի  ներարկիր  կաղապարված  չափսերի  մեջ  վերցրած  Աստվածային  տեսություն,    ես  արդեն  վերևում   ասեցի  դրանք  իմ  չափսերը    չեն:  
  Հրայր՝  երեխան  երբ  շատ  բաներ  չի  հասկանում,  ծնողը  նրան  «ռամկաների»  մեջա  պահում,  շատ  բաներ  արգելում  է  քանզի  դեռ  երեխա  է:
Բայց  այդ  երեխան  երբ  մեծանում  է  կարողանում  է  ինքնուրույն  խելացի  որոշումներ  կայացնել,  այդ  օրվանից  ծնողը  իրան  ոչինչ  չի  արգելում,  քանզի  համոզված  է  որ  իր  երեխան  արդեն  չափահաս  տարիքում  է  գտնվում,  և  հետը  հավասարը  հավասարի  հետ  է  խոսում:
  Սակայն   այդ  երեխայական  տարիքում  գտնվելու  ժամանակաշրջանում  նրան  կերակրում  է   հեքիաթանման  ճշմարտություններով: 
Քանզի  տարիքը  չի  հերուքում,  որպեսզի  ամեն  բան  պարզ  և  խորքային  բացատրի,  իսկ  այդտեղ  կարևոր  չի  թե  երեխան  վերջնական  իր  պատմած  «հեքիաթի»  իմաստը  կհասկանա  թե  ոչ,  այդտեղ  կարևորը,  որ  այդ  մետաֆոր  հեքիաթները  իր  երեխայի  մեջ  ներարկի  այն  դոզայով,  որքան  իվիճակի  է  իր  երեխան  ընդունելու,  քանզի  ծնողի  պատմած   մետաֆոր  հեքաթները   այնպիսի  ուղղվածություն  են  ունենում,  որ  երեխայի  մեջ  բարություն,  սեր,  և  շատ  տարբեր  լավ  հատկանիշներ  են   մցնում,  որըն  էլ  այդ  երեխային       պետք  են   գալու  չափահաս  տարիքում: 
Իսկ  եթե  ծնողը  երեխային  սկսի    բացատրել   այնպես  ինչպես  որ  կա  իրականում,  պատկերացնում  էս,  էդ  երեխան  ինչքան  հարցեր  կտա  իր  ծնողին,  ասենք  օրինակ՝  կարճ  ասումա  հոսանքը  դզզզզա  ձեռ  չտաս,  ու  երեխան  իր  հետաքրքրությունից  դրթված  սկսումա  հարցնել,  բա  դզզզզը  ինչա՞  էդ  որտեղիցա  գալիս,  բա  լարումը  ինչա, իաաա՞  ամպերաժը  բա  ինչա՞:  Դրա  համար  է  ասվում  ամեն  մեկը  իր  ժամանակին  է  հասկանում  ամեն  բան:    

  Ինձ  թվումա  մատչելի  ներկայացրեցի  ասելիքս,  կարծում  եմ  կհասկանաս  միտքս:
 Հրայր  ջան կարող  էս  չարձագանքել,  ես  չեմ  պատրաստվում  բանավեճի  մեջ  մտնել  քեզ  հետ  այդ  հարցի  շուրջ:  
Թանկագին  բարեկամս  մտածիր  ինչպես  ուզում  էս,  բայց  խնդրում  եմ,   ինձ  մի  օգնիր  որ  ես  էլ  քեզ  պես  մտածեմ  ու  հասկանամ:

----------

Tig (18.07.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Այն որ հիմա ասում ես գրված է ծննդոց առաջին գլուխներում.....

----------


## Մօնթե

<<Եհովայի վկաների>> աստվածաբանությունը ծայրաստիճան պարզունակ ու հակասական է և ուղղված է Սուրբ Գրքի, կրոնի, փիլիսոփայության և ֆիզիկայի պատմության սկզբունքներին անծանոթ մարդկանց: Դրա հիմքը աղանդի հիմնադիրների  անձնական հայացքներն են: Նրանց ուսմունքի սխալներն ու մոլորությունները մերկացնելիս ի հայտ են գալիս Աստվածաշնչի ամբողջական տեքստից առանձնացված և նենգափողված մեջբերումներ ու մեկնաբանություններ: Նրանք, փաստորեն, պաշտում են Աստծո անունը`/YHVH -  Եհովա/, իբրև թե, անունը նույնացնելով էությանը, որով կուռքի են վերածում իր էությամբ անհասանելի Աստծո բազում անուններից մեկը: Նրանց կարծիքով Աստված երկնքում գրավում է մի որոշակի տեղ, ինչն իրականում  ոչ մի կերպ չի համապատասխանում Աստծո էությանը: Նրանք մերժում են Սուրբ Երրորդությունը` Սուրբ Հոգու անձնավորությունը և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Աստվածությունը` <<չնկատելով>> այն  հաստատող աստվածաշնչային բազմաթիվ արտահայտությունները, որով, փաստորեն, հարում են դեռևս  5-րդ դարի դատապարտված արիոսական հերձվածին: Նրանք մերժում են նաև Աստծո մարմնավորման ճշմարտացիությունը, ուստիև` մեղքերի քավության ու փրկության իսկությունը, որը բազմիցս հաստատվում է Սուրբ գրքում: Աղանդավորները  ողորմելի  հայեցողություն ունեն տարածության ու ժամանակի ծագման և փոխհարաբերության, աշխարհի հատկությունների հարցերի շուրջ, որից ելնելով, նրանք, օրինակ, պնդում են, որ Երկիրը հավիտենական է: Նման օրինակները բազմաթիվ են: Աղանդն իր գոյության ընթքացքում բազմաթիվ <<մարգարեություններ>> է արել աշխարհի կործանման ժամանակի մասին, որոնք են` 1872թ., 1874թ., 1914թ., 1925թ., 1975թ., :

     Եհովականների ուսմունքի համաձայն լիարժեք փրկություն են գտնելու միայն 144 հազար հավատարիմները:  Դա նրանց հիմնադիր Չարլզ Թեյզ Ռասելի ուսմունքն էր` վերցված <<Յոթերորդ օրվա ադվենտիստների ուսմունքից: Սակայն այդ թիվն արագորեն սպառեց իրեն, քանի որ եհովականներն այժմ արդեն մի քանի միլիոն են, այսինքն` նշանակալիորեն ավելի շատ, քան 144 հազարը: Պետք էր անհապաղ ինչ-որ ելք գտնել ստեղծված նեղ վիճակից դուրս գալու, ուստի և հայտարարեցին, որ 144 հազար հավատարիմներ երկինք են բարձրանալու հենց առաջին հարության ժամանակ, իսկ մյուսներին ավելի ցածրակարգ հարություն է բաժին ընկնելու` նրանք ապրելու են <<երկրային դրախտում>>, սնվելու են  բանաններով ու նարինջներով և զբոսնելու են արմավենու պուրակում` բարի վագրերի, առյուծների և օձերի ընկերակցությամբ /սա նրանց սիրած պատկերն է/ : Նրանք աշխատելու են ոչ ովելի, քան օրական 4 ժամ, բնակարանը լինելու է հարմարավետ, կերակուրը` համեղ, և բոլորը հարկադրաբար երջանիկ են լինելու /նկատենք, որ այն շատ նման է կոմունիզմի գաղափարին/: Իսկ առաջին 144 հազարը նրանց դիտելու  և կառավարելու է երկնքից:

     Եհովականները չեն հավատում հոգու անմահությանը: Նրանք ասում են, որ Աստված չի կարող  մարդկանց հավիտենական տանջանքի ենթարկել, քանի որ նա բարեգութ է, իսկ բարեգութ տերը չի տանջի կատաղած շանը, այլ պարզապես կկրակի նրա վրա: Մարդկանց մի մասը հարություն կառնի և կփրկվի, իսկ մնացածը կոչնչացվեն առհավետ: Ըստ նրանց, փրկությունը կախված  է <<Դիտարանի ընկերության>> գործերին մասնակցություն ունենալուց, և եթե անդամը պահպանի իր անդամությունը, ապա կունենա փրկության հնարավորույուն, իսկ եթե հեռանա, կզրկվի դրանից: Այսինքն` եթե անդամը ամբողջ կյանքում շաբաթական 40-50 ժամ գրականություն է  տարածել, բայց մի օր դադարել է դա անելուց , ապա նախկին <<վաստակն>>  այլևս հաշվի չի առնվում: Նշանակում է, որ տվյալ անդամն անկում է ապրել և կգնա դեպի հավիտենական անգոյություն: 144 հազարի կազմը սպառելուց հետո ծառայության կոչվածները  դեռևս ինչ-որ կերպ  նրանց մեջ հայտնվելու հնարավորություն ունեն. հնարավոր է, որ վերջին պահին 144 հազարից ինչ-որ մարդիկ անկում են ապրել և ոչ մեծ թվով տեղ է ազատվել: Ուստի, յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է հույս ունենալ, որ ոչ միայն կարող է երկրի վրա բանան ուտել, այլև երկինք բարձրանալ:

     <<Եհովայի վկաներն>> ատելություն են սերմանում քրիստոնեական ուղղափառ եկեղեցիների դեմ` հայտարարելով քրիստոնեական աշխարհի մեծ ուխտադրժության մասին և կոչ անելով քրիստոնյաներին դուրս գալ այդտեղից:  <<Քրիստոնեական աշխարհի>> կրոններին խոստանում են զրկել <<իրենց հարստություններից>> և <<ամոթալի մերկացման>> ենթարկել: Հայտարարում են, որ <<քրիստոնեական աշխարհը և այլ կեղծ կրոնները շուտով լիովին ոչնչացվելու են>> և <<սա Եհովայի արդար դատավճիռն է սուտ ուսուցիչների նկատմամբ, որն ի կատար է ածվելու>>: Նրանց համար Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Խաչը չար խորհրդանիշ է, քանի որ այն պատժի գործիք է, և բացի այս, այն երբեմն նաև հանդիպում են հեթանոսների մոտ: Այստեղից, անտեսելով Նոր Կտակարանի բազմաթիվ արտահայտություններ և պատմական գիտությունների տվյալները, նրանք պնդում են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը խաչվել է ոչ թե խաչի, այլ սյան վրա: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, իրենց բացատրություններում օգտագործելով խաբեությունն ու հեթանոսական կրոնների մասին հրապարակումներից քաղված առանձին հատվածները, նրանք` իրենց ծնող հանդիսացող բողոքականության նմանությամբ, մերժում են Սրբազան Ավանդությունը, Եկեղեցու խորհուրդները, սրբապատկերները, տաճարները, վանքերը:

      Աղանդի առաջնորդները 1961թ. հայտարարեցին, որ արյան փոխներարկումը մահացու մեղք է` նույնացնելով այն Ավետարանում հիշատակվող <<միսն իր արյունով>> չուտելով արգելանքի հետ: Այս արգելանքի հետևանքով բազմաթիվ եհովականներ, այդ թվում նաև երեխաներ են մահացել :Վերջապես, ելնելով այն հանգամանքից, որ բազում պետություններում այս առիթով տեղի ունեցող դատավարությունները լուրջ ճնշում են հանդիսանում <<Եհովայի վկաների>> նկատմամբ,  << …աղանդի առաջնորդներն  անսպասելիորեն հայտարարեցին, որ իրենց անդամներին այսուհետև կթույլատրվի արյան փոխներարկում: <<Բրուքլինյան հայրերը>> որոշեցին, որ <<վկան>>, որը կյանքի և մահվան ընտրության պայմաններում կհամաձայնվի արյան փոխներարկմանը, այժմ <<չի զրկվի հաղորդակից լինելուց>>, այսինքն` չի հեռացվի աղանդից:  Այս որոշումն աղանդի հայտարարած ամենամեծ ներքին փոփոխությունն է` այն օրից, երբ 1975 թվականին կանխատեսված <<արմագեդոնն>>  ու <<աշխարհի վախճանը>> չիրականացավ: Բրիտանական <<Եհովայի վկաների>>  նախագահ Փոլ Գիլսը հայտարարել է,  որ արյան փոխներարկումից հրաժարվելը նախկինի պես մնում է իրենց կրոնի հիմքում, բայց և ավելացրել է. <<Հնարավոր է, որ վիրահատական սեղանի վրա սթրեսային վիճակում գտնվող մարդը,  չցանկանալով մահանալ, համաձայնի արյան փոխներարկմանը: Հաջորդ օրը նա կարող է ասել, որ զղջում է իր որոշման համար: Այդժամ մենք նրան հոգևոր օգնություն կցուցաբերենք և կմխիթարենք, և նրա նկատմամբ որևէ կարգապահական  միջոց չենք կիրառի: Մենք, պարզապես, դա կդիտենք որպես թուլության պահ: Սակայն նրանք, ովքեր չեն ցանկանա զղջալ, նախկինի պես կհեռացվեն>>:
ՄԻԱՑՅԱԼ ՀԱՅՔ կազմակերպություն
ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐ` http://www.hzorhayastan.do.am

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Գևոր (01.08.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

ի  տարբերություն  բոլորի  ամենալավը  Եհովայի  վկաներն  են  հետևում  աստվածաշնչին.....բայց   հենց  քրիստոնեությամբ  հանդերձ  քանդում  են  այս  երկրի  խորանը...

----------


## Արծիվ

> ի  տարբերություն  բոլորի  ամենալավը  Եհովայի  վկաներն  են  հետևում  աստվածաշնչին.....բայց   հենց  քրիստոնեությամբ  հանդերձ  քանդում  են  այս  երկրի  խորանը...


Իսկ քեզ ով ասեց որ եհովայի վկաները Աստվածաշնչին են հետևում, իրենք իրենց քիրքն ունեն դիտարան անվամբ:

----------

Aleks-90 (28.09.2009), Annushka (26.09.2009), davidus (28.09.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Rammstein (28.09.2009), Second Chance (26.09.2009), Կտրուկ (26.09.2009), յոգի (26.09.2009)

----------


## urartu

ցանկացած տեսակի կրոնական ֆանատիզմին դեմ եմ, լինի եհովա, քրիստոնյա, մահմեդական, թե չգիտեմ ինչ, կրոնը դա շատ մարդկանց սփոփանքն, պատասխանն է այն հարցերի, որնք նրանք չունեն, բայց թե դա երբեք չպետք է ֆանատիզմի վերածվի

----------

davidus (28.09.2009), յոգի (26.09.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Եհովայի Վկա - կոչվածնեին մի համեմատեք պապայի տղեքի հետ, որոնք ինչ-ինչ, բայց մեր հասարակությունից դուրս կարգին տղերք են: Լավ գիտակցեք՝ մենք փոքր երկիր ենք, ցանկացած պառակտում ճակատագրական կլինի: Սրանց ստեղծողներն ընդամենը հոգեբանական բիզնեսով են զբաղված:

----------

յոգի (26.09.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Առիթ ունեցել եմ այս թեմայում արդեն ասել, որ շատ մեծ հակակրանք ունեմ Եհովայի վկաների ( և առհասարակ մոլի աղանդավորների) հանդեպ: Ինձ զարմացնում է նրանց պնդաճակատ աներեսությունը և զոմբիացվածության մակարդակը: 
Ապրում եմ Հայաստանից դուրս ու այնպիսի մի երկրում, որտեղ ազգերն ու կրոնները այքան շատ են, որ նկարագրելու էլ չի: ՈՒնեմ տարբեր ազգերի ու կրոնների պատկանող բազմաթիվ ընկերներ ու  շատ անգամ եմ նրանց հետ զրուցել նույնիսկ վիճաբանել նմանատիպ թեմաներով: Բայց այդ վիճաբանությունները երբեք չեն վերածվել փոխադարձ վիրավորանքի կամ թշնամանքի: Հարգում եմ բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներին, եթե նրանք իրոք, գիտակցաբար են պատկանում այդ կրոնին: Բայց հայերի հետ, բարևից էն կողմ, էլ ավել բառ չեմ ուզում փոխանակել էդ թեմաներով: Վերջին անգամ նման խոսակցության ժամանակ, մի անգրագետ ապուշ ինձ կռապաշտ փարիսացի անվանեց  :Shok:  :Xeloq: , միայն այն պաճառով, որ ես խաչ եմ կրում ու հավատում եմ խաչի զորությանը ( մի խոսքով նորմալ քրիստոնյա եմ): Բայց չկարողացավ նույնիսկ հիմնավորել իր ասածները... Հենց նեղն են ընկնում, սկսում են վիրավորել: 
Մի բան էլ  կարող եմ ասել, որ արտերկրում ամենահամախմբված հայերը, դրանք աղանդավոր հայերն են: Ի դեպ նույնիսկ չեն ամուսնանում այն հայերի հետ, որոնք իրենց աղանդից չեն, չեն մասնակցում ազգային, մշակույթային միջոցառումներին: Մի խոսքով նոր ազգ են դարձել: (Ազգի նորաձև պառակտում) 
Անցած շաբաթ, առավոտ շուտ դռան զանգը տալիս են, վերցնում եմ լսափողը... պարզվեց հայ ա
_Բարև ձեզ:
_Բարև ձեզ ( բնականաբար)
_Կներեք կարելի է
_Կներեք իսկ դուք ո՞վ եք և ու՞մ եք ուզում ( թեպետ արդեն գլխի եմ ընկնում)
_Մենք ուզում ենք ձեզ հետ խոսել, նոր ձեր հարևանների տանն էինք ... (կողքի շենքում էլ հայեր կան..., հենց հայկական ազգանուն են տեսնում, զանգը տալիս են)
_Եվ՞: ( համառորեն դուռը չեմ բացում, նա էլ համառորեն ձգձգում է)
_Դուք գիտեք ինչո՞ւ է աշխարհում սով և պատերազմ
_...??? :Think: 
_Ինչո՞ւ են այքան շատ անարդարությունները...
_Ցանկության դեպքում հեռուստացույց կնայեմ, թերթ կկարդամ ու կտեղեկանամ: Հետո՞:
_Չէ, բայց մենք ձեզ կարող ենք ասել...
_(_Վերջը չդիացա)_ խնդրում եմ, եկեք չերկարացնենք, նմանատիպ հարցերով այլևս մեզ չանհագստացնեք, ձեր կոլեգաներին էլ ասեք, որ այս հասցեն մոռանան ու ամիսը մեկ չգան: Մենք մեր հավատի մեջ հաստատակամ ենք և հարցեր ունենալու դեպքում գիտենք ինչպես լուսավորվել:
_Բայց մենք ձեր հարևանների մոտ էլ ենք եղել...
_Ցտեսություն:
 Կախում եմ լսափողը ու նայում պատուհանից : Իրանք էլ չէին հեռացել, ինձ էին նայում ու դեռ խոսում փակ պատուհանին նայելով: Զարմանում եմ, ինչքան համառ են ու աներես,   նույնիսկ Հայաստանից դուրս, իրենց որսի տարերքի մեջ են:
Հվատում եք, հավատացեք... ի՞նչ եք կպել ուրիշներից...

----------


## Aleks-90

> եհովա, քրիստոնյա


Նախ  (եհովա, քրիստոնյա) -չի  *Ե*հովա , *Ք*րիստոնյա, և մի բան էլ  եհովա չի  Եհովայի վկաներա.   
Կարծում եմ գիտեիր :Smile:  ուղղակի ուծադիր եղիր.
.

----------


## urartu

> Նախ  (եհովա, քրիստոնյա) -չի  *Ե*հովա , *Ք*րիստոնյա, և մի բան էլ  եհովա չի  Եհովայի վկաներա.   
> Կարծում եմ գիտեիր ուղղակի ուծադիր եղիր.
> .


ուծադիրը ուծադիր էի, բայց քրիստոնյան, փոքրատառով է գրվում ի գիտություն քեզ, նախքան ուրիշներին ուղելը, վստահ եղիր, նոր ուսուցչական հատկություններտ ցույց տուր

----------

Chilly (28.09.2009), davidus (28.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

[QUOTE=urartu;1799141]ցանկացած տեսակի կրոնական ֆանատիզմին դեմ եմ, լինի եհովա, քրիստոնյա, մահմեդական, թե չգիտեմ ինչ, կրոնը դա շատ մարդկանց սփոփանքն, պատասխանն է այն հարցերի, որնք նրանք չունեն, բայց թե դա երբեք չպետք է ֆանատիզմի վերածվի[/QUOT  


Նախ  և  առաջ  կխնդրեի  բոլորին, որ  գոնէ  չճանաչելով  հանդերձ  իրենց  թույլ  չտան  ավելորդ  արտահայտություններ  անեն  Աստծո  անվան  վերաբերյալ,  որովհետեվ  ցանկացած  մարդ  արարած, եթե  գոնէ  մեկ  անգամ  կարդացած  լինի  Աստվածաշունչը   շատ  լավ  կիմանա  Աստծո  Անունը:  Եթե  աշխարիկ  կյանքում  բոլորտ  հասկանում  էք  ցանկացած  մարդու  անվան  կարեվորությունը  և  ինչ-որ  չափով  հարգանքով  էք  խոսում  այդ  անվան  մասին,մի՞թե Աստված  արժան  չէ  այդ  հարգանքին: Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  անպատասխան  հարցերին,  Աստվածաշնչում   անպատասխան  հարցեր  չկան,  կգտնես  ցանկացած  հարցի  պատասխան  միայն  թե  շատ  ցանկանաս:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Եհովայի Վկա - կոչվածնեին մի համեմատեք պապայի տղեքի հետ, որոնք ինչ-ինչ, բայց մեր հասարակությունից դուրս կարգին տղերք են: Լավ գիտակցեք՝ մենք փոքր երկիր ենք, ցանկացած պառակտում ճակատագրական կլինի: Սրանց ստեղծողներն ընդամենը հոգեբանական բիզնեսով են զբաղված:


Ճիշտն  ասած  համեմատել  չի  էլ  լինի,  որովհետեվ  իրենց  պապայի  տղա  լինելը  կախված  է  իրենց  պապայի  դիրքից  ու  պաշտոնից,  իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  բիզնեսին,  հենց  նոր  ամենամեծ  բիզնեսմեն  դու  Աստծուն  անվանեցիր,  խնդրում  եմ  մտքերտ  վերլուծիր:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իսկ քեզ ով ասեց որ եհովայի վկաները Աստվածաշնչին են հետևում, իրենք իրենց քիրքն ունեն դիտարան անվամբ:


Եթե  ուշադիր  լինեիր,  կնկատեիր,  որ  դիտարանը  գիրք  չի,  այլ  ընդամենը  բրոշյուր  է,  իսկ  մեկնաբանությունները  հիմնված  են  Աստվածաշնչի  վրա:

----------

Aleks-90 (29.09.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Նախ  և  առաջ  կխնդրեի  բոլորին, որ  գոնէ  չճանաչելով  հանդերձ  իրենց  թույլ  չտան  ավելորդ  արտահայտություններ  անեն  Աստծո  անվան  վերաբերյալ,  որովհետեվ  ցանկացած  մարդ  արարած, եթե  գոնէ  մեկ  անգամ  կարդացած  լինի  Աստվածաշունչը   շատ  լավ  կիմանա  Աստծո  Անունը:  Եթե  աշխարիկ  կյանքում  բոլորտ  հասկանում  էք  ցանկացած  մարդու  անվան  կարեվորությունը  և  ինչ-որ  չափով  հարգանքով  էք  խոսում  այդ  անվան  մասին,մի՞թե Աստված  արժան  չէ  այդ  հարգանքին: Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  անպատասխան  հարցերին,  Աստվածաշնչում   անպատասխան  հարցեր  չկան,  կգտնես  ցանկացած  հարցի  պատասխան  միայն  թե  շատ  ցանկանաս:


հարց 1- ում ճանաչելով, հարց 2. ինչ ավելորդ արտահայտություն է արվել իմ կողմից Աստծո վերաբերյալ, հարց 3. Աստված անուն ունի, ես օրինակ չգիտեմ :Dntknw:  եվ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի անհարգալից բան չէմ տեսնում իմ գրառումում, դա իմ կարծիքն է, իսկ եթե դա քեզ դուր չի գալիս ետ քո պռոբլեմնա, բայց թե չհասկացա թե խի ետ ըտենց ծանր տարար որ

----------

davidus (28.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե  ուշադիր  լինեիր,  կնկատեիր,  որ  դիտարանը  գիրք  չի,  այլ  ընդամենը  բրոշյուր  է,  իսկ  մեկնաբանությունները  հիմնված  են  Աստվածաշնչի  վրա:


Ես անձամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել եհովականների «Աստվածաշունչը», բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, իրանց Ասվածաշնչում շատ նուրբ փոփոխություններ կան (անգամ ստորակետի մակարդակով), որոնց վրա էլ հիմնվում է ողջ կեղծիքը:

----------


## davidus

> .............որոնց վրա էլ հիմնվում է ողջ *կեղծիքը*:


Rammstein ջան... ինչ կեղծիք???? դա վերին *զ՛իմաստություն* է և *զ՛ճիշտ*... մենք հասարակ մահկանացուներ ենք և մեզ տրված չի ըմբռնելու *զ՛ճիշտը*.... դա տրած է այն երջանիկ բացառություն կազմող անհատներին, որոնք կարողանում են Աստվածաշնչի տողերի տակ թաքնված վերին գաղափարներ հորինել ու "տեսնել"...    մենք, հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդներս, ի զորու չենք ըմբռնել ու հասկանալ դա... 
ոչ երանի դժբախտիս.... մի հատ լուսավորող ա պետք ինձ.... լույսի կարիք ունեմ..

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), urartu (28.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> հարց 1- ում ճանաչելով, հարց 2. ինչ ավելորդ արտահայտություն է արվել իմ կողմից Աստծո վերաբերյալ, հարց 3. Աստված անուն ունի, ես օրինակ չգիտեմ եվ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի անհարգալից բան չէմ տեսնում իմ գրառումում, դա իմ կարծիքն է, իսկ եթե դա քեզ դուր չի գալիս ետ քո պռոբլեմնա, բայց թե չհասկացա թե խի ետ ըտենց ծանր տարար որ


ուրեմն  եթե  նշելես,  որ  ճանաչում  ես  Աստծուն   գոնե  պետք  է  մեկ  անգամ  կարդացած  լինես  Աստվածաշունչը,  որովհետեվ  այլ  ձև  մարդը  չի  կարող  ճանաչել  Աստծուն, իսկ  դա  էլ  հակասում  է  քո  երկրորդ  պատասխանին,  որովհետեվ  դու  մինչև  հիմա  չգիտես  Աստծո  անունը ,  մեջբերեմ  Աստվածաշնչից  գիրք  Սաղմոս   գլ.  ՁԵ  խոսք  18  << Եվ  իմանան, որ  դու  կաս,  քո  անունը  Եհովայ  է.  դու  մինակ  Բարձեալ  ես  բոլոր  երկրի  վերայ:>>  Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  ծանր  տանելուն,  մի  փոքրիկ  օրինակ  բերեմ  պարզաբանելու  համար:  Պատկերացրու, որ  ընկերներով   կանգնած  խոսում  էք   և   ինչ-որ  մեկը  չճանաչելով  մի  անձնավորության,  որին  դու  շատ  լավ  ճանաչում  ես,  փորձում  է  պիտակներ  կպցնել,  օրինակ  դու  ինչպես  կվարվեիր???

----------


## urartu

> ուրեմն  եթե  նշելես,  որ  ճանաչում  ես  Աստծուն   գոնե  պետք  է  մեկ  անգամ  կարդացած  լինես  Աստվածաշունչը,  որովհետեվ  այլ  ձև  մարդը  չի  կարող  ճանաչել  Աստծուն, իսկ  դա  էլ  հակասում  է  քո  երկրորդ  պատասխանին,  որովհետեվ  դու  մինչև  հիմա  չգիտես  Աստծո  անունը ,  մեջբերեմ  Աստվածաշնչից  գիրք  Սաղմոս   գլ.  ՁԵ  խոսք  18  << Եվ  իմանան, որ  դու  կաս,  քո  անունը  Եհովայ  է.  դու  մինակ  Բարձեալ  ես  բոլոր  երկրի  վերայ:>>  Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  ծանր  տանելուն,  մի  փոքրիկ  օրինակ  բերեմ  պարզաբանելու  համար:  Պատկերացրու, որ  ընկերներով   կանգնած  խոսում  էք   և   ինչ-որ  մեկը  չճանաչելով  մի  անձնավորության,  որին  դու  շատ  լավ  ճանաչում  ես,  փորձում  է  պիտակներ  կպցնել,  օրինակ  դու  ինչպես  կվարվեիր???


իսկ ով ասաց որ ես Աստծոն ճանաչում եմ, չլնի դու ճանաչում ես, յետո ես պատասխան չեմ տվել, ես հարց եմ տվել, իսկ աստվածաշունչ լրիվ չէմ կարդացել, բայց ինչ, որ պետք է ես գիտեմ, կամ ինչ է նշանակում մարդուն չէս ճանաչում, խի դու քո եհովա աստծո հետ անձնական շփում  ունես

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ես անձամբ չեմ ուսումնասիրել եհովականների «Աստվածաշունչը», բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, իրանց Ասվածաշնչում շատ նուրբ փոփոխություններ կան (անգամ ստորակետի մակարդակով), որոնց վրա էլ հիմնվում է ողջ կեղծիքը:


Ես  կուզենայի  մի  փոքր  ուղել  քեզ,  եթե  չես  նեղանա,  ոչ  թե  եհովականներ,  այլ  Եհովայի  վկա,  որովհետեվ  նման  արտահայտություն  Ասվածաշնչում  չկա,  իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  ստորակետին,   եթե  կարդաս  Ատվածաշնչի  գիրք  Ղուկաս  գլ.ԻԳ  խոսք  43  <<Եվ  Հիսուսն  ասեց  նրան.  Ճշմարիտ  ասում  եմ   քեզ,  դու  այսօր  ինձ  հետ  դրախտում  կլինես>>    կհասկանաս   այդ  մարդկանց   ջանքերի  իմաստը:  Դրա  համար   կխնդրեի  մի  փոքր  ուսումնասիրեիր  հետո  նոր  կարծիք  կազմեիր:

----------

Ilona (09.10.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Rammstein ջան... ինչ կեղծիք???? դա վերին *զ՛իմաստություն* է և *զ՛ճիշտ*... մենք հասարակ մահկանացուներ ենք և մեզ տրված չի ըմբռնելու *զ՛ճիշտը*.... դա տրած է այն երջանիկ բացառություն կազմող անհատներին, որոնք կարողանում են Աստվածաշնչի տողերի տակ թաքնված վերին գաղափարներ հորինել ու "տեսնել"...    մենք, հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդներս, ի զորու չենք ըմբռնել ու հասկանալ դա... 
> ոչ երանի դժբախտիս.... մի հատ լուսավորող ա պետք ինձ.... լույսի կարիք ունեմ..


ցեղահավատ   առաքելական   եկեղեցու  հետեվորդ  քրիստոնյա  ջան, ծաղրանքով  գրածտ  տողերը  կամ  կողքի  կցած  նկարը  լավ  խոսում  է  քո  ճշմարիտ  քրիստոնյա  լինելու  մասին:

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական:Հարգելի մասնակիցներ,քննարկման ընթացքում աշխատեք զերծ մնալ անձնական բնույթի վիրավորական եվ կոպիտ գրառումներից: Միայն խաղաղ քննարկումը կարող է ապահովել արդյունավետ բանավեճ:Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ կրոն բաժնում ենք:*  :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

> իսկ ով ասաց որ ես Աստծոն ճանաչում եմ, չլնի դու ճանաչում ես, յետո ես պատասխան չեմ տվել, ես հարց եմ տվել, իսկ աստվածաշունչ լրիվ չէմ կարդացել, բայց ինչ, որ պետք է ես գիտեմ, կամ ինչ է նշանակում մարդուն չէս ճանաչում, խի դու քո եհովա աստծո հետ անձնական շփում  ունես


Ինձ  թվում  է  դու  էլ  Սերժ  Սարգսըանի  հետ  չես  շփվում,  բայց  քեզ   եթե  օտար  երկրում   հարց   տան ,  թե  ով  է   քո  երկրի  նախագահը,  հույսով  եմ   չես  ասի  Արտուր   Բաղդասարյանը:  Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է  մարդուն   ճանաչելուն,  անպայման   չի  որ  շփվես,  բավական  է  գործերը   տեսնելով   կարծիք  կկազմես:  եթե  ընտրություններին  մասնակցել  ես,   չեմ   կարծում,  որ  Լեվոնի   կամ  Սերժի  հետ  անձամբ  շփվել  ես, որ  ինչ-որ  մեկին  ընտրես:

----------


## davidus

> ցեղահավատ   առաքելական   եկեղեցու  հետեվորդ  քրիստոնյա  ջան, ծաղրանքով  գրածտ  տողերը  կամ  կողքի  կցած  նկարը  լավ  խոսում  է  քո  ճշմարիտ  քրիստոնյա  լինելու  մասին:


և հատկապես նկարս ))))) բայց ինձ թվում ա, թե մենք ֆորումում ենք, ու ավարտարները, ըստ  էության, չեն արտացոլում մեր համոզմունքները ու կորնական պատկանելությունը.... 
ու ակամայից հարց է առաջանում.... բա քո "նկարը" ուր ա???  :Wink:

----------


## վրեժ62

> և հատկապես նկարս ))))) բայց ինձ թվում ա, թե մենք ֆորումում ենք, ու ավարտարները, ըստ  էության, չեն արտացոլում մեր համոզմունքները ու կորնական պատկանելությունը.... 
> ու ակամայից հարց է առաջանում.... բա քո "նկարը" ուր ա???


Ես  կցանկանայի  իմ  անձնական  նկարս  տեղադրել,  բայց  ցավոք  սրտի  ձևը  չգիտեմ

----------


## davidus

> Ես  կցանկանայի  իմ  անձնական  նկարս  տեղադրել,  բայց  ցավոք  սրտի  ձևը  չգիտեմ


վաաայ... բա տենց կլինի??? եթե, իհարկե, իսկականից ցանկություն ունես, ակումբի որ անդամին էլ հարցնես, ձևը կասի.... ես էլ գիտեմ համոզմունքներից ելնելով ավարտար չես դնում...  :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

[QUOTE=davidus;1800997]վաաայ... բա տենց կլինի??? եթե, իհարկե, իսկականից ցանկություն ունես, ակումբի որ անդամին էլ հարցնես, ձևը կասի.... ես էլ գիտեմ համոզմունքներից ելնելով ավարտար չես դնում...  :Smile: [/QUOT

Բայց  իմ  համոզմունքները  պարծենալու  բանեն,  այլ  ոչ  թե  թաքցնելու,  ու  ի  տարբերություն  շատերի  ես  մեծ  հաչույքով  իմ  նկարը  կդնեմ,  այլ  ոչ  թե  ինչ- որ  կենդանիների  կամ   մուլտյաշկեքի:  Հույսով  եմ , որ  ինչ-որ  մեկը  ինձ  կհուշի  ձեվը

----------


## davidus

> Բայց իմ համոզմունքները պարծենալու բանեն, այլ ոչ թե թաքցնելու, ու ի տարբերություն շատերի ես մեծ հաչույքով իմ նկարը կդնեմ, այլ ոչ թե ինչ- որ կենդանիների կամ մուլտյաշկեքի:


նորից եմ ուզում հիշեցրածխ լինել որ սա ֆորում է, մարդկանց` վիրտուալ հանդիպման ու շփման վայր.... ու այն բանի մեջ, որ մարդիկ իրենց ավարտարները իրենց լուսանկարներով չեն պասկում, դա ոչ միայն նորմալ է. այլև շուտվանից չևավորված ավանդույթ...  քո ասածով որ լիներ, հիմա պիտի մի ձեռքիս մի հատ մեծ խաչ, մյուսին էլ զենք բռնած ու ցեղակրոնային դեմքով մի հատ նկար դնեյի...  :Smile:  որ պատկերացնում եմ, թեթև ժպիտս գալիս ա

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես  կուզենայի  մի  փոքր  ուղել  քեզ,  եթե  չես  նեղանա,  ոչ  թե  եհովականներ,  այլ  Եհովայի  վկա,  որովհետեվ  նման  արտահայտություն  Ասվածաշնչում  չկա


Իսկ «Եհովայի վկա» արտահայտությունը կա՞:  :Think: 




> մեջբերեմ Աստվածաշնչից գիրք Սաղմոս գլ. ՁԵ խոսք 18 << Եվ  իմանան, որ  դու  կաս,  քո  անունը  Եհովայ  է.  դու  մինակ  Բարձեալ  ես  բոլոր  երկրի  վերայ:>>


Նկատի ունես սաղմոսների գրքի ՁԵ սաղմոսը՞: Այտեղ 18-րդ թիվ չկա, 17 հատ ա:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իսկ «Եհովայի վկա» արտահայտությունը կա՞: 
> 
> 
> Նկատի ունես սաղմոսների գրքի ՁԵ սաղմոսը՞: Այտեղ 18-րդ թիվ չկա, 17 հատ ա:


Կներեք,  Սաղմոս    գլ.  ՁԳ    խոսք  18

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իսկ «Եհովայի վկա» արտահայտությունը կա՞



Աստվածաշնչի   գիրք  Եսայիա  գլ.  ԽԳ  խոսք  7:   նաև  նույն   գլխի  10-ից  13-ը

----------


## may

> Աստվածաշնչի   գիրք  Եսայիա  գլ.  ԽԳ  խոսք  7:   նաև  նույն   գլխի  10-ից  13-ը



Մի հատ էլ Նոր Կտակարանից մեջբերում կատարեք, եթե կարելի է:

----------


## Շինարար

Հարգելի ակումբի ղեկաարություն, հասկանում եմ, որ սա հանդուրժողականության ոգու հիման վրա ստեղծված կայք է, բայց կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է քաղաքականության մեջ հանդուրժել իշխանամետներին և ընդդիմադիրներին, երաժշտության մեջ՝ ռաբիսներին, ռոքերներին ու ռեփերներին, կրոնում՝ արևապաշտներին, քրիստոնյաներին ու նույնիսկ իսլամադավանններին, բայց ոչ երբեք Եհովայի վկաներին, որոնք ապազգային և հակամարդկային քարոզչությամբ են զբաղված, կոչ եմ անում և խնդրում եմ անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել և արգելափակել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր այս կայքում կաջակցեն Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը:

----------

davidus (29.09.2009), Enigmatic (29.09.2009), Rammstein (29.09.2009), urartu (29.09.2009), Հարդ (16.02.2010), Քամի (29.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարգելի ակումբի ղեկաարություն, հասկանում եմ, որ սա հանդուրժողականության ոգու հիման վրա ստեղծված կայք է, բայց կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է քաղաքականության մեջ հանդուրժել իշխանամետներին և ընդդիմադիրներին, երաժշտության մեջ՝ ռաբիսներին, ռոքերներին ու ռեփերներին, կրոնում՝ արևապաշտներին, քրիստոնյաներին ու նույնիսկ իսլամադավանններին, բայց ոչ երբեք Եհովայի վկաներին, որոնք ապազգային և հակամարդկային քարոզչությամբ են զբաղված, կոչ եմ անում և խնդրում եմ անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել և արգելափակել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր այս կայքում կաջակցեն Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը:


Ամբողջությամբ կիսում եմ քո մտահոգությունը: Բայց,անտեսելով կամ արհամարելով պրոբլեմը չես հաղթահարի,պետք է գնալ պրոբլեմին ընդառաջ, կանգնել դեմ հանդիման  եվ  գտնել թե որոնք են պրոբլեմի պատճառները: Եհովայի  վկաները  սովորական մարդիկ են, որոնք իրենց երջանկությունը գտնում են  հենց այդ ուսմունքի մեջ:Սա մի ցավոտ խնդիր է, արգելափակումը հազիվ թե  խնդրի լուծման ամենառացիոնալ  ձեւն է:

----------

Monk (29.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եհովայի  վկաները  սովորական մարդիկ են, որոնք իրենց երջանկությունը գտնում են  հենց այդ ուսմունքի մեջ:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ, հաճախ շատ լավ մարդիկ են, բայց ցավալին այն է, որ իրենք չեն հասկանում, չեն տեսնում այն չարիքը, որ կա իրենց դավանանքի գաղափարախոսության մեջ… Չեմ կարծում, թե ակումբի շրջանակներում հնարավոր լինի նրանց համոզել, դարձի բերել, ավելի շուտ հակառակը կլինի, իրենք կհամոզեն շատ-շատերին :Sad:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ, հաճախ շատ լավ մարդիկ են, բայց ցավալին այն է, որ իրենք չեն հասկանում, չեն տեսնում այն չարիքը, որ կա իրենց դավանանքի գաղափարախոսության մեջ… Չեմ կարծում, թե ակումբի շրջանակներում հնարավոր լինի նրանց համոզել, դարձի բերել, ավելի շուտ հակառակը կլինի, իրենք կհամոզեն շատ-շատերին


Չեմ կարծում,որ ակումբում հոգեվորսություն իրականացնելը հնարավոր լինի: Սովորաբար հոգեվորսություն իրականացնելիս նրանք ընկնում են դռնե-դուռ,երբ  միայն իրանք են, իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը եվ  քարոզվողը:Այս պայմաններում, երբ չկա ընտրության այլընտրանքային տարբերակ,  հաղթանակը նրանց  տրվում է շատ հեշտությամբ, առանձնապես առանց ջանք գործադրելու: Իսկ այստեղ նրանք պետք է կարողանան դիմակայել տրամաբանական եվ գաղափարախոսական *քաղաքակիրթ* հակահարվածներին: Եթե այդպիսիք չգերակշռեն, բնական է, որ այդ դեպքում ադմինիստրատիվ գործողությունները անխուսափելի կլինեն:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Մի հատ էլ Նոր Կտակարանից մեջբերում կատարեք, եթե կարելի է:


Հայտնություն     գլ.   Ա    խոսք  5,    նաև    գլ.    Գ   խոսք   14:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չեմ կարծում,որ ակումբում հոգեվորսություն իրականացնելը հնարավոր լինի: Սովորաբար հոգեվորսություն իրականացնելիս նրանք ընկնում են դռնե-դուռ,երբ  միայն իրանք են, իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը եվ  քարոզվողը:Այս պայմաններում, երբ չկա ընտրության այլընտրանքային տարբերակ,  հաղթանակը նրանց  տրվում է շատ հեշտությամբ, առանձնապես առանց ջանք գործադրելու: Իսկ այստեղ նրանք պետք է կարողանան դիմակայել տրամաբանական եվ գաղափարախոսական *քաղաքակիրթ* հակահարվածներին: Եթե այդպիսիք չգերակշռեն, բնական է, որ այդ դեպքում ադմինիստրատիվ գործողությունները անխուսափելի կլինեն:


Դե, ինչ, կփորձենք տրամաբանական եվ գաղափարախոսական *քաղաքակիրթ* հակահարվածներ տալ նրանց :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելի ակումբի ղեկաարություն, հասկանում եմ, որ սա հանդուրժողականության ոգու հիման վրա ստեղծված կայք է, բայց կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է քաղաքականության մեջ հանդուրժել իշխանամետներին և ընդդիմադիրներին, երաժշտության մեջ՝ ռաբիսներին, ռոքերներին ու ռեփերներին, կրոնում՝ արևապաշտներին, քրիստոնյաներին ու նույնիսկ իսլամադավանններին, բայց ոչ երբեք Եհովայի վկաներին, որոնք ապազգային և հակամարդկային քարոզչությամբ են զբաղված, կոչ եմ անում և խնդրում եմ անհանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել և արգելափակել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր այս կայքում կաջակցեն Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը:


Ես  մինչև  հիմա  չգիտեի,  որ   Աստվածաշունչը   պարունակում  է   ապազգային  և  առավել  եվս     հակամարդկային   քարոզչություն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես  մինչև  հիմա  չգիտեի,  որ   Աստվածաշունչը   պարունակում  է   ապազգային  և  առավել  եվս     հակամարդկային   քարոզչություն:


Ես նման միտք չեմ արտահայտել, *դու սխալ ես մեկնաբանում իմ ասածը:*



> *Աստվածաշունչը   պարունակում  է   ապազգային  և  առավել  եվս     հակամարդկային   քարոզչություն:*


*Նայած թե ոնց կմեկնաբանես:*

----------


## Rammstein

> Կներեք,  Սաղմոս    գլ.  ՁԳ    խոսք  18


Հարգելիս, դու երեւի սա նկատի ունեիր հա՞.
Սաղմոս ՁԲ (ՁԳ)
*19. Ծանիցեն զի անուն քո Տէր է, եւ դու միայն բարձրեալ ես ի վերայ ամենայն երկրի:*

Ստեղ «Եհովա» բառ տեսա՞ր: Թե՞ գուցե գրաբարյան ձեւի մեջ սխալ ա եղել, թարգմանիչները ձեռի հետ ուղղել են: Կամ էդ ո՞ր օրվանից ա «Տէր»-ը թարգմանվում «Եհովա»:

Էս էլ ձեզ ապացույց #1, որ փոխած ա:




> Աստվածաշնչի   գիրք  Եսայիա  գլ.  ԽԳ  խոսք  7:   նաև  նույն   գլխի  10-ից  13-ը


Հաստատ ԽԳ-ի մասին ե՞ս:

ԽԳ-ն էս ա



> 1. Եւ արդ այսպէս ասե Տէր Աստուած որ արար զքեզ, Յակոբ, եւ որ ստեղծ զքեզ, Իսրայէլ…


Աչքիս` ԽԲ-ն նկատի ունեիր.



> 7. Բանալ զաչս կուրացմ հանել զկապեալս ի բանտէ եւ ի տանէ կապանոց որ նստէին ի խաւարի: (18.) Ես ***Տէր Աստուած, այս է անուն իմ, զփառս իմ այլում ոչ տաց, եւ ոչ զքաջություն իմ դրօշելոց:
> 
> *** - Եբր. Եհովայ եմ:


Սա ուղղակի այն մասին ա, որ եբրայերենում տենց ա էդ անունը կարդացվում: Մանրամասները չգիտեմ, չեմ էլ ուզում իմանալ, որոհետեւ ես հայ եմ, որ եվրեյերենի, էհ… եբրայերենի հետ գործ չունեմ…

----------

davidus (29.09.2009), Enigmatic (29.09.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Կտրուկ (29.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելիս, դու երեւի սա նկատի ունեիր հա՞.
> Սաղմոս ՁԲ (ՁԳ)
> *19. Ծանիցեն զի անուն քո Տէր է, եւ դու միայն բարձրեալ ես ի վերայ ամենայն երկրի:*
> 
> Ստեղ «Եհովա» բառ տեսա՞ր: Թե՞ գուցե գրաբարյան ձեւի մեջ սխալ ա եղել, թարգմանիչները ձեռի հետ ուղղել են: Կամ էդ ո՞ր օրվանից ա «Տէր»-ը թարգմանվում «Եհովա»:
> 
> Էս էլ ձեզ ապացույց #1, որ փոխած ա:
> 
> 
> ...



 1.   Իսկ  կներեք,  այդ  երբվանից  է   <<Տեր>>   բառը   անուն    համարվում???

2.   Խնդրում  եմ   ինձ   ասեք  իսկզբանէ   Աստվածաշունչը   ինչ   լեզվով   է   գրված   եղել???

----------


## may

> Հայտնություն     գլ.   Ա    խոսք  5,    նաև    գլ.    Գ   խոսք   14:


Հայտնություն     գլ.   Ա    խոսք  5

"  5եւ Յիսուս Քրիստոսից՝ հաւատարիմ վկայից, որ անդրանիկն է մեռելների միջից եւ իշխանը երկրի թագաւորների. նա, որ սիրեց մեզ եւ արձակեց մեր մեղքերի կապանքները իր արեամբ"

գլ.    Գ   խոսք   14

"14«Գրի՛ր նաեւ Լաւոդիկէի եկեղեցու հրեշտակին. «Այսպէս է ասում Ամէնը՝ հաւատարիմ եւ ճշմարիտ վկան՝ Աստծու արարածների Սկիզբը. "

Կներեք, բայց չեմ գտնում  :Sad:

----------

davidus (29.09.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Ես  մինչև  հիմա  չգիտեի,  որ   Աստվածաշունչը   պարունակում  է   ապազգային  և  առավել  եվս     հակամարդկային   քարոզչություն:


դու եհովական ես, միայն անկեղծ

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հայտնություն     գլ.   Ա    խոսք  5
> 
> "  5եւ Յիսուս Քրիստոսից՝ հաւատարիմ վկայից, որ անդրանիկն է մեռելների միջից եւ իշխանը երկրի թագաւորների. նա, որ սիրեց մեզ եւ արձակեց մեր մեղքերի կապանքները իր արեամբ"
> 
> գլ.    Գ   խոսք   14
> 
> "14«Գրի՛ր նաեւ Լաւոդիկէի եկեղեցու հրեշտակին. «Այսպէս է ասում Ամէնը՝ հաւատարիմ եւ ճշմարիտ վկան՝ Աստծու արարածների Սկիզբը. "
> 
> Կներեք, բայց չեմ գտնում


Այսինքն,  չէք  գտնում,  թե  ով  է   եղել   առաջին  Վկան???

----------


## վրեժ62

> դու եհովական ես, միայն անկեղծ


Զարմանալին   այնն  է,  որ  մինչև   հիմա   չհասկացաք,  որ  Աստվածաշնչում   նման   արտահայտություն   չկա:  Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է   վկա  լինելուն,  եթե  վկայություն  եմ  տալիս,  որ  Աստծո  անունը  Եհովա   է,  ուրեմն  այո,  իսկ  ընդհանրապես    ոչ,  ուղղակի   սիրում  եմ   Աստվածաշունչը  խորը  ուսումնասիրել:

----------


## davidus

> Զարմանալին   այնն  է,  որ  մինչև   հիմա   չհասկացաք,  որ  Աստվածաշնչում   նման   արտահայտություն   չկա:  Իսկ  ինչ  մնում  է   վկա  լինելուն,  եթե  վկայություն  եմ  տալիս,  որ  Աստծո  անունը  Եհովա   է,  ուրեմն  այո,  իսկ  ընդհանրապես    ոչ,  ուղղակի   սիրում  եմ   Աստվածաշունչը  խորը  ուսումնասիրել:


վրեժ62 ջան բայց վերջն ես...  :LOL:  
գիտես ակամայից ինչ հիշեց??? կարգին հաղորդման մանրապատումներից մեկը....

որ հորը կանչում են դպրոց ու դասատուն հոր ներկայությամբ տղային հարցնում է, թե ինչի է հավասար 5 անգամ 5......   տղան բացի 25-ից ինչ թիվ ասես որ չի ասում... իսկ հայրը մեծ հաճույքով ծիծաղում է... դասատուն հարցնում ա, թե լացելու բանա, խի ես ծիծաղում, հայրը պատասխանում ա..... *"Արա բայց ինչ լավ կռուտիտ ա անում"*  :LOL: 

դու էլ, ասեմ, էտ բանը վատ չես անում... :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (29.09.2009), Kuk (29.09.2009), urartu (29.09.2009), Շինարար (29.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Միշտ ինչ-որ միջավայրուիմ, երբ Եհովայի վկաների հետ զրույց է ծավալվել, նրանք նախընտրել են ինձ հետ զրույցը չշարունակել՝ երևի տեսնելով, որ նապոռին չեն կարող դիմանալ, և զրույցը շարունակել են հիմնականում նրանց հետ, ում մոտ նպաստավոր հող են տեսել իրենց սերմերը ցանելու, իսկ իմ հետ զրույցը նրանց ներկայությամբ իրենց համար կնշանակեր  այդ հողի ապապարարտացում: Հիմա նույնն է, մարդը ինձ զրպարտեց, երբ ես մատնացույց արեցի դա, նախընտրեց ոչ մի կերպ չպատասխանել և զրույցը շարունակել ուրիշների հետ… Իսկ այն հարցին, թե Վրեժը եհովական է, թե ոչ, ես նրա պատասխանից հասկացա, որ նա եհովական չէ, այլ Եհովայի վկա:

----------


## Kuk

Վկա ըլնեմ, թե ջոգում եմ՝ ինչ եք խոսում ստեղ էդքան :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (29.09.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Վկա ըլնեմ, թե ջոգում եմ՝ ինչ եք խոսում ստեղ էդքան


ոնց????  :Shok:  խի էս "Զվարճալի" բաժնում չի??? արյա... :Blush:   խայտառակ եղանք....

որ օֆֆտօպ չհամարվի...: ես հարգում եմ մարդկանց համոզմունքները...... 
մեկը ըլներ հարցներ, դու քո գրածին հավատում ես... ինչ համոզմունք, ինչ բան.... :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (29.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Վրե՜ժ, սպասում եմ՝ մի ձայն հանես, որպեսզի տեսնեմ, թե ինչպես ես դիմակայում տրամաբանական եվ գաղափարախոսական քաղաքակիրթ հակահարվածներին:

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ, տուգանայինների հոտ եմ առնում....  :Think:   :Think:   :LOL: 

լավ հիմա ինչ մի բան ասեք.... ես որ առաքելական եկեղեցում եմ կնքվել ու այդ եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ, ուրեմն ես մոլորյալ եմ.... որ մեռնեմ, ինձ վատ բաներ են սպասվում???

----------


## Շինարար

> ժողովուրդ, տուգանայինների հոտ եմ առնում....


Ինձ թվում ա՝ առաջին հերթին տուգանային պետք ա ստանան էն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են մարդկանց զրպարտել Աստվածաշնչ նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի դեմ ու ոչ մի կերպ չփորձել դա հիմնավորել կամ գոնե հակառակ դեպքում ներողություն խնդրել:

----------

davidus (29.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ առաջին հերթին տուգանային պետք ա ստանան էն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են մարդկանց զրպարտել Աստվածաշնչ նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի դեմ ու ոչ մի կերպ չփորձել դա հիմնավորել կամ գոնե հակառակ դեպքում ներողություն խնդրել:


հօօօպ... հլը մի րոպե.... բա ուր մնաց խոսքի ազատությունը ու եվրոպական անձեռակերտ արժեքները.... :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրե՜ժ, սպասում եմ՝ մի ձայն հանես, որպեսզի տեսնեմ, թե ինչպես ես դիմակայում տրամաբանական եվ գաղափարախոսական քաղաքակիրթ հակահարվածներին:


Շատ  նորմալ,  ինչ  մնում  է   տրամաբանելուն,  լավ  կլիներ   հիմնված  լիներ   Աստվածաժնչի  վրա,  որովհետեվ  Աստված   տվեց   մեզ   իր  խոսքը, այսինքն   Աստվածաշունչը,  և  մեզ'   խելք,  դրանց   վրա   խոկալու   և   հասկանալու   համար  <<տրամաբանորեն>>

----------


## Kuk

> ժողովուրդ, տուգանայինների հոտ եմ առնում....   
> 
> լավ հիմա ինչ մի բան ասեք.... ես որ առաքելական եկեղեցում եմ կնքվել ու այդ եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ, ուրեմն ես մոլորյալ եմ.... որ մեռնեմ, ինձ վատ բաներ են սպասվում???


Հա, ապեր, էդ ահավոր բան ա, լիքը փիս-փիս բաներ են սպասվում քեզ. որ մեռնես, էլի քո մոտ կգան վկաները :Scare:  կփորձեն փրկել քեզ: Ավելի լավ ա՝ մեռնելուց մի հինգ րոպե առաջ դառի Եհովայի ականատես, որ գոնե մեռնելուց հետո հանգիստ տան քեզ, թեչէ գալու են համոզեն էլի:

----------

davidus (29.09.2009), Freeman (22.07.2010), Շինարար (29.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ առաջին հերթին տուգանային պետք ա ստանան էն մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են մարդկանց զրպարտել Աստվածաշնչ նկատմամբ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի դեմ ու ոչ մի կերպ չփորձել դա հիմնավորել կամ գոնե հակառակ դեպքում ներողություն խնդրել:


Եթե  ինձ   նկատի   ունես,   խնդրում  եմ   ասա, թե  ինչում  եմ  զրպպատել

----------


## վրեժ62

> ժողովուրդ, տուգանայինների հոտ եմ առնում....   
> 
> լավ հիմա ինչ մի բան ասեք.... ես որ առաքելական եկեղեցում եմ կնքվել ու այդ եկեղեցու հետևորդ եմ, ուրեմն ես մոլորյալ եմ.... որ մեռնեմ, ինձ վատ բաներ են սպասվում???


եթե   գաղտնիք   չի,  որ  տարիքում  էս   մկրտվել???

----------


## Շինարար

Ես իմ գրառման մեջ, որը դու որակել էիր որպես Աստվածաշնչի ապազգային և առավել ևս հակամարդկային գաղափարների պարունակման հրապարակում, ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչի մասին չէի խոսում, էլ ինչու՞ պիտի հիմնվեի Աստվածաշնչի վրա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե  ինձ   նկատի   ունես,   խնդրում  եմ   ասա, թե  ինչում  եմ  զրպպատել


Կարդա քո մի քանի գրառում վերև արված պատասխանը, որում մեկնաբանում էիր իմ գրառումը:

----------


## davidus

> Հա, ապեր, էդ ահավոր բան ա, լիքը փիս-փիս բաներ են սպասվում քեզ. որ մեռնես, էլի քո մոտ կգան վկաները կփորձեն փրկել քեզ: Ավելի լավ ա՝ մեռնելուց մի հինգ րոպե առաջ դառի Եհովայի ականատես, որ գոնե մեռնելուց հետո հանգիստ տան քեզ, թեչէ գալու են համոզեն էլի:


յաաա... բա ես էլ գիտեյի գյոռնափշտիկներ են գալու.....  :Shok: ... փաստոոորեն.... առը հա թե կմեռնեմ.... մեռնել չկա.....

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ես իմ գրառման մեջ, որը դու որակել էիր որպես Աստվածաշնչի ապազգային և առավել ևս հակամարդկային գաղափարների պարունակման հրապարակում, ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչի մասին չէի խոսում, էլ ինչու՞ պիտի հիմնվեի Աստվածաշնչի վրա:


որովհետեվ  ես   բոլոր   մեջբերումները  արել  էի   Աստվածաշնչից,  իսկ  դու   դրանք   որակեցիր   որպես   ապազգային   և   հակամարդկային

----------


## davidus

> եթե   գաղտնիք   չի,  որ  տարիքում  էս   մկրտվել???


մկրտվել եմ 17 տարեկան հասակում, երբ լիովին պատասխանատու էի գործողություններիս համար և  դատական/ :Smile: / ու գեղական կարգով ճանաչվել էի գործունակ..

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շատ  նորմալ,  ինչ  մնում  է   տրամաբանելուն,  լավ  կլիներ   հիմնված  լիներ   Աստվածաժնչի  վրա,  որովհետեվ  Աստված   տվեց   մեզ   իր  խոսքը, այսինքն   Աստվածաշունչը,  և  մեզ'   խելք,  դրանց   վրա   խոկալու   և   հասկանալու   համար  <<տրամաբանորեն>>


Ուրախ եմ, որ տրամաբանորեն բառը ընդգծել էիր:

----------


## urartu

> եթե   գաղտնիք   չի,  որ  տարիքում  էս   մկրտվել???


մեկ հատ   հարց, հմի վերջը վկա ես թե չե բան սա հասկնանք,խո թուրքերեն չեմ հարցնե,այ ընկեր ջան

----------


## Kuk

Մի հարց տամ, վրեժվաթսուներկու, դու Եհովայի ականատես ե՞ս:

----------


## davidus

> Մի հարց տամ, վրեժվաթսուներկու, դու Եհովայի *ականատես* ե՞ս:


էտ որն ա??? *ընթերակա*????  էն որ կողից նայում ա, որ մլիցեն բան-ման չգցի *զննվողի* ջեբերը??

----------


## վրեժ62

> մեկ հատ   հարց, հմի վերջը վկա ես թե չե բան սա հասկնանք,խո թուրքերեն չեմ հարցնե,այ ընկեր ջան


տրամաբանությունից  էք  խոսում,  բայց  տրամաբանական   պատասխան   չէք   ընդունում???

----------


## Շինարար

> որովհետեվ  ես   բոլոր   մեջբերումները  արել  էի   Աստվածաշնչից,  իսկ  դու   դրանք   որակեցիր   որպես   ապազգային   և   հակամարդկային


Մեղա քեզ, Տեր Աստված, ես քո որևէ կոնկրետ գրառման մասին բան էի՞ ասել, ես խոսում էի ընդհանուր Եհովայի վկաների գաղափարախոսության մասին՝ հաստատ ի նկատի չունենալով քո բերած մեջբերումները և նույնիսկ այդ մեջբերումների՝ այս կայքում քո կողմից արված մեկնաբանությունները, հիմա որ դու իմ գրածը քո վրա ես վերցրել, պատճառը դու կիմանաս, թե ինչչու, բայց ես անմասն եմ մեղքից, մի հատ հարցնեիր՝ քեզ նկատի ունեի, թե չէ, ես էլ կասեի, եթե Եհովայի վկա ես, ուրեմն քեզ, բայց եթե չես, ուրեմն արխաին ֆռֆռա այս սայթում:

----------


## Kuk

> էտ որն ա??? *ընթերակա*????  էն որ կողից նայում ա, որ մլիցեն բան-ման չգցի *զննվողի* ջեբերը??


Դե նայած, ապեր. լինում ա ականատես, որ դատարանում ցուցմունք ա տալիս, լինում ա ականատես, որ քո ասածի նման ընթերակա ա հանդես գալիս, բայց պարզվում ա՝ կա ականատեսի մեկ այլ տեսակ, որ Եհովայի ականատես ա. հիմա ինձ մի բան ա հետաքրքրում, կարողա՞ Եհովան ինչ որ իրադարձություն ա, որին ականտես եղածները կոչվում են Եհովայի վկա: Եթե տենց ա, մոդերատորներին խնդրենք, թեման կրոն բաժնից հանեն, տանեն, ասենք՝ դեսից-դենից:

----------


## Շինարար

> տրամաբանությունից  էք  խոսում,  բայց  տրամաբանական   պատասխան   չէք   ընդունում???


Վրեժ ջան, տարբեր կողմից տարբեր մարդկանց հետ ես խոսում, մի քիչ խառնում ես, տրամաբանությունից ես էի խոսում, մյուսներին էլ ասեմ, որ մարդը հանելուկային ձևով, որ մի քիչ տրամաբանենք, ասել ա, որ ինքը եհովական չի, այլ Եհովայի վկա:

----------


## urartu

> տրամաբանությունից  էք  խոսում,  բայց  տրամաբանական   պատասխան   չէք   ընդունում???


քեզնիցե բան չհասկցանք,վօբշեմ գնացի քնելռւ,կռնա անիծ :Shok: ես գիշերը սենյակս լուսավորվի

----------


## վրեժ62

Հարգելիներս ,  եթե  ցանկություն   ունեք   կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշնչի   հիման   վրա   հարցու   պատասխանի   կարողեմ   մասնակցել,  իսկ   ինչ   մնում   է   ծաղր ու ծանակին,   կարող  եմ   մի   կողմ   քաշվել,   եվ   ուղղակի   դիտողի   դերում   լինել,   որովհետեվ    ոչ   դրա    ցանկությունն   ունեմ,    ոչ   էլ   ժամանակը

----------


## davidus

> ....կարողա՞ Եհովան ինչ որ իրադարձություն ա.........


ապեր, ըստ իս դա շատ դաժան շվեդիշ ա եղել, որի արդյունքում ահագին մարդ ա լուսավորվել...  :Love:   :Love:  ....  դե մարդ կա, ոչ թե մասնակից ա եղել, այլ ականատես....

----------


## Շինարար

> Հարգելիներս ,  եթե  ցանկություն   ունեք   կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշնչի   հիման   վրա   հարցու   պատասխանի   կարողեմ   մասնակցել,  իսկ   ինչ   մնում   է   ծաղր ու ծանակին,   կարող  եմ   մի   կողմ   քաշվել,   եվ   ուղղակի   դիտողի   դերում   լինել,   որովհետեվ    ոչ   դրա    ցանկությունն   ունեմ,    ոչ   էլ   ժամանակը


Ծաղր ու ծանակի հարց չկար և չի կարող լինել, իսկ Աստվածաշնչից ի՞նչ հարցնենք քեզ, եթե համոզված ենք, որ դու այն սխալ ես հասկանում:

Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ուզում ես, արի քննարկենք Աստծո դատաստան կոչվածը, ինչ է սպասվում մեզ ըստ Ձեր աղանդի մեկնության, ես էլ փորձեմ տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորված Աստվածաշնչի ու իմ հավատի վրա քո ասածները սխալ հանեմ, արի բանավիճենք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ծաղր ու ծանակի հարց չկար և չի կարող լինել, իսկ Աստվածաշնչից ի՞նչ հարցնենք քեզ, եթե համոզված ենք, որ դու այն սխալ ես հասկանում:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ուզում ես, արի քննարկենք Աստծո դատաստան կոչվածը, ինչ է սպասվում մեզ ըստ Ձեր աղանդի մեկնության, ես էլ փորձեմ տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորված Աստվածաշնչի ու իմ հավատի վրա քո ասածները սխալ հանեմ, արի բանավիճենք


Երեխեք, գուցե ոչ թե սխալ է հասկանում, և ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում սխալ հասկանալ, այլ հնարավոր է, որ իրեն սխալ աստվածաշունչ են տվել կամ սխալ են մեկնել :Dntknw:

----------

Շինարար (29.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ծաղր ու ծանակի հարց չկար և չի կարող լինել, իսկ Աստվածաշնչից ի՞նչ հարցնենք քեզ, եթե համոզված ենք, որ դու այն սխալ ես հասկանում:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ուզում ես, արի քննարկենք Աստծո դատաստան կոչվածը, ինչ է սպասվում մեզ ըստ Ձեր աղանդի մեկնության, ես էլ փորձեմ տրամաբանորեն հիմնավորված Աստվածաշնչի ու իմ հավատի վրա քո ասածները սխալ հանեմ, արի բանավիճենք


մեծ   հաճույքով,   բայց     նաղ   եվ   առաջ   դավիդուսին   պատասխանեմ   նոր

----------


## Kuk

> ապեր, ըստ իս դա շատ դաժան շվեդիշ ա եղել, որի արդյունքում ահագին մարդ ա լուսավորվել...   ....  դե մարդ կա, ոչ թե մասնակից ա եղել, այլ ականատես....


Ահագին մարդ ա լուսավորվե՞լ: Կարողա՞ դասարանով խմբակային նկարահանում ա եղել, էն որ ամեն տարի աշակերտներին դասարանով տանում մի տեղ շարում նկարում են: 
Ֆոտոապարատի վսպիշկից են լուսավորվել էլի, ակնթարթային:

----------


## Շինարար

> Երեխեք, գուցե ոչ թե սխալ է հասկանում, և ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում սխալ հասկանալ, այլ հնարավոր է, որ իրեն սխալ աստվածաշունչ են տվել կամ սխալ են մեկնել


Աստղ ջան, լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բա չփորձե՞նք օգնել, չեմ վախենում այդ արտահայտությունից, մեր եղբորը, բայց մարդը նեղանում ա, փոխանակ նեղանա այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր այդ սխալ, երևի պիռատսկի աստվածաշունչն են տվել իրեն: Իմ կարդացած Աստվածաշնչում օրինակ գրված է՝ վայելիր կյանքը, քանի կարող ես, իհարկե տողերի արանքին,

----------


## վրեժ62

> ապեր, ըստ իս դա շատ դաժան շվեդիշ ա եղել, որի արդյունքում ահագին մարդ ա լուսավորվել...   ....  դե մարդ կա, ոչ թե մասնակից ա եղել, այլ ականատես....


ուշադիր   կարդա   գրածս,   եթե   կարծում   ես   թաքնվելով   ինչ-որ   մուլտյաշկի   նկարի   տակ   կարող   ես   լեզուտ   ոնց   ցանկանաս   շաղ   տաս,   սխալվում   ես,  <<բառերիտ   մեջ   զգույշ   եղիր>>

----------


## Rammstein

> 2. Խնդրում եմ ինձ ասեք իսկզբանէ Աստվածաշունչը ինչ լեզվով է գրված եղել???


Հունարեն եւ եբրայերեն:




> 1. Իսկ  կներեք, այդ երբվանից է <<Տեր>> բառը անուն համարվում???


Ինչո՞ւ ես անպայման կարծում, որ Աստված պետք է անուն ունենա: Մարդկանց անուն ենք դնում, որովհետեւ մարդիկ շատ են, պետք ա իրարից տարբերել, իսկ Աստված մի հատ ա, ոչ մեկի հետ չես խառնի, այնպես որ անվան կարիք էլ չկա: :Wink: 
Ու եթե նույնիսկ անուն էլ ունենա, ո՞վ ասեց, որ պետք է մի հատ անուն ունենա: Տարբեր անուններ կարող են, օրինակ` նրա տարբեր որակները ցույց տալ, կամ նման մի բան:

Կա՞մ դու կարծում ես, որ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցից լավ գիտե՞ս, թե ոնց է ավելի ճիշտ թարգմանելը: :Smile: 

Աստվածաշնչում, որպես Աստծու անուն կան շատ անուններ, օրինակ` «Սաբավովթ», «Է», «Հայր»…

Ի դեպ, եթե մի քիչ տեղեկացված լինեիր «Եհովա» բառի ծագման մասին, կիմանայիր, որ այդ բառի ստույգ արտասանությունը անորոշ է: Քանի որ եբրայերենում ձայնավորներ չկան, այդ բառը գրվում է այսպես` «יַהְוֶה», որը եթե տառադարձենք լատիներենի, կստացվի «YHWH»: Մնում է ձայնավորները գուշակել ու կարդալ: Կան նաեւ այլ ընթերցանության ձեւեր, օրինակ` «Յահվե»: Հետո չի կարելի բացառել նաեւ, որ այդ տառերը պարունակում են ինչ-որ հապավում:
Մի խոսքով վարկածները շատ են:

Հ.Գ. Ում հետաքրքիր է, կարող է կարդալ «Յահվե» բառի մասին այստեղ (ցավոք` հայերեն չկար, ռուսերենի հղումն եմ տալիս):

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելիներս ,  եթե  ցանկություն   ունեք   կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշնչի   հիման   վրա   հարցու   պատասխանի   կարողեմ   մասնակցել,  իսկ   ինչ   մնում   է   ծաղր ու ծանակին,   կարող  եմ   մի   կողմ   քաշվել,   եվ   ուղղակի   դիտողի   դերում   լինել,   որովհետեվ    ոչ   դրա    ցանկությունն   ունեմ,    ոչ   էլ   ժամանակը


Վայ, վրեժվաթսուներկու ջան, հարց ենք տալիս, անտեսում ես, էլ ո՞նց հարցուպատասխան կազմակերպենք:



> Մի հարց տամ, վրեժվաթսուներկու, դու Եհովայի ականատես ե՞ս:

----------


## Շինարար

> մեծ   հաճույքով,   բայց     նաղ   եվ   առաջ   դավիդուսին   պատասխանեմ   նոր


Խնդրեմ, պատասխանիր Դավիդուսին, բայց ես անդրադառնալու եմ քո բոլոր պատասխաններին, որոնց հետ համաձայն չեմ լինի, իսկ որոնց հետ համաձայն կլինեմ, նորից կանդրադառնամ, որպես ազնիվ մարդ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երեխեք, գուցե ոչ թե սխալ է հասկանում, և ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում սխալ հասկանալ, այլ հնարավոր է, որ իրեն սխալ աստվածաշունչ են տվել կամ սխալ են մեկնել


Աստղ ջան, դրա համար սիրում եմ էլի բուդդիզմը, նրանց մոտ առաջին պլանում մարդն է: կարեվոր  եվ առաջնային տեղում է մարդու ինքնաճանաչումը ու ինքնակատարելագործումը:
Կա մեկ համընդհանուր տիեզերական օրենք,իսկ տիզերքում գոյություն ունեցող ցանկացած տարբերակում ընդամենը  տիեզերական  բացարձակ էության դրսեվումն է:
Նրանց մոտ երբեք չես տեսնի, որ նման մանր մուն հարցերի հետեվից ընկնեն, Աստծո անունը  Եհովա է թե Եհովա չէ:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Խնդրեմ, պատասխանիր Դավիդուսին, բայց ես անդրադառնալու եմ քո բոլոր պատասխաններին, որոնց հետ համաձայն չեմ լինի, իսկ որոնց հետ համաձայն կլինեմ, նորից կանդրադառնամ, որպես ազնիվ մարդ:


խնդրեմ,  կոնկրետ, որ   մեջբերման   հետ   համաձայն   չես???

----------


## Չամիչ

> ուշադիր կարդա գրածս, եթե կարծում ես թաքնվելով ինչ-որ մուլտյաշկի նկարի տակ կարող ես լեզուտ ոնց ցանկանաս շաղ տաս, սխալվում ես, <<բառերիտ մեջ զգույշ եղիր>>


*Մոդերատորական: Աշխատեք զերծ մնալ այս կարգի տաքարյուն եվ կոնֆլիկտային գրառումներից:
Ցանկացած այս կարգի գրառում այսուհետ կջնջվի:
Սա կոչ է ուղված ինչպես գրառման հեղինակին այնպես էլ բոլորին:*

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> խնդրեմ,  կոնկրետ, որ   մեջբերման   հետ   համաձայն   չես???


Ախր, այդ ի՞նչ ես հարցնում , մեջբերումները արել ես Աստվածաշնչից, ի՞նչ համաձայն չլինելու մասին կարող է խոսք լինել, ես ասում եմ խոսենք կոնկրետ՝ ի՞նչ է Աստծո դատաստանը, ինչու՞ օրինակ դու փրկվելու ես, իսկ ես ոչ, մեկնաբանիր ըստ Ձեր ուսմունքի Աստծո դատաստանը կամ աշխարհի վերջը, ով է փրկվելու, ով ոչ, ես էլ պատասխանեմ, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչից ես էլ կարող եմ հատվածներ մեջբերել, է հեո՞:

----------


## Շինարար

> Միշտ ինչ-որ միջավայրուիմ, երբ Եհովայի վկաների հետ զրույց է ծավալվել, նրանք նախընտրել են ինձ հետ զրույցը չշարունակել՝ երևի տեսնելով, որ նապոռին չեն կարող դիմանալ, և զրույցը շարունակել են հիմնականում նրանց հետ, ում մոտ նպաստավոր հող են տեսել իրենց սերմերը ցանելու, իսկ իմ հետ զրույցը նրանց ներկայությամբ իրենց համար կնշանակեր  այդ հողի ապապարարտացում: Հիմա նույնն է, մարդը ինձ զրպարտեց, երբ ես մատնացույց արեցի դա, նախընտրեց ոչ մի կերպ չպատասխանել և զրույցը շարունակել ուրիշների հետ… Իսկ այն հարցին, թե Վրեժը եհովական է, թե ոչ, ես նրա պատասխանից հասկացա, որ նա եհովական չէ, այլ Եհովայի վկա:


Կարիք եմ զգում ևս մեկ անգամ մեջբերելու իմ գրառումը:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ախր, այդ ի՞նչ ես հարցնում , մեջբերումները արել ես Աստվածաշնչից, ի՞նչ համաձայն չլինելու մասին կարող է խոսք լինել, ես ասում եմ խոսենք կոնկրետ՝ ի՞նչ է Աստծո դատաստանը, ինչու՞ օրինակ դու փրկվելու ես, իսկ ես ոչ, մեկնաբանիր ըստ Ձեր ուսմունքի Աստծո դատաստանը կամ աշխարհի վերջը, ով է փրկվելու, ով ոչ, ես էլ պատասխանեմ, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչից ես էլ կարող եմ հատվածներ մեջբերել, է հեո՞:


 Ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող   ասել,   թե   ով   է    փրկվելու   եվ   ով   ոչ;  գիրք  Սոփոնիայի   մարգարեություն  գլ.Բ   խոսք  1-3

----------


## Kuk

> Ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող   ասել,   թե   ով   է    փրկվելու   եվ   ով   ոչ;  գիրք  Սոփոնիայի   մարգարեություն  գլ.Բ   խոսք  1-3


Բա ինչի՞ են վկաները գալիս դռները տուկ-տուկ տալիս, ասում՝ «մենք ենք փրկելու»:

----------

davidus (30.09.2009), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ ես հենց այդ գաղափարախոսությանը հետևում:

----------


## davidus

> ուշադիր   կարդա   գրածս,   եթե   կարծում   ես   թաքնվելով   ինչ-որ   մուլտյաշկի   նկարի   տակ   կարող   ես   լեզուտ   ոնց   ցանկանաս   շաղ   տաս,   սխալվում   ես,  <<բառերիտ   մեջ   զգույշ   եղիր>>


ախպեեեր ջաան, հարազատ ջաանն... ինչ էլ մարդ գտար հաթաթա տալու  :LOL:  եթե շատ ես ուզում նկարս նայես, կարաս մտնես ալբոմներս նայես.. ինչ պախկվել ինչ բան....  :LOL:  եթե շատ ես նեղվել ասա, կամ պմ գրի... մենք էլ ենք մարդ..   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Կարիք եմ զգում ևս մեկ անգամ մեջբերելու իմ գրառումը:


հարցիտ  նորից   պատասխանեմ, ավելի   ստույգ,  որ  Եհովայի   վկա   չեմ, բայց  դա  միայն   մկրտությամբ

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, վրեժվաթսուներկուսն իմ հետ չի խոսում ոնց որ, խռովված ա երևի, էս հարցը մեկդ տվեք, թող պատասխանի էլի, հետաքրքիր ա ինձ էդ պատասխանը, բայց չասեք, որ ես եմ հարցնում, թեչէ կարողա չպատասխանի:



> Բա ինչի՞ են վկաները գալիս դռները տուկ-տուկ տալիս, ասում՝ «մենք ենք փրկելու»:

----------


## Շինարար

> հարցիտ  նորից   պատասխանեմ, ավելի   ստույգ,  որ  Եհովայի   վկա   չեմ, բայց  դա  միայն   մկրտությամբ


Այսինը դեռ չե՞ս մկրտվել, բայց մկրտվելու՞ ես որպես Եհովայի վկա:

----------


## վրեժ62

> ախպեեեր ջաան, հարազատ ջաանն... ինչ էլ մարդ գտար հաթաթա տալու  եթե շատ ես ուզում նկարս նայես, կարաս մտնես ալբոմներս նայես.. ինչ պախկվել ինչ բան....  եթե շատ ես նեղվել ասա, կամ պմ գրի... մենք էլ ենք մարդ..


սխալ   արտահայտության  համար  զգուշացնելը   հաթաթա   չի

----------


## davidus

*Մոդերատորական:Եվս մեկ անգամ հորդորում եմ զերծ մնալ անլուրջ գրառումներից: Հաջորդ անգամ ստիպված կլինեմ տուգանել:*

----------


## Շինարար

Վրեժ, լռում ես, ասելու բան չունես, եթե դեռ չես մկրտվել, չմկրտվես, ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, խուսափում ես ինձ հետ քննարկել բուն գաղափարախոսությունը, որովհետև գիտես, որ այն հեշտությամբ կհերքեմ, նորից եմ խնդրում՝ չմկրտվես, հետո չասես, մեկը չկար՝ ճիշտ խորհուրդ տար, Աստված է բերել ինձ քո ճանապարհին, որ քեզ հետ պահեմ սխալ քայլից:

Ու քանի որ, դու լռում ես, այսինքը համաձայն ես ինձ հետ, ես հանգիստ գնում եմ քնելու, բարի գիշեր:

----------


## վրեժ62

[q
uote=Rammstein;1801740]Հունարեն եւ եբրայերեն :Bad: /quote

բա  էլ  ոն  կարող  էս   եբրայերենի  հետ  գործ  չունենաս,  քանի  որ  բնագրերնեն  եղել   եբրայերեն, և  հենց   Հիսուսն  է  միշտ   մեջբերել   դրանցից

----------


## Շինարար

> [q
> uote=Rammstein;1801740]Հունարեն եւ եբրայերեն/quote
> 
> բա  էլ  ոն  կարող  էս   եբրայերենի  հետ  գործ  չունենաս,  քանի  որ  բնագրերնեն  եղել   եբրայերեն, և  հենց   Հիսուսն  է  միշտ   մեջբերել   դրանցից


Եղբայր էս ընտրու՞մ ես, թե որ հարցին պատասխանես, որին ո՞չ: ամեն դեպքում, նորից գնում եմ քնելու, վաղը կնայեմ այս թեման;

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ, լռում ես, ասելու բան չունես, եթե դեռ չես մկրտվել, չմկրտվես, ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, խուսափում ես ինձ հետ քննարկել բուն գաղափարախոսությունը, որովհետև գիտես, որ այն հեշտությամբ կհերքեմ, նորից եմ խնդրում՝ չմկրտվես, հետո չասես, մեկը չկար՝ ճիշտ խորհուրդ տար, Աստված է բերել ինձ քո ճանապարհին, որ քեզ հետ պահեմ սխալ քայլից:


վանաձորցի  տղա  ընդհատումներով  եմ  գրում,  որովհետեվ   էթիկայի  կանոներից  ելնելով   աշխատում  եմ  մյուսների   հարցերին  էլ  պատասխանեմ, բայց  ինձ  թվում  է   երեվի  միայն  մեկի  հետ  զրուցեմ

----------


## Շինարար

> վանաձորցի  տղա  ընդհատումներով  եմ  գրում,  որովհետեվ   էթիկայի  կանոներից  ելնելով   աշխատում  եմ  մյուսների   հարցերին  էլ  պատասխանեմ, բայց  ինձ  թվում  է   երեվի  միայն  մեկի  հետ  զրուցեմ


Ո՞վ է այդ երջանիկը:
Մեկ էլ ժողովուրդ, չմեռանք, Քրիստոսն էլ գրանցվեց այս կայքում, առայժմ անդամության թեկնածու ա, բայց լռեցնում են մարդուն, թեման փակվել ա, եթե գրածս արժանի ա տուգանայինի, ինչ արած:

----------

davidus (30.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> *Մոդերատորական: Աշխատեք զերծ մնալ այս կարգի տաքարյուն եվ կոնֆլիկտային գրառումներից:
> Ցանկացած այս կարգի գրառում այսուհետ կջնջվի:
> Սա կոչ է ուղված ինչպես գրառման հեղինակին այնպես էլ բոլորին:*


կխնդրեի  Չամիչ   աչառություն  չանես,  և  նախ  և  առաջ   դավիդուսի  գրառումը  կարդաս   և   անալիզի   ենթարկես  գրված  երկտողը,  որովհետեվ   տվյալ   կազմակերպության  մեջ   կան   շատ   մայրեր ,  հայրեր,  քույրեր  և   եղբայրներ,  չնայած  կարող  է  մերը  չլինեն  բայց  մեզ  շատ  մոտիկ  մարդիկ  լինեն,  եվ  դա  կարող  է  վատ  հետեվանքներ  ունենա

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ո՞վ է այդ երջանիկը:
> Մեկ էլ ժողովուրդ, չմեռանք, Քրիստոսն էլ գրանցվեց այս կայքում, առայժմ անդամության թեկնածու ա, բայց լռեցնում են մարդուն, թեման փակվել ա, եթե գրածս արժանի ա տուգանայինի, ինչ արած:


այսինքն  Քրիստոսին  ում  հետ  համեմատեցիր,  կամ  Քրիստոսը  գրառման  հետ  ինչ  կապ  ուներ

----------


## Չամիչ

> կխնդրեի Չամիչ աչառություն չանես, և նախ և առաջ դավիդուսի գրառումը կարդաս և անալիզի ենթարկես գրված երկտողը, որովհետեվ տվյալ կազմակերպության մեջ կան շատ մայրեր , հայրեր, քույրեր և եղբայրներ, չնայած կարող է մերը չլինեն բայց մեզ շատ մոտիկ մարդիկ լինեն, եվ դա կարող է վատ հետեվանքներ ունենա


Վրեժ62, գրառման մեջ հատուկ նշալ եմ, որ կոչս ուղված էր բոլորին:
*Շեշտում եմ, որ անլուրջ եվ վիրավորական գրառումները այսուհետ կտուգանվեն:*

----------


## davidus

> այսինքն  Քրիստոսին  ում  հետ  համեմատեցիր,  կամ  Քրիստոսը  գրառման  հետ  ինչ  կապ  ուներ


նոր գրանցված անդամի նիկն ա... Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ի նկատի չուներ.....

----------

Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> բա  էլ  ոն  կարող  էս   եբրայերենի  հետ  գործ  չունենաս


Հենց այդպես, ժամանակին համապատասխան մարդիկ գործ ունեցել են եբրայերենի հետ, ինչի շնորհիվ մենք հիմա գործ ենք ունենում միայն հայերենի հետ:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հենց այդպես, ժամանակին համապատասխան մարդիկ գործ ունեցել են եբրայերենի հետ, ինչի շնորհիվ մենք հիմա գործ ենք ունենում միայն հայերենի հետ:


այսինքն  եթե  նոտարը  ձեռքի  տակ  ունի   փաստաթղտի   պատճեն,  էլ  օրիգինալը   պետք   չի???

----------


## davidus

> ..........եվ դա կարող է վատ հետեվանքներ ունենա


վրեժ ջան նորից եմ կրկնում..... հարմար մարդ չես ընտրել հետևանքների մասին խոսալու համար.. հերիք ա էլի..... հիմա ինչ... նստեմ կյանքս պատմեմ....

----------


## վրեժ62

> Բա ինչի՞ են վկաները գալիս դռները տուկ-տուկ տալիս, ասում՝ «մենք ենք փրկելու»:


ես  հիմա  չեմ  կարող  ասել  թե  տվյալ  մարդիկ  ինչպես  են  հասկացել   կամ   ինչպես   են  մեկնաբանում,  բայց  հիշեք  մի  վառ  օրինակ,  որ  առաքյալներից   մեկը   դավաճան  էր  իսկ   մյուսը   ուրացավ ,

----------


## davidus

ես սենց չեմ խաղում.... մեր համար ասում խոսում և հատկապես ուրախանում ենք, մարդիկ հայր, մայր, քույր են մեջ խառնում......  երևի էտքան խորանալու կարիք չկա, թե չէ հայտնի չի, թե ով կսկսի հետևանքներից խոսալ...

----------


## Kuk

> ես  հիմա  չեմ  կարող  ասել  թե  տվյալ  մարդիկ  ինչպես  են  հասկացել   կամ   ինչպես   են  մեկնաբանում,  բայց  հիշեք  մի  վառ  օրինակ,  որ  առաքյալներից   մեկը   դավաճան  էր  իսկ   մյուսը   ուրացավ ,


Վայ, վրեժվաթսուներկու ջան, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ հարցիս անդրադառնալու համար:
Հա բայց էսքան ժամանակ ահագին վկա ա մեր դուռը ծեծել ու բոլորն էլ ասել են, որ իրանք են փրկելու:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վայ, վրեժվաթսուներկու ջան, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ հարցիս անդրադառնալու համար:
> Հա բայց էսքան ժամանակ ահագին վկա ա մեր դուռը ծեծել ու բոլորն էլ ասել են, որ իրանք են փրկելու:


կուկ,  եթե  Աստվածաշունչը  կարդաս  պարզ  կլինի,  որ  մարդը   տվյալ  պարագայում   մարդուն  չի  կարող  փրկել, այլ  փրկությունը  միայն  Հիսուսով  է

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ,  եթե  Աստվածաշունչը  կարդաս  պարզ  կլինի,  որ  մարդը   տվյալ  պարագայում   մարդուն  չի  կարող  փրկել, այլ  փրկությունը  միայն  Հիսուսով  է


Իմ հարցն այլ է. ես հարցնում եմ՝ ինչո՞ւ են բոլոր վկաներն ասում, որ իրենք փրկելու են: Դnւ ավելի լավ ա՝ հարցիս պատասխանի, ոչ թե ասա, թե ով ում կարա փրկի:

----------

Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> այսինքն  եթե  նոտարը  ձեռքի  տակ  ունի   փաստաթղտի   պատճեն,  էլ  օրիգինալը   պետք   չի???


Դա կախված է նրանից` նոտարին փաստաթո՞ւխթն է պետք, թե՞ պատճենը:  :Wink:  :Cool: 
Հոտ էդ երբվանի՞ց սկսեց փաստաթղթի թարգմանությունը համարվել պատճեն: Տեղ կա, երբ քեզ պետք կգա միայն փաստաթուղթը, բայց տեղ էլ կա, երբ դրա թարգմանությունից բացի ուրիշ բան պետք չի:

Մաշտոցենք երբ որ թարգմանել են, իմացել են, որ ոչ մի բան մեջը իրավունք չկա փոխելու: Եթե լիներ մի բան, որը իրանց համար էդքան էլ պարզ չլիներ, իրանք ռիսկի չէին դիմի, ու պարզապես Աստվածաշունչը չէին թարգմանի: Եթե դու ձգտում ես եբրայերենին կամ եսիմինչերենին, ուրեմն թերահավատորեն ես վերաբերվում օրիգինալ, գրաբար, Աստվածաշնչին:

Ու հետո, նորից եմ ասում, նույն եբրայերենը ինչքան կուզես կարդա, մեկ ա, «Եհովա» բառ չես գտնի, որովհետեւ այնտեղ միայն 4 բաղաձայն կա, ու արի ու հասկացի, թե ինչ ա դրա տակ թաքնված:

----------


## may

> Այսինքն,  չէք  գտնում,  թե  ով  է   եղել   առաջին  Վկան???


Չէ, չեմ գտնում <<Եհովայի վկա>> արտահայտությունը:

----------


## may

Եհովայի վկաների ծագման պատմությանը, ուսմունքին, <<Եհովա>> անվան և այլ մանրամասների կարող եք ծանոթանալ սույն գրքում:

Խոսքին հավատարիմ

----------


## Շինարար

Տեսնում եմ, երեկ այստեղ բուռն քննարկում է եղել, սա անլուրջ է, մարդը մեկ ու մեջ է հարցերին պատասխանում, ինչ-որ անիմաստ բաներ է խոսում, Վրեժ, դու եբրայերեն գիտե՞ս, մի բան ասեմ՝ Աստվածաշնչի տեքստը այդքան էլ կարևոր չի, այն չի կոչվում ԱՍտվածագիր, կարևոր է շունչը, ոգին, իսկ ոգին, շունչը ասում է վայելեք այս կյանքը, իրար սիրեք ու սիրվեք, Աստված բարի է ու մեզ բոլորիս ներելու է, բայց պետք չի չարաշահել այդ բարությունը, այսինքը՝ պետք է ապրենք անպե, ինչպես ապրում ենք, անուններ չփնտրենք Աստծո համար, ի՞նչ կարևոր է՝ ինչպե՞ս ենք նրան անվանում, կարևորը այն է, որ նրան ենք ուղղում մեր աղոթքները:
Վրեժ, ինչու՞ Եհովայի վկաները քեֆ չեն անում, երբ ես նրանց գաղափարախոսությունը որակում էի հակամարդկային, մեկը հենց սա նկատի ունեի, մարդը որ քեֆ չանի, էլ ի՞նչ կյանք:

----------

Tig (30.09.2009)

----------


## keyboard

Այ մարդ ես չեմ հասկնա, էս եհովայի դատը չպրձա?վ, որ ըդոր վկգաներն էլ պրձնին :LOL: 
Էս կատակ հիմա լուրջ:
Ես դրանց ուսմունքին ծանոթ չեմ, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ծանոթանալ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ ամբողջ գաղափարը նրանումա, որ Աստծուն եհովա են ասում, իսկ սւրբ երրորդությունը չեն ընդունում:
Իմ կարծիքով, Աստված անուն չունի, իսկ էն, որ աստվածաշնչում գրածա եհովա Աստվածը ստեղծեց մարդուն և այլն, դա ուղղակի աստծուն դիմելաձևա, և որ դա մեծատառովա գրած դեռ չի նշանակում, որ աստծո անուննա, ախր այ ժողովուրդ, մի?թե դժվարա հասկանալ, որ այդ ամենը պետությունը ներսից խարխլելու համարա արվում, ես չեմ հերքում են փաստը, որ կարողա քրիստոնեությունն էլ ունի սխալ կողմեկ և/կամ ասենք ինչ-որ մեկնել քրիստոնեության մասին կարողա նույնը ասի, բայց մի բան գիտեմ. մեր նախնիները հենց էդ քրիստոնեության ու հավատքի համար են կռվել, էդ գաղափարով են հաղթել թշնամուն ու արի ու տես, որ ինչ-որ անգրագետ ասումա, որ գիտեք աստծո անունը եհովայա ու սկսումա դրան հավատալ, չէ տենց չի, եթե անգամ եհովայա մեկա սւրբ երրորդւոյունը կա, հայրը կա, սւորբ հոգին կա, քանի որ մարդը հոգի ունի, գիտականորեն ասած ինչ որ էներգետիկ դաշտ որը մահից հետո մարմնից անևատվումա, ու կա որդին, աստծո, թե եհովայի մեկա, մեկա մի աստված կա, ու հաստատ եհովա չի, այլ աստվածա, աներևույթ, անտեսանելի, անանուն:
Էս ամենը իմ համար ընդունելիա, թեկուզ զուտ մենակ նրա համար, որ ես հայ եմ, քրիստոնեա:

----------

davidus (30.09.2009), Շինարար (30.09.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Էս ամենը իմ համար ընդունելիա, թեկուզ զուտ մենակ նրա համար, որ ես հայ եմ, քրիստոնեա:



քրիստոնյա  ինչ  է  նշանակում,  եթե  հնարավոր  է  մեկնաբանեք  երկու   բառով

----------


## Շինարար

> քրիստոնյա  ինչ  է  նշանակում,  եթե  հնարավոր  է  մեկնաբանեք  երկու   բառով


Բառը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, քրիստոնյա նշանակում է մարդ…

----------

davidus (30.09.2009), keyboard (09.10.2009)

----------


## Aleks-90

> քրիստոնյա ինչ է նշանակում, եթե հնարավոր է մեկնաբանեք երկու բառով


Քրիստոսի հետևորդ:

----------

Արծիվ (08.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> քրիստոնյա  ինչ  է  նշանակում,  եթե  հնարավոր  է  մեկնաբանեք  երկու   բառով


Քրիստոսի վկա որ հաստատ չի նշանակում, էդ մեկում համոզված եղի:

----------


## ranchpar

> Քրիստոսի հետևորդ:


նաև  Եհովայի հետևորդ...

----------


## Aleks-90

> նաև Եհովայի հետևորդ...


Ճիշտ այդպես, Հայր և Որդի մեկ են: (Հովհ. 10:30 , 10:38)

----------


## ranchpar

Աստուած  առաջինը  ստեղծեց  Գաբրիելին՝Քրիստոսին......ու  հետո  Քրիստոսով  ամենքին...

----------


## յոգի

> Աստուած  առաջինը  ստեղծեց  Գաբրիելին՝Քրիստոսին......ու  հետո  Քրիստոսով  ամենքին...


Խի Գաբրիելից ու Քրիստոսից առաջ ոչ ոք գոյություն չուներ՞


ամեն օր մի նոր կտակարան է գրվում :Think:

----------


## յոգի

> Բառը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, քրիստոնյա նշանակում է մարդ…


Ես Հայ եմ և մարդ եմ , բայց քրիստոնյա չեմ: ին՞չ է նշանակում ««քրիստոնյա նշանակում է մարդ…»» մուսուլմանը, հինդուն կամ բուդհայականը մարդ չեն՞

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես Հայ եմ և մարդ եմ , բայց քրիստոնյա չեմ: ին՞չ է նշանակում ««քրիստոնյա նշանակում է մարդ…»» մուսուլմանը, հինդուն կամ բուդհայականը մարդ չեն՞


Ես ասել եմ՝ քրիստոնյա նշանակում է մարդ, դրանից ոչ մի կերպ քո արած հետևությունը չի բխում,իմ խոսքը կիսատ ես մեջբերել, իսկ սկզբում ես ասում էի, որ բառը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
Կիսատ մտքերով հետևություններ մի արեք:

----------

յոգի (08.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Աստուած  առաջինը  ստեղծեց  Գաբրիելին՝Քրիստոսին......ու  հետո  Քրիստոսով  ամենքին...


Ի՞նչ գաբրիել, Գաբրիելը հրեշտակ ա, իսկ Քրիստոսը Հիսուսն ա:

----------


## keyboard

> նաև  Եհովայի հետևորդ...


Դե ասենք, որ ասելու բան չկա փրփուրներից կախվելը հա էլ կա, Աստված անուն չունի, եհովա դա ուղղակի դիմելաձև է: Աստված մեկն է ու ամենքինը:
Քրիստոնեան մարդ է, ով անունների և վկաների վրա կենտրոնացած չէ, հավատում է սուրբ երրորդությանը և այլն… :Wink:

----------


## ranchpar

> Ի՞նչ գաբրիել, Գաբրիելը հրեշտակ ա, իսկ Քրիստոսը Հիսուսն ա:


rammstein տեղեկացված  չես ...գնա  քրիստոնեութըւն  ուսումնասիրի,եթե  հարցիդ պատասղանը  ուզում  ես  ավելի  մանրամասն  իմանալ....

----------


## ranchpar

> Դե ասենք, որ ասելու բան չկա փրփուրներից կախվելը հա էլ կա, Աստված անուն չունի, եհովա դա ուղղակի դիմելաձև է: Աստված մեկն է ու ամենքինը:
> Քրիստոնեան մարդ է, ով անունների և վկաների վրա կենտրոնացած չէ, հավատում է սուրբ երրորդությանը և այլն…


դու  ընդհանրապես  քրիստոնեություն  չգիտես   եղբայր....Քո  ծնօղները  քեզ  անւն  են   չէ  դրել,ամենքն  էլ  անւն  ունեն  և  Աստուած  ինքն   էլ  ներկայացրեց  մարդկանց  իր  անունը՝Եհովա…Ըստ աստվածաշնչի......
հետո  իմացիր  բրատ  ես  Քրիստոնեությունը  չեմ  ընդունում..

----------


## ranchpar

> Խի Գաբրիելից ու Քրիստոսից առաջ ոչ ոք գոյություն չուներ՞
> 
> 
> ամեն օր մի նոր կտակարան է գրվում


Երբ  ոչինչ  չկար  Եհովան  ստեղծեց  Գաբրիելին, և   Գագրիելի  միջոցով մնացած  հրեշտակներին,իսկ  հրեշտակներին  ծնեցրեց  մարդկային  մարմնում...
Գաբրիելը  ծնվեց որպես  օծյալ՝Քրիստոս....
Քրիստոսը բոլոր հրեշտակների  Իշխանն  էր՝Երկնային  թագավորության,և  նա  կարող  էր  հրեշտակապետ  լինել..... 
Եվ  Եհովան  իր  ՄԻԱԾԻՆ   որդուն  ուղարկեց  պրկության  ռահվիռայության....

----------


## Monk

> rammstein տեղեկացված  չես ...գնա  քրիստոնեութըւն  ուսումնասիրի,եթե  հարցիդ պատասղանը  ուզում  ես  ավելի  մանրամասն  իմանալ....





> Երբ  ոչինչ  չկար  Եհովան  ստեղծեց  Գաբրիելին, և   Գագրիելի  միջոցով մնացած  հրեշտակներին,իսկ  հրեշտակներին  ծնեցրեց  մարդկային  մարմնում...
> Գաբրիելը  ծնվեց որպես  օծյալ՝Քրիստոս....
> Քրիստոսը բոլոր հրեշտակների  Իշխանն  էր՝Երկնային  թագավորության,և  նա  կարող  էր  հրեշտակապետ  լինել..... 
> Եվ  Եհովան  իր  ՄԻԱԾԻՆ   որդուն  ուղարկեց  պրկության  ռահվիռայության....


Ռանչպար ջան, ես էլ լավ տեղեկացված չեմ կարծես, քանի որ վերոշարադրյալդ անծանոթ էր ինձ: Մի փոքր կլուսավորե՞ս, թե որն է աղբյուրը:
Միայն թե մի փոքր դիտարկում. եթե Եհովան ստեղծել է Գաբրիել-Հիսուսին, ինչպես դու ես ասում, ապա Նա Ծնունդ, առավել ևս Միածին լինել չի կարող, քանի որ *ծնունդը* և *արարածը* տարբեր հասկացություններ են:

----------

Rammstein (12.10.2009), յոգի (11.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> rammstein տեղեկացված  չես ...գնա  քրիստոնեութըւն  ուսումնասիրի,եթե  հարցիդ պատասղանը  ուզում  ես  ավելի  մանրամասն  իմանալ....





> դու  ընդհանրապես  քրիստոնեություն  չգիտես   եղբայր....Քո  ծնօղները  քեզ  անւն  են   չէ  դրել,ամենքն  էլ  անւն  ունեն  և  Աստուած  ինքն   էլ  ներկայացրեց  մարդկանց  իր  անունը՝Եհովա…Ըստ աստվածաշնչի......
> հետո  իմացիր  բրատ  ես  Քրիստոնեությունը  չեմ  ընդունում..


Նախ մականունս մեծատառով ա գրվում: Եւ հետո, դու բացի դիմացինին անտեղյակ ու անգետ որակելուց ուրիշ ի՞նչ հետաքրքիր ու խորիմաստ բան ես գրում: Համաձայն եմ keyboard-ի ծնողները իրան անուն են դրել, ինչպես քո ծնողները` քեզ, իմ ծնողները` ինձ, բա Աստծո՞ւն ով ա անուն տվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աստված երբ որ ծնվեց, նրա հայրն ու մայրը նրան կոչեցին Եհովա (Ազգանունը չեմ հիշում) … սա հաստատ է, հակառակ դեպքում մենք նրան այդպես չէինք կոչի… նա մեզ այդպես է ներկայացել… եթե չեք հավատում հարցրեք եվովայի վկաներից… *նրանք վկա են ու կվկայեն*

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երբ ոչինչ չկար Եհովան ստեղծեց Գաբրիելին, և *Գագրիելի միջոցով մնացած հրեշտակներին,իսկ հրեշտակներին ծնեցրեց մարդկային մարմնում*...


ranchpar ջան, կարող ես մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասնորեն նկարագրել պրոցեսը, հատկապես *ծնեցրեց* -ը… մինչև հիմա դա արվու՞մ է, թէ՞ մի շրջան արեց ու հիմա էլ չի անում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դա կախված է նրանից` նոտարին փաստաթո՞ւխթն է պետք, թե՞ պատճենը: 
> Հոտ էդ երբվանի՞ց սկսեց փաստաթղթի թարգմանությունը համարվել պատճեն: Տեղ կա, երբ քեզ պետք կգա միայն փաստաթուղթը, բայց տեղ էլ կա, երբ դրա թարգմանությունից բացի ուրիշ բան պետք չի:
> 
> *Մաշտոցենք երբ որ թարգմանել են, իմացել են, որ ոչ մի բան մեջը իրավունք չկա փոխելու:* Եթե լիներ մի բան, որը իրանց համար էդքան էլ պարզ չլիներ, իրանք ռիսկի չէին դիմի, ու պարզապես Աստվածաշունչը չէին թարգմանի: Եթե դու ձգտում ես եբրայերենին կամ եսիմինչերենին, ուրեմն թերահավատորեն ես վերաբերվում օրիգինալ, գրաբար, Աստվածաշնչին:
> 
> Ու հետո, նորից եմ ասում, նույն եբրայերենը ինչքան կուզես կարդա, մեկ ա, «Եհովա» բառ չես գտնի, որովհետեւ այնտեղ միայն 4 բաղաձայն կա, ու արի ու հասկացի, թե ինչ ա դրա տակ թաքնված:


Ռամ, Մաշտոցը ինքը տեղով նոտար ա եղել (առաջին հայ նոտարը) ու  նրա թարգմանածը իրականի ուժ ունի…

----------


## keyboard

> դու  ընդհանրապես  քրիստոնեություն  չգիտես   եղբայր....Քո  ծնօղները  քեզ  անւն  են   չէ  դրել,ամենքն  էլ  անւն  ունեն  և  Աստուած  ինքն   էլ  ներկայացրեց  մարդկանց  իր  անունը՝Եհովա…Ըստ աստվածաշնչի......
> հետո  իմացիր  բրատ  ես  Քրիստոնեությունը  չեմ  ընդունում..


Իմ քրիտոնեության մասին գիտելիքների չափի մասին քո կարծիքը *Սխալ է* և ամենևին ոչ կարևոր:
Անունը դա մարդուն դիմալաձև է, իսկ քանի որ մարդը ըստ Աստծո պիտի հասնի կատարելոթյան, որ արժանանա երկնքի արքայությանը, ապա անունը այս դե՝ում երկրորդական է, դա նույնպես աստվածաշնչյան ուսմունք է, իսկ Աստծո անունը Աստված է, իսկ թե ասենք ով ու ինչպես է մեկնաբանում աստվածաշունչը դա մի այլ հարց է: 
Ընդունում ես թե չէ , դա էլ այնքան էական չէ, որքան դու կարող ս խոսել քրիստոնեության ու քրստոնեայի մասին, ինչը համոզվեցի, որ նոյնպես  չի ստացվում: :Wink:

----------


## ranchpar

գնացեք  ու  կարդացեք  ....Մեֆիստոպելես  եսքան  վախտ  գրածներիդ  մեջ  միայն  անիմստություն  եմ  տեսել...

----------


## Rammstein

> նրանք վկա են ու կվկայեն


Իսկ դատական նիստը ե՞րբ ա կայանալու: Բայց կարող ա Աստված իրանց բարեկամ գա, ու իրանք ազատվեն վկայություն տալու պարտականությունից:

----------


## ranchpar

> Ու հետո, նորից եմ ասում, նույն եբրայերենը ինչքան կուզես կարդա, մեկ ա, «Եհովա» բառ չես գտնի, որովհետեւ այնտեղ միայն 4 բաղաձայն կա, ու արի ու հասկացի, թե ինչ ա դրա տակ թաքնված:




ապեր  սխալ  ես  ասում,ավելի  քան  7000   անգամ  շեշտվում  ա.... :Cool:

----------


## ranchpar

> Իսկ դատական նիստը ե՞րբ ա կայանալու: Բայց կարող ա Աստված իրանց բարեկամ գա, ու իրանք ազատվեն վկայություն տալու պարտականությունից:


կարող  էլ  ա.....չես  կարա  ասես....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> գնացեք  ու  կարդացեք  ....*Մեֆիստոպելես  եսքան  վախտ  գրածներիդ  մեջ  միայն  անիմստություն  եմ  տեսել...*


որովհետև աջից ձախ ես կարդում ուստա, ձախից աջ պիտի կարդաս… հայերենում տենց ա

----------

Nadine (15.10.2009), Rammstein (13.10.2009), յոգի (15.10.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

Ես  ոնց   հասկացա,  տվյալ  ֆորումում  ավելի  շատ  սիրում  են  իրար  վիրավորել   ու   սրամտել,  քան  տվյալ  հարցի  շուրջ  խորհել  ու  մտքեր  փոխանակել..................

----------

Արծիվ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես  ոնց   հասկացա,  տվյալ  ֆորումում  ավելի  շատ  սիրում  են  իրար  վիրավորել   ու   սրամտել,  քան  տվյալ  հարցի  շուրջ  խորհել  ու  մտքեր  փոխանակել..................


Հարգելի *վրեժ62*, եթե դու խորհել ու մտքեր փոխանակել ասելով նկատի ունես նույն հարցի շուրջ 2500 անգամ խոսել, նույն բանը 3600 անգամ գրել, ապա կոնկրետ ես այդ դեպքում կնախընտրեմ ավելի շատ սրամտել, ինչպես դու ես ասում, եւ օֆֆտոպել:  :Wink:

----------

davidus (15.10.2009), Շինարար (13.10.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

Եսայա  գլ. ԾԵ  խոսք  3-5 ;   Ու  սրանով  ես  եզրափակում  եմ  իմ  մուտքը  տվյալ  ֆորում:  Բարով  մնաք........................................

----------

ranchpar (16.10.2009), Արծիվ (15.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ու սրանով ես եզրափակում եմ իմ մուտքը տվյալ ֆորում:


չհավատաց....  :Think:  
բա մեզ ով պիտի լուսավորի???

----------

յոգի (15.10.2009), Շինարար (15.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եսայա  գլ. ԾԵ  խոսք  3-5 ;   Ու  սրանով  ես  եզրափակում  եմ  իմ  մուտքը  տվյալ  ֆորում:  Բարով  մնաք........................................


Վրեժ *ԾԵ* որ գլուխնա, լավ կլիներ թվով գրեիր որպիսի պարզ լինի, նախորոք շնորհակալություն:

----------


## tikopx

եկեք վթարենք հայաստանից եհովայի վկաներին չէ որ մենք եկեղեցի ունենք ու եկեղեցին չի  ընդունում նրանց ուեմն նրանք ոչ մի բան են ուղղակի փող աշխատելու ձևա

----------


## Արշակ

> եկեք վթարենք հայաստանից եհովայի վկաներին չէ որ մենք եկեղեցի ունենք ու եկեղեցին չի  ընդունում նրանց ուեմն նրանք ոչ մի բան են ուղղակի փող աշխատելու ձևա


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ ամեն ինչ եկեղեցու ընդունելով է որոշվում։  :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

> եկեք վ*թ*արենք հայաստանից եհովայի վկաներին չէ որ մենք եկեղեցի ունենք ու եկեղեցին չի  ընդունում նրանց ուեմն նրանք ոչ մի բան են ուղղակի փող աշխատելու ձևա



Ուղղակի պետք է բոլորին հավաքել մի տեղ ու վթարային շենքում տեղավորել։  :LOL: 
Գիտեք ինչ էի մտածում էս վերջերս և դա շատ դառնությամբ էի ինքս ինձ խոստովանում։ Ես ինքս չեմ ընդունում հավատքի էդ ճյուղը, ճիշտն ասած երբեք առանձնապես չեմ խորացել, միայն այն, որ շատ դեպքերում կարող են բժշկի չդիմել, արդեն անընդունելի է ինձ համար։ Բայց հիմա կոնկրետ դրա մասին չէի ուզում ասել։ Էս վերջերս ցավով գիտակցեցի, որ երբ ես կամ շրջապատումս ինչ որ մեկը ասենք տանը մաքրող եմ կանչում, կամ ցանկացած որևէ այլ ծառայություն մատուցող՝բանվոր, այգեպան..., ասում ենք՝ Եհովայի վկա ա, գոնե գիտենք որ գողություն չի անի, գործը բարեխիղճ կանի։ Լացելու ա չէ՞, էրեխեք։ Ինչի պետք ա տենց լինի, ինչի՞ ա մեր եկեղեցին էդքան թուլացել։

----------


## Yeghoyan

> եկեք վ*թ*արենք հայաստանից եհովայի վկաներին չէ որ մենք եկեղեցի ունենք ու եկեղեցին չի  ընդունում նրանց ուեմն նրանք ոչ մի բան են ուղղակի փող աշխատելու ձևա


Հայաստանը մեծատառով են գրում :Cool: 

Եկեղեցին ընդունում է, հասարակությունը չի ընդունում :Wink:  ոչ մի տեղ գրված չի, որ արգելվում է _չգիտեմ ինչի_ վկա լինել, իսկ օրենքը խտրականություն թույլ չի տալիս նման հարցերում, վտարելու իրավունք, առավել ևս հնարավորություն չունեն մեզանից ոչ մեկ: Բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ իրանց նմանները եղել են, բայց հիմա, քանի որ գնալով մտնում են հայության արյան մեջ_անհրաժեշտ է մի միջոց գտնել դրանց տարածումը կասեցնելու համար:_

----------

Շինարար (15.10.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Աստուած  առաջինը  ստեղծեց  Գաբրիելին՝Քրիստոսին......ու  հետո  Քրիստոսով  ամենքին...


Մորմոն էլ ունե՞նք ֆորումում  :Cool:

----------

davidus (15.10.2009), Արծիվ (21.02.2010), յոգի (07.11.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Քրիստոնյա  Դարձնում  են.....


Չգիտեմ թե դու ինչ կրոնական խմբերի նկատի ունես բայց իմ կարծիքով դա վերաբերվում է  եհովայի վկաներ կոչեցյալներին քանի որ այդ գաղափարը նրանց մոտ է՝ *ստեղծել քանակ այլ ոչ թե որակ*: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին և որևէ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցի որ ընդունում է Սուրբ Երրորդության գաղափարը չի կարող ստիպել և չի էլ ստիպի որևէ մեկին դառնալու քրիստոնյա (ես ի նկատի չունեմ 301 թվակաները քանի որ դա ուրիշ պատմություն է): Անցյալի հետ գործ չունեմ ես խոսում եմ ներկայի մասին: Մի խոսքով ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա դառնում են այլ ոչ թե դարձնում և դա նորից եմ կրկնում ստիպողական չի:

----------


## Marine-24

Իհարկե  քրիստոնյա  դառնում  են:Մարդն էլ  կենդանու  նման  մի  արարած  է,  որ, որ կողմը  առաջնորդը  ուղղի  հլու-հնազանդ  կենթարկվի:

----------


## ranchpar

> Չգիտեմ թե դու ինչ կրոնական խմբերի նկատի ունես բայց իմ կարծիքով դա վերաբերվում է  եհովայի վկաներ կոչեցյալներին քանի որ այդ գաղափարը նրանց մոտ է՝ *ստեղծել քանակ այլ ոչ թե որակ*: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին և որևէ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցի որ ընդունում է Սուրբ Երրորդության գաղափարը չի կարող ստիպել և չի էլ ստիպի որևէ մեկին դառնալու քրիստոնյա (ես ի նկատի չունեմ 301 թվակաները քանի որ դա ուրիշ պատմություն է): Անցյալի հետ գործ չունեմ ես խոսում եմ ներկայի մասին: Մի խոսքով ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա դառնում են այլ ոչ թե դարձնում և դա նորից եմ կրկնում ստիպողական չի:


 Նախ .
 1.Եթե  մարդուն  պահենք  այնպիսի  իֆորմացիոն  դաշտում,որ  չլսի  քրիստոնեության  մասին,համոզված եղեք,որ  նա  չի  իմանա,թէ ինչ  է  Քրիստոնեությունը:
2.Եհովայի  վկաները  ամենահետևողական  ու  ճշմարիտ ((աստվածաշնչյան) քրիստոնեության  դրույթներով  ապրող) քրիստոնյաներն  են...Հիսունականներին,Ավետարանչականներին,Առաքելականին  էլ  եմ  ծանոթ..
3.Հարցը  ստիպելը  չի հարցը  դարձնելն  ա..
4.Աստվածաշնչում  Երորդությունը  չի  ընդունվում..
5.Չի  լինի  քանակ,ԵԹԵ ՉԼԻՆԻ  ՈՐԱԿ...
6.ԵՍ  քրիստոնեություն  Չեմ  ընդունում...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Նախ .
> 2.Եհովայի  վկաները  ամենահետևողական  ու  ճշմարիտ ((աստվածաշնչյան) քրիստոնեության  դրույթներով  ապրող) քրիստոնյաներն  են...Հիսունականներին,Ավետարանչականներին,Առաքելականին  էլ  եմ  ծանոթ..


Շատ պատասխանատու հայտարություն ես անում Ռանչպար ախպեր, մենակ ծանոթ լինելը քիչ է կարծում եմ: Կրոնական տարբեր ուղղվածությունների շուրջ հենց կրոնական հետևորդները դարերով վիճում են: 




> 4.Աստվածաշնչում  Երորդությունը  չի  ընդունվում..


Բա որտեղ է ընդունվում?

----------

ranchpar (09.12.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> Շատ պատասխանատու հայտարություն ես անում Ռանչպար ախպեր, մենակ ծանոթ լինելը քիչ է կարծում եմ: Կրոնական տարբեր ուղղվածությունների շուրջ հենց կրոնական հետևորդները դարերով վիճում են: 
> Բա որտեղ է ընդունվում?



բա  ինց  պետքա  որ  ես  դարերով վիճեմ՞՞՞էս  կյանքը  մի  անգամ  ենք  գալիս...

ուղղափառության  մեջ

----------


## Արիացի

> ուղղափառության  մեջ


Խի ուղղափառության սուրբ գիրքը Աստվածաշունչը չի? :Think:

----------


## ranchpar

> Խի ուղղափառության սուրբ գիրքը Աստվածաշունչը չի?


ահա...բայց  առդեն  ինրանց  ձևով  գրած

----------


## Արիացի

> ահա...բայց  առդեն  ինրանց  ձևով  գրած


Ոնց թե?  :Shok:  Աստվածաշունչը նույնը չի?

----------


## ranchpar

> Ոնց թե?  Աստվածաշունչը նույնը չի?


Նույննա ,բայց  ում  ոնց  ձեռ  ա  տալի  նենց  էլ  անում  ա...

----------

յոգի (09.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> բա  ինց  պետքա  որ  ես  դարերով վիճեմ՞՞՞էս  կյանքը  մի  անգամ  ենք  գալիս...


Դե հա, ուրեմն մի ասա, թե Եհովաները ամենաճիշտն են դավանում:

----------

յոգի (09.12.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> Դե հա, ուրեմն մի ասա, թե Եհովաները ամենաճիշտն են դավանում:


Դե  ուրեմն  ասա,թէ  ովքեր  են  ճիշտ  դավանում՞՞

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ահա...բայց  առդեն  ինրանց  ձևով  գրած


Դուք հաստատ մի բան խառնել եք. :Bad:  էդ Ձեր պաշտելի եհովաջիներն են Սուրբ Գիրքն իրենց ուզած ձևով շուռումուռ տալիս :Bad:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Արծիվ (09.12.2009), յոգի (09.12.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Նախ .
>  1.Եթե  մարդուն  պահենք  այնպիսի  իֆորմացիոն  դաշտում,որ  չլսի  քրիստոնեության  մասին,համոզված եղեք,որ  նա  չի  իմանա,թէ ինչ  է  Քրիստոնեությունը:
> 2.*Եհովայի  վկաները  ամենահետևողական  ու  ճշմարիտ ((աստվածաշնչյան) քրիստոնեության  դրույթներով  ապրող) քրիստոնյաներն * են...Հիսունականներին,Ավետարանչականներին,Առաքելականին  էլ  եմ  ծանոթ..
> 3.Հարցը  ստիպելը  չի հարցը  դարձնելն  ա..
> 4.Աստվածաշնչում  Երորդությունը  չի  ընդունվում..
> 5.Չի  լինի  քանակ,ԵԹԵ ՉԼԻՆԻ  ՈՐԱԿ...
> 6.*ԵՍ  քրիստոնեություն  Չեմ  ընդունում...*


Ռանչպար ջան, ընդգծած հատվածներից երևում է, որ քեզ համար «ամենահետևողական  ու  ճշմարիտ ((աստվածաշնչյան) քրիստոնեության  դրույթներով  ապրող) քրիստոնյաներ» կարելի է համարել Եհովայի վկաներին: Հաջորդ ընդգծած հատվածում նշում ես, որ չես ընդունում քրիստոնեությունը: Տրամաբանական սիլիոգիզմով կարո՞ղ ենք եզրակացնել, որ դու չես ընդունում Եհովայի վկաներին:

----------

Norton (09.12.2009), Արիացի (09.12.2009), Արծիվ (09.12.2009), յոգի (09.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքրվողներին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Մաշտոց Վահե Ղազարյանի «Խոսքին հավատարիմ. ճշմարտությունը Եհովայի վկաների մասին» գիրքը։ Բավական հիմնավոր կերպով է փոշիացնում եհովաջիների կեղծ գաղափարախոսությունը :Hands Up:

----------

may (09.12.2009), Monk (09.12.2009), Nadine (09.12.2009), ranchpar (09.12.2009), Արծիվ (09.12.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> Ռանչպար ջան, ընդգծած հատվածներից երևում է, որ քեզ համար «ամենահետևողական  ու  ճշմարիտ ((աստվածաշնչյան) քրիստոնեության  դրույթներով  ապրող) քրիստոնյաներ» կարելի է համարել Եհովայի վկաներին: Հաջորդ ընդգծած հատվածում նշում ես, որ չես ընդունում քրիստոնեությունը: Տրամաբանական սիլիոգիզմով կարո՞ղ ենք եզրակացնել, որ դու չես ընդունում Եհովայի վկաներին:


Շատ  ճիշտա

----------


## ranchpar

> Ի դեպ, հետաքրքրվողներին առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Մաշտոց Վահե Ղազարյանի «Խոսքին հավատարիմ. ճշմարտությունը Եհովայի վկաների մասին» գիրքը։ Բավական հիմնավոր կերպով է փոշիացնում եհովաջիների կեղծ գաղափարախոսությունը


ես  կասեի  քրիստոնեության  կեղծ  գաղափարախոսությունը...… :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (09.12.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

[


> Նախ .
> 1.Եթե  մարդուն  պահենք  այնպիսի  իֆորմացիոն  դաշտում,որ  չլսի  քրիստոնեության  մասին,համոզված եղեք,որ  նա  չի  իմանա,թէ ինչ  է  Քրիստոնեությունը:


Աստվածաշունչը ասում է չի լինի մեկը դատաստանի օրը որ տեղյակ թլինի աստծո խոսքից:



> 2.Եհովայի  վկաները  ամենահետևողական  ու  ճշմարիտ ((աստվածաշնչյան) քրիստոնեության  դրույթներով  ապրող) քրիստոնյաներն  են...Հիսունականներին,Ավետարանչականներին,Առաքելականին  էլ  եմ  ծանոթ..


Ճիշտ ես ասում շատ հետևողական են և միայն իրենք գիտեն որ իրենք ճշմարիտ են ուրիշ ոչ մեկը, բայց թե ինչին են հետևում միայն դա աստծո խոսքը ճշմարտապես քննողը գիտի  :Smile: 



> 3.Հարցը  ստիպելը  չի հարցը  դարձնելն  ա..


 Դե որ դարձնում են ուրեմն կարող դա նաև լինի ստիպողաբար ինչպես նկատվում է եհովայի վկաների գործունեության մեջ:



> 4.Աստվածաշնչում  Երորդությունը  չի  ընդունվում..


Դա ով՞ա ասել քեզ որ Սուրբ Երրորդությունը չի ընդունվում, չլինի ականջիտ եհովայի վկաներն են փչփչացել  :Smile:  Ապացուցիր աստվածաշնչով եթե կարող ես իհարկե:



> 5.Չի  լինի  քանակ,ԵԹԵ ՉԼԻՆԻ  ՈՐԱԿ...


Քո կարծիքով եհվայի վկաները որակից քանակ են ստեղծում հա՞ , էտ ովա եղել իրենց մեջ որակով որ դրանից քանակ ստեղծեն: Դու ճիշտ ես ասում՝ չլինի որակ չի լինի քանակ բայց դա եհովայի վկաներին չի վերաբերվում ու նրանք տարիներ ի վեր մինչև հիմա ստեղծում են քանակ քանի որ նրանք հենց դրան են ձգտում:



> 6.ԵՍ  քրիստոնեություն  Չեմ  ընդունում...


Կամքը քոնն է բարեկամ ուզում ես ընդունի ուզում ես ոչ և ի հակառակ եհովայի վկաների ես չեմ կոտոշներս սրած պնդում որ դիմացինիս դարձնեմ (քրիստոնյա):

----------


## Արծիվ

> ես  կասեի  քրիստոնեության  կեղծ  գաղափարախոսությունը...…


Ցավում եմ բայց շատ կներես Ռանչպար ջան, ես սխալ եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել,  իմ շնորհակալությունը քո գրառմանը հեչ  չի վերաբերվում:  :Sad:  Դու չես կարող ասել որ դա կեղծ գաղափարախոսություն է և ես կասեի հակառակը որ դա ճշմարիտ է:

----------


## Monk

> Շատ  ճիշտա


Շատ բարի: Այդ դեպքում, Ռանչպար ջան, ինչպե՞ս հասկանանք քո պահվածքը. այս ֆորումում դու պատեհ-անպատեհ առիթը չես կորցնում ցույց տալու քո, մեղմ ասած, անբարեհաճ վերաբերմունքը քրիստոնեության նկատմամբ: Մյուս կողմից էլ այս ֆորումում Եհովայի վկաների մեծագույն ջատագովներից մեկն ես: Հենց այս թեմայում մի քանի էջ դու պաշտպանում ես Եհովայի վկաների դավանանքը, չնայած ասեմ, որ շատ անհաջող ես պաշտպանում, կիսատ-պռատ. եթե հիմա մի երեք էջ հետ գնաս, կտեսնես, որ նոյի թվից հարց եմ տվել քեզ, որն այդպես էլ ուշադրությանդ չես արժանացրել: Այսքանից հետո էլ հայտարարում ես, որ չես ընդունում Եհովայի վկաներին: Ու հիմա բնական հարց է ծագում. եթե չես ընդունում, եղբայր, ինչու՞ ես այդքան դոշ տված պաշտպանում մի բան, որ քեզ անընդունելի է: Նախապես երախտապարտ եմ պատասխանի համար: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010), Norton (09.12.2009), Արիացի (09.12.2009), Արծիվ (10.12.2009), յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Monk

> ես  կասեի  քրիստոնեության  կեղծ  գաղափարախոսությունը...…


Մի հարց էլ, Ռանչպար ջան. Նաիրուհու ասած գիրքը կարդացե՞լ ես: :Smile:

----------


## ranchpar

> [
> Աստվածաշունչը ասում է չի լինի մեկը դատաստանի օրը որ տեղյակ թլինի աստծո խոսքից::


Էդ  աստվածաշունչն  ա  ասում...




> [Ճիշտ ես ասում շատ հետևողական են և միայն իրենք գիտեն որ իրենք ճշմարիտ են ուրիշ ոչ մեկը, բայց թե ինչին են հետևում միայն դա աստծո խոսքը ճշմարտապես քննողը գիտի :


Աստվածաշնչի  օրենքներին...




> [Դե որ դարձնում են ուրեմն կարող դա նաև լինի ստիպողաբար ինչպես նկատվում է եհովայի վկաների գործունեության մեջ::


Եհովայի  վկաների  գործողությունների  մեջ  պարտադրաբար  չեն  դարձնում  հարգելի  Արծիվ...



> [Դա ով՞ա ասել քեզ որ Սուրբ Երրորդությունը չի ընդունվում, չլինի ականջիտ եհովայի վկաներն են փչփչացել  Ապացուցիր աստվածաշնչով եթե կարող ես իհարկե::


Կարողա  քո  ականջին  էլ  մարգարեներն  են  փչփչացել.. :Wink: 




> [Քո կարծիքով եհվայի վկաները որակից քանակ են ստեղծում հա՞ , էտ ովա եղել իրենց մեջ որակով որ դրանից քանակ ստեղծեն: Դու ճիշտ ես ասում՝ չլինի որակ չի լինի քանակ բայց դա եհովայի վկաներին չի վերաբերվում ու նրանք տարիներ ի վեր մինչև հիմա ստեղծում են քանակ քանի որ նրանք հենց դրան են ձգտում::


Տենց  ոգեորված  պախարակում  ես :LOL: Կյանքիդ  մեջ  փորձել  ես  գոնե իմանաս ,թէ  իրականում  նրանք  ովքեր  են  և ինչ  են  անում,Թէ՞  սրա  ու  նրա  ասծը  լսելով  խոսում ես՞
Օրնակ  ես  մինչև  չեմ  ճանաչել  իրանց ,կարծիք  ու  նամանավանդ  վիրավորանք  րեմ  հղել  նրանց  հասցեին...




> [Կամքը քոնն է բարեկամ ուզում ես ընդունի ուզում ես ոչ և ի հակառակ եհովայի վկաների ես չեմ կոտոշներս սրած պնդում որ դիմացինիս դարձնեմ (քրիստոնյա):


Դու  չես  էլ  կարա  դիմացինիդ  դարձնես  քրիստոնյա. ինքդ  էլ  չգիտես  թէ  որնէ  ճշմարիտ  քրիստոնեությունը...
Հետո  իմացիր  քրիստոնեությունը(Եհովայի  վկաներ,Հիսուննականներ,Ավետարանչականներ և  այլններ) Եվրեների  աշխարհը  կառավարելու  հզոր  զենքերից  մեկնա...
Եթե  հայերը  չդավանեին  Արաքելանական  ուղղվածությունը,տենց  ուժեղ  չեր  լինի  առաքելականը..ուղղակի  հայերը թեկուզ  քրիստոնյա  լինելով  էլի  չեն ենթարկվում  Եվրեներին..

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եվրեն ի՞նչ ա  :Huh:

----------

matlev (10.12.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

Հրեա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հրեա


Հա՜՜

----------

matlev (10.12.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> այս ֆորումում դու պատեհ-անպատեհ առիթը չես կորցնում ցույց տալու քո, մեղմ ասած, անբարեհաճ վերաբերմունքը քրիստոնեության նկատմամբ


Անբարեհաճ  չէ,ես  հարգում  եմ  քրիստոնեությունը,բայց  դեմ  եմ  քրիստոնեության  լծի  տակ  մնալուն,Ցույց  տվեք  Աստվածաշնչում  այն  կետերը ,որ  պետք  է  վարդավառ,մեռոնօրհներգ,սուրբ  զատիկ նշել...կամ    մատաղ  անել... ու  ցույց  տվեք  աստվածաշնչում  այն  խոսքը,որ  պետք  է  պաշտել  խաչին....՞՞





> Մյուս կողմից էլ այս ֆորումում Եհովայի վկաների մեծագույն ջատագովներից մեկն ես:


Քրիստոնյա  մարդուն  ոչ  վայել մոտեցում....Չարաչար  սխալվում եք,ընդհակառակը,դեմ  եմ,ուղղակի  ասւմ  եմ,որ քրիստոնեական  ուղղություններից միայն  նրանք  են  աստվածաշնչին  հետևում, «տառ առ  տառ»....կարդում  են  աստվածաշունչը  ու  ինչպես  այնտեղ  է  գրված ՝ այնպես  էլ  ապրում են...
Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  հարկ  եղած  դեպքում  զենք  կվերցնի  ու  այդպես  էլ  եղել  է  տարիներ  առաջ....իսկ  աստվածաշնչում  չի  քարոզում  զենք  վերցնել,ընդհակառակը..




> Հենց այս թեմայում մի քանի էջ դու պաշտպանում ես Եհովայի վկաների դավանանքը,


Նրանց  դավանածը  քրիստոնեությունն  է,իսկ  քրիստոնեությունը  ես  չեմ  ընդունում,ուղղակի  ասւմ  եմ,որ  մնացյալներից  ավելի հետևողական  են  աստվածաշնչին....հակառակ  ձեզ  նման  վատ  տրամադրված  մարդկանց,նրանք  ավելի  բարյացակամ  ու  հագալից  են  վերաբերվում  իրենց  հակառակորդներին   ու  հետևից  էլ  Բանսարկուի  նման  չեն  պահում  իրենց...




> չնայած ասեմ, որ շատ անհաջող ես պաշտպանում, կիսատ-պռատ.


Հնարավոր ա,որովհետև  չեք  հասկանում  ասածիս  իմաստը....
Մեր  հայ  փառահեղ  բարոյահոգեբանական  դաստիարակությունը  շատ  ավելի  հին  է ,քան  ոմն  աշխարհակործան  նպատակ  ունեցող  հրեաների  մարդկությանը  կառավարելու  ցասում  ունեցող քրիստոնեության  բարոյական ,  հոգևոր  ու փիլիսոփայական  ապրելակերպ  կերտող  նորմերը...(առանց  դրա  չեն  կարող  կլանել  մարդուն  քրիստոնեությամբ..)
Մեր  հին  կրոններում  դրանք  ավելի  հզոր  են  արմատացած..ու  այս անբացահայտելի  աշխարհի  իրականության  մասին  ավելի  հսակ  պատկերացումներ ու  դեռ  չպարզաբանված  ու  առեղծվածային  հուշումներ  են  տալիս....
Մարդկային  բարոյական ,առաքինի,բարի,չգողացող,թշնամուն  հարգող  և  այլ,և այլ  այսպիսի  վեհ  ապրելակերպները,  շաաաաաաաաաատ  հնուց  է  հայի  ուղեղում....սրանք  այսպես  չէին  լինի  ,եթե  Արևապաշտության և  Հեթանոսության  մեջ  այս  վեհ  գաղափարները  չլինեին...




> հարց եմ տվել քեզ, որն այդպես էլ ուշադրությանդ չես արժանացրել: Այսքանից հետո էլ հայտարարում ես, որ չես ընդունում Եհովայի վկաներին:


Հարգելի  բարեկամ ,հնարավոր  է  ուշադիր  չեմ  եղել  և  չեմ  պատասխանել,իհարկե  կներես...եթե  կարելի է  ու  եթե  ցանկանում  ես  հղիր  հարցդ ,կպորձեմ  պատասխանել...




> Ու հիմա բնական հարց է ծագում. եթե չես ընդունում, եղբայր, ինչու՞ ես այդքան դոշ տված պաշտպանում մի բան, որ քեզ անընդունելի է:


Ոչ ,թէ  պաշտպանում  եմ  այլ  ասում  եմ,որ  ամենահետևողականն  են  աստվածաշնչին...




> Նախապես երախտապարտ եմ պատասխանի համար::


Ես  էլ  եմ  երախտապարտ  ...

----------


## Monk

> Անբարեհաճ  չէ,ես  հարգում  եմ  քրիստոնեությունը,բայց  դեմ  եմ  քրիստոնեության  լծի  տակ  մնալուն,Ցույց  տվեք  Աստվածաշնչում  այն  կետերը ,որ  պետք  է  վարդավառ,մեռոնօրհներգ,սուրբ  զատիկ նշել...կամ    մատաղ  անել... ու  ցույց  տվեք  աստվածաշնչում  այն  խոսքը,որ  պետք  է  պաշտել  խաչին....՞՞


Չընդունելով հանդերձ Դուք հարգում եք «ոմն  աշխարհակործան  նպատակ  ունեցող  հրեաների  մարդկությանը  կառավարելու  ցասում  ունեցող քրիստոնեության  բարոյական ,  հոգևոր  ու փիլիսոփայական  ապրելակերպ  կերտող  նորմե՞րը», ճիշտ հասկացա՞: Հուսամ ներողամիտ կլինեք, Ռանչպար եղբայր, եթե Ձեր գրառման այս հատվածի շարունակությանը չանդրադառնամ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ թեմայից կշեղվենք ուղղակի: Ավելի համապատասխան թեմայում դրանք կբարձրաձայնեք, սիրով կքննարկենք:



> Քրիստոնյա  մարդուն  ոչ  վայել մոտեցում....Չարաչար  սխալվում եք,ընդհակառակը,դեմ  եմ,ուղղակի  ասւմ  եմ,որ քրիստոնեական  ուղղություններից միայն  նրանք  են  աստվածաշնչին  հետևում, «տառ առ  տառ»....կարդում  են  աստվածաշունչը  ու  ինչպես  այնտեղ  է  գրված ՝ այնպես  էլ  ապրում են...
> Առաքելական  եկեղեցին  հարկ  եղած  դեպքում  զենք  կվերցնի  ու  այդպես  էլ  եղել  է  տարիներ  առաջ....իսկ  աստվածաշնչում  չի  քարոզում  զենք  վերցնել,ընդհակառակը..


Ձեր թողած տպավորությունն արտահայտելը քրիստոնյա մարդուն ոչ վայել արա՞րք է:
Ուղղակի զարմանալի է տեսնել մի մարդու, ով դեմ լինելով հանդերձ մի երևույթի, ջանասիրաբար պաշտպանում է այդ երևույթի ճշմարտացիությունը: Եթե հարցիս չպատասխանեիք և չասեիք, որ դեմ եք Եհովայի վկաներին, ես կկարծեի, թե տվյալ ուղղության հետևորդ եք: Իսկ այ մեր հետագա քննարկումներում, եթե դեմ չլինեք, կփորձենք իրար հետ պարզել՝ արդյո՞ք Եհովայի վկաները հետևում են Աստվածաշնչին, կամ ինչքանով են հետևում:
Այո, Առաքելական Եկեղեցին հարկ եղած դեպքում զենք է վերցրել, և որոշ դեպքերում եթե չվերցներ, շատ հավանական է, որ Դուք այսօր չլինեիք և հետևաբար նաև հնարավորություն չունենաիք դատողություններ անել, թե ի՞նչ է քարոզում Աստվածաշունչը զենք վերցնել-չվերցնելու մասին: 




> Նրանց  դավանածը  քրիստոնեությունն  է,իսկ  քրիստոնեությունը  ես  չեմ  ընդունում,ուղղակի  ասւմ  եմ,որ  մնացյալներից  ավելի հետևողական  են  աստվածաշնչին....հակառակ  ձեզ  նման  վատ  տրամադրված  մարդկանց,նրանք  ավելի  բարյացակամ  ու  հագալից  են  վերաբերվում  իրենց  հակառակորդներին   ու  հետևից  էլ  Բանսարկուի  նման  չեն  պահում  իրենց...


Այ որ նրանց դավանածը քրիստոնեությունն է, ինչ-որ չեմ կարողանում համոզվել: Կասե՞ք, թե ի՞նչ է քրիստոնեությունը հենց ըստ Աստվածաշնչի: Կոնկրետ կնշե՞ք, թե Աստվածաշնչում որտե՞ղ և քանի՞ անգամ է նշվում «քրիստոնյա» հասկացությունը:
Եղբայր, խնդրում եմ փաստեք, թե ինչի՞ հիման վրա եք ինձ համարում վատ տրամադրված մարդ, ե՞րբ եմ անհարգալից ու անբարյացակամ վերաբերվել որևէ մեկին, և ամենակարևոր՝ ու՞մ հետևից եմ ինձ բանսարկուի նման պահել: Հուսամ կոնկրետ պատասխաններ կստանամ:





> Հնարավոր ա,որովհետև  չեք  հասկանում  ասածիս  իմաստը....
> Մեր  հայ  փառահեղ  բարոյահոգեբանական  դաստիարակությունը  շատ  ավելի  հին  է ,քան  ոմն  աշխարհակործան  նպատակ  ունեցող  հրեաների  մարդկությանը  կառավարելու  ցասում  ունեցող քրիստոնեության  բարոյական ,  հոգևոր  ու փիլիսոփայական  ապրելակերպ  կերտող  նորմերը...(առանց  դրա  չեն  կարող  կլանել  մարդուն  քրիստոնեությամբ..)
> Մեր  հին  կրոններում  դրանք  ավելի  հզոր  են  արմատացած..ու  այս անբացահայտելի  աշխարհի  իրականության  մասին  ավելի  հսակ  պատկերացումներ ու  դեռ  չպարզաբանված  ու  առեղծվածային  հուշումներ  են  տալիս....
> Մարդկային  բարոյական ,առաքինի,բարի,չգողացող,թշնամուն  հարգող  և  այլ,և այլ  այսպիսի  վեհ  ապրելակերպները,  շաաաաաաաաաատ  հնուց  է  հայի  ուղեղում....սրանք  այսպես  չէին  լինի  ,եթե  Արևապաշտության և  Հեթանոսության  մեջ  այս  վեհ  գաղափարները  չլինեին...


Ներողություն, էլի թեմայից կշեղվենք, եթե անդրադառնամ: Համապատասխան թեմայում դեմ չեմ:



> Հարգելի  բարեկամ ,հնարավոր  է  ուշադիր  չեմ  եղել  և  չեմ  պատասխանել,իհարկե  կներես...եթե  կարելի է  ու  եթե  ցանկանում  ես  հղիր  հարցդ ,կպորձեմ  պատասխանել...


Լավ, հղումը կտամ, չնայած դժվար չի, մի երեք էջ հետ գնաք, կտեսնեք :Smile: 



> Ես  էլ  եմ  երախտապարտ  ...


 :Smile:

----------

Nareco (16.12.2009), Norton (09.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> սրանք այսպես չէին լինի ,եթե Արևապաշտության և Հեթանոսության մեջ այս վեհ գաղափարները չլինեին...


Ես պարզապես թախանձագին կխնդրեի Արևապաշտության և Հեթանոսության վեհ գաղափարները նույնիսկ չարտաբերել Ձեր բերանով։ Նույնիսկ չեմ նայել՝ քանի տարեկան եք, և ինձ հետաքրքիր էլ չէ, բայց Ձեր գրառումներից կարող եմ ենթադրել միայն, որ գործ ունեմ կա´մ ինքնահաստատման փուլում գտնվող դեռահասի, կա´մ դեռահասության տարիքն անցած, բայց այդպես էլ չկայացած մարդու, կա´մ էլ «Հայրեր և որդիները» կարդացած (հուսով եմ, որ գոնե վերնագիրը ծանոթ էր :LOL: ), բայց նիհիլիզմի իմաստն այդպես էլ չհասկացած մեկի հետ։ Ես նույնիսկ 9-12 տարեկանում, երբ տարված էի հեթանոսությամբ, ավելի հասուն էի դատում... :Wink:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Ես պարզապես թախանձագին կխնդրեի Արևապաշտության և Հեթանոսության վեհ գաղափարները նույնիսկ չարտաբերել Ձեր բերանով։ Նույնիսկ չեմ նայել՝ քանի տարեկան եք, և ինձ հետաքրքիր էլ չէ, բայց Ձեր գրառումներից կարող եմ ենթադրել միայն, որ գործ ունեմ կա´մ ինքնահաստատման փուլում գտնվող դեռահասի, կա´մ դեռահասության տարիքն անցած, բայց այդպես էլ չկայացած մարդու, կա´մ էլ «Հայրեր և որդիները» կարդացած (հուսով եմ, որ գոնե վերնագիրը ծանոթ էր), բայց նիհիլիզմի իմաստն այդպես էլ չհասկացած մեկի հետ։ Ես նույնիսկ 9-12 տարեկանում, երբ տարված էի հեթանոսությամբ, ավելի հասուն էի դատում...


Նաիրուհի, Դուք վստա՞հ եք, որ ճիշտ եք մեջբերում արել: Դրանք Ռանչպարի խոսքերն են, այնինչ իմ գրառումն եք մեջբերել: Տպավորություն է ստացվում, թե ես եմ դրանք գրել:
Եվ հետո, այս թեման արևապաշտության և հեթանոսության մասին չի: Կխնդրեի հանկարծ թեման այդ ուղղությամբ չտարվի:

----------

յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի, Դուք վստա՞հ եք, որ ճիշտ եք մեջբերում արել: Դրանք Ռանչպարի խոսքերն են, այնինչ իմ գրառումն եք մեջբերել: Տպավորություն է ստացվում, թե ես եմ դրանք գրել:
> Եվ հետո, այս թեման արևապաշտության և հեթանոսության մասին չի: Կխնդրեի հանկարծ թեման այդ ուղղությամբ չտարվի:


Ներողություն։ Ես սխալմամբ Ձեր մեջբերումից եմ մեջբերում արել, դրա համար էլ Ձեր անունն է գրել։ Իրոք, ես Ռանչպար-ից էի ուզում մեջբերում անել և գրածներս էլ, բնականաբար, նրան են ուղղված։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է թեմայի՝ այլ ուղղությամբ զարգացման հնարավորությանը, ես իմ կողմից կարող եմ խոստանալ, որ ինքս նման փորձ չեմ անի և չեմ արձագանքի, եթե այդ ուղղությամբ խորանա։

----------

Monk (09.12.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Էդ  աստվածաշունչն  ա  ասում...
> 
> 
> 
> Աստվածաշնչի  օրենքներին...
> 
> 
> 
> Եհովայի  վկաների  գործողությունների  մեջ  պարտադրաբար  չեն  դարձնում  հարգելի  Արծիվ...
> ...


Կարիք չկա դու ինձ սոսվորեցնես թե որն է ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը, դա ես լավ գիտեմ, իսկ եթե որ դու լավ իմանայիր էտպես ատամներով չէիր պաշտպանի մի կազմակերպության որը մոլորված է և դեմ է աստվածաշնչին: Եհովայի վկաները շատ հեռու են քրիստոնեությունից ու կարիք չկա նրանց անուն խառնես ուրիշ քրիստոնեական կազմակերպությունների հետ: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ թե ովքեր են եհովայի վկաները, ինչ են դավանում և ինչ մերժում, այնպես որ քո (գիտելիքները) քեզ պահի: Ես չեմ վիրավորել նրանց ես պարզապես խղճում եմ նրանց ընտանիքներին որ կործանվում են: Ամենավերջում ուզում եմ ասել քեզ որ մի քիչ գիրք կարդաս և հասկանաս եհովայի վկաների գործունեությունը և տեսնես թե նրանք ինչպես են խեղճ ու միամիտ մարդկանց տանում իրենց հետ դեպի դժոխք:

----------

յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

Աշխարհում ինչքա՞ն է եհովայի վկաների թիվը եւ ո՞ր երկիրն է առաջատարը:

----------


## Gayl

> Աշխարհում ինչքա՞ն է եհովայի վկաների թիվը եւ ո՞ր երկիրն է առաջատարը:


Եթե հիմա քեզ թիվ էլ ասեն հաստատ սուտ թիվ են ասելու,իրենց իրական քանակի մասին գաղտնին են պահում,այդպիսի ինֆորմացիայի միայն իրենց ամենագլխավորներն են տիրապետում:
Իմ կարծիքով այսօր Հայաստանում Առաքելականից հետո նրանք են առաջատար:

----------


## Katka

> Եթե հիմա քեզ թիվ էլ ասեն հաստատ սուտ թիվ են ասելու,իրենց իրական քանակի մասին գաղտնին են պահում,այդպիսի ինֆորմացիայի միայն իրենց ամենագլխավորներն են տիրապետում:
> Իմ կարծիքով այսօր Հայաստանում Առաքելականից հետո նրանք են առաջատար:


Չէ, ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում Հայաստանի եհովայի վկաները:Ինձ հետաքրքրում է՝ ո՞ր երկրում են դրանք առավել շատ, որտեղի՞ց է այդ հոսանքի ազդեցությունը: Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, գուցե քննարկվել է, բայց հոգնեցի կարդալ, այ շատ հետաքրքրեց, եհովայի վկաների զինաթափման սկզբունքը, մեր տուն քանի անգամ եկել են ու սկսել քարոզել՝ չեն բացատրել զենք չվերցնելու գաղափարը:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում Հայաստանի եհովայի վկաները:Ինձ հետաքրքրում է՝ ո՞ր երկրում են դրանք առավել շատ, որտեղի՞ց է այդ հոսանքի ազդեցությունը: Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, գուցե քննարկվել է, բայց հոգնեցի կարդալ, այ շատ հետաքրքրեց, եհովայի վկաների զինաթափման սկզբունքը, մեր տուն քանի անգամ եկել են ու սկսել քարոզել՝ չեն բացատրել զենք չվերցնելու գաղափարը:


Չգիտեմ այստեղ ինչ է գրված,բայց ես գիտեմ,որ մեր մոտ նրանք ֆինանսավորվում են ԱՄՆ ից:
Դե իրենց Աստվածը բռնություն չի թույլատրում,դրա համար էլ զենք չեն վերձնում:

----------


## Katka

> Չգիտեմ այստեղ ինչ է գրված,բայց ես գիտեմ,որ մեր մոտ նրանք ֆինանսավորվում են ԱՄՆ ից:
> Դե իրենց Աստվածը բռնություն չի թույլատրում,դրա համար էլ զենք չեն վերձնում:


Այսինքն, զինաթափման արդյունաքում հնարավոր է ԱՄՆ-ն մի օր գա մեր դռները թակի ու մենք էլ զենք չվերցնենք :Xeloq: 
Դե Աստված ոչ մեկին բռնություն չի թույլատրում. դա պատճառ չի ու հեչ էլ համոզիչ չի :Smile: 
Հետաքրքիր ու բարի են նահանգները:
Եկեղեցու ուժն է թուլացել,կարծում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն, զինաթափման արդյունաքում հնարավոր է ԱՄՆ-ն մի օր գա մեր դռները թակի ու մենք էլ զենք չվերցնենք
> Դե Աստված ոչ մեկին բռնություն չի թույլատրում. դա պատճառ չի ու հեչ էլ համոզիչ չի
> Հետաքրքիր ու բարի են նահանգները:
> Եկեղեցու ուժն է թուլացել,կարծում եմ


Այո չպետք է վերձնես,վտանգավոր հրահանգներ են:
Եկեղեցին ոչինչ էլ չի կարող անել,եթե անի օրենքը պտի անի,դնեն օրենքով քոքից կտրեն:

----------


## Katka

> Այո չպետք է վերձնես,վտանգավոր հրահանգներ են:
> Եկեղեցին ոչինչ էլ չի կարող անել,եթե անի օրենքը պտի անի,դնեն օրենքով քոքից կտրեն:


Չէ, ստեղ գաղափարի խնդիր կա, իսկ օրենքը անզոր կլինի: Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ արգելքը ավելի կխթանի հոսանքի զարգացումը: Կարծու՞մ ես եկեղեցին չի կարող անել: Եկեղեցին ավելի անկախ չէ՞:

----------


## Katka

Gayl, 6 մլնի կարգի են, հլա նայիր
http://news.invictory.org/issue16389.html

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl, 6 մլնի կարգի են, հլա նայիր
> http://news.invictory.org/issue16389.html


Էս ի՞նչ շատ են,տենում ես ինչ փողերի հետ են խաղում:Բայց էլի չի կարելի հավատալ,բայց ասեմ այսօր օրինակ Ավետարանչականը ավելի վտանգավոր է քան Եհովայի Վկաները,որովհետև շատերը գիտեն ովքեր են իրանց գլխավորները ինչ նպատակներ ունեն,իսկ Ավետարանչականը իրան անվանում ա Եկեղեցուն բարեկամ,այսինքն Եհովայի Վկաները բացահայտ թշնամիներ են,իսկ նրանք բարեկամի մասկա ունեն հագած,դրանք էլ իրանց ձևերով են մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանում:

----------


## Աինի

> Ավետարանչականը ավելի վտանգավոր է քան Եհովայի Վկաները,որովհետև շատերը գիտեն ովքեր են իրանց գլխավորները ինչ նպատակներ ունեն,իսկ Ավետարանչականը իրան անվանում ա Եկեղեցուն բարեկամ,այսինքն Եհովայի Վկաները բացահայտ թշնամիներ են,իսկ նրանք բարեկամի մասկա ունեն հագած,դրանք էլ իրանց ձևերով են մարդկանց ուղեղները լվանում:


Հետաքրքիր և ով են նրանց գկխավորները, և ինչով են վտանգավոր Եհովայի ես կասեի սուտ վկաներից, իսկ որպեսզի չսխալվեմ Ռասելականներից, այն դեպքում երբ ավետարանական մկրտական ընդունում է սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը, իսկ աղանդավորները հերքում են :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Հետաքրքիր և ով են նրանց գկխավորները, և ինչով են վտանգավոր Եհովայի ես կասեի սուտ վկաներից, իսկ որպեսզի չսխալվեմ Ռասելականներից, այն դեպքում երբ ավետարանական մկրտական ընդունում է սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը, իսկ աղանդավորները հերքում են


Դա կարևոր չի թե Ա. ն ինչերա անում ուզում ես մի հատ հետաքրքիր փաստ ասեմ,օրինակ Ա. ի եկեղեցու մեջ խաչ են խփում բայց նրանք ներսում չեն խաչակնքվում
 :Think: ,էս պահը շատ անհասկանալի է ու խնդրում ես ասածս չհերքես,որովհետև հարյուր տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիա ասացի:
Ինձ իրականում չի հետաքրքրում ով է ճիշտ ով սխալ,ինձ հետաքրքրում է այն փաստոը որ աղանդները պառակտում ու թուլացնում են Առաքելական եկեղեցին,թե չէ ինչքան ուզում են մկրտվեն,դա եղանակ չի փոխում:

----------


## Vrayml

Եհովայի վկաները Հայաստան եկել են և՛ ԱՄՆ-ից, և՛ Անգլիայից: 1988 թվականին՝ երկրաշարժի տարիներին, Ամերիկայից օգնության կարգով մարդիկ են եկել, որոնք եղել են եհովայի վկաներ: Նրանք օգտվել են Հայաստանում գտնվող իրադարձությունից, հավաքել մտավորականությանը՝ նկարիչներ, երգիչներ, մի խոսքով արվեստի մարդիկ  , այնուհետև նրանց խոստացել են, որ տանելով ԱՄՆ նրանց կվերապատրաստեն ըստ իրենց մասնագիտության, իսկ երբ վերջիններս վերադառնան Հայաստան, ապա նրանց շատ հեշտությամբ կընդունեն աշխատանքի: Հայ մտավորականությունը բնականաբար հավատաց եհովաներին: Շուրջ 300 մարդ գնաց 9 ամսով վերապտրաստման: Ուղիղ 9 ամիս նրանց քարոզում էին եհովաների կրոնը: Ամերիկայի եհովաները հայերին խոստացել էին նաև, որ հայ եհովաները իրենց կրոնի մասին քարոզելով իրենց կողմը գրավելով մարդկանց, կստանան ամեն գլխաքանակի համար 50$: Սակայն ամերիկացիները այնքան էլ միամիտ չեն, նրանք ամեն տարի գալիս էին Հայաստան և ստուգում, թե յուրաքանչյուր եհովայի կողմը քանի հոգի է անցել, ըստ դրա էլ գումար տալիս հայ եհովաներին: Ժամանակները փոխվում են, հիմա եհովաներն են գումար տալիս գլխավորներին: Հայաստանից ամեն տարի շուրջ 1 000 000$ դուրս է գալիս միայն եհովաների գրպանից:   Եհովաների գրքերի վրա կա աշտարակի նման մի նշան: Նրանց ասելով, նրանք խոսում են այդ աշտարակից աստծու հետ:Ինչքան ես գիտեմ եհովաներ ավելի շատ կան Անգլիայում:  ԻՆչ ԼԱՎ է, ՈՐ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՅՆՔԱՆ էԼ ՇԱՏ ՉԵՆ ԵՀՈՎԱՆԵՐԸ:

----------

Ambrosine (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ԻՆչ ԼԱՎ է, ՈՐ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՅՆՔԱՆ էԼ ՇԱՏ ՉԵՆ ԵՀՈՎԱՆԵՐԸ:


Մոտավորապես ինչքա՞ն են:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> հովաների գրքերի վրա կա աշտարակի նման մի նշան: Նրանց ասելով, նրանք խոսում են այդ աշտարակից աստծու հետ:


Դրանց պաշտոնաթերթն էլ «Դիտարան» ("watch tower") է կոչվում

----------

յոգի (11.12.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Դրանց պաշտոնաթերթն էլ «Դիտարան» (\"watch tower\") է կոչվում


Այո ««դրախտն»»  է, որ բոլոր հտևորդներին Դժոխք են ուղարկում... 
Ով չգիտի, որ նրանց ետևում Հրեաներն են, Սիոն և Մասոն ««Պապիկները»» իսկ այդ եռանկյունին մեջը աչք և("watch tower")  նրանց Սիմվոլն է, որոնք տեղադրել են աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներում և նրանցով ղեկավարում են աշխարհը... 
իսկ եհովայի վկաները նրանց զոմբիացած հետևորդներն են...
խնդրեմ նայեք նրանց սիմվոլները, ամեն տեղ, ամեն ինչի մեջ...

----------

ranchpar (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Այո ««դրախտն»»  է, որ բոլոր հտևորդներին Դժոխք են ուղարկում... 
> Ով չգիտի, որ նրանց ետևում Հրեաներն են, Սիոն և Մասոն ««Պապիկները»» իսկ այդ եռանկյունին մեջը աչք և("watch tower")  նրանց Սիմվոլն է, որոնք տեղադրել են աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներում և նրանցով ղեկավարում են աշխարհը... 
> իսկ եհովայի վկաները նրանց զոմբիացած հետևորդներն են...
> խնդրեմ նայեք նրանց սիմվոլները, ամեն տեղ, ամեն ինչի մեջ...


Եթե չեմ սխալում մի դոլարանոցի վրա բուրգ վրեն էլ աչք,նորից մասոններն են:

----------

ranchpar (12.12.2009), յոգի (11.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե չեմ սխալում մի դոլարանոցի վրա բուրգ վրեն էլ աչք,նորից մասոններն են:


Վիդեոները չէի տեսել,առաջին վիդեում կա էտ նկարը:

----------

ranchpar (12.12.2009), յոգի (11.12.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

Իրանց  ծրագրերը   Եհովայի  վկաներով  էլ ա  ընտիր  իրականանում...էլ  չեմ  ասում ,որ ընդհանրապես  հենց   քրիստոնեությամբ....

----------


## mat94

ամոթ է որ երկու առաջնորդ ունենանք ու հետո մտածենք եհովայի վկաների մասին:   :Angry2:

----------


## Աինի

> ահա...բայց  առդեն  ինրանց  ձևով  գրած


Ուղղափառների Աստվածաշունչը իրանց ձևով չի գրված պատկերացրեք հույները ոչ մի պատճառ չունեին իրենց բնօրինակները կեղծելու դա նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի է, երևակայեք նոր կտակարանի բնօրինակները հունարեն են ինչ պատճատռով պիտի այն խեղաթյուրված լինի հենց ուղղափառների մոտ :LOL:

----------


## վրեժ62

http://www.watchtower.org/rea/index.html

----------


## Rammstein

> http://www.watchtower.org/rea/index.html


Ափսոս բլոգ չկա, որ մեր հարցերը ուղղենք Աստծուն: Բայց մի կողմից էլ տարօրինակ ա, եթե էս սայտը սարքողները էսքան բան գիտեին, չէին կարա՞ գոնե Աստծու -ը դնեին սայտում…

Լավ, իսկ եթե կատակը մի կողմ թողնենք, ապա շատ պարզ հարց (երեւի 1000-րդ անգամ եմ էս հարցը տալիս), Եհովայի վկաները իրանց Աստվածաշնչից վեր ե՞ն դասում, թե՞ համարում են, որ կարան մեկնաբանեն, վերլուծեն Սուրբ գիրքը: Ես էլ իմ ձեւով կարամ վերլուծեմ, ի՞նչ հելնեմ վերլուծումներս փաթաթեմ մարդկության վզի՞ն:  :Dntknw:

----------

davidus (17.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ափսոս բլոգ չկա, որ մեր հարցերը ուղղենք Աստծուն: Բայց մի կողմից էլ տարօրինակ ա, եթե էս սայտը սարքողները էսքան բան գիտեին, չէին կարա՞ գոնե Աստծու -ը դնեին սայտում…
> 
> Լավ, իսկ եթե կատակը մի կողմ թողնենք, ապա շատ պարզ հարց (երեւի 1000-րդ անգամ եմ էս հարցը տալիս), Եհովայի վկաները իրանց Աստվածաշնչից վեր ե՞ն դասում, թե՞ համարում են, որ կարան մեկնաբանեն, վերլուծեն Սուրբ գիրքը: Ես էլ իմ ձեւով կարամ վերլուծեմ, ի՞նչ հելնեմ վերլուծումներս փաթաթեմ մարդկության վզի՞ն:



Ինձ   թվում   է,  եթե   ապրած   լինեիր   Հիսուսի   ժամանակաշրջանում,  երբեք   չեիր   մեղադրի   Հիսուսին,   որ    Աստծո   խոսքը   ««փաթաթում»»  էր  մարդկանց   վզին:  Կամ  էլ  աշակերտներին   ուղարկեց   մարդ   ««որսալու»»:

----------

Jarre (16.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ   թվում   է,  եթե   ապրած   լինեիր   Հիսուսի   ժամանակաշրջանում,  երբեք   չեիր   մեղադրի   Հիսուսին,   որ    Աստծո   խոսքը   ««փաթաթում»»  էր  մարդկանց   վզին:  Կամ  էլ  աշակերտներին   ուղարկեց   մարդ   ««որսալու»»:


Որ ասում եմ Եհովայի վկաները Հիսուսից էլ բարձր են, չեք հավատում… վրեժ62, ճիշտ ես ասում, Հիսուսը *Աստծո* խոսքն էլ փաթաթում մարդկանց վզին, որովհետեւ ինքը Աստված է: Իսկ Եհովայի վկաները Աստվածներ ե՞ն: Եթե իմանամ` հա, վաղվանից կանցնեմ բազմաստվածության ու կսկսեմ պաշտել Եհովայի վկաներին:

----------

DavitH (20.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Որ ասում եմ Եհովայի վկաները Հիսուսից էլ բարձր են, չեք հավատում… վրեժ62, ճիշտ ես ասում, Հիսուսը *Աստծո* խոսքն էլ փաթաթում մարդկանց վզին, որովհետեւ ինքը Աստված է: Իսկ Եհովայի վկաները Աստվածներ ե՞ն: Եթե իմանամ` հա, վաղվանից կանցնեմ բազմաստվածության ու կսկսեմ պաշտել Եհովայի վկաներին:


Հարգելիս,  իմ   գրառման   մեջ,  որտեղ   կարդացիր,   որ   Եհովայի   վկաները   Հիսուսից   բարձր   են:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հարգելիս,  իմ   գրառման   մեջ,  որտեղ   կարդացիր,   որ   Եհովայի   վկաները   Հիսուսից   բարձր   են:


Ես տողերի արանքն եմ կարդում…  :Wink: 

Բանն այն է, որ եթե նկատեցիր, դու Եհովայի վկաներին ու Հիսուսին դնում ես զուգահեռ: Գրածիցդ երեւում է, որ դու համարում ես` եթե Հիսուսը կարող էր մարդկանց «վզին փաթաթել» իր խոսքը, ապա Եհովայի վկաներն էլ կարող են նույնը անել: Մի խոսքով, գրառումդ բավականին բազմանշանակ ու խոսուն էր:

----------


## Monk

> Ինձ   թվում   է,  եթե   ապրած   լինեիր   Հիսուսի   ժամանակաշրջանում,  երբեք   չեիր   մեղադրի   Հիսուսին,   որ    Աստծո   խոսքը   ««փաթաթում»»  էր  մարդկանց   վզին:  Կամ  էլ  աշակերտներին   ուղարկեց   մարդ   ««որսալու»»:


Հիսուս իր աշակերտներին պատվիրեց նաև, որ եթե որևէ տեղ չընդունեն իրենց, այնտեղից հեռանալիս իրենց ոտքերի փոշին էլ թափ տան ու հեռանան: Հիսուս որևէ Իր աշակերտի պատվիրե՞լ է, որ ֆանտաստիկ համառությամբ մարդկանց դռները ծեծեն ու անեն հնարավոր ամեն ինչ՝ տուն խցկվելու և ցակացած գնով մարդկանց որսալու: Ծանոթ չունեմ, որ չբողոքի Եհովայի վկաների ու նմանատիպ կազմակերպությունների հետևորդների համառությունից (համառություն բառը ես եմ օգտագործում, սովորաբար ավելի խիստ բառերով են բնորոշում):

----------

Ambrosine (16.02.2010), davidus (17.02.2010), Gayl (16.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքիր և ով են նրանց գկխավորները, և ինչով են վտանգավոր Եհովայի ես կասեի սուտ վկաներից, իսկ որպեսզի չսխալվեմ Ռասելականներից, այն դեպքում երբ ավետարանական մկրտական ընդունում է սուրբ երրորդության գաղափարը, իսկ աղանդավորները հերքում են


Կոնկրետ մեր ավետարանականների ղեկավարը կարծում եմ՝ 50-60 տարեկան մարդ է: Որդին էլ ԱՄՆ-ում է, հնարավոր ֆինանսավորողն էլ, կարծում եմ՝ նա է: Եթե հիմնվել է ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն, ապա նաև ֆինանս է անհրաժեշտ՝ պահելու համար, չեմ կարծում, որ եկեղեցին ստեղծողը մինչև այժմ էլ ինքն է ֆինանսավորում: Նույն մոդելն է, ինչ որ այլ խմբերի մոտ. տասանորդ են հավաքում: Իսկ վտանգավորությունը այն է, որ եթե մյուս կազմակերպությունները գոնե գաղափարական տարբերություն ունեն, որ գոնե մտածում ես՝ մարդիկ այլ կերպ են փորձում <<մեկնաբանել>> քրիստոնեությունը, ապա ավետարանականները նույնն են քարոզում, ինչ որ մեր ՀԱԵ-ն: Նույնն է թե մի երկրում լինի երկու կոմունիստական կուսակցություն, օրինակ, որոնք իրարից տարբերվում են ղեկավարներով, ցերեմոնիալով... ու իմ դուրը չեկավ այն, որ ավետարանականները այժմ Առաքելական եկեղեցուն անվանում են քույր եկեղեցի, իսկ առաջ անվանում էին մայր եկեղեցի: Կարճ ասած՝ շատ են առաջադիմել:



> ԻՆչ ԼԱՎ է, ՈՐ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՅՆՔԱՆ էԼ ՇԱՏ ՉԵՆ ԵՀՈՎԱՆԵՐԸ:


Ես կասեի՝ արդեն չափազանց շատ են. շատերը չեն խոստովանում, կարծելով, որ ամոթ է: Ոչ թե ամոթ է, այլ՝ սխալ: Հուսով եմ՝ ժամանակին կհասկանան իրենց սխալը, իսկ եթե ամոթ է, ու պետք է թաքցնեն, ապա ինչու՞ են անդամագրվել :Dntknw: 

*Մի հարց եմ ցանկանում տալ ակումբի ոչ ՀԱԵ հետևորդներին /աթեիստներին, հեթանոսներին... չի վերաբերում/. ի՞նչ է տալիս ձեզ այդ խմբակը, որը չի տալիս Առաքելական եկեղեցին:*

----------


## Gayl

> Կոնկրետ մեր ավետարանականների ղեկավարը կարծում եմ՝ 50-60 տարեկան մարդ է:


Ռնեի մասին ես ասու՞մ, իսկ Եհովաների ամենագլխավոր ո՞վ է:
Հա  նոր հիշեցի, մեր մոտ երկու տղա կան ամերիկացի են, վարժ հայերեն են խոսում ու քրիստոնեություն են քարոզում կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ կարճ ասած ձեռներին կտակարան կա, իրանց մասին ովա՞ տեղյակ, ի՞նչ դեմքեր են:

----------


## Monk

> Ռնեի մասին ես ասու՞մ, իսկ Եհովաների ամենագլխավոր ո՞վ է:
> Հա  նոր հիշեցի, մեր մոտ երկու տղա կան ամերիկացի են, վարժ հայերեն են խոսում ու քրիստոնեություն են քարոզում կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ կարճ ասած ձեռներին կտակարան կա, իրանց մասին ովա՞ տեղյակ, ի՞նչ դեմքեր են:


Սովորաբար դա մորմոններն են:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սովորաբար դա մորմոններն են:


Իրանց նպատակը որնա՞:

----------


## Monk

> Իրանց նպատակը որնա՞:


Դա արդեն համապատասխան թեմայում: :Wink:  Համ էլ էնտեղ որոշ բաներ կան արդեն գրած, գուցե հարցերիդ մի մասի պատասխանը գտնես:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռնեի մասին ես ասու՞մ, իսկ Եհովաների ամենագլխավոր ո՞վ է:
> Հա  նոր հիշեցի, մեր մոտ երկու տղա կան ամերիկացի են, վարժ հայերեն են խոսում ու քրիստոնեություն են քարոզում կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ կարճ ասած ձեռներին կտակարան կա, իրանց մասին ովա՞ տեղյակ, ի՞նչ դեմքեր են:


Էդ մարդու անունը չեմ հիշում: Եթե նշածդ մարդը հայ է, երևի հենց ինքը:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ մարդու անունը չեմ հիշում: Եթե նշածդ մարդը հայ է, երևի հենց ինքը:


Ռնե Լևոնյան, նիհար գանգուր մազերով ֆրանսահայ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռնե Լևոնյան, նիհար գանգուր մազերով ֆրանսահայ:


Ֆրանսահա՞յ :Think:  Ինքը պատմում էր, որ խորհրդային շրջանում է ստեղծել ավետարանական եկեղեցին, գործել է ընդհատակյա: Երևի խորհրդային շրջանի հայրենադարձներից է, հա՞... չգիտեի այդ փաստը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆրանսահա՞յ Ինքը պատմում էր, որ խորհրդային շրջանում է ստեղծել ավետարանական եկեղեցին, գործել է ընդհատակյա: Երևի խորհրդային շրջանի հայրենադարձներից է, հա՞... չգիտեի այդ փաստը:


Չգիտեմ ինչա արել, բայց ոնց որ նույն մարդու չենք խոսում :LOL: Ես գիտեմ որ ավետարանականների պապան Ռնեն ա կամ էլ հնարագվորա ինչ որ ճյուղի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ ինչա արել, բայց ոնց որ նույն մարդու չենք խոսումԵս գիտեմ որ ավետարանականների պապան Ռնեն ա կամ էլ հնարագվորա ինչ որ ճյուղի:


Պարզել ա պետք :Think:  Պետք է գտնել կրոնական կազմակերպությունների ցուցակը, նրանց ղեկավարներին...

հ.գ. թեմայի անունը Եհովայի վկաներ է, իսկ պատասխանելուց գրվում է՝ Քրիստոնյա ծնվու՞մ են, թե՞ դառնում :Blink:

----------


## Gayl

> Պարզել ա պետք Պետք է գտնել կրոնական կազմակերպությունների ցուցակը, նրանց ղեկավարներին...
> 
> հ.գ. թեմայի անունը Եհովայի վկաներ է, իսկ պատասխանելուց գրվում է՝ Քրիստոնյա ծնվու՞մ են, թե՞ դառնում


Չէի նկատել, չեմ կարծում, որ պաշտոնական տվյալները ճիշտ տեղեկություն կպարունակի, բայց կարելիա ստուգել, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում էտ ոնց ենք ստուգելու :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէի նկատել, չեմ կարծում, որ պաշտոնական տվյալները ճիշտ տեղեկություն կպարունակի, բայց կարելիա ստուգել, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում էտ ոնց ենք ստուգելու


Չէ, ճշմարտությանը մոտ պիտի լինի, որովհետև ամեն նոր կրոնական կազմակերպություն գրանցվելու համար պետք է հետևորդների ֆիքսված քանակ ունենա: Բացի այդ ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն համայնք կաշխատի անգամ ուռճացված տվյալներ ներկայացնել, որպեսզի բարձրացնի իր հեղինակությունը, ցույց տա իր ժողովրդականությունը: Այ ղեկավարների հարցում անունները իրոք ճիշտը չեն նշի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չէ, ճշմարտությանը մոտ պիտի լինի, որովհետև ամեն նոր կրոնական կազմակերպություն գրանցվելու համար պետք է հետևորդների ֆիքսված քանակ ունենա: Բացի այդ ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն համայնք կաշխատի անգամ ուռճացված տվյալներ ներկայացնել, որպեսզի բարձրացնի իր հեղինակությունը, ցույց տա իր ժողովրդականությունը: Այ ղեկավարների հարցում անունները իրոք ճիշտը չեն նշի:
> 
> Բայց ինչպե՞ս, չէ՞ որ նրանք էլ են մարդ Հետո՞ ինչ, որ սխալվել են, խաբվել են... անգամ ծանրագույն հանցանք գործածին մահապատժի չեն ենթարկում: Պետք է գտնել խնդրի ակունքները. մինչև արմատները չառողջանան, բերքը լավը չի լինի:


Իսկ կա տենց մեկը որ պարզելա ակունքները ո՞րտեղից են

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, ճշմարտությանը մոտ պիտի լինի, որովհետև ամեն նոր կրոնական կազմակերպություն գրանցվելու համար պետք է հետևորդների ֆիքսված քանակ ունենա: Բացի այդ ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն համայնք կաշխատի անգամ ուռճացված տվյալներ ներկայացնել, որպեսզի բարձրացնի իր հեղինակությունը, ցույց տա իր ժողովրդականությունը: Այ ղեկավարների հարցում անունները իրոք ճիշտը չեն նշի:


Հիմա լավ չեմ կարողանում հիշեմ, բայց ոնց որ Ռնեն ավետարանականի ամենամեծ ճյուղի գլխավորն ա, վաղը մի հատ հաստատ կճշտեմ, ինքը նաև բարեգործությամբ է զբաղվում, ախր էնքան շատ են որ մարդ սաղ իրար ա խառնում, էտ ավետարանականը մի հատ հսկայական կառույցա, տարբեր մասերից կազմված, իրենց քույր ու եղբայր եկեղեցիներով ու նաև ամենավտանգավոր, որովհետև իրեն Առաքելական եկեղեցու բարեկամն է համարում  սկզբից որ մարդիկ գնում են այնտեղ  անգամ իրենց առաջնորդների հետ Առաքելական եկեղեցի են գնում, գիտեմ նաև որ իրենք դպրոցներ ունեն, հանգստյան տներ, քաղաքում հսկայական տարածքներ, որոնց «եկեղեցիներ» են անվանում, բարեգործություններ են անում, բայց որ խոսացնես կասեն մեր եկեղեցին փող չունի :Shok: , պարզից էլ պարզ է որ դրսից է հովանավորվում, հա նաև նրանք իրենց «եկեղեցու» ներսում դիսկեր և գրքեր են վաճառում, ձեռքս մի երկու հատ ընկելա ուրեմն մեր կուրսից մեկը ավետարանական ա մի օր ասաց տրնդեզը հեթանոսական տոնա ու վախտին հայերը իրենց երեխաներին քցել են այդ կրակի մեջ և Աստվածներին զոհաբերություն են արել, բախտը բերեց աղջիկ էր, կարճ ասած շատ Եհովաները իրանց դեմը անվնաս երեխաներ են :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (17.02.2010), Դեկադա (17.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ կա տենց մեկը որ պարզելա ակունքները ո՞րտեղից են


Արի Ավան քեզ մի հատ ակունք ցույց կտամ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ կա տենց մեկը որ պարզելա ակունքները ո՞րտեղից են


Ակունքները մեր մեջ են: Մոնկը պատահական չի բացել Հոգևոր անվտանգություն թեման: Խնդիրը առողջացնել ա, միայն գտնելը բավական չէ: Պետք է մեր պետությունը ուղղակի թույլ չտա սեփական քաղաքացիների հանդեպ մտավոր ու հոգևոր տեռորը. սա վաղուց արդեն խղճի ազատություն չի:

----------

davidus (17.02.2010), Gayl (17.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (17.02.2010), յոգի (17.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ակունքները մեր մեջ են: Մոնկը պատահական չի բացել Հոգևոր անվտանգություն թեման: Խնդիրը առողջացնել ա, միայն գտնելը բավական չէ: Պետք է մեր պետությունը ուղղակի թույլ չտա սեփական քաղաքացիների հանդեպ մտավոր ու հոգևոր տեռորը. սա վաղուց արդեն խղճի ազատություն չի:


Ռնեն բողոքական ճյուղի գլխավորն է, ավետարանականի ամենամեծ ճյուղն է Հայաստանում

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման ոչ մի կապ չունի Ռենեի կամ ավետարանչականների հետ: Հաջորդ օֆֆտոպին համապատասխան մոտեցում կլինի:*

----------

Rammstein (18.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

ՀԳ. ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ակումբի ղեկավարությանը, որ այս մեջբերումս կարող է համարվել իմ իրավասության սահմանները անցնել, բայց նպատակս ամենևին դա չի։


Իսկ հիմա այս թեմայում իմ եզակի մեկնաբանությունը, որը կարծում եմ մասամբ Astgh-ի հարցի պատասխանն է հանդիսանում։



> *Մի հարց եմ ցանկանում տալ ակումբի ոչ ՀԱԵ հետևորդներին /աթեիստներին, հեթանոսներին... չի վերաբերում/. ի՞նչ է տալիս ձեզ այդ խմբակը, որը չի տալիս Առաքելական եկեղեցին:*


Եհովայի վկաները, որպես խումբ աշխարհում միակն են, ովքեր լայնամասշտաբ կերպով կարողացել են վերջ տալ պատերազմներին։

Նրանք միայն չեն քարոզում խաղաղություն ու սեր, բայց նաև դրսևորում են դա սկզբունքորեն։

Նացիստական Գերմանիայում, Սովետական Միությունում, Կորեայում և նաև այսօր բազմաթիվ երկրներում, դրացուն սիրելու պատվիրանը պահելու համար Եհովայի վկաները զոհում են իրենց ազատությունը, իսկ երբեմն էլ ցավոք այդ պատճառով նրանք դատապարտվում են մահապատժի կամ սպանվում են։

Իսկ հիմա դուք ինքներդ մտածեք, թե ինչպիսին կլիներ աշխարհը, եթե բոլոր կրոնները նման սկզբունքայինությամբ վերաբերվեին իրենց քարոզած սիրուն։

Նրանք կարողացել են արդեն այսօր ձերբազատվել ազգային նախապաշարումներից և թշնամանքից։

Հենց միայն այս մի բանը բավական է նրանց հարգելու համար։

----------

վրեժ62 (18.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ հիմա այս թեմայում իմ եզակի մեկնաբանությունը, որը կարծում եմ մասամբ Astgh-ի հարցի պատասխանն է հանդիսանում։
> 
> Եհովայի վկաները, որպես խումբ աշխարհում միակն են, ովքեր լայնամասշտաբ կերպով կարողացել են վերջ տալ պատերազմներին։
> 
> Նրանք միայն չեն քարոզում խաղաղություն ու սեր, բայց նաև դրսևորում են դա սկզբունքորեն։
> 
> Նացիստական Գերմանիայում, Սովետական Միությունում, Կորեայում և նաև այսօր բազմաթիվ երկրներում, դրացուն սիրելու պատվիրանը պահելու համար Եհովայի վկաները զոհում են իրենց ազատությունը, իսկ երբեմն էլ ցավոք այդ պատճառով նրանք դատապարտվում են մահապատժի կամ սպանվում են։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա դուք ինքներդ մտածեք, թե ինչպիսին կլիներ աշխարհը, եթե բոլոր կրոնները նման սկզբունքայինությամբ վերաբերվեին իրենց քարոզած սիրուն։
> ...


Ժառ ջան, շատ լավ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները հենց խաղաղություն են քարոզում, դեմ են պատերազմներին: Կարծում եմ՝ բոլոր նորմալ մարդիկ էլ դեմ են: Բայց մահմեդականներով /որոնցից մեկը նաև մեր ոխերիմ թշնամին է/ շրջապատված երկրում քարոզել՝ «ոչ զենքին», «ոչ բանակին», անգամ դավաճանության նման մի բան է: Համաձայն չե՞ս :Think: 

հ.գ. Առաքելական եկեղեցին պատերա՞զմ է քարոզում:

----------

DavitH (20.02.2010)

----------


## may

> Եհովայի վկաները, որպես խումբ աշխարհում միակն են, ովքեր լայնամասշտաբ կերպով կարողացել են վերջ տալ պատերազմներին։
> 
> Նրանք միայն չեն քարոզում խաղաղություն ու սեր, բայց նաև դրսևորում են դա սկզբունքորեն։
> 
> Նացիստական Գերմանիայում, Սովետական Միությունում, Կորեայում և նաև այսօր բազմաթիվ երկրներում, դրացուն սիրելու պատվիրանը պահելու համար Եհովայի վկաները զոհում են իրենց ազատությունը, իսկ երբեմն էլ ցավոք այդ պատճառով նրանք դատապարտվում են մահապատժի կամ սպանվում են։
> 
> Իսկ հիմա դուք ինքներդ մտածեք, թե ինչպիսին կլիներ աշխարհը, եթե բոլոր կրոնները նման սկզբունքայինությամբ վերաբերվեին իրենց քարոզած սիրուն։
> 
> Նրանք կարողացել են արդեն այսօր ձերբազատվել ազգային նախապաշարումներից և թշնամանքից։
> ...



Դե շատ ավելի լավ, մենք` հայերս, հո չենք ասում պատերազմ ենք ուզում? Չէ, ասում ենք. "Սիրելի Վկաներ Եհովայի, շարունակեք խաղաղություն քարոզել, հրաժարվել զենք վերցնելուց, բայց ոչ թե Հայաստանում, այլ Ադրբեջանում: Գնացեք այնտեղ քարոզեք, մենք խոստանում ենք, որ պատերազմի դուրս չենք գա հարևանի դեմ: Ի վերջո այսպես ձեր առաքելությունը կկատարվի, մենք էլ հանգիստ կապրենք, դուք էլ"  :Think:

----------

DavitH (20.02.2010), Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Դե շատ ավելի լավ, մենք` հայերս, հո չենք ասում պատերազմ ենք ուզում? Չէ, ասում ենք. "Սիրելի Վկաներ Եհովայի, շարունակեք խաղաղություն քարոզել, հրաժարվել զենք վերցնելուց, բայց ոչ թե Հայաստանում, այլ Ադրբեջանում: Գնացեք այնտեղ քարոզեք, մենք խոստանում ենք, որ պատերազմի դուրս չենք գա հարևանի դեմ: Ի վերջո այսպես ձեր առաքելությունը կկատարվի, մենք էլ հանգիստ կապրենք, դուք էլ"


Հենց այդպես էլ կա

http://news.bakililar.az/news_v_azer...tel_28785.html

http://ags.demokratia.ru/news/?content=news&id=810

Ու երևի ավելորդ կլինի ասել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ադրբեջանցու համար ընկնել բանտ, որպես մեկը, ով հրաժարվում է հայերի վրա ձեռք բարձրացնել, ու նաև որպես մեկը ով Ղուրանը փոխել է Աստվածաշնչի հետ։

----------

վրեժ62 (18.02.2010)

----------


## may

> Հենց այդպես էլ կա
> 
> http://news.bakililar.az/news_v_azer...tel_28785.html
> 
> http://ags.demokratia.ru/news/?content=news&id=810
> 
> Ու երևի ավելորդ կլինի ասել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ադրբեջանցու համար ընկնել բանտ, որպես մեկը, ով հրաժարվում է հայերի վրա ձեռք բարձրացնել, ու նաև որպես մեկը ով Ղուրանը փոխել է Աստվածաշնչի հետ։


Շատ լավ, հարցը լուծվում է կարծես, մնում է մեր եհովայական եղբայրներին համոզենք գնան Ադրբեջան մի քիչ քարոզեն:

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց մահմեդականներով /որոնցից մեկը նաև մեր ոխերիմ թշնամին է/ շրջապատված երկրում քարոզել՝ «ոչ զենքին», «ոչ բանակին», անգամ դավաճանության նման մի բան է: Համաձայն չե՞ս


Astgh ջան, Եհովայի վկաները երբեք չեն քարոզում զանք չվերցնել կամ պատերազմ չգնալ։

Դա անձնական որոշում է, որը կայացնում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդ։




> հ.գ. Առաքելական եկեղեցին պատերա՞զմ է քարոզում:


Իսկ ես այդպիսի բան չասեցի։ Ես պարզապես նշեցի, որ համաձայն փաստերի Եհովայի վկաները սկզբունքորենեն են մոտենում այդ հարցին, առանց «բա որ»-ների ու «բայց»-երի։

Ու մի բան էլ, Astgh ջան, նրանք երբեք չեն ներշնչում կամ քարոզում թշնամանք որևէ կրոնի կամ այդ կրոնների համախոհների հանդեպ։

----------

վրեժ62 (18.02.2010)

----------


## may

> Ու մի բան էլ, Astgh ջան, նրանք երբեք չեն ներշնչում կամ քարոզում թշնամանք որևէ կրոնի կամ այդ կրոնների համախոհների հանդեպ։


Թեև ինձ չի ուղված այս գրառումը, սակայն ստիպված եմ ասել, որ եթե երկու հազարամյա քրիստոնեությունը համարում են կեղծ կրոն, էլ ինչպես պիտի լինի թշնամանք քարոզելը ? 
Թե ինչպես են վերաբերվում այլ դավանանքի հետևորդի, գուցե հատուկ այդ մասին պատվիրան չեն գրել Դիտարանում, բայց ես դա շատ լավ գիտեմ, մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել այդ վերաբերմունքը:

----------

DavitH (20.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Շատ լավ, հարցը լուծվում է կարծես, մնում է մեր եհովայական եղբայրներին համոզենք գնան Ադրբեջան մի քիչ քարոզեն:


Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ըստ իրավաբանական որոշ աղբյուրների, օրինակ՝ ըստ ՄԱԿ-ի Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights-ի տվյլաների (եթե ուզում ես ծանոթանալ, սեղմիր սա) Ադրբեջանում ավելի քան 1500 հոգի այցելում է նրանց հանդիպումներին։

----------

may (18.02.2010)

----------


## J o k e r

այստեղ կա եհովայի վկա??? և եթե հա կասեք դուք ինչ եք քարոզում??? քրիստոնեություն???

----------


## Դեկադա

> Թեև ինձ չի ուղված այս գրառումը, սակայն ստիպված եմ ասել, որ եթե երկու հազարամյա քրիստոնեությունը համարում են կեղծ կրոն, էլ ինչպես պիտի լինի թշնամանք քարոզելը ? 
> Թե ինչպես են վերաբերվում այլ դավանանքի հետևորդի, գուցե հատուկ այդ մասին պատվիրան չեն գրել Դիտարանում, բայց ես դա շատ լավ գիտեմ, մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել այդ վերաբերմունքը:


Թեև ինձ էլ չի ուղղված, բայց պետք ա նշեմ որ քրիստոնեութոյւնը կեղծ կրոն անվանում են նաև շատ ուրիշ դավանանքի հետևորդներ:  Սա պաշտպանություն չի, պարզապես իմ դիտարկումներն են:

----------


## Jarre

> Թեև ինձ չի ուղված այս գրառումը, սակայն ստիպված եմ ասել, որ եթե երկու հազարամյա քրիստոնեությունը համարում են կեղծ կրոն, էլ ինչպես պիտի լինի թշնամանք քարոզելը ? 
> Թե ինչպես են վերաբերվում այլ դավանանքի հետևորդի, գուցե հատուկ այդ մասին պատվիրան չեն գրել Դիտարանում, բայց ես դա շատ լավ գիտեմ, մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել այդ վերաբերմունքը:


May, մարդիկ կարող են ունենալ այդպիսի վերաբերմունք, ես դա չեմ ժխտում։ Բազմաթիվ են այն դեպքերը, երբ շատ բարի ու լավ կրոն կամ ուսմունք քարոզող մարդիկ իրենց դրսևորում են ոչ իրենց քարոզածին համապատասխան։

Եհովայի վկաները սովորում են խորապես հարգել մարդուն անկախ իր կրոնական և ազգային պատկանելիությունից։

----------


## վրեժ62

> այստեղ կա եհովայի վկա??? և եթե հա կասեք դուք ինչ եք քարոզում??? քրիստոնեություն???


Ճիշտն  ասած  Եհովայի  վկա  չեմ   ( ցավոք   սրտի), բայց   կարող  եմ   համոզված  ասել   ԱՅՈ:  Եթե  փորձես  երկու  րոպե  տրամաբանելով   լսել,  հույսով  եմ  հաստատ   կհամոզվես:

----------


## may

> May, մարդիկ կարող են ունենալ այդպիսի վերաբերմունք, ես դա չեմ ժխտում։ Բազմաթիվ են այն դեպքերը, երբ շատ բարի ու լավ կրոն կամ ուսմունք քարոզող մարդիկ իրենց դրսևորում են ոչ իրենց քարոզածին համապատասխան։
> 
> Եհովայի վկաները սովորում են խորապես հարգել մարդուն անկախ իր կրոնական և ազգային պատկանելիությունից։


Առաջին դիտարկման հետ համաձայն եմ: 
Jaee ջան հո մեկ հոգու չեմ ճանաչում, շատերին գիտեմ, ցավոք մտերիմ ազգականներ էլ ունեմ:




> քրիստոնեութոյւնը կեղծ կրոն անվանում են նաև շատ ուրիշ դավանանքի հետևորդներ


Ուրիշ դավանանքի հետևորդներ, ապրելով Հայաստանում և քրիստոնեությունը կեղծ կրոն անվանելով, իրենց կրոնն էլ միակ ճշմարիտ կրոն, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի թշնամանք են քարոզում: Պարտադիր չի, որ Եհովայի վկան վեր կենա ու բառացի թշնամանք քարոզի, նման բան անեն, երկրից կվտարվեն: Հազար ձև կա մարդկանց համոզելու և ղեկավարելու:




> Սա պաշտպանություն չի, պարզապես իմ դիտարկումներն են:


Ես էլ դատավոր չեմ, պարզապես ասում եմ այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ, վտանգավոր եմ համարում, ցավ եմ ապրում և իմ երկրի համար, և իմ հայրենակիցների, լինեն նրանք Եհովական, մորմոն կամ չգիտեմ ինչական:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Առաջին դիտարկման հետ համաձայն եմ: 
> Jaee ջան հո մեկ հոգու չեմ ճանաչում, շատերին գիտեմ, ցավոք մտերիմ ազգականներ էլ ունեմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրիշ դավանանքի հետևորդներ, ապրելով Հայաստանում և քրիստոնեությունը կեղծ կրոն անվանելով, իրենց կրոնն էլ միակ ճշմարիտ կրոն, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի թշնամանք են քարոզում: Պարտադիր չի, որ Եհովայի վկան վեր կենա ու բառացի թշնամանք քարոզի, նման բան անեն, երկրից կվտարվեն: Հազար ձև կա մարդկանց համոզելու և ղեկավարելու:
> 
> 
> Jarre ջան, ես էլ դատավոր չեմ, պարզապես ասում եմ այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ, վտանգավոր եմ համարում, ցավ եմ ապրում և իմ երկրի համար, և իմ հայրենակիցների, լինեն նրանք Եհովական, մորմոն կամ չգիտեմ ինչական:


may, ջանս ուշադիր չես: Դա Ժառը չի գրել՝ ես եմ գրել: Ես էլ եմ ցավում իմ երկրի համար ու դա նշեցի քանի որ ինքս շփվում եմ տարբեր դավանանքի տեր մարդկանց հետ՝ լինելով քրիստոնյա: Բայց ես էտ մարդկանց՝ բոլորին ճանաչում եմ ու հարգում եմ՝ առաջին հերթին իրենց մարդկային արժանիքների համար:

----------

may (18.02.2010)

----------


## J o k e r

> Ճիշտն  ասած  Եհովայի  վկա  չեմ   ( ցավոք   սրտի), բայց   կարող  եմ   համոզված  ասել   ԱՅՈ:  Եթե  փորձես  երկու  րոպե  տրամաբանելով   լսել,  հույսով  եմ  հաստատ   կհամոզվես:


եղբայր ես քրիստոնյա եմ, մի փորձիր ինձ համոզել, ես անհամոզ եմ  :Jpit: . հետաքրքրվիր թե ով կա այլ դավանանքի և նրանց համոզիր, նրանց քրիստոնյա դարձրու. քրիստոնյաին ինչու ես քրիստոնեություն բացատրում.
կամ ավելի լավ կանես գնաս մահմեդական երկրներում քրիսկոնեություն քարոզես. թե վախենում ես, քանի որ այդ երկրներում հոգեորսությամբ զբաղվող մարդմանց միանգամից գլխատում են.
ասում ես եհովաի վկա չես, բայց ցավոք սրտի??? ափսոս որ այդպես ես ասում.... իսկ դու ուսումնասիրել ես այլ կրոններ??? ուսումնասիրիր, դրանց մեջ ավելի համոզիչ փաստեր կան քան եհովաի վկաներում. և «հույսով եմ հաստատ կհամոզվես»:

----------

յոգի (18.02.2010)

----------


## may

> may, ջանս ուշադիր չես: Դա Ժառը չի գրել՝ ես եմ գրել:


Ներողություն  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> ՀԳ. ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ակումբի ղեկավարությանը, որ այս մեջբերումս կարող է համարվել իմ իրավասության սահմանները անցնել, բայց նպատակս ամենևին դա չի։


Իհարկե ներողություն ժամանակին չնկատելու համար գրառումը, ավետարանչականների մասին օֆֆտոպի արարնքում չէի նկատել: Որպես խախտում ջնջվել է բռնության կոչ պարունակող գրառումը, ջնջվել են նաև արձագանքները: Բայց նաև ասեմ, որ նման դեպքում ուղղակի պետք է օգտվել տեղեկացման համակարգից, ոչ թե պատասխանել:

----------

Jarre (18.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> այստեղ կա եհովայի վկա??? և եթե հա կասեք դուք ինչ եք քարոզում??? քրիստոնեություն???


Քրիստոնեություն հաստատ չե...
Իմ կարծիքով խելագարություն...

----------


## The_only_one

Ամբողջապես դեմ լինելով վկաներին և ուսմունքին, ուղղակի մի բան եմ ուզում ասել կամ խնդրել: Ինչու՞ եք բոլորդ այդ կեղծ ուսմունքը «պատվում» Հայր Աստծո անունով: Չէ որ նրանց նպատակներից մեկը հենց դա է սրբապղծել մեր Աստծո անուններից մեկը: Չէ որ 10 պատվիրաններից մեկը պատվիրում է զուր տեղը Աստծո անունը բերանը չառնել, այն է չհիշատակել: Իսկ փաստ է, որ նրանք նպատակամղված կերպով փորձում են ձեզ ստիպել խախտել այդ պատվիրանը:

----------


## վրեժ62

Հռոմեացիներ   10_րդ   գլուխ   2;3  խոսքեր`   << Քանզի   վկայում  եմ  նրանց,  որ  Աստծու   հանդեպ   նախանձախնդրություն  ունեն,   բայց   ոչ   ճշգրիտ   գիտության   համաձայն,   որովհետեվ   չիմանալով   Աստծու   արդարությունը    և    ձգտելով   հաստատել   իրենց   սեփական   արդարությունը`   նրանք   չենթարկվեցին   Աստծու    արդարությանը>>:

----------


## Vook

Վրեժ ջան Աստծո գերագույն արդարությունը՝ մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է։ և գրված է,  որ  *երկնքի տակ, Նրանից բացի, մարդկանց համար այլ անուն չկա տրված՝ փրկության համար։*

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ ջան Աստծո գերագույն արդարությունը՝ մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է։ և գրված է,  որ  *երկնքի տակ, Նրանից բացի, մարդկանց համար այլ անուն չկա տրված՝ փրկության համար։*


Լիովին   համաձայն  եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh ջան, Եհովայի վկաները երբեք չեն քարոզում զանք չվերցնել կամ պատերազմ չգնալ։
> 
> Դա անձնական որոշում է, որը կայացնում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդ։


Ժառ ջան, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է պատահում, որ նրանք բոլորը նույն որոշումն են կայացնում:




> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ըստ իրավաբանական որոշ աղբյուրների, օրինակ՝ ըստ ՄԱԿ-ի Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights-ի տվյլաների (եթե ուզում ես ծանոթանալ, սեղմիր սա) Ադրբեջանում ավելի քան 1500 հոգի այցելում է նրանց հանդիպումներին։


 9 մլն. բնակչության մեջ 1500-ը մեծ եղանակ չի կարող անել :Wink:  Իսկ 1500-ը մեզ համար մեծ թիվ է:



> Ճիշտն  ասած  Եհովայի  վկա  չեմ   ( ցավոք   սրտի), բայց   կարող  եմ   համոզված  ասել   ԱՅՈ:  Եթե  փորձես  երկու  րոպե  տրամաբանելով   լսել,  հույսով  եմ  հաստատ   կհամոզվես:


Բա ինչու՞ ցավոք սրտի: Իրենք մեծ հաճույքով քեզ կընդունեն: Ինչու՞ ես հապաղում :Think: 

*Ժառ* ջան, կներես, բայց միևնույն է, ես չստացա իմ հարցի պատասխանը՝ ինչու են մարդիկ դիմում տարբեր *քրիստոնեական* կոչվող խմբակներ, եթե ունենք դարավոր *քրիստոնեական* եկեղեցի:

----------

Gayl (20.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ժառ ջան, կներես, բայց միևնույն է, ես չստացա իմ հարցի պատասխանը՝ ինչու են մարդիկ դիմում տարբեր քրիստոնեական կոչվող խմբակներ, եթե ունենք դարավոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցի:


Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնես մեծամասամբ ցածր ինտելեկտի մարդիկ են գնում դրան...

----------

DavitH (20.02.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է պատահում, որ նրանք բոլորը նույն որոշումն են կայացնում:


Չէ Աստղ ջան, բոլորը նույն որոշումը չեն կայացնում։ Ես ինքս ճանաչում եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր եղել են Եհովայի վկա, բայց չեն կայացրել այդպիսի որոշում։





> 9 մլն. բնակչության մեջ 1500-ը մեծ եղանակ չի կարող անել Իսկ 1500-ը մեզ համար մեծ թիվ է:


Աստղ, այս հարցը եթե չեմ սխալվում շատ-շատ է քննարկվել ֆորումի տարբեր թեմաներում և կասկածում եմ, որ նոր բան կասեմ։ Պարզապես ուզում եմ նշել, որ 1990-ականներից մինչև հիմա՝ մոտ քսան տարվա ընթացքում, ըստ armenianow-ի զինծառայությունից հրաժարվել է 364 Եհովայի վկա։ Եթե անաչառ լինենք, ապա ավելի լուրջ վտանգ են ներկայացնում կաշառքով ազատվողները, որոնց թիվը շատ ավելի բարձր է։

Այս առումով հիշեցի Արտյոմ Բորովիկի խոսքերը՝ «Թաքնված պատերազմ» գրքից. «Идиоты называли Афганистан "школой мужества". Идиоты были мудрецами: сами они предпочитали в эту школу не ходить»։

Բայց ես էլ այս թեմայով չեմ շարունակի մեկնաբանել, քանի որ նպատակ չունեի բարձրացնել Հայաստանում զինծառայությունից հրաժարվելը, ես պարզապես նշում էի նրանց ձեռքբերումը համաշխարհային մակարդակով։ Այսինքն՝ Եհովայի վկաները ցույց են տվել, որ ցանկության դեպքում և կրոնականների ճիշտ քարոզների դեպքում հնարավոր է աշխարհի վիճակը շատ ավելի լավը դարձնել և պակասեցնել պատերազմները։

Մենք հաճախ ենք բողոքում. «Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե բոլորը Եհովայի վկա դառնան»։ Պատասխանը պարզ է։ Նախ անհնար է, որ բոլորը դառնան Եհովայի վկաներ, և երկրորդ,  եթե բոլոր կրոնները իրենց նման վերաբերվեին «սեր» հասկացությանը ու պատերազմներին, ապա աշխարհի վիճակը անհամեմատ լավը կլիներ, քանի որ աշխարհի համարյա բոլոր բնակիչները ինչ որ կրոնի հարողներ են, իսկ կրոնը մարդկանց մտածելակերպի և վարքվագծի վրա ազդող շատ հզոր գործիք է։

Բայց նպատակս չէր Հայաստանի մասին խոսելը։




> *Ժառ* ջան, կներես, բայց միևնույն է, ես չստացա իմ հարցի պատասխանը՝ ինչու են մարդիկ դիմում տարբեր *քրիստոնեական* կոչվող խմբակներ, եթե ունենք դարավոր *քրիստոնեական* եկեղեցի:


Չէ, դու կներես։ Կարծում էի, որ ինչ որ չափով մեկնաբանությունս կպատասխանի հարցիդ  :Wink:  Կներես, որ չեմ պատասխանել  :Smile:

----------

վրեժ62 (19.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, դու կներես։ Կարծում էի, որ ինչ որ չափով մեկնաբանությունս կպատասխանի հարցիդ  Կներես, որ չեմ պատասխանել


Ներողության կարիք չկա, Ժառ ջան :Wink: : Ինձ իրոք հետաքրքրում է պատճառը. առանց ինչ-որ հեգնանքի կամ հետին մտքի եմ ասում: Ուզում եմ իմանալ պատճառը, թե ինչու են հայերը իրենց նետում տարբեր կրոնական խմբակների գիրկը, մի՞թե այդքան թերանում է մեր եկեղեցին: Մի՞թե մեր եկեղեցին սեր կոչվածը չի քարոզում :Think:

----------


## Աինի

> Հենց միայն այս մի բանը բավական է նրանց հարգելու համար։


Իսկ նրանց կեղծիքները բավական են նրանց չհարգելու համար, միայն ԲեթՇարիմ կոչվող առաբձնատան գաղափարը որտեղ իբր պիտի բնակվեին Հայր Աբրահամը, Իսահակը, Հակոբը և այլն-ը հարությունից հետո, որը պիտի տեղի ունենար 20-րդ դարակեսին, իսկ ու՞ր է հիմա այդ Բեթ Շարիմ-ը չկա և գիտե՞ք ինչու, որովհետև նրանք այն վաճառեցին, երբ Հավատի Հայրերը չնայած Վկաների թախանձագին խնդրանքների հարություն չառան, նրանք առանց աղմուկի վաճառեցին այդ առանձնատունը, և հիմա համոզված եմ, որ վկաների հետևորդներից շատ քչերն են տեղյակ այդ միջադեպի մասին, և սա ընդամենը փոքրիկ մասնիկ է նրանց բոլոր կեղծիքների ու խաբեությունների մեջ, այնպես, որ չեմ կարծում թե նրանք գովասանքի, կամ հարգանքի են արժանի…

----------

Benadad (29.04.2010), Freeman (23.07.2010), յոգի (21.02.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Ես մի բան կարամ ասեմ իմ համար կա մի կրոն էտ քրիստոնեությունն ա /իմ համար առաքելական եկեղեցին/ ու ընդունում եմ դրա հիմնական ուղղությունները:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ Աստղ ջան, բոլորը նույն որոշումը չեն կայացնում։ Ես ինքս ճանաչում եմ մարդկանց, ովքեր եղել են Եհովայի վկա, բայց չեն կայացրել այդպիսի որոշում։


Համենայդեպս այդպիսի բաներ են քարոզում, իսկ մնացածը արդեն էական չի:

----------


## յոգի

http://www.yerevaklur.am/full_news/11723/

----------


## Benadad

վապշե ըդոնց ով է է թողել գան Հայաստան

----------

Hayazn (29.05.2010), wem (10.06.2010)

----------


## Reh32

Եհովայի  վկաներով,  ամեն  տեսակ  կրոններով,  աղանդներով  դեռ  մի  քանի  տարի  առաջ  բավականին  շատ  էի  հետաքրքվում.Մի  քանի  ամիս  առաջ  էլ  հեռախոսով  խոսում  էի  ծանոթներիցս  մի  աղջկա հետ  ու  որոշեցի  հոգու  հետ  խաղալ,  ասեցի  Եհովայի  Վկա  եմ  էս  կոմ  են կոմ.  Հավատաց. Մի  քիչ  էլ  որ  խոսացինք  ասեցի  սուտ  եմ  ասում  էտ  իրանք  ով  են,  որ ես  էլ  իրանց  աղանդից  լինեմ.  Մեկ  ել  տենամ  ես  աղջիկը   գժվավ,  դե  ես  էլ  ինձ  երկար  ժամանակ  չեի  կարում  ներեի  մտածում  էի  անհաջող  կատակ  ստացվեց   կամ  էլ  շատ  նեռվայնացրի  էս  խեղճ  աղջկան.  Մի  որոշ  ժամանակ  անց  երբ  դեպքը  պատմեցի  մեր  ընդհանուր  ծանոթներից  մեկին.  Պարզվեց  որ  էտ  աղջիկը  Եհովայի Վկա  ա. Դե  ինքը  ինձ  չի  ասում  հիմա  բայց  դե  շարունակում  եմ  մտերմություն   անել  հետը. Դե  հիմա  շատ  էլ  որ  հայ  ենք,  հո  չեմ  կարա  ասեմ  գնա  էլ  չզանգես  կամ  չգիտեմ  ինչ.  Մարդը  ինձ  նեղություն  չի  տալիս,  կրոնական  թեմաներից  չենք  խոսում  իրար  հետ,  դե  բայց  Տուպոյ  ա  շաատ.
Ու  ապշեցի  որ իմացա  սաղ  տնեցիքով  են  վկա. ՈՒրեմն Ռուսաստանից  հորը  թողել  են  եկել  Հայաստան. Դե  հերն  էլ  էնդեղից  ըստ  պահանջի  փող  ա  ուղարկում  որ  սրանք  լավ  ապրեն. Սրանք  էլ  մերն  ու  2 աղջիկները որոշում  են  չաշխատեն,  սաղ  օրը  տունը  պարապ  նստում  են. Ու  տենց   ընկնում  Եհովայի  Վկաների  ճանկը. Իսկ  իմ  համար  ամենազզվելին  էն  էր,  որ  երբ  հերը  կարոտած որոշեց  հետ  գա,  ընտանիքը  զզվանքով  էր  էտ  խեղճ  մարդուն  վերաբերում. Ծանոթս  ամեն  անգամ  ինձ  տենալուց  ասում  էր  երբ  ա  գնալու  ստեղից,  եսիմ  ինչ. Բայց  հիմա  իրար  հետ  են  ապրում  ստեղ. Դե  երևի  մի  որոշ  ժամանակ  անց  հորն  էլ  կդարձնեն,  կամ  տնից  դուրս  կանեն.  եսիմ.

----------


## KiLa

Մի քիչ ,,վկաների" համար

Իմ իմացած աղանդներից ամենավտանգավորն եմ սրան կարծում: Ինձ մոտ ահավոր հակակրանք են առաջացնում: Հետաքրքիր է, որ ուրիշ ոչ մի աղանդի այսպես վատ չեմ վերաբերվում: Եվ երբ մոտենում են առանց բանավեճի չեմ կարողանում բաժանվել: Սրանք էլ ոնց որ թառս, անընդհատ ինձ են հանդիպում: Երևի չհավատաք, բայց բացի այն որ փողոցում շատ անգամ են մոտեցել ու առաջարկել իրենց գրականությունը, մի քանի անգամ պատահական զանգահարել են հեռախոսով ու փորձել են պրոպագանդել: Մի քանի անգամ էլ ուղակի տուն են եկել: Այս աղանդին ծանոթացել եմ դեռ 1994-ին, գերմանիայում: Օգտվելով նախկին ՍՍՀՄ ժողովուրդների թյուր գիտելիքներից աստծո ու կրոնի վերաբերյալ, սրանք ուղակի գրոհ էին կազմակերպել վերը նշվածների դեմ: Կարծես իրենց համար ,,խոպան՛՛ հոգիների անսպառ աղբյուր գտած լինեյին: Ցուց էին տալիս աստվածաշունչը ու ասում բոլորին. ,,ահա, մենք ընդառաջվում ենք սուրբ գրքով", իսկ էս խեղճ մարդիք չհասկանալով դրանց ճանկն էին ընկնում: Շատ եմ բարկանում, երբ տեսնում եմ հայ երիտասարդ  պատանիների ու աղջիկների, որոնք փողոցները ընկած այսպես ասած ,,գովազդում" են դրանց:  Ու համարյա միշտ մոտենում ու փորձում եմ ես իրենց ,,հավատափոխ" անել: Եվ ցավալին այն է, որ ինձ հանդիպած  ,,վկաներից" շատերը Սուրբ Գիրքը նույնիսկ չեն կարդացել: Եվ ինչպես հասկացա նրանց պատճառաբանություններից, սկսել են և կարդում են իրենց քույր ու եղբայրների հետ, իրենց ուսուցչի օգնությամբ: Լրիվ պարզ է: Նույնիսկ չեն թողնում ինքնուրույն ընթերցել, կարող է սխալ հասկանան...Ասում եմ դու ինքներդ կարդացեք և գուցե պատահական կհանդիպեք այն հատվածին, որտեղ աստված հնարավոր աամբողջ մանրամասներով ներկայացնում է թե ինչպե՞ս պետք է կառուցեն  ,,իր տունը": Եթե կարդաք գուցե կհասկանաք, որ աստծո համար բոլորովին էլ ավելորդ չեն եկեղեցիները: Ես ինձ աստվածաշնչի գիտակ չեմ համարում, դեռ ընդհակառակը, շատ բաներ ինքս չեմ հիշում կամ չեմ հասկացել, բայց ոչ մի քարոզիչ ինձ չի կարող համոզել եկեղեցու ավելորդության մեջ: Կամ լսել եմ թե ինչպիսի միամտությամբ, կամ թե  ինչպիսի խորամանկությամբ են ( նայած թե ասողը հասարակ խափնվա՞ծ է, թե՞ խափող) նրանք ասում. ,,Քրիստոսը արդեն եկել է, նա երկնքում է: Նա մարտնչում է դևերի դեմ ու նրանցից շատերին արդեն հաղթել է, շտապեք, տեղերը սահմանափակ են": Մարդ չգիտի ծիծաղի՞, թե՞ բարկանա: Իսկ գուցե ճիշտը լացե՞լն է: Երիտասարդ ջան, հայուհի ջան, ավետարանը կարդալ այդքան դժվար չէ, որ անպայման սպասում եք խմբակային ընթերցման ու վերլուծության: Ինքներդ կարդացեք և գուցե կհանդիպեք, Քրիստոսի այն պատգամին. որ ,,կգան ու կասեն, որ ես եկել եմ անապատում եմ-- չ՛հավատաք:
Կգան ու կասեն, որ ես եկել , նկուղում եմ-- չ՛հավատաք: Իմ գալուտը բոլորդ կիմանաք ինչպես իմանում եք արևի ել ու մուտը": Ի՞նչ է, ձեզանից ինչ որ մեկը կարծում է ինքը չի կարողանում տարբերել արևի ել ու մու՞տը, և պետք է մեկը, որ ձեզ ասի արդեն առավո՞տ է: 
Կամ մի թե կարելի է հավատալ աստծոն ու չիմանալ, որ գայթակղելը, իրենց ունեցած հարստությամբ հպարտանալն ու ցուցադրելը դա սատանային հատուկ վարվելակերպ է: Իսկ նրանց ողջ գործունեությունը իրենց ունեցածով մարդկանց զարմացնելն է: Թվաքանակը, դրամագլուխը, աշխարհում ունեցած անշարժ ու շարժական կապիտալը: Իրենց տպարանները, ֆաբրիկաներն ու գործարանները...  Հերիք է էլի:  Կամ ամենապարզը, աստծո պատվիրաններից մեկը, որը բարի չի ասում հայր աստծո անունը տեղին անտեղին բարձրաձայն ասելուն: Բայց ի՞նչ եք տեսնում նրանց մոտ: Լրիվ հակառակը: Նրանք օրեկան միլիոնավոր անգամներ ստիպում են մարդկանց հենց այնպես բարձրաձայնել աստծո հատուկ անունը: Նույնիսկ Նյույորքի կենտրոնական փողոցներից մեկի վրա գտնվող նրանց կենտրոնի ճակատին, մեծ տառերով գրված է այդ անունը, որը միլիոնավոր քաղաքացիներ կամա թե ակամա կարդում են: Հերիք է էլի, ինչքա՞ն կարելի է կույր լինել: Եղբայր եթե ձեզ հավատալ է պետք, հավատ է պետք, ապա ինչո՞վ է վատը ձեր կրոնը, հավատացեք, աղոթեք: Եկեղեցի էլ մի գնացեք աստծո սիրուն, եթե դա է, որ ձեզ այդպես գայթակղում է էդ անտեր աղանդի մեջ...
Շատ բան կա ասելու, բայց առանց այդ էլ շատ խոսեցի ու երևի զահլա տարա: Ու երևի անտեղի, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով ակումբում ,,վկաներ"չկան: Այսինքն ի՞նչ իմանաս...

----------

Benadad (29.05.2010), Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## Zgon

Պետք չէ թաքնվել մարդու իրավունքների կարգախոսի տակ: Երբ մեր իշխանությունները Եվրախորհրդի պարտադրանքով վավերացրին կրոնական օտարածին խմբերի անարգել մուտքը Հայաստան` նրանք հայ հասարակությանը հուսադրում էին, թե կձևավորվի այնպիսի օրենսդրական դաշտ, որով հնարավոր կլինի ապահովել կրոնական կառույցների պետական վերահսկողությունը, և որ ամենակարևորն է` նրանց թույլ չի տրվի ազգային անվտանգությունը խարխլող գործունեություն ծավալել: Խոստացված օրենսդրական դաշտը չստեղծվեց: Անգամ չբարեփոխվեց Կրոնի մասին անկատար օրենքը, որն իր անլիարժեքությամբ ասես կանաչ լույս վառեց աղանդավորական քայքայիչ գործունեության առաջ: Եվ այսօր իրողությունն այն է, որ կրոնական կառույցներն ամբողջությամբ դուրս են մղված վերահսկողության դաշտից, պետական ոչ մի մարմին իրավասություն չունի նրանց հետևելու: Իսկ քանի դեռ ապահովված չէ նրանց գործունեության թափանցիկությունը, ոչ ոք չի կարող երաշխավորել, որ Հայաստանը զերծ է աղանդների քայքայիչ ազդեցությունից: Կրոնական օտարածին կառույցների ներհոսքը Հայաստան, անշուշտ, իրագործվեց Եվրոպայի թեթև ձեռքով: Բայց չմոռանանք, որ նրանց հետագա ակտիվացման հարցում ինքներս մեղքի բաժին ունենք` մեր անտարբերության, անհեռատեսության, մասամբ էլ` ստրկամտության պատճառով: Եվրախորհուրդը մեզ պարտադրեց գրանցել կրոնական կազմակերպություններին (դա մասնավորապես վերաբերում էր Եհովայի վկաների գրանցմանը), բայց նույն ԵԽ-ն հաջորդ կետով իսկ առաջարկեց ստեղծել մի անկախ մարմին, որն զբաղվելու էր կրոնական կառույցների գործունեության մասին տեղեկատվության հավաքմամբ և դրանք պետական մարմիններին տրամադրելով: Այս քայլն անշուշտ պետությանը հնարավորություն կտար վերահսկիչ աչքը նրանց վրա պահել: Իսկ ի՞նչ արեցինք մենք. նախ ստրկամտորեն շտապեցինք կատարել ԵԽ-ի առաջին պահանջը, մինչդեռ այն, ինչը բխում էր մեր երկրի շահերից` անտեսեցինք ու մոռացանք: Այդպես էլ չստեղծվեց կրոնական կառույցների գործունեությունը վերահսկող անկախ մարմինը: Խղճի ազատության հովանավոր Եվրոպան, որ արդեն վաղուց իր վրա զգում է աղանդավորների ավերիչ ներգործությունը, վերջին տասնամյակում ստիպված է եղել մի շարք զսպիչ օրենքներ ու հռչակագրեր ընդունել: Դրանցից է նաև 1999ին վավերացված Եվրոպական պետությունների համընդհանուր հռչակագիրը, որով այդ երկրներին առաջարկվում է միջոցներ ձեռնարկել մարդկանց իրավունքները քայքայիչ աղանդների ոտնձգություններից պաշտպանելու համար: Հռչակագիրը նաև հնարավորություն է տալիս մերժել նրանց` կրոնական կազմակերպության կարգավիճակ ստանալու պահանջը (դա ենթադրում է հարկային և իրավական արտոնություններ): Սակայն աղանդավորական ցանցի մեջ հայտնված մեր երկիրն ամենևին ուշադրություն չի դարձնում այս հռչակագրի դրույթներին: Փոխարենն ահ ու դողով մի բան ենք մտածում` հանկարծ թթու խոսք չասենք կրոնական կառույցների հասցեին, թե չէ հանկարծ կարժանանանք նրանց միջազգային աղմուկին: Եվ այսօր ստղծվել է մի այնպիսի վիճակ, որ եթե հանկարծ երկրի իրավասու մարմինները համարձակվեն ո՜չ թե մեղադրել, այլ ընդամենը կասկած հայտնել աղանդավորական այս կամ այն կառույցի կողմից մեր երկրում իրականացվող վտանգավոր քարոզչության մասին` եվրոպաներում մի այնպիսի սարսափելի աղմուկ կբարձրացնեն, թե` եկեք, փրկե՜ք, Հայաստանում ճնշում են մեզ, բռնանում են մեր իրավունքների վրա: Հետևանքն էլ կլինի այն, որ մի օր էլ եվրոպական որևէ կառույցում ի հայտ կգա Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարության մակարդակը կասկածի տակ դնող հերթական զեկույցը… Հատկանշական է, որ մեզանում կրոնական կառույցներին առնչվող քննարկումները սովորաբար ընթանում են մարդու իրավունքների և խղճի ազատության հոլովույթում: Հաճախ աղանդավորական կառույցների նկատմամբ հասարկության վերաբերմունքով է փորձ արվում չափել երկրի ժողովրդավարության մակարդակը: Սրանից օգտվելով է, որ կրոնական կառույցները ճարպկորեն թաքնվում են մարդու իրավունքների մասին բարձրաձայնող կարգախոսների հետևում: Հասկանալի է, որ այս վտանգավոր ուղղորդումները թելադրվում են դրսից, բայց անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու ենք մենք անվերջ կուլ տալիս դրսի խայծը: Մինչդեռ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների խնդիրը հարկ է դիտարկել ոչ թե մարդու իրավունքների, այլ հենց երկրի ազգային անվտանգության տեսանկյունից: Անգամ ժողովրդավարական Եվրոպայում, եթե կրոնական տվյալ կառույցն ազգային անվտանգության առումով դիտվում է վտանգավոր, նրա գործունեությունը միանշանակորեն դադարեցվում է: Այսկերպ Ֆրանսիայի իշխանությունները երկրից վտարեցին «Եհովայի վկաներ» կոչվող կրոնական կառույցը: Հայերս, որ այնքան սիրում ենք ընդօրինակել Եվրոպային, չգիտես ինչու` այս հարցում չենք ուզում նրա օրինակին հետևել: Բայց այն ավերը, որ մեր երկրում իրականացնում են աղանդավորական «հրոսակները», այլևս պարտավորեցնում է հայտարարել, որ դրսից ներմուծված կրոնական կազմակերպությունների գործողությունները Հայաստանում հասել են այնպիսի ծավալների, որ վտանգում են ազգային անվտանգությունը: Ընդամենը մեկ օրինակ. եթե Եհովայի վկաների գաղափարախոսության առանցքում տվյալ երկրի հասարակական, պետական ինստիտուտներին չենթարկվելու և երկրի սահմանադրությունը մերժելու քարոզչությունն է, ի՞նչ է սա, եթե ոչ ազգային անվտանգությունը խաթարող վարվելակերպ: Այնպես որ ժամանակն է վճռականություն հանդես բերել ու գործնական քայլեր ձեռնարկել քայքայիչ աղանդների գործունեությունը մեր երկրում վերջնականապես դադարեցնելու համար:

----------


## KiLa

[QUOTE=Zgon;2020243]


> Պետք չէ թաքնվել մարդու իրավունքների կարգախոսի տակ: Երբ մեր իշխանությունները Եվրախորհրդի պարտադրանքով վավերացրին կրոնական օտարածին խմբերի անարգել մուտքը Հայաստան` նրանք հայ հասարակությանը հուսադրում էին, թե կձևավորվի այնպիսի օրենսդրական դաշտ, որով հնարավոր կլինի ապահովել կրոնական կառույցների պետական վերահսկողությունը, և որ ամենակարևորն է` նրանց թույլ չի տրվի ազգային անվտանգությունը խարխլող գործունեություն ծավալել: Խոստացված օրենսդրական դաշտը չստեղծվեց: Անգամ չբարեփոխվեց Կրոնի մասին անկատար օրենքը,


Ինչպե՞ս կարող են մեր ,,պետական այրերը" անել մի գործ, որի ոչ իմաստն են հասկանում, ոչ էլ կարևորությունը: Մեր խորհրդարանը այսօր հագեցած է այնպիսի ,,նախանձելի կոնտիգենտից", այնպիսի ,,հովիվներից ու հովվապետերից", որոնց համար միևնույն է, թե իրենց ,,ոչխարները" որ ցեղին կպատկանեն, կարևորը թվաքանակն է և նրանց  ոչխար լինելու ,,ուրախալի" փաստը: Նրանք իրենք ոչ հավատ ունեն, ոչ կրոն: Չէ, այսինքն ունեն, բայց դա ,,ուրիշ" հավատ է:   Փողի ու իշխանության հավատն է: Իսկ ադ հավատը թույլ է տալիս նրանց անել ամեն ինչ, իրենց շահի համար: Իրենց նեղ շահերից ելնելով կարող են հատորներով օրենքի նախագծեր կազմել տալ, բայց ազգային շահերի համար չեն ուզում մի փոքրիկ գործ կատարել: Հնարավոր տարբերակները հետևյալներն  են՝, կամ ձեռնտու չէ երկրի տերերին, կամ իրոք այնքան ,,խելոք" են, որ չեն հասկանում դրա կարևորությունը:

----------


## wem

Այս նախադասությունը Եհովայի վկաների կողմից հրատարակված գրքի միջիցեմ կարդացել.  :LOL: 
_«Հիսուսը 1914 թվաքանից երկնքում սկսեց թագավորություն անել և դևերին երկքից գցեց երկրի վրա և մենք այժմ ապպրումենք  դևերի ժամանակաշրջանում:»_

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այս նախադասությունը Եհովայի վկաների կողմից հրատարակված գրքի միջիցեմ կարդացել. 
> _«Հիսուսը 1914 թվաքանից երկնքում սկսեց թագավորություն անել և դևերին երկքից գցեց երկրի վրա և մենք այժմ ապպրումենք  դևերի ժամանակաշրջանում:»_


 ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴԱ Վեմ ջան քանի որ սա իրենց հորինած « աստվածաշունչնա »

----------

wem (11.06.2010), ՆանՍ (12.06.2010)

----------


## KiLa

Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ Քրիստոսը հենց սա նկատի ուներ ասելո. ,,Կգան ու կասեն՝, որ Քրիստոս եկել է, անապատում է...  Չհավատա՛ք:
Կգան ու կասեն, որ նա նկուղում է... չհավատա՛ք: Իմ գալուստը կիմանք, ինչպես գիտեք արևի ել ու մուտը..." : Մեջբերումը ոչ բառացի էր, բայց միտքը ինձ թվում է չեմ աղավաղել, ինչպես դա անում են այդ ,,...վկաները":

----------

Nadine (10.06.2010), s_hrayr (10.06.2010), wem (11.06.2010), Արծիվ (10.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.06.2010), ՆանՍ (12.06.2010)

----------


## wem

> ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴԱ Վեմ ջան քանի որ սա իրենց հորինած « աստվածաշունչնա »


Գիտեմ ապեր, այս գրառումը կատարեցի որ միքիչ ծիծաղենք:  :Wink:   :Hands Up:

----------

Արծիվ (13.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

*Մոդերատորական. Կրոնական ուղղության հետևորդների համար վիրավորական արտահայտություններ պարունակող գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2010), Skeptic (12.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.06.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

[QUOTE=kyahi;2030225.....[/QUOTE]

Ճիշտ ա, բայց աղանդների «առաջնորդներից» շատերը հազար անգամ ավելի բիթի են /կներես, ուրիշ` ավելի հարմար բառ չգտա/, քան շարքային քրիստոնյաներինը: Էն իմ պատմած ադվենտիստ բարերար ձյաձյայի պատմությունը հիշի:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ճիշտ ա, բայց աղանդների «առաջնորդներից» շատերը հազար անգամ ավելի բիթի են /կներես, ուրիշ` ավելի հարմար բառ չգտա/, քան շարքային քրիստոնյաներինը: Էն իմ պատմած ադվենտիստ բարերար ձյաձյայի պատմությունը հիշի:


Բիթիին բիթի են, բայց դե, երբ անչափահաս երեխային ծնողները տանում են էդ աղանդի մասնակիցը դարձնելուն դա արդեն ստրկության նման մի բան է ու շատերը հենց զոհ են դառնում, օրինակ ես լսել եմ, որ եթե մտնում ես դրանց շարքերը հետո չես կարոց դուրս գալ, հետևաբար եթե դա ճիշտ է ուրեմն ստրկություն ա, իսկ դրանց առաջնորդները լավ էլ փող են առնում էդ հարիֆների հաշվին:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բիթիին բիթի են, բայց դե, երբ անչափահաս երեխային ծնողները տանում են էդ աղանդի մասնակիցը դարձնելուն դա արդեն ստրկության նման մի բան է ու շատերը հենց զոհ են դառնում, օրինակ ես լսել եմ, որ եթե մտնում ես դրանց շարքերը հետո չես կարոց դուրս գալ, հետևաբար եթե դա ճիշտ է ուրեմն ստրկություն ա, իսկ դրանց առաջնորդները լավ էլ փող են առնում էդ հարիֆների հաշվին:


Ես էլ էի ուզում էդ ասեի, բայց դու շատ ավելի լավ ասեցիր:  :Smile: 
Մի ժամանակ «Պրոֆֆուտբոլ» հաղորդումով մի հատ հետաքրքիր, բայց տխուր սյուժե կար մի ֆուտբոլիստի մասին /անունը չեմ հիշում/, ում պսիխիկան էդ աղանդներից մեկի պատճառով վերջնականապես խախտվել էր:  :Sad:  Վերջը օպերացիա արեց, սեռը փոխեց...

----------


## kyahi

> Ես էլ էի ուզում էդ ասեի, բայց դու շատ ավելի լավ ասեցիր: 
> Մի ժամանակ «Պրոֆֆուտբոլ» հաղորդումով մի հատ հետաքրքիր, բայց տխուր սյուժե կար մի ֆուտբոլիստի մասին /անունը չեմ հիշում/, ում պսիխիկան էդ աղանդներից մեկի պատճառով վերջնականապես խախտվել էր:  Վերջը օպերացիա արեց, սեռը փոխեց...


Վուույ :Sad:  սաղ զիբիլ են էդ աղանդները, թե ոնց են մարդիկ հավատում նման բաների ու ախր մենակ Հայաստանում չէ այս հարցը խնդիր…մեր շենքի մոտ /ոչ եհովայի վկաների ասում են դրանց անունն էլ հիսուսականներ են/ մի հատ շենքում ամեն կիրակի դրանք հավաքվում են, մենակ տեսնես ինչքան շատ են ու հիմնականում երիտասարդներ, գալիս են իրենց երեխաների հետ, ժամերով աղոթում են, հետո էլ ուրախ-ուրախ գնում են, ահավոր ա, ասա դրա տեղը գոնե եկեղեցի գնացեք, գոնե եկեղեցակաների կլսեք , ոչ թե ինչ-որ երկնքից իջաց ,աշխարհի վերջին սպասող հիվանդների:

----------


## Skeptic

> Վուույ սաղ զիբիլ են էդ աղանդները, թե ոնց են մարդիկ հավատում նման բաների ու ախր մենակ Հայաստանում չէ այս հարցը խնդիր…մեր շենքի մոտ /ոչ եհովայի վկաների ասում են դրանց անունն էլ հիսուսականներ են/ մի հատ շենքում ամեն կիրակի դրանք հավաքվում են, մենակ տեսնես ինչքան շատ են ու հիմնականում երիտասարդներ, գալիս են իրենց երեխաների հետ, ժամերով աղոթում են, հետո էլ ուրախ-ուրախ գնում են, ահավոր ա, ասա դրա տեղը գոնե եկեղեցի գնացեք, գոնե եկեղեցակաների կլսեք , ոչ թե ինչ-որ երկնքից իջաց ,աշխարհի վերջին սպասող հիվանդների:


Ցավոք սրտի, լավ պատկերացնում եմ:  :Cry: 
Չէի ուզում ասեի, բայց կասեմ. փոքր ժամանակ` 8-10 տարեկանում, մի երկու անգամ ինքս ներկա եմ եղել ավետարան(չ)ականների հավաքներին, ու, չնայած դա համարվում ա քրիստոնեական կոնֆեսիա, բայց աղանդավորական հավաքներից քիչ ա տարբերվում:
Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, սաղ մարմնովս դող ա անցնում...  :Fool:

----------


## kyahi

> Ցավոք սրտի, լավ պատկերացնում եմ: 
> Չէի ուզում ասեի, բայց կասեմ. փոքր ժամանակ` 8-10 տարեկանում, մի երկու անգամ ինքս ներկա եմ եղել ավետարան(չ)ականների հավաքներին, ու, չնայած դա համարվում ա քրիստոնեական կոնֆեսիա, բայց աղանդավորական հավաքներից քիչ ա տարբերվում:
> Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, սաղ մարմնովս դող ա անցնում...


Լսի էդ հավաքները լրիվ դեբիլություն են, մեր նախկին հարևանի տանը միշտ հավաքվում էին էդ ավետարանչականները…սպանում էին ուղղակի էլ լացում էին, էլ գոռում, լրիվ խելագարություն էր, հետո էնքան էին ասում ալելույա, որ գլուխներս գնում էր :Angry2:

----------


## Nirvana

Ես հիմնականում ունեմ աթեիստական հայացքներ կրոնի նկատմամբ, սակայն մտածում եմ, եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ բանի (աստծում) հավատալ, ապա ընտրիր քեզ համար մաքուր կրոն, ուզում ես, եղիր կաթոլիկ, մահմեդական կամ էլ բուդդային հավատա, այլ ոչ-թե աղավաղված եհովա կամ ենթադրենք "մուկուչ" . . .

----------


## Skeptic

> Լսի էդ հավաքները լրիվ դեբիլություն են, մեր նախկին հարևանի տանը միշտ հավաքվում էին էդ ավետարանչականները…սպանում էին ուղղակի էլ լացում էին, էլ գոռում, լրիվ խելագարություն էր, հետո էնքան էին ասում ալելույա, որ գլուխներս գնում էր


Հիշում եմ` էնտեղ էլ էին լացում, բայց հիմնականում «սրբազան երկյուղածությամբ» խոսում էին աստծո արքայության մասին 

Ասեմ, որ իրանց /էն ժամանակ` նաև մեր  :Sad: / առաջնորդն էլ էր շատ բիթի: Մենակ դրսի ֆինանսավորման շնորհիվ 2 տարում հա՜մ տուն առավ, հա՜մ էլ ավտո:

----------


## kyahi

> Հիշում եմ` էնտեղ էլ էին լացում, բայց հիմնականում «սրբազան երկյուղածությամբ» խոսում էին աստծո արքայության մասին 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ իրանց /էն ժամանակ` նաև մեր / առաջնորդն էլ էր շատ բիթի: Մենակ դրսի ֆինանսավորման շնորհիվ 2 տարում հա՜մ տուն առավ, հա՜մ էլ ավտո:


Լսի բացահայտ մի ասա, թե չէ էնքան մարդ կա հիմա կկարդա ու կգնա կդառնա դրանց մասնակից, որ հետո պաշտոնը բարձրացնեն :LOL: 
Հմմմ չբռնեմ գնա՞մ :Think:

----------


## Skeptic

> Լսի բացահայտ մի ասա, թե չէ էնքան մարդ կա հիմա կկարդա ու կգնա կդառնա դրանց մասնակից, որ հետո պաշտոնը բարձրացնեն
> Հմմմ չբռնեմ գնա՞մ


Կարիերայի համար վատ հնարավություն չի:  :Wink:

----------


## kyahi

> Կարիերայի համար վատ հնարավություն չի:


լսսսսսսի տես քեզ բանակ չեմ տանի, դե ես էլ հանգիսը առանց քաշքշուկի կգնամ ԱՄՆ, գիտե՞ս չէ առանց հարց տալու եհովայի վկաների վիզան խփում են, իբրև եկեղեցու կողմից հալածվողների, դե Ամերիկան մեծահոգի պետություն ա :LOL: 
Ժողովուրդ տեսեք ինչքան լավ ա լինել եհովայի վկա, ես նշեցի մի քանի պատճառներ, եկե՛ք, միացե՛ք մեզ, մենք մեր հավատով կփոխենք աշխարհը ու միայն մենք գիտենք փրկվելու գաղտնիքը , միացե՛ք մեզ…

----------


## Skeptic

> լսսսսսսի տես քեզ բանակ չեմ տանի, դե ես էլ հանգիսը առանց քաշքշուկի կգնամ ԱՄՆ, գիտե՞ս չէ առանց հարց տալու եհովայի վկաների վիզան խփում են, իբրև եկեղեցու կողմից հալածվողների, դե Ամերիկան մեծահոգի պետություն ա
> Ժողովուրդ տեսեք ինչքան լավ ա լինել եհովայի վկա, ես նշեցի մի քանի պատճառներ, եկե՛ք, միացե՛ք մեզ, մենք մեր հավատով կփոխենք աշխարհը ու միայն մենք գիտենք փրկվելու գաղտնիքը , միացե՛ք մեզ…


Կեցցե՜ թեոկրատիան...  :Goblin: 




> Մի անգամ մեկին հարցրեցին, թե արդյո՞ք գոյություն ունեն իսկական աթեիստներ: «Իսկ մի՞թե դուք կարծում եք,- պատասխանեց նա,- որ գոյություն ունեն իսկական քրիստոնյաներ»:

----------

kyahi (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման շեղող և այլ խախտումներ պարունակող մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են՝ համապատասխան նախազգուշական տուգանային միավորներով և զգուշացումներով: Ժամանակն է վերջ տալ «Կրոն» բաժինը ժամանցի վերածելու տխուր սովորությանը, հակառակ դեպքում տուգանային միավորներով չեմ սահմանափակվի, պարզապես բոլոր նման կարգի գրառումներ կատարող անձինք կարգելափակվեն բաժնից: Ես ամեն գրառումի հետևից չեմ ընկնում և օպերատիվ կերպով տուգանայիններ բաշխում, բայց խնդրում եմ չչարաշահել դա:*

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), wem (13.06.2010), հովարս (13.07.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Այս նախադասությունը Եհովայի վկաների կողմից հրատարակված գրքի միջիցեմ կարդացել. 
> _«Հիսուսը 1914 թվաքանից երկնքում սկսեց թագավորություն անել և դևերին երկքից գցեց երկրի վրա և մենք այժմ ապպրումենք  դևերի ժամանակաշրջանում:»_


Մեր բարեկամուհիներից մեկը վկա է, մի անգամ հետը խոսում էի էդ թեմայով, ինքն էլ նույնը ասեց, իբր 1914 թվից նոր ժամանակն է սկսում, ու էդ ամենը սատանայի գլխավորությամբ է ղեկավարվում, այսինքն մենք հիմա ապրում ենք ոչ թե Աստծո, այլ Սատանայի ժամանակահատվածում, իր ասելով ՝ շուտով այդ ժամանակահատվածը կավարտվի...
Ինձ էլ էդ շուտովը բավականին հետաքրքրեց, սկսեցի հարցեր տալ...
Պատասխանում էր իբր մեր 1000 տարին Աստծո մեկ օրն է.. պատկերացրեք, ուրեմն մենք Աստծո օրացույցով մի օր էլ չենք ապրում...

----------


## VisTolog

Իմ հանդիպած ԵՎ-ներին համարում եմ շատ սահմանափակ մտածողություն ունեցող: Ճիշտ է, նրանց մեջ կա և՛ ֆիզիկոս, և կարծեմ քիմիկ, ուղղակի իրենց այդ վկա լինելն իրենց ստիպում է երկու բառից այնկողմ բան չտեսնել: Անընդհատ կրկնում են, որ գալու է նոր ժամանակ, չի լինելու էս-էն, աշխարհի վերջնա լինելու, ինչ-որ մեջբերումներ են անում ու անկապ, իրենց հարմար ձևով ներկայացնում, փրկվելուց խոսում - կփրկվեն նրանք, ովքեր կընդունեն Եհովային որպես աստված -: 

Մի անգամ բախտ վիճակվեց երկու այդպիսինների հետ խոսել: Վաղուց էի ցանկանում խոսել էդ թեմայով, հասկանալու թե ոնց են մտածում, ինչ են մտածում, ինչու են տենց մտածում.. արդյունքում հասկացա այն, որ իրենք անգիր են սովորել մի երկու բառ, դարձրել կյանքի իմաստը ցույց տվող խոսքեր: Վախենում են աստծուց, որը արդեն որերորդ անգամ պետք աշխարհի վերջ աներ, ողջ թողնելով միայն իրեն հավատացողներին:

Փորձեցի խոսակցությունն ուրիշ կողմ տանել. օրինակ հին ցեղերի «աստվածաշնչին», կանխատեսումներին.. բայց ի զուր: Նրանք ոչինչ չեն ուզում լսեն: Կուրորեն հավատում են այն ամենին, ինչ իրենց ասել են:

Ափսոս ավելին չեմ հիշում: 
Հետո տվեցին իրենց գիրքը, քանի որ ես ընտրյալ էի իրենց համար, քանի որ Եհովան ինձ ընտրեց այդ ինֆորմացիան ստանալու համար:

Դե ինչ, Եհովան իմ հաշվով սխալվել է: :Smile:

----------

KiLa (14.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.06.2010), Հայուհի (12.06.2010)

----------


## nune'

Ես նորմալ եմ վերաբերում բոլոր աղանդներին, կարծում եմ եթե մարդիկ դա ստեղծել են ուրեմն կոնկրետ նպատակ ունեն, եթե նպատակը չարինա ծառայում, ես իհարկե դա չեմ ընդունում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ էլ դա իրենց գործնա..կարծում եմ..
ծանոթ լինելով եհովայի վկաների տեսությանը, թե ինչի կողմնակիցն են, ես կասեմ, որ նրանք անգիր գիտեն Աստվածաշունչը, ու էստեղ հարցը էն չի, որ նրանք մարդկանց շեղում են ճշմարիտ ուղուց, եթե դու իրոք գիտես ով ես ու ինչ ես ուզում, քեզ ով ոք չի կարող շեղել..ու պետք չի մեղավորներ փնտրել, որ ասենք՝ իրանք ինձ շեղեցին իմ ուղուց..

----------


## kyahi

> Ես նորմալ եմ վերաբերում բոլոր աղանդներին, կարծում եմ եթե մարդիկ դա ստեղծել են ուրեմն կոնկրետ նպատակ ունեն


Աշուշտ էդ նպատակը շատ փող ունենալն է, որոշ անխելքների հաշվին:




> եթե նպատակը չարինա ծառայում, ես իհարկե դա չեմ ընդունում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ էլ դա իրենց գործնա..կարծում եմ..


Իրենց գործը թող չդարձնեն ուրիշների տուն ամեն րոպե թակելը ու անհագստացնելը ու իրենց սուտ հավատը տարածելը ու միամիտ մարդկանց իրենց նպատակների համար օգտագործելը ու առհասարակ ամեն ինչ եթե թողնեյին ամեն մարդու ուզելով հիմա վատ կլիներ, թող էլի անեն իրենց հավաքները, բայց ուրիշներին չհամոզեն, ինձ հաճելի չէ օրինակ դուռը բացել ու ասել լավ էլի էլի դուք, հետո՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ դրա լավը ինչն ա կարաս ասես…հավատում ես հավատա ինչ ես գնում ընկնում եսիմ ինչ բանի տակ ու աղոթում ու լացում :Angry2: 




> ծանոթ լինելով եհովայի վկաների տեսությանը, թե ինչի կողմնակիցն են, ես կասեմ, որ նրանք անգիր գիտեն Աստվածաշունչը,


Քեզ խաբել են, նրանք անգիր չգիտեն աստվածաշունչը, շատ-շատ մարշուտկայի նեջ իրնեց անկապ գրքերը կարդան թե չէ ու իրենք չունեն տեսություն, բարդակ բան են, որոնք հույս ունենմ որ հեսա աշխարհի վերջնա ու մենակ իրանք են փրկվելու :LOL: 




> էստեղ հարցը էն չի, որ նրանք մարդկանց շեղում են ճշմարիտ ուղուց, եթե դու իրոք գիտես ով ես ու ինչ ես ուզում, քեզ ով ոք չի կարող շեղել


Հա բնականաբար, բա էն հազարավոր մարդիկ, որ կան էդ ո՞նց են գնացել, մի բան կա չէ, դե գլխավորները գիտենք ինչի են "շեղվել" իսկ էն մնացածը մի քիչ կամքի ուժ չունեցողներն են ու եթե նրանց մոտ մտնելով էլ չես կարա դուրս գաս, ապա դա ստրկություն է ու շատ վատ է:




> ու պետք չի մեղավորներ փնտրել, որ ասենք՝ իրանք ինձ շեղեցին իմ ուղուց..


Նման մարդկանց իրենց մոտ պահելու իրենք հավես ձևեր գիտեն, արխային :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (13.06.2010), wem (14.06.2010), Հայուհի (13.06.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բիթիին բիթի են, բայց դե, երբ անչափահաս երեխային ծնողները տանում են էդ աղանդի մասնակիցը դարձնելուն դա արդեն ստրկության նման մի բան է ու շատերը հենց զոհ են դառնում, օրինակ ես լսել եմ, որ եթե մտնում ես դրանց շարքերը հետո չես կարոց դուրս գալ, հետևաբար եթե դա ճիշտ է ուրեմն ստրկություն ա, իսկ դրանց առաջնորդները լավ էլ փող են առնում էդ հարիֆների հաշվին:


Դու շատ ճիշտ ես լսել շատ շատերը զոհ են դառնում թե ֆիզիկապես և թե հոգևորապես իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դրանց շարքերից դուրս գալուն ասեմ որ եթե ցանականաս ապա կարող ես ի՞նչի չէ, այ եթե շահն է ստիպում նրանց մեջ մնալուն այ դա ուրիշ խնդիր է:

----------


## luys747

Երբեմն ճանճը, երբ ընկնում է սարդոստայնի մեջ, ցանկանում է դուրս գալ, սակայն միայն արագացնում է իր վախճանը: Այդ աղանդը կլանում է շատերին, եվ կորստյան պատճառ դառնում շատ մարդկանց համար:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ի՞նչու եհովայի վկաները չեն ուզում ծառայել ու նախընտրում են իրենց այդ 2 տարին բանտախցում անցկացնել:  :Bad:

----------


## Dayana

> Ի՞նչու եհովայի վկաները չեն ուզում ծառայել ու նախընտրում են իրենց այդ 2 տարին բանտախցում անցկացնել:


Ինչու՞ ես դու կանաչ սմայլիկով «ողջունում» մարդկանց: Ո՞վ ա մեզ իրավունք տալիս քննադատելու Եհովայի Վկաներին: Հարցիդ պատասխանը թող գրեն այդ «սեկտայից» ավելի տեղյակ մարդիկ (չնայած տրամաբանելով էլ պատասխանը գտնելը չպիտի դժվար լիներ):

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչու՞ ես դու կանաչ սմայլիկով «ողջունում» մարդկանց: Ո՞վ ա մեզ իրավունք տալիս քննադատելու Եհովայի Վկաներին: Հարցիդ պատասխանը թող գրեն այդ *«սեկտայից»* ավելի տեղյակ մարդիկ (չնայած տրամաբանելով էլ պատասխանը գտնելը չպիտի դժվար լիներ):


Խոսքիս մեջ ոչ մի քննադատական խոսք, նախադասություն չկար: Ի՞նչ կնշանակե (սեկտայից)  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Խոսքիս մեջ ոչ մի քննադատական խոսք, նախադասություն չկար: Ի՞նչ կնշանակե (սեկտայից)


Սեկտա ըռուսերեն կնշանակե աղանդ  :Jpit:  




> Се́кта — термин, используемый для обозначения религиозной группы, отделившейся от основного религиозного направлени

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սեկտա ըռուսերեն կնշանակե աղանդ


Հա, ես էդ աղանդից հեռու մարդ եմ, լսել եմ դրա մասին, ի՞նչ կասեք արդյոք դա ճիշտ եք համարում  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Ի՞նչու եհովայի վկաները չեն ուզում ծառայել ու նախընտրում են իրենց այդ 2 տարին բանտախցում անցկացնել:


ինչքան գիտեմ չեն ուզում ձեռքները զենք վերձնեն  :Think:

----------


## Freeman

> Հա, ես էդ աղանդից հեռու մարդ եմ, լսել եմ դրա մասին, ի՞նչ կասեք արդյոք դա ճիշտ եք համարում


Ո՞նց կարանք ճիշտ համարենք :Bad:

----------

Moonwalker (02.10.2010), tikopx (02.10.2010), V!k (02.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (02.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մի քանի բառով կարճ ` ....................................................... : դե իրանք ել մեր կողմերը չեն երևում :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (02.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Է եկեք իրար մասին արտահայտվելիս օգտվենք էն կանաչ սմայլիկից, կետերից բաղկացած գրառումներից... հետո՞, սա քննարկու՞մ համարվեց: Գրեք ձեր կարծիքը նորմալ հայերենով, կարդանք, ձեր դիրքորոշումը իմանանք:

----------

Մանուլ (02.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

Մեր թաղամասում հին մի շենք կար, մի քանի տարի առաջ չիմացանք ով, ոնց եկան ու էտ շենքը վերանորոգեցին, տեղանքը մաքրեցին, սիրուն մարդիկ գործ արեցին:Թաղն ուրախացել էր, որ վերջապես զիբիլը մաքրվեց...

դեռ գլխների գալիքը չէին իմանում... դարձավ իրանց հավաքատեղին: Հիմա չեմ իմանում ինչքան հաճախականությամբ գալիս են, հավաքվում են ու ամբողջ շրջապատի 10 շենքերի բնակիչները նրանց երգերի հնչյուններն են _"վայելում"_: Բողոք-մողոք չանցավ, ոնց որ հաշտվել են` ինչպես միշտ մենք մեկ ա հարմարվող ազգ ենք չէ?

Դե բնականաբար մեր շենքերի բնակիչները խիստ իրանց նպատակակետին ծառայելու համար իսկական թմբլ թիրախներ են դարձել:
Մի օր` կարծեմ կիրակի էր, որ ես տանն էի, դուռը թակում են, մաման բացում է ու սպասում եմ, մարդ չի գալիս ներս, դուրս եկա միջանցք, տեսնեմ մի մարդ` հետը փոքր, մի  հազիվ 5-6 տարեկան երեխա, եկել ու մի բրոշուրատիպ գիրք ա հրամցրել ու սկսել ա... Արյունս երևի սևացավ էտ պահին. մաման, կողքի հարևանը կանգնել, նայում են իրար ու ոչ մի բան չեն հասցնում, չեն կարողանում ասեն ( արդեն ընկնում են թակարդը)... ես որ սկսեցի խոսալ, էս մարդն իրա կեղծավոր ժպիտը մոռացավ, շշմեց կանգնեց... էն աստիճանի, որ հա հա էր էտ երեխուն արդեն մեր տուն էի բերում, որ հետը ման չտա. պարզվեց իրա երեխան էր  :Sad:  
Մեր շենքը հիմա թիրախից դուրս է: Մի օր դրսում էտ մարդն ինձ տեսավ ու բառացի ճանապարհը շեղեց, երևի հիշել էր, որ ասեցի` որտեղ քեզ տեսնեմ խայտառակ եմ անելու :LOL:  - հավատացել էր  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. գլուխ գովալու չլինի կամ մեծամտություն չհամարեք, բայց եթե ամեն շենքում մեկը լինի, որ իրանք չորանան, մի օր արմատն էլ կչորանա:

----------

tikopx (02.10.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ԻՆՉ ԵՆ ԽՈՍՏՈՎԱՆՈՒՄ ՆԱԽԿԻՆ ԵՀՈՎԱՅԻ ՎԿԱՆԵՐԸ
> 
> 23 տարի Եհովայի հավատարիմ վկա լինելուց հետո Բիլ Բրաունինգը հայտնաբերեց, թե ինչն էր, որ Եհովայի վկաները երբեք իրեն չէին պատմել. դա այն էր, որ նա կարող էր Հիսուսի հետ անձնական հարաբերություն ունենալ: Բիլ Բրաունինգն իսկական քրիստոնյա դարձավ: Մի օր մեքենայով գնալիս մի ծանոթ վկայի տեսավ: Պատուհանից դուրս նայելով՝ ձեռքով արեց իր ընկերոջն ու բարեւեց: Այդ երեկո, երբ տուն վերադարձավ, նրան այսպիսի մի գրություն էր սպասում. «Բի՛լ... պարզապես քեզ հայտնելու համար, որ երբ դու անցար իմ կողքով եւ կանխամտածված կերպով ձեռքով բարեւեցիր ինձ, իմ պատասխանը դրա բարի ընդունելության արդյունք չէր, այլ մի սխալ, ինքնաբերաբար կատարված բնազդային գործողություն, քանի որ դու ինձ անակնկալի բերեցիր: Դժբախտաբար քո հեռանալուց հետո՛ միայն ճանաչեցի դավաճանիդ անախորժ դեմքը... Հասկացի՛ր, խնդրում եմ, քանի դեռ ես Եհովայի վկա եմ, դու ուրացող ես, մեր ընկերությունից հեռացված անձնավորություն, եւ դու քեզ ցույց տվեցիր որպես մեկը «չար ծառայի դասակարգից»: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ես քեզ համար ժամանակ եւ քեզ հետ անելիք չունեմ... Սատանան իսկապես քեզ վրա իշխանություն է վերցրել, եւ ես հույս ունեմ, որ երբեք քեզ նման չար սիրտ չեմ ունենա՝ կորցնելով հավատքս եւ շեղվելով ճշմարտությունից»:
> Բիլ Բրաունինգը միայն Եհովայի վկաներից չէ՛, որ մերժվել է, այլ քանի դեռ եռանդուն վկա էր, քրիստոնյաներն էլ նրա հետ չէին շփվում: «Ես անկեղծորեն ձգտում էի հաճոյանալ Աստծուն,- ասում է Բիլը,- ես չգիտեի, որ ես սխալ ճանապարհով եմ ընթանում: Բայց ես չեմ հիշում որեւէ քրիստոնյայի, որ ինձ ասեր, թե ես Հիսուսի կարիքն ունեմ իմ կյանքում: Սա շատ տխուր իրողություն է»:
> Ռոբերտ Ստյուարտը՝ մի ուրիշ նախկին վկա, նմանատիպ խոսքեր է ասում. «Դռնից դուռ քարոզելու իմ բոլոր տարիներին ես երբեք չհանդիպեցի մի քրիստոնյայի, որ ինձ հաղորդակից դարձներ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի սիրուն: Ինչ որ քրիստոնյաները կարողանում են անել, դա Եհովայի վկաների երեսին դուռը շրխկացնելն է կամ գոռալը եւ կամ հայտարարելը, որ Եհովայի վկաները կեղծ մարգարեներ են: Իսկ իրականում, ամենալավ բանը, որ նրանք կարող են անել, Հիսուսի սիրուն հաղորդակից դարձնելն է, այն իրենցից ճառագեցնելը: Եթե քրիստոնյան կարողանում է սիրել մի Եհովայի վկայի, ապա նա այդ վկային դեպի Հիսուս դարձնելու կես ճանապարհին է»:
> Դագ Հարրիսը՝ քրիստոնեական Reachout Trust կազմակերպությունից, համաձայն է այս մտքին: Նա գտնում է, որ եթե քրիստոնյաները հալածում են Եհովայի վկաներին, նրանց ավելի են մղում դեպի Watchtower-ը (Դիտարանի ընկերություն): «Քրիստոնյա համարվող որեւէ մեկի ցուցաբերած կոպտությունը Եհովայի վկաներին ավելի վստահ է դարձնում, թե իրենք են ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաները»,- ասում է նա:
> Վկաները, ինչպես նա հավատում է, սովորաբար ազնիվ, անկեղծ ու նվիրված անձինք են, ովքեր ջանում են օգնել ուրիշներին հասնելու նրան, ինչն իրենք ճշմարտություն են համարում: Նրանցից շատերը, ձգտելով դեպի Աստված, սխալ առաջնորդվել եւ խաբվելով տարվել են դեպի մարդու ստեղծած մի կրոն:
> «Մենք կարիքն ունենք սիրո կամուրջներ գցելու եւ ո՛չ թե նրանց դատապարտելու,- ասում է Դագը,- սիրելու Եհովայի վկաներին, ինչպես Հիսուսն է նրանց սիրում, եւ առաջնորդելու նրանց դեպի Քրիստոսով ազատություն»:
> Եհովայի վկաների հետ վարվեցողության կերպը, ըստ Դագի խորհրդի, հարցեր տալու եւ ո՛չ երբեք մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելու միջոցով նրանց մեջ կասկածի սերմեր գցելն է Watchtower կազմակերպության վերաբերյալ, այնուհետեւ նրանց շարունակ ուղղելը դեպի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անձը: «Ի՞նչ օգուտ խորասուզվող նավի սխալները թվելուց. փրկօղա՛կ գցիր... Հիսուսի՛ն մատուցիր»,- ասում է նա:
> ...


*աղբյուրը*

Վերը մեջբերված հատվածը շարքային եհովականի մտածելակերպի վառ օրինակ է: 
Նոր իմացա, որ այդ անիմաստ աղանդը հայալեզու *կայք* ունի: :Angry2:  Միշտ զարմացել եմ այն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր անկեղծորեն (առանց ֆինանսական ակնկալիքների) հավատացել են «Դիտարան» աղանդի (Եհովայի վկաների պաշտոնական անվանումն է) ուսմունքին: Ախր նրանց յուրաքանչյուր պնդում հերքվում է աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերումներով: Նրանց ազդեցության տակ կարող է ընկնել կա՛մ Աստվածաշունչ չկարդացած կա՛մ խիստ թուլամորթ մարդը:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Եհովայի վկաները* կփրկեն աշխարհը,սպասենք 2012-ին :Lol2:  :Clean:

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ Եհովայի վկաների մեծ սիրահար չեմ, ու իրենց աղանդում շատ բաներ կան, որ ինձ համար անընդունելի է դե այնքանով, որքնով տեղյակ եմ աղադից, ավելի խորությամբ չեմ էլ ուզումտեղեկանալ, բայց քանի որ այստեղ խոսք գնաց ծառայել չցանկանալուց, այսօր ինչքա՜ն մարդ կլինի, որ զենքը ետևը խփած ֆռֆռում ա ու չի ուզում ծառայել, այս մարդիկ գոնե հանուն գաղափարի զենք չեն վերցնում, էլի եմ ասում ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ Եհովայի վկաներին արդարացնելու:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես էլ Եհովայի վկաների մեծ սիրահար չեմ, ու իրենց աղանդում շատ բաներ կան, որ ինձ համար անընդունելի է դե այնքանով, որքնով տեղյակ եմ աղադից, ավելի խորությամբ չեմ էլ ուզումտեղեկանալ, բայց քանի որ այստեղ խոսք գնաց ծառայել չցանկանալուց, այսօր ինչքա՜ն մարդ կլինի, որ զենքը ետևը խփած ֆռֆռում ա ու չի ուզում ծառայել, այս մարդիկ գոնե հանուն *գաղափարի* զենք չեն վերցնում, էլի եմ ասում ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ Եհովայի վկաներին արդարացնելու:


Իսկ ո՞րն ա էդ գաղափարը, Շինարար ջան:
Օրինակ` եթե մարդ հանուն գաղափարի հացադուլ ա անում, ապա ես դա կարամ հասկանամ` կախված գաղափարից: Բայց ո՞րն ա նպատակը զենք չվերցնելու, եթե ոչ պետությունն ու բանակը թուլացնելը:
Պարզ բան ա, շարքային եհովայի վկան դա անում ա ոչ թե հենց բանակը թուլացնելու համար, այլ իրա էդ «գաղափարներից» ելնելով, բայց մի՞թե ուղեղի լվացումը կարելի ա գաղափար կոչել:
Եթե մարդուն համոզել են, որ զենք վերցնելը սխալ ա, ապա էդ մարդու ուղեղը ժավելով են լվացել:  :Crazy:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ո՞րն ա էդ գաղափարը, Շինարար ջան:
> Օրինակ` եթե մարդ հանուն գաղափարի հացադուլ ա անում, ապա ես դա կարամ հասկանամ` կախված գաղափարից: Բայց ո՞րն ա նպատակը զենք չվերցնելու, եթե ոչ պետությունն ու բանակը թուլացնելը:
> Պարզ բան ա, շարքային եհովայի վկան դա անում ա ոչ թե հենց բանակը թուլացնելու համար, այլ իրա էդ «գաղափարներից» ելնելով, բայց մի՞թե ուղեղի լվացումը կարելի ա գաղափար կոչել:
> Եթե մարդուն համոզել են, որ զենք վերցնելը սխալ ա, ապա էդ մարդու ուղեղը ժավելով են լվացել:


Րամշտայն ջան, քո ասածներին լրիվ համաձայն եմ, իմ գրառումը ուրիշ բանի մասին էր:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ....
> Նոր իմացա, որ այդ *անիմաստ* աղանդը հայալեզու *կայք* ունի: Միշտ զարմացել եմ այն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր անկեղծորեն (առանց ֆինանսական ակնկալիքների) հավատացել են «Դիտարան» աղանդի (Եհովայի վկաների պաշտոնական անվանումն է) ուսմունքին: Ախր նրանց յուրաքանչյուր պնդում հերքվում է աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերումներով: Նրանց ազդեցության տակ կարող է ընկնել կա՛մ Աստվածաշունչ չկարդացած կա՛մ խիստ թուլամորթ մարդը:


Իսկ դու ես որոշում ինչի մեջ իմաստ կա, ինչի մեջ չկա՞  :Wink:  Կոնկրետ ինձ համար հավասարապես անիմաստ է թվում, թե եհովայական դոգմաները, թե քրիստոնեական, թե մուսուլմանական, թե ջայնիստական, եւ այլն: Ինչ տարբերություն, թե ով ինչի է հավատում.. բոլորինն էլ նույն հեքիթաների գրքից է, մենակ թե սրանք պաշտոնական հեքիաթից է, էն մյուսը՝ անօրինական: 



> Ախր նրանց յուրաքանչյուր պնդում հերքվում է աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերումներով: Նրանց ազդեցության տակ կարող է ընկնել կա՛մ Աստվածաշունչ չկարդացած կա՛մ խիստ թուլամորթ մարդը:


Աստվածաշնչում գրվածը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չէ, եւ ինչ դրան հակասում է, թակարդ չէ: Ոչ էլ եհովայական դարձած մարդիկ են թուլամորթ: Ամեն մարդ իր մի բանը գտել է. մեկը նյութական շահ, մյուսը հանգստություն, երրորդը հավատ, մյուսին գուցե հուսահատությունից է հանել իր նոր հավատը...

Վերջը մի բան եմ հասկանում մենակ. ամբողջ կռիվները, թե կրոնների միջև, թե մի կրոնի ու դրա աղանդների մի խնդրի համար են տարվել. թե ում գրպանն է գնալու տասանորդը, ում ձեռքն է լինելու իշխանությունը:
Ես նախընտրում եմ՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը  :Smile: 

հ.գ. Եհովայականները զենք չեն վերցնում հետևյալ մեկնաբանմամբ. եթե թե մեր կողմից, թե հակառակորդի բոլորը հրաժարվեն զենք վերցնել, պատերազմները կդադարեն: Սա պացիֆիստական մղում է, իրական նպատակն ինչ է՝ չգիտեմ...

----------

boooooooom (03.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.10.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> այս մարդիկ գոնե հանուն գաղափարի զենք չեն վերցնում


Թուրքերն ու ֆաշիստներն ինչ արեցին հանուն գաղափարի արեցին

----------

Moonwalker (03.10.2010), Tig (04.10.2010), Հարդ (03.10.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ դու ես որոշում ինչի մեջ իմաստ կա, ինչի մեջ չկա՞  Կոնկրետ ինձ համար հավասարապես անիմաստ է թվում, թե եհովայական դոգմաները, թե քրիստոնեական, թե մուսուլմանական, թե ջայնիստական, եւ այլն: Ինչ տարբերություն, թե ով ինչի է հավատում.. բոլորինն էլ նույն հեքիթաների գրքից է, մենակ թե սրանք պաշտոնական հեքիաթից է, էն մյուսը՝ անօրինական:


Դու ունես քո տեսակետը ու ամեն ինչ տեսնում ես աթեիզմի սպեկտրի միջով: Ու ես իմ փորձով եմ համոզվել, որ կրոնական տարբեր հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ նման հարցերում ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն կարող գալ:




> Աստվածաշնչում գրվածը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չէ, եւ ինչ դրան հակասում է, թակարդ չէ: Ոչ էլ եհովայական դարձած մարդիկ են թուլամորթ: Ամեն մարդ իր մի բանը գտել է. մեկը նյութական շահ, մյուսը հանգստություն, երրորդը հավատ, մյուսին գուցե հուսահատությունից է հանել իր նոր հավատը...


Քո ոճով պատասխանեմ. իսկ դու ես որոշում Աստվածաշնչում գրվածը ճշմարտություն է, թե չէ :Wink:  Ու ես ոչինչ չէի ունենա եհովականների դեմ (ինչպես չունեմ օրինակ քո դեմ), եթե մրանք չզբաղվեին հոգեվորսությամբ:




> Վերջը մի բան եմ հասկանում մենակ. ամբողջ կռիվները, թե կրոնների միջև, թե մի կրոնի ու դրա աղանդների մի խնդրի համար են տարվել. թե ում գրպանն է գնալու տասանորդը, ում ձեռքն է լինելու իշխանությունը:
> Ես նախընտրում եմ՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը


Դե ես էլ, հայրենասեր լինելով, նախընտրում եմ Սուրբ Երրորդությունը: Մեկը, մյուսի հետ կապ չունի:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (03.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Smile: 
Նայիր, ես հավատացյալ չեմ, այդ պատճառով ինձ համար անհասկանալի է, ինչպես խելքը գլխին մարդ կարող է հավատալ նրան, որ գալու է ժամանակ, երբ մեռելները հարություն կառնեն ու կքայլեն երկրի վրայով..

Բայց քրիստոնյա հավատացյալը, եթե հավատում է, որ Մարիամը հղիացել է սուրբ հոգուց, որ կա դժողք, ու դրախտ, որ Ապոկալիպսիս է լինելու... Ինչպես չի հասկանում ուրիշ մարդկանց, ովքեր ՀԱԱԱՄԱՐՅԱ նույն բաներին են հավատում, ինչ նա... Ու նրանց վատաբանում ես, անվանելով թուլակամ... 

Տարբերությունն ինչում է՞ միայն նրանում, որ սա պաշտոնական է, նա ոչ պաշտոնական...
Իդեպ, եհովայականները օգտվում են ՆՈՒՅՆ Աստվածաշնչից, ինչ պաշտոնական կրոնը... 

Եթե ասեք՝ եհավայականները խարխլում են ՀՀ պետության հիմքերը ՝ համաձայն եմ։
Իսկ հոգևոր–հոգեբանական առումներով դուք բարոյական իրավունք չունեք մարդկանց մեղադրելու ինչ–ինչ բաներին հավատալու համար։

 :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (04.10.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ֆրեյա ջան հիմա շտապում եմ, քիչ ուշ ավելի հիմնավոր պատասխան կտամ :Wink:  Հիմա մի բան կասեմ: Մեր կողքի հարևանը եհովական է, եհովական է ամբողջ ընտանիքով՝ ինքը, կինը, զոքանջը, 2 երեխաները: Իրանց հետ մեր շփումը խիստ սիմվոլիկ է՝ բարև-հաջող: Մի 5 տարի առաջ 3-րդ երեխան ունեցան: Շատ լավ տղա էր՝ ուրախ ու կարամ ասեմ իրանց ընտանիքի ամենախելացի մարդն էր՝ չնայած տարիքին: Էս 2 ամիս է էդ տղային իրենց հետ հավաքների են տանում: Ու երեխեն 360 աստիճան փոխվել է: Մի քանի օր առաջ նկատեցի. տղայի աչքերի փայլն է կորել: Ու էս փաստն ինձ շատ բան է ասում, ուրիշներին՝ չգիտեմ :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

> Նայիր, ես հավատացյալ չեմ, այդ պատճառով ինձ համար անհասկանալի է, ինչպես խելքը գլխին մարդ կարող է հավատալ նրան, որ գալու է ժամանակ, երբ մեռելները հարություն կառնեն ու կքայլեն երկրի վրայով..
> 
> Բայց քրիստոնյա հավատացյալը, եթե հավատում է, որ Մարիամը հղիացել է սուրբ հոգուց, որ կա դժողք, ու դրախտ, որ Ապոկալիպսիս է լինելու... Ինչպես չի հասկանում ուրիշ մարդկանց, ովքեր ՀԱԱԱՄԱՐՅԱ նույն բաներին են հավատում, ինչ նա... Ու նրանց վատաբանում ես, անվանելով թուլակամ... 
> 
> Տարբերությունն ինչում է՞ միայն նրանում, որ սա պաշտոնական է, նա ոչ պաշտոնական...
> Իդեպ, եհովայականները օգտվում են ՆՈՒՅՆ Աստվածաշնչից, ինչ պաշտոնական կրոնը... 
> 
> Եթե ասեք՝ եհավայականները խարխլում են ՀՀ պետության հիմքերը ՝ համաձայն եմ։
> *Իսկ հոգևոր–հոգեբանական առումներով դուք բարոյական իրավունք չունեք մարդկանց մեղադրելու ինչ–ինչ բաներին հավատալու համար։*


Քրիստոնեաներն աթեիստերի առօրյան չեն փորձում թափանցել ու համոզել, որ քրիստոնեա դառնան: Ըստ դրա, նրանք ունեն եհովայականներին մեղադրելու հիմքեր:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Քրիստոնեաներն աթեիստերի առօրյան չեն փորձում թափանցել ու համոզել, որ քրիստոնեա դառնան: Ըստ դրա, նրանք ունեն եհովայականներին մեղադրելու հիմքեր:


 Հմ  :Smile:   Ով ասաց, որ չեն փորձում, լավ էլ փորձում են  :Smile:  Ճիշտ է, պետական լծակներ ունեն իրենց ձեռքին, ինչի համար փողոց ընկնեն...

Ամեն տեղ պաշտոնական եկեղեցին, մեռելոցը տեղափոխելով զզվացնում թողում են, ինչի պատճառով երկուշաբտի տանն ենք լինում իսկ գյոզալ շաբաթ օրով աշխատում ենք, ընտրություններից առջ կաթողիկոսի "ռ..դեմքն" է պայլում էկրաններից, եկեղեցին "պաշտոնականացնում է" հարսանիք ու մահ, տերտերները քարոզում են ու առավոտից երեկո՝ մենք քրիստոնեությունը պաշտոնապես ընդունած առաջին պետությունն ենք, հայերը շատ պետք է գնան եկեղեցի, եւ ինչ ասես–չասես՝ միայն Աստվածաշնչի դոգմաներով են քեզ պատասխանում։

Որոշ մարդկանց պայծառ մտահղացումները առաջարկում էին վերականգնել տասանորդը...

----------


## Հարդ

Խոսքս էն մասին ա, որ դեռ երբեք փողոցում ինձ ոչ մեկ չի մոտեցել, ու ճանճի նման ոչ մեկ դուռս չի ծեծել ու քրիստոնեություն ինձ քարոզել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Խոսքս էն մասին ա, որ դեռ երբեք փողոցում ինձ ոչ մեկ չի մոտեցել, ու ճանճի նման ոչ մեկ դուռս չի ծեծել ու քրիստոնեություն ինձ քարոզել:


Հասկանում եմ, Հարդ ջան։ Ասում եմ, պաշտոնական կրոնը դրա կարիքը չունի, ինքը վերը նշված լծակներով լրիվ բավարարվում ա, դրա համար էլ փողոցներով չի ման գալիս։

----------

Հարդ (04.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Թուրքերն ու ֆաշիստներն ինչ արեցին հանուն գաղափարի արեցին


Հետաքրքիր միտք ես արտահայտում, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ՝ ինչու՞ ես գրառումս անդամատել ու գրառմանդ մեջ մեջբերել, խնդրում եմ անիմաստ գրառումս մի մեջբերեք, եթե չեք կարդացել:

----------


## luys747

> Իդեպ, եհովայականները օգտվում են ՆՈՒՅՆ Աստվածաշնչից, ինչ պաշտոնական կրոնը...


 Եհովայի վկաները արդեն նույն Աստվածաշնչից չեն օգտվում: Նրանք փոխել են շատ տողեր, որոնք ուղղակիորեն հակասում են իրենց դրույթներին

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.10.2010)

----------


## Freeman

> Հետաքրքիր միտք ես արտահայտում, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ՝ ինչու՞ ես գրառումս անդամատել ու գրառմանդ մեջ մեջբերել, խնդրում եմ անիմաստ գրառումս մի մեջբերեք, եթե չեք կարդացել:


Գրառումդ կարդացել եմ,մեջբերել եմ միայն այն մասը,որին պատասխանում էի,ու դրանից գրառմանդ իմաստը չի փոխվել

----------


## Շինարար

> Գրառումդ կարդացել եմ,մեջբերել եմ միայն այն մասը,որին պատասխանում էի,ու դրանից գրառմանդ իմաստը չի փոխվել


Էդ դեպքում տվյալ պատասխանդ որքանո՞վ էր իմ գրառման թեկուզ այդ հատվածի պատասխան: Ես թուրքերի կամ ֆաշիստների գաղափարներին, կամ թեկուզ Եհովայի վկաների գաղափարներին իմ գրառմամբ որևէ կերպ համակրություն կամ հակակրություն հայտնե՞լ եմ, ախր ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ասում:

----------


## Freeman

> Էդ դեպքում տվյալ պատասխանդ որքանո՞վ էր իմ գրառման թեկուզ այդ հատվածի պատասխան: Ես թուրքերի կամ ֆաշիստների գաղափարներին, կամ թեկուզ Եհովայի վկաների գաղափարներին իմ գրառմամբ որևէ կերպ համակրություն կամ հակակրություն հայտնե՞լ եմ, ախր ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ասում:


Կապ ուներ էնքանով, որ ասում էի «հանուն գաղափարի» բանակ չգնալը արադարացում չի

----------


## Nyuton

Գայլն իր ձագերին կերակրելու համար բռնումա նապաստակին և նապաստակի ձագերին թողնումա անտեր:
Ինձ ով կասի, արդյոք գայլը մեղքա գործում և Եհովան նրան անպայման կպատժի?
Թե շատ էլ լավա անում, պետքա նապաստակի ձագերին էլ ուտեր, որ անտեր չմեծանաին:  :Diablo:

----------


## Boboloz

Ընդհանրապես Եհովայի վկաներին պիտի համարենք մեր ազգի թշնամիներից,որովհետև նրանք ազգ չեն ուզում ճանաչել…Նրանց գործունեությունը տանում է տեպի համահարթեցման :Angry2:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ընդհանրապես Եհովայի վկաներին պիտի համարենք մեր ազգի թշնամիներից,որովհետև նրանք ազգ չեն ուզում ճանաչել…Նրանց գործունեությունը տանում է տեպի համահարթեցման


Քրիստոսը  ազգայնամոլություն  էր  չէ՞ քարոզում.

----------


## Rammstein

> Քրիստոսը  ազգայնամոլություն  էր  չէ՞ քարոզում.


Չէ, վստահ եմ, որ Քրիստոսը տարբերում էր ազգային շահն ու ազգայնամոլությունը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճիշտ ես դատում է՜, ու նորից գալիս ենք էն խնդրին, որ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունը Հայաստանում անկախ մենթալիտետից հաղթահարելի է նորմալ հասարակություն կառուցելու միջոցով: Ու էդ նորմալ հասարակական շինարարությունը պիտի ամենավերևից սկսվի: Ձուկը գլխից է փթած լինում: Համակարգը, որում ապրում ենք՝ սովետական ֆունդամենտի վրա եվրոպական պատերով ու ռուսական տանիքով տան ա նման՝ ազգայնամոլական սվաղի վրա անփութորեն փակցրած ժողովրդավարական պաստառներով ու թուրքպարսկական կահույքով: Էս շիլափլավի մեջ կրոնական խնդիրները ոչ միայն առաջին պլանում չեն կարող լինել, այլև ինքնին միջոց են պարբերաբար կրակ բորբոքելու՝ նպատակ ունենալով  ինչ-ինչ նեղ խմբակային հարցեր լուծելու: 
> Մեզ առողջ հասարակություն է պետք, իսկ առողջ հասարակությունում էդ խնդիրները հեշտ կլուծվեն:
> Կար *այլ ճանապարհ*, ինչը, ոնց ցույց տվեց ժամանակը, տանում է փակուղի: Հիմա ժամանակն է, որ հայն էլ գիտակցի, որ պարտադիր չէ, որ շրջապատում բոլորն  իր նման լինեն: Ու իր հետ ունեցած տարբերությունը ինքնին թշնամության շարժառիթ չի կարող լինել: Ու ինչքան շուտ գիտակցի, էնքան լավ մեր երկրի համար:


Հարևան թեմայից շեղվեմ այստեղ, որ թեմայից դուրս չլինի.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecu...n_Nazi_Germany

Բայց լավ հոդված էր: Այ էս մասը շատ դուրս եկավ



> On April 24, 1933, officials seized and shut down the Watch Tower office in Magdeburg, Germany.* Under pressure from the U.S. State Department*, the police returned the property.


Տեսնես ինչ կապ ունե՞ր դեռևս 33 թվականին ԱՄՆի պետական համակարգը Եհովայի վկաների պաշտպանություն իրականացնելու: Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտխանությունով էր հա՞ երևի տոգորվել:

----------

Lion (11.07.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (22.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Տեսնես ինչ կապ ունե՞ր դեռևս 33 թվականին ԱՄՆի պետական համակարգը Եհովայի վկաների պաշտպանություն իրականացնելու: Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտխանությունով էր հա՞ երևի տոգորվել:


Ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ հենց էտ ժամանակ Եհովայի վկաները ԱՄՆ-ում ունեին շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ պետական ատյանների հետ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecu..._United_States

----------

Lion (11.07.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Քրիստոնեաներն աթեիստերի առօրյան չեն փորձում թափանցել ու համոզել, որ քրիստոնեա դառնան: Ըստ դրա, նրանք ունեն եհովայականներին մեղադրելու հիմքեր:


բայց սենց բաներ ասում  են չէ .
 - մոլորյալ, ճանապարհից շեղված, պիտի հետ բերենք հոտ, հովիվ..
բացի դրանից գուցե հիմա չեն փորձում, բայց տարիներ/դարեր  առաջ...ծեծ, ջարդ, արշավանք, բան... ապրում եին ելի մարդիկ , կրակապաշտ էին կամ չգիտեմ ինչապաշտ...
բացարձակ ճիշտ/սխալ գոյություն չունի, հետևաբար կուրորեն հավատալ ինչ որ գրքի/մարդու/երևույթի ու մնացած ամեն ինչ, ինչ չի տեղավորվում "հավատքի" սահմաններում համարել սխալ/ոչ ճիշտ/մոլորություն/անիմաստ կյանք մեղմ ասաց անհեթեթություն եմ համարում -առանց որևէ վիրավորանքի..
ամեն մեկը ինքն է ընտրում ինչպես ապրել/ինչին հավատալ, նույնիսկ եթե քեզ քարոզում/համոզում են, միևնույն է ընտրությունը քունն է.
Ես հավատում եմ բնությանը, տիեզերքին..ու վերջ. Ես չգիտեմ դժոխք/դրախտ կա թե չէ, մի գուցե կա մի գուցե ոչ...բայց ինչ է նշանակում հիմիկվանից ամեն քայլ անելուց առաջ մտածելմ այդ մասին, կամ ինչ օրենք կա ինչ որ գրքում այդ մասին գրած,  դա չի լինի որ ես ապրում եմ ինզ համար, դա կլինի որ ես ապրում եմ ինչ որ մեկի համար /ինչ անուն ուզում եք դրեք, Աստված, Ալլահ,Եհովա/
ես աշխատում եմ չանել այնպիսի քայլեր, որ գիշերներ քնելուց խիղճս չտանջի, բայց խիղճս հաստատ չի տանջում այն պատչառով, որ ինչ որ մեկը/բան արգելել ե այդ բանը անել..

----------

VisTolog (11.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> բայց սենց բաներ ասում  են չէ .
>  - մոլորյալ, ճանապարհից շեղված, պիտի հետ բերենք հոտ, հովիվ..
> բացի դրանից գուցե հիմա չեն փորձում, բայց տարիներ/դարեր  առաջ...ծեծ, ջարդ, արշավանք, բան... ապրում եին ելի մարդիկ , կրակապաշտ էին կամ չգիտեմ ինչապաշտ...
> բացարձակ ճիշտ/սխալ գոյություն չունի, հետևաբար կուրորեն հավատալ ինչ որ գրքի/մարդու/երևույթի ու մնացած ամեն ինչ, ինչ չի տեղավորվում "հավատքի" սահմաններում համարել սխալ/ոչ ճիշտ/մոլորություն/անիմաստ կյանք մեղմ ասաց անհեթեթություն եմ համարում -առանց որևէ վիրավորանքի..


Ես էլ առանց վիրավորելու պատասխանեմ Զանազան ջան, քրիստոնյան շատ էլ լավ հիմքեր ունի հավատալու Քրիստոսին, նրա հավատքը կույր չի , այդ ձեր վարդապետություններն են անհիմն, թերի, ոչ գործնական: Խոսում եք պատմական դեպքերից որոնք հիմնավորված չեն, պաշտում եք հորինվածներին որոնք ոչ տեսնում են ոչ էլ լսում: Քրիստոսը քրիստոնյաի կյանքում իրական գործող անձ է:



> ամեն մեկը ինքն է ընտրում ինչպես ապրել/ինչին հավատալ, նույնիսկ եթե քեզ քարոզում/համոզում են, միևնույն է ընտրությունը քունն է.


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, որ ընտրությունը քոնն է («...ով ուզում է ինձ հետևվի, թող իր խաչը վերցնի և գա իմ հետեւից» Քրիստ.) դու ունես ազատ կամք, միայն թե քո կամքով ուրիշին մի վնասի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ հենց էտ ժամանակ Եհովայի վկաները ԱՄՆ-ում ունեին շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ պետական ատյանների հետ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecu..._United_States


Կարդացի հոդվածը:
Բնականաբար այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Իրեն ձեռք չի տալիս իր մոտ ունենալ պետական սիմվոլները թքած ունեցող (տես դպրոցներում ամեն առավոտ դրոշին նվիրված երգի մասին հատվածը), բանակ չգնացող մարդկանց: Իսկ իր տարածքից դուրս, օրինակ Գերմանիա կարելի ա նույնիսկ շահերը պաշտպանել: Խելացի ա իհարկե: Դրա համար էլ իրենք են աշխարհը կառավարում:

----------


## Jarre

> Կարդացի հոդվածը:
> Բնականաբար այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Իրեն ձեռք չի տալիս իր մոտ ունենալ պետական սիմվոլները թքած ունեցող (տես դպրոցներում ամեն առավոտ դրոշին նվիրված երգի մասին հատվածը), բանակ չգնացող մարդկանց:Իսկ իր տարածքից դուրս, օրինակ Գերմանիա կարելի ա նույնիսկ շահերը պաշտպանել: Խելացի ա իհարկե: Դրա համար էլ իրենք են աշխարհը կառավարում:


*Ներսես_AM*, դե տեսնում ես քո ասածը ցույց է տալիս, որ նրանք ԱՄՆ-ի պետական շահերի պաշտպանության հետ որևէ կապ չունեն։

Իսկ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը «բարեգործության» պես մի բան է, որ միայն անունով է «բարեգործություն»։ Բայց փաստը փաստ է, որ այդ համակարգը դեռևս աշխատում է և շատ երկրներում ՄԻ ոլորտում մտցրել է լուրջ բարեփումներ։ (Եթե նկատեցիր վիքիփեդիայում այդ մտքի առջև չկա հղում, այսինքն դա դեռ հարց է նման «օգնություն» եղել է թե ոչ)։

Քանի որ խոսք գնաց Նացիստական Գերմանիայում Եհովայի վկաների հալածանքի մասին, ապա պետք է նշել, որ քննադատելու և պախարակելու ցանկությունը որքան էլ մեծ լինի, միևնույն է փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ այն ժամանակ, երբ Եկեղեցին (սա կաթոլիկներին վիրավորելու համար չեմ գրում, պարզապես ներկայացնում եմ հանրաճանաչ փաստ) համագործակցում էր Հիտլերյան իշխանության հետ, Եհովայի վկաները որպես խումբ մինչև վերջ պահպանեցին քաղաքական և ռազմական չեզոքություն Նացիստական Գերմանիայում, ինչի պատճառով մոտ 2.500-5.000 Եհովայի վկա կորցրեց իր կյանքը համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներում, որոնցից 200-ը դատարանի վճռով ստացել էին մահապատիժ, էլ չասած այն մասին, որ նրանք այն եզակի մարդկանցից էին, ովքեր փորձում էին աշխարհին հայտնել համակենտրոնացման ճամբարների մասին (*Holocaust Teacher Resource Center*)։

Այսօր շատերը զզվանքով են հիշում Նացիոնալ Սոցիալիստներին, Հիթլերին, Գեբելսին, Հիմլերին և նրանց ովքեր աջակցել են այդ համակարգին։ Կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրը ի վիճակի կլինի համապատասխան հետևություն անել։

----------


## zanazan

> Ես էլ առանց վիրավորելու պատասխանեմ Զանազան ջան, քրիստոնյան շատ էլ լավ հիմքեր ունի հավատալու Քրիստոսին, նրա հավատքը կույր չի , այդ ձեր վարդապետություններն են անհիմն, թերի, ոչ գործնական:


Հարգելիս ,նկատիր որ ես վարդապետություններ չունեմ, են ել անհիմն,թերի, ոչ գործնական լօլ



> Խոսում եք պատմական դեպքերից որոնք հիմնավորված չեն


Որ պատմական դեպքերը հիմնավանիորված չեն , են որ ծեծ, ջարդ, արշավանք, բան...մտածիր ոնց ուզում ես անկեղծ ասած ես շոգին բանավիճելու հավես չունեմ...մանավանդ որ դա արդեն պատմություն է, ինչ կա որ, կարող ա պատմություն գրողները միահամուռ ուժերով խաբում են, չեմ բացաոում.



> պաշտում եք հորինվածներին որոնք ոչ տեսնում են ոչ էլ լսում:


Դե եթե քեզ համար բնությունն ու տիեզերքը հորինված բաներ են, էհ «ինչ ասեմ,հենա սաղ ասիր» վիճակ ա



> Քրիստոսը քրիստոնյաի կյանքում իրական գործող անձ է:


դե կոնկրետ դրա դեմ բան չունեմ, նորից կսեմ, լեննագաներեն, կուզես Քրիստոս, կուզես Ալլահ , կուզես Բուդա, ենա որ վնաս չտաս դրանով ոչ մեկին, դու դրա հասշվին, դրանով, դրա միջոցով, մեջով, դրսով ինչքան լավ ապրես ես ենքան ուրախ կլինեմ.

----------


## zanazan

> Ես էլ առանց վիրավորելու պատասխանեմ Զանազան ջան, քրիստոնյան շատ էլ լավ հիմքեր ունի հավատալու Քրիստոսին, նրա հավատքը կույր չի , այդ ձեր վարդապետություններն են անհիմն, թերի, ոչ գործնական: Խոսում եք պատմական դեպքերից որոնք հիմնավորված չեն, պաշտում եք հորինվածներին որոնք ոչ տեսնում են ոչ էլ լսում: Քրիստոսը քրիստոնյաի կյանքում իրական գործող անձ է:


Հա մոռացա ասեմ, հիմք ունես հավատա քեզ ովա բան ասում? բայց հաստատ հիմք չունես չհավատացողին, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել կոնկրետ քո հավատքին չհետևողին անվանել մոլորյալ, ճանապարհից շեղված, չգիտեմ ինչ...

----------


## հովարս

> Հա մոռացա ասեմ, հիմք ունես հավատա քեզ ովա բան ասում? բայց հաստատ հիմք չունես չհավատացողին, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել կոնկրետ քո հավատքին չհետևողին անվանել մոլորյալ, ճանապարհից շեղված, չգիտեմ ինչ...


Ե՞րբ քեզ անվանեցի մոլորյալ, ճանապարհից շեղված և չգիտեմ ինչ: 




> Դե եթե քեզ համար բնությունն ու տիեզերքը հորինված բաներ են, էհ «ինչ ասեմ,հենա սաղ ասիր» վիճակ ա


Ինձ համար բնությունը և տիեզերքը արարված են, և ես պաշտում եմ դրանց Արարիչին:

----------

Jarre (12.07.2011), ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տարբերությունն ինչում է՞ միայն նրանում, որ սա պաշտոնական է, նա ոչ պաշտոնական...
> Իդեպ, եհովայականները օգտվում են ՆՈՒՅՆ Աստվածաշնչից, ինչ պաշտոնական կրոնը... 
> 
> Եթե ասեք՝ եհավայականները խարխլում են ՀՀ պետության հիմքերը ՝ համաձայն եմ։
> Իսկ հոգևոր–հոգեբանական առումներով դուք բարոյական իրավունք չունեք մարդկանց մեղադրելու ինչ–ինչ բաներին հավատալու համար։


Տարբերությունը իհարեկ շատ մեծ չի, բայց որ եհովականները Աստծո կերպարը մաքսիմալ մոտեցրել են մեշոկ պապիի կերպարին՝ փաստ է: Նրանք խորապես հավատացել են ու սերտաճել են այն մտքին, որ մոմ վառելու համար բոբո պապիկը իրենց կզրկի փրկության հնարավորությունից :Blink:  ես համարում եմ, որ եհովականությունը քարոզում է Աստվածաֆոբիա: Իռացոինալ եւ հակատրամաբանական մոտեցումներով  իրենց անձը դեգրադացման եւ ինքնաոչնչացման ճանապարհին են դնում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Աստծո հեղինակության հետ են խաղ անում:

----------


## Jarre

> Իռացոինալ եւ հակատրամաբանական մոտեցումներով  իրենց անձը դեգրադացման եւ ինքնաոչնչացման ճանապարհին են դնում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Աստծո հեղինակության հետ են խաղ անում:


Չամիչ ջան, սա անձնական մոտեցում է, որի դեմ ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել։ Դու այդպիսի տպավորություն ունես։

Իսկ այ էս մեկը, քեզ վիրավորելու համար չեմ ասում, բայց սա պարզապես չի համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը։




> Տարբերությունը իհարեկ շատ մեծ չի, բայց որ եհովականները Աստծո կերպարը մաքսիմալ մոտեցրել են մեշոկ պապիի կերպարին՝ փաստ է: Նրանք խորապես հավատացել են ու սերտաճել են այն մտքին, որ մոմ վառելու համար բոբո պապիկը իրենց կզրկի փրկության հնարավորությունից ես համարում եմ, որ եհովականությունը քարոզում է Աստվածաֆոբիա:


Կարծում եմ, որ նման եզրահանգման գալու համար ունես ինչ որ պատճառ կամ հիմք, կասե՞ս որոնք են դրանք։

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կարծում եմ, որ նման եզրահանգման գալու համար ունես ինչ որ պատճառ կամ հիմք, կասե՞ս որոնք են դրանք։


Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ փնտրում, պատճառները եհովականներն են տրամադրում, իրենց կեղծ ուսմունքով զրպարտելով Աստծո անունը: Տարիներ առաջ եհովայի վկայի հետ նույն կոլեկտիվում էի աշխատում, էնպես ստացվեց, որ Նոր Տարվա գիշերը պիտի աշխատեինք, բնականաբար նա էլ էր այդ օրը գործի եկել, բոլորս  բաժակները լցրած սպասում էինք այն պահին երբ ժամացույցի սլաքները ցույց կտան Նոր Տարվա մուտքը,  նկատեցինք, որ եհովական մեր կոլեգան անհետացել է անհայտ ուղությամբ: Մեկ ժամ հետո նա նոր հայտնվեց, վախից փախել էր, քանի, որ իր ամբողջ էությամբ հավավտում էր եւ սարսափելի վախենում, որ այդ տոնակատարությանը ներկա գտնվելու համար Աստված իրեն պիտի պատժի եւ զրկի փրկության հնարավորությունից: Նեղվեցի Աստծո փոխարեն:

Հոգեբուժության եւ հոգեբանության մեջ ֆոբիա բառը մեկնաբանվում է, որպես իռացիոնալ վախ: Բերածս օրինակը իռացիոնալ, *իրական հիմքերից զուրկ վախի* դրսեւորում է: Օգտվելով մարդկանց բարեպաշտությունից, սնահավատությունից, դյուրահավատ լինելուց,  նման կրոնական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչները վախ ներշնչելու հատուկ ձեւեր են մշակում մարդկանց հեշտ կառավարելի եւ կամազուրկ դարձնելու համար: Ես համարում եմ, որ եհովայի վկաներ ուսմունքը մարդու հոգեկան առողջության համար լուրջ վտանգ է ներկայացնում: Մնում է միայն ենթադրել թե ու՞մ շահերից է բխում մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու զանազան մեթոդներ մշակել, այդ մեթոդները հաջողությամբ կիրառել, մարդկանց զրկել հոգեկան առողջությունից: Առողջ հասարակություն՝ առողջ պետություն: Իսկ երբ հասարակությունը առանց այն էլ հեռու է առողջ կոչվելուց, գտնելով պարարտ հող , նման ուսմունքները  շատ ավելի մեծ արագությամբ են տարածվում, զգալով իրենց ինչպես ձուկը ջրում:

----------

հովարս (13.07.2011), ՆանՍ (13.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ընդհանրապես ամեն տեսակ տոներից և ծնունդներից խուսափում են:




> Աստված իրեն պիտի պատժի եւ զրկի փրկության հնարավորությունից:


Պարադոքս են, ո՞ր փրկության մասին են խոսում , երբ չեն հավատուն մեռելների հարությանը, չեն հավատում հոգու գոյությանը, չեն հավատում դժոխքի և դրախտի գոյությանը, չգիտեն ինչ է ապաշխարություն և վերստին ծնունդ և փորձում են գործերով փրկվել:




> Մնում է միայն ենթադրել թե ու՞մ շահերից է բխում մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու զանազան մեթոդներ մշակել, այդ մեթոդները հաջողությամբ կիրառել, մարդկանց զրկել հոգեկան առողջությունից


Ամերիկայի և Մասոնների շահերից, շատ են հովանավորում




> նման ուսմունքները շատ ավելի մեծ արագությամբ են տարածվում, զգալով իրենց ինչպես ձուկը ջրում:


Պատճառը մարդու նեղությունն է, և նրանք՝ վկաները օգտվում են այդ հնարավորություններից

----------

ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## վրեժ62

Պարադոքս են, ո՞ր փրկության մասին են խոսում , երբ չեն հավատուն մեռելների հարությանը, չեն հավատում հոգու գոյությանը, չեն հավատում դժոխքի և դրախտի գոյությանը, չգիտեն ինչ է ապաշխարություն և վերստին ծնունդ և փորձում են գործերով փրկվել:




Հարգելի  Հովարս,  հիմա  դուք  մեռելների  հարության  եք  հավատում, թե  հոգու  անմահությանը: Դրանք  լրիվ   տարբեր  են:

----------


## Jarre

*Չամիչ*, դու օրինակ տարբերություն տեսնում ե՞ս տնական բամբասանքի և փաստերի միջև։ Դու ոչ մի փաստ չես բերել, պարզապես շարունակում ես անհիմն կարծիքդ պնդել։ Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու։




> Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ փնտրում, պատճառները եհովականներն են տրամադրում, իրենց կեղծ ուսմունքով զրպարտելով Աստծո անունը:


Կրկին գրում ես նույն միտքը՝ առանց ապացույց նշելու։ Հիմա կոնկրետ խնդրում եմ մեջբեր իրենց ուսմունքներից մեկը, որըը զրպարտում է Աստծու անունը։




> Տարիներ առաջ եհովայի վկայի հետ նույն կոլեկտիվում էի աշխատում, էնպես ստացվեց, որ Նոր Տարվա գիշերը պիտի աշխատեինք, բնականաբար նա էլ էր այդ օրը գործի եկել, բոլորս  բաժակները լցրած սպասում էինք այն պահին երբ ժամացույցի սլաքները ցույց կտան Նոր Տարվա մուտքը,  նկատեցինք, որ եհովական մեր կոլեգան անհետացել է անհայտ ուղությամբ: Մեկ ժամ հետո նա նոր հայտնվեց, վախից փախել էր, քանի, որ իր ամբողջ էությամբ հավավտում էր եւ սարսափելի վախենում, որ այդ տոնակատարությանը ներկա գտնվելու համար Աստված իրեն պիտի պատժի եւ զրկի փրկության հնարավորությունից: Նեղվեցի Աստծո փոխարեն:


Անձնական կարծիքդ է։ Ես ունեմ բազմաթիվ Եհովայի վկա ընկերներ ու պարզապես ծիծաղս ա գալիս քո գրածից։ Եթե դու *ենթադրել ես*, իսկ դու ենթադրել ես, որ ինքը վախեցել է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա պետք է որպես փաստ ներկայացնես։

Նույն կերպ ես կարող եմ քո ցանկացած համոզմունք վերցնեմ ու ասեմ դու չես անում, որովհետև սարսափելի վախենում ես, որ այդ արարքը անելով Աստված քեզ պիտի պատժի փրկության հնարավորությունից։ Դատիր ինքդ, ճիշտ կլինի՞ իմ արածը։

Եհովայի վկաներից շատերը հրաժարվում են նշել որևէ տոնակատարություն, որը ունի կրոնական ծագում, քանի որ կրոնը դա Աստծու և մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունն է։ Նրանք ընդունում են, որ եթե կրոնական ծագում ունեցող է, ապա պետք է հիմքը լինի Աստվածաշունչը։

Այստեղ ի՞նչն է զրպարտում Աստծուն։
Ո՞ւր է վախ։




> Ես համարում եմ, որ եհովայի վկաներ ուսմունքը մարդու հոգեկան առողջության համար լուրջ վտանգ է ներկայացնում: Մնում է միայն ենթադրել թե ու՞մ շահերից է բխում մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու զանազան մեթոդներ մշակել, այդ մեթոդները հաջողությամբ կիրառել, մարդկանց զրկել հոգեկան առողջությունից: Առողջ հասարակություն՝ առողջ պետություն: Իսկ երբ հասարակությունը առանց այն էլ հեռու է առողջ կոչվելուց, գտնելով պարարտ հող , նման ուսմունքները  շատ ավելի մեծ արագությամբ են տարածվում, զգալով իրենց ինչպես ձուկը ջրում:


Այ սա բավական լուրջ ու հետաքրքիր թեմա է։ Սպասում եմ կոնկրետ *փաստերի*։




> Հոգեբուժության եւ հոգեբանության մեջ ֆոբիա բառը մեկնաբանվում է, որպես իռացիոնալ վախ: Բերածս օրինակը իռացիոնալ, *իրական հիմքերից զուրկ վախի* դրսեւորում է: Օգտվելով մարդկանց բարեպաշտությունից, սնահավատությունից, դյուրահավատ լինելուց,  նման կրոնական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչները վախ ներշնչելու հատուկ ձեւեր են մշակում մարդկանց հեշտ կառավարելի եւ կամազուրկ դարձնելու համար:


Վախ ներշնչելու այդ հատուկ ձևերից կոնտրետ գոնե մեկը նշիր, խնդրում եմ։

----------


## վրեժ62

> Տարբերությունը իհարեկ շատ մեծ չի, բայց որ եհովականները Աստծո կերպարը մաքսիմալ մոտեցրել են մեշոկ պապիի կերպարին՝ փաստ է: Նրանք խորապես հավատացել են ու սերտաճել են այն մտքին, որ մոմ վառելու համար բոբո պապիկը իրենց կզրկի փրկության հնարավորությունից ես համարում եմ, որ եհովականությունը քարոզում է Աստվածաֆոբիա: Իռացոինալ եւ հակատրամաբանական մոտեցումներով  իրենց անձը դեգրադացման եւ ինքնաոչնչացման ճանապարհին են դնում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Աստծո հեղինակության հետ են խաղ անում:



Հարգելի  Չամիչ,  փոքր  տարիքում,  երբ  ի  բարորություն  մեզ,  մեր   ծնողները  ինչ-որ  բան  արգելում  էին  մեզ,  չեինք  ասում  «բոբո»  են՝  կամ  գուցե   այդպես  էի՞նք  մտածում:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ, որ հարցին պետք է պետական մակարդակով լուծում տրվի: Ու քանի պետությունն ու եկեղեցին պասիվ են, կունենանք այն, ինչ ունենք...

----------

lampone (13.07.2011), հովարս (13.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Չամիչ (13.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հարգելի  Հովարս,  հիմա  դուք  մեռելների  հարության  եք  հավատում, թե  հոգու  անմահությանը: Դրանք  լրիվ   տարբեր  են:


Թող քեզ տարօրինակ չթվա, Վրեժ ջան, բայց ես երուսն էլ հավատում եմ , և տարբերությունը գիտեմ

----------


## հովարս

> Կրկին գրում ես նույն միտքը՝ առանց ապացույց նշելու։ Հիմա կոնկրետ խնդրում եմ մեջբեր իրենց ուսմունքներից մեկը, որըը զրպարտում է Աստծու անունը։


Ժառ ջան, վկաների ամենամեծ զրպարտանքը նա է, որ խեղաթյուրում եմ Աստվածաշունչը:

----------

Lion (13.07.2011)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ժառ ջան, վկաների ամենամեծ զրպարտանքը նա է, որ խեղաթյուրում եմ Աստվածաշունչը:


Հովարս  ջան,  կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշնչի  որ  հատվածնեն  խեղաթյուր է:

----------


## Moonwalker

Լրիվ ի միջիայլոց: :Pardon: 

Դիտարանի հասարակության նախկին ղեկավար *Ֆրեդերիկ Ուիլիամ Ֆրանցի* հարցաքննությունից.




> Դատախազ. - Դուք նաև սովորել եք հին եբրայերե՞ն:
> Ֆրանց. - Այո
> Դ. - Որպեսզի ունենաք բավարար լեզվական հմտություննե՞ր:
> Ֆ. - Այո, Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրման մեջ օգտագործելու համար:
> Դ. - Դուք կարող եք Աստվածաշունչը կարդալ ու հասկանալ հին եբրայերենով, հունարենով, իսպաներենով, պորտուգալերենով, գերմաներենով, ֆրանսերենո՞վ:
> Ֆ. - Այո...
> Դ. - Կարո՞ղ եք դուք ինքնուրույնաբար թարգմանել սա հին եբրայերեն:
> Ֆ. - Ի՞նչ...
> Դ. - Ահա սա, Ծննդոց գրքի երկրորդ գլխի չորրորդ տողը:
> Ֆ. - Ոչ:


*Sapienti sat*

----------

Freeman (13.07.2011), Lion (13.07.2011), հովարս (13.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Լրիվ ի միջիայլոց:
> 
> Դիտարանի հասարակության նախկին ղեկավար *Ֆրեդերիկ Ուիլիամ Ֆրանցի* հարցաքննությունից.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sapienti sat*


Հա, ընդհանրապես ինտերնետում շատ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույցներ և զրույցների դրվագներ կան։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հովարս  ջան,  կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշնչի  որ  հատվածնեն  խեղաթյուր է:


Այն ինչ անգիր եմ հիշում ու պահում «վկաների» հետ զրուցելու համար նախատեսված զինանոցում.

Աստվածաշչի իրենց հրատարակության մեջ՝ 
1. Հովհաննեսի ավետարանի  15-րդ գլխում հանդիպող en emoi՝ «իմ մեջ, ինձանում» կապակցությունը փոխարինված է «իմ հետ կապի, միության մեջ» կապակցությամբ: Իմա՝ «Քրիստոսի մեջ»-ը փոխարինվել է «Քրիստոսի հետ»-ով:
2. Սուրբ Հոգու դրսևորումները գրվում են փոքրատառով (Մատթեոս 28:19, Հովհաննես 14:16 ևն), իմա՝ ժխտվում է դրանց աստվածայնությունը:
3. Հովհաննես 8: 58՝ «Աբրահամի լինելուց առաջ *եմ* ես», իրենց մոտ՝ «Աբրահամի լինելուց առաջ* էի* ես»: Իմա՝ կասկածի տակ է դրվում Քրիստոսի հավերժությունը:
4. Թուղթ առ Կողոսացիս 2: 9՝ «Աստվածություն» բառը փոխարինված է «աստվածային հատկություն» կապակցությամբ: Իմա՝ խեղաթյուրվում է  Քրիստոսի ու Աստվածության կապը:
5. Հովհաննես 1:1-ում, Կողոսացիս 1:16-17-ում, Փիլիպեցիս 1: 23-ում, Եբրայացիս 9: 27-ում կամայականորեն բառեր են ավելացված: Օրինակ Կողոսացիս 1: 16-17-ում ավելացված է կարծեմ «այլ» բառը/որը անգամ փակագծերւմ լինելով զգալիորեն փոխում է իմաստը/:

Ու սա միայն իմ հիշածը: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ*,
> 
> Կրկին գրում ես նույն միտքը՝ առանց ապացույց նշելու։ Հիմա կոնկրետ խնդրում եմ մեջբեր իրենց ուսմունքներից մեկը, որըը զրպարտում է Աստծու անունը։


Jarre ջան, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ  ի դեմս քեզ գործ ունեմ մեկի հետ ով այս օր նոր զրոյից ծանոթանում է եհովայի վկաներ ուսմունքի հետ: Ինչ արած, եթե տեղյակ չես, կամ սիրում ես նույն բանը մի քանի անգամ կարդալ, կրկնեմ, եհովայի վկաներ ուսմունքը իր հետեւորդներին արգելում է մոմ վառել, կազմակերպել ծննդյան արարողություններ, Նոր Տարի նշել, առհասարակ, որեւէ կոնկրետ առիթի դեպքում կազմակերպել տոնական արարողություններ, արգելում է եկեղեցի հաճախել, այս ամենը վերագրելով այն բանին, որ Աստված այդպես է պատվիրել, կամ էլ ներկայացնելով անհեթեթ մեկնաբանություն, ըստ որի եթե Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ կարելի է մոմ վառել, ծնունդ, կնունք նշել կնշանակի Աստված չի պատվիրել, հետեւաբար այդ ամենի վերաբերյալ արգելք է դրել:*Այս ամենը համարում է Աստծո հասցեին ուղղված զրպարտություն, Աստծո անունը, հեղինակությունը խիստ վտանգող կեղծիք:* 

Եթե  դուք դահամարում եք նորմալ, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու, Նոր Տարի կամ ծննդյան տոն նշելու համար մարդուն պատժել եւ փրկության հնարավորությունից զրել, ապա ես դա *համարում եմ Աստծո կերպարը վարկեբեկող՝ առողջ տրամաբանությանը հատուկ հիմեքրից բացարձակ զուրկ ամոթալի հերյուրանք:* 




> Նույն կերպ ես կարող եմ քո ցանկացած համոզմունք վերցնեմ ու ասեմ դու չես անում, որովհետև սարսափելի վախենում ես, որ այդ արարքը անելով Աստված քեզ պիտի պատժի փրկության հնարավորությունից։ Դատիր ինքդ, ճիշտ կլինի՞ իմ արածը։


Այդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ, ըստ քո տրամաբանությանը մեկնաբանի, թե ինչու՞մն է բանը: Ինչու՞ են նրան հրաժարվում մոմ վառելուց, Նոր Տարի նշելուց, եթե այդ բանը անեն ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա: Զարմանում եմ թե ինչի շուրջ ես վիճում, պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ այստեղ գործում է վախի գործոնը: Խելքին մո՞տ է կարծել, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու համար պատժե՞լ, իմ կարծիքով այս պնդումը առողջ տրամաբանական հիմքերից բացարձակապես զուրկ է: Տեղի է ունենում իռացիոնալ մտքերի ազատ մուտք մարդու գիտակցություն: 

Ցանկացած նորմալ  մարդ   ունի ներքին վերահսկող, ցանկացած միտք մուտք գործելով գիտակցություն ենթարկվում է վերահսկման, ենթարկվելով տրամաբանական անալիզի այս կամ այն միտքը գնահատվում է, որպես ռացիոնալ, կամ ոչ ռացիոնալ: Պարտադիր չի, որ մարդու բոլոր մտքերը լինեն ռացոինալ, առողջ մարդու գիտակցություն մուտք են գործում ինչպես ռացիոնալ, այնպես էլ ոչ ռաիոնալ մտքեր, բայց ներքին վերահսկողը կարողանում է տարբերակել ռացիոնալը ոչ ռացոինալից պաշտպանելով գիտակցությունը ոչ ռացիոնալ մտքերի հնարավոր կործանարար ազդեցությունից: Ներքին վերահսկողի բացակայության դեպքում մարդը հեշտությամբ կարող է ընկնել ոչ ռացիոնալ մտքի ազդեցության տակ, այդ մտքերի կողմից ենթարկվել մանիպուլյացիայի, արդյուքնում ամբողջովին դառնալով *կառավարելի* այդ մտքերի կողմից, շատ դեպքերում նման մտքերը կարող են դառնալ սեւեռուն, կպչող, գերակայող: Այսպիսի վիճակները կարող են դառնալ հոգեկան լուրջ խանգարումների պատճառ, երբ մարդը անվերապահորեն սկսում է հավատալ գիտակցության կողմից արտադրված ամեն մի անհեթեթ մտքի: 

Աստված կարող է ինձ մոմ վառելու համար պատժել - սա ընդամենը միտք է, այն էլ ոչ ռացիոնալ, եթե մարդը հավատացել է այս մտքին, կամ էլ հավատացել է, *որ մեկ ուրիշը կարող է իր փոխարեն որոշել, թե որն է ռացիոնալ իսկ որը ոչ*, ապա այս հանգամանքը խոսում է այն մասին, որ ներքին վերահսկողը դիրքերը ահագին զիջել է: Կնշանակի, որ մարդը հոժարակամ զիջել է իր ներքին վերահսկողի դիրքերը, օգտվելով այդ հանգամանքից, մանիպույլացիայի ենթարկող կրոնական ուժերը մարդուն ներշնչել են, որ այդ միտքը Աստծուց է, հետեւաբար չի կարող ենթարկվել քննարկման: 

Հենց այս կերպ են կատրավում հոգեբանական մանիպուլիացիաները, մարդուն ներշնչում են, որ դու հիմար ես, ինքնուրույն տարբերելու եւ վերլուծելու ընդունակ չես եւ միայն «Աստված» գիտի թե քեզ համար  որն է լավ իսկ որն է վատ, այս պարագայում Աստծո դերը ստանձնում են կրոնական կառույցների առաջնորդները, առանց ամաչելու խոսում են Աստծո անունից, ենթարկելով մարդկանց սեփական կամքին, դարձնելով մարդկանց գործիք:

----------

ՆանՍ (14.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> ....եհովայի վկաներ ուսմունքը իր հետեւորդներին արգելում է մոմ վառել, կազմակերպել ծննդյան արարողություններ, Նոր Տարի նշել, առհասարակ, որեւէ կոնկրետ առիթի դեպքում կազմակերպել տոնական արարողություններ, արգելում է եկեղեցի հաճախել, այս ամենը վերագրելով այն բանին, որ Աստված այդպես է պատվիրել, կամ էլ ներկայացնելով անհեթեթ մեկնաբանություն, ըստ որի եթե Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ կարելի է մոմ վառել, ծնունդ, կնունք նշել կնշանակի Աստված չի պատվիրել, հետեւաբար այդ ամենի վերաբերյալ արգելք է դրել:


Այսինքն, եթե Եհովայի վկան (ի դեպ, անձնանունները մեծատառով են գրվում), կրոնի հարցում հիմք է ընդունում միմիայն Աստվածաշունչը և կրոնական արարողությունների հարցում վարվում է միմիայն այնպես ինչպես Աստվածաշունչն է ասում, ուրեմն նա զպրարտում է Աստծո՞ւն։ Է գրված չի, չի անում։ Ի՞նչ կա զրպարտելու։ Գրված ա մոմ վառի, իրանք ասում են գրված չի՞։ Այ դա կլիներ զրպարտանք։

Նույն կերպ ես կարող եմ քեզ մեղադրել՝ * պնդելով* , ոչ թե ապացուցելով ինչպես դու, որ եթե դու Աստծու անունով անում ես մի բան, ինչ նույն Աստծու տված Սուրբ Գրքում չկա գրված ուրեմն դու զրպարտում ես նրան, քանի որ նրան անունից անում ես մի բան, ինչը նա իրականում չի պատվիրել իրեն երկրպագելիս անել։ 

Հիմա եթե անկանխակալ նայես ո՞րն է զրպարտություն՝ Աստծու և Աստվածաշնչի անունից անել մի բան, ինչը այնտեղ չկա՞ գրված, թե՞ չանելը այն, ինչը չկա գրված։ Կրկնում եմ խոսքը վերաբերվում է կրոնական հարցերին։





> *Այս ամենը համարում է Աստծո հասցեին ուղղված զրպարտություն, Աստծո անունը, հեղինակությունը խիստ վտանգող կեղծիք:*


Չամիչ ջան, իհարկե մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր կարծիքը և կարող է մտածել և համարել այն ինչ իր սիրտը կամենա։ Բայց դա փաստ չի։ Դու ասում ես՝ «Եհովայի վկաները մոմ չեն վառում, որովհետև Աստվածաշնչում չկա գրված»։ Չկա գրված, չեն վառում։ Ո՞ւր ա ստեղ զրպարտություն։ Էլի եմ հարց տալիս, Աստվածաշնչում գրված ա արա, իրանք չեն անո՞ւմ ու խաբում են մարդկանց որ տենց բան գրված չի՞։





> Եթե  դուք դա համարում եք նորմալ, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու, Նոր Տարի կամ ծննդյան տոն նշելու համար մարդուն պատժել եւ փրկության հնարավորությունից զրել, ապա ես դա *համարում եմ Աստծո կերպարը վարկեբեկող՝ առողջ տրամաբանությանը հատուկ հիմեքրից բացարձակ զուրկ ամոթալի հերյուրանք:*


Չամիչ ջան, երևի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ հստակ չեմ գրել այդ պատճառով նորից կրկնում եմ. Եհովայի վկաներից շատերը հրաժարվում են նշել այն տոնակատարությունները որոնք ունեն կրոնական ծագում, քանի որ լուրջ են վերաբերվում իրենց երկրպագությանը և չեն ուզում անել մի բան ինչը ծագել է հեթանոսությունից և չունի աստվածաշնչյան հիմքեր։

Ո՞րտեղից ես էտ վախը մոգոնել։ Թե՞ սկզբունք ունենալ նշանակում է վախենալ։





> Այդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ, ըստ քո տրամաբանությանը մեկնաբանի, թե ինչու՞մն է բանը: Ինչու՞ են նրան հրաժարվում մոմ վառելուց, Նոր Տարի նշելուց, եթե այդ բանը անեն ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա: Զարմանում եմ թե ինչի շուրջ ես վիճում, պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ այստեղ գործում է վախի գործոնը: Խելքին մո՞տ է կարծել, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու համար պատժե՞լ, իմ կարծիքով այս պնդումը առողջ տրամաբանական հիմքերից բացարձակապես զուրկ է: Տեղի է ունենում իռացիոնալ մտքերի ազատ մուտք մարդու գիտակցություն:


Գիտես իմ մեկնաբանությունը կլինի նույնը, ինչ քոնը, եթե ես քեզ հարցնեմ թե «ինչո՞ւմն է բանը, ինչո՞ւ ես մոմ վառում»։ 

Եթե այս խոսքերը գրեր աթեիստ մարդ ես իրեն լիովին կհասկանայի, բայց քեզ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, քանի որ ինքդ անում ես բաներ, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ չունեն տրամաբանական բացատրություն ու նմանատիպ հարցում էնպես ես փաստեր պահանջում դիմացինից կարծես ոչ մի նման բան ինքդ չես անում։

Քո գրառումներից հասկացա որ մոմ ես վառում, եկեղեցի գնում։ Հիմա ես էլ կարամ լիքը հարցեր տալ մոմ վառելուդ մասին, կամ խնդրեմ բացատրես թե էտ ո՞նց եղավ, որ երեք Աստված կա, բայց իրականում մեկ ա։ Կարամ սարկազմով հարցնեմ՝ «Յաաա, Չամիչ ջան, էտ փաստորեն 1+1+1=1, հա՞» ու մի կուշտ ծիծաղամ վրադ և պահանջեմ բացատրություն, թե Եկեղեցին էտ ո՞նց քո պես հասուն մարդու գլուխը լվաց ու մանիպուլյացիա արեց, որ դու սկսեցիր հավատալ նման աբսուրդի  :Shok: 

Բայց չեմ անում։ Գիտե՞ս ինչու։ Որովհետև նախ որպես մարդ չեմ ուզում քեզ ծաղրել, որովհետև իմ համար մարդը ու իր ինքնասիրությունը ամենաբարձր արժեքներից են, և երկրորդ որովհետև դու էլ կսկսես ինձ հարցեր տալ իմ համոզմունքներից որոնք իմ համար բավարար հիմնավորված են, բայց ես չեմ կարա քեզ գիտականորեն դրանք բացատրել կամ հիմնավորել։




> Ցանկացած նորմալ  մարդ   ունի ներքին վերահսկող, ցանկացած միտք մուտք գործելով գիտակցություն ենթարկվում է վերահսկման, ենթարկվելով տրամաբանական անալիզի այս կամ այն միտքը գնահատվում է, որպես ռացիոնալ, կամ ոչ ռացիոնալ: Պարտադիր չի, որ մարդու բոլոր մտքերը լինեն ռացոինալ, առողջ մարդու գիտակցություն մուտք են գործում ինչպես ռացիոնալ, այնպես էլ ոչ ռաիոնալ մտքեր, բայց ներքին վերահսկողը կարողանում է տարբերակել ռացիոնալը ոչ ռացոինալից պաշտպանելով գիտակցությունը ոչ ռացիոնալ մտքերի հնարավոր կործանարար ազդեցությունից: Ներքին վերահսկողի բացակայության դեպքում մարդը հեշտությամբ կարող է ընկնել ոչ ռացիոնալ մտքի ազդեցության տակ, այդ մտքերի կողմից ենթարկվել մանիպուլյացիայի, արդյուքնում ամբողջովին դառնալով *կառավարելի* այդ մտքերի կողմից, շատ դեպքերում նման մտքերը կարող են դառնալ սեւեռուն, կպչող, գերակայող: Այսպիսի վիճակները կարող են դառնալ հոգեկան լուրջ խանգարումների պատճառ, երբ մարդը անվերապահորեն սկսում է հավատալ գիտակցության կողմից արտադրված ամեն մի անհեթեթ մտքի:


Հոգեբանական վերլուծությանդ հետ մասամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց դու տենց էլ չնշեցիր Եհովայի վկաների մեթոդների մասին։ Նույն բանն ես կրկնում։




> Աստված կարող է ինձ մոմ վառելու համար պատժել - սա ընդամենը միտք է, այն էլ ոչ ռացիոնալ, եթե մարդը հավատացել է այս մտքին, կամ էլ հավատացել է, *որ մեկ ուրիշը կարող է իր փոխարեն որոշել, թե որն է ռացիոնալ իսկ որը ոչ*, ապա այս հանգամանքը խոսում է այն մասին, որ ներքին վերահսկողը դիրքերը ահագին զիջել է: Կնշանակի, որ մարդը հոժարակամ զիջել է իր ներքին վերահսկողի դիրքերը, օգտվելով այդ հանգամանքից, մանիպույլացիայի ենթարկող կրոնական ուժերը մարդուն ներշնչել են, որ այդ միտքը Աստծուց է, հետեւաբար չի կարող ենթարկվել քննարկման:


Իսկ, եթե ես մոմ չեմ վառում, որովհետև դրա մեջ իմաստ չեմ գտնում և այդ հարցերում առաջնորդվում եմ Աստվածաշնչով, իսկ այնտեղ մոմ վառելու մասին ոչ մի հրահանգ չկա, էտ դեպքում ո՞նց կվերլուծես։

Իր ներքին վերահսկող դիրքերը հոժարակամ զիջում է այն մարդը, ով անում է բաներ՝ առանց հասկանալու դրանց իմաստը, բայց անում է քանի որ ընդունված է շրջապատում։ Ես ունեմ շատ ծանոթներ, որոնք ընդհանրապես հազար կիլոմետրով հեռու են հավատացյալ լինելուց, բայց իրենք չեն ուզում մահացածի յոթը կամ քառսունքը նշել, բայց ստիպված անում են, որովհետև ընդունված է։ Կամ կան շատ մարդիկ ովքեր նույն նոր տարին անում են պարտք վերցնելով՝ հաշվի առնելով հարևանների և հարազատների կարծիքը իրենց մասին։ Սա՞ ինչպես անվանենք, Չամիչ ջան։




> Հենց այս կերպ են կատրավում հոգեբանական մանիպուլիացիաները, մարդուն ներշնչում են, որ դու հիմար ես, ինքնուրույն տարբերելու եւ վերլուծելու ընդունակ չես եւ միայն «Աստված» գիտի թե քեզ համար  որն է լավ իսկ որն է վատ, այս պարագայում Աստծո դերը ստանձնում են կրոնական կառույցների առաջնորդները, առանց ամաչելու խոսում են Աստծո անունից, ենթարկելով մարդկանց սեփական կամքին, դարձնելով մարդկանց գործիք:


Չամիչ ջան, Եհովայի վկաները իրենց հանդիպումները անց են կացնում հստակ ծրագրով, որը կա տպագիր ձեվով և մատչելի է բոլորին։ Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ ապացույցներ բեր, թե չէ ես էլ հիմա կարամ անհիմն հայտարարեմ, որ Եկեղեցին ուղեղներ ա լվանում ու ուրիշ լիքը-լիքը մեղադրանքներ բերեմ։ Բայց հո ասելով չի՞։ Փաստ եմ ուզում քեզանից։

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս  ջան,  կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշնչի  որ  հատվածնեն  խեղաթյուր է:


Այստեղ չի բավարարվի ,որ ես գրեմ, կփորձեմ հղման կարգով տեղադրել: Վրեժ ջան , ես իմիջայլոց բաներ չեմ գրում

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նույն կերպ ես կարող եմ քեզ մեղադրել՝ * պնդելով* , ոչ թե ապացուցելով ինչպես դու, որ եթե դու Աստծու անունով անում ես մի բան, ինչ նույն Աստծու տված Սուրբ Գրքում չկա գրված ուրեմն դու զրպարտում ես նրան, քանի որ նրան անունից անում ես մի բան, ինչը նա իրականում չի պատվիրել իրեն երկրպագելիս անել։ 
> 
> Հիմա եթե անկանխակալ նայես ո՞րն է զրպարտություն՝ Աստծու և Աստվածաշնչի անունից անել մի բան, ինչը այնտեղ չկա՞ գրված, թե՞ չանելը այն, ինչը չկա գրված։ Կրկնում եմ խոսքը վերաբերվում է կրոնական հարցերին։


Խնդիրն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ Աստված ամեն մի մանր մունր հարցի շուրջ ինստրուկտաժ  տալու փոխարեն ինձ տվել է ուղեղ եւ սեփական ուժերով տրամաբանելու ընդունակություն: Օգտագործելով Աստծուց տված տրամաբանելու շնորհը եւ ռացիոնալ անալիզի ունակությունը ես ինքնուրույն կարող եմ *որոշել*, որ մոմ վառելը հասարակ րիտուալ է, որի  մեջ ոչ մի կրիմինալ չկա: Հենց խնդիրն էլ սրանում է, որ որոշ ուժեր բարեհաջող օգտագործում են այն հանգամանքը, որ որոշ մարդիկ հոժարակամ իրենց զրկել են մտածելու իրավունքից եւ սեփական ուղեղը աշխատացնելու փոխարեն օգտագործվում են այլոց ուղեղների կեղմից: Պարզից էլ պարզ է :Smile: 





> Չամիչ ջան, իհարկե մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր կարծիքը և կարող է մտածել և համարել այն ինչ իր սիրտը կամենա։ Բայց դա փաստ չի։ Դու ասում ես՝ «Եհովայի վկաները մոմ չեն վառում, որովհետև Աստվածաշնչում չկա գրված»։ Չկա գրված, չեն վառում։ Ո՞ւր ա ստեղ զրպարտություն։ Էլի եմ հարց տալիս, Աստվածաշնչում գրված ա արա, իրանք չեն անո՞ւմ ու խաբում են մարդկանց որ տենց բան գրված չի՞։
> 
> 
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, երևի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ հստակ չեմ գրել այդ պատճառով նորից կրկնում եմ. Եհովայի վկաներից շատերը հրաժարվում են նշել այն տոնակատարությունները որոնք ունեն կրոնական ծագում, քանի որ լուրջ են վերաբերվում իրենց երկրպագությանը և չեն ուզում անել մի բան ինչը ծագել է հեթանոսությունից և չունի աստվածաշնչյան հիմքեր։
> 
> Ո՞րտեղից ես էտ վախը մոգոնել։ Թե՞ սկզբունք ունենալ նշանակում է վախենալ։



Նորից եմ կրկնում, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է ոչ թե անուղեղ, այլ ուղեղով հետեւաբար մտածելու ընդունակությամբ, այն ակնկալիքով որ ամեն մի մանր մունր խնդրի վերաբերյալ ինստրուկտաժի կարիք չի լինի: Բայց դե էս պարագայում եհովայի վկաները ինստրուկտաժի բացակայությունը ըդնունել են, որպես ինստրուկտաժ :Smile:  բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ ինքնատիպ տրամաբանական վերլուծություն է :Think: 




> Գիտես իմ մեկնաբանությունը կլինի նույնը, ինչ քոնը, եթե ես քեզ հարցնեմ թե «ինչո՞ւմն է բանը, ինչո՞ւ ես մոմ վառում»։


Մոմ վառելը համարում եմ գեղեցիկ րիտուալ, որը կոնկրետ ինձ համար խորհրդանշում է լույս, ամեն անգամ մոմ վառելիս ես մտովի վառում եմ մի լույս, որը կլուսավորի իմ ճանապարհը եւ այն կդարձնի հարմարավետ: Եկեղեցի գնալիս մոմ վառելը պարտադիր չեմ համարում, երբ ուզում եմ վառում եմ, երբ չեմ ուզում չեմ վառում, գրքերը չեմ փորփրում էտ խնդրի շուրջ ինստրուկտաժ փնտրելու ակնկալիքով:








> Չամիչ ջան, Եհովայի վկաները իրենց հանդիպումները անց են կացնում հստակ ծրագրով, որը կա տպագիր ձեվով և մատչելի է բոլորին։ Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ ապացույցներ բեր, թե չէ ես էլ հիմա կարամ անհիմն հայտարարեմ, որ Եկեղեցին ուղեղներ ա լվանում ու ուրիշ լիքը-լիքը մեղադրանքներ բերեմ։ Բայց հո ասելով չի՞։ Փաստ եմ ուզում քեզանից։


Ինչի՞ հետ կապված ես փաստ ուզում jarre ջան:

----------

Գեա (14.07.2011), հովարս (14.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Համաձայն եմ։ Փաստորեն *զրպարտանք* ուղղված Աստծուն չկա, այլ այստեղ խոսքը գնում է կրոնի մասին մարդու *պատկերացումների* և մարդու կրոնական *համոզմունքների* մասին։ Սա բոլորովին այլ բան է։

Չամիչ ջան, տես։ իմ խնդիրը ճիշտ ու սխալ հանելը չի։ Ոչ էլ նպատակ ունեմ պաշտպանել կամ վարկաբեկել ինչ որ մեկին։ Իմ էստեղ գրելու նպատակն այն է, որ պարզ լինի՝ ամեն մարդ ունի իր կարծքքը ու պատկերացումները։ Ու եթե մարդկանց կարծիքները իրարից տարբերվում են, դա ոչ մի հիմք չի տալիս դիմացինին վարկաբեկել ու մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնել։

Չեմ ուզում ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ խոսքեր ասել, բայց քանի որ ինքդ ֆոբիաներից խոսեցիր ասեմ՝ քսենոֆոբիան լավ ու առողջ երևույթ չի։




> Խնդիրն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ Աստված ամեն մի մանր մունր հարցի շուրջ ինստրուկտաժ  տալու փոխարեն ինձ տվել է ուղեղ եւ սեփական ուժերով տրամաբանելու ընդունակություն: Օգտագործելով Աստծուց տված տրամաբանելու շնորհը եւ ռացիոնալ անալիզի ունակությունը ես ինքնուրույն կարող եմ *որոշել*, որ մոմ վառելը հասարակ րիտուալ է, որի  մեջ ոչ մի կրիմինալ չկա: Հենց խնդիրն էլ սրանում է, որ որոշ ուժեր բարեհաջող օգտագործում են այն հանգամանքը, որ որոշ մարդիկ հոժարակամ իրենց զրկել են մտածելու իրավունքից եւ սեփական ուղեղը աշխատացնելու փոխարեն օգտագործվում են այլոց ուղեղների կեղմից: Պարզից էլ պարզ է


Չամիչ ջան, անկեղծ ասած, ես չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ դու ինքդ ես *որոշել* անել այն, ինչ անում ես։ Բայց եթե մարդ շատ ուզի կարող է հարցին նայել ուրիշ տեսանկյունից և կարծիք հայտնել, որ դու այդպես անում ես, քանի որ ուրիշներն են անում, ընդունված է և դու օգտագործվում ես այլոց ուղեղների կողմից, քանի որ դարեր առաջ արդեն որոշված էր, թե դու ինչ ես անելու։ Բայց դա արդեն քո խնդիրը չէ, քանի որ դու գիտես *ինչ* ես անում և *ինչու* ես անում։

Եհովայի վկաներն էլ օգտագործելով Աստծուց տված տրամաբանելու շնորհը եւ ռացիոնալ անալիզի ունակությունը ինքնուրույն *որոշում են* կրոնի հետ կապված հարցերում անել միայն այն ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում։ Ի՞նչն է այդտեղ վատ։




> Նորից եմ կրկնում, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է ոչ թե անուղեղ, այլ ուղեղով հետեւաբար մտածելու ընդունակությամբ, այն ակնկալիքով որ ամեն մի մանր մունր խնդրի վերաբերյալ ինստրուկտաժի կարիք չի լինի: Բայց դե էս պարագայում եհովայի վկաները ինստրուկտաժի բացակայությունը ըդնունել են, որպես ինստրուկտաժ բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ ինքնատիպ տրամաբանական վերլուծություն է


Չամիչ ջան, իմ կարծիքով Եկեղեցու և Եհովայի վկաների ամենամեծ տարբերությունն այն է, որ Եկեղեցին հիմք է ընդունում և՛ Աստվածաշնչը, և՛ ավանդույթները, իսկ Եհովայի վկաները միայն Աստվածաշնչը։ Իսկ քո գրածը այդ երևույթի մասին քո անձնական կարծիքն ու գնահատականն է։




> Մոմ վառելը համարում եմ գեղեցիկ րիտուալ, որը կոնկրետ ինձ համար խորհրդանշում է լույս, ամեն անգամ մոմ վառելիս ես մտովի վառում եմ մի լույս, որը կլուսավորի իմ ճանապարհը եւ այն կդարձնի հարմարավետ: Եկեղեցի գնալիս մոմ վառելը պարտադիր չեմ համարում, երբ ուզում եմ վառում եմ, երբ չեմ ուզում չեմ վառում, գրքերը չեմ փորփրում էտ խնդրի շուրջ ինստրուկտաժ փնտրելու ակնկալիքով:


Չամիչ ջան, մենք ազատ մարդիկ ենք և իրավունք ունենք անել այն ինչ ճիշտ ենք գտնում և ինչ ուզում ենք։ Իսկ ինձ մեր զրույցից հետո մնում է շատ ուրախ լինել որ ունես հավատ Աստծու նկատմամբ ու նախանձախնդիր ես և նաև ինչպես ինքդ ասացիր՝ ամեն բան անում ես քո կամենալով և քո տրամաբանությամբ։ Իսկապես ուրախ եմ, որ գտել ես քեզ և քո հոգու խաղաղությունը։ Սա քաղաքականություն վարելով չեմ գրում, այլ անկեղծ  :Smile: 




> Ինչի՞ հետ կապված ես փաստ ուզում jarre ջան:


Չամիչ ջան, ես այդ հարցում փաստի կարիք չունեմ։ Պարզապես գրել էիր, որ Եհովայի վկաները ունեն մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիա անելու և ուղեղները ղեկավարելու հստակ մեթոդներ, ես էլ խնդրել էի, որ բերես կոնկրետ օրինակ։

----------


## հովարս

> Եհովայի վկաներն էլ օգտագործելով Աստծուց տված տրամաբանելու շնորհը եւ ռացիոնալ անալիզի ունակությունը ինքնուրույն որոշում են կրոնի հետ կապված հարցերում անել միայն այն ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում։ Ի՞նչն է այդտեղ վատ։


Ժառ ջան, կներես որ միջամտում եմ ձեր երկխոսությանը, քանի որ խոսք է գնում Աստվածաշնչից, կուզենայի պարզել թե ո՞ր Աստվածաշնչի մասին է խոսքը, կանոնավոր, թե նենգափոխված, որը խեղաթյուրել են ''վկաների'' ղեկավարները:
Ձեռքիս տակ շատ նյութեր ունեմ , բայց չեմ կարողանում տեղադրել, պրպտում եմ, հենց  ձևը գտնեմ կտեղադրեմ:

----------

Varzor (14.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժառ ջան, կներես որ միջամտում եմ ձեր երկխոսությանը, քանի որ խոսք է գնում Աստվածաշնչից, կուզենայի պարզել թե ո՞ր Աստվածաշնչի մասին է խոսքը, կանոնավոր, թե նենգափոխված, որը խեղաթյուրել են ''վկաների'' ղեկավարները:
> Ձեռքիս տակ շատ նյութեր ունեմ , բայց չեմ կարողանում տեղադրել, պրպտում եմ, հենց  ձևը գտնեմ կտեղադրեմ:


Հովարս ջան, Եհովայի վկաները ոնց որ լավ շուստրի իրավաբաններ լինեն` Աստվածաշնչի մեջ են բերում ու համակցում են, իրենց ձևով ներկայացնում են միայն այն հատվածներևը, որոնք իրենց ձեռ են տալիս: Նույն ձևի ճարպիկ իրավաբանը մեջբերումներ է կատարում օրենսգրքից ու տարբեր փաստաթղթերից:

Մի բան է միշտ ինձ հետաքրքրել: Էդ մարդիք բան ու գործ չունեն, որ տնետուն ընկած քարոզում են? բա էդ կանանց լվածքն ու ճաշը ում վրա են? Տղամարդկանց տունը ով է պահում? Ով է երեխաներով զբաղվում? Եվ վերջապես, միթե իրենք չեն հասկանում, թե ում ջրաղացին են ջուր լցնում?

----------


## հովարս

> Մի բան է միշտ ինձ հետաքրքրել: Էդ մարդիք բան ու գործ չունեն, որ տնետուն ընկած քարոզում են? բա էդ կանանց լվածքն ու ճաշը ում վրա են? Տղամարդկանց տունը ով է պահում? Ով է երեխաներով զբաղվում? Եվ վերջապես,* միթե իրենք չեն հասկանում, թե ում ջրաղացին են ջուր լցնում?*


 Չեն հասկանում




> Հովարս ջան, Եհովայի վկաները ոնց որ լավ շուստրի իրավաբաններ լինեն` Աստվածաշնչի մեջ են բերում ու համակցում են, իրենց ձևով ներկայացնում են միայն այն հատվածներևը, որոնք իրենց ձեռ են տալիս: Նույն ձևի ճարպիկ իրավաբանը մեջբերումներ է կատարում օրենսգրքից ու տարբեր փաստաթղթերից:


մի տարբերությամբ, որ իրավաբանները օրենքը չեն նենգափոխում

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, կներես որ միջամտում եմ ձեր երկխոսությանը, քանի որ խոսք է գնում Աստվածաշնչից, կուզենայի պարզել թե ո՞ր Աստվածաշնչի մասին է խոսքը, կանոնավոր, թե նենգափոխված, որը խեղաթյուրել են ''վկաների'' ղեկավարները:
> Ձեռքիս տակ շատ նյութեր ունեմ , բայց չեմ կարողանում տեղադրել, պրպտում եմ, հենց  ձևը գտնեմ կտեղադրեմ:


Ցանկացած Աստվածաշնչի, Հովարս ջան։

----------


## հովարս

> Ցանկացած Աստվածաշնչի, Հովարս ջան։


Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է, Ժառ ջան, և մեր ցանկություններով չի,  չէ-որ գրված է «մի ավելացրու և մի պակասեցրու»

----------

Jarre (15.07.2011), Moonwalker (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է, Ժառ ջան, և մեր ցանկություններով չի,  չէ-որ գրված է «մի ավելացրու և մի պակասեցրու»


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ։ 
Իսկ Հովհաննես Առաջին նամակի 5-րդ գլխի 7-րդ համարը ո՞վ է ավելացրել, որոշ Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանություններում։

----------

հովարս (15.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ։ 
> Իսկ Հովհաննես Առաջին նամակի 5-րդ գլխի 7-րդ համարը ո՞վ է ավելացրել, որոշ Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանություններում։


Բարեբախտաբար հույները դեռ տպագրում են բնագիրը և ես ձեռքիս տակ ունեմ այն, գրում եմ բնագրից, խոսքը վերաբերվում է «երկնքի մեջ» բառին.
«ότι τρείς  έισιν οί μσρτυρούντες έν *τω ούρανω,* ό Πατήρ, ό Λόγος καί τό 'Αγιον Πνευμα, καί  ούτοι οί τρείς εν είσι καί τρείς είσιν οί μαρτυρούντες έν τη γή.»
Ինչպես տեսնում ես այս բնագրում կա , եթե որոշ թարգմանություններում չկա , դա իրենց մոտեցումն է, բացատրեմ ինչու՝ եթե նույնիսկ առաջին նախադասությունում չլիներ  գրված  «երկնքի մեջ» բառը, ապա հաջորդ նախադասությունը հուշում է այն, այնպես որ դա սխալ չէ: Բերեմ հակառակ օրինակը. Եբր. Ա:6-ում գրված է «...որպեսզի բոլոր հրեշտակները Նրան *երկրպագեն*», ''վկաների'' գրքում գրված է «...Նրան* հարգանք մատուցեն*», տարբերությունը ինքդ դատիր:

----------


## Varzor

> մի տարբերությամբ, որ իրավաբանները օրենքը չեն նենգափոխում


Դե նենգափոխումը սուբյեկտիվ գնահատական է  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է, Ժառ ջան, և մեր ցանկություններով չի,  չէ-որ գրված է «մի ավելացրու և մի պակասեցրու»


Բայց արի մի հերքի, որ Աստվածաշունչը վաղ շրջանում բազմիցս ավելացվել ու պակասեցվել է` եկեղեցու խոսքերով "բերվել է կանոնիկ տեսքի"  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Բայց արի մի հերքի, որ Աստվածաշունչը վաղ շրջանում բազմիցս ավելացվել ու պակասեցվել է` եկեղեցու խոսքերով "բերվել է կանոնիկ տեսքի"


Ոչ, այդպես չի, փաստերով խոսիր Վառզոր ջան

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ, այդպես չի, փաստերով խոսիր Վառզոր ջան


Իհարկէ փաստերով  :Smile:  Մենակ վերջին դեպքը ասեմ.
16-րդ դարում կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում կողմից հրավիրված Տրիդենտյան երկարատև համաժողով (1545-1563) արդյունքում վերջնական *հաստատվել* է Աստվածաշնչի գրքերի քանակը և հաջորդականությունը` կանոնիկ տեսքը և բովանդակությունը:
Նույն համաժողովում սահմանվել են նաև երկրորդականոն գրվածքները` կանոնիկ տեսքում տեղ չգտած, բայց "աստվածային խոսքին" չհակասող գրվածքներ, որոնց "սրբությունը" նունպես ընդունվել է համաժողովում:
Սա վերջին դեպքն էր, որտեղ նախկինում վիճելի պարականոն և ապոկրիֆիկ համարվող գրվածքները ստացան նոր կարգավիճակ  :Wink: 
Միայն բառը "կանոնիկ" ասում է, որ կատարվել է գրվածքների կանոնակարգում և հաստատ վստահ չեմ, որ կանոնակարգումը կատարվել է ճիշտ  :Wink: 
Համարվում է, որ առաջին կանոնակարգողը (Հին կտակարանի գրվածքները մեկ գրքում հավաքագրողը) եղել է Եզրան (ի դեպ հենց նրա կողմից գրված 2-րդ գիրքն էլ համարվում է երկրորդականոն Deuterokanon կամ պրոտոկանոն ): Երկու կտակարանները միավորվել և կանոնակարգվել են առաջին անգամ 4-րդ դարում, տարբեր տվյալներով տարբեր տեղերում և թվականներին:
Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ լյութերական աղանդ չհամարվող եկեղոցու կողմից, հենց Լյութերի կողմից կանոնիկ Աստվածաշնչի որոշ հատվածներ կասկածվում էին ոչ կանոնիկ լինելու ու փոփոված լինելու մեջ  :Smile: 
Կան նույնիսկ հին թարգմանություններ, որոնք բացարձակ տարբեր բաներ են ասում:

Հղումներ`
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...BB%D0%B8%D1%8F
http://www.pravoslavieto.com/bible/d...y_canon_RU.htm
http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/nets/edition/
http://www.archive.org/stream/mittei...ge/n9/mode/2up
(կան բաներ գրքերից եմ կարդացել, հղումներ չեմ կարող տալ)

----------

Skeptic (15.07.2011), VisTolog (15.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Իհարկէ փաստերով  Մենակ վերջին դեպքը ասեմ.
> 16-րդ դարում կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում կողմից հրավիրված Տրիդենտյան երկարատև համաժողով (1545-1563) արդյունքում վերջնական *հաստատվել* է Աստվածաշնչի գրքերի քանակը և հաջորդականությունը` կանոնիկ տեսքը և բովանդակությունը:
> Նույն համաժողովում սահմանվել են նաև երկրորդականոն գրվածքները` կանոնիկ տեսքում տեղ չգտած, բայց "աստվածային խոսքին" չհակասող գրվածքներ, որոնց "սրբությունը" նունպես ընդունվել է համաժողովում:
> Սա վերջին դեպքն էր, որտեղ նախկինում վիճելի պարականոն և ապոկրիֆիկ համարվող գրվածքները ստացան նոր կարգավիճակ 
> Միայն բառը "կանոնիկ" ասում է, որ կատարվել է գրվածքների կանոնակարգում և հաստատ վստահ չեմ, որ կանոնակարգումը կատարվել է ճիշտ 
> Համարվում է, որ առաջին կանոնակարգողը (Հին կտակարանի գրվածքները մեկ գրքում հավաքագրողը) եղել է Եզրան (ի դեպ հենց նրա կողմից գրված 2-րդ գիրքն էլ համարվում է երկրորդականոն Deuterokanon կամ պրոտոկանոն ): Երկու կտակարանները միավորվել և կանոնակարգվել են առաջին անգամ 4-րդ դարում, տարբեր տվյալներով տարբեր տեղերում և թվականներին:
> Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ լյութերական աղանդ չհամարվող եկեղոցու կողմից, հենց Լյութերի կողմից կանոնիկ Աստվածաշնչի որոշ հատվածներ կասկածվում էին ոչ կանոնիկ լինելու ու փոփոված լինելու մեջ 
> Կան նույնիսկ հին թարգմանություններ, որոնք բացարձակ տարբեր բաներ են ասում:
> 
> ...


 Քո բերած պատմական տվյալները ոչ մի կապ չունեն Աստվածաշնչի բովանդակությունը փոխելու հետ, և հետո ինչ են արել կաթոլիկները , դա իրենք թող պատասխան տան

----------


## Jarre

> Բարեբախտաբար հույները դեռ տպագրում են բնագիրը և ես ձեռքիս տակ ունեմ այն, գրում եմ բնագրից, խոսքը վերաբերվում է «երկնքի մեջ» բառին.
> «ότι τρείς  έισιν οί μσρτυρούντες έν *τω ούρανω,* ό Πατήρ, ό Λόγος καί τό 'Αγιον Πνευμα, καί  ούτοι οί τρείς εν είσι καί τρείς είσιν οί μαρτυρούντες έν τη γή.»
> Ինչպես տեսնում ես այս բնագրում կա , եթե որոշ թարգմանություններում չկա , դա իրենց մոտեցումն է, բացատրեմ ինչու՝ եթե նույնիսկ առաջին նախադասությունում չլիներ  գրված  «երկնքի մեջ» բառը, ապա հաջորդ նախադասությունը հուշում է այն, այնպես որ դա սխալ չէ: Բերեմ հակառակ օրինակը. Եբր. Ա:6-ում գրված է «...որպեսզի բոլոր հրեշտակները Նրան *երկրպագեն*», ''վկաների'' գրքում գրված է «...Նրան* հարգանք մատուցեն*», տարբերությունը ինքդ դատիր:


Հովարս ջան, անկեղծ ասած հունարեն չգիտեմ և չեմ կարող հասկանալ ինչ է գրված։

Հայերեն Արարատ և Արևմտահայերեն/Լիբանանի թարգմանություններում այդ համարը հնչում է այսպես. «Երեքն են որ կվկայեն երկնքի մեջ. Հայրը, Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին, և այս երեքը մեկ են»։ Հունարենում էլ է՞ դա գրված։

Սակայն նույն Բեյրութի թարգմանությունը անկեղծորեն աստղանիշով նշում է՝ «շատ հին ձեռագրերում չկա»։ Հիմա միայն մնում է ենթադրել, թե եթե չկա ինչպես է ավելացվել այդ համարը և ավելի կարևոր է՝ ինչո՞ւ է ավելացվել։

Դրա վերաբերյալ Աստվածաբանական գիտությունների թեկնածու, Տեր Հայր Օլեգ Դավիդենկովը գրում է՝ «Այս հատվածը վիճաբանական է, քանի որ հին ձեռագրերում այն չկա։ ..... Կան լուրջ հիմքեր կարծելու, որ բնագրում Հովհաննեսը այս խոսքերը չի գրել» (Давыденков О. Догматическое богословие. М., 1997, էջ 128)։

Ուստի տեսնելով, որ այլևս անհնար է այս համարը պահպանել շատ նոր թարգմանություններ այս համարը պարզապես հանել են։ Գուցե հունարեն քո մեջբերած համարնել է՞ հանված տարբերակը։

Եթե չեմ սխալվում Արևելահայերեն Նոր Թարգմանություննել է հանել այս համարը։

*Հիմա հարց՝ այն ավելացնելն է՞ր մեղք, թե՞ հանելը։*

-------------------------------------------------------------

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Եբրայեցիներ 1։6-ին, ապա Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության մեջ՝ նույն քո ասած "վկաների" Ասկվածաշնչում գործածված է ոչ թե «հարգանք մատուցել», այլ՝ «խոնարհվել», և երկրորդ այդ համարը նմանատիպ կերպով է թարգմանված նաև ուրիշ հեղինակավոր թարգմանություններում՝ ոչ վկաների թարգմանություններում և բավականին հեղինակավոր թարգմանություններում։

Օրինակ՝
*New Jerusalem Bible*՝ «ակնածում են նրա առջև»
*The Complete Bible in Modern English*՝ «պատվում են նրան»
*Twentieth Century New Testament*՝ «խոնարհվում են նրա առջև»

Ես բառարանով նայեցի ու տես թե ինչ է պարզվում։ *Unger's Bible Dictionary*-ում այդ համարում գործածված հունարեն *պրոսկինե՛ո* բառի մասին գրված է, որ այն ունի խոր հարգանքից դրդված և պատիվ տալու համար ինչ որ մեկի ձեռքը համբուրել։ Իսկ *An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words* (Նոր կտակարանի բացատրական բառարանում) բացատրվում է, որ այդ բառը գործածվում է մարդկանց կամ Աստծուն հարգանք մատուցելու իմաստով։ Այդ աշխատությունը նաև նշում է, որ աստվածաշնչյան ժամանակներում *պրոսկինե՛ո*-ն նշանակում էր բառացի խոնարհվել բարձրաստիճան անձնավորության առջև։

Նաև մի հարց էլ. ինչո՞ւ Մատթեոս 18:26-ում որտեղ խոսում է այն ծառայի մասին ում տերը նրան ներեց պարտքը, նույն *պրոսկինե՛ո* բառը թարգմանվել «երդվել», «երկրպագել» և այլ կերպերով։

----------

Varzor (17.07.2011), հովարս (15.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սակայն նույն Բեյրութի թարգմանությունը անկեղծորեն աստղանիշով նշում է՝ «շատ հին ձեռագրերում չկա»։ Հիմա միայն մնում է ենթադրել, թե եթե չկա ինչպես է ավելացվել այդ համարը և ավելի կարևոր է՝ ինչո՞ւ է ավելացվել։[/B]


Իմ տրամադրության տակ եղած նոր արևելահայերեն թարգամանության մեջ իրոք այդ հատվածը չկա: «Արարատ» հրատարակության մեջ վերցված է փակագծերի մեջ՝ համապատասխան նշումով: Կարծում եմ ավելացվել է Սբ. Երրորդության գոյության մասին վեճերի շրջանում: Ինչը լրիվ անտեղի է, քանի որ Ավետարանի շար հատվածներ (հենց ասենք Բ Կորնթացիս 13:13-ը) հարցին լրիվ պատասխան են տալիս:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Եբրայեցիներ 1։6-ին, ապա Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության մեջ՝ նույն քո ասած "վկաների" Աստվածաշնչում գործածված է ոչ թե «հարգանք մատուցել», այլ՝ «խոնարհվել», և երկրորդ այդ համարը նմանատիպ կերպով է թարգմանված նաև ուրիշ հեղինակավոր թարգմանություններում՝ ոչ վկաների թարգմանություններում և բավականին հեղինակավոր թարգմանություններում։
> Օրինակ՝
> *New Jerusalem Bible*՝ «ակնածում են նրա առջև»
> *The Complete Bible in Modern English*՝ «պատվում են նրան»
> *Twentieth Century New Testament*՝ «խոնարհվում են նրա առջև»


Արի համաձայնի, որ նշվածները ամենահայտնիները չեն: Կարող ես համեմատել՝ http://bible.cc/hebrews/1-6.htm




> Ես բառարանով նայեցի ու տես թե ինչ է պարզվում։ *Unger's Bible Dictionary*-ում այդ համարում գործածված հունարեն *պրոսկինե՛ո* բառի մասին գրված է, որ այն ունի խոր հարգանքից դրդված և պատիվ տալու համար ինչ որ մեկի ձեռքը համբուրել։ Իսկ *An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words* (Նոր կտակարանի բացատրական բառարանում) բացատրվում է, որ այդ բառը գործածվում է մարդկանց կամ Աստծուն հարգանք մատուցելու իմաստով։ Այդ աշխատությունը նաև նշում է, որ աստվածաշնչյան ժամանակներում *պրոսկինե՛ո*-ն նշանակում էր բառացի խոնարհվել բարձրաստիճան անձնավորության առջև։


προσκυνέω/proskynéō/ բառի կազմությունը՝ πρός/prós/՝ «դեպի, հետ», κυνέω/kuneó/՝ «համբուրել»: Նշանակությունը՝ համբուրել գետինը գերադասի առջև խոնարհվելիս, երկրպագել, ծնկի գալ: Իսկ ձեռքը համբուրելը կապված է եղել հին եգիպտական հավատալիքների հետ: Հիմնական գործածությունը երկրպագություն հավատացյալի/Հարս/ և Քրիստոսի/Փեսա/ միջև: (http://strongsnumbers.com/greek/4352.htm)




> Նաև մի հարց էլ. ինչո՞ւ Մատթեոս 18:26-ում որտեղ խոսում է այն ծառայի մասին ում տերը նրան ներեց պարտքը, նույն *պրոսկինե՛ո* բառը թարգմանվել «երդվել», «երկրպագել» և այլ կերպերով։


Բառը գործածվում է մարդ-մարդ հարաբերությունները բնութագրելիս (ինչպես նաև Գործք 10:25 և Հայտնություն 3:9), ուստի այլ լեզուներով ուղղակի գոէծածվում է  «խոնարհվեցին», «գետնին ընկան», «ծնկի իջան» /So the servant fell on his knees, imploring him, 'Have patience with me, and I will pay you everything.' (Մատթեոս 18:26 ESV) կամ  Когда Петр входил, Корнилий встретил его и поклонился, пав к ногам его. (Գործք 10:25 RSO))
Մարդ Աստված հարաբերությունները նկարագրելիս սովորաբար նշվում է «երկրպագելը»՝ Մատթեոս 4:10, Գործք 24:11 ևն:
Հայերենով բոլոր դեպքերում կարծես բառը թարգմանվել է երկրպագել:

----------

Jarre (15.07.2011), Varzor (17.07.2011), հովարս (15.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան, անկեղծ ասած հունարեն չգիտեմ և չեմ կարող հասկանալ ինչ է գրված։
> 
> Հայերեն Արարատ և Արևմտահայերեն/Լիբանանի թարգմանություններում այդ համարը հնչում է այսպես. «Երեքն են որ կվկայեն երկնքի մեջ. Հայրը, Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին, և այս երեքը մեկ են»։ Հունարենում էլ է՞ դա գրված։





> «ότι τρείς έισιν οί μσρτυρούντες έν τω ούρανω, ό Πατήρ, ό Λόγος καί τό 'Αγιον Πνευμα, καί ούτοι οί τρείς εν είσι καί τρείς είσιν οί μαρτυρούντες έν τη γή...»


Կներես Ջառ ջան, հիմա բառացի թարգմանեմ. «քանզի երեքն են վկայում երկնքում, Հայրը , Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին, և այս երեքը մեկ են և երեքն են վկայում երկրի վրա...»



> Սակայն նույն Բեյրութի թարգմանությունը անկեղծորեն աստղանիշով նշում է՝ «շատ հին ձեռագրերում չկա»։ Հիմա միայն մնում է ենթադրել, թե եթե չկա ինչպես է ավելացվել այդ համարը և ավելի կարևոր է՝ ինչո՞ւ է ավելացվել։


Կարող եմ միայն եզրակացնել, Սբ. Երրորդության և մեկ Աստվածության գաղափարը ամրապնդելու համար, որի հեղինակը հենց Ինքը՝ Քրիստոսն է:



> շատ նոր թարգմանություններ այս համարը պարզապես հանել են։ Գուցե հունարեն քո մեջբերած համարնել է՞ հանված տարբերակը։


Հույն Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին Նոր Կտակարանը տպում է հետևյալ ձևով ձախ էջի վրա հին հունարեն՝ բնագիր  հատվածն է գրվում, իսկ աջում՝ ժամանակակից լեզվով է թարգմանվում: Մեջբերումս այդ հին (գրաբար)հունարենովն է, ինչպես տեսնում ես պահպանված է:



> Եթե չեմ սխալվում Արևելահայերեն Նոր Թարգմանություննել է հանել այս համարը։


Չես սխալվում, և շատ վատ են թարգմանել, ոչ մի միտք չեն պահպանել (վկաներից վատ են վարվում), ենթադրում եմ թե ում է ձեռնատու:



> Հիմա հարց՝ այն ավելացնելն է՞ր մեղք, թե՞ հանելը։


Ոչ մեկը և ոչ էլ մյուսը , որովհետև Աստվածաբանական կամ Ասվածապաշտական ոչ մի սխալ չի ներկայացնում:



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Եբրայեցիներ 1։6-ին, ապա Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության մեջ՝ նույն քո ասած "վկաների" Ասկվածաշնչում գործածված է ոչ թե «հարգանք մատուցել», այլ՝ «խոնարհվել», և երկրորդ այդ համարը նմանատիպ կերպով է թարգմանված նաև ուրիշ հեղինակավոր թարգմանություններում՝ ոչ վկաների թարգմանություններում և բավականին հեղինակավոր թարգմանություններում։


Ճիշտ ես, դա  1963թ թարգմանության մեջ է , բայց 1974թ-ի թարգմանության մեջ արդեն փոխված է« հարգանք մատուցել»ու, և հետո, միայն այս համարը չի որ փոխված է, հարյուրավոր նախադասություններ, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում իրենց վարդապետությանը, փոխել են:

προσκυνώ=պրոսկինո 
հիմնական թարգմանությունն է*  երկրպագում եմ, ընկնում եմ ոտքերիդ առջև*, մնացած բառերը(խոնարհվել, պատվել, հարգել և այլն) սրանք ժամանակակից մեկնություններ են:
Հայերենում Մատթ. 18:26 ում ճիշտ է թարգմանված:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, տես։ իմ խնդիրը ճիշտ ու սխալ հանելը չի։ Ոչ էլ նպատակ ունեմ պաշտպանել կամ վարկաբեկել ինչ որ մեկին։ Իմ էստեղ գրելու նպատակն այն է, որ պարզ լինի՝ ամեն մարդ ունի իր կարծքքը ու պատկերացումները։ Ու եթե մարդկանց կարծիքները իրարից տարբերվում են, դա ոչ մի հիմք չի տալիս *դիմացինին վարկաբեկել ու մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնել։*


Պետք չէ մարդկանց զրկել ազատ կարծիք արտահայտելու իրավունքից, ես ըդնամենը օգտվում եմ իմ՝ այդ իրավունքից, եւ ներկայացնում սեփական դիտարկումների վրա հիմնված ռացիանալ տրամաբանական վերլուծութնունները, այլ ոչ թե նպատակ եմ դնում ինչ որ մարդկանց *անհիմն* մեղադրել: Ի վերջո, ռացոինալը ինչ որ կերպ զատվու՞մ է ոչ ռացոինալից թե՞ ոչ: Եթե էտպես չլինի աշխարհում կտիրի շիլաշփոթ, ով ուզենա երբ ուզենա սեփական բարբաջանքը կմատուցի եւ կպարտադրի որպես ճշմարտություն:






> Չամիչ ջան, անկեղծ ասած, ես չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ դու ինքդ ես *որոշել* անել այն, ինչ անում ես։ Բայց եթե մարդ շատ ուզի կարող է հարցին նայել ուրիշ տեսանկյունից և կարծիք հայտնել, որ դու այդպես անում ես, քանի որ ուրիշներն են անում, ընդունված է և դու օգտագործվում ես այլոց ուղեղների կողմից, քանի որ դարեր առաջ արդեն որոշված էր, թե դու ինչ ես անելու։ Բայց դա արդեն քո խնդիրը չէ, քանի որ դու գիտես *ինչ* ես անում և *ինչու* ես անում։


Արդեն նշեցի, ինձ ոչ ոք չի պարտադրել եկեղեցի մտնելիս մոմ վառել, սովորույթը տեսել, ընդօրինակել եմ, իսկ եթե ինչ որ մեկը եկեղեցում մոտենա, ասի, որ մտել ես եկեղեցի ուրեմն պիտի պարտադիր մոմ վառես, հակառակ դեպքում կզրկվես Աստծո արքայությունից, ես կսկսեմ վերլուծել...... կամ՝ Աստված բռնակալ է, մարդուն ստեղծել է որպես ստրուկ, կամ՝ այդ մարդը հավակնոտ դիրքերից է հանդես գալիս իրեն իրավունք վերապահելով խոսել Աստծո անունից, կամ՝ եթե նա ինձ մոտեցել ինչ որ բան է ասում, ուրեմն, երեւվի՝ ես, առհասարակ, իրավունք չունեմ ինչ որ բան կարծելու, որոշելու եւ պետք է հլու հնազանդ հետեւեմ այն ցուցմունքներին որոնք տրվում են:

Jarre ջան, Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ չի կարելի  մոմ վառել, եկել եմ քեզ ասեմ, Աստծո անունից, որ եթե գրված չէ, որ պետք չէ մոմ վառել ուրեմն դու պիտի հասկանաիր, գնաիր ու մոմ վառեիր, բայց, քանի որ ինքնուրույն դա չես արել, ես՝ խելոքս քեզ պիտի ասեմ ու դու վարվես այնպես ինչպես ես կասեմ:




> Եհովայի վկաներն էլ օգտագործելով Աստծուց տված *տրամաբանելու* շնորհը եւ *ռացիոնալ անալիզի* ունակությունը ինքնուրույն *որոշում են* կրոնի հետ կապված հարցերում անել միայն այն ինչ գրված է Աստվածաշնչում։ Ի՞նչն է այդտեղ վատ։


Կխնդրեի ցույց տալ, ըստ քո ռացիոնալ տրամաբանության, թե որտե՞ղ է մոմ վառելու արգելքի *տրամաբանական* հիմքը: 





> Չամիչ ջան, մենք ազատ մարդիկ ենք և իրավունք ունենք անել այն ինչ ճիշտ ենք գտնում և ինչ ուզում ենք։ Իսկ ինձ մեր զրույցից հետո մնում է շատ ուրախ լինել որ ունես հավատ Աստծու նկատմամբ ու նախանձախնդիր ես և նաև ինչպես ինքդ ասացիր՝ ամեն բան անում ես քո կամենալով և քո տրամաբանությամբ։ Իսկապես ուրախ եմ, որ գտել ես քեզ և քո հոգու խաղաղությունը։ Սա քաղաքականություն վարելով չեմ գրում, այլ անկեղծ


Շնորհակալ եմ Jarre ջան, հոգու խաղաղություն գտնելու ճանապարհին եմ, դեռ տեղ չեմ հասել :Smile: 




> Չամիչ ջան, ես այդ հարցում փաստի կարիք չունեմ։ Պարզապես գրել էիր, որ Եհովայի վկաները ունեն մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիա անելու և ուղեղները ղեկավարելու հստակ մեթոդներ, ես էլ խնդրել էի, որ բերես կոնկրետ օրինակ։


Արդեն նշել եմ, երբ մարդ սեփական դատողությանը նախապատվություն տալու փոխարեն թույլ է տալիս ընկնել այլոց տրամաբանական դատողությունների ազդեցության տակ, դառնում է հեշտ կառավարելի, այդ կարգի մարդուն մանիպուլյացիայի ենթերկելը շատ հեշտ է: Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է, բայց մեկնաբանությունները բազմատեսակ, բազմապիսի, բազմաբովանդակ, եթե սեփական ուղեղին զոռ տալու փոխարեն, որոշում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը պիտի քեզ ուղղություն ցույց տա, եւ բացատրի թե ինչը որից հետո է, շատ մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ շուտով կդառնաս մանիպուլյացիայի զոհ: Պատահական չէ, որ նման մանուպուլյացիաների զոհ, հիմնականում դառնում են մինչեւ 20 տարեկան երիտասարդները, կամ հուսահատ, հուսալքվաված վիճակում գտնվող մոլորված մարդիկ: 

Ի դեպ, արեւելայն կրոնական մշակույթի մեջ էսպես կոչված գուրուները, ուսուցիչները, այդ կոչումը վաստակելու համար հսկայական ճանապարհ են անցնում, հոգեւոր փնտրտուքների, տարատեսակ, բարդագույն, աշխատատար պրակտիկաների միջով են անցնում նոր իրավունք ստանում կարգվել որպես ուսուցիչ: Իսկ էստեղ, անհայտ ծագում ունեցող ցանկացած մեկը, կարող է մի քանի ժամվա մեջ որոշել, ինքն իրեն ուսուցիչ կարգել ընկնել դռնեդուռ ու ուսմունք քարոզել: Սա էլ մանուպուլյացիայի զոհ դառնալու եւս մեկ, անչափ գայթակղիչ տարբերակ, երեկ դու* ոչ ոք* էիր, իսկ այս օր, դառնալով Եհովայի վկա, դու միանգամից թռիչք գործեցիր, դարձար Աստծո  վկա, Աստծո խոսքը տարածող, մարդկանց լուսավորող, ահա թե  ոնց կարելի է մարդու էգոյին տուրք տալով նրան հեշտությամբ թակարդը գցել:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2011), հովարս (15.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Չամիչ դու բարձրացրել էիր հարց՝ Եհովայի վկաները զրպարտում են Աստծուն մոմ չվառելով։

Ես ասացի, որ մոմ չեն վառում, որովհետև կրոնական հարցերում հետևում են միմիայն Աստվածաշնչի օրինակին։

Դու ասացի, որ նրանց վախեցնում են Աստծու դատաստանով, իսկ ես քեզ պատասխանեցի, որ այդպիսի բան չկա՝ նրանք իրենք են որոշում կրոնական հարցերում նախապատվությունը տալ Աստվածաշնչին։

Եվ դու այդպես էլ չբացատրեցիր, թե ինչումն էր զրպարտանքը, իսկ վախեցնելու հարցով էլ թեև մի քանի անգամ գրեցի, որ այդպիսի բան չկար, դու էլի շարունակում ես դա պնդել։

Իհարկե Հայաստանը ազատ երկիր է և ով ինչ ուզում է կարող է ասել  :Smile:   բայց, եթե դու դեմ չես, ես այլևս չեմ ցանկանում *լսել* նույն բանը ու *կրկնել* նույն բանը։ Դու ասելու ես ստիպում են, ես ասելու եմ չեն ստիպում, դու ասելու ես վախեցնում ես, ես ասելու եմ չեմ վախեցնում։




> Jarre ջան, Աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ չի կարելի  մոմ վառել, եկել եմ քեզ ասեմ, Աստծո անունից, որ եթե գրված չէ, որ պետք չէ մոմ վառել ուրեմն դու պիտի հասկանաիր, գնաիր ու մոմ վառեիր, բայց, քանի որ ինքնուրույն դա չես արել, ես՝ խելոքս քեզ պիտի ասեմ ու դու վարվես այնպես ինչպես ես կասեմ:


Չամիչ, իսկ դու ինքնուրույն ե՞ս արել։ Դու պարզապես կրկնում և անում ես այն, ինչ անում է Եկեղեցին։
Դու դա անում ե՞ս քո որոշմամբ։
Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ես կարծում, որ Եհովայի վկան իր որոշմամբ այդպես չի անում։
Ընդունիր, որ արդա չի այդպես պնդել։

Աստվածաշնչում շատ բաներ կան որ գրած չեն, ինչքան ուզում ես արա, բայց ինչի՞ ես չանողին մեղադրում։




> Արդեն նշել եմ, երբ մարդ սեփական դատողությանը նախապատվություն տալու փոխարեն թույլ է տալիս ընկնել այլոց տրամաբանական դատողությունների ազդեցության տակ, դառնում է հեշտ կառավարելի, այդ կարգի մարդուն մանիպուլյացիայի ենթերկելը շատ հեշտ է: Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է, բայց մեկնաբանությունները բազմատեսակ, բազմապիսի, բազմաբովանդակ, եթե սեփական ուղեղին զոռ տալու փոխարեն, որոշում ես, որ ինչ որ մեկը պիտի քեզ ուղղություն ցույց տա, եւ բացատրի թե ինչը որից հետո է, շատ մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ շուտով կդառնաս մանիպուլյացիայի զոհ: Պատահական չէ, որ նման մանուպուլյացիաների զոհ, հիմնականում դառնում են մինչեւ 20 տարեկան երիտասարդները, կամ հուսահատ, հուսալքվաված վիճակում գտնվող մոլորված մարդիկ:


Չամիչ ջան, ցանկացած կրոնական կառույց և Եկեղեցի իր հոտին ուղղություն է ցույց տալիս։ Նույն մեր Եկեղեցին ինքն էլ ունի իր ընդունած կարգը շատ արարողություններում ու հարցերում։




> Ի դեպ, արեւելայն կրոնական մշակույթի մեջ էսպես կոչված գուրուները, ուսուցիչները, այդ կոչումը վաստակելու համար հսկայական ճանապարհ են անցնում, հոգեւոր փնտրտուքների, տարատեսակ, բարդագույն, աշխատատար պրակտիկաների միջով են անցնում նոր իրավունք ստանում կարգվել որպես ուսուցիչ: Իսկ էստեղ, անհայտ ծագում ունեցող ցանկացած մեկը, կարող է մի քանի ժամվա մեջ որոշել, ինքն իրեն ուսուցիչ կարգել ընկնել դռնեդուռ ու ուսմունք քարոզել: Սա էլ մանուպուլյացիայի զոհ դառնալու եւս մեկ, անչափ գայթակղիչ տարբերակ, երեկ դու* ոչ ոք* էիր, իսկ այս օր, դառնալով Եհովայի վկա, դու միանգամից թռիչք գործեցիր, դարձար Աստծո  վկա, Աստծո խոսքը տարածող, մարդկանց լուսավորող, ահա թե  ոնց կարելի է մարդու էգոյին տուրք տալով նրան հեշտությամբ թակարդը գցել:


Չամիչ ջան, ինչպես առաջին դարում առաքյալների մեջ կային անգրագետ մարդիկ, որոնք այսօր սրբերի կարգին են դասվում ու քրիստոնեության հիմնադիրներն են համարվում, նույնպես բոլոր կրոններում՝ այդ թվում Եհովայի վկաների մեջ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ինչպես ինքդ ես գնահատել եղել են ոչինչ, կան և մարդիկ ովքեր եղել են ամեն ինչ։

Եթե այդ մարդը ուզում է խոսել իր հավատի մասին ո՞վ կարող է նրան արգելել։

Բայց իմ հարցը վերաբերում էր այն բանին, թե ինչպես են մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկում։




> Շնորհակալ եմ Jarre ջան, հոգու խաղաղություն գտնելու ճանապարհին եմ, դեռ տեղ չեմ հասել


Չամիչ ջան, չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվել, բայց իմ փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ կարևորը այն է, որ մարդ իրեն ներդաշնակ զգա։ Այսինքն փորձի հարթել իր բանականության և իրական կյանքի միջև գոյություն ունեցող հակասությունները։ Եթե ես ինվալիդ եմ, ապա անընդհատ փոշմանելով ու կենտրոնանալով իմ ինվալիդ լինելու վրա, ես միայն շատացնում են իմ ներքին աններդաշնակությունը, իսկ երբ փորձում եմ իրականությունը ընդունել և փորձել իմ լավագույնը անել կյանքից ինչքան կարող եմ հաճույք ստանալու համար, դա նշանակում է, որ ներդաշնակ եմ։

Դե մի քիչ գեղավարի բացատրեցի, բայց ասածիս իմաստը հավանաբար պարզ է։

Իմ համար այս առումով հիանալի օրինակ է աշխարհահռչակ ֆիզիկոս Սթիվեն Հոքինգը։ Նա այնպիսի հիվանդությամբ է տառապում որ անգամ չի կարողանում խոսել՝ կատարյալ անշարժ վիճակում է։ Սակայն իր բոլո բեսթսելեր գրքերը և հայտնի հոդվածները նա ստեղծել է հենց այդ վիճակով։ Եվ լինելով այդպիսի ծայրիաստիճան վատ վիճակում նա կարողանում է պահպանել ծայրահեղ լավատեսական տրամադրություն։

Այ սա իսկական ներդաշնակություն է, եթե կյանքի բոլոր բնգավառներում մարդ գտնում է ինքն իրեն և խաղաղության մեջ է ինքն իր սեփական անձի հետ։

Վստահ եմ, որ մեզ էլ կհաջողվի հասնել դրան, Չամիչ ջան  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Քո գրառումներից հասկացա որ մոմ ես վառում, եկեղեցի գնում։ Հիմա ես էլ կարամ լիքը հարցեր տալ մոմ վառելուդ մասին, կամ խնդրեմ բացատրես* թե էտ ո՞նց եղավ, որ երեք Աստված կա, բայց իրականում մեկ ա։* Կարամ սարկազմով հարցնեմ՝ «Յաաա, Չամիչ ջան, էտ փաստորեն 1+1+1=1, հա՞» ու մի կուշտ ծիծաղամ վրադ և պահանջեմ բացատրություն, թե Եկեղեցին էտ ո՞նց քո պես հասուն մարդու գլուխը լվաց ու մանիպուլյացիա արեց, որ դու սկսեցիր հավատալ նման աբսուրդի


Այս հատվածը չէի նկատել
Ժառ ջան իսկ դու կարող ես ասել թե լույսը քանի մասից է բաղկացած, քանի որ նրան մի լույս ես տեսնում

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Իմ տրամադրության տակ եղած նոր արևելահայերեն թարգամանության մեջ իրոք այդ հատվածը չկա: «Արարատ» հրատարակության մեջ վերցված է փակագծերի մեջ՝ համապատասխան նշումով: Կարծում եմ ավելացվել է Սբ. Երրորդության գոյության մասին վեճերի շրջանում:


Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում։




> Ինչը լրիվ անտեղի է, քանի որ Ավետարանի շար հատվածներ (հենց ասենք Բ Կորնթացիս 13:13-ը) հարցին լրիվ պատասխան են տալիս:


Սա էլ հետաքրքիր համար է։ Ես ժամանակին մի աշխատություն էի ուսումնասիրում (*Cyclopedia of Biblical, Theological, and Ecclesiastical Literature*) որտեղ *պաշտպանվում է երրորդության ուսմունքը* և այնտեղ քո մեջբերված համարի մասին մի հետաքրքիր բան էր ասվում, որը և ամբողջությամբ արտահայտում է իմ հարցը, որ ծագում է քո մեջբերած համարից. «.... այս համարն ապացուցում է, որ կան գոյություն ունեն երեք սուբեկտ.... սակայն այս համարը ինքն իրենով չի ապացուցում, որ այս երեք սուբեկտները պատկանում են աստվածային բնույթին և ունեն հավասար աստվածային պատիվ....։ Արդար չի լինի ասել, որ այս համարից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այդ երեքը ունեն հավասար իշխանություն կամ պատկանում են միևնույն բնույթին»։

Բայց գուցե սա գրելուց առաջ պետք է հարցնեի, թե ըստ քո պատկերացման ինչ է Երրորդությունը, քանի որ Երրորդության հավատացող տարբեր մարդիկ տալիս են տարբեր բացատրություններ և ունեն տարբեր կարծիքներ։

Ու նաև իմ մոտ հարց է առաջանում. ինչո՞ւ Աստվածաշնչում գոնե մեկ անգամ չկա գրված Երրորդություն բառը։




> Արի համաձայնի, որ նշվածները ամենահայտնիները չեն: Կարող ես համեմատել......


*Moonwalker* ջան, այ որ ներկայացնես թե ինչ համակարգով ես որոշում ավելի հեղինակավոր և քիչ հեղինակավոր թարգմանությունները, այդ դեպքում կկարողանամ հասկանալ որ բերածս թարգմանությունները իսկապես այդքան էլ հայտնի և հեղինակավոր չեն։ Քանի որ բոլոր թարգմանություններն էլ ունեն իրենց դրական և բացասական կողմերը։ 

Անձամբ իմ համար Արարատ և Արևմտահայերեն թարգմանությունները աշխարհի լավագույն թարգմանություններից են ու դրա պատճառը այն չէ որ դրանք հայկական են, այլ այն, որ թարգմանինչները ձգտել են մաքսիմալ հավատարիմ մնալ թարգմանվող տեքստին և շատ դեպքերում անգամ կարելի է տեսնել բառ առ բառ թարգմանության սկզբունքը։

Իսկ այդ մեջբերումների իմ միակ նպատակն այն է, որ պարզ լինի, որ այդ համարը այդ կերպ թարգմանելը Եհովայի վկաների բստրածը չի և կա նաև այլ ճանաչված թարգմանություններում։




> προσκυνέω/proskynéō/ բառի կազմությունը՝ πρός/prós/՝ «դեպի, հետ», κυνέω/kuneó/՝ «համբուրել»: Նշանակությունը՝ համբուրել գետինը գերադասի առջև խոնարհվելիս, երկրպագել, ծնկի գալ: Իսկ ձեռքը համբուրելը կապված է եղել հին եգիպտական հավատալիքների հետ: Հիմնական գործածությունը երկրպագություն հավատացյալի/Հարս/ և Քրիստոսի/Փեսա/ միջև: (http://strongsnumbers.com/greek/4352.htm)
> 
> Բառը գործածվում է մարդ-մարդ հարաբերությունները բնութագրելիս (ինչպես նաև Գործք 10:25 և Հայտնություն 3:9), ուստի այլ լեզուներով ուղղակի գոէծածվում է  «խոնարհվեցին», «գետնին ընկան», «ծնկի իջան» /So the servant fell on his knees, imploring him, 'Have patience with me, and I will pay you everything.' (Մատթեոս 18:26 ESV) կամ  Когда Петр входил, Корнилий встретил его и поклонился, пав к ногам его. (Գործք 10:25 RSO))
> Մարդ Աստված հարաբերությունները նկարագրելիս սովորաբար նշվում է «երկրպագելը»՝ Մատթեոս 4:10, Գործք 24:11 ևն:
> Հայերենով բոլոր դեպքերում կարծես բառը թարգմանվել է երկրպագել:


Շատ հետաքրքիր և ուսանելի բացատրություն ես գրել, շնորհակալ եմ, Moonwalker ջան։

----------


## Jarre

> Կներես Ջառ ջան, հիմա բառացի թարգմանեմ. «քանզի երեքն են վկայում երկնքում, Հայրը , Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին, և այս երեքը մեկ են և երեքն են վկայում երկրի վրա...»
> 
> Կարող եմ միայն եզրակացնել, Սբ. Երրորդության և մեկ Աստվածության գաղափարը ամրապնդելու համար, որի հեղինակը հենց Ինքը՝ Քրիստոսն է:


*Հովարս* ջան, բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ *ավելացված է*։ Հայտնություն գրքում չեն տրվում բացառություններ, որ ինչ որ դեպքում ավելացվելը արդարացվում է, ինչ որ դեպքում ոչ։




> Հույն Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին Նոր Կտակարանը տպում է հետևյալ ձևով ձախ էջի վրա հին հունարեն՝ բնագիր  հատվածն է գրվում, իսկ աջում՝ ժամանակակից լեզվով է թարգմանվում: Մեջբերումս այդ հին (գրաբար)հունարենովն է, ինչպես տեսնում ես պահպանված է:


Ես շատ եմ սիրում էտ տիպի թարգմանություններ և անկեղծ ասած նախանձում եմ քո հունարենի իմացությունը  :Blush: 




> Չես սխալվում, և շատ վատ են թարգմանել, ոչ մի միտք չեն պահպանել (վկաներից վատ են վարվում), ենթադրում եմ թե ում է ձեռնատու:


Հովարս, շատ ներողություն եթե սխալվում եմ, բայց կարծեմ այդ թարգմանությունը հենց ՀԱԵ-ի և կաթողիկոսի հովանավորությամբ է տպվում։ Տանը կճշտեմ ու հաստատ կասեմ։




> Ոչ մեկը և ոչ էլ մյուսը , որովհետև Աստվածաբանական կամ Ասվածապաշտական ոչ մի սխալ չի ներկայացնում:


Հովարս ջան, բայց այսպես ստացվում է, որ կան երկակի ստանդարտներ՝ ինչ որ դեպքում ավելացնելը ու հանելը սխալ չի, բայց ինչ որ դեպքում այդպես է։

Չե՞ս կարծում, որ այդպես ով ինչ ուզի կփոխի ու վերջում անունը կդնի, որ իրա կարծիքով Աստվածաբանական ու Աստվածապաշտական սխալ չկա, դրա համար իրավունք ունի անելու։




> Ճիշտ ես, դա  1963թ թարգմանության մեջ է , բայց 1974թ-ի թարգմանության մեջ արդեն փոխված է« հարգանք մատուցել»ու, և հետո, միայն այս համարը չի որ փոխված է, հարյուրավոր նախադասություններ, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում իրենց վարդապետությանը, փոխել են:


Հովարս ջան, այնքան հեշտ է ուղղակի ասելը։ Կարող ենք կոնկրետ խոսել ու ես էլ որքանով կարողանամ, իմ իմացածի սահմաններում կբացատրեմ։

Բայց մինչ այդ մի հարց։ Էտ ո՞նց եղավ որ էտ վկաները իրանց ուսմունքների շահերից ելնելով էտքան փոփոխություններ մտցրեցին Աստվածաշնչում, բայց օրինակ Հովհաննես 1-ին գլխի 1-ին համարը մոռացան փոխել։




> προσκυνώ=պրոսկինո 
> հիմնական թարգմանությունն է*  երկրպագում եմ, ընկնում եմ ոտքերիդ առջև*, մնացած բառերը(խոնարհվել, պատվել, հարգել և այլն) սրանք ժամանակակից մեկնություններ են:
> Հայերենում Մատթ. 18:26 ում ճիշտ է թարգմանված:


Հովարս ջան, ինչպես Աստվածաշնչի քո բերած հատվածներից էլ երևում է այդ բառը գործածվել է նաև մարդկանց համար։ Հետևաբար նույնիսկ հին ժամանակներում այն ունեցել է նաև խոնարհվել, պատվել, հարգել և այլ իմաստներ։ 

ՀԳ՝ անչափ հաճելի է փոխադարձ հարգանքի մթնոլորտում զրուցել նույնիսկ կտրականապես տարբեր կարծիքներ ու հայացքներ ունեցող մարդու հետ  :Blush:

----------


## Jarre

> Այս հատվածը չէի նկատել
> Ժառ ջան իսկ դու կարող ես ասել թե լույսը քանի մասից է բաղկացած, քանի որ նրան մի լույս ես տեսնում


Կամ նույն ձև ձուն՝ բաղկացած է կեղեվից, սպիտակուցից և դեղնուցից բայց մեկ է։
Կամ գրիչը բաղկացած է միջուկից, թանաքից և պատյանից բայց մեկ է։
 :Smile: 

Դու ունես քո կարծիքը, ես իմը Հովարս ջան  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Կամ նույն ձև ձուն՝ բաղկացած է կեղեվից, սպիտակուցից և դեղնուցից բայց մեկ է։
> Կամ գրիչը բաղկացած է միջուկից, թանաքից և պատյանից բայց մեկ է։
> 
> 
> Դու ունես քո կարծիքը, ես իմը Հովարս ջան


Այդ դեպքում որն է քո չըմբռնելու բարդությունը , որ Աստված երրորդություն է




> Հովարս ջան, բայց այսպես ստացվում է, որ կան երկակի ստանդարտներ՝ ինչ որ դեպքում ավելացնելը ու հանելը սխալ չի, բայց ինչ որ դեպքում այդպես է:
> Հովարս ջան, այնքան հեշտ է ուղղակի ասելը։ Կարող ենք կոնկրետ խոսել ու ես էլ որքանով կարողանամ, իմ իմացածի սահմաններում կբացատրեմ։


Հռոմ.9:5
Կող.1:16-20
 գաղ.6:18
Բ Պետր.1:1-5
Մաթ.26:26
Ա Հովհ.5:20 
Կող.1:19
Մատ.4:1
Եբր.12:23
Հովհ.4:1
կարծում եմ բավական է, ինչպես տեսնում ես կոնկրետ փաստեր եմ ներկայացնում, և խնդրում եմ քեզ Ժառ ջան , բացատրիր այս համարներում կատարված փոփոխոթյունների նպատակն ու իմաստը(կարծում եմ որ գիտես)



> Էտ ո՞նց եղավ որ էտ վկաները իրանց ուսմունքների շահերից ելնելով էտքան փոփոխություններ մտցրեցին Աստվածաշնչում, բայց օրինակ Հովհաննես 1-ին գլխի 1-ին համարը մոռացան փոխել։


դա արդեն չափիչ ավելին կլիներ, բա խի են ասում նենգափոխված, հո ափաշքյարա չեն անելու և երկրոդ՝ դա էլ կատարվում է բանավոր, երբ ընկնում ես ճանկերը, մի խոսքով՝ ''կուտ տալու'' համար են թողել:

----------


## Jarre

> Այդ դեպքում որն է քո չըմբռնելու բարդությունը , որ Աստված երրորդություն է


Նույնն է ինչ քո բարդությունը չմբռնելու Աստծու միանձնյա լինելը, ինչի մասին Աստվածաշնչում միանգամայնորեն է խոսվում և բազմիցս։

Ինչպես գրել էի՝



> Դու ունես քո կարծիքը, ես իմը Հովարս ջան





> Հռոմ.9:5
> Կող.1:16-20
>  գաղ.6:18
> Բ Պետր.1:1-5
> Մաթ.26:26
> Ա Հովհ.5:20 
> Կող.1:19
> Մատ.4:1
> Եբր.12:23
> ...


Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ նշիր թե ինչն է «նենգափոխված» այդ համարներում։




> դա արդեն չափիչ ավելին կլիներ, բա խի են ասում նենգափոխված, հո ափաշքյարա չեն անելու և երկրոդ՝ դա էլ կատարվում է բանավոր, երբ ընկնում ես ճանկերը, մի խոսքով՝ ''կուտ տալու'' համար են թողել:


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, Հովարս ջան, ներկայացրածդ պարզապես արտահայտում է կանխակալ կարծիքդ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սա էլ հետաքրքիր համար է։ Ես ժամանակին մի աշխատություն էի ուսումնասիրում (*Cyclopedia of Biblical, Theological, and Ecclesiastical Literature*) որտեղ *պաշտպանվում է երրորդության ուսմունքը* և այնտեղ քո մեջբերված համարի մասին մի հետաքրքիր բան էր ասվում, որը և ամբողջությամբ արտահայտում է իմ հարցը, որ ծագում է քո մեջբերած համարից. «.... այս համարն ապացուցում է, որ կան գոյություն ունեն երեք սուբեկտ.... սակայն այս համարը ինքն իրենով չի ապացուցում, որ այս երեք սուբեկտները պատկանում են աստվածային բնույթին և ունեն հավասար աստվածային պատիվ....։ Արդար չի լինի ասել, որ այս համարից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այդ երեքը ունեն հավասար իշխանություն կամ պատկանում են միևնույն բնույթին»։
> Բայց գուցե սա գրելուց առաջ պետք է հարցնեի, թե ըստ քո պատկերացման ինչ է Երրորդությունը, քանի որ Երրորդության հավատացող տարբեր մարդիկ տալիս են տարբեր բացատրություններ և ունեն տարբեր կարծիքներ։
> Ու նաև իմ մոտ հարց է առաջանում. ինչո՞ւ Աստվածաշնչում գոնե մեկ անգամ չկա գրված Երրորդություն բառը։


Իմ պատկերացումը նույնական է միասնական եկեղեցու հայրերի ու մեր եկեղեցու դիրքորոշմանը՝
*«Երրորդութիւնը նոյն բնութեամբ է՝ երեք դէմքով, մի զօրութիւն, մի աստուածութիւն, ամէն ժամ Հայր, ամէն ժամ՝ Որդի եւ ամէն ժամ՝ Սուրբ Հոգի»* (Կյուրեղ Ալեքսանդրացի):
Ձեր նշած այլաբանական պատկերումներին ավելացվեմ ևս մեկը՝ իմ սիրածը.
_Արմատ կենդանության - Հայր Աստված,
Ոստ անթառամ - Որդի Աստված,
Պտուղ անմահ - Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված_:

Ճիշտ ես հենց «Երրորդություն» բառը Աստվածաշնչում բացակայում է, բայց գաղափարն անընդհատ շրջանառվում է ողջ Գրքով մեկ:
Հայր Աստված - օրինակ՝ Հովհաննես 6:27 ևն
Որդի Աստված - օրինակ՝ Տիտոս 2:13 ևն
Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված - օրինակ՝ Գործք 5:3-5 ևն
Երեքն իրար հետ - օրիանակ՝ Մատթեոս 28:19 ևն

Իսկ վերը մեջբերածդ կարծիքը, թե Սրանք առանձին սուբյեկտներ են հերքվում է այլ հատվածներով: Ճիշտն ասած ժամանակս չի ներում, բայց մեջբերեմ ինչ հիշում եմ: 
Հերքվում է Հոր և Որդու մասով՝
_«Հաւատացեք ինձ, որ ես Հօր մէջ եմ, եւ Հայրն ինձանում է:»_  Հովհաննես 14:11 /Հայր և Որդի մի էություն են/
Հերքվում է Հոր և Հոգու մասով՝
_«Բայց երբոր Մխիթարիչը կ'գայ, որ ես Հօրիցը կ'ուղարկեմ ձեզ, ճշմարտության Հոգին, որ Հօրից է դուրս գալիս»_ Հովհաննես 15:26 /Սուրբ Հոգին Հորից է բխում, ուստի նույն բնությունից է, ինչ Հայրն ու Որդին/





> *Moonwalker* ջան, այ որ ներկայացնես թե ինչ համակարգով ես որոշում ավելի հեղինակավոր և քիչ հեղինակավոր թարգմանությունները, այդ դեպքում կկարողանամ հասկանալ որ բերածս թարգմանությունները իսկապես այդքան էլ հայտնի և հեղինակավոր չեն։ Քանի որ բոլոր թարգմանություններն էլ ունեն իրենց դրական և բացասական կողմերը։ 
> Անձամբ իմ համար Արարատ և Արևմտահայերեն թարգմանությունները աշխարհի լավագույն թարգմանություններից են ու դրա պատճառը այն չէ որ դրանք հայկական են, այլ այն, որ թարգմանինչները ձգտել են մաքսիմալ հավատարիմ մնալ թարգմանվող տեքստին և շատ դեպքերում անգամ կարելի է տեսնել բառ առ բառ թարգմանության սկզբունքը։
> Իսկ այդ մեջբերումների իմ միակ նպատակն այն է, որ պարզ լինի, որ այդ համարը այդ կերպ թարգմանելը Եհովայի վկաների բստրածը չի և կա նաև այլ ճանաչված թարգմանություններում։
> Շատ հետաքրքիր և ուսանելի բացատրություն ես գրել, շնորհակալ եմ, Moonwalker ջան։


*Ժառ* ջան, բայց ես գրել էի ամենա*հայտնիները* չեն, այլ ոչ ամենահեղինակավորը: Ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա (միայն Արքա Ջեյմսի տարբերակին, այն էլ հպանցիկ ծանոթանալուց) որևէ կարծիք հայտնեմ մյուս թարգմանությունների հեղինակավորության մասին: Հայտնիությունն ասելիս հաշվի էի առել *Christian Booksellers Association*-ի՝ CBA-ի (որը անգլալեզու թարգմանությունների վիճակագրությամբ զբաղվող ինձ հայտնի միակ մեծ կառույցն է) 2010-ի *վիճակագրությունը*.



Մի թեթև աչքի անցկացրեցի նշածդ տարբերակներից մի երկուսի պատմությունը: Ասենք New Jerusalem Bible-ի «նախնին»՝ Jerusalem Bible-ը ֆրանսական *Bible de Jérusalem*- ից է թարգմանված (ինչը, սակայն, իրոք թարմանված է բնագրերից): Կարծում եմ նման նուրբ գործում միջնորդ լեզուն միայն վնաս կարող է տված լինել:
Twentieth Century New Testament-ի մոտ 20 թարգմանիչներն աստվածաբաններ չէին, այլ տնային տնտեսուհիներ, նախարարներ, բիզնեսմեններ, երկաթուղային կայարանի աշխատողներ: Չնայած նրանց աշխատանքի ուշ շրջանում օգնում էին նաև որոշ մասնագետներ: Ինքը բավական տարօրինակ է, ասենք՝ Մարկոսի ավետարանը նախորդում է Մատթեոսի ավետարանին: :Pardon: 
Չնայած էլի եմ ասում իմ կարծիքը միայն հպանցիկ դիտարկման վրա է հիմնված:

----------


## հովարս

> Հռոմ.9:5
> Կող.1:16-20
> գաղ.6:18
> Բ Պետր.1:1-5
> Մաթ.26:26
> Ա Հովհ.5:20
> Կող.1:19
> Մատ.4:1
> Եբր.12:23
> ...


Կներես Ժառ ջան, ես դիտավորյալ չեմ գրել փոխված բառերը քանի որ դու գիտես, իսկ եթե չգիտես, ապա ինչու՞ ես պնդում չիմացածդ բաները:

Իսկ  Երրորդության վերաբերյալ, միայն կույր մարդը կարող է չտեսնել դա Աստվածաշնչի մեջ:

----------


## Jarre

> Իմ պատկերացումը նույնական է միասնական եկեղեցու հայրերի ու մեր եկեղեցու դիրքորոշմանը՝
> *«Երրորդութիւնը նոյն բնութեամբ է՝ երեք դէմքով, մի զօրութիւն, մի աստուածութիւն, ամէն ժամ Հայր, ամէն ժամ՝ Որդի եւ ամէն ժամ՝ Սուրբ Հոգի»* (Կյուրեղ Ալեքսանդրացի):


*Moonwalker* ջան, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանիդ համար։




> Ճիշտ ես հենց «Երրորդություն» բառը Աստվածաշնչում բացակայում է, բայց գաղափարն անընդհատ շրջանառվում է ողջ Գրքով մեկ:
> Հայր Աստված - օրինակ՝ Հովհաննես 6:27 ևն
> Որդի Աստված - օրինակ՝ Տիտոս 2:13 ևն
> Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված - օրինակ՝ Գործք 5:3-5 ևն
> Երեքն իրար հետ - օրիանակ՝ Մատթեոս 28:19 ևն


Արշակ ջան, այս համարներից ոչ մեկում չի խոսվում «երեք դէմքով, մի զօրութիւն, մի աստուածութիւն, ամէն ժամ Հայր, ամէն ժամ՝ Որդի եւ ամէն ժամ՝ Սուրբ Հոգի» Աստծու մասին։ Չկա երեքը մեկում գաղափարը։




> Իսկ վերը մեջբերածդ կարծիքը, թե Սրանք առանձին սուբյեկտներ են հերքվում է այլ հատվածներով: Ճիշտն ասած ժամանակս չի ներում, բայց մեջբերեմ ինչ հիշում եմ: 
> Հերքվում է Հոր և Որդու մասով՝
> _«Հաւատացեք ինձ, որ ես Հօր մէջ եմ, եւ Հայրն ինձանում է:»_  Հովհաննես 14:11 /Հայր և Որդի մի էություն են/
> Հերքվում է Հոր և Հոգու մասով՝
> _«Բայց երբոր Մխիթարիչը կ'գայ, որ ես Հօրիցը կ'ուղարկեմ ձեզ, ճշմարտության Հոգին, որ Հօրից է դուրս գալիս»_ Հովհաննես 15:26 /Սուրբ Հոգին Հորից է բխում, ուստի նույն բնությունից է, ինչ Հայրն ու Որդին/


Փաստորեն եթե այս տրամաբանությամբ ենք նայում հարցին, ստացվում է, որ երեքը մեկում չեն, այլ ավելի շատ են՝ «Այն օրը դուք պիտի իմանաք, որ ես իմ Հօր մէջ եմ, եւ *դուք՝ իմ մէջ*. ու *ես՝ ձեր մէջ*», փաստորեն երեք անձից ավել է ստացվում։ Այս խոսքերը գրված են նույն Հովհաննես 14 գլխի 19-րդ հմարում։




> *Ժառ* ջան, բայց ես գրել էի ամենա*հայտնիները* չեն, այլ ոչ ամենահեղինակավորը: Ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա (միայն Արքա Ջեյմսի տարբերակին, այն էլ հպանցիկ ծանոթանալուց) որևէ կարծիք հայտնեմ մյուս թարգմանությունների հեղինակավորության մասին: Հայտնիությունն ասելիս հաշվի էի առել *Christian Booksellers Association*-ի՝ CBA-ի (որը անգլալեզու թարգմանությունների վիճակագրությամբ զբաղվող ինձ հայտնի միակ մեծ կառույցն է) 2010-ի *վիճակագրությունը*.
> 
> 
> 
> Մի թեթև աչքի անցկացրեցի նշածդ տարբերակներից մի երկուսի պատմությունը: Ասենք New Jerusalem Bible-ի «նախնին»՝ Jerusalem Bible-ը ֆրանսական *Bible de Jérusalem*- ից է թարգմանված (ինչը, սակայն, իրոք թարմանված է բնագրերից): Կարծում եմ նման նուրբ գործում միջնորդ լեզուն միայն վնաս կարող է տված լինել:
> Twentieth Century New Testament-ի մոտ 20 թարգմանիչներն աստվածաբաններ չէին, այլ տնային տնտեսուհիներ, նախարարներ, բիզնեսմեններ, երկաթուղային կայարանի աշխատողներ: Չնայած նրանց աշխատանքի ուշ շրջանում օգնում էին նաև որոշ մասնագետներ: Ինքը բավական տարօրինակ է, ասենք՝ Մարկոսի ավետարանը նախորդում է Մատթեոսի ավետարանին:
> Չնայած էլի եմ ասում իմ կարծիքը միայն հպանցիկ դիտարկման վրա է հիմնված:


Հղման համար շնորհակալ եմ։ Իսկ հեղինակավոր և հայտնի թարգմանությունների մասին քո գրածը ես շփոթել էի, ինչի համար ներողություն։

Ես էլ հիմա չեմ ցանկանա որևէ կերպ մեկնաբանել այդ հարցը, քանի որ տվյալ պահին դեռևս չունեմ հիմնավոր ապացույցներ։

Սակայն, այդ նույն համարը բացի իմ նշած թարգմանություններից այլ թարգմանություններ ևս նույն կերպ են թարգմանել.
*Douay-Rheims 1899 American Edition*՝ «պատվում էին նրան»
*Young's Literal Translation*՝ «խոնարհվում էին»

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Արշակ ջան, ես նպատակ չունեի և հիմա էլ չունեմ քննարկել Երրորդությունը։ Իմ գրառումների միակ նպատակն էր ցոյց տալ, որ շատ դեպքերում Եհովայի վկաների հասցեին հնչեցված մեղադրանքներն անհիմն են և ընտրողաբար՝ կա կանխակալ մոտեցում։

Ինչպես բերածս օրինակներն են ցույց տալիս Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունները տարբեր են։ Իսկ քննադատության ենթակա է ցանկացած աշխատություն։

Ուստի, ես չեմ կարծում որ ես քո տեսակետն եմ փոխելու կամ դու իմը։ Ես այդպիսի նպատակ չունեմ էլ։

Միակ նպատակս հեևյալն է՝ հանգիստ թողնենք ամեն մարդ հավատա նրան, ինչը ինքը ճիշտ է համարում և ինչում համոզված է։
Թարգենք մարդկանց անհիմն որպես զոմբի ու անուղեղ ներկայացնելը։
Հարգենք մարդուն, հարգենք համոզմունքներ ունենալու ազատության իրավունքը։
Սա է առողջ հասարակությունը։

----------

Moonwalker (17.07.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Իմ գրած մեկնաբանությունների՝



> *Հովարս* ջան, բայց խնդիրն այն է, որ *ավելացված է*։ Հայտնություն գրքում չեն տրվում բացառություններ, որ ինչ որ դեպքում ավելացվելը արդարացվում է, ինչ որ դեպքում ոչ։





> Հովարս ջան, բայց այսպես ստացվում է, որ կան երկակի ստանդարտներ՝ ինչ որ դեպքում ավելացնելը ու հանելը սխալ չի, բայց ինչ որ դեպքում այդպես է։
> 
> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ այդպես ով ինչ ուզի կփոխի ու վերջում անունը կդնի, որ իրա կարծիքով Աստվածաբանական ու Աստվածապաշտական սխալ չկա, դրա համար իրավունք ունի անելու։





> Հովարս ջան, այնքան հեշտ է ուղղակի ասելը։ Կարող ենք կոնկրետ խոսել ու ես էլ որքանով կարողանամ, իմ իմացածի սահմաններում կբացատրեմ։





> Հովարս ջան, ինչպես Աստվածաշնչի քո բերած հատվածներից էլ երևում է այդ բառը գործածվել է նաև մարդկանց համար։ Հետևաբար նույնիսկ հին ժամանակներում այն ունեցել է նաև խոնարհվել, պատվել, հարգել և այլ իմաստներ։


Եվ հատկապես այս մեկի՝




> ՀԳ՝ անչափ հաճելի է փոխադարձ հարգանքի մթնոլորտում զրուցել նույնիսկ կտրականապես տարբեր կարծիքներ ու հայացքներ ունեցող մարդու հետ


«Տրամաբանական» պատասխանը։ Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, Հովարս ջան։




> Իսկ  Երրորդության վերաբերյալ, միայն կույր մարդը կարող է չտեսնել դա Աստվածաշնչի մեջ:


Ես քեզ փաստեր եմ ներկայացնում, իսկ դու փոխարենը ակնարկով/բավական կոնկրետ դիմացինին կույր կոչելով փակում ես հարցը։




> Կներես Ժառ ջան, ես դիտավորյալ չեմ գրել փոխված բառերը քանի որ դու գիտես, իսկ եթե չգիտես, ապա ինչու՞ ես պնդում չիմացածդ բաները:


Հովարս, ինչո՞ւ ես մեղմ ասած սարքում գլխիս։ Ո՞րտեղ եմ պնդել, ի՞նչ եմ պնդել  :Think: 

Կարծեմ դու էիր պնդում՝




> Ժառ ջան, վկաների ամենամեծ զրպարտանքը նա է, որ խեղաթյուրում եմ Աստվածաշունչը:


Իսկ ես պարզապես առաջարկել եմ՝




> Կարող ենք կոնկրետ խոսել ու ես էլ որքանով կարողանամ, իմ իմացածի սահմաններում կբացատրեմ։


Հովարս ջան, նաև հիշիր, որ *Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի* և *Հայաստանի Աստվածաշնչային Ընկերության* հրատարակած *Արևելահայերեն Նոր Թարգմանությունը* դու անվանեցիր՝




> Չես սխալվում, և շատ վատ են թարգմանել, ոչ մի միտք չեն պահպանել (վկաներից վատ են վարվում), ենթադրում եմ թե ում է ձեռնատու:


Գուցե ինքդ էլ չես նկատել, թե ում թարգմանությունն էր դա, բայց ինձ սա ցույց է տալիս, որ ցանկացած բան, ինչը քո կարծիքին ու գաղափարին դեմ է դու առանց ծանր ու թեթև անելու պատրաստ ես վարկաբեկել ու համոզված մեղադրել։

Իմ համար սա առողջ բանավեճ և քննարկում չի։

Նման կանխակալ միջավայրում քննարկումներն շարունակելը դիսկոմֆորտ է ինձ համար, *Հովարս* ջան։

----------


## հովարս

> Ես քեզ փաստեր եմ ներկայացնում, իսկ դու փոխարենը ակնարկով/բավական կոնկրետ դիմացինին կույր կոչելով փակում ես հարցը։


Այս մեկը չեղավ Ժառ ջան, ես վստահ եմ որ դու տեսնում ես, ուղղակի հակառակելուդ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում, և հարցնել չեմ ուզում փակել:



> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ այդպես ով ինչ ուզի կփոխի ու վերջում անունը կդնի, որ իրա կարծիքով Աստվածաբանական ու Աստվածապաշտական սխալ չկա, դրա համար իրավունք ունի անելու։


ոչ, չեմ կարծում, եթե պահպանվում է միտքը, իմաստը, բովանդակությունը և հոգին ապա լրիվ ընդունելի է նման լրացումները, դրա հետ մեկտեղ* նաև զգուշացվում է , որ ավելացված է,* իսկ սա շատ կարևոր հանգամանք է, այլ ոչ թե ''վկաների նմանհարյուրավոր տեղեր փոխէլ են, ավելացրել են և պակասեցրել են առանց զուշացման: Հուսով եմ տարբերությունը հասկանում ես:



> Գուցե ինքդ էլ չես նկատել, թե ում թարգմանությունն էր դա, բայց ինձ սա ցույց է տալիս, որ ցանկացած բան, ինչը քո կարծիքին ու գաղափարին դեմ է դու առանց ծանր ու թեթև անելու պատրաստ ես վարկաբեկել ու համոզված մեղադրել։


շատ լավ նկատել եմ և իմ տեսակետն էլ հայտնել եմ, ինչու՞մն է խմդիրը



> Նման կանխակալ միջավայրում քննարկումներն շարունակելը դիսկոմֆորտ է ինձ համար, Հովարս ջան։


ինչպես կկամենաս Ժառ ջան, միայն ասեմ որ իմ նպատակը չի և ոչ էլ  բնավորությունը՝ վիրավորել դիմացինին:

----------


## Նետ

> Ես քեզ փաստեր եմ ներկայացնում, իսկ դու փոխարենը ակնարկով/բավական կոնկրետ դիմացինին կույր կոչելով փակում ես հարցը։


Ժառ ջան տարորինակ ոչինչ չկա։Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ երբ  ընդիմախոսդ հանդես է գալիս անպատասխանատու ու անհիմն  հայտարարություններով։Մեծամասամբ էմոցիաներ արտահայտող հայտարարությունների հիմնական մասը ՙփնտրեք և կհամոզվեք՚ կամ նմանատիպ  _ՙապացույցներ_՚ են բերվում։

----------


## Varzor

> Քո բերած պատմական տվյալները ոչ մի կապ չունեն Աստվածաշնչի բովանդակությունը փոխելու հետ, և հետո ինչ են արել կաթոլիկները , դա իրենք թող պատասխան տան


Հղումները ուշադիր չես կարդացել (չնայած մի մասը օտար լեզվով են, ներող  :Smile:  )
Մինչ այժմ պահպանվել է Ալեքսանդրիայի թարգմանության պատճենները: Այդ թարգմանությունը կատարվել է, կարծեմ մթա 2-3 դարերում՝ հենց եբրայերենից հունարեն: Սակայն հետագա թարգմանությունները բավականին տարբերվում են՝ թե իմաստով եւ թե բովանդակությամբ:
Նմանատիպ բովանդակային-բառային նուրբ փոփոխությունների ու շեշտադրումների վրա էլ խաղում են Եհովայի վկաները:
Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Միայն 2009թ.-ին ՀՀ է ներկրվել կրոնական թեմաներով մոտ 10 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարի գրականություն, որի մեծ մասը Եհովայի վկաների կողմից  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովորդ ջան, ոնց որ շատ ենք շեղվումթեմայից:
Թեման ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչի մեկնությունների, քննարկումների ու բացահայտումների մասին է, այլ Եհովայի վկաների  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Ժառ ջան տարորինակ ոչինչ չկա։Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ երբ  ընդիմախոսդ* հանդես է գալիս անպատասխանատու ու անհիմն  հայտարարություններով։*Մեծամասամբ էմոցիաներ արտահայտող հայտարարությունների հիմնական մասը ՙփնտրեք և կհամոզվեք՚ կամ նմանատիպ  _ՙապացույցներ_՚ են բերվում։


 Որքան հիշում եմ ես ապացույցներս ներկայացրել եմ, եթե դու անուշադիր ես  և չես կարդացել, այդ դեպքում դու ես անպատասխանատու և անհիմն հայտարարություններով հանդես գալիս:

----------


## հովարս

> Հղումները ուշադիր չես կարդացել (չնայած մի մասը օտար լեզվով են, ներող  )
> Մինչ այժմ պահպանվել է Ալեքսանդրիայի թարգմանության պատճենները: Այդ թարգմանությունը կատարվել է, կարծեմ մթա 2-3 դարերում՝ հենց եբրայերենից հունարեն: Սակայն հետագա թարգմանությունները բավականին տարբերվում են՝ թե իմաստով եւ թե բովանդակությամբ:
> Նմանատիպ բովանդակային-բառային նուրբ փոփոխությունների ու շեշտադրումների վրա էլ խաղում են Եհովայի վկաները:
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Միայն 2009թ.-ին ՀՀ է ներկրվել կրոնական թեմաներով մոտ 10 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարի գրականություն, որի մեծ մասը Եհովայի վկաների կողմից


Նորից  եմ կրկնում, բովանդակությունը չի փոխվել, օրինակ գրված է. «ասրի պես ճերմակ» և փոխված է «ձյան պես ճերմակ», այստեղ որն է իմաստի տարբերությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք որ հյուսիսի շատ ազգեր չգիտեն թե ինչ է ասրը: Սա ընդհամենը օրինակ է:

----------


## Freeman

> Նորից  եմ կրկնում, բովանդակությունը չի փոխվել, օրինակ գրված է. «ասրի պես ճերմակ» և փոխված է «ձյան պես ճերմակ», այստեղ որն է իմաստի տարբերությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք որ հյուսիսի շատ ազգեր չգիտեն թե ինչ է ասրը: Սա ընդհամենը օրինակ է:


Ասրն ի՞նչ ա  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ասրն ի՞նչ ա


Սպիտակ բուրդ: Բառը շատ ա հանդիպում գրաբարյան Աստվածաշչում (օր՝ Ղևտացոց ԺԳ 59):


*Մոդերատորական. խնդրում եմ թեմայից մի՛ շեղվեք:*

----------

Freeman (19.07.2011), հովարս (19.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Նորից  եմ կրկնում, բովանդակությունը չի փոխվել, օրինակ գրված է. «ասրի պես ճերմակ» և փոխված է «ձյան պես ճերմակ», այստեղ որն է իմաստի տարբերությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք որ հյուսիսի շատ ազգեր չգիտեն թե ինչ է ասրը: Սա ընդհամենը օրինակ է:


Չէ ախպերս, իմ բերած հղումներում հստակ երևում էին ոչ միայն դարձվածքային, այլև իմաստային փոփոխություններ, նույնիսկ անհամեմատելի փոփոխություններ:
Ինչևէ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ փոփոխություններն արդարացված են: Սակայն Եհովայի վկաների ամբողջ <հաղթաթուղթը> կյանում է նրանում, որ հիմնականում ձգտում են քարոզել նրանց, ովքեր Աստավծաշաունչ ընդհանրապես չեն կարդացել, կամ էլ կարդացել են՝ առանց խորանալու: Այս վերջիններին դեմ են տալիս իրենց կողմից տպագրված և լավ մշակված գրականությունը՝ լվացող միջոցները:

----------


## հովարս

Ահա և տեղեկություններ ''վկաների'' նենգափոխված  Աստվածաշնչի մասին :

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...UPof5iOA&pli=1

----------


## հովարս

Եւս մի հետաքրքիր փաստ վկաների վերաբերյալ

http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/load/hog...asin/5-1-0-543

----------


## Varzor

Հովարս ջան, խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ օրենքով ոչ մի կերպ սահմանված չի, թե իչ պետք է անել այն դեպքերում, երբ "խեղաթյուրվում" կամ "փոփոխվում" է հոգևոր գրականությունը: Եվ դրա պատճառը այն է, որ նույն օրենքով ոչ մի կերպ սահմանված չի, թե հոգևոր որ գրականություն է "մաքուր", սիկ որը` կեղծ: Համեմատությունները կատարվում են միայն եկեղոցու կողմից ընդունված կանոնիկ գրականության հետ, սակայն այս պարագայում չկա և ոչ մի օրինական հիմք այդ համեմատություն ճիշտ համարելու, քանի որ կանոնիկ գրականության իսկությունը նույնպես պաշտոնական հաստատում չունի:

Ըստ այդմ պետական մակարդակով որևէ կրոնական կառույցի դեմ պայքարելու կամ դրա գործունեությունը սահմանափակելու համար ելնում են ոչ թե կրոնական շահերից, այլ ասենք հասարակական կամ պետական: Միայն պետական շահերից ելնելով դժվար է այդպսի պայքար տանել: Դրա համար պետք է են հասարակական մակարդակի մոտիվացիաներ, իսկ այդպիսիք չկան: Միայն բողոքելով, որ "խեղաթյուրում են և ՀԱԵ-ն վարկաբեկում ու անտեսում" չի կարելի օրինական պայքար մղել: Մանավանդ, որ "ՀՀ պետական կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է" և ոչ մի խոսք չկա, թե կոնկրետ որ ճյուղի կամ եկեղեցու քրիստոնեույթունը: Պետական սահմանում չկա աղանդի վերաբերյալ: Աղանդի սահմանումը տալիս է միայն եկեղեցին, իսկ օրենքի առջև դրանք ընդամենը "Կրոնական և հասարակական" կառույցներ են` իրավական տեսանյունից ՀԱԵ-ին հավասար:
"Բանակ չեն գնում" մոտիվացիան նորից բավարար չէ, քանի որ այն "չոփի ու գերանի" պատմությունն է` ՀՀ զինապարտ քաղաքացիների մեջ ավելի շատ են  նրանք, որոնք չեն ցանկանում բանակում ծառայել, այդ գաղափարները բացահայտ արտահայտում և նոիյնիսկ քարոզում են, բայց Եհովայի վկա չեն  :Wink: 

Խնդրում եմ բերեք որևէ հասարակական-տնտեսական հիմնավորում, որը բավարար է Եհովայի վկաների դեմ որևէ օրինական սահմանափակումներ կիրառելու համար:

----------


## հովարս

Վառզոր ջան, իմ նպատակը զգուշացնելն է, որ ամեն մի անհատ տեղեկություն ունենա այս կամ այն աղանդի/ուսմունքի մասին, որից հետո թող վարվի ինչպես կամենում է: 
Եթե Հայաստանում լիներ պետություն հասկացողությունը, կլիներ և օրինավոր կարգին պետություն, այլ ոչ թե օտարների կանոններին ենթարկվող,  կաշառակեր և շահամոլ կառավարություն:




> Խնդրում եմ բերեք որևէ հասարակական-տնտեսական հիմնավորում, որը բավարար է Եհովայի վկաների դեմ որևէ օրինական սահմանափակումներ կիրառելու համար:


Որքան գիտեմ Ֆրանսիան բավականին խիստ (օրենքով) մոտեցում ունի ''վկաների'' հանդեպ :

----------

eduard30 (22.07.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր ջան, իմ նպատակը զգուշացնելն է, որ ամեն մի անհատ տեղեկություն ունենա այս կամ այն աղանդի/ուսմունքի մասին, որից հետո թող վարվի ինչպես կամենում է: 
> Եթե Հայաստանում լիներ պետություն հասկացողությունը, կլիներ և օրինավոր կարգին պետություն, այլ ոչ թե օտարների կանոններին ենթարկվող,  կաշառակեր և շահամոլ կառավարություն:
> Որքան գիտեմ Ֆրանսիան բավականին խիստ (օրենքով) մոտեցում ունի ''վկաների'' հանդեպ :


Մոտեցումդ նորմալ է  :Wink: 
Կարծեմ Ռուսաստանում արգելել են` դատարանի որոշմամբ կազմակերպությանը զրկել են իրավաբանական կարգավիճակից: Սակայն եվրոդատարանը կայացրել է որոշում, ըստ որի պետք է ռեւսաստանը կոմպենսացիա վճարի  :LOL:  կվճարեն, բա չէ:
Ռուսաստանում նույնիսկ նրանց էքստրեմիստների կարգավիճակ էին ուզում տալ, դեռ քննարկում են

----------


## Hurricane

Այստեղ խոսք է գնացել թե եհովայի վկաները <նենգափոխել> են Աստվածաշունչը, սակայն ինչը ինչի հետ եք համեմատել? եթե եհովայի վկաների հրատարակած Աստվածաշունչը համեմատենք Առաքելական եկեղեցու Աստվածաշնչի հետ բնականաբար տարբերությունը անցնում է 10000-ից; Սակայն իրականում դա այն պատճառով, որ եհովայի վկաների թարգմանությունը կատարված է գիտաքննական տեքստերից, ինչպիսիք են Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ և Նեստլե_ Ալանդ տեքստերը նոր կտակարանի համար, իսկ հին կատակարանի համար Շտուտգարտսենի եբրայերեն Աստվածաշունչը: Այսպիսով որպեսզի գնահատական տրվի թե որքանով են ճիշտ Եհովայի վկաները թարգմանել Աստծո խոսքը, ապա պետք է դիմենք մասնագետների օգնությանը...

----------


## Hurricane

Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1989թ-ին ասել է. <<երբ լեզվաբանական հետազոտություններ եմ անում ` կապված Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնագիր տեքստերի և դրանց թարգմանությունների հետ, հաճախ եմ դիմում անգլերեն մի հրատարակության, որը հայտնի է  <<նոր Աշխարհ  թարգմանություն>> անվամբ: եվ ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ այս աշխատությունը արտացոլում է թարգմանիչների անկեղծ` հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանալու բնագիր տեքստը>>

----------


## հովարս

Համոզիչ չի, քանի որ խոսքը գնում է բնագրի հետ համեմատելով, որը ես ձեռքիս տակ ունեմ :Իսկ ժամանակակից թարգմանիչներին ես այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում, որի համար ունեմ իմ տեսակետը, և հետո պետք չի յառլիկների և կոչումների հետևից ընկնել:
 եթե կարդացիր դրածս հղումը, ապա կտեսնես, որ խոսքը, ՀԱԵ-ի Աստվածաշնչի մասին չէ:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...UPof5iOA&pli=1

----------


## KiLa

> Այստեղ խոսք է գնացել թե եհովայի վկաները <նենգափոխել> են Աստվածաշունչը, սակայն ինչը ինչի հետ եք համեմատել? եթե եհովայի վկաների հրատարակած Աստվածաշունչը համեմատենք Առաքելական եկեղեցու Աստվածաշնչի հետ բնականաբար տարբերությունը անցնում է 10000-ից; Սակայն իրականում դա այն պատճառով, որ եհովայի վկաների թարգմանությունը կատարված է գիտաքննական տեքստերից, ինչպիսիք են Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ և Նեստլե_ Ալանդ տեքստերը նոր կտակարանի համար, իսկ հին կատակարանի համար Շտուտգարտսենի եբրայերեն Աստվածաշունչը: Այսպիսով որպեսզի գնահատական տրվի թե որքանով են ճիշտ Եհովայի վկաները թարգմանել Աստծո խոսքը, ապա պետք է դիմենք


Չգիտեմ թե ի՞նչ խոսք է գնացել, բայց ասեմ, որ չեմ ուզում նույնիսկ կարդալ: Ինչու՞... Որովհետև համոզված եմ, որ եհովայի վկաները նենգափոխում են ոչ միայն աստվածաշունչը, այլ կարողանում են անամոթաբար ,,նենգափոխել՛՛ նաև ներկա տեղի ունեցող զրույցը: Իզուր ես դիմել այդ բազմաթիվ ,,գիտական՛՛ աղբյուրներին: Ի՞նչ է, թվում է դրանով կարող ես տպավորություն գործել ընթերցողի վրա: Դե իհարկե: Ինձ հանդիպած ,,եհովայի վկաները՛՛, բոլորը անխտիր, թե Գերմանիայում, թե Ամն-ում...և թե այստեղ նույն ձևով են փորձում տպավորություն գործել: Կամ գովազդում են իրենց հարողների թիվը, իրենց հարստությունը, իրենց կենտրոնների բազմաքանակությունը՝ որը՝ իմ կարծիքով գայթակղելու ամենահասարակ ձևն է, կամ փորձում են ցույց տալ իրենց ,,աստվածաշնչյան բարձ գիտելիքները՛՛, որով մեծ տպավորություն են գործում աստվածաշունչ չկարդացած մարդկանց վրա... Ես չեմ ուզում խոսել կտակարանների թարգմանություններից, որոնք երևի թե շատ ժամանակ ու աղբյուրներ են պահանջում: Ասեմ նաև, որ ինձ կտակարանի գիտակ չեմ համարում: Բայց... Բազմիցս եմ լսել թե ինչպես են նրանք համոզում լսողներին, թե. ,,Քրիստոսը արդեն եկել է, նա այստեղ է, երկնքում: Հաղթել է դևերին ու ...՛՛ և այլն: Բայց ես՝, չնայած շատ վաղուց եմ կարդացել նոր կտակարանը, բայց լավ եմ հիշում Քրիստոսի պատգամը իր վերադարձի մասին. ,,Կգան և կասեն, թե Քրիստոսը եկել է, անապատում է... , չհավատաք: Կգան ու կասեն քրիստոսը եկել է, նկուղում է, աղոթք է անում... Չհավատաք... Իմ գալու օրը դուք բոլորդ կիմանաք ինչպես իմանում եք արևի ել ու մուտը՛՛: Մեջբերումս գուցե և հեռու է բառացի լինելուց, բայց իմ կարծիքով հասկանալի է: Հիմա նրանք, ճիշտ և ճիշտ Քրիստոսի ասածի պես, եկել են ու ասում են. ,,Քրիստոսը եկել է ու երկնքում է...՛՛ Չե՞ք կարծում, որ նա հենց սա է ի նկատի ունեցել...
Կամ նրանց ունեցած կարծիքը եկեղեցու մասին: Ես էլի ասեմ, որ գիտակ չեմ, բայց ինչպե՞ս կարելի է չհիշել, թե աստվածաշնչում ինչ մանրամասնորեն է աստված պատվիրում ,,իր տան կառուցումը՛՛: Նույնիսկ աստիճանների չափերը, վարագույրների չափերը, գույները, նախշերը: գիտե՞ք, կարդալիս նույնիսկ մի պահ՝, թող ների ինձ աստված, ձանձրացել ու բարկացել եմ, թե այդքան մանրամասնորեն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի գրել: Եվ ես հիմա չեմ հասկանում ձեր տարօրինակ վերաբերմունքը աստծո տան նկատմամբ:
Եվ հետո, հարգելի աստվածաշնչի գիտակներ, ձեզ նրա վկան եք կոչում թե նրա գոյության ապացույց չգիտեմ, միայն մի հարց եմ տալիս. ձեզանից ում դուր կգար, որ իր անունը ողջ աշխարհով մեկ դարձնեյին ,,մատի փաթաթան՛՛, ծաղրի ու հայհոյանքի առարկա, անուն, որի միայն միամիտ հնչելը կարող է մարդկանց մի զգալի մասի զայրույթն առաջացնել, կարող են սրտխառնուք զգալ: Դե՞, ձեզանից քանիսը կուզեր, որ իր անունը այդ անփառունակ ճակատագրին արժենանար:

----------

eduard30 (01.08.2011), Varzor (02.08.2011), _Հրաչ_ (01.08.2011), հովարս (01.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այստեղ խոսք է գնացել թե եհովայի վկաները <նենգափոխել> են Աստվածաշունչը, սակայն ինչը ինչի հետ եք համեմատել? եթե եհովայի վկաների հրատարակած Աստվածաշունչը համեմատենք *Առաքելական եկեղեցու Աստվածաշնչի հետ բնականաբար տարբերությունը անցնում է 10000-ից*; Սակայն իրականում դա այն պատճառով, որ եհովայի վկաների թարգմանությունը կատարված է գիտաքննական տեքստերից, ինչպիսիք են Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ և Նեստլե_ Ալանդ տեքստերը նոր կտակարանի համար, իսկ հին կատակարանի համար Շտուտգարտսենի եբրայերեն Աստվածաշունչը: Այսպիսով որպեսզի գնահատական տրվի թե որքանով են ճիշտ Եհովայի վկաները թարգմանել Աստծո խոսքը, ապա պետք է դիմենք մասնագետների օգնությանը...


Չանցավ, ոչ մի մասնագետի կարիք չկա, բացի այն լեզվի մասնագետից, որից թարգմանվել է  :Wink:  Ինչ գիտաքննություն, ինչ բան?
Ի դեպ ուր էին Եհովայի վցկաները, երբ կար ՀԱԵ-ն?
Խնդիրը ոչ թե այնպես թարգմանել ու հրատարակել, որ մի անգամից մեկնաբանված լինի, այլ թարգմանել և հրատարակել "ինչպես որ է", իսկ մեկնաբանությունները արդեն այլ խնդիր են:
բայց միանգամից մարդկանց հրամցնել մեկնաբանված և փոփոխված տարբերակը` արդեն իսկ տակը մի բան կա  :Wink:

----------

KiLa (02.08.2011), Moonwalker (02.08.2011), հովարս (02.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

իմ գրածները ռուսերենի համար ջնջել են, ինչէիցե...ինչ եք հասկանում բնագիր ասելով? եվ այդ որ բնագիրն է ձեր մոտ? ձեր տված հղումը չի աշխատում

----------


## Hurricane

այն որ տարբերությունը 10000-ի է կազղմում դա նշանակում  է, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հրատարակած Աստվածաշունչը բնագրից տաբերովում է մոտ 10000-ի անգամ...իսկ պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետները հին հունարենի լավագույն գնահատականներն են տվել վկաների թարգմանությանը...

----------


## Varzor

> այն որ տարբերությունը 10000-ի է կազղմում դա նշանակում  է, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հրատարակած Աստվածաշունչը բնագրից տաբերովում է մոտ 10000-ի անգամ...իսկ պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետները հին հունարենի լավագույն գնահատականներն են տվել վկաների թարգմանությանը...


Քուանշ:!

Ըստ էության Աստվածաշնչի հայերեն թարգմանությունները կատարվել են Մաշտոցի և նրա աշակերտների կողմից: Ամենահին պահպանված հայերեն ավետարանները, եթե չեմ սխալվում 7-րդ դարի են` ընդ որում արտագրված են 5-րդ դարի ավետարաններից և ներկայիս Աստվածաշնչից տարբերվում են միայն մեկնաբանություններով` այն ժամանակ մեկնագշբանություններ չէին գրվում:
Չեմ կարծում, որ վկաների հրատարակություներին գնահատական տված "մասնագետները" ավելի մեծ ուղեղի ու գիտելիքների տեր են տվյալ ասպարեզում, քան Մաշտոցը:
Բոլոր վերլուծություները թույլ են տալիս ենթադրել, որ Մաշտոցը և իր աշակերտները օգտվել են ոչ միայն հունական, այլև հենց եբրայերեն ու սիրիական (արամեերեն) ու նույնսկ ասորերեն աղբյուրներից, ինչպես նաև վերևլուծել են անվանումների, տեղանունների ու դեպքերի կապի ժամանակի պատմագրության հետ:
Իսկ ինչ աղբյուրներից են օգտվում վկաները? Աշխարհին հայտնի ամենահին աղբյուրները հունականը, հռոմեականն ու հայկականն են  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.

Որքանով ինձ հայտնի է հին հունարենի ամենալավ մասնագետները հենց հունական եկեղեցու սպասավորներն են  :Wink:

----------

KiLa (02.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> իմ գրածները ռուսերենի համար ջնջել են, ինչէիցե...


Հարգելի *Hurricane*, շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ ձեր բերած տեղեկությունները, որոնք ջնջվել են, քանի որ եղել են օտար լեզվով։ Եթե ունեք ժամանակ և ցանկություն, ապա իմ խնդրանքն է ձեզ թարգմանել և տեղադրել։

----------


## KiLa

> Քուանշ:!
> 
> Ըստ էության Աստվածաշնչի հայերեն թարգմանությունները կատարվել են Մաշտոցի և նրա աշակերտների կողմից: Ամենահին պահպանված հայերեն ավետարանները, եթե չեմ սխալվում 7-րդ դարի են` ընդ որում արտագրված են 5-րդ դարի ավետարաններից և ներկայիս Աստվածաշնչից տարբերվում են միայն մեկնաբանություններով` այն ժամանակ մեկնագշբանություններ չէին գրվում:
> Չեմ կարծում, որ վկաների հրատարակություներին գնահատական տված "մասնագետները" ավելի մեծ ուղեղի ու գիտելիքների տեր են տվյալ ասպարեզում, քան Մաշտոցը:
> Բոլոր վերլուծություները թույլ են տալիս ենթադրել, որ Մաշտոցը և իր աշակերտները օգտվել են ոչ միայն հունական, այլև հենց եբրայերեն ու սիրիական (արամեերեն) ու նույնսկ ասորերեն աղբյուրներից, ինչպես նաև վերևլուծել են անվանումների, տեղանունների ու դեպքերի կապի ժամանակի պատմագրության հետ:
> Իսկ ինչ աղբյուրներից են օգտվում վկաները? Աշխարհին հայտնի ամենահին աղբյուրները հունականը, հռոմեականն ու հայկականն են 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> 
> Որքանով ինձ հայտնի է հին հունարենի ամենալավ մասնագետները հենց հունական եկեղեցու սպասավորներն են


Ասեմ, որ ,,նրանք'' շատ հաճախակի են դիմում այդ էժան հնարքներին, որով տպավորություն են գործում միայն անտեղյակ ու չկարդացած մարդկանց վրա: Ինչ որ հնչեղ անուններով հղինակների են վկայակոչում, որոնք`, եթե լուրջ հետաքրքրվենք, կպարզենք, որ ընդամենը սիրողական մակարդակի  մարդիք են, կամ էլ հենց իրենց ծուղակն ընկած  կիսագրագետ թարգմանիչներ կամ մասնագետներ:
 Մենք, որ ունենք ամենահին աղբյուրներից կատարված թարգմանություններ, ինչու? պետք է հավատանք ինչ որ վստահություն չներշնչող ու ոչ այնքան հայտնի աղբյուրների:

----------


## Hurricane

նախ ձեր բոլորի անտեղյակությունը պատեր է քանդում, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչագիտությունը մեռյալ գիտություն չէ, այն զարգանում է այնքան արագ, որքան մեքենաշինությունը, արդյունաբերությունը և Տեղեկատվական տեխնալոգիանները, և դա շնորհիվ այն բանի որ անընդհատ գնվում են նորանոր ձեռագրեր, օրինակ 1947-1956թ ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 900 ձեռագրերե են գտնվել Մեռյալ ծովի ափին...իսկ ժամանակակից Աստվցածաշնչագիտության մեջ լավագույն ձեռագրեր են Սինայան, Վատիկանյան և Ալեքսանդրյան կոդեքսները, քանի որ գոյություն ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ ձեռագրեր ևս ապա Աստվածաշնչագիտույան մեջ առաջացավ ստեղծել մի գիտաքննական տեքստ, որը կմիավորեր բոլոր ձեռագրերը և դուրս բերելով տարընթերցումները կստացվի մի ավալի հուսալի գիտաքննական տեքստ, և ահա ժամանակակից Աստվածշագիտույան մեջ գիտաքննական տեքստեր են համարվում Վեսկոտտ-հորտ և Նեստլե-Ալանդ տեքստերը, քանի որ այս տեքստերի ճշգրտությունը ընդունում են բոլոր մասնագետները, ըստ էության այն թարգմանությունները որոնք չեն կատրվում այս տեքստերից ապա կեղծ են համարվում, օրինակ ռուսական Սինոդալ թարգմանությունը Վեսկոտտ-հորտ տեքստից տարբերվում է միայն նոր կտակարանի մասով շուրջ 6000 անգամ, այսինքն մասնագիտական առումով Ռուսական սինոդալ թարգմանությունը խայտառակություն է, քանի որ չի համապատասխանում  սինայան և Վատիկանայան կոդեքսներին...Ավելացնեմ նաև Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ տեքստը իր մեջ ներառում է Սինայան և Վատիկանյան կոդեքսները

----------


## Hurricane

իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է վկաների թարգմանությանը ապա ես ներկայացնում եմ շատ լուրջ մասնագետի կարծիք, որպեսի տպավորություն  չլինի որ նա պատահական մարդ է և մասնագետ չէ, ապա ներկայացնեմ նրա պաշտոնական էջը ԱՄՆ_-ի Հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսարանի կայքում, որտեղ կարող եք ծանթոանալ կենսագրականին` http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/jdb8/   իսկ հիմա ներկայացնեմ այն կարծիքը որ արտահայտել է այս հին հունարենի` Կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետը վկաների թարգմանության մասին, ես տեղդրել էի ջնջվել է, սակայն հիմա տեղադրում եմ իմ բլոգում, որտեղ կարող եք բեռնել <Ճշմարտությունը թարգմանությունում>, ամեենաներքևի մասում ա էջի, իսկ այս պորֆեսորի այդ գիրքը ես անձամբ ունեմ իմ համակարգչում... իմ բլոգի հասցեն, որտեղից կարող եք բեռնել պրոֆեսոր բեդունի կարծիքը Վկաների թարգմանույան մասին`    http://intelligentdesignscience.word...6%d5%a5%d6%80/

----------

Jarre (02.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Եթե ինչ որ մեկին *իսկապես* հետաքրքրում է Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության աղբյուրները, ապա այս աղյուսակները կարող են օգտակար լինել։

*Եբրայերեն գրություններ՝ Հին Կտակարան*


*Հունարեն գրություններ՝ Նոր Կտակարան*


Եթե նկատեք երկու դեպքերում էլ, որպես ելքային տեքստի մի մաս գործածվել է նաև հայերեն թարգմանությունը։

----------

Malxas (02.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է վկաների թարգմանությանը ապա ես ներկայացնում եմ շատ լուրջ մասնագետի կարծիք, որպեսի տպավորություն  չլինի որ նա պատահական մարդ է և մասնագետ չէ, ապա ներկայացնեմ նրա պաշտոնական էջը ԱՄՆ_-ի Հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսարանի կայքում, որտեղ կարող եք ծանթոանալ կենսագրականին` http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/jdb8/   իսկ հիմա ներկայացնեմ այն կարծիքը որ արտահայտել է այս հին հունարենի` Կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետը վկաների թարգմանության մասին, ես տեղդրել էի ջնջվել է, սակայն հիմա տեղադրում եմ իմ բլոգում, որտեղ կարող եք բեռնել <Ճշմարտությունը թարգմանությունում>, ամեենաներքևի մասում ա էջի, իսկ այս պորֆեսորի այդ գիրքը ես անձամբ ունեմ իմ համակարգչում... իմ բլոգի հասցեն, որտեղից կարող եք բեռնել պրոֆեսոր բեդունի կարծիքը Վկաների թարգմանույան մասին`    http://intelligentdesignscience.word...6%d5%a5%d6%80/


Միևնուն է, բնագրերի հետ չեն համապատասխանում, իսկ քո այդ բերած անձիք կարող են և ''վկաներից'' լինել:
Ամեն դեպքում նրանց թերությունը միայն Աստվածաշունչը չի, այլ նաև նրանց դավանանքը, վարդապետությունը, հավատամքը և աշխարհահայացքը:

----------


## Varzor

> նախ ձեր բոլորի անտեղյակությունը պատեր է քանդում, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչագիտությունը մեռյալ գիտություն չէ, այն զարգանում է այնքան արագ, որքան մեքենաշինությունը, արդյունաբերությունը և Տեղեկատվական տեխնալոգիանները, և դա շնորհիվ այն բանի որ անընդհատ գնվում են նորանոր ձեռագրեր, օրինակ 1947-1956թ ընկած ժամանակահատվածում 900 ձեռագրերե են գտնվել Մեռյալ ծովի ափին...իսկ ժամանակակից Աստվցածաշնչագիտության մեջ լավագույն ձեռագրեր են Սինայան, Վատիկանյան և Ալեքսանդրյան կոդեքսները, քանի որ գոյություն ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ ձեռագրեր ևս ապա Աստվածաշնչագիտույան մեջ առաջացավ ստեղծել մի գիտաքննական տեքստ, որը կմիավորեր բոլոր ձեռագրերը և դուրս բերելով տարընթերցումները կստացվի մի ավալի հուսալի գիտաքննական տեքստ, և ահա ժամանակակից Աստվածշագիտույան մեջ գիտաքննական տեքստեր են համարվում Վեսկոտտ-հորտ և Նեստլե-Ալանդ տեքստերը, քանի որ այս տեքստերի ճշգրտությունը ընդունում են բոլոր մասնագետները, ըստ էության այն թարգմանությունները որոնք չեն կատրվում այս տեքստերից ապա կեղծ են համարվում, օրինակ ռուսական Սինոդալ թարգմանությունը Վեսկոտտ-հորտ տեքստից տարբերվում է միայն նոր կտակարանի մասով շուրջ 6000 անգամ, այսինքն մասնագիտական առումով Ռուսական սինոդալ թարգմանությունը խայտառակություն է, քանի որ չի համապատասխանում  սինայան և Վատիկանայան կոդեքսներին...Ավելացնեմ նաև Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ տեքստը իր մեջ ներառում է Սինայան և Վատիկանյան կոդեքսները


Օպա, նորի ուղեղի լվացքի մեքենան միացրեցին  :LOL: 
Հարգելիս այդ "գիտահանրամատչելի" տրյուկները ազդում են տկարամիտների ու ինֆորմացիայի պակաս ունեցողների վրա միայն:
Աստվածաշնչագիտութունը այո, զարգանում է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը իրավունք ունի փոփոխելու ու լրացումներ կատարելու Աստվածաշնչում: Աստվածաշնչագիտութունը զարգանում է, Աստվածաշունչը` զարգացման կարիք չունի, քանի որ այն հոգևոր արժեք է և ունի հազարամյակների պատմություն:
1. Սինայան, Վատիկանյան և Ալեքսանդրյան կոդեքսները ընդամենը թարգմանված հատվածներ են` ընդ որում զգալի տարբերություններով:
2. Մեռյալ ծովի մոտակայքում գտնված ձեռագրերը, նորից հին կտակարանից են` ու որոշ տարբերություններ ունեն Թանախի հետ համեմատած:

Եթե դրանց հիման վրա գրվում են գիտաքննական տեքստեր, ապա դա նորմալ է, բայց երբ դրանց հիման վրա հրատարակվում է Աստվածաշունչ, այ դա արդեն միլիարդավոր մարդկանց հանդեպ սրբապղծություն է: Ինչա, վկաները կարծում են, որ 2000 տարի իրանցիցի խելոք մարդ չի եղել?
Հենց նույն Ալանդը աստվածաբանության քննությունները ոչ թե համալսարանում է հանձնել, այլ Հաղորդակցողների եկեղեցում (գերմանական ավետարանչականների ճյուղերից):
Եվ հետո ինքը ընդամենը դասակարգել է ձեռագրերի և տեքստերի աղբյուրները: Ընդ որում աշխատանքները հիմնականում տարվել են հունական տեքստերի ուղղությամբ (հենց թեկուզ վերը նշված կոդեքսները):
Ի դեպ աեմ, որ Ալանդը ավելի ուշ է ծնվել, քան ստեղծվել է Եհովայի Վկաներ կազմակերպությունը  :Wink:  Ու հին վկաները բավականին տաբերվում էին ներկաներից:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե ինչ որ մեկին *իսկապես* հետաքրքրում է Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության աղբյուրները, ապա այս աղյուսակները կարող են օգտակար լինել։
> Եթե նկատեք երկու դեպքերում էլ, որպես ելքային տեքստի մի մաս գործածվել է նաև հայերեն թարգմանությունը։


հեքիաթ գունեղ երազներից  :Wink: 
Հայերեն բնագրերը ուսումնասիրվել են ոչ թե "սկզբանական" տեքստի վերծանման, այլ իրենց գրականությունը հայերեն ներկայացնելու համար:
Անձամբ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե որտեղից են գալիս այն միլիոնավոր դոլարները, որոնք ծախսվում են այդ գրականության ստեղծման վրա (չնայած որոշակի կարծիք ունեմ, թե որտեղից են գալիս  :Wink:  )
Միայն ՀՀ ներմուծվում է տասնյակ միլիոն դոլարների գրականություն ու այդ գրականության գերակշիռ մասը ոչ թե Աստվածաշունչն է, այլ բրոշյուրներ ու նուկլետներ են:
Իրենց Աստվածաշունչը սարքել են կենցաղային տեխնիկա` գովազդ են անում անիմաստ ու անհիմն մեթոդներով, բայց գեղեցիկ ու էֆեկտիվ  :Wink:

----------


## Hurricane

Ուրեմն էսպես...այն որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը խայտառակ ձևով չի հըամապատասխանում բնագրերին դա դուք կիմանաք շատ շուտով ԶԼՄ-ներում, ես ինքս խոսացել եմ Եկեղեցականների հետ որոնք խոստովանել են որ թարգմանությունը վատն է, շուտով այդ լուրը  կտարածվի ԶԼՄ-ներում հենց եկեղեցականների կողմից, ուրեմն հարցազրույցը թերթում տեղի կունենա մոտ մեկ շաբաթից և սեպտեմբերին կտապագրվի առ այն որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ անարգանք Աստծո նկատմամբ, ես սա բոլորիտ խոստանում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ, ինքս վկա չեմ, և այն մասնագետը որի կարծիքը ներկայացրի ևս վկա չի..

----------


## Hurricane

ի դեպ Սինայան կոդեքսը օն-լայն տեղադրված է ինտերնետում` http://codexsinaiticus.org/ru/  և ինքներդ կարող եք համզովել թե ինչ խայտառակ թարգմանություն է Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը, այն թարգմանություն անվանելը նույնիսկ սրբապղծություն է, նաև հավելեմ, որ Այսօրվա Առաքելական եկեղեցու Արևելահայերեն թարգմանությունը առնչություն չունի Մաշտոցի թարգմանության հետ, այսօրվա թարգմանությունը պարզապես վերահարատարակվել է 1805թ-ի Զոհրապյանի թարգմանությունը...հենց այս թարգմանություն է, որ խայտառակություն է, ի դեպ շատերը ունեն <Արարատ> թարգմանություն ասեմ, որ դա Ավետարանական եկեղեցու թարգմանություն է իրենց հատուկ կեղծիքներով, հատկապես ուշագրավ է Ա հովհաննես 5:7 համարի առկայությունը <Արարատ> թարգմանությունում, դա ևս սրբապղծություն է...

----------


## Moonwalker

> հա իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է դավանաբանական խնդրին` երրորդությանը, ապա հատկապես Ա հովհաննես 5:7 համարի հետ կապված ներկայացնեմ հին հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Բարտ Էհրմանի կարծիքը...որպիսիզի համոզվեք, որ նա լուրջ մասնագետ է ներկայացնեմ կենսագրականը `http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bart_D._Ehrman .... նա  նշում է, որ Երրոդությունը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա..հատկապես օրինակ բերելով թե ժամանակին ոնց են կեղծելով մտցրել Ա հովհաննես 5:7 հմարը երրոդությունը հաստատելու համար...ներկայացնում եմ իր ուղղակի խոսքը` http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61295...eature=related


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ամեն անգամ, երբ Դիտարանի հասարակության անդամները խոսում են անթերի ու վստահելի թարգմանությունից, սա է մտքիս գալիս՝



> Դիտարանի հասարակության նախկին ղեկավար *Ֆրեդերիկ Ուիլիամ Ֆրանցի* հարցաքննությունից.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Դատախազ. - Դուք նաև սովորել եք հին եբրայերե՞ն:
> Ֆրանց. - Այո
> ...


Լավ, ասում եք Երրորդություն չկա, այն հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշչի վրա ևն:
Ուղղակի մեջբերում (թարգմանել եմ անգլերենից՝ հապճեպորեն) դատավոր Ռութերֆորդի (պիտի որ *ճանաչեք*) խոսքերից ("Let God Be True" գրքից)՝
«Դոկտրինան, կարճ ասած, կայանում է նրանում, որ գոյություն ունի երեք  Աստված մեկում՝ Հայր Աստված, Որդի Աստված և Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված. երեքն էլ տիրապետում են հավասար զորության, բնության և հավերժության»:
Ի՞նչ է սա, եթե ոչ Երրորդության սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում (քիչ տարբեր իմ ու ՀԱԵ պատկերացումից):

----------


## Varzor

> Ուրեմն էսպես...այն որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը խայտառակ ձևով չի հըամապատասխանում բնագրերին դա դուք կիմանաք շատ շուտով ԶԼՄ-ներում, ես ինքս խոսացել եմ Եկեղեցականների հետ որոնք խոստովանել են որ թարգմանությունը վատն է, շուտով այդ լուրը  կտարածվի ԶԼՄ-ներում հենց եկեղեցականների կողմից, ուրեմն հարցազրույցը թերթում տեղի կունենա մոտ մեկ շաբաթից և սեպտեմբերին կտապագրվի առ այն որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ անարգանք Աստծո նկատմամբ, ես սա բոլորիտ խոստանում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ, ինքս վկա չեմ, և այն մասնագետը որի կարծիքը ներկայացրի ևս վկա չի..


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ով որ կպնդի, որ "բնագրին" տիրապետում ա, առաջինը ես քարը կնետեմ այդպիսի հիմարի վրա:
Իսկ եթե խոսքը անձնական կարծիքների մասին է, ապա սեմ, որ անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ հենց ջհուդները իրենց գրքի պատմությունները արտագրել են ուրիշներից ու լրացրել են յուրովի: Իսկ թե ումից են արտագրել և ինչն են փոփոխել բավականին ակնհայտ է դառնում հնագույն կրոնների ու ուսունքների ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ: Իսկ նոր կտակարանը հիմնականում բառիս բուն իմաստով հորինվել է բազմաթիվ մարդկանց կողմից ու թե որն է բնագիրը, որն է չիշտ թարգմանություն` սա արդեն առայժմ անհայտ է:

Քուանշ, չեմ հավատում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է հստակ, անվիճելի փաստերով ապացուցել, որ Մաշտոցի թարգմանությունը վատն է  :LOL:  Էդ որ մի հիմարն է իրեն Մաշտոցից խելացի կարծում?  :LOL:  Մարդը առնվազն 3 տարբեր ազգերի այբուբեն է ստեղծել ու քերականություն մշակել, ինչ-որ մի "մասնագետիկ" որ ամբողջ կյանքը զբաղված է ուրիշների գրածները քրքրելով իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում այդպիսի հայտարարություններ անել? դա մասնագետ չի, դա մասնատգետ ա  :Angry2:  Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ մաշտոցյան թարգմանությունը պահպանել է հենց բուն եբրայական այնպիսի տարրեր, երենք ի սպառ վեացել են հունական և հռոմեական տարբերակներում` հենց թեկուզ մենակ տեղանուններն ու անձնանունները:

----------


## Hurricane

> :Իսկ եթե խոսքը անձնական կարծիքների մասին է, ապա սեմ, որ անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ հենց ջհուդները իրենց գրքի պատմությունները արտագրել են ուրիշներից ու լրացրել են յուրովի: Իսկ թե ումից են արտագրել և ինչն են փոփոխել բավականին ակնհայտ է դառնում հնագույն կրոնների ու ուսունքների ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ: Իսկ նոր կտակարանը հիմնականում բառիս բուն իմաստով հորինվել է բազմաթիվ մարդկանց կողմից ու թե որն է բնագիրը, որն է չիշտ թարգմանություն` սա արդեն առայժմ անհայտ է:


դուք արդեն ձեզ բացահայտեցիք, դուք աթեիստ եք, քանի որ չեք հավատում, որ հին և նոր կտակարանները գրվել են Աստծո շնչով...դուք պնդում եք, որ նոր կտակարանը հորինվել է, այսինքն դուք բառիս բուն և դասական իմաստով աթեիստ եք..իմաստ չունի ձեր հետ այս թեմայով խոսել քանի որ դուք չեք հավատում Աստծո խոսքին...իհարկե աթեիստներին դուր չի գա վկաների թարգմանությունը...բայց ձեր պարագայում արդեն ոչ թե վկաների թարգմանության լավ կամ վատ լինելու մեջ է, այլ ձեր աթեիզմի, որ ասացքի թե Նոր կտակաները հորինվել է, դու չեք հավատում որ հին կտակարանը գրել են Մովսեսը և մարգարեները, դուք ասացիք արտագրել են...ես ձեզ բացահայտեցի դուք բարոյական իրավունք չունեք դատելու թե ում թարգմանություն է լավ կամ վատ

----------


## Hurricane

> Ամեն անգամ, երբ Դիտարանի հասարակության անդամները խոսում են անթերի ու վստահելի թարգմանությունից, սա է մտքիս գալիս՝
> 
> 
> Լավ, ասում եք Երրորդություն չկա, այն հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշչի վրա ևն:
> Ուղղակի մեջբերում (թարգմանել եմ անգլերենից՝ հապճեպորեն) դատավոր Ռութերֆորդի (պիտի որ *ճանաչեք*) խոսքերից ("Let God Be True" գրքից)՝
> «Դոկտրինան, կարճ ասած, կայանում է նրանում, որ գոյություն ունի երեք  Աստված մեկում՝ Հայր Աստված, Որդի Աստված և Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված. երեքն էլ տիրապետում են հավասար զորության, բնության և հավերժության»:
> Ի՞նչ է սա, եթե ոչ Երրորդության սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում (քիչ տարբեր իմ ու ՀԱԵ պատկերացումից):



կապված ֆեդերեիկ Ֆրանցի հետ, նախ ոչ ոք չի ասել, որ Ֆեդերիկ ֆնրանցը Նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանության թարգմանիչն է եղել...ու ուզում  ա Ֆեդերիկ ֆրանցը իմանա լեզու թե չիմանա, կարևորը այն է թե ինչ գնահատական են տալիս մասնագետները վերջնական արդյունքին` Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1989թ-ին ասել է. <<երբ լեզվաբանական հետազոտություններ եմ անում ` կապված Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնագիր տեքստերի և դրանց թարգմանությունների հետ, հաճախ եմ դիմում անգլերեն մի հրատարակության, որը հայտնի է  <<նոր Աշխարհ  թարգմանություն>> անվամբ: եվ ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ այս աշխատությունը արտացոլում է թարգմանիչների անկեղծ` հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանալու բնագիր տեքստը>>:   ես առաջնորդվում եմ մասնագիտական կարծքիով... ոչ ոք չի կարող ներկայացնել հունարեն և եբրայերեն լեզվի մասնագետի կարծիք, որ գնահատական տա թե ինչ որակաի է Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը, քանի որ ոչ մի լուրջ մասնագետ չի ընդունի Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծված թարգմանությունը

----------


## Moonwalker

> ես առաջնորդվում եմ մասնագիտական կարծքիով... ոչ ոք չի կարող ներկայացնել հունարեն և եբրայերեն լեզվի մասնագետի կարծիք, որ գնահատական տա թե ինչ որակաի է Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը, քանի որ ոչ մի լուրջ մասնագետ չի ընդունի Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծված թարգմանությունը


Իսկ Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու Աստվածաշունչը կարիքը չունի ձեր «մասնագետներ»-ի գնահատականներին: Այն արդեն 1500+ տարի է (երբ ձեր «մասնագետների» նախահայրերի ոտքն անգամ Ամերիկա չէր հասել) ծառայում է հայ առաքելականներին:
Այդքան համոզված ե՞ս: Արի ստուգենք: Բեր հինգ մեջբերում Սբ. Գրքից, որն ըստ քեզ «աղավաղել» են հայերեն Աստվածաշչում ու խելքը գլխին կերպով (ոչ թե «մասնագետներ»-ին հղումներ տալով. քո բոլոր մասնագետներն իրար հետ կես Նարեկացու չափ չկան) ապացուցիր դրած կեղծ լինելը:



Հ.Գ. Ակումբի բոլոր (լավ, գրեթե բոլոր) գրառողների ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակը շատ ավելի բարձր է, քան դու ես պատկերացնում: Այստեղ «մասնագետների» հեղինակությունը հարց չի լուծում: Ու ասեմ ավելին, եթե առանց տրամաբանված փաստերի շարունակեց հղվել «մասնագետներին», քո գրառումները ոչ ոք լուրջ չի ընդունի: :Wink: 
Հ.Գ.Գ. Բա Ռութերֆորդի հետ քո հակասությունը: :Think:

----------

Արէա (03.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ուրեմն էսպես...այն որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը խայտառակ ձևով չի հըամապատասխանում բնագրերին դա դուք կիմանաք շատ շուտով ԶԼՄ-ներում, ես ինքս խոսացել եմ Եկեղեցականների հետ որոնք խոստովանել են որ թարգմանությունը վատն է, շուտով այդ լուրը  կտարածվի ԶԼՄ-ներում հենց եկեղեցականների կողմից, ուրեմն հարցազրույցը թերթում տեղի կունենա մոտ մեկ շաբաթից և սեպտեմբերին կտապագրվի առ այն որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ անարգանք Աստծո նկատմամբ, ես սա բոլորիտ խոստանում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ, ինքս վկա չեմ, և այն մասնագետը որի կարծիքը ներկայացրի ևս վկա չի..


Նախ սովորիր տարբերել վատ թարգմանությունը նենգ թարգմանությունից:




> Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ անարգանք Աստծո նկատմամբ


խնդրում եմ , եթե քեզ դժվար չի, գրիր այն մասը, որտեղ նման բան ես տեսնում , այլապես դու էլ կհամարվես ստախոս և զրպարտիչ:

----------

Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Այդքան համոզված ե՞ս: Արի ստուգենք: Բեր հինգ մեջբերում Սբ. Գրքից, որն ըստ քեզ «աղավաղել» են հայերեն Աստվածաշչում ու խելքը գլխին կերպով (ոչ թե «մասնագետներ»-ին հղումներ տալով. քո բոլոր մասնագետներն իրար հետ կես Նարեկացու չափ չկան) ապացուցիր դրած կեղծ լինելը:


Նախ ինչը ինչի հետ եք համեմատելու, որ ստոգեք? ես անձամբ համեմատում եմ Սինայան կոդեքսի, Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ գիտաքննական տեքստի, մասնագետների կարծիքի  և լավագույն թարգմանություն համարվող Էդգար Գուդսպիդի 1923թ-ի թարգմանության հետ

1.	Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունում Հայտնություն 1:1-ում գրված է <Յայտնութիւն Յիսուս Քրիստոսի, որի միջոցով Աստուած ցոյց տուեց իր ծառաներին>…իրականում պետք է լինի` <Յայտնութիւն Յիսուս Քրիստոսի,* որ Աստված տվեց նրան* ցույց տալու իր ծառաներին>… այս համարում Առաքելական եկեղեցին Աստծո խոսքից դեն է շպրտել <*Որ Աստված տվեց նրան*> բառերը…
http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...elation/1.html
2.	Առաքելական եկեղցու թարգմանությունում  հայտնություն 1:10-ում ավելացրած են  «*Ես       եմ Ալ՝ան եւ Օմեղան, Առաջին եւ Վերջինը*>> բառերը, որը ոչ մի հունարեն տեքստում չկա
3.	Ա հովհաննես 5:20-ում գրված է <<Եւ գիտենք, որ Աստծու Որդին եկաւ եւ մեզ տուեց խելք, որպէսզի ճանաչենք նրան, ով Ճշմարիտն է. Եւ մենք Ճշմարտի՝ նրա Որդու՝ Յիսուս Քրիստոսի մէջ ենք.* որովհետեւ** նա՛ է* ճշմարիտ Աստուած եւ յաւիտենական կեանք>>։  իրականում  < *որովհետեւ նա՛ է*> հունարեն տեքստերում նման բառեր չկան…ճիշտ թարգմանությունւը սա է ` <<<Եւ գիտենք, որ Աստծու Որդին եկաւ եւ մեզ տուեց 20 խելք, որպէսզի ճանաչենք նրան, ով Ճշմարիտն է. Եւ մենք Ճշմարտի՝ նրա Որդու՝ Յիսուս Քրիստոսի մէջ ենք: Սա է (Նա է) ճշմարիտ Աստուած եւ յաւիտենական կեանք>>…Այստեղ նրբությունը այն է, որ <Քրիստոսի մեջ ենք> բառից հետո վերջակետ է դրվում, քանի որ միտքն ավարտվում է և սկսվում է նոր մտքով  նախադասություն, իսկ Առաքելական եկեղեցին երկու առաջին նախադասությունները փորձ է արել ձուլել իրար <*որովհետև*> բառով…սա իմաստային լուրջ փոփոխությունների է հանգեցնում:
4.	կողոսացիս 1:9-ում գրված է <Որովհետեւ *Աստուածութեան*  լրիւ ամբողջութիւնը նրա՛ մէջ հաճեց բնակուել>  իրականում հունարեն ոչ մի բնագրում <*Աստուածութեան*> բառը չկա:
5.    հռոմեացիններ 14:10-ում գրված է <Դու ինչո՞ւ ես դատում քո եղբօրը,կամ ինչպէ՞ս ես արհամարհում քո եղբօրը, քանի որ բոլորս էլ կանգնելու ենք *Քրիստոսի* ատեանի առաջ>իրականում <Քրստոս>  բառի փոխարեն պետք լինի` <*Աստծու ատյանի առաջ*>
6.	հռոմեացիներ 9:5-ում գրած է <նրանցն են նահապետները, նրանցից է նաեւ Քրիստոս՝ ըստ մարմնի. *եւ նա՛ է* բոլորի վրայ յաւիտեանս օրհնեալ Աստուած։ Ամէն>>… իրականում հունարեն տեքստերում չկա  <*եւ նա՛ է*> բառերը… իրականում պետք է լինի <նրանցն են նահապետները, նրանցից է նաեւ Քրիստոս՝ ըստ մարմնի. Աստված, որ բոլորի վրա է օրհնյալ լինի հավիտյան>: 
http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/.../romans/9.html
7.	Հովհաննես 8:58 գրված է <<Հիսուսը նրանց ասեց. Ճշմարիտ ճշմարիտ ասում եմ ձեզ. *Աբրահամի լինելուց առաջ եմ ես*>>…իրականում պետք է լինի`  <<Հիսուսը նրանց ասեց. Ճշմարիտ ճշմարիտ ասում եմ ձեզ. *Աբրահամի լինելուց առաջ ես կայի*>> 
http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...ohn/8.html#v50

8.	ավելացնեմ նաև, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունում` հին կտակարանում հեռացված են 6828 անգամ եբրայերեն Աստվածաշնչում հանդիպող տետրագրաման` *ՅՀՎՀ* տառերը, որոնց փոխարեն Առաքելական եկեղցին գրում է <*Տեր*>, սակայն սա կոպտագույն  սխալ է, քանի որ <Տեր> բառը եբրայերենում համարժեք է <*Ադոնայ*> բառին
9.	մարկոս 16:9-20 համարը բացակայում է հունարեն ձեռագրերում սա վելացված է և Աստծո խոսքի հետ կապ չունի
10.	կեղծված են նաև` հովհաննես 1:1, եբրայեցիններ 1: 8 և փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարները…սակայն այս երեքը հունարեն շատ նուրբ քերականություն ունեն, որոնց գնահատական կարող են տալ միայն մասնագետները, դե ես աչքի եմ անցկացրել մասնագետների հետազտությունները այս համարները շուրջ, նրանք պնդում են, որ այս համարները քերականական տեսանկյունից սխալ է թարգմանվում

----------


## KiLa

Սիրելիներս, ես հենց սկզբից նշեցի, որ այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ, թե աստվածաշնչյան թարգմանությունների մեջ ինչպիսի՞ վրիպակներ կան: Համաձայնվենք, որ այդ անհամապատասխանությունները կարող են լինել ոչ թե միտումնավոր նենգափոխումներ, այլ ուղղակի վրիպակներ: Համաձայն եմ, որ դրանք որոշ օրինակներում կարող են ավելին լինել որոշներում մի քիչ պակաս... Բայց ըստ ինձ դա չէ էականը: Այլ՝ այն, թե ով ինչպես է մեկնաբանում այս կամ այն միտքը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ այն հազարաքանակ բանակը, որը այսօր կանգնած է այդ վկաների կողքին, կամ ուղակի նրանց հիպնոսի տակ, երբեք էլ այդ մանրամասնությամբ չի ուսումնասիրում աստվածաշունչը: Իսկ եթե փորձի էլ, ապա ինձ թվում է գլուխ չի հանելու ձեր՝, վերևում բերված հակասություններից ու նենգափոխումներից: Այնպես որ, ինձ թվում է նրանց հետ պայքարի մեկ այլ, ուրիշ միջոց է պետք փնտրել: Հավատացեք, որ օրեց օր նրանց աճող բանակը, նրանց շարքերը համալրող մարդիք, երբեք էլ չեն քննարկում այս տիպի հարցեր և՝, վկաների ապացուցված ճշմարտացիությունը չէ, որ նրանց ստիպում է գնալ իրենց ետևից: Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ նրանք լավ են խաբում, լավ են գովազդում, լավ են գայթակղում...
Քրիստոնեությունը ի սկազբանե ունի մի շատ կարևոր խնդիր, որը հենց առաջին ժամանակներից՝  չի ուշացրել իր բացսական ազդեցությունը ունենալ ողջ քրիստոնյա աշխարհի վրա: Դա նրա մասնատվածությունն է. կաթոլիկներ, բողոքականներ, ուղղափառներ, առաքյալների եկեղեցի, հրեշտակների եկեղեցի և այլն: Այս ցուցակը դեռ երկար կարելի է շարունակել: Սա՝, ըստ ինձ՝, մեր ամենախոցելի տեղն է, այսպես ասած. ,,աքիլեսյան գարշապարը՛՛: Ժամանակակից մարդը շատ բանով է տարբերվում երեկվա ,,կույր հավատացյալից՛՛:
Նրան բացատրություններ են պետք. պետք է գիտական մոտեցում, տրամաբանություն, հնարավորինս պարզ ու ճշմարիտ աքսիոմներ, այս կամ այն արարքի ճշմարտամոտ բացատրություններ... Ես կասեյի. ,,փառք տիրոջը, նա այդ ամենի հնարավորությունը տվել է մեզ՛՛: Եվ իրոք: Սուրբ գիրքը կարողանում է պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին, այն կարող է փարատել նույնիսկ ամենաբծախնդիր ,,հավատացյալի՛՛ կասկածները, միայն... չկա այս ,,բազմաեկեղեցիության՛՛ բացատրությունը: 
Այսօրվա մարդու համար պարզից էլ պարզ է. ,,Աստված մեկն է՛՛, ի՞նչ մահմեդական, ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա, ինչ կաթոլիկ ու ուղափառ: Հավատացեք, որ հենց առաջին ճշմարտությունը, որով արդեն վկաները կարողանում են խփել առաջին գնդակը, դա աստծո  ու ռելիգիայի մեկը լինելն է: Բոլորն էլ առանց վեճի ընդունում են սա և... արդեն ծավալվում է անհավասար զրույց-պայքարը՝ վկայի ու սովորական մարդու միջև, որտեղ էլ՝, հայտնի պատճառներով՝ ոչ քիչ դեպքերում հաղթում է վկան: 
Վկաների հաջողության առաջին պատճառը քրիստոնյա աշխարհի ոչ միասնական լինելն է: Իսկ երկրորդը՝, մեր քարոզիչների պակասը և մոտեցման ձևը: Չե՞ք նկատում արդյոք, որ վկաները ունեն հատուկ մշակված ռազմավարություն, տակտիկա: Նրանք նախորոք պատրաստվում են զրույցին, գտնում են մարդկանց ավելի շատ հետաքրքրող հարցերի պատասխանները, նախորոք մշակում են կայանալիք զրույցի առնվազն երկու կամ երեք հնարավոր շարունակություն... Մենք գործ ունենք լուրջ և խելացի հակառակորդի հետ: Այնպես որ, մեր եկեղեցին պետք է միավորի ու իմի բերի իր ամբողջ ուժը: Հակառակ դեպքում, հավատացնում եմ, որ մենք կպարտվենք: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ պետք է նաև պետական միջնորդություն: Ես լսել եմ, որ որոշ երկրներում արդեն նրանց դեմ ինչ-ինչ օրենքներ են մշակվել: Ժամանակը չէ՞ արդյոք մեզ մոտ էլ գործին խառնվի պետությունը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նախ ինչը ինչի հետ եք համեմատելու, որ ստոգեք? ես անձամբ համեմատում եմ Սինայան կոդեքսի, Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ գիտաքննական տեքստի, մասնագետների կարծիքի  և լավագույն թարգմանություն համարվող Էդգար Գուդսպիդի 1923թ-ի թարգմանության հետ


 :Wacko:  :Wacko: 
Այդպես էլ գիտեի, որ Աստվածաշչի ճշմարիտ թարգմանության անվան տակ մեկնարկած այս զրույցը վերածվելու է դիտարայան դավանաբանական հիմնարույթների գովազդի: Նշված բոլոր հատվածները ոչ մեկ անգամ գործածվել են հոգևորս-քարոզիչների կողմից: Ուստի և չարչրկված լինելով՝ ունեն իրեն հերքումները: Դրա համար հետաքրքրվողներին խորհուրդ կտամ դիմել *Գուգոին:* Քանի որ նշված կետերը վերաբերվում են ոչ միայն հայերեն Աստվածաշչնին այլև այլ ասենք ռուսական սինոդալ տարբերակներին, պատասխաններն առկա են թեկուզ հենց ռուսերենով (անգլերենն էլ չասեմ): Միակը, որի շուրջ մտավախություն ունեմ (այն առումով, որ վերաբերում է հենց ՀԱԵ Աստվածաշնչին)



> 1.    Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունում Հայտնություն 1:1-ում գրված է <Յայտնութիւն Յիսուս Քրիստոսի, որի միջոցով Աստուած ցոյց տուեց իր ծառաներին>…իրականում պետք է լինի` <Յայտնութիւն Յիսուս Քրիստոսի,* որ Աստված տվեց նրան* ցույց տալու իր ծառաներին>… այս համարում Առաքելական եկեղեցին Աստծո խոսքից դեն է շպրտել <*Որ Աստված տվեց նրան*> բառերը…
> http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...elation/1.html


Նույն հատվածի գրաբարյան տարբերակը՝
*«Յայտնութիւն Յիսուսի Քրիստոսի, ի ձեռն որոյ ե՛տ Աստուած ցուցանել ծառայի՛ց իւրոց՝ որ ինչ լինելո՛ց է վաղվաղակի, եւ նշանակեաց առաքելո՛վ ի ձեռն հրեշտակի իւրոյ առ ծառայ իւր Յովհաննէս:»* :Love: 
Բացարձակ երաժշտական ու ճշգրիտ թարգմանություն: Որտեղ «ի ձեռն որոյ ե՛տ Աստուած»=* «*որ Աստված տվեց նրան» /իմա՝ Աստված Քրիստոսի ձեռքով տվեց՝ տվեց Քրիստոսին, Նա էլ տվեց ծառաներին/ (ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ նույն իմաստն արտահայտելով գրաբարյան տարբերակը դերբայական դարձված ավելացնելով չի բարդացնում նախադասությունը):
Ուստի, եթե անգամ Էջմիածնի տարբերակում նման բան տեղ է գտել՝ դա վրիպակ է և ոչինչ ավելին:

----------


## Hurricane

> Սիրելիներս, ես հենց սկզբից նշեցի, որ այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ, թե աստվածաշնչյան թարգմանությունների մեջ ինչպիսի՞ վրիպակներ կան: Համաձայնվենք, որ այդ անհամապատասխանությունները կարող են լինել ոչ թե միտումնավոր նենգափոխումներ, այլ ուղղակի վրիպակներ: Համաձայն եմ, որ դրանք որոշ օրինակներում կարող են ավելին լինել որոշներում մի քիչ պակաս... Բայց ըստ ինձ դա չէ էականը: Այլ՝ այն, թե ով ինչպես է մեկնաբանում այս կամ այն միտքը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ այն հազարաքանակ բանակը, որը այսօր կանգնած է այդ վկաների կողքին, կամ ուղակի նրանց հիպնոսի տակ, երբեք էլ այդ մանրամասնությամբ չի ուսումնասիրում աստվածաշունչը: Իսկ եթե փորձի էլ, ապա ինձ թվում է գլուխ չի հանելու ձեր՝, վերևում բերված հակասություններից ու նենգափոխումներից: Այնպես որ, ինձ թվում է նրանց հետ պայքարի մեկ այլ, ուրիշ միջոց է պետք փնտրել: Հավատացեք, որ օրեց օր նրանց աճող բանակը, նրանց շարքերը համալրող մարդիք, երբեք էլ չեն քննարկում այս տիպի հարցեր և՝, վկաների ապացուցված ճշմարտացիությունը չէ, որ նրանց ստիպում է գնալ իրենց ետևից: Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է, որ նրանք լավ են խաբում, լավ են գովազդում, լավ են գայթակղում...


   ոչ թե ուղակի նեգափոխություններ այլ <վրիպակներ>... ի դեպ այդ <վրիպակները> պատահաբար հանդիպում են միայն <Հիսուսին Աստված> սարքելու համարներում, ինչպես նաև հին կտակարանից 6828 անգամ <ՅՀՎՀ> բառի հեռացումը վրիպակ է? ինչ տեղի կունենա եթե եսայիա 45:5-ում վերագանքնեք <վրիպակը >և  <Տեր> բառի փոխարեն տեղադրելով <ՅՀՎՀ> -ն` http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...isaiah/45.html .... ինչ տեղի կունենա եթե նմանապես ՅՀՎՀ_Ն վերականգնենք Սաղմոս 2:2-ում, սաղմոս 2:7-ում, Սաղմոս 110:1-ում, եսայիա 61:1... տեղի կունենա մի բան կփլուզվի Առաքելականի դավանանքը, քանի որ Առաքելականի դավանքը հիմնվցած է Աստվածաշնչից 6828 բառ դեն շպրտելու վրա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Hurricane, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասե՞ք դուք ինչի «վկա» եք, կամ որ եկեղեցուն եք պատկանում:

----------


## Hurricane

> Այդպես էլ գիտեի, որ Աստվածաշչի ճշմարիտ թարգմանության անվան տակ մեկնարկած այս զրույցը վերածվելու է դիտարայան դավանաբանական հիմնարույթների գովազդի: Նշված բոլոր հատվածները ոչ մեկ անգամ գործածվել են հոգևորս-քարոզիչների կողմից: Ուստի և չարչրկված լինելով՝ ունեն իրեն հերքումները: Դրա համար հետաքրքրվողներին խորհուրդ կտամ դիմել *Գուգոին:* Քանի որ նշված կետերը վերաբերվում են ոչ միայն հայերեն Աստվածաշչնին այլև այլ ասենք ռուսական սինոդալ տարբերակներին, պատասխաններն առկա են թեկուզ հենց ռուսերենով (անգլերենն էլ չասեմ): Միակը, որի շուրջ մտավախություն ունեմ (այն առումով, որ վերաբերում է հենց ՀԱԵ Աստվածաշնչին)
> 
> 
> Նույն հատվածի գրաբարյան տարբերակը՝
> *«Յայտնութիւն Յիսուսի Քրիստոսի, ի ձեռն որոյ ե՛տ Աստուած ցուցանել ծառայի՛ց իւրոց՝ որ ինչ լինելո՛ց է վաղվաղակի, եւ նշանակեաց առաքելո՛վ ի ձեռն հրեշտակի իւրոյ առ ծառայ իւր Յովհաննէս:»*
> Բացարձակ երաժշտական ու ճշգրիտ թարգմանություն: Որտեղ «ի ձեռն որոյ ե՛տ Աստուած»=* «*որ Աստված տվեց նրան» /իմա՝ Աստված Քրիստոսի ձեռքով տվեց՝ տվեց Քրիստոսին, Նա էլ տվեց ծառաներին/ (ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ նույն իմաստն արտահայտելով գրաբարյան տարբերակը դերբայական դարձված ավելացնելով չի բարդացնում նախադասությունը):
> Ուստի, եթե անգամ Էջմիածնի տարբերակում նման բան տեղ է գտել՝ դա վրիպակ է և ոչինչ ավելին:


     ինչ ա նշանակում Աստված Քրիստոսի ձեռքով տվեց Քրիստոսին?    իսկ այս համարը Առաքելական եկեղեցին կեղծում է` նենգափոխում է ելնելով դավանաբանականից, քանի որ չկեղծված դեպքում առաջանում է հտևայալ հարցը` եթե <Աստված տվեց Քրիստոսին Հայտնությունը> սա նշանակում է, որ մինչ Աստծու տալը Քրիստոսը այդ հայտնությունը չուներ, այն ստացավ Աստծուց...հետևաբար ինչպես ա որ Հիսուսը Աստված լինելով չուներ հայտնությունը, այսինքն ամենագետ չէր, և ինչ ա նշանակում <Աստված տվեց Քրիստոսին>? Աստված ինքն իրեն տվեց հայտնությունը? այս համարում Երրորդության գաղափարը փլուզվում է..և քանի որ այն փլուզվում է պետք նենգափոխել Աստծո խոսքը որպեսզի թաքցվի, դրա համար Առաքելական եկեղեցին կեղցծել է Աստծո խոսքը..Առաքելական եկեղեցին կեղծելով Աստծո խոսքը ցույց է տալիս, որ ամենահնագույն աղանդն է, քանի որ միայն աղանդներն են կեղծում Աստծո խոսքը

----------


## Hurricane

> Hurricane, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասե՞ք դուք ինչի «վկա» եք, կամ որ եկեղեցուն եք պատկանում:


  Որքան ձեզ տարօրինակ թվա, ես ոչ վկա եմ, և ոչ էլ որևէ կրոնական ուղղության հետևորդ եմ... պարզապես տեսա որ թարգմանությունների մասին էր խոսք գնում, իսկ ես ինքս արդեն մի տարուց ավելի ա ինչ թարգմ,անությունների համ,եմատությամբ և հունարեն լեզվի մասնագտեների աշխատությունների ուսումնասիրությամբ եմ զբաղվում և հայտնաբերել եմ, որ Առաքելական եկեղցեու թարգմանությունը չի համապատասխանում բնագրերին, որոշեցի մինալ բանավեճին..

----------

Jarre (03.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Հարգելի *Hurricane*, կարծում եմ մեզանից ոչ մեկը կոմպիտենտ չէ Ասստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունների քննադատությամբ զբաղվելու, անգամ եթե կրոն բաժնում և այս թեմայում գրառումներ կատարողներից ոմանց դուրը դա գալիս է։

Դուք ներկայացնում եք ձեր ունեցած և հավաքած տեղեկությունները Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության մասին, ինչը իմ՝ Աստվածաշնչով և աստվածաշնչյան թարգմանություններով հետաքրքրված մարդու համար անչափ հետաքրքիր է և շնորհակալ եմ Ձեզ դրա համար։ Վստահ եմ դրանք օգտակար կլինեն նաև անկողմնակալ տրամադրված մարդկանց համար։ Ես այս խոսքերով ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ցանկանում ակնարկել կամ կպնել իմ համաակումբցի ընկերներին։ Պարզապես, երբ մարդն ունի հստակ կրոնական դիրքորոշում, *սովորաբար* (ոչ միշտ, բայց սովորաբար) չի էլ խորանում նման տեղեկությունների մեջ։




> Լավ, ասում եք Երրորդություն չկա, այն հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշչի վրա ևն:
> Ուղղակի մեջբերում (թարգմանել եմ անգլերենից՝ հապճեպորեն) դատավոր Ռութերֆորդի (պիտի որ *ճանաչեք*) խոսքերից ("Let God Be True" գրքից)՝
> «Դոկտրինան, կարճ ասած, կայանում է նրանում, որ գոյություն ունի երեք  Աստված մեկում՝ Հայր Աստված, Որդի Աստված և Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված. երեքն էլ տիրապետում են հավասար զորության, բնության և հավերժության»:
> Ի՞նչ է սա, եթե ոչ Երրորդության սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում (քիչ տարբեր իմ ու ՀԱԵ պատկերացումից):





> Հ.Գ.Գ. Բա Ռութերֆորդի հետ քո հակասությունը:


*Moonwalker*, հավանաբար դու սա ես նկատի ունեցել՝



Եթե համատեքստով կարդաս կետեսնես, որ հրատարակիչը պարզապես ներկայացնում է Երրորդության ուսմունքը, որը հետագայում հերքում է իր աշխատության մեջ  :Wink:

----------


## Hurricane

Ներկայացնեմ Մեծն գիտնական Իսահակ Նյուտոնի բացահատումները Աստվածաշնչյան կեղծիքների հետ կապված..Իսահակ Նյուտոնը առաջին էր, որ բացահայտեց, որ Ա Տիմոթեոս 3:16 և Ա հովհանեսս 5:7 միտումնավոր կեղծվել է եկեղեցու կողմից որպեսզի երրորդության ոչ Աստվածաշնչյան գաղափարը հաստատեն... հուսով եմ Իսահակ Նյուտոնը Վկա չէր և Ռասելը Նյուտոնին չէր կարող հիպնոսացենլ, քանի որ նյուտոնը այս ամենը բացահայտել է 1690թ-ին այդ ժամանակ Ռասելը դեռ ծնված էլ չէր...` http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------

Jarre (03.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ինչ ա նշանակում Աստված Քրիստոսի ձեռքով տվեց Քրիստոսին? իսկ այս համարը Առաքելական եկեղեցին կեղծում է` նենգափոխում է ելնելով դավանաբանականից, քանի որ չկեղծված դեպքում առաջանում է հտևայալ հարցը` եթե <Աստված տվեց Քրիստոսին Հայտնությունը> սա նշանակում է, որ մինչ Աստծու տալը Քրիստոսը այդ հայտնությունը չուներ, այն ստացավ Աստծուց...հետևաբար ինչպես ա որ Հիսուսը Աստված լինելով չուներ հայտնությունը, այսինքն ամենագետ չէր, և ինչ ա նշանակում <Աստված տվեց Քրիստոսին>? Աստված ինքն իրեն տվեց հայտնությունը? այս համարում Երրորդության գաղափարը փլուզվում է..և քանի որ այն փլուզվում է պետք նենգափոխել Աստծո խոսքը որպեսզի թաքցվի, դրա համար Առաքելական եկեղեցին կեղցծել է Աստծո խոսքը..Առաքելական եկեղեցին կեղծելով Աստծո խոսքը ցույց է տալիս, որ ամենահնագույն աղանդն է, քանի որ միայն աղանդներն են կեղծում Աստծո խոսքը




Բա ես էլ էդ եմ ասում: Էդ ո՞նց ստացվեց, որ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ խավարի մեջ ապրում են էս 2000 տարին, մինչև վկաները եկան օվկiանոսի այն կողմից՝ իրենց հետ բերելով ճշմարտության լույսը: :Dntknw: 





> Որքան ձեզ տարօրինակ թվա, ես ոչ վկա եմ, և ոչ էլ որևէ կրոնական ուղղության հետևորդ եմ... պարզապես տեսա որ թարգմանությունների մասին էր խոսք գնում, իսկ ես ինքս արդեն մի տարուց ավելի ա ինչ թարգմ,անությունների համ,եմատությամբ և հունարեն լեզվի մասնագտեների աշխատությունների ուսումնասիրությամբ եմ զբաղվում և հայտնաբերել եմ, որ Առաքելական եկեղցեու թարգմանությունը չի համապատասխանում բնագրերին, որոշեցի մինալ բանավեճին..



Եթե հետաքրքրված լինելով Աստվածաշնչի արժանահավատ թարգմանությամբ եկել ես այստեղ, ի՞նչու ես հայտնվել Եհովայի վկաներին առընչվող թեմայում, այլ ոչ թե ասենք *«Աստվածաշունչ. արժանահավատ գիրք»* -ում: 
Տեղեկացնեմ, որ Ակումբում կրոնական տեսակետների համար հալածանքներ չկան: Այստեղ (կանոնադրության շրջանակներում) ցանկացած թեմայով կարող է խոսել ցանկացած ոք՝ աթեիստից մինչև սատանիստ: Էնպես որ ազատ ու համարձակ արտահայտվեք: :Wink: 





> Moonwalker, հավանաբար դու սա ես նկատի ունեցել՝
> Եթե համատեքստով կարդաս կետեսնես, որ հրատարակիչը պարզապես ներկայացնում է Երրորդության ուսմունքը, որը հետագայում հերքում է իր աշխատության մեջ



Ժառ ջան, բնականաբար ես լավ գիտեմ ինչ է ասել Ռութերֆորդը (էդ թեմայով ասենք՝  «Սուրբ Հոգին անձ չէ և չի համարվում Երրորդության աստվածներից (?!) մեկը»՝ հատված "Reconciliation" գրքից): Ուղղակի ուզում էի ճշտել Hurricane-ի կոմպիտենտությունն ու «բրոշյուրից դուրս» շփվելու կարողությունը: Արդյունքները գոհացուցիչ չեն: :Pardon:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, բնականաբար ես լավ գիտեմ ինչ է ասել Ռութերֆորդը (էդ թեմայով ասենք՝  «Սուրբ Հոգին անձ չէ և չի համարվում Երրորդության աստվածներից (?!) մեկը»՝ հատված "Reconciliation" գրքից):


*Moonwalker* ջան, պարզապես գրառումդ տպավորություն էր ստեղծում, որ հրատարակիչները Երրորդության ուսմունքի կողմնակիցներ են եղել և այդ ձև են պատկերացրել այն։ Շնորհակալ եմ պարզաբանման համար։




> Ուղղակի ուզում էի ճշտել Hurricane-ը նույնքան կոմպիտենտությունն ու «բրոշյուրից դուրս» շփվելու կարողությունը: Արդյունքները գոհացուցիչ չեն:


*Moonwalker* ջան, իմ գնահատմամբ *Hurricane*-ը նույնքան կոմպիտենտ է, որքան մենք բոլորս։ Նաև կարևորը տեղեկություններն են՝ ինֆորմացիան, ի՞նչ կապ ունի որտեղից է մեջբերում որևէ գիտական հետազոտման արդյունքները կամ որևէ գիտնականի նշած միտքը՝ բրոշուրից, ուսանողական տարիների կոնսպետկից, թե այլ աղբյուրից։ Վերջին հաշվով բոլորիս ունեցած տեղեկությունների գերակշռող մասը այսպես թե այնպես վերցված են որևէ տպագիր հրատարակությունից ու շատ հաճախ մեր ներկայացրած տեղեկությունները հենց այդ աղբյուրիների հիման վրա է լինում։

Կարևորը ինֆորմացիան է։

Ուրիշ բան, եթե ներկայացված տեղեկությունը չի համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը։

----------


## Hurricane

> Բա ես էլ էդ եմ ասում: Էդ ո՞նց ստացվեց, որ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ խավարի մեջ ապրում են էս 2000 տարին, մինչև վկաները եկան օվկiանոսի այն կողմից՝ իրենց հետ բերելով ճշմարտության լույսը:


շատ ճիշտ հարց ա, ինձ էլ հետաքրքրում այս հարցը, երբ ուոումնբասիրեցի հին հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետների աշխատությունները  և տեսա, որ <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը> համարվում է աշխարհի ամենալավագույն թարգմանությունը, ինձ համար ևս ծագեց այդ հարցը..և սա ծագել է մեզանից անկախ Իսահակ նյուտոնի և Լև Տոլստոյի մոտ, որոնք գտնում էին, որ իրենց ժամանակում ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեություն չկա, ինչն ա հետաքրքիր տարբեր ժամանակներում ապրած մարդիկ ինչպիսիք են Իսահակ Նյուտոնը, Լև Տոլստոյը գալսի են նույն մտքին ինչը, որ այսօր վկաներն են եկել` այ ն է երրորդությունը հիմված է Աստվածաշնչյան տեքստերի` թարգմանությունների կեղծման վրա...Դե հաստատ Լև Տոլստոյը Եհովայի վկա չէր, բայց նա ունեն ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույն  հայացքները ինչպես այսօր վկաները ունեն նույնը և Իսահակ նյուտոնը... այս ամենի կոնտեքստում երբ կարդում ենք որոշակի համարներ ապա որոշ բաներ հստակ են լինում` Ա կորընթացիններ 4:4<<Եւ եթէ մեր Աւետարանը ծածկուած իսկ է,ծածկուած է կորստեա՛ն մատնուածների համար, որոնց՝ այդ *անհաւատների մտքերը այս աշխարհի աստուածը կուրացրեց*, որպէսզի նրանց մէջ չծագի Քրիստոսի Աւետարանի փառքի լոյսը, Քրիստոսի, որ պատկերն է աներեւոյթ Աստծու>>։
Հայտնություն 12:9 <<Եւ ընկաւ մեծ վիշապը՝ առաջին օձը, որ կոչւում է Բէեղզեբուղ եւ Սատանայ եւ որ մոլորեցրեց ամբողջ աշխարհը. եւ նրա հետ ընկան նաեւ նրա հրեշտակները>>։
ուշադրություն դարձրեք` <*որ մոլորեցրեց ամբողջ աշխարհը*> բառերին, սա ցույց է տալիս, որ մեծամասնության ընդունած կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ Սատանան Մեծամասնությանը մոլորեցրել ..., նիկեյան առաջին տիեզերական ժողովում հավաքված մարդիկ արդյոք չեն մտնում? <*ամբողջ աշխարհ*> տերմինի տակ, իսկ ով ասեց, որ սատանան նրանց չի մոլորեցրել? ինչպիսի վստահություն ունեք?   իսկ երբ այս ամենին պատմական դրվագով ա նայվում, ապա սկսած նոյի ջրհեղեղից մեծամասնության կարծիքը միշտ սխալ է եղել և մեջները մեկ Նոյ ճիշտ ա եղել, մեծամասնությունը ըստ որում երևի նոյին խելագարի տեղ են դրել, նույնը նաև Ղոևտի դեպքում` Սեդոմ գոմրից, Մեծամասնության կարծիքը միշտապես սխալ է եղել..և միշտ եղել ա մի փոքրամասնություն, որը ճիշտ ա եղել, ինչպես  Հիսուսը իր աշակերտներով իրենց ժամանակ համարվում էին աղանդավորներ, որոնց հալածում էին, քանի որ կարծում էին մեծամասնության կարծիքը ճիշտ  է...ինչով ենք մենք այս ամենից ապահովագրված, որ մեծամասնույան կարծիքը ճիշտ է?

----------


## Jarre

> շատ ճիշտ հարց ա, ինձ էլ հետաքրքրում այս հարցը, երբ ուոումնբասիրեցի հին հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետների աշխատությունները  և տեսա, որ <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը> համարվում է աշխարհի ամենալավագույն թարգմանությունը, ինձ համար ևս ծագեց այդ հարցը..


Հարգելի *Hurricane*, ես էլ եմ ուսումնասիրել տարբեր գիտնականների, լեզվաբանների և աստվածաշնչագետների կարծիքներ, բայց դու չափազանցված ես գրել։ Իրենցից ոչ մեկը Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը չի անվանել «աշխարհի ամենալավագույն թարգմանություն»։ 
Տրվել են բավականին դրական և բացասական կարծիքներ։ Ես ինքս հարգում և սիրում եմ այդ թարգմանությունը և շատ դեպքերում նախապատվություն եմ տալիս դրան, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ ճշմարտություն է այն, որ ոչ մի թարգմանություն կատարյալ չէ։




> և սա ծագել է մեզանից անկախ Իսահակ նյուտոնի և Լև Տոլստոյի մոտ, որոնք գտնում էին, որ իրենց ժամանակում ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեություն չկա, ինչն ա հետաքրքիր տարբեր ժամանակներում ապրած մարդիկ ինչպիսիք են Իսահակ Նյուտոնը, Լև Տոլստոյը գալսի են նույն մտքին ինչը, որ այսօր վկաներն են եկել` այ ն է երրորդությունը հիմված է Աստվածաշնչյան տեքստերի` թարգմանությունների կեղծման վրա...Դե հաստատ Լև Տոլստոյը Եհովայի վկա չէր, բայց նա ունեն ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույն  հայացքները ինչպես այսօր վկաները ունեն նույնը և Իսահակ նյուտոնը...


Եվ այս ցուցակում կարելի է ավելացնել նաև Կղեմես Ալեքսանդրացուն և նույնիսկ Տերտուլիանոսին, ով եթե չեմ սխալվում առաջինը կիրառեց լատիներեն Երրորդություն բառը Հայր Աստված, Որդի Աստված և Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված եռանձնյա աստվածության համար։ Սակայն իր սկզբնական շրջանի քարոզներում նա հստակ ցույց էր տալիս, որ որդին ստորադաս է հորը։

Հայտնի և հեղինակավոր կրոնական և ոչ կրոնական հանրագիտարաններից մի քանիսը (օրինակ՝ *Православная энциклопедия*, *Catholic Encyclopedia*, *The Encyclopedia Americana*, *Encyclopædia Britannica*) հստակ նշում են քրիստոնեական աշխարհի երրորդության ծագման պատմությունը, որը եղել է քրիստոնեությունից բավական հետո և նշում, որ «դա հավանաբար չի արտացոլում առաջին քրիստոնյաների տեսակետը»։




> այս ամենի կոնտեքստում երբ կարդում ենք որոշակի համարներ ապա որոշ բաներ հստակ են լինում` Ա կորընթացիններ 4:4<<Եւ եթէ մեր Աւետարանը ծածկուած իսկ է,ծածկուած է կորստեա՛ն մատնուածների համար, որոնց՝ այդ *անհաւատների մտքերը այս աշխարհի աստուածը կուրացրեց*, որպէսզի նրանց մէջ չծագի Քրիստոսի Աւետարանի փառքի լոյսը, Քրիստոսի, որ պատկերն է աներեւոյթ Աստծու>>։
> Հայտնություն 12:9 <<Եւ ընկաւ մեծ վիշապը՝ առաջին օձը, որ կոչւում է Բէեղզեբուղ եւ Սատանայ եւ որ մոլորեցրեց ամբողջ աշխարհը. եւ նրա հետ ընկան նաեւ նրա հրեշտակները>>։
> ուշադրություն դարձրեք` <*որ մոլորեցրեց ամբողջ աշխարհը*> բառերին, սա ցույց է տալիս, որ մեծամասնության ընդունած կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ Սատանան Մեծամասնությանը մոլորեցրել ..., նիկեյան առաջին տիեզերական ժողովում հավաքված մարդիկ արդյոք չեն մտնում? <*ամբողջ աշխարհ*> տերմինի տակ, իսկ ով ասեց, որ սատանան նրանց չի մոլորեցրել? ինչպիսի վստահություն ունեք?   իսկ երբ այս ամենին պատմական դրվագով ա նայվում, ապա սկսած նոյի ջրհեղեղից մեծամասնության կարծիքը միշտ սխալ է եղել և մեջները մեկ Նոյ ճիշտ ա եղել, մեծամասնությունը ըստ որում երևի նոյին խելագարի տեղ են դրել, նույնը նաև Ղոևտի դեպքում` Սեդոմ գոմրից, Մեծամասնության կարծիքը միշտապես սխալ է եղել..և միշտ եղել ա մի փոքրամասնություն, որը ճիշտ ա եղել, ինչպես  Հիսուսը իր աշակերտներով իրենց ժամանակ համարվում էին աղանդավորներ, որոնց հալածում էին, քանի որ կարծում էին մեծամասնության կարծիքը ճիշտ  է...ինչով ենք մենք այս ամենից ապահովագրված, որ մեծամասնույան կարծիքը ճիշտ է?


Մեծամասնությանը կուրորեն հետևելու մասին ասվածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց բերված աստվածաշնչյան համարները կարելի է կիրառել ցանկացած կրոնական փոքրամասնության, որի ուսմունքները տարբերվում են ավանդական քրիստոնեական վարդապետությունից։

Փոխարենը Եհովայի վկաները իրենց հրատարակություններում ավելի շատ կենտրոնանում են աստվածաշնչյան ուսումնքներիի վրա, քան ինչ որ Եկեղեցու կամ կրոնի ուսմունք հերքելու վրա։ Նրանք կենտրոնացած են Աստվածաշունչը առօրյա կյանքում կիրառելու վրա և չեն տանում «դավանաբանական պատերազմներ» և չեն զբաղվում սրան-նրան սխալ հանելով, ինչը և պատճառներից մեկն է, որ ես շատ հարգում եմ նրանց։

Ամեն մարդ ունի իր հավատը, իր կարծիքը և յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պարտավոր է հարգել դիմացինի այդ իրավունքը։

----------


## Hurricane

> Հարգելի *Hurricane*, ես էլ եմ ուսումնասիրել տարբեր գիտնականների, լեզվաբանների և աստվածաշնչագետների կարծիքներ, բայց դու չափազանցված ես գրել։ Իրենցից ոչ մեկը Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը չի անվանել «աշխարհի ամենալավագույն թարգմանություն»։ Տրվել են բավականին դրական և բացասական կարծիքներ։ Ես ինքս հարգում և սիրում եմ այդ թարգմանությունը և շատ դեպքերում նախապատվություն եմ տալիս դրան, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ ճշմարտություն է այն, որ ոչ մի թարգմանություն կատարյալ չէ։


ես համաձայն չեմ.. ոչ մի թարգմանություն կատարյալ չէ, քանի որ ոչ մի ձեռագիր կատարյալ չէ, այն որ ես ասում եմ <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույւնը> լավագույն է դա նշանակում է եղած թարգմանությունների մեջ լավագույն է և դա շեշտում են մասնագետները...1. Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը օգտվել է գիտաքննական տեքստերից, որը իր հիմնական տեքստը ճշգրիտ է դարձնում բացառելով պատահական տարընթերցումները...գիտաքննական տեքստերից թարգմանված Աստվածաշունչ երկրի վրա մատների վրա կարելի է հաշվել 2. դավանաբանական համարներում ինչպես նշաում է Պրոֆեսոր ջեյմս Բեդունը միայն Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանություն է ճիշտ հետևել հունարեն լեզվի քերականությանը, իսկ մնացածները քերականությանը չեն հետևում
Այսպիսով ստացում է, որ միայն <նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանություն է եղած թարգմանություններից ճշգրիտը թե մեզ հասած բնագրրից օգտվելու առումով և թե ճիշտ քերականորեն թարգմանելու առումով..իսկ իմ ասածները չափազանցություն չեն...<նոր Աշխարհ Թարգմանության> թերություն են համարում, որ 237 անգամ <Եհովա> բառը ներառել են նոր կտակարանում.. եթե այս կոնտեքստում համարենք, որ Վկաները 237 անգամ սխալ են գործել, ապա մնացած թարգմանությունները 6828 անգամ են սխալ գործել <Եհովա> բառը չօգտագործելով հին կտակարանում...այսպիսով այս հարցում ևս <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությանը> կպնել հնարավոր չի...իսկ ինչ վերաբերում թե նոր աշխարհ թարգմանույանը տրել են վատ գնահատականներ... իրականում եթե ուշադիր հետևեք կնկատեք, որ ովքեր քննադատում են նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը կամ եկեղեցականներ են կամ ինչ-որ պետության ինչ-որ համալսարաին Աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետի դասախոս, որոնք հունարեն և եբրայերեն լեզվի մասնագետ չեն պարզապես ԱՍստվածաբան են, իսկ ես հետևում եմ թե ինչ են ասում հենց հուներեն լեզվի մասնագետները..այստեղ միանշանակ է, այլ կարծքի չկա..միակ բացառությունը Բրյուս Մեծգերն ա հուներեն լեզվի մեծ գիտակ, որ քննադատել է թարգմանությունը, բայց իրականում Մեծգերը երրորդության մոլի հավատցյալ ա, և քննադատել է միայն դրա համար, իսկ անկողմնակալ մասնագետները ուրիշ բան են ասում

----------


## Moonwalker

> իրականում եթե ուշադիր հետևեք կնկատեք, որ ովքեր քննադատում են նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը կամ եկեղեցականներ են կամ ինչ-որ պետության ինչ-որ համալսարաին Աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետի դասախոս, որոնք հունարեն և եբրայերեն լեզվի մասնագետ չեն պարզապես ԱՍստվածաբան են, իսկ ես հետևում եմ թե ինչ են ասում հենց հուներեն լեզվի մասնագետները..այստեղ միանշանակ է, այլ կարծքի չկա


Ես քո ասած թարգմանությանը ծանոթ չեմ (ու անկեղծ ասած ինձ պետք էլ չի), բայց Հույն ուղղափառ եկեղեցու հոգևորականնին ու աստվածաբաններին հո չե՞ս կարող մեղադրել հունարեն/հին հունարեն չիմանալու մեջ: Ու էն, որ «Նոր աշխարհը» հրատարկվել է նաև հունարեն անձամբ իմ ծիծաղն է հարուցում:


Հարց. քո կողմից մի քանի անգամ չարչրկվեց այն փաստը, որ Սուրբ գրվածքներում 6823 անգամ հանդիպում է «Եհովա» բառը (իրականում՝  տետրագրամոնը): Հիմա, եթե դուք այդքան հետամուտ եք բացարձակ ճշգրիտ թարգմանությանը, ի՞նչու եք գործածում այդ տարբերակը: _«...Նորագույն աստվածաշնչյան թարգմանություններում ամենից հաճախ ներկայացվում է «Եհովա» ձևով, որը, սակայն, լեզվաբանական տեսակետից անթույլատրելի է: Ներկայացված ձևն առաջացել է JHWH ձևի բաղաձայներն այնպես արտասանելուց, ասես դրանք կցված են «Ադոնայ» անվան ձայնավորին» («Հրեական հանրագիտարան», Մոսկվա, 1991թ., հատոր 8, էջ 130):_ Կարճ ասած «Եհովա» արտասանությունը լատինական աստվածաբանական դպրոցի ազդեցությունն է ու ոչ ավելի: Մենակ, թե չսկսես համոզել, որ հրեաներն ավելի վատ գիտեն հին եբրայերեն քան քո «մասնագետները»:

----------


## Hurricane

> Ես քո ասած թարգմանությանը ծանոթ չեմ (ու անկեղծ ասած ինձ պետք էլ չի), բայց Հույն ուղղափառ եկեղեցու հոգևորականնին ու աստվածաբաններին հո չե՞ս կարող մեղադրել հունարեն/հին հունարեն չիմանալու մեջ: Ու էն, որ «Նոր աշխարհը» հրատարկվել է նաև հունարեն անձամբ իմ ծիծաղն է հարուցում:
> 
>  Հարց. քո կողմից մի քանի անգամ չարչրկվեց այն փաստը, որ Սուրբ գրվածքներում 6823 անգամ հանդիպում է «Եհովա» բառը (իրականում՝  տետրագրամոնը): Հիմա, եթե դուք այդքան հետամուտ եք բացարձակ ճշգրիտ թարգմանությանը, ի՞նչու եք գործածում այդ տարբերակը: _«...Նորագույն աստվածաշնչյան թարգմանություններում ամենից հաճախ ներկայացվում է «Եհովա» ձևով, որը, սակայն, լեզվաբանական տեսակետից անթույլատրելի է: Ներկայացված ձևն առաջացել է JHWH ձևի բաղաձայներն այնպես արտասանելուց, ասես դրանք կցված են «Ադոնայ» անվան ձայնավորին» («Հրեական հանրագիտարան», Մոսկվա, 1991թ., հատոր 8, էջ 130):_ Կարճ ասած «Եհովա» արտասանությունը լատինական աստվածաբանական դպրոցի ազդեցությունն է ու ոչ ավելի: Մենակ, թե չսկսես համոզել, որ հրեաներն ավելի վատ գիտեն հին եբրայերեն քան քո «մասնագետները»:




Այո հույն ուղոափառ եկեղեցու հոգևորականներին և  ողջ հույներին կարելի է մեղադրել Կոյնե  չիմանալու մեջ, քանի որ այն հունարենի բառբառներից է  և խիստ տարբերվում է ժամանակակից հունարենից, ժամանակակից հույները կոյնեով չեն կարող Աստվածաշունչ ընթերցել դա իրանց համար օտար լեզու  է, թեև արմատներով հուներենից է սերում, դրա համար կոյնեն պետք է թարգմանել ժամանակակից հունարենի


նախ առաջին ոչ ոքի հայտնի չէ այդ չորս բաղաձայների ճիշտ արտասանությունը, երկրորդ հնագետները կարծում են միգուցե այն հնարավոր է արտասանվել է Յահվե ձևով, բայց սա նույնպես վարկած  է..այսինքն եթե հայտնի չէ ճիշտ արտասասնությունը այստեղ սխալ չի օգտագործել <եհովա> կամ կարող են օգտագործել <Յահվե> տաբերություն չկա… միակ բանը էն ա որ եթե այդ 4 տառերը թարգմանեն <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն չի կարդացվի, թարգմանության մեջ գեղեցիկ չի լինի, դրա համար անհարժեշտ է ձայնավորներ ավելացնել, որպեսի հնչի բառը, իսկ թե ինչպեսի հնչեղություն ունենա դա արդեն էական չի քանի որ մենք օգտագործում են <Հիսուս> իրականում հնչել է <Յեշուա> կամ <Յահոշուա>…բայց մեր համար տպավորվել է <Հիսուս> արտասասնությունը.. այստեղ քերականական կամ այլ սխալ չկա

----------


## Varzor

> դուք արդեն ձեզ բացահայտեցիք, դուք աթեիստ եք, քանի որ չեք հավատում, որ հին և նոր կտակարանները գրվել են Աստծո շնչով...դուք պնդում եք, որ նոր կտակարանը հորինվել է, այսինքն դուք բառիս բուն և դասական իմաստով աթեիստ եք..իմաստ չունի ձեր հետ այս թեմայով խոսել քանի որ դուք չեք հավատում Աստծո խոսքին...իհարկե աթեիստներին դուր չի գա վկաների թարգմանությունը...բայց ձեր պարագայում արդեն ոչ թե վկաների թարգմանության լավ կամ վատ լինելու մեջ է, այլ ձեր աթեիզմի, որ ասացքի թե Նոր կտակաները հորինվել է, դու չեք հավատում որ հին կտակարանը գրել են Մովսեսը և մարգարեները, դուք ասացիք արտագրել են...ես ձեզ բացահայտեցի դուք բարոյական իրավունք չունեք դատելու թե ում թարգմանություն է լավ կամ վատ


Նախ ասեմ, որ բարոյական իրավունքից մի խոսիր, որովհետև օգտագործում մես բառեր, որոնց իմաստը չես հասկանում:
Աթեիստը այն մարդն է, որ չի ընդունում Աստծո գոյությունը ընդհանրապես:
Թե չէ Աստվածաշնչի Աստվածային լինելուն չհավատալը եթե աթեիզմ լիներ, ապա բոլոր ոչ եբրայական հիմքով կրոնների հետևորդները կամարվերին աթեիստ  :LOL: 

Այ հենց ես ավելի շատ եմ կարող գնահատել թարգմանությունների որակտ, որովհետև սահմանափակված չեմ հավատքի դոգմատներով ու կուրությամբ: Ցանկացած թարգամնություն աշխատանք է, որը կարելի է գնահատել: Իսկ իմ անձնական կածիքով, ոչ վկաների ոչ էլ մյուսների մեջ դեռ չկա այնպիսի հանճար, ինչպիսին է Մաշտոցը  :Wink: 
Ամեն դեպքում բավականաչափ շփվել եմ Եհովայի վկաների հետ, կարդացել իրենց գրականությունը ու հաստատ են մարդկանցիցի չեմ, որ մենակ լսել են, որ "Եհովայի վկաները վատն են": Ես անձամբ համոզվել եմ, որ իրենք ապրում են ուտոպիստական և փուչ գաղափարներով լցված, համոզված եմ որ էությունը բնությունից չեն տարբերում: 
Քրիստոնեության գլխավոր գաղափարը Աստծո որդու պատգամին հետևելով, նրա օրինակո ապրելն է ու դատաստանի, հարության օրը փրկություն ստանալը: Իսկ, ոինց որ են գարեջր գովազդի մեջ ա ասվում "Կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպես, կարևոր է, թե` ինչ": Այսինքն կարևորը ոչ թե կոնկրետ եկեղեցուն հետևելն է, այլ էրիստոնյան լինելը, իսկ Հիսուսի ուսմունքը ընդունելու ու դրանով ապրրելու համար ընդամենը պետքէ վերցնել գիրքը և կարդալ ու կենտրոնանալ, ոչ թե պատմաիրադարձային դրվագների, այլ հենց բուն ուսմունքին, պատգամին վերաբերվող հատվածների վրա: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է:
Ի դեպ չեմ բացառում, որ Մովսեսը գիրք է գրել, բայց որ այդ գրքի տեքստը նրան Տիեզերաստեղծ Աստվածն է թելադրել, եդ արդեն մանկական հեքիաթի է նման: Մեվսեսը շատ խելացի ու կրթված մարդ է եղել Եգիպտոսում, նույնիսկ քրմերին հաղթեց ու չի բացառվում որ բավականաչափ ինֆորմացիա է ունեցել նաև հին կրոնական ու առասպելական ոլորտներից:
Ինչևե, սա արդեն կապ չունի մեր թեմայի հետ  :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (04.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> կապված ֆեդերեիկ Ֆրանցի հետ, նախ ոչ ոք չի ասել, որ Ֆեդերիկ ֆնրանցը Նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանության թարգմանիչն է եղել...ու ուզում ա Ֆեդերիկ ֆրանցը իմանա լեզու թե չիմանա, կարևորը այն է թե ինչ գնահատական են տալիս մասնագետները վերջնական արդյունքին` Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1989թ-ին ասել է. <<երբ լեզվաբանական հետազոտություններ եմ անում ` կապված Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնագիր տեքստերի և դրանց թարգմանությունների հետ, հաճախ եմ դիմում անգլերեն մի հրատարակության, որը հայտնի է <<նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանություն>> անվամբ: եվ ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ այս աշխատությունը արտացոլում է թարգմանիչների անկեղծ` հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանալու բնագիր տեքստը>>: ես առաջնորդվում եմ մասնագիտական կարծքիով... ոչ ոք չի կարող ներկայացնել հունարեն և եբրայերեն լեզվի մասնագետի կարծիք, որ գնահատական տա թե ինչ որակաի է Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը, քանի որ ոչ մի լուրջ մասնագետ չի ընդունի Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծված թարգմանությունը


Է այ քեզ բան: *Թելավիվի համալսարանի պատմագետ պրոֆեսոր Շլոմո Զանդը*  աշխատություն է գրել այն մասին, որ հրեա ազ գոյություն չունի ու տգպագրել է գիրք: Մասնագետ չի?  :LOL: 
Թե էս մեկը մասնագետ չի? http://www.kavkaz.org.uk/russ/conten...07/83207.shtml
Դարվինի տեսւթյունը ընդունողները մասնագետ չէին?
Ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ Եհովայի վկաներին ջհուդները թաքուն սիրում են, որովհետև Եհովայի վկաների պահվածքի և ապրելակերպի մեջ շատ ավելի մեծ է Հին կտակարանի դերը, մանավանդ օրինաց գրքերինը, իսկ դա արդեն քրիստոնեության հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունի  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Այո հույն ուղոափառ եկեղեցու հոգևորականներին և  ողջ հույներին կարելի է մեղադրել Կոյնե  չիմանալու մեջ, քանի որ այն հունարենի բառբառներից է  և խիստ տարբերվում է ժամանակակից հունարենից, ժամանակակից հույները կոյնեով չեն կարող Աստվածաշունչ ընթերցել դա իրանց համար օտար լեզու  է, թեև արմատներով հուներենից է սերում, դրա համար կոյնեն պետք է թարգմանել ժամանակակից հունարենի
> 
> 
> նախ առաջին ոչ ոքի հայտնի չէ այդ չորս բաղաձայների ճիշտ արտասանությունը, երկրորդ հնագետները կարծում են միգուցե այն հնարավոր է արտասանվել է Յահվե ձևով, բայց սա նույնպես վարկած  է..այսինքն եթե հայտնի չէ ճիշտ արտասասնությունը այստեղ սխալ չի օգտագործել <եհովա> կամ կարող են օգտագործել <Յահվե> տաբերություն չկա… միակ բանը էն ա որ եթե այդ 4 տառերը թարգմանեն <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն չի կարդացվի, թարգմանության մեջ գեղեցիկ չի լինի, դրա համար անհարժեշտ է ձայնավորներ ավելացնել, որպեսի հնչի բառը, իսկ թե ինչպեսի հնչեղություն ունենա դա արդեն էական չի քանի որ մենք օգտագործում են <Հիսուս> իրականում հնչել է <Յեշուա> կամ <Յահոշուա>…բայց մեր համար տպավորվել է <Հիսուս> արտասասնությունը.. այստեղ քերականական կամ այլ սխալ չկա


Բանից պարզվում է , որ ոչ մի բանից տեղեկություն չունես, առավելևս հունարենից, այստեղից այնտեղից բաներ ես լսել ու ''իմաստությունդ'' կազմել:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այո հույն ուղոափառ եկեղեցու հոգևորականներին և  *ողջ հույներին կարելի է մեղադրել Կոյնե  չիմանալու մեջ,* քանի որ այն հունարենի բառբառներից է  և խիստ տարբերվում է ժամանակակից հունարենից, ժամանակակից հույները կոյնեով չեն կարող Աստվածաշունչ ընթերցել դա իրանց համար օտար լեզու  է, թեև արմատներով հուներենից է սերում, դրա համար կոյնեն պետք է թարգմանել ժամանակակից հունարենի


Բաբամ :Huh: 
Լավա գոնե Ակումբում հույներ չունենք, թե չէ սրան ի պատասխան իրենց գրած «ղժժ» գրառումները ջնջելու ու թեմայի անդորրը համար ահագին ժամանակ կպահանջվեր: 
Մեջբերում Վիքիփեդիայից՝



> Так как большинство изменений между современным и древнегреческим произошли во времена развития койне, он в значительной степени понятен носителям современного греческого языка.





> As most of the changes between modern and ancient Greek were introduced via Koine, Koine is largely familiar though still unintelligible to most writers and speakers of Modern Greek.


Մոտավորապես ասվում է. «հին հունարենի և ժամանակակից հունարենի միջև եղած փոփոխությունները Քոյնեի միջոցով են կատարվել, այն մեծամասամբ ծանոթ է, թեև ոչ լրիվ հասկանալի  ժամանակակից հունարենի կրողներին»:
Այսինքն շարքային հույնը Քոյնե հասկանում է այնքան, ինչքան հայը հասկանում է գրաբար: Իմա՝ Հույն եկեղեցում թեկուզ մի քանի Քոյնե լավ իմացող հոգևորական/աստվածաբան չլինելու հավանականությունը հավասար է Հայ եկեղեցում թեկուզ մի քանի գրաբար լավ իմացող հոգևորական/աստվածաբան չլինելուն, այսինքն հավասար է 0-ի:
Ինչևէ, անցանք առաջ:





> նախ առաջին ոչ ոքի հայտնի չէ այդ չորս բաղաձայների ճիշտ արտասանությունը, երկրորդ հնագետները կարծում են միգուցե այն հնարավոր է արտասանվել է Յահվե ձևով, բայց սա նույնպես վարկած  է..այսինքն եթե հայտնի չէ ճիշտ արտասասնությունը այստեղ սխալ չի օգտագործել <եհովա> կամ կարող են օգտագործել <Յահվե> տաբերություն չկա… միակ բանը էն ա որ եթե այդ 4 տառերը թարգմանեն <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն չի կարդացվի, թարգմանության մեջ գեղեցիկ չի լինի, դրա համար անհարժեշտ է ձայնավորներ ավելացնել, որպեսի հնչի բառը, իսկ թե ինչպեսի հնչեղություն ունենա դա արդեն էական չի քանի որ մենք օգտագործում են <Հիսուս> իրականում հնչել է <Յեշուա> կամ <Յահոշուա>…բայց մեր համար տպավորվել է <Հիսուս> արտասասնությունը.. այստեղ քերականական կամ այլ սխալ չկա


Ես հիմա չեմ ասում ձայնավորներ ավելացնելը ճիշտ էր, թե սխալ: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է փաստը: Երբ ինչ որ *տող/բառ*_, ձեր կարծիքով,_ փոխած են լինում, ամբողջ կոկորդով գոռում եք, որ կատարվածը «խայտառակություն է», «սրբապղծություն է», «անարգանք է Աստծո նկատմամբ» /քո բառերն են/, իսկ երբ կամայականորեն տառեր են ավելացվում Տիրոջը բնութագրող բառի մեջ (այս դեպքում էական չէ ովքեր են ավելացրել, էական է, որ դուք չեք ընդվզում): Հաաա՜, մոռացել էի, որ այս դեպքում ոչ մի դավանաբանական օգուտ չունեք, որ ինչպես միշտ Գիրքը ձեր «դավանաբանությանը» հարմարեցնեք: :Xeloq: 
Երբ Հրեական հանրագիտարանը (էս բազմահատոր ֆունդամենտալ գործի վրա, *իրոք*, աշխատել են իրենց լավագույն ուղեղները) պնդում է, որ *իրենց* լեզվի քերականության տեսակետից փաստն անընդունելի է, իսկ դու (թե՞ «մասնագետները» :Think: ) ասում ես ոչ մի սխալ էլ չկա: Բարեհնչունության նպատակով ինքնագլուխ կերպով տառեր են ավելացվել, պատկերացնում ես Աստվածաշունչը «գեղեցկացնելու» նպատակով ինչքան փոփոխություններ կարելի է անել: Այսինքն ինչ եմ ասում, արդեն անում եք էլի: :LOL: 
Կարճ ասած երկակի ստանդարտներ կիրառողների թարգմանությունը դեռ հորջորջվո՞ւմ է «լավագույնը աշխարհում»: :Blink: 
Էլ չասեմ, որ աղավաղված բառն ընդունում եք իբրև Աստծո անուն («Հավերժ լինի Աստծո անունը» "Watchower Bible and Tract Society of New York" Նյու Յորք, 1994թ.): 


Սքինշոթ Վկաների պաշտոնական *կայքից
*
Իսկ ո՞ր անունը, ինչի հենց Եհովայի վկաներ, այլ ոչ թե Ադոնայի, Շադայի, Էլոիմի, Ցեբաոտի.../բոլորն էլ երբայերենով Տիրոջ բնությունների բնորոշիչներ են, այլ ոչ հատուկ անուն. ի դեպ հրեական սովորույթով Նրան տետրագամոնով դիմելն (աղոթքի, Սուրբ գրվածքների ընթերցանության, անգամ դրանց արտագրության) իսկ արգելվում է/: Ի՜նչ լավ կհնչեր Ցեբաոտի վկաներ: :Love: 
Անցանք առաջ:


*Հարց 2-րդ* _(մեզ խաբենք, թե առաջինին սպառիչ պատասխան տվեցիր)
_
Վերցնենք Ա Կորնթացիս 10:9 համարը: Այստեղ որոշ հին աղբյուրներ (պատիրուս № 46, Codex Bezae Cantabrigensis) նշում են՝ τὸν Χριστόν (Քրիստոսին), ուրիշները (Սինայան կոդեքս, Codex Vaticanus)՝ τὸν κύριον (Տիրոջը), երրորդները (Codex Alexandrinus)՝ τὸν θεόν (Աստծուն): Իսկ «Նոր աշխարհը» թարգմանել է, ինպես ձեզ է ձեռք տալիս՝ Եհովային (համենայն դեպս օնլայն տարբերակում այդպես է նշված):
Ինչպես ես բացատրում այս կամայականությունը (որը մեկն է բազմաթիվներից): Բա ո՞րտեղ մնաց բացարձակ ճշգրտության սկզբունքը:

Հ.Գ. Ի՞նչու չեն հրապարակվում «Նոր աշխարհի» թարգմանիչների անունները: :Think: 
Հ.Գ.Գ. Իրավասու ես, իմա՝ պատրաստ ես պատասխանել Վկաների դավանաբանությանը (խաչ, թե փայտ, համբարձում ևն) վերաբերվող իմ բազմաթիվ հարցերին: :Unsure:

----------

Varzor (04.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախ ինչը ինչի հետ եք համեմատելու, որ ստոգեք? ես անձամբ համեմատում եմ Սինայան կոդեքսի, Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ գիտաքննական տեքստի, մասնագետների կարծիքի  և լավագույն թարգմանություն համարվող Էդգար Գուդսպիդի 1923թ-ի թարգմանության հետ


Մի հատ տես, թե ինչքան ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ ու ՌԵՅՏԻՆԳԱՎՈՐ կայքից ես հղումներ բերում  :LOL: 
http://www.mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.a...lookhigher.net
Մենակ լեզվին տալով չի, հիմա տեխնիկայի դար է  :Wink: 

Երբևիցե ոչ մի նորմալ ու լուրջ մարդ այդպիսի փուչիկ կայքերի վրա չի հիմնվում  :Wink: 
Անանուն "պրոֆեսորների: կողմից գրանցված հասցե  :LOL: 
Վախենում են?

----------


## Hurricane

> Բաբամ
> Լավա գոնե Ակումբում հույներ չունենք, թե չէ սրան ի պատասխան իրենց գրած «ղժժ» գրառումները ջնջելու ու թեմայի անդորրը համար ահագին ժամանակ կպահանջվեր: 
> Մեջբերում Վիքիփեդիայից՝
> 
> 
> Մոտավորապես ասվում է. «հին հունարենի և ժամանակակից հունարենի միջև եղած փոփոխությունները Քոյնեի միջոցով են կատարվել, այն մեծամասամբ ծանոթ է, թեև ոչ լրիվ հասկանալի  ժամանակակից հունարենի կրողներին»:
> Այսինքն շարքային հույնը Քոյնե հասկանում է այնքան, ինչքան հայը հասկանում է գրաբար: Իմա՝ Հույն եկեղեցում թեկուզ մի քանի Քոյնե լավ իմացող հոգևորական/աստվածաբան չլինելու հավանականությունը հավասար է Հայ եկեղեցում թեկուզ մի քանի գրաբար լավ իմացող հոգևորական/աստվածաբան չլինելուն, այսինքն հավասար է 0-ի:
> Ինչևէ, անցանք առաջ:
> 
> ...




նախ կապված Կոյնեի հետ...ասում ես հույների համար կոնյնեն նույն ա ինչ մեր համար գրաբարը...իսկ ով ասեց, որ մեր համար գրաբարը հասկանալի է? հատկապես քերականության և ուղղագրության մեջ խիստ տարբերվում է արևելահայերենից, իսկ այնպիսի համարներ, ինչպիսիք են հովհաննես 1;1, հովհաննես 8:58, եբրայեցիններ 1: 8, փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 ունեն շատ նուրբ քերականություն, որտեղ նույնիսկ մեկ ստորակետը դավանանք է փոխում..քերականական այս նրբությունները չի կարող սովարական հույնը նկատել..իսկ հոգևորական հույն որը գիտի կոյնե, այո միգուցե գիտի սակայն իմանալով կեղծում է, քանի որ նախապես իր հայերեը արդեն ընդունել են երրորդության գաղափարը, վերոհիշյալ համարները եթե բարեխողճորեն թարգմանվի կոյնեից ապա երրորդությոան գաղափարը հոդս կցնդի, բայց փաստն  այն  է, որ այս 4 համարները կեղծվում են...

Ադոնայի, Շադայի, Էլոիմի, Ցեբաոտի...այս բառերը անուններ չեն սովորական երբրայերեն բառերե են, որոնք կարելի է թարգմանել հայերեն, սրսնք տիտղոսներ են, ինչպես օրինակ Ադոնայը թարգմանվում է <Տեր>, Էլոհիմ թարգմանվում է Աստված... Շադայ թարգմանվում է <ամենակարող>, այն որ հանդիպում է <Էլ Շադայի> սա սովորական եբերյերեն բառ է, որը թարգմանվում է < Ամենակարող Աստված>...Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չի գրած, որ Աստված ասի <ես ԱԴՈՆԱՅՆ եմ, սա է իմ անունը> կամ չի գրած <իմ անունը Ադոնայ է> , ոչ մի տեղ չի գրած <իմ անունը Շադդայի է>..բայց հակառակ սրան ..  ելք 15: 3, Սաղմոս 68: 4, եսայիա 42: 8, երեմիա 16: 21, երեմիա 33:22 համարներում  հաստակ ասվում է <իմ անունը ՅՀՎՀ է>, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ձայնավորներ ավելացնելուն ապա դա Եհովայի վկաները չեն հորինել, սա ընդունված թարգմանչական պրակտիկա է.. բազմաթիվ այլ թարգմանություններ <ՅՀՎՀ> բառին ավելացնում են ձայնավորներ..Այնպես որ Աստծո միակ անունը` ՅՀՎՀ է..այն է` Եհովա ...որպես օրեինակ կարող եք ստուգել հետևյալ համարները`  ելք 15: 3, Սաղմոս 68: 4, եսայիա 42: 8, երեմիա 16: 21, երեմիա 33: 22 `  http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...exodus/15.html

կապված Ա կորընթացիններ 10:9 հետ, եթե ուշադիր նայենք Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության հավելվածում գրած է, որ այդ թարգմանությունը <Եհովա> բառը վերցրել են J 18, J 22, J 23 թարգմանություններից, իսկ եթե կոնտեքստով նայենք կտեսնենք, որ գրած է <Չփորձենք Տիրոջը>..իմաստային տեսակետից ճիշտ ա քանի որ փոսքը գնում  է Աստծուն չփորձելու մասին..,<չփորենք Եհովային> ...նույնիսկ եթե ընդունենք որ վկաները 237 անգամ սխալ են գործել Նոր կտակարանում, ապա Առաքելական եկեղեցին 6828 անգամ է սխալ գործել <Եհովա> բառը չգրելով հին կտակարանում, որի մեղքն ա ավելի շատ?


կապված վկաների դավանաբանության, ես կարող եմ խոսել և հիմնավոր կերպով առանց դիտարանի ապացուցել, որ երրորդություն Աստվածաշնչում չկա, նույնիսկ առանց <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության>...իմ համար քանի որ ես Վկա չեմ..Դիտարանը պարազապես տեղեկատվական ամսագիրի նման մի բան  ա, բայց ինչ-որ բան չի որից ես մեջ բերում անեմ..կապված խաչի հետ..հունարեն <Ստավրոս> բառը ինչ ա թարգմանվում?

եսկապված թարգմանիչների հետ, ինփ հետաքրևքիր չի ով ա թարգմանել, ես նայում եմ արդյոք թարգմանությունը բնագիր տեքստերի հետ համապատըասխանում է թե ոչ, ինչպես նաև թե ինչ են ասում  մասնագետները այդ թարգմանությանը...

----------

Jarre (04.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

ի գիտություն Varzor-ի Աթեիզմը նույնպես հավատք է...իսկ այլ կրոնները միգուցե հավատում են բրահմային, Շիվային, Ալահին  և այլ Աստվածներին...այդ բոլորը Աստվածաշնչում անվանվում են <Այլ աստվածներ>, կամ <կուռքեր>...ըստ էության...աթեիզմից չի տարբերովւմ..

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ադոնայի, Շադայի, Էլոիմի, Ցեբաոտի...այս բառերը անուններ չեն սովորական երբրայերեն բառերե են, որոնք կարելի է թարգմանել հայերեն, սրսնք տիտղոսներ են, ինչպես օրինակ Ադոնայը թարգմանվում է <Տեր>, Էլոհիմ թարգմանվում է Աստված... Շադայ թարգմանվում է <ամենակարող>, այն որ հանդիպում է <Էլ Շադայի> սա սովորական եբերյերեն բառ է, որը թարգմանվում է < Ամենակարող Աստված>...Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չի գրած, որ Աստված ասի <ես ԱԴՈՆԱՅՆ եմ, սա է իմ անունը> կամ չի գրած <իմ անունը Ադոնայ է> , ոչ մի տեղ չի գրած <իմ անունը Շադդայի է>..բայց հակառակ սրան ..  ելք 15: 3, Սաղմոս 68: 4, եսայիա 42: 8, երեմիա 16: 21, երեմիա 33:22 համարներում  հաստակ ասվում է <իմ անունը ՅՀՎՀ է>, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ձայնավորներ ավելացնելուն ապա դա Եհովայի վկաները չեն հորինել, սա ընդունված թարգմանչական պրակտիկա է.. բազմաթիվ այլ թարգմանություններ <ՅՀՎՀ> բառին ավելացնում են ձայնավորներ..Այնպես որ Աստծո միակ անունը` ՅՀՎՀ է..այն է` Եհովա ...որպես օրեինակ կարող եք ստուգել հետևյալ համարները`  ելք 15: 3, Սաղմոս 68: 4, եսայիա 42: 8, երեմիա 16: 21, երեմիա 33: 22 `  http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...exodus/15.html
> 
> կապված Ա կորընթացիններ 10:9 հետ, եթե ուշադիր նայենք Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության հավելվածում գրած է, որ այդ թարգմանությունը <Եհովա> բառը վերցրել են J 18, J 22, J 23 թարգմանություններից, իսկ եթե կոնտեքստով նայենք կտեսնենք, որ գրած է <Չփորձենք Տիրոջը>..իմաստային տեսակետից ճիշտ ա քանի որ փոսքը գնում  է Աստծուն չփորձելու մասին..,<չփորենք Եհովային> ...նույնիսկ եթե ընդունենք որ վկաները 237 անգամ սխալ են գործել Նոր կտակարանում, ապա Առաքելական եկեղեցին 6828 անգամ է սխալ գործել <Եհովա> բառը չգրելով հին կտակարանում, որի մեղքն ա ավելի շատ?


Չնայած ինձ թեման էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց ասեմ, որ JHWH-ն Եհովա կարդալը սխալ է, ինչը հիմա պնդում են եբրայերենի բոլոր մասնագետները: Քանի որ հին եբրայերենում գրվել են միայն բաղաձայնները, իսկ ձայնավորները որպես դիակրետիկ մասնիկներ ավելացվել են ավելի ուշ, աստծո անունը հին կտակարանում գրվել է որպես տետրագրամատոնով - JHWH: Միջնադարում չիմանալով, թե իրականում ինչպես են հրեաները նախկինում արտասանել JHWH-ի անունը, JHWH-ին ավելացրել են Ադոնայ անվան ձայնավորները ու ստացել Jehovah տարբերակը: Իսկ հիմա եբրայերենի մասնագետները համոզվել են (հղումներ չեմ բերում, ինտերնետում նյութերը տոննաներով թափած են), որ JHWH-ն Jehovah արտասանելը հակասում է եբրայերենի կանոններին ու JHWH-ի արտասանության ամենահավանական ու ճիշտ տարբերակը Յահվեն է Jahweh: Այնպես որ Եհովայի վկաները նույնիսկ իրենց աստծո անունն են սխալ ու անգրագետ արտասանում...

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011), Շինարար (04.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> ի գիտություն Varzor-ի Աթեիզմը նույնպես հավատք է...իսկ այլ կրոնները միգուցե հավատում են բրահմային, Շիվային, Ալահին  և այլ Աստվածներին...այդ բոլորը Աստվածաշնչում անվանվում են <Այլ աստվածներ>, կամ <կուռքեր>...ըստ էության...աթեիզմից չի տարբերովւմ..





> Չնայած ինձ թեման էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց ասեմ, որ JHWH-ն Եհովա կարդալը սխալ է, ինչը հիմա պնդում են եբրայերենի բոլոր մասնագետները: Քանի որ հին եբրայերենում գրվել են միայն բաղաձայնները, իսկ ձայնավորները որպես դիակրետիկ մասնիկներ ավելացվել են ավելի ուշ, աստծո անունը հին կտակարանում գրվել է որպես տետրագրամատոնով - JHWH: Միջնադարում չիմանալով, թե իրականում ինչպես են հրեաները նախկինում արտասանել JHWH-ի անունը, JHWH-ին ավելացրել են Ադոնայ անվան ձայնավորները ու ստացել Jehovah տարբերակը: Իսկ հիմա եբրայերենի մասնագետները համոզվել են (հղումներ չեմ բերում, ինտերնետում նյութերը տոննաներով թափած են), որ JHWH-ն Jehovah արտասանելը հակասում է եբրայերենի կանոններին ու JHWH-ի արտասանության ամենահավանական ու ճիշտ տարբերակը Յահվեն է Jahweh: Այնպես որ Եհովայի վկաները նույնիսկ իրենց աստծո անունն են սխալ ու անգրագետ արտասանում...



հատուկ չիմացողների համար, ըստ գիտնականների մտածում են, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ՅՀՎՆ-ն հնչել է Յահվե, բայց սա վարկած է և հաստատված չէ..ընդհանրպես հայտնի չէ ՅՀՎՀ-ն կոնկրետ ինչպես է  հնչել, ինչը որ հայտնի չէ..չի կարելի ասել սխալ է...ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա Յահվե թե Եհովա, ես երկու դեպքում էլ հասկանում եմ, որ արմատը ՅՀՎՀ-ն ա, իսկ Առաքելական եկեղզեձցու թարգմանության մեջ, ոչ Եհովա կա և ոչ Յահվե..այսինքն ընթերցողը պատկերացում չի կազմում տեքստի մեջ թե որտեղ կա <ՅՀՎՀ> որտեղ չկա, սա կոպտագույն սխալ է և Աստծո խոսքի կեղծում` այլանդակում, աղավաղում, սրբապղծություն...քանի որ եզեկել 36: 23-ում ասվում է < Եւ ես մաքրելու եմ իմ մեծ անունը, որ պղծուել է այդ ազգերի մէջ, իմ անունը, որ դուք պղծեցիք դրանց մէջ։ Եւ այդ ազգերը պիտի պիտի իմանան, որ ես եմ Եհովան, - ասում է Ամենակալ Տէր եհովան>... http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...zekiel/36.html


ի դեպ < Հիսուս> արտասանությունը նույնպես հակասում է երբրայերեն արտասանության, քանի որ եբրայերեն Հիուսը արտասանվել է <Յեհոշուա> կամ <Յեշուա>, այս դեպքում ինչու չեն ք օգտագործում <Յեշուա>?

----------

Jarre (04.08.2011), վրեժ62 (06.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Hurricane, ինձ «մեղմ ասած» բնավ չի հետաքրքրում, թե աստծո անունը ով ոնց է արտասանում: Իմ համար եկեղեցին ու բոլոր կրոնական կառույցներն ու ուղղությունները ընդամենը ֆինանսական կառույցներ են, ովքեր միայն զբաղված են հարստություն դիզելով ու մարդկանց շահագործելով: Մենակ թե հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին գոնե ինչ-որ դրական կողմեր ունի ու պատմության ընթացքում հայ ժողովրդի համար լավ գործեր է կատարել (հայ ազգի համախմբում, մշակույթի պահպանում և այլն), ինչը ոչ մեկ չի կարող հերքել: Իսկ արևմուտքից եկած բոլոր կրոնական կառույցներն ու աղանդները, լինեն դրանք եհովայի վկաներ, մորմոններ, հիսունականներ թե էլ եսիմ ինչ, որոնք բոլոր ստեղծվել են ինչ-որ անգրագետ ամերիկացիների կողմից, հայերի (ու ցանկացած այլ ժողովրդի համար) ոչ մի դրական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել, բացի ազգն ու ազգայինը քանդելուց: Ես բարեբախտաբար հավատացյալ չեմ, բայց եթե հավատացյալ լինեի ու ստիպված լինեի կատարել ընտրություն կամ 2000 տարվա հնություն ունեցող եկեղեցիներից մեկից (կապ չունի առաքելական, կաթոլիկ, ուղղափառ) կամ ինչ-որ ամերիկացի անբարոյականի կողմից ստեղծված կրոնական կազմակարպություններից մեկից, որը պռիշչիկապատ ջահելների ա ուղարկում Հայաստան որպես միսիոներներ, որոնք իբր թե պետք է 1700 տարուց ավել քրիստոնյա ազգին սովորացնեն աստծո ճիշտ խոսքը, հաստատ ընտրությունս երկրորդի վրա չէր կանգնի: Մյուս կողմից էլ ինչ լավ ա, որ հավատացյալ չեն, թե չէ էս ընտրությունը կդառնար չարյաց փոքրագույնը ընտրելու պես մի բան: Հիմա ոչ կաթոլիկները պարծենալու բան ունեն, ոչ առաքելականները, իսկ աղանդների մասին ավելի լավ ա չխոսեմ:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Hurricane, ինձ «մեղմ ասած» բնավ չի հետաքրքրում, թե աստծո անունը ով ոնց է արտասանում: Իմ համար եկեղեցին ու բոլոր կրոնական կառույցներն ու ուղղությունները ընդամենը ֆինանսական կառույցներ են, ովքեր միայն զբաղված են հարստություն դիզելով ու մարդկանց շահագործելով: Մենակ թե հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին գոնե ինչ-որ դրական կողմեր ունի ու պատմության ընթացքում հայ ժողովրդի համար լավ գործեր է կատարել (հայ ազգի համախմբում, մշակույթի պահպանում և այլն), ինչը ոչ մեկ չի կարող հերքել: Իսկ արևմուտքից եկած բոլոր կրոնական կառույցներն ու աղանդները, լինեն դրանք եհովայի վկաներ, մորմոններ, հիսունականներ թե էլ եսիմ ինչ, որոնք բոլոր ստեղծվել են ինչ-որ անգրագետ ամերիկացիների կողմից, հայերի (ու ցանկացած այլ ժողովրդի համար) ոչ մի դրական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել, բացի ազգն ու ազգայինը քանդելուց: Ես բարեբախտաբար հավատացյալ չեմ, բայց եթե հավատացյալ լինեի ու ստիպված լինեի կատարել ընտրություն կամ 2000 տարվա հնություն ունեցող եկեղեցիներից մեկից (կապ չունի առաքելական, կաթոլիկ, ուղղափառ) կամ ինչ-որ ամերիկացի անբարոյականի կողմից ստեղծված կրոնական կազմակարպություններից մեկից, որը պռիշչիկապատ ջահելների ա ուղարկում Հայաստան որպես միսիոներներ, որոնք իբր թե պետք է 1700 տարուց ավել քրիստոնյա ազգին սովորացնեն աստծո ճիշտ խոսքը, հաստատ ընտրությունս երկրորդի վրա չէր կանգնի: Մյուս կողմից էլ ինչ լավ ա, որ հավատացյալ չեն, թե չէ էս ընտրությունը կդառնար չարյաց փոքրագույնը ընտրելու պես մի բան: Հիմա ոչ կաթոլիկները պարծենալու բան ունեն, ոչ առաքելականները, իսկ աղանդների մասին ավելի լավ ա չխոսեմ:


փաստորեն դուք էլ եք աթեիստ?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> փաստորեն դուք էլ եք աթեիստ?


Աթեիստ կամ ագնոստիկ աթեիստ, առանձնապես չեմ էլ խորացել էս երկուսի տարբերությունների մեջ:

----------


## Hurricane

> Աթեիստ կամ ագնոստիկ աթեիստ, առանձնապես չեմ էլ խորացել էս երկուսի տարբերությունների մեջ:


հա շուտ ասեիր, ուրեմն դուք նույնպես Vazor-ի նման բարոյական իրավունք չունեք քննադատելու վկաներին կամ նրանց կատարած թարգմանությունը.. Հիսուսը մի անգամ ասել ա  < Ինչո՞ւ քո եղբօր աչքի միջի շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես նշմարում։ Եւ կամ՝ ինչպէ՞ս կարող ես եղբօրդ ասել՝ եղբա՛յր, թող որ քո աչքից այդ շիւղը հանեմ, իսկ դու քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես տեսնում։ Կեղծաւո՛ր, նախ քո աչքից գերանը հանի՛ր եւ ապա լաւ կը տեսնես՝ քո եղբօր աչքից շիւղը հանելու համար»։


այս տողերը նաև ձեզ են վերաբերվում, աթեիստները, ագնոստիկները ինչ իրավունքով են քննարկում թե Վկաները լավ են թե վատը? կամ Աստծո խոսքը լավ են թարգմանել թե վատ?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> հա շուտ ասեիր, ուրեմն դուք նույնպես Vazor-ի նման բարոյական իրավունք չունեք քննադատելու վկաներին կամ նրանց կատարած թարգմանությունը.. Հիսուսը մի անգամ ասել ա  < Ինչո՞ւ քո եղբօր աչքի միջի շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես նշմարում։ Եւ կամ՝ ինչպէ՞ս կարող ես եղբօրդ ասել՝ եղբա՛յր, թող որ քո աչքից այդ շիւղը հանեմ, իսկ դու քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես տեսնում։ Կեղծաւո՛ր, նախ քո աչքից գերանը հանի՛ր եւ ապա լաւ կը տեսնես՝ քո եղբօր աչքից շիւղը հանելու համար»։
> 
> 
> այս տողերը նաև ձեզ են վերաբերվում, աթեիստները, ագնոստիկները ինչ իրավունքով են քննարկում թե Վկաները լավ են թե վատը? կամ Աստծո խոսքը լավ են թարգմանել թե վատ?


Կներես Hurricane, ես պարզապես չէի տեսել էս թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ տեղադրված հայտարարությունը, այն է՝ «աթեիստներին, կանանց, երեխաներին, հրեաներին, գոմիկներին, նեգրերին ու շներին այս թեմա մուտք գործելն ու գրառում կատարելն արգելվում է»:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է քննադատությունը, եկեղեցուն ու հատկապես եհովայի վկաներին քննադատելու բարոյական իրավունք ունեն բոլորը, հատկապես՝ աթեիստները:

Մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թե որևէ կրոնական ուղղության չպատկանող անձը ինչու է այսպես ինքնամոռաց պաշտպանում եհովայի վկաներին:

Ինչևէ, ես կրոնից թռա, ափսոսում էլ եմ էստեղ ծախսածս ժամանակը:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## impression

> Աթեիստ կամ ագնոստիկ աթեիստ, առանձնապես չեմ էլ խորացել էս երկուսի տարբերությունների մեջ:


Հայկ լավ էլի... ոնց որ ասես չեմ խորացել` բուդդիստ եմ, թե քրիստոնյա, մեկ ա էրկուսի հիմքում էլ սերն ա
ագնոստիկն ու աթեիստը էնքան իրարից տարբեր բաներ են, որ անգամ վախենալու ա դրանք իրար կողք դնելը

խնդրում եմ, ազատ ժամանակ մի հատ խորացի, վերջն իմանանք` դու ով ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Hurricane

> Կներես Hurricane, ես պարզապես չէի տեսել էս թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ տեղադրված հայտարարությունը, այն է՝ «աթեիստներին, կանանց, երեխաներին, հրեաներին, գոմիկներին, նեգրերին ու շներին այս թեմա մուտք գործելն ու գրառում կատարելն արգելվում է»:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է քննադատությունը, եկեղեցուն ու հատկապես եհովայի վկաներին քննադատելու բարոյական իրավունք ունեն բոլորը, հատկապես՝ աթեիստները:
> 
> Մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թե որևէ կրոնական ուղղության չպատկանող անձը ինչու է այսպես ինքնամոռաց պաշտպանում եհովայի վկաներին:
> 
> Ինչևէ, ես կրոնից թռա, ափսոսում էլ եմ էստեղ ծախսածս ժամանակը:



Ճիշտ որոշում կայացրեցիք լքելով թեման.. խնդիրը կայանում ա նրանում, որ աթեիստի հարցադրումը պետք լինի Աստված չկա, կամ Աստվածաշունչը հորինված է..նմանատիպ հարցերի շուրջ պետք իրենք խոսեն, բայց երբ մարդ համարում է, որ Աստվածաշունչը հորինված է կամ նման մի բան ու քննարկում է թե Վկաները ճիշտ են թարգանել հորինվածը դա տեղին չէ և բարոյական չէ..դա քննարկելու և քննադատելու իրավուքն ունի այն անհատը, որ 1. ընդունում է, որ ինքը ստեղծվել է Աստծո կողմից 2. Աստվածաշունչը այդ նույն Աստծո խոսքն  է... այս երկուսը ընդունելով նոր կարելի է քննարկել վկաները ճիշտ են թարգմանել թե ոչ.. կամ արդյոք վկաների դավանաբանությունը համապատասխանում է Աստվածաշնչի թե ոչ, բայց երբ աթեիստական տրամադրություններով մարդը պաշտպանում է Առաքելական եկեղեցուն մերժելով վկաներին., սա լուրջ չի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ լավ էլի... ոնց որ ասես չեմ խորացել` բուդդիստ եմ, թե քրիստոնյա, մեկ ա էրկուսի հիմքում էլ սերն ա
> ագնոստիկն ու աթեիստը էնքան իրարից տարբեր բաներ են, որ անգամ վախենալու ա դրանք իրար կողք դնելը
> 
> խնդրում եմ, ազատ ժամանակ մի հատ խորացի, վերջն իմանանք` դու ով ես


Լավ, խաբեցի, իրականում մի քիչ ուսումնասիրել եմ ու պարզել եմ, որ ավելի շուտ ագնոստիկ աթեիստ եմ  :Jpit:  Համ էլ Լիլ ջան, ես ու դու էս թեմայում պերսոնա նոն գրատա ենք  :Jpit: 



> Ճիշտ որոշում կայացրեցիք լքելով թեման.. խնդիրը կայանում ա նրանում, որ աթեիստի հարցադրումը պետք լինի Աստված չկա, կամ Աստվածաշունչը հորինված է..նմանատիպ հարցերի շուրջ պետք իրենք խոսեն, բայց երբ մարդ համարում է, որ Աստվածաշունչը հորինված է կամ նման մի բան ու քննարկում է թե Վկաները ճիշտ են թարգանել հորինվածը դա տեղին չէ և բարոյական չէ..դա քննարկելու և քննադատելու իրավուքն ունի այն անհատը, որ 1. ընդունում է, որ ինքը ստեղծվել է Աստծո կողմից 2. Աստվածաշունչը այդ նույն Աստծո խոսքն  է... այս երկուսը ընդունելով նոր կարելի է քննարկել վկաները ճիշտ են թարգմանել թե ոչ.. կամ արդյոք վկաների դավանաբանությունը համապատասխանում է Աստվածաշնչի թե ոչ, բայց երբ աթեիստական տրամադրություններով մարդը պաշտպանում է Առաքելական եկեղեցուն մերժելով վկաներին., սա լուրջ չի


Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ մտածեցի ու որոշեցի, որ պետք չի բաժինը լքել, ավելի լավ ա մնամ ու ավելի մոտիկից հետևեմ էս ֆարսին  :Jpit:  Զվարճալի է  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## impression

չհասկացա ինչի եմ ես պերսոնա նոն գրատա, ոնց որ թե ահագին տեղեկացված եմ, ծայրահեղական կամ անհեթեթ հայտարարություններ էլ չեմ անում, բացատրեք ինձ, ինչու~ եմ ես պեռսոնա նոն գՌատա

----------


## Moonwalker

Ըստ էության նույն բանն ես կրկնում, իսկ ես չեմ պատրաստվում ժամավաճառությամբ զբաղվել: Խոսում եմ ըստ էության: :Dntknw: 




> կապված վկաների դավանաբանության, ես կարող եմ խոսել և հիմնավոր կերպով առանց դիտարանի ապացուցել, որ երրորդություն Աստվածաշնչում չկա, նույնիսկ առանց <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության>...իմ համար քանի որ ես Վկա չեմ..Դիտարանը պարազապես տեղեկատվական ամսագիրի նման մի բան ա, բայց ինչ-որ բան չի որից ես մեջ բերում անեմ..կապված խաչի հետ..հունարեն <Ստավրոս> բառը ինչ ա թարգմանվում?


Հա էլի «վկա» չես, բայց կիսում ես իրենց բոլոր կարծիքները:
Հիմա արի հերթով: Սկզբից խաչի մասին՝

Վկաները (թաքնված վկաները նույնպես :Wink: ) պնդում են, որ Քրիստոս մահապատժի է ենթարկվել ոչ թե խաչի այլ ուղղակի փայտի վրա: 
Հռոմեացիները նույն նպատակի համար օգտագործում էին մի քանի տեսակի պատժի գործիքներ
*1. crux simplex* (ձեր ասածը՝ *I* տառի նման)
*2.* *crux patibulata/crux commissa* (լատիներեն *T* տառի նման)
*3. crux capitata/crux immissa* (ավանդական խաչը՝ *†*)
*4. crux decussata* (*X* տառի նմանությանբ)
Հունալեզու քրիստոնյաները լատիներեն *crux* բառը թարգմանել են *σταυρός* (ստաուրոս) /Մատթեոս 27:32; Մարկոս 15:21; Ղուկաս 23:26; Հովհաննես 19:17/ *ξύλον* (կսյուլոն) /Գործք 5:30; 10:39; Ա Պետրոս 2:24/: 
Հովսեփոս Փլավիոսի Հրեական պատերազմի մասին աշխատության մեջ _(__Josephus Flavius. Bellum Judaeorum.VII.6:4)_ ասվում է, որ հիմնային գերանը (լատիներեն՝ *palus*) տեղադրվում էր խաչելությունից առաջ, իսկ ապագա խաչյալը (էդ դեպքում Տեր Հիսուսն ու Սիմոն Կյուրենացին) տանում էր մյուս մասը (լատիներեն՝ *patibulum*), դրա համար էլ հաճախ գործածվում էր *σταυρός*-ը՝ ցից, գերան իմաստով:
Հետո Մատթեոս 27:37-ում կարդում ենք՝ _«Եւ եդին ի վերայ գլխոյ նորա գրեալ՝ զվնա՛ս նորա, թէ՝ ա՛յս է Յիսուս թագաւորն հրէից»_: Փաստորեն մեղքի տախտակը (լատիներեն՝ *titulus crucis*) խփել էին ոչ թե նրա ձեռքերի վերևում (ինչպես պիտի լիներ գերանի վրա խաչված լինելու դեպքում), այլ Նրա գլխի վերևում:
Կամ Թովմաս առաքյալն ասում է. «_Ասէին ցնա ա՛յլ աշակերտքն, եթէ տեսա՛ք զՏէր: Եւ նա՝ ասէ ցնոսա. Եթէ ո՛չ տեսից ի ձեռս նորա զնշան բեւեռացն, եւ արկից զմատունս իմ ի տեղիս բեւեռացն, եւ մխեցից զձեռս իմ ի կողս նորա, ո՛չ հաւատամ:» Հովհաննես 20:25_ Եթե Տիրոջը խաչած լինեին գերանի վրա, ապա երկու ձեռքերը պիտի իրար գամված լինեին մեկ մեխով: Իմա՝ կլիներ մեխի՝ *τοῦ ἥλου*, և ոչ մեխերի՝ *τῶν ἥλων:
*Հուստինոսը (ով եթե ոչ առաքյալների, ապա սրանց աշակերտների հետ շփում էր ունեցել) թե՛ իր առաջին ապոլոգիայում (_Justinus. Apologia I.35)_ և թե՛ Տրիֆոն Հրեացուն ուղղված թղթում (_Justinus. Dialogus cum Tryphono Judaeo.90,97)_ անուղղակիորեն նշում է, որ խաչված Հիսուսի թևերն անջատված էին՝ համեմատելով Մովսեսի թևերի դիրքի հետ՝
_«Եւ ծանրէին ձեռքն Մովսիսի. եւ առեալ վէմ դնէին ընդ նովաւ, եւ նստէր ի վերայ նորա. եւ Ահարոն եւ Ովր հաստատէին զձեռս նորա, մի աստի եւ մի անտի. եւ լինէին ձեռքն Մովսիսի հաստատեալք մինչեւ ցմտանել արեգականն»: Ելից 17:12_
Իգնատիոս Անտիոքացին (անձնապես ծանոթ է եղել Պետրոսի և Պողոսի հետ) Տրալլացիներին ուղղված իր թղթի 11-րդ գլխում խոսում է խաչի թևերի/կողմեր/ (*κλάδοι τοῦ σταυροῦ*)մասին:
Էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր է վերոհիշատակված Հուստինոսի մեկ այլ խոսք _(Justinus. Dialogus cum Tryphono Judaeo.40)_, որտեղ նա խոսելով Հիսուսի խաչի մասին (*τοῦ σταυροῦ*)խոսելիս, այն համեմատում է գառան հետ ու տալիս ավանդական խաչին մոտ նկարագրություն:
Մի այլ տեղ _(Justinus. Dialogus cum Tryphono Judaeo.91)_ բառացիորեն գրված է «...այստեղ մի փայտը _(_*ξύλον*_)_ ուղիղ է, որի ամենավերևի մասը ցցված է եղջյուրի նման: Սրան հանդիպակաց կցվում է մեկ այլ փայտ_(_*ξύλον*_),_ որի երկու ծայրերն են եղջյուրի նման ու միանում են մյուս փայտնի եղջյուրին: Մեջտեղում ամրացվում էր մի փայտ, որը կրում էր խաչվածին»: (խոսքը լատիներեն *sedile* կոչված մասի մասին է, որը ամրացվում էր, որպեսզի խաչյալի մարմինը ծանրությունից չկախվի):
Ավելի կոնկրետ է գրում Հովհաննես առաքյալի աշակերտ Պոլիկարպոսի աշակերտ Իրինեուսը.
«Խաչն արտաքինից ուներ 5 ծայր՝ 2-ը երկարությամբ, 2-ը լայնությամբ, 1-ը մեջտեղում, որի վրա հենվում է խաչյալը» /«et ipse habitus crucis, fines et summitates habet quinque, duos in longitudine, et duos in latitudine, et unum in medio, in quo requiescit qui clavis affigitur»/ _(Irenaeus. Adversum haereses.II.24:4)
_Այսպես՝
_


_Հիմա բացատրիր, թե ի՞նչու պիտի ստեին 1-2-րդ դարերի այս հեղինակները: Չէ՞ որ եկեղեցիներ (իրենց հիերարխիկ ու դավանաբանական) իմաստով դեռ չկային: Հաաա՜, երևի երկնային նախախնամություն էր. սպասում էին, որ 20-րդ դարում հայտնվեն ճշմարտության վկաներն ու բացեն բոլորի աչքերը: :Cray:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011), Արէա (04.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ մտածեցի ու որոշեցի, որ պետք չի բաժինը լքել, ավելի լավ ա մնամ ու ավելի մոտիկից հետևեմ էս ֆարսին  Զվարճալի է


կրկին անգամ ճիշտ որոշում կայացրիք չլքելով թեման, քանի որ ինքներդ կտեսնեք, թե ինչպես են իրադարձությունները զարգանալու...

----------


## Hurricane

> Ըստ էության նույն բանն ես կրկնում, իսկ ես չեմ պատրաստվում ժամավաճառությամբ զբաղվել: Խոսում եմ ըստ էության:
> 
> 
> 
> Հա էլի «վկա» չես, բայց կիսում ես իրենց բոլոր կարծիքները:
> Հիմա արի հերթով: Սկզբից խաչի մասին՝
> 
> Վկաները (թաքնված վկաները նույնպես) պնդում են, որ Քրիստոս մահապատժի է ենթարկվել ոչ թե խաչի այլ ուղղակի փայտի վրա: 
> Հռոմեացիները նույն նպատակի համար օգտագործում էին մի քանի տեսակի պատժի գործիքներ
> ...




նախ և առաջ հաշվի առ, որ սկզբից գրվել է հունարեն` կոյնե ապա հետո թարգմանվել լատիներեն, քո ասացից դուրս ա գալիս թե լատիններեն crux բառը հույները թարգմանել են` σταυρός (ստաուրոս), այնինչ հակառակն է σταυρός (ստաուրոս)-ից են թարգմանել crux, բայց <ստաուրոս> բառը թարգմանվում է <ցից>....իմ համար կարևոր է վկաները քերականական տեսակետից ճիշտ են արդյոք թարգմանել <ստաուրոս> բառը.. միանշանակ Այո..քանի որ երբ ես հարցրեցի ինչ ա թարգմանվում <ստաուրոս> ես ի նկատի ունեի թե ինչ է թարգմանվում ըստ բառարանի կամ ըստ լեզվաբանական, քերականական իմաստի...եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարողանա ինձ ապացուցել, որ ըստ քերականական, լեզվաբանական նշանակության σταυρός (ստաուրոս) բառը <ցից> չի թարգմանվում, ապա ես կլինեմ եհովայի վկաների ոխերիմ թշնամին...բայց խնդիրը այն է, որ նրանք այդ բառը ճիշտ են թարգմանել ըստ լեզվաբանական իմաստի, թարգմանչական ոչ մի թերացում չկա...


Հիմա ներկայացնեմ թե Առաքելական եկեղցին ինչպես ա սխալ թարգմանել` 

գաղատացիններ 3:13-ում «Անիծեալ է այն մարդը, որը կախուած է *փայտից*»  հունարենում`  <<epikataratos pas ho kremamenos epi *xulou*>>

Այս համարում հունարենում օգտագործվում է <Քսիլիոն>`* xulon* բառը, որը թարգմանաբար նշանակում է <*գերան*> կամ <փայտե գերան>


նույն * xulon* բառը օգտագործվում գործք 5;30-ում <<Մեր հայրերի Աստուածը յարութիւն տուեց Յիսուսին, որին դուք սպանեցիք՝ *խաչա*փայտից կախելով>> հունարենում` <<hon humeis diecheirisasthe kremasantes epi* xulou*>> 

նունը նաև գործք 10:39-ում <<Եւ մենք վկայում ենք այն բոլորը, որ Հրէաստանում եւ Երուսաղէմում արեց նա, եւ որին սպանեցին՝ *խաչա*փայտից կախելով>> հունարենում`  <<hon kai aneilan kremasantes epi *xulou*>>  

նույն xulon բառը օգտագործվում է նաև գործք 13:29-ում  << Պիղատոսին խնդրեցին սպանել նրան։ Եւ երբ կատարեցին այն ամէնը, ինչ նրա մասին գրուած էր, *խաչա*փայտից իջեցնելով նրան՝ գերեզման դրեցին>>։   Ահա այս համարներում Առաքելական եկեղեցին սխալ է թարգմանել <*Խաչա*փայտ>  ավելացնելով կամայական <*խաչա*> այնինչ հունարենում` <<kathelontes apo tou* xulou*>> 
նույնը նաև 1 պետրոս 2:24-ում <<նա, որ մեր մեղքերը իր մարմնով բարձրացրեց *խաչա*փայտի վրայ>> հունարենում <<autos aneenegken en tw swmat autou epi to *xulon*>>

Ահա այս բոլոր համարներում Առաքելական եկեղեցին քերականական տեսակետից սխալ է թույլ տվել կամայական ավելացնելով <*խաչա*> քանի որ   *xulon*  չի նշանակում* խաչափայտ*  այն էլ այն պատկերացմամբ որ մենք ունենք այժմ...նույն *xulon*  բառը հունարեն Յոթանասունից թարգմանությունում օգտագործվում է 2 եզրաս 6:11-ում << նրա տանից կը հանուի մի* գերան*, նրան կը գամեն այդ* գերանին*, այն մարդուն, որ դէմ է կանգնել իմ հրամանին, եւ դա մշտական նախատինք կը լինի նրա համար>>


ահա Առաքելական եկեղեցին նույն  *xulon* բառը գաղատացիններ 3:13-ում թարգմանում է <*փայտ*>, իսկ մնացած համարներում <*խաչափայտ*> կամայական ավելացնելով<*խաչա*> որը քերականական, լեզվաբանական և թարգմանչական տեսակետից սխալ է և անթույլատրելի...հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում վկաները ինչն են սխալ թարգմանել? եթե բառարանով σταυρός (ստաուրոս) բառը թարգմանվում է <Ցից>

----------

Jarre (04.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *նախ և առաջ հաշվի առ*, որ սկզբից գրվել է հունարեն` կոյնե ապա հետո թարգմանվել լատիներեն, քո ասացից դուրս ա գալիս թե լատիններեն crux բառը հույները թարգմանել են` σταυρός (ստաուրոս), այնինչ հակառակն է σταυρός (ստաուրոս)-ից են թարգմանել crux, բայց <ստաուրոս> բառը թարգմանվում է <ցից>....իմ համար կարևոր է վկաները քերականական տեսակետից ճիշտ են արդյոք թարգմանել <ստաուրոս> բառը.. միանշանակ Այո..քանի որ երբ ես հարցրեցի ինչ ա թարգմանվում <ստաուրոս> ես ի նկատի ունեի թե ինչ է թարգմանվում ըստ բառարանի կամ ըստ լեզվաբանական, քերականական իմաստի...եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարողանա ինձ ապացուցել, որ ըստ քերականական, լեզվաբանական նշանակության σταυρός (ստաուրոս) բառը <ցից> չի թարգմանվում, ապա ես կլինեմ եհովայի վկաների ոխերիմ թշնամին...բայց խնդիրը այն է, որ նրանք այդ բառը ճիշտ են թարգմանել ըստ լեզվաբանական իմաստի, թարգմանչական ոչ մի թերացում չկա...


Մինչև ինձ ինչ որ բան հաշվի առնել խորհուրդ տալը վատ չէր լինի աստվածաշնչյան գործողությունների ծավալման թատերաբեմի՝ Պաղեստինի պատմությանը ծանոթանայիր: Պաղեստինը Ք.ա. 63 թ.-ից Հռոմեական տիրապետության տակ էր (եղած մանր մունր թագավորները, օրինակ՝ Հերովդեսը զուտ խամաճիկներ էին կայսեր ձեռքին): Հիմա, Հռոմը Պաղեստինում, ավելի շուտ իր պրովինցիայի շրջաններում՝ Հրեաստանում, Սամարիայում, Գալիլեայում ու Անդրհորդանանյան հողերում մտցրեց նաև իր պատժի մեթոդները: Դրանց թվում՝ խաչելությունը: Հռոմեացիները բերեցին իմ կողմից վերոթվարկված 4 տեսակի «crux» էրը: Նույն գործիքները կիրառվում էին նաև հույների մոտ ու սրանք բոլոր 4 տեսակներին էլ անվանեցին «ստաուրուս»՝ ցից: Որովհետև ինքնին 4-ն էլ ցից էին, ուղղակի մեկը մի գերանից կազմված, մյուսը 2 գերան իրար խաչած ևն: Իմա՝ բառը չի ապացուցում, որ Քրիստոս ցից է հանվել, որովհետև նույն բառով էին կոչվում մյուս 3 տեսակները ևս: Իսկ վերևում իմ նշած փաստերը խոսում են խաչաձև գործիքի կիրառման մասին:




> Հիմա ներկայացնեմ թե Առաքելական եկեղցին ինչպես ա սխալ թարգմանել`


ξύλον բառը հունարենում նշանակում է
ա) փայտ (Ա Կորնթացիս 3:11/2, Հայտնություն 18:12 ևն)
բ) փայտից պատրաստված իր
 - մահակ /дубинка/ (Մատթեոս 26:47, Մարկոս 14:43, Ղուկաս 22:52 ևն)
 - խաչ (քո նշած համարները՝ Գաղատացոց 3:13, Գործք 5:30, Գործք 10:39 ևն)
 - հանցագործների ստորին վերջույթները ամրացնելու կոճղանման սարք (Գործք 16:24, Հոբ 33:11 ևն)
գ) ծառ (Հայտնություն 2:7; 22:2, 14, 19 ևն)

Հետաքրքիր է, որ վկաների մոտ բոլոր տարբերակները (մահակ, ծառ, կոճղ) առկա են, բացի խաչից: 




> Այս համարում հունարենում օգտագործվում է <Քսիլիոն>`* xulon* բառը, որը թարգմանաբար նշանակում է <*գերան*> կամ <փայտե գերան>


Հետաքրքիր է ուրիշ ի՞նչ գերան է լինում: Միգուցե՞ բետոնե գերան, չէ-է՜, հաաա՜ երևի մոլիբդենից գերան...
Դե բա ամեն տեղ, ուր պատահում է գերան ξύλον-ը գրեիք. կստացվեր, որ Հիսուսին բռնելու էին եկել սրերով ու գերաններով ու ընտրյալները պիտի ուտեն Կենաց գերանի պտուղներից: :LOL: 

Աշխարհի «լավագույն թարգմանության» կրկնակի ստանդարտների հերթական դսևորումը՝ սեփական փուչ/չապացուցված դոգմատները պաշպանելու համար: :Secret:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011), Արէա (04.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Չնայած ինձ թեման էդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց ասեմ, որ JHWH-ն Եհովա կարդալը սխալ է, ինչը հիմա պնդում են եբրայերենի բոլոր մասնագետները: Քանի որ հին եբրայերենում գրվել են միայն բաղաձայնները, իսկ ձայնավորները որպես դիակրետիկ մասնիկներ ավելացվել են ավելի ուշ, աստծո անունը հին կտակարանում գրվել է որպես տետրագրամատոնով - JHWH: Միջնադարում չիմանալով, թե իրականում ինչպես են հրեաները նախկինում արտասանել JHWH-ի անունը, JHWH-ին ավելացրել են Ադոնայ անվան ձայնավորները ու ստացել Jehovah տարբերակը: Իսկ հիմա եբրայերենի մասնագետները համոզվել են (հղումներ չեմ բերում, ինտերնետում նյութերը տոննաներով թափած են), որ JHWH-ն Jehovah արտասանելը հակասում է եբրայերենի կանոններին ու JHWH-ի արտասանության ամենահավանական ու ճիշտ տարբերակը Յահվեն է Jahweh: Այնպես որ Եհովայի վկաները նույնիսկ իրենց աստծո անունն են սխալ ու անգրագետ արտասանում...





> Պլյուս այս կոնտեքստին վերաբերող մնացած գրառումները


Նախապես «ներողություն» եմ խնդրում բոլոր այն ակումբցիներից ովքեր շատ են սիրում այս և այն աղբյուրներից և գիտնականների խոսքերից մեջբերումներ կատարել, բայց անհասկանալի պատճառներով տանել չեն կարողանում, երբ դիմացինն է այդպես վարվում։ Ուղղակի քանի որ խոսքը վերաբերում է բավական մեծ ժամանակշրջանի և կապ ունի լեզվաբանության, աստվածաբանության և հնագիտության հետ, չեմ կարող փաստեր ներկայացնել առանց նման մեջբերումների։

Եհովայի վկաները չեն էլ պնդում, թե Եհովա ձևը միակ ճիշտ ձևն է։ Նրանց համար ամենակարևորը Աստծու անունը գործածելն է և մարդկանց հայտնելը, ի հակառակ շատ հոգևորականների ջանքերի, որոնք ամեն ձև փորձում էին և փորձում են թաքցնել այդքան ակնհայտ ճշմարտությունը։ Եհովայի վկաները գործածում են այդ անվան այն ձևը որն արմատացած է լեզվում և հեշտ ճանաչելի է։

Շատերը իսկապես նախապատվությունը տալիս են «Յահվե» ձևին, սակայն ոչ կրոնականների ոչ էլ գիտնականների մեջ *չկա միանշանակ կարծիք* այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։

Հայ ընթերցողի մոտ Եհովա տարբերակը շատ ավելի ընդունված և գործածական է։ Մեր գրողներից ոմանք էլ են գործածել Եհովա անունը իրենց ստեղծագործություններում։ Օրինակ *Հովհաննես Թումանյանը* «Գերության Մեջ» բանաստեղծությունում (1916 թ.)՝



> _— Ո՛վ անօրեն դու Բաբելոն, երնեկ բազկին ոխառու,
> Որ կըզարկի աչքիդ առաջ զավակներըդ քարերի,
> Երնեկ օրին, երբ կըզարթնի Իսրայելի Եհովան
> Ու կըլսի հառաչանքը մեր գերեվար քընարի...
> Էսպես նըրանք երգում էին իրենց վըրեժն ահարկու,
> Ու զարմանքով հարցնում էին գերիչները մեկմեկու._


Աստվածաշնչի իր թարգմանության մեջ *J.B. Rotherdam*-ը եբրայերեն գրություններում նախընտրել է գործածել Յահվե (Yahweh) ձևը։ Սակայն Սաղմոսներին նվիրված իր ավելի ուշ աշխատությունում նա օգտագործեց Եհովա (Jehovah) անունը։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Ահա նրա բացատրությունը. _«Սաղմոսների այս թարգմանության մեջ, Աստծու հիշարժան անվան այս տարբերակի գործածումը չի նշանակում, թե այս տարբերակն ավելի ճիշտ է, քան Յահվեն։ Պարզապես այս ձևն ավելի գործնական է, քանի որ հեշտ ճանաչելի է ընթերցողների համար»_ (*Rotherham J. B. Studies in the Psalms. Լոնդոն, 1911 թ. էջ. 29*)։

Իսկ Գերմանացի պրոֆեսոր *G.F. Oehler*-ը ուսումնասիրելով այս անվան արտասանության տարբեր ձևերը եկավ այսպիսի եզրակացության. _«Այս պահից սկսած ես գործածում եմ Եհովա ձևը, քանի որ այն ավելի տարածված է և այլևս չի կարող դուրս մղվել առօրյայից և գրականությունից»_ (*Oehler G. F. Theologie des Alten Testaments. Շտուտգարտ, 1882 թ. էջ. 143*)։

Ճիզվիտ գիտնական *P. Jouon*-ը ասում է. _«Մեր թարգմանություններում Յահվե կարծեցյալ ձևի փոխարեն մենք գործածել ենք Եհովա ձևը..... որը ֆրանսերեն լեզվում հանդիսանում է ընդունված գրական տարբերակ»_ (*Jouon P. Grammaire de l’hebreu biblique. Հռոմ, 1923 թ. էջ. 49, տողատակ*)։

------------

Հիմա մի քիչ Եհովա անվան տարածված լինելու մասին, ինչը այստեղ արտահայտված որոշ մարդկանց կարծիքով խայտառակ սխալ է։ 

*Հովհաննես Թումանյանին* արդեն մեջբերեցի, չհաշված մի քանի այլ հայ գրողների, ովքեր նույնպես գործածել են այս անունը։

*Եղիշե Չարենցը* «Երկիր Նաիրի» վեպում.



> _Թվում էր, թե եբրայական Եհովայի նման, կամ ինչպես Զևսը—կփրփրի ահա Համո Համբարձումովիչը,—այդ, մենք կասեինք՝ նաիրյան Արամազդը.— եբրայական Եհովայի, կամ հունական Զևսի նման ցասման կայծակ ու շանթ կթափե այդ եղկ մահկանացուի գլխին...._


*Ֆրանց Շուբերտը* գրեց երաժշտություն Յոհան Լադիսլավ Պիրկերի «Ամենակարող» բանաստեղծության համար, որտեղ երկու անգամ հանդիպում է Եհովա անունը։ 

Եհովա անունը գործածվում է նաև *Վերդիի* «Նաբուկո» օպերայի վերջին տեսարանում։

Ֆրանսիացի կոմպոզիտոր *Արտյուրո Օնեգերի* «Դավիթ Թագավոր» երաժշտական ստեղծագործության մեջ փառք է տրվում Եհովա անվանը։

Ֆրանսիացի գրող *Վիկտոր Հյուգոն* օգտագործել է Եհովա անունը իր ավելի քան 30 աշխատությունների մեջ։ 

Թե՛ *Հյուգոն* և թե՛ *Լամարտինը* գրել են պոէմներ, որոնց վերնագիրն է՝ «Եհովա»։

*Deutsche Taler* («Գերմանական հին մետաղադրամներ») գրքում (1967 թ.) հրատարակված Գերմանական ֆեդերալ բանկի կողմից բերվում է ամենահին մետաղադրամներիից մեկի պատկերը (1634 թ. Ռեյխստալեր Սիլեզիի հերցոգությունից), որի վրա գրված է Եհովա անունը։ Գրքում դրա մասին տրվում է հետևյալ մեկնաբանությունը. «Երկնքից դուրս եկող և փայլող ԵՀՈՎԱ անվան տակ գտնվում է Սիլեզիի գերբով վահանը»։

Գերմանիայի Ռուդոլշտադ թանգարանում Շվեդիայի թագավոր *Գուստավ Երկրորդ Ադոլֆի* հագուստի վրա գրված է Եհովա անունը։

Բացի դրանից հաշվի առեք, որ նույն անունը տարբեր լեզուներում կարող է արտասանվել տարբեր ձևերով։ Հիսուսը հրեար էր և իր անունը եբրայերեն հավանաբար հնչում էր Իեշուա։ Սակայն Հունարեն գրությունների հեղինակները օգտագործեցին հունարեն ձևը՝ Իեսուս։ Ժամանակակից լեզուներից շատերում այդ անունը գործածվում է տարբեր ձևերով, սակայն մենք առանց երկմտելու գործածում ենք այն տարբերակը որն ընդունված է մեր լեզվում։ Արյդո՞ք մենք պետք է դադարենք գործածել Հիսուս անունը, ինչ ա թե ոչ մեկը չի կարող հաստատ ասել, թե ինչպես են այն ժամանակ արտասանել իր անունը։ Բնականաբար ոչ։

Նույնը կիրառելի է ասել աստվածաշնչյան այլ անունների համար, որոնք մենք հանգիստ գործածում ենք՝ առանց մտածելու, թե այն ժամանակ, ինչպես են դրանք հնչել։ Մենք ասում ենք *Երեմիա* և ոչ թե *Երեմյահու*։ Մենք ասում ենք *Եսայա* և ոչ թե *Իեշայահու*։ Նույնիսկ այն գիտնականները, ովքեր գիտեն այս անձնանունների ճիշտ արտասանությունը գործածում են այն արտասանությունը և գրում են այն ձևով, որն երկար տարիներով ընդունված է տվյալ լեզվում։

Փաստորեն այդ անունը այդպես կարդալը «անգրագետ» ու «սխալ» համարողների կարծիքով անգրագետ ու սխալ են բոլոր վերը նշվածները և մնացածները։

Անկեղծ ասած համոզված եմ, որ այս գրառումը ոչ մի արժեք և իմաստ չի պարունակի այն մարդկանց համար ովքեր այստեղ են պարզապես հակառակվելու համար և կպած դիմացինին անգրագետ ու սխալ հանելու և այդպիսով սեփական արժանապատվությունը և ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնելու համար։ 

Սակայն վստահ եմ, որ եթե ինչ որ մեկին այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքիր են տվյալներ և նա ունի ինտելեկտուալ ազնվություն, ապա գոնե ինչ որ չափով օգտակար կլինի այս տեղեկությունը։

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Մինչև ինձ ինչ որ բան հաշվի առնել խորհուրդ տալը վատ չէր լինի աստվածաշնչյան գործողությունների ծավալման թատերաբեմի՝ Պաղեստինի պատմությանը ծանոթանայիր: Պաղեստինը Ք.ա. 63 թ.-ից Հռոմեական տիրապետության տակ էր (եղած մանր մունր թագավորները, օրինակ՝ Հերովդեսը զուտ խամաճիկներ էին կայսեր ձեռքին): Հիմա, Հռոմը Պաղեստինում, ավելի շուտ իր պրովինցիայի շրջաններում՝ Հրեաստանում, Սամարիայում, Գալիլեայում ու Անդրհորդանանյան հողերում մտցրեց նաև իր պատժի մեթոդները: Դրանց թվում՝ խաչելությունը: Հռոմեացիները բերեցին իմ կողմից վերոթվարկված 4 տեսակի «crux» էրը: Նույն գործիքները կիրառվում էին նաև հույների մոտ ու սրանք բոլոր 4 տեսակներին էլ անվանեցին «ստաուրուս»՝ ցից: Որովհետև ինքնին 4-ն էլ ցից էին, ուղղակի մեկը մի գերանից կազմված, մյուսը 2 գերան իրար խաչած ևն: Իմա՝ բառը չի ապացուցում, որ Քրիստոս ցից է հանվել, որովհետև նույն բառով էին կոչվում մյուս 3 տեսակները ևս: Իսկ վերևում իմ նշած փաստերը խոսում են խաչաձև գործիքի կիրառման մասին:
> ξύλον բառը հունարենում նշանակում է
> ա) փայտ (Ա Կորնթացիս 3:11/2, Հայտնություն 18:12 ևն)
> բ) փայտից պատրաստված իր
>  - մահակ /дубинка/ (Մատթեոս 26:47, Մարկոս 14:43, Ղուկաս 22:52 ևն)
>  - խաչ (քո նշած համարները՝ Գաղատացոց 3:13, Գործք 5:30, Գործք 10:39 ևն)
>  - հանցագործների ստորին վերջույթները ամրացնելու կոճղանման սարք (Գործք 16:24, Հոբ 33:11 ևն)
> գ) ծառ (Հայտնություն 2:7; 22:2, 14, 19 ևն)


 նախ ես խոսում եմ, ոչ թե հռոմեկան տիրապետությունից կամ նրանում crux բառի նշանակությունից, այլ կոնկրետ Ավետարանում առկա <ստաուրուս> բառից, որը <Ցից> թարգմանելը համապատասխանում է լեզվաբանական նշանակությանը..քանի որ թարգմանությունը կատարվում է ոչ թե լատիներենից, այլ կոյնեից...ես խոսում եմ քերականական թարգմանության մասին.

<ξύλον բառը հունարենում նշանակում է- խաչ (քո նշած համարները՝ Գաղատացոց 3:13, Գործք 5:30, Գործք 10:39 ևն)>  այս նախադասությունը որտեղից եք վերցրել? նշեք այն բառարանը, որտեղ գրած է, որ ξύλον  բառը թարգմանվում է <*խաչ*>, այն դեպքում երբ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունում գաղատացիններ 3;13 թարգմանված է <*փայտ*>..էս ում եք ուզում ֆռռցրած լինեք?  այո  *xulon*  բառը կարող է նշանակել     փայտ, գերան ,ծառ,   բայց ոչ երբեք <*խաչ>* , այդ բառի իմաստ միայն փայտե ուղղաձիգ սյուն է նշանակում, այլ ոչ թե երկու փայտ իրար վրա դրած խաչաձև... այնպես որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին  գործք 5;30,  գործք 10:39,  գործք 13:29 և  1 պետրոս 2:24 համարներում հանդիպող <* xulon*> բառը թարգմանելով  <*խաչափայտ*> կեղծել է Աստծո խոսքը, քանի որ <*Փայտ*> բառին ավելացրել և միաձուլել է <*խաչ*> բառը, որը բնագրում չկա...

----------


## Moonwalker

> նախ ես խոսում եմ, ոչ թե հռոմեկան տիրապետությունից կամ նրանում crux բառի նշանակությունից, այլ կոնկրետ Ավետարանում առկա <ստաուրուս> բառից, որը <Ցից> թարգմանելը համապատասխանում է լեզվաբանական նշանակությանը..քանի որ թարգմանությունը կատարվում է ոչ թե լատիներենից, այլ կոյնեից...ես խոսում եմ քերականական թարգմանության մասին.


Մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում հույները էդ գործիքներին ծանոթացել են հռոմեացիներին ու բոլոր տիպի crux-ներին ավանել են ստաուրոս: Ու էդ թարգմանության հետ կապ չունի: Ու *σταυρός* -ի ժամանակակից իմաստը նայելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նայել ցանկացած օնլայն բառարան, ասենք *սա:* Պարզ է, որ բառը պահպանել է այն նշանակությունը, որն ավելի շատ է գործածվել: Ո՜ւֆ ի՞նչ եմ ասում՝ Я говорю про Ивана, а ты про болвана.




> <ξύλον բառը հունարենում նշանակում է- խաչ (քո նշած համարները՝ Գաղատացոց 3:13, Գործք 5:30, Գործք 10:39 ևն)>  այս նախադասությունը որտեղից եք վերցրել? նշեք այն բառարանը, որտեղ գրած է, որ ξύλον  բառը թարգմանվում է <*խաչ*>, այն դեպքում երբ Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունում գաղատացիններ 3;13 թարգմանված է <*փայտ*>..էս ում եք ուզում ֆռռցրած լինեք?  այո  *xulon*  բառը կարող է նշանակել     փայտ, գերան ,ծառ,   բայց ոչ երբեք <*խաչ>* , այդ բառի իմաստ միայն փայտե ուղղաձիգ սյուն է նշանակում, այլ ոչ թե երկու փայտ իրար վրա դրած խաչաձև... այնպես որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին  գործք 5;30,  գործք 10:39,  գործք 13:29 և  1 պետրոս 2:24 համարներում հանդիպող <* xulon*> բառը թարգմանելով  <*խաչափայտ*> կեղծել է Աստծո խոսքը, քանի որ <*Փայտ*> բառին ավելացրել և միաձուլել է <*խաչ*> բառը, որը բնագրում չկա...


Բայց ախր ուղիղ փայտե սյան օրինակ էդ «колодки» կոչված կոճղերն ընդհանրապես նման չեն:  :Huh:  Իսկ ֆռռացրնելուց դու գոնե մի խոսիր էլի:
Արի նայենք գրաբարյան տարբերակը՝

Գաղատացոց 3:13
_«Քրիստոս գնեա՛ց զմեզ յանիծի՛ց աւրինացն, եղեալ վասն մեր անէծք. զի գրեա՛լ է, թէ անիծեալ ամենայն որ կախեա՛լ կայցէ զփայտէ.»
_Գործք 5:30_
«Աստուած հարցն մերոց յարո՛յց զՅիսուս՝ զոր դուքն սպանէք կախեալ զփայտէ:»
_Գործք 10:39
_«Եւ մեք վկայե՛մք ամենայնի զոր արար յերկրին Հրեաստանի՝ եւ յԵրուսաղէմ. զոր եւ սպանի՛ն կախեալ զփայտէ:»
_Գործք 13:29
_«Եւ իբրեւ կատարեցին զամենայն՝ որ վասն նորա գրեալ էր, իջուցեալ ի փայտէն՝ եդի՛ն ի գերեզմանի:»
_Ա Պետրոս 2:24_
«...որ զմե՛ր մեղսն իւրով մարմնովն վերացո՛յց ի փայտն. զի լիցուք զերծեա՛լք ի մեղաց անտի, եւ իցեմք արդարութեանն կենակիցք:»

_ :Pardon: Ի դեպ ունեմ նաև նույնի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը: Եթե ցանկանաս կարող եմ ուղարկել: :Wink:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում հույները էդ գործիքներին ծանոթացել են հռոմեացիներին ու բոլոր տիպի crux-ներին ավանել են ստաուրոս: Ու էդ թարգմանության հետ կապ չունի: Ու *σταυρός* -ի ժամանակակից իմաստը նայելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նայել ցանկացած օնլայն բառարան, ասենք *սա:* Պարզ է, որ բառը պահպանել է այն նշանակությունը, որն ավելի շատ է գործածվել: Ո՜ւֆ ի՞նչ եմ ասում՝ Я говорю про Ивана, а ты про болвана.
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց ախր ուղիղ փայտե սյան օրինակ էդ «колодки» կոչված կոճղերն ընդհանրապես նման չեն:  Իսկ ֆռռացրնելուց դու գոնե մի խոսիր էլի:
> Արի նայենք գրաբարյան տարբերակը՝
> 
> Գաղատացոց 3:13
> _«Քրիստոս գնեա՛ց զմեզ յանիծի՛ց աւրինացն, եղեալ վասն մեր անէծք. զի գրեա՛լ է, թէ անիծեալ ամենայն որ կախեա՛լ կայցէ զփայտէ.»
> ...



ահա հասանք եզրակետին..ուրեմն տես խնդիրը ինչում է կայանում...երբ վկաները թարգմանում են Աստվածաշունչը, նրանք օգտվում են Վեսկոտտ-հորտ տեքստից, որը իր մեջ ներառում է սինայան և վատիկանյան կոդեսները, այդ տեքստում երբ նրանք հանդիպում են σταυρός բառի նրանք թարգմանում են ըստ բառի լեզվաբանական նշանակաության ինչը թարգմանիչ համար առաջնայինը պետք է լինի...նրանք չեն հիմնվում հռոմեական կայսրությունում պատժի ինչպիսի գործիքներ են օգտագործել, ինքդ նշեցիր որ կան տարբեր ձևերի, թե պատժի գործիքը ինչպիսի տեսք ունի, դա թարգմանության հետ կապ չունի, թեև* xulon* բառից և  * σταυρός*  կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ այն ունեցել է պայտե սյան տեսք, կրկնեմ եզրկացությաունը, որ այն ունի պայտե սյան տեսք կատարվում է միմիայն  Աստվածաշնչիչ վրա հիմնվելով, իսկ դու նշում ես արտաքին աղբյուրներ` հռոմեկան կայսրություն և այլն, բայց խնդիրը այն է, որ վկաները սահմանափակվում են բառի նշանակության, կիրառաման միայն Աստվածաշնչի շրջանականերում, սա արդարացի է, քանի որ եթե խոսքը գնում է Աստծո խոսքի մասին, ապա պետք է հիմնվել և մեջբերումներ անել միմիայն Աստվաաշնչից..ուրեմն <փայտե սյան> գաղափարը ծագում է միմիայն Աստվածաշնչից հիմնվելով` ξύλον և σταυρός բառերի վրա...Այսնպես որ վկաներին մեղադրել նրանում, որ նրանք հիմնվում է միմիայն Աստվածաշնչի` Աստծո խոսքի վրա արդարացի չէ...  

ի դեպ կոճղը նույնպես գերան է, փայտ է, պարզապես կոճղը ծառից կամ գերանից կտրած մի կտոր է ասենք կես մետր բարձրության մոտ..դրա համար ևս օգտագործվում է <xulon> բառը, այսինքն կոճղը ևս ուղղձիգ փայտ է կամ ծառի մի մաս, որը անհամեմատ ավելի կարճ է 


ինչ վերաբերում է գրաբար թարգմանությանը, այն որ գրաբար թարգմանությունում <փայտ> բառն է օգտագործում, սա ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատում է իմ ասածը, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցին Արևելահայերեն ը կազմելով իրոք կեղծել է Աստծո խոսքը ավելացնելոբ <խաչ> բառը <փայտ> բառին, քանի որ նույնիսկ գրաբարում մինչ այդ եղել է <փայտ>...այո  գրաբար տաբերակաը կցանականայ ունենալ. կարող ես ասել, որ թվականի հրատարակաւոթյուն է?

----------


## Moonwalker

*Hurricane*, իրականում մենք չափից ավելի տարբեր տեսակետներ ունենք ընդհանուր եզրահանգման գալու համար: Մասնավորապես իմ համար բացարձակապես անընդունելի են Վկաների դավանաբանության հիմունքները, բայց ես չեմ ժխտի, որ Էջմիածնյան թարգմանությունը ևս (ինչպես *բոլոր* թարգմանություններն այս կամ այն չափով) իր թերություններն ու վրիպակներն ունի: Մի խոսքով ես այս քանի օրը մի քիչ զբաղված կլինեմ, քննարկումներից ձեռնապահ կմնամ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դեռ շատ բանավեճեր են լինելու (հուսանք երկկողմանի արդյունավետ): Ուրախ եմ քեզ Ակումբում տեսնելու՝ անկախ կրոնական հայացքներից: :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Աստվածաշունչը արխիվով (ապաարխիվացման համար կարող ես օգտվել օրինակ WinRar-ից) վերբեռնեցի *այստեղ*:

----------

Jarre (06.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> *Hurricane*, իրականում մենք չափից ավելի տարբեր տեսակետներ ունենք ընդհանուր եզրահանգման գալու համար: Մասնավորապես իմ համար բացարձակապես անընդունելի են Վկաների դավանաբանության հիմունքները, բայց ես չեմ ժխտի, որ Էջմիածնյան թարգմանությունը ևս (ինչպես *բոլոր* թարգմանություններն այս կամ այն չափով) իր թերություններն ու վրիպակներն ունի: Մի խոսքով ես այս քանի օրը մի քիչ զբաղված կլինեմ, քննարկումներից ձեռնապահ կմնամ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դեռ շատ բանավեճեր են լինելու (հուսանք երկկողմանի արդյունավետ): Ուրախ եմ քեզ Ակումբում տեսնելու՝ անկախ կրոնական հայացքներից:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Աստվածաշունչը արխիվով (ապաարխիվացման համար կարող ես օգտվել օրինակ WinRar-ից) վերբեռնեցի *այստեղ*:



ես  չասեցի, որ մենք եկանք ընդհանուր եզրհանգման, ես ասեցի որ եկանք եզրակետին այսինքն տվայլ խնդրի բուն եզրակետին.... ես նույնպես ուրախ եմ, որ ձեզ հետ բանավիճելու համար, քանի որ   դուք բանավիճում եք փաստերով, իսկ մեծամասնությունը մերժում է վկաներին չիմանալով թե ինչու է մերժում, մեծամասնությունը նույնիսկ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը ծանոթ չեն... ես ուսումնասիրում եմ և մինչև հիմա  չեմ կարողացել Վկաների մոտ որևէ սխալ գտնել..ես բացահայտել եմ մի շարք թյուր ընբռնումներ կապված դավանաբանության և թարգմանությունների հետ, որոնք  քննարկումների արդյունքում պարզ կլինեն..,. առաջիկա օրերին ես հանդիպելում եմ Առաքելական եկղեցու սպասովոներից մեկի հետ քննարկելու թե ինչու է Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը կեղծված և ինչու չի համապատասխանում բնագրերին..նորություններ լիելու դեպքում տեղյակ կպահեմ... իսկ գրաբարի համար շատ շնորհակալություն

----------

Jarre (06.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> .ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա Յահվե թե Եհովա, ես երկու դեպքում էլ հասկանում եմ, որ արմատը ՅՀՎՀ-ն ա,


Միակ ճիշտ բանը , որ այսքան ժամանակ արյտահայտվել ես , սա էր:
Աշխարհի բոլոր թարգմանություններում Յահվե- Եհովա բառի տեղը՝ Տեր է թարգմանված, քանի որ դա նույն համարժեք բառն է, միայն արևմտահայերեն թարցմանության մեջ , որոշ տեղեր պահպանել են Եհովա բառը, որպեսզի էլ ավելի արժեքավորեն Տեր բառը, որովհետև Արևմտյան Հայաստանում Տեր բառը կենցաղում շատ հաճախ էր օգտագործվում, ծանոթը ծանոթին էր ասում, հարևանը՝ հարևանին , այնպես որ շատ հասարակ իմաստ էր սատցել: 




> ի դեպ < Հիսուս> արտասանությունը* նույնպես հակասում է* երբրայերեն արտասանության, քանի որ եբրայերեն Հիուսը արտասանվել է <Յեհոշուա> կամ <Յեշուա>, այս դեպքում ինչու չեն ք օգտագործում <Յեշուա>?


Ոչ թե հակասում է, այլ նույնն է, եթե հայերենում էլ գրվեր Փրկիչ Օծյալ, նույնպես ճիշտ կլիներ, այնպես որ...և հերիք է փռփուռներից կախվես:




> , թե պատժի գործիքը ինչպիսի տեսք ունի, դա թարգմանության հետ կապ չունի, թեև xulon բառից և σταυρός կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ այն ունեցել է պայտե սյան տեսք,


Ճիշտ է σταυρός բառը նաև գերան է նշանակում,բայց և խաչ նույնպես, օրինակ.*σταυρό*δρομο նշանակում է* խաչ*մերուկ,( խաչաձև հատվող փողոց) , և հռոմեացիք հենց խաչաձև մեթոդն էր օգտագործում մահապատիժների ժամանակ:

----------

eduard30 (04.08.2011), Varzor (05.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Միակ ճիշտ բանը , որ այսքան ժամանակ արյտահայտվել ես , սա էր:
> Աշխարհի բոլոր թարգմանություններում Յահվե- Եհովա բառի տեղը՝ Տեր է թարգմանված, քանի որ դա նույն համարժեք բառն է, միայն արևմտահայերեն թարցմանության մեջ , որոշ տեղեր պահպանել են Եհովա բառը, որպեսզի էլ ավելի արժեքավորեն Տեր բառը, որովհետև Արևմտյան Հայաստանում Տեր բառը կենցաղում շատ հաճախ էր օգտագործվում, ծանոթը ծանոթին էր ասում, հարևանը՝ հարևանին , այնպես որ շատ հասարակ իմաստ էր սատցել: 
> 
> 
> Ոչ թե հակասում է, այլ նույնն է, եթե հայերենում էլ գրվեր Փրկիչ Օծյալ, նույնպես ճիշտ կլիներ, այնպես որ...և հերիք է փռփուռներից կախվես:
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ է σταυρός բառը նաև գերան է նշանակում,բայց և խաչ նույնպես, օրինակ.*σταυρό*δρομο նշանակում է* խաչ*մերուկ,( խաչաձև հատվող փողոց) , և հռոմեացիք հենց խաչաձև մեթոդն էր օգտագործում մահապատիժների ժամանակ:


Հին Հռոմում  մ. թ. ա. 74-71-ին խաչելով մահապաժի են ենթարկել Սպարտակին: Խաչելով մահապատիժը Հռոմյացիների մոտ ընդունված է եղել դեռ մ. թ. ա. Եհովաի վկաները սպարտակին խաչելու դեպքը մոռացել էին:

----------

Varzor (05.08.2011), հովարս (05.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Միակ ճիշտ բանը , որ այսքան ժամանակ արյտահայտվել ես , սա էր: Աշխարհի բոլոր թարգմանություններում Յահվե- Եհովա բառի տեղը՝ Տեր է թարգմանված, քանի որ դա նույն համարժեք բառն է, միայն արևմտահայերեն թարցմանության մեջ , որոշ տեղեր պահպանել են Եհովա բառը, որպեսզի էլ ավելի արժեքավորեն Տեր բառը, որովհետև Արևմտյան Հայաստանում Տեր բառը կենցաղում շատ հաճախ էր օգտագործվում, ծանոթը ծանոթին էր ասում, հարևանը՝ հարևանին , այնպես որ շատ հասարակ իմաստ էր սատցել:


իրականում դուք այստեղ սխալ թույլ տվեցիք, քանի որ <Տեր> բառի համարժեքը եբրայերենում <Ադոնայ> բառն է,..ՅՀՎՀ-ն թարգմանել <ՏԵՐ> դա կոպիտ սխալ է, քանի որ <Ադոնայը> դա <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն չի.. Ադոնայը թարգմանվում է <տեր> հետևաբար ՅՀՎՀ-բառի տեղը չեն կարող <Տեր> տեղադրել, քանի որ դա կնշանակի թե բնագրում եղել է <Ադոնայ> իսկ իրականում <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն ա եղել

----------


## հովարս

> իրականում դուք այստեղ սխալ թույլ տվեցիք, քանի որ <Տեր> բառի համարժեքը եբրայերենում <Ադոնայ> բառն է,..ՅՀՎՀ-ն թարգմանել <ՏԵՐ> դա կոպիտ սխալ է, քանի որ <Ադոնայը> դա <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն չի.. Ադոնայը թարգմանվում է <տեր> հետևաբար ՅՀՎՀ-բառի տեղը չեն կարող <Տեր> տեղադրել, քանի որ դա կնշանակի թե բնագրում եղել է <Ադոնայ> իսկ իրականում <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն ա եղել


 Երկուսն էլ Տեր Է նշանակում ,բայց տարբեր հանգամանքներում, օրինակ չի ասվում Ադոնայ Սաբաովթ, այլ Եհովա Սաբաովթ, և շատ այլ տեղեր, կարճ ասեմ, երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է Աստծու անձին, ասվում է Ադոնայ, իսկ երբ խոսքը գնում է Նրա հոմանիշներին՝ ասվում է Եհովա ...

----------


## հովարս

> Հին Հռոմում  մ. թ. ա. 74-71-ին խաչելով մահապաժի են ենթարկել Սպարտակին: Խաչելով մահապատիժը Հռոմյացիների մոտ ընդունված է եղել դեռ մ. թ. ա. Եհովաի վկաները սպարտակին խաչելու դեպքը մոռացել էին:


Էդվարդ ջան, հիմա էլ չեն հիշում, ձեռ չի տալիս իրենց դավանանքին:

----------

eduard30 (05.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Երկուսն էլ Տեր Է նշանակում ,բայց տարբեր հանգամանքներում, օրինակ չի ասվում Ադոնայ Սաբաովթ, այլ Եհովա Սաբաովթ, և շատ այլ տեղեր, կարճ ասեմ, երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է Աստծու անձին, ասվում է Ադոնայ, իսկ երբ խոսքը գնում է Նրա հոմանիշներին՝ ասվում է Եհովա ...


նորից կրկնեմ... Ադոնայ բառը թարգմանվում է միայն, բացառապես <Տեր>...իսկ <ՅՀՎՀ> հանդիպում է հին կտակարանում 6828 անգամ, որը Աստծու անձնական անունն է...եսայիա 42: 8 <<Ես եմ *Եհովա* Աստուածը, *սա է իմ անունը,* իմ փառքը ուրիշին չեմ տայ, ոչ էլ իմ քաջութիւնը՝ կուռքերին»

Isa 42: 8 I am* Jehovah*,* that is my name*; and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise unto graven images.
http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...isaiah/42.html

երեմիա 33:2 <<այսպէս է ասում* եհովան*, որ արարեց երկիրը, ստեղծեց եւ հաստատեց այն. *Եհովա է նրա անունը*>>։
Jer 33:2 Thus saith* Jehovah* that doeth it,* Jehovah* that formeth it to establish it;* Jehovah is his name*:

http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...remiah/33.html

երեմիա 16: 21«Դրա համար էլ այժմ ես նրանց ցոյց կտամ իմ ձեռքը, ճանաչել կտամ նրանց նաեւ իմ զօրութիւնը, ու թող գիտենան, *որ իմ անունը Եհովա է*»։
Jer 16: 21 Therefore, behold, I will cause them to know, this once will I cause them to know my hand and my might; and they shall know *that my name is Jehovah.*
http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...remiah/16.html

Isa 45: 5 *I am Jehovah, and there is none else; besides me there is no God.* I will gird thee, though thou hast not known me;

http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...isaiah/45.html


Եսայիա 45:18-19  << Արդարեւ, այսպէս է ասում Եհովան, որ ստեղծեց երկինքը, Աս֊ տուած, որ արարեց ու հաստատեց երկիրը, նա, որ կարգաւորեց այն. զուր տեղը չստեղծեց այն, այլ ստեղծեց բնակութեան համար. «Ես եի բաներ էք փնտռում։ Ես եմ, ես եմ *Եհովան*, որ խօսում եմ արդարութիւնը եւ յայտնում ճշմարտութիւնը»։մ* Եհովան*, ուրիշը չկայ։

Isa 45:18 For thus saith Jehovah that created the heavens, the God that formed the earth and made it, that established it and created it not a waste, that formed it to be inhabited: *I am Jehovah*; *and there is none else.*

----------


## Varzor

> ի գիտություն Varzor-ի Աթեիզմը նույնպես հավատք է...իսկ այլ կրոնները միգուցե հավատում են բրահմային, Շիվային, Ալահին  և այլ Աստվածներին...այդ բոլորը Աստվածաշնչում անվանվում են <Այլ աստվածներ>, կամ <կուռքեր>...ըստ էության...աթեիզմից չի տարբերովւմ..


Կներես, բայց արդեն յուղ ես վառում: Ու են էլ տրանսֆորմատորի  :Angry2: 
Անգրագետ բաներ մի ասա: 
1. "Աթեիզմ" - ուսմունք ու գաղափարախոսություն է, որը հերքում է աստծո (ատվածների) գոյությունը:
2. Ալահը հենց նույն քո սիրած Եհովան ա հարիֆ ջան: Ճիշտ հնչողությունը ՛Էլլահ՛,  որից էլ գալիս է ՛Էլոհիմ՛ հոգնակի ձևը:
Ասեմ իմանաս, որ արաբերենը ու եբրայերենը նույն արմատներով լեզուներ են ու որոշ բառեր նույնիսկ արտասանությամբ են նույնը:
Իսկ Ղուրանը ու Հին կտակարանը, թեմատիկ առումով և մոնոթեիստական գաղափարով իրարից ընդհանրապես չեն տարբերվում:
3. կուռքը ու աստվածը տարբեր բաներ են: Համ էլ աստվածաշնչում չի ասում, որ ինքը միակ աստվածն ա՝ ուրիշ չկա: Ասում է "Ես եմ քո միակ Տեր աստվածը կամ թե "Քեզ ամար ուրիշ աստված մի շինիր" եվ նմանատիպ այլ բաներ: 

Իսկ որ եբրայացիների աստծո անունը ավելի շատ Յահվե է, քան թե Եհովա, ապա այդ մասին բավականաչափ նյութեր կան: Նույնիսկ Հայկական դիցարանում  :Wink: 

Փաստորեն քո համար աստծու գոյությունը չընդունելը (աթեիզմ) ու միակ, ամենակարող ու ամենաբարի ստեղծիչ Ալահին ընդունեը (իսլամ) նույն բանն են?
Այդ դեպքում դու էլ ես Աթեիստ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> նախ և առաջ հաշվի առ, որ սկզբից գրվել է հունարեն` կոյնե ապա հետո թարգմանվել լատիներեն, քո ասացից դուրս ա գալիս թե լատիններեն crux բառը հույները թարգմանել են` σταυρός (ստաուրոս), այնինչ հակառակն է σταυρός (ստաուրոս)-ից են թարգմանել crux


Նորից սուտ է:
Եթե հավատում ենք, որ գոնե մեկ առաքյալ հասել է Հռոմ, ապա հետագայում այնտեղի քրիստոնյաները ուղղակի չէին կարող գրի առնել պատմությունները հունարենով: հունարենը անչափ քիչ էր օգտագործվում հռոմեական իրականությունում: Ուստի, հաշվի առնելով առաքյալների ցրված լինելը, գոյութոյւն է ունեցել "առաջին բերանից" գրի առնված առնվազն 3 լեզվով Աստվածաշնչեր՝ Հունարեն, Լատիներեն, Արամնեերեն (սիրիերեն): Չեմ բացառում, որ եղել է նաև այլ լեզուներով, բայց այսքանի մասին բավականաչափ տեղեկություններ կան, որպեսզի ենթադրենք:
Այնպես որ միայն որպես հիմք աընդունել հենց հունական տարբերակը, այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ հունարենում բացակայում էին եբրայերենին բնորոշ շատւ հնչյուններ, գաղափարներ ու բառեր, ապա, կարծում եմ, որ իրոք կգանք թյուրիմացությունների:



> Առաքելական եկեղեցին նույն xulon բառը գաղատացիններ 3:13-ում թարգմանում է <փայտ>, իսկ մնացած համարներում <խաչափայտ> կամայական ավելացնելով<խաչա> որը քերականական, լեզվաբանական և թարգմանչական տեսակետից սխալ է և անթույլատրելի...հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում վկաները ինչն են սխալ թարգմանել? եթե բառարանով σταυρός (ստաուրոս) բառը թարգմանվում է <Ցից>


Նորից եմ կրկնում, Առաքելական եկեղեցին չի թարգմանել, այլ Մաշտոցը՝ զինվորական-գիտնական մարդ էր ու թարգմանութոյւները կատարվել են ոչ միայն հունարենից, այլ նաև սիրիական  ու հենց եբրայական աղբյունրներից: Այնպես որ հունականի ու հայկականի տարբերությունները դեռ չեն նշանակում, որ հունականը բացարձակ ճիշտ է, հայկականը սխալ, կամ հակառակը:

Էլի հիշեցնեմ Արցախցի Պըլը Պուղու մի պատմություն.
- Ափո, ռուսները կռիչանին հի՞նչ են ասում:
- Տղես, ուրանք դրանից ոնին վեչ, որ մի պեն էլ ասեն:

Միշտ չի, որ տվյալ լեզուն ունի բավարար բառապաշար, մեկ այլ լեզվից թարգմանելու համար:
համենայն դեպս հունարենը այլ լեզուներից թարգմանելու համար միշտ էլ թույլ է եղել, և դրա արդյունքում շատ բաներ հիմա թվում է խեղաթյուրված:

----------


## Varzor

> իրականում դուք այստեղ սխալ թույլ տվեցիք, քանի որ <Տեր> բառի համարժեքը եբրայերենում <Ադոնայ> բառն է,..ՅՀՎՀ-ն թարգմանել <ՏԵՐ> դա կոպիտ սխալ է, քանի որ <Ադոնայը> դա <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն չի.. Ադոնայը թարգմանվում է <տեր> հետևաբար ՅՀՎՀ-բառի տեղը չեն կարող <Տեր> տեղադրել, քանի որ դա կնշանակի թե բնագրում եղել է <Ադոնայ> իսկ իրականում <ՅՀՎՀ>-ն ա եղել


ՄԻ րոպե, թե ՅՀՎՀ-ն ըստ էության միակ աստվածն ու Տերն է, և բացի նրանից ուրիշ Տեր չկա, ապա ինչն է խանգարում նրան դիմել որպես Տեր, և ոչ թե Եհովա, կամ Յահվե???
Ինչն է խանգարում գրականությունում ՅՀՎՀ-ի փոխաներն գործածել, Տեր, եթե "Չկա ուրիշ Տեր Աստված, բացի ՅՀՎՀ-ից": Ուստի, որտեղ գրված է Տեր, ուրեմն ՅՀՎՀ-ի մասին է  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ, որտեղից գիտեք թե ՅՀՎՀ-ն նույն "Ադոնայ" կամ "Էլոհիմ" բառերի նման որևէ իմաստ չունի, և ոչ մի անձնանուն էլ չի:
Համ էլ հրեաներին հարցրել եք, թե ոնց են կարդում ՅՀՎՀ-ն, վերջի ի վերջո իրենց "եփած բորշն" է, միգուցե բաղադրատոմսը իրենցից հարցնենք?

----------


## eduard30

> նորից կրկնեմ... Ադոնայ բառը թարգմանվում է միայն, բացառապես <Տեր>...իսկ <ՅՀՎՀ> հանդիպում է հին կտակարանում 6828 անգամ, որը Աստծու անձնական անունն է...եսայիա 42: 8 <<Ես եմ *Եհովա* Աստուածը, *սա է իմ անունը,* իմ փառքը ուրիշին չեմ տայ, ոչ էլ իմ քաջութիւնը՝ կուռքերին»
> 
> Isa 42: 8 I am* Jehovah*,* that is my name*; and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise unto graven images.
> http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...isaiah/42.html
> 
> երեմիա 33:2 <<այսպէս է ասում* եհովան*, որ արարեց երկիրը, ստեղծեց եւ հաստատեց այն. *Եհովա է նրա անունը*>>։
> Jer 33:2 Thus saith* Jehovah* that doeth it,* Jehovah* that formeth it to establish it;* Jehovah is his name*:
> 
> http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...remiah/33.html
> ...


Խաչը «ծռելով» փայտե սյան տեսքի չի բացառվում, որ Եհովան կարող էք «ծռելով» դառցնեք որպես Աստծո անունի:

----------


## Varzor

> http://lookhigher.net/englishbibles/...isaiah/42.html


Քեզ ոնց բացատրենք, որ էդ տխմար ու անիմաստ կայքից հղումներ չանես: Ախր ցույց տվեցի, որ անտեր-անտիրական ոչ պաշտոնական կայք ա:
Նույնիսկ գրանցման ժամետը մյուս տարի լռանում ա  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Հին Հռոմում  մ. թ. ա. 74-71-ին խաչելով մահապաժի են ենթարկել Սպարտակին: Խաչելով մահապատիժը Հռոմյացիների մոտ ընդունված է եղել դեռ մ. թ. ա. Եհովաի վկաները սպարտակին խաչելու դեպքը մոռացել էին:


Բայց ժողովուրդ, դեռևս պահպանվել են հին նկարներ, որոնցում Հիսուսը խաչի վրա պատկերված է երկու ձեռքերը գլխավերևում, ոչ թե տարածված:
Ի դեպ հռոմեացիներից բացի խաչի հանելու պատիճը տարածված է եղել նաև այլ ժողովուրդների մոտ: Նույնիսկ ճապոնացիների  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Խաչը «ծռելով» փայտե սյան տեսքի չի բացառվում, որ Եհովան կարող էք «ծռելով» դառցնեք որպես Աստծո անունի:


Մոտավորապես նույն ձևով էլ ապացուցում են, որ մոծակի քաշը հավասար է փղի քաշին: Ուղղակի մի փոքրիկ մաթեմատիկական տրյուկ-անցում և անտեղյակ մարդու բերանը մնում է բաց:
Այ հենց այդ անտեղյակ և մեծամասամբ տգետ մարդկանց զանգվածի վրա էլ աշխատում են CIA-ի (Էէէ,  էլի չդիմացա ...՝ Եհովայի ) վկաները  :LOL:

----------


## Hurricane

> ՄԻ րոպե, թե ՅՀՎՀ-ն ըստ էության միակ աստվածն ու Տերն է, և բացի նրանից ուրիշ Տեր չկա, ապա ինչն է խանգարում նրան դիմել որպես Տեր, և ոչ թե Եհովա, կամ Յահվե???
> Ինչն է խանգարում գրականությունում ՅՀՎՀ-ի փոխաներն գործածել, Տեր, եթե "Չկա ուրիշ Տեր Աստված, բացի ՅՀՎՀ-ից": Ուստի, որտեղ գրված է Տեր, ուրեմն ՅՀՎՀ-ի մասին է 
> Ի դեպ, որտեղից գիտեք թե ՅՀՎՀ-ն նույն "Ադոնայ" կամ "Էլոհիմ" բառերի նման որևէ իմաստ չունի, և ոչ մի անձնանուն էլ չի:
> Համ էլ հրեաներին հարցրել եք, թե ոնց են կարդում ՅՀՎՀ-ն, վերջի ի վերջո իրենց "եփած բորշն" է, միգուցե բաղադրատոմսը իրենցից հարցնենք?


ԱՄՆ-ի Ջորջիա նահանգի համասարանից պրոֆեսոր Ջորջ Հովարդը «Journal of Biblical Literature»,  գրել է <<եգիպտոսում և Հուդայի անապատում կատարաված վերջին հայտնագործությունները հնարավորություն են տալիս համոզվելու, որ Աստծո անունը գործածվել է նախաքրիստոնեական ժամանականերում: Դրանք մեծ նշանակություն ունեն ՆԿ հետազոտությունների համար, քանի որ տեքստային նմանություններ են ստեղծում հնագույն փաստաթղթերի հետ: Նաև բացատրում են, թե ինչպես են ՆԿ գրողները գործածել Աստծո անունը: Հաջորդ էջերում մենք կքննենք մի տեսություն այն մասին, որ Աստծո անունը` יהוה (և հավանաբար այդ անվան կրճատ ձևերը), սկզբնապես գրված են եղել նԿ-ում` արված մեջբերումներում և հղումներում: Կնշենք այն մասին, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում այն հիմնականում փոխարինվել է Աստծո անվանը ոչ համարժեք [կիրոս (<<Տեր>>) բառի կրճատ ձևը]; Մեր կարծիքով` քառագիրը` יהוה հանելու պատճառով <<Տեր Աստված>> և <<Տեր Քրիստոս>>  բառակապակցությունները խառնաշփոթ են առաջացրել քրիստոյա դարձած հեթանոսների մեջ, ինչը և անրադաձել է ՆԿ-ի ձեռագրերի թարգմանության վրա>> («Journal of Biblical Literature», հ. 96, 1977, էջ. 63)

Պրոֆեսոր Ջորջ Հովարդը <<Biblical Archaelogy Review>>-ում (մարտ, 1978թ.)  գրել է <<Քառագիրը` יהוה  հեռացնելը հավանաբար աստվածաբանության հետ կապ ունեցող  մեկ ուրիշ մթնոլորտ ստեղծեց, որ տարբերվում էր այն մթնոլորտից, որը գոյություն ուներ առաջին  դարի` նոր կտակարանի ժամանակաշրջանում: Հրեաների Աստվածը, որին միշտ ամենայն ուշադրությամբ առանձնացրել են  մյուս բոլոր Աստվածներից նրա եբրայերեն անունը գործածելու շնորհիվ, քառագրի հեռացումով որոշ առումով կորցրեց իր առանձնահատուկ լինելը>>:

Պրոֆեսոր Ջորջ Հովարդը գրում է <<Մեր ձեռքի տակ  կան հունարեն <<Յոթանասունից>> թարգմանության երեք տարբերականեր և բոլոր օրինակներում էլ քառագիրը պահպանվել է ու չի թարգմանվել <<Կիրոս>>: Գրեթե վստահ ենք, որ հրեաները ներ կատակարանի գրվելուց առաջ և հետո սովորություն են ունցել գրել Աստծո անունը…հունարեն տեքստում>>

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ի Ջորջիա նահանգի համասարանից պրոֆեսոր Ջորջ Հովարդը «Journal of Biblical Literature»,  գրել է <<եգիպտոսում և Հուդայի անապատում կատարաված վերջին հայտնագործությունները հնարավորություն են տալիս համոզվելու, որ Աստծո անունը գործածվել է նախաքրիստոնեական ժամանականերում: Դրանք մեծ նշանակություն ունեն ՆԿ հետազոտությունների համար, քանի որ տեքստային նմանություններ են ստեղծում հնագույն փաստաթղթերի հետ:


Նախ, եթե պրոֆեսորը տենց բան է ասել, ապա էշ-էշ դուրս է տվել, որովհետև 
1. Աստծո անունը տարբեր ժողովուրդների մոտ տարբեր կարող էր լինել: Հա գորխածվել է՝ հրաների մոտ իրենցը, հայերի մոտ՝ իրենցը, ասորիների մոտ՝ իրենցը և այլն: Ընդ որում հենց նույն ահյտանգործությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ մոնոթեիստական Յահվեական կրոնաը այնուամենայնիվ հրեական չէ, այլ հրեաները վերցրել են այն տեղաբնակներից՝ եգիպտոսից գալուց հետո (աս ևս ընդամենը տարբերակ է՝ իմ կարծիքը չի): Ընդ որում Յահվեն կին է ունեցել!!!! Այդ մասին նունիսկ Հին կտակարանում կան գրված տողեր  :Wink: 
2. Միթե Սուրբ հոգով լցված ավետարանիչները միտումնավոր կերպով բաց կթողնեին Աստծո անունը? Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե Սուրբ հոգով էին լցված, ապա հաստատ նաև ճիշտ կիմանային այդ անունը, Էլ ով, եթե ոչ իրենք  :Wink: 

Հա, տես ես ել եմ հղումներ բերում, տես դուրդ գալիս են?
http://svobd.ru/2010-11-15-06-59-54/329--n-/4652-n.html

----------


## Hurricane

> Նախ, եթե պրոֆեսորը տենց բան է ասել, ապա էշ-էշ դուրս է տվել, որովհետև 
> 1. Աստծո անունը տարբեր ժողովուրդների մոտ տարբեր կարող էր լինել: Հա գորխածվել է՝ հրաների մոտ իրենցը, հայերի մոտ՝ իրենցը, ասորիների մոտ՝ իրենցը և այլն: Ընդ որում հենց նույն ահյտանգործությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ մոնոթեիստական Յահվեական կրոնաը այնուամենայնիվ հրեական չէ, այլ հրեաները վերցրել են այն տեղաբնակներից՝ եգիպտոսից գալուց հետո (աս ևս ընդամենը տարբերակ է՝ իմ կարծիքը չի): Ընդ որում Յահվեն կին է ունեցել!!!! Այդ մասին նունիսկ Հին կտակարանում կան գրված տողեր 
> 2. Միթե Սուրբ հոգով լցված ավետարանիչները միտումնավոր կերպով բաց կթողնեին Աստծո անունը? Էլ չեմ ասում, որ եթե Սուրբ հոգով էին լցված, ապա հաստատ նաև ճիշտ կիմանային այդ անունը, Էլ ով, եթե ոչ իրենք 
> 
> Հա, տես ես ել եմ հղումներ բերում, տես դուրդ գալիս են?
> http://svobd.ru/2010-11-15-06-59-54/329--n-/4652-n.html


արի պայմանավորվենք դու իմ գրածներին մի պատասխանի և ես քո գրևածներին չպատասխանեմ, այս ֆորումում ավելի լուրջ և բանիմաց մարդիկ կան, որ կարող են պատասխանել, քո պատասխանները սարկազմի ոլորտից են..

----------


## Varzor

> արի պայմանավորվենք դու իմ գրածներին մի պատասխանի և ես քո գրևածներին չպատասխանեմ, այս ֆորումում ավելի լուրջ և բանիմաց մարդիկ կան, որ կարող են պատասխանել, քո պատասխանները սարկազմի ոլորտից են..


Դե արի դուրս արի թեմայից:
Սարկազմ բառի իմասը չգիտես  :Wink: 

Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ խոսում են փաստերով, ու պետք չի վկայակոչել "ֆլանին ու ֆստանին", մանավանդ որ վերջիններս շատ կասկածելի անցյալ ու ներկա ունեն:
կոնկրետ փաստերը գիտես որն են? Նորից եմ ասում տեխնիկայի դար ա, եթե ինչ-որ էլեկտրոնային պատճեններ փոխանակեք, ապա երկուստեք ավելի պարզ կլինի:
Թե չէ ամեն մեկդ կյարող եք ընդունել իրար հակասող երկու տեսություններ ներկայացնող * պրոֆեսորների* ու դա անիմաստ խոսակցություն կլինի:

Ի դեպ " ավելի լուրջ և բանիմաց մարդիկ" խմբի ներկայացուցիչ, բացի աստվածաշնչից ու Եհովայի վկաների գրադարանից, էլ որ կրոնի Սուրբ գիրքն ես կարդացել?
Ըստ ինձ՝ ոչ մեկը, քանի որ Ալահին ու Շիվային նույնացնում ես  :LOL: 
Այդպիսի նեղ ու կույր ուղղվածությամբ ճանապարհ չես գնա՝ պետք է մեկ-մեկ կողքերը նայել, նայել ետ ու ոտքերի տակ, թե չէ ինչ գիտես, թե ուղեկցորդը ուր կտանի?  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> արի պայմանավորվենք դու իմ գրածներին մի պատասխանի...





> Դե արի դուրս արի թեմայից...


*Մոդերատորական. դադարեցեք թեմայից դուրս անիմաստ վեճն ու հարգեք դիմացինի արտահայտվելու իրավունքը: «Դար» ակումբում յուրաքանչյուրն ունի սեփական կարծիքն արտահայտելու և այլոց կարծիքին արձագանքելու իրավունք: Թեմային չվերաբերվող հաջորդ գրառումների հեղինակները կտուգանվեն:*

----------

Jarre (06.08.2011), Varzor (06.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ում որ հետաքրքիր է, կարող է ընթերցել:
Մեկնաբանությունները, իհարկե, ցանկալի են

http://www.tetragrammaton.org/linkrussian.html
http://www.tetragrammaton.org/betterbiblerussian.html

Թարգմանությունների ու Տետրագրամատոնի մասին են:

----------

eduard30 (05.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

ԱՄՆ-ի հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսրանի կրոնական հետազոտություններով զբաղվող հին հունարենի` կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason BeDuhn) գրում է   <<Իհարկե <<Եհովա> բառը նաև հայտնվում է <<նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության>>  հին կտակարանում: Այդ պատճառով նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ամենաճշգրիտն է  գոյություն ունեցող թարգմանությունններից, քանի որ մյուս բոլոր թարգմանությունները փոխարինում են Աստծո անձնական անունը մոտ 6000 անգամ <<տեր>> տիտղոսով; YHWH առկա է եբրայերեն բնագրերում և ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը այն  է, որը այդ անունը թարգմանում է հնչերանգային ձևով: Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ճիշտ կատարում է այդպես, իսկ ուրիշները ոչ>>:Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.170

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ի հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսրանի կրոնական հետազոտություններով զբաղվող հին հունարենի` կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason BeDuhn) գրում է   <<Իհարկե <<Եհովա> բառը նաև հայտնվում է <<նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության>>  հին կտակարանում: Այդ պատճառով նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ամենաճշգրիտն է  գոյություն ունեցող թարգմանությունններից, քանի որ մյուս բոլոր թարգմանությունները փոխարինում են Աստծո անձնական անունը մոտ 6000 անգամ <<տեր>> տիտղոսով; YHWH առկա է եբրայերեն բնագրերում և ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը այն  է, որը այդ անունը թարգմանում է հնչերանգային ձևով: Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ճիշտ կատարում է այդպես, իսկ ուրիշները ոչ>>:Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.170


Էէէ, աշխարհ-աշխարհ, փաստորեն մարդկության մեջ 2000 տարի մի խելքը գլխին հունարեն ու եբրայերեն իմացող չեղավ, որ Աստվածաշունչը ճիշտ թարգմանը: բախտներս բերել ա, որ նոր աշխարհը կա:
Փառք Եհովային, ու նրա վկաներին, փատաբաններին, դատախազներին ու դատավորներին, հա , մեկ էլ քարտուղարին  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ի հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսրանի կրոնական հետազոտություններով զբաղվող հին հունարենի` կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason BeDuhn) գրում է   <<Իհարկե <<Եհովա> բառը նաև հայտնվում է <<նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության>>  հին կտակարանում: Այդ պատճառով նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ամենաճշգրիտն է  գոյություն ունեցող թարգմանությունններից, քանի որ մյուս բոլոր թարգմանությունները փոխարինում են Աստծո անձնական անունը մոտ 6000 անգամ <<տեր>> տիտղոսով; YHWH առկա է եբրայերեն բնագրերում և ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը այն  է, որը այդ անունը թարգմանում է հնչերանգային ձևով: Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ճիշտ կատարում է այդպես, իսկ ուրիշները ոչ>>:Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.170


Մեկ էլ գիտես ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, որ այդ պրոֆեսորները բոլորը ԱՄՆ-ից են: Ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ հին հունարենը ու եբրայերենը մենակ ԱՄՆ-ում են լավ ուսումնասիրում: Դե եբրայերենը հնարավոր ա՝ ԱՄՆ-ում մեծ պահանջարկմունի՝ կառավարական ոչ պաշտոնական լեզուն ա, բայց հունարենը...?

Տնաշեն, մի անգամ չեղավ գրեիր, ասենք "Երևանի Պետական Համալսարանի պրոֆեսոր, հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ .....-ը շատ ճիշտ է համարում Նոր աշխարհի թարգամնությունները": Կամ վերջին վարյանտ "Աթենքի պետական համալսարանի ... ":
Անձամբ քեզ համար տարօրինակ չի? Ի դեպ, նորից եմ քեզ հարցնում, գիտես հրեաները ոնց են արտասանում ՅՀՎՀ-ն? Չէ որ "իրենց" լեզվով ա գրված?

----------


## Hurricane

Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1989թ-ին ասել է. <<երբ լեզվաբանական հետազոտություններ եմ անում ` կապված Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնագիր տեքստերի և դրանց թարգմանությունների հետ, հաճախ եմ դիմում անգլերեն մի հրատարակության, որը հայտնի է  <<նոր Աշխարհ  թարգմանություն>> անվամբ: եվ ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ այս աշխատությունը արտացոլում է թարգմանիչների անկեղծ` հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանալու բնագիր տեքստը>>

ուրեմն 1989թ-ին Պրոֆեսորի կողմից արված հայտարարությունից հետո նա շատ նամակներ ստացավ, որտեղ խնդրում էին ևս մեկ անգամ ճշտել իր կարծիքը` 

Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1995թ-ին ասել է.<<Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մեջ բերեցի այսպես կոչված Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը, այլ թարգմանությունների հետ միասին իմ հոդվածներում…համեմատական հետազոտության արդյունքում ես բավական  տպավորվեցի այդ թարգմանությամբ: նրա հեղինակները խորը պատկերացում ունեն եբրայերեն լեզվի կառուցվածքին և հատկանիշներին և անկեղծ ձգտում են դրանք որքան հնարավոր է լավ հաղորդել ողջ լեզվում: եբրայերեն Աստվածաշնչի մասում ես չեմ հայտնաբերել և ոչ մի ակնհայտ սխալ թարգմանություն, որը կարելի էր բացատրել դավանակաբանական կանխակալությամբ: Ես առաջին անգամ չեմ առաջարկում <<Դիտարանի>> Աստվածաշնչի հակառակորդներին մի քանի օրինակ բերել, որոնք ես կրկին  կուսումնասիրեի; Բայց նրանք կամ դա չէին անում կամ առաջարկում էին  ( օրինակ ծննդոց 4:13; 6:3; 10:9; 15:5; 18:20) համարները, որոնք չեն ապացուցում թարգմանության կանխակալությունը>>   (Benjamin Kedar is a professor at Hebrew University in Israel)   Haifa 27.11.95

----------

Jarre (06.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> նորից կրկնեմ... Ադոնայ բառը թարգմանվում է միայն, բացառապես <Տեր>...իսկ <ՅՀՎՀ> հանդիպում է հին կտակարանում 6828 անգամ,


 Ձեր թարգմանություններից մեջբերումներ մի արա, դրանք նենգափոխված են:
Նախ ոչ մեկը չի հերքում , որ Աստծու անուններից մեկն էլ Եհովա է, բայց դա հիմք չի հանդիսանում ձեր նման մոլորյալներին անվանվել Եհովայի վկաներ: Եթե դուք վկաներ եք , ապա ասա տեսնենք թե ի՞նչ եք դուք վկայում,
* հրաշքներին չեք հավատում,
 հարությանը չեք հավատում,
 դժոխքը և դրախտը չեք ընդունում,
 հոգու գոյությանը չեք հավատում, 
 Սուրբ Հոգին չեք ընդունում,
 Քրիստոսին չեք ընդունում, ձեր համար նա Միքաէլ հրեշտակապետն է, 
ապաշխարություն և վերստին ծնունդ դուք չեք ընդունում* և շատ այլ բաներ , դե ասա տեսնեմ ի՞նչ ես վկայում, մենակ Նրա անո՞ւնը, դա Հին Կտակարանը առանց ձեզ էլ է ասել :
Բավական չի , որ դու խաբված ես, ուրիշներին էլ ես հետդ խաբեության մեջ գցում, ինչ որ յառլիկավոր ամերիկացիների հետևից ընկած մոլորություններ եք տարածում: Քանի՞ անգամ ձեր առաջնորդները ձեզ խաբեցին , թե աշխարհի վերջն է , դեռ չխրատվեցի՞ք, թե՞ ուզում ես կաշվիդ վրա զգաս, ուշքի՛ արի: Էս պռոֆեսորը, էն պռոֆեսորը մեզ համար հեղինակություն չեն,* նրանք բոլորն էլ Մասսոններ են ինպես և ձեր կազմակերպությունը* ,մի քիչ մտածի , թե ինչ է շուրջդ կատարվում:

----------


## Hurricane

> Ձեր թարգմանություններից մեջբերումներ մի արա, դրանք նենգափոխված են:
> Նախ ոչ մեկը չի հերքում , որ Աստծու անուններից մեկն էլ Եհովա է, բայց դա հիմք չի հանդիսանում ձեր նման մոլորյալներին անվանվել Եհովայի վկաներ: Եթե դուք վկաներ եք , ապա ասա տեսնենք թե ի՞նչ եք դուք վկայում,
> * հրաշքներին չեք հավատում,
>  հարությանը չեք հավատում,
>  դժոխքը և դրախտը չեք ընդունում,
>  հոգու գոյությանը չեք հավատում, 
>  Սուրբ Հոգին չեք ընդունում,
>  Քրիստոսին չեք ընդունում, ձեր համար նա Միքաէլ հրեշտակապետն է, 
> ապաշխարություն և վերստին ծնունդ դուք չեք ընդունում* և շատ այլ բաներ , դե ասա տեսնեմ ի՞նչ ես վկայում, մենակ Նրա անո՞ւնը, դա Հին Կտակարանը առանց ձեզ էլ է ասել :
> Բավական չի , որ դու խաբված ես, ուրիշներին էլ ես հետդ խաբեության մեջ գցում, ինչ որ յառլիկավոր ամերիկացիների հետևից ընկած մոլորություններ եք տարածում: Քանի՞ անգամ ձեր առաջնորդները ձեզ խաբեցին , թե աշխարհի վերջն է , դեռ չխրատվեցի՞ք, թե՞ ուզում ես կաշվիդ վրա զգաս, ուշքի՛ արի: Էս պռոֆեսորը, էն պռոֆեսորը մեզ համար հեղինակություն չեն,* նրանք բոլորն էլ Մասսոններ են ինպես և ձեր կազմակերպությունը* ,մի քիչ մտածի , թե ինչ է շուրջդ կատարվում:




նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չէմ...ինչքանով գիտեմ վկաները ընդունում են Հիսուսի* հարությունը*, որպես պատմական փաստ, այնպես որ հարության մասին դատարկաբանությունը չանցավ, հրաշքների պահը չհասկացա, թե որտեղ ա գրած և ինչ հրաշքի պետք է հավատալ...

հոգու գոյությունը առաջին հերթին Աստվածաշունչը չի ընդունում հետո նոր վկաները` 

Սաղմոս 145:4 <<*Երբ դուրս գա նրանց հոգին, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։

Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա.* էլ ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի*, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։

ժողովող 9: 5 <<Նրանք, որ կենդանի են, գիտեն, թէ իրենք մեռնելու են, *իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն*>>

ժողովող 9:10  <<*Այն ամէնը, ինչ քո ձեռքից կը գայ անելու, արա՛ քո կարողութեան չափով, որովհետեւ գերեզմանի մէջ, ուր պիտի գնաս, ո՛չ գործ կայ, ո՛չ խորհուրդ, ո՛չ գիտութիւն եւ ո՛չ էլ իմաստութիւն>>։*


Հիսուս քրիստոսին, որպես Աստծո որդի որքանով տեղյակ եմ ընդունում են վկաները,

----------

Jarre (06.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չէմ...ինչքանով գիտեմ վկաները ընդունում են Հիսուսի* հարությունը*,
> 
> հոգու գոյությունը առաջին հերթին Աստվածաշունչը չի ընդունում հետո նոր վկաները`


բացե ի բաց սուտ ասացիր, նախ ես Հիսուսի հարության մասին չէի գրել, այլ՝ մարդու:
Մեջբերածդ Սբ  Գրային հատվածներում նման բան չկա:

----------


## eduard30

> նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չէմ...ինչքանով գիտեմ վկաները ընդունում են Հիսուսի* հարությունը*, որպես պատմական փաստ, այնպես որ հարության մասին դատարկաբանությունը չանցավ, հրաշքների պահը չհասկացա, թե որտեղ ա գրած և ինչ հրաշքի պետք է հավատալ...
> 
> հոգու գոյությունը առաջին հերթին Աստվածաշունչը չի ընդունում հետո նոր վկաները` 
> 
> Սաղմոս 145:4 <<*Երբ դուրս գա նրանց հոգին, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։
> 
> Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա.* էլ ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի*, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։
> 
> ժողովող 9: 5 <<Նրանք, որ կենդանի են, գիտեն, թէ իրենք մեռնելու են, *իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն*>>
> ...


Hurricane կներես ուղղակի ուզում եմ կարձիքդ իմանալ, Աստծու գործերը, հավատքը դեպի նրան անպայման պետք է ինչ որ կազմակերպություն՞ հաջախել, կամ ինչ, որ «կրոնավորի՞» միջամտությունով հավատալ նրան:

----------

Varzor (06.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> բացե ի բաց սուտ ասացիր, և մեջբերածդ Սբ  Գրային հատվածներում նման բան չկա:


Ափսոս ժամանակս չի ներում քննարկումներին մասնակցելու համար։ 
Հովարս ջան, ինչո՞ւ ես գրառումը անվանում «բացե ի բաց սուտ», երբ *Hurricane*-ը իր հնչեցրած կարծիքը հիմնավորում է Աստվածաշնչով, ինչպես ինքդ ես գրառումներիցդ շատերում անում։




> .....
> Սաղմոս 145:4 <<*Երբ դուրս գա նրանց հոգին, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։
> 
> Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա.* էլ ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի*, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։
> 
> ժողովող 9: 5 <<Նրանք, որ կենդանի են, գիտեն, թէ իրենք մեռնելու են, *իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն*>>
> 
> ժողովող 9:10  <<*Այն ամէնը, ինչ քո ձեռքից կը գայ անելու, արա՛ քո կարողութեան չափով, որովհետեւ գերեզմանի մէջ, ուր պիտի գնաս, ո՛չ գործ կայ, ո՛չ խորհուրդ, ո՛չ գիտութիւն եւ ո՛չ էլ իմաստութիւն>>։*
> 
> ...


Եթե Կրոն բաժնում ամեն մեկը մյուսի ասածը անվանի ու համարի «բացե ի բաց սուտ», հավատա, որ բաժինը պարզապես կկորցնի իր իմաստը  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Ափսոս ժամանակս չի ներում քննարկումներին մասնակցելու համար։ 
> Հովարս ջան, ինչո՞ւ ես գրառումը անվանում «բացե ի բաց սուտ», երբ *Hurricane*-ը իր հնչեցրած կարծիքը հիմնավորում է Աստվածաշնչով, ինչպես ինքդ ես գրառումներիցդ շատերում անում։
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե Կրոն բաժնում ամեն մեկը մյուսի ասածը անվանի ու համարի «բացե ի բաց սուտ», հավատա, որ բաժինը պարզապես կկորցնի իր իմաստը


Ժառ ջան, Աստածաշնչում որ տեղում է գրված որ հոգի գոյություն չունի:
 Եթե սուտ է, ասում եմ սուտ է , սուտը պետք է բացահայտվի:
Ժառ ջան մենակ իմ գրառումները մի կարդա, կարդա նաև մյուսինը , որ կարծիք կազմես թե ինչի համար նման պատասխան տվեցի:




> հոգու գոյությունը առաջին հերթին Աստվածաշունչը չի ընդունում հետո նոր վկաները`


սա ինչ է , եթե ոչ սուտ

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան մենակ իմ գրառումները մի կարդա, կարդա նաև մյուսինը , որ կարծիք կազմես թե ինչի համար նման պատասխան տվեցի:


Հովարս ջան, ես մոդերատրական պարտականություններից ելնելով կրոն բաժնի բոլոր գրառումներին էլ աշխատում եմ հետևել, իսկ մինչև գրառում կատարելս մի քանի էջ կարդում եմ նոր եմ գրում  :Wink: 

Եթե նկատեցիր գրառումս կրոնական բովանդակության չէր, այլ ինտերնետային շփման էթիկային էր վերաբերում։




> Ժառ ջան, Աստածաշնչում որ տեղում է գրված որ հոգի գոյություն չունի:


Հովարս ջան, նույն կերպ ես կարող ես հարցնել, իսկ Աստվածաշնչում ո՞րտեղ է գրված *անմահ* հոգու գոյության մասին։




> սա ինչ է , եթե ոչ սուտ


Սուտ չի, Աստվածաշնչյան համարներ են, որոնք ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչ է հոգին։ Ի՞նչն է սուտ։ *Hurricane*-ը բերում է իր իմացածը, դու էլ բեր քոնը։




> Եթե սուտ է, ասում եմ սուտ է , սուտը պետք է բացահայտվի:


Հովարս ջան, դու ազատ ես անելու այն ինչ ուզում ես անել և ինչ ճիշտ ես համարում։ Պարզապես ասածս այն է, որ եթե կրոն բաժնում ես քո ասածներին ասեմ սուտ, որը պետք է բացահայտվի, իսկ դու էլ իմ գրածներին, քննարկումներն անիմաստ են։ Որովհետև եթե սուտ են, էլ ի՞նչ ենք քննարկում։ Ուղղակի մնում է իրար հրաժեշտ տալ։ Համաձայն չե՞ս։

----------


## Varzor

> Ձեր թարգմանություններից մեջբերումներ մի արա, դրանք նենգափոխված են:
> Նախ ոչ մեկը չի հերքում , որ Աստծու անուններից մեկն էլ Եհովա է, բայց դա հիմք չի հանդիսանում ձեր նման մոլորյալներին անվանվել Եհովայի վկաներ: Եթե դուք վկաներ եք , ապա ասա տեսնենք թե ի՞նչ եք դուք վկայում,
> *
> 1. հրաշքներին չեք հավատում,
> 2. հարությանը չեք հավատում,
> 3. դժոխքը և դրախտը չեք ընդունում,
> 4. հոգու գոյությանը չեք հավատում, 
> 5.Սուրբ Հոգին չեք ընդունում,
> 6. Քրիստոսին չեք ընդունում, ձեր համար նա Միքաէլ հրեշտակապետն է, 
> ...


Հովարս ջան, կներես, բայց ճիշտ չես ասում, ես էլ Եհովայի վկաների հետ համամիտ չեմ, քո ասածներից մեծ մասը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը:

Հ.Գ.
Ի դեպ Միքայելի մասին հիշատակուները Աստվածաշնչում շատ չեն: Եբրայերենից բառացի թարգմանաբար նշանակում է "Նա ինչպես Աստված" կամ "նա ոնց Աստված": Հենց այս միտքն էլ թույլ է տվել նույնացնելու Հիսուսին (Աստծո որդի՝ Աստված) ու Միքայելին: Նույնականացումների համար ավելի շատ հիմք են ծառայում նաև ապոկրիֆիկ համարվող գրվածքները, որոնցում Միքայելը հանդես է գալիս որպես լույսի զորքի հրամանատար, որ կռվում է Սատանայի դեմ և այլն: Բուն հրեական ավանդույթում՝ Միքայելը 4 գերագույն հրեշտակներից մեկն է, որոնք հսկում են Աստծո գահը:

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Hurricane կներես ուղղակի ուզում եմ կարձիքդ իմանալ, Աստծու գործերը, հավատքը դեպի նրան անպայման պետք է ինչ որ կազմակերպություն՞ հաջախել, կամ ինչ, որ «կրոնավորի՞» միջամտությունով հավատալ նրան:


ես կարծում եմ  պարտադիր չէ ինչ-որ կրանավորի միջոցով հավատլ, կամ կազմակերպության միջոցով հավատալ, խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ Աստվածաշնչում  առկա ճշմարտություններին եթե դու հասել ես ընկալում ես, դա արդեն մեծ նշանակություն ունի, թեև մի նրբություն կա կապված մկրտվելու հետ...բայց անցյալում ինչպես օրինակ Իսահակ նյուտոնը և լև տոլստոյը իրարից անկախ և եհովայի վկաներից անկախ եկան այն եզրակացությության, որ միակ Աստվածը Եհովան ա և որ երրորդություն գոյություն չունի, ինչպես նաև մարդու հոգի գոյոություն չունի, այս մեծությունները եկան ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույն եզրակացութան ինչ վկաները այսօր...և այդ պատճառով կարծում եմ թե Լև Տոլստոյը և թե Իսահակ նյուտոնը կփրկվեն, քանի որ նրանք եկան ճշմարտության, նրանց ժամանակ ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն չկար.. հատկանշական է, որ Իսահակ նյուտոնը իմանալով այդ ճշմարտությունները գրեց, որ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը իր ժամանակում չկա և նա գրեց, որ կգա մի ժամանակ երբ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը կվերականգնվի, նյուտոնի այս խոսքերից շուրջ 250 տարի անց ծնվում է այն կազմակերպությունը, որը Իսահակ Նյուտոնը կանխատեսել էր..ընդ որում նյուտոնը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին համեմատում էր հայտնության գրքի <<Մեծ բաբելոն>>` պոռնիկի հետ, որը ըստ նյուտոնի կեղծ կրոն էր, քանի որ ընդունում էր երրորդության հակաաստվածաշնչյան գաղափարը.....

----------


## Hurricane

> բացե ի բաց սուտ ասացիր, նախ ես Հիսուսի հարության մասին չէի գրել, այլ՝ մարդու:
> Մեջբերածդ Սբ  Գրային հատվածներում նման բան չկա:



կապված մարդկանց հարության հետ, որքանով տեղյակ եմ վկաները ընդունում են մարդկանց հարությունը և դա են քարոզում, որ մարդիկ հարություն են առնելու

----------


## Hurricane

> Ժառ ջան, Աստածաշնչում որ տեղում է գրված որ հոգի գոյություն չունի:



Սաղմոս 145:4 <<Երբ դուրս գա նրանց հոգին, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց* բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։

Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա. էլ *ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի*, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։

ժողովող 9: 5 <<Նրանք, որ կենդանի են, գիտեն, թէ իրենք մեռնելու են, *իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն*>>

ժողովող 9:10 <<Այն ամէնը, ինչ քո ձեռքից կը գայ անելու, արա՛ քո կարողութեան չափով, որովհետեւ գերեզմանի մէջ, ուր պիտի գնաս, ո՛չ գործ կայ, ո՛չ խորհուրդ, ո՛չ գիտութիւն եւ ո՛չ էլ իմաստութիւն>>։



Այս համ,արները ինչ են եթե ոչ մարդու հոգու գոյության հերքում? եթե ասվում է, որ մեռնելուց հետո *մտածմունք չկա, մեռելները ոչ մի բան չգիտեն* սա չի նշանակում, որ մարդիկ մեռնելուց հետո հողին են հավասարվում?


ի դեպ եթե իմ չափ կենսաբանություն իմանաիր կհասկանաիր, որ հոգու գոյությունը հերքում է նաև գիտությունը...դուք պատկերացնում եք թե մարդը ունի անման հոգի և այդ պատճառով պետք է հարություն առնի կամ գնա դժոխք կամ դրախտ... նաև պատկերացնում եք, որ մարդը մահանում է այն ժամանակ երբ հոգին անջատվում է մարմնից... իրականում ժամանակակից գիտությունը հերքում է սա, քանի որ կյանքը ոչ թե անտեսանելի ինչ-որ հոգին է մադուն ապահովում, այլ բջիջները, որոնք  անընդհատ ինքնավերարտադրվում են.. և մարդը մահանում է, ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ հոգին է դուրս գալիս, այլ այն պատճառով, որ գեներում ծածկագրված գենետիկ հաղորդագրության միջոցով բջիջները դադարում են ինքնավերարտադրվել..այսինքն բջիջների կենսաբանական մահն է մարդուն հանգեցնում մահվան... դուք մտածում եք , որ մարդը միայն անմահ հոգու գոյության շնորհիվ կարող է հավիտյան ապրել, իրականում գիտությունը հերքում  է սա, քանի որ մարդը իր կենսաբանական մարմնով նույնպես կարող է հավիտյան ապրել, քանի որ բջիջները կարող են հավիտյան ինքնավերարտադրվել, իսկ վերատարդրումը կատարվում է ըստ ԴՆԹ գենետիկ կոդի, որը միլիոնավոր տարիներ կարող են անսխալ վերատադրվել, այն որ դա այժմ չի կատարվում դա նրանից է, որ պրոցեսի դադարը ծածկագրված է գեներում, ծածկագրողը` Աստվածն է..ըստ այդմ Աստված փոխելով մարդու գենետիկ կոդը կարող է մարդկանց հավիտյան կյանք տալ երկրի վրա...սա այն է ինչ քարոզում են վկաները, որը համահունչ է ժամանակակից գենտիկային և մոլեկուլյար կենսաբանությանը, իսկ անմահ հոգու գոյությունը դրանք փիլիսոփայական ընկալումներ են, որը նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչում չկա

----------


## Varzor

> կապված մարդկանց հարության հետ, որքանով տեղյակ եմ վկաները ընդունում են մարդկանց հարությունը և դա են քարոզում, որ մարդիկ հարություն են առնելու


Տենց էլ կա: Լիովին ճիշտ ես:
Եհովայի վկաների գաղափարախոսույան հիմնաքարն է.
1. գալու է հարության օրը, բոլոր մարդիք հարություն են առնելու՝ կենդանանալու են: 
2. լինելու է ահեղ դատաստանը, դատվելու են կենդանի մարդիք, ոչ թե հոգիները
3. արդյունքում կփրկվեն Միայն 144.000 մարդ, իբր թե՝ նախկինում ճշմարիտ ապրածները և Եհովայի վկաները: Եվ կստանան հավիտենական կյանք՝ երկրի վրա, Աստծո թագավորությունում:

Բայց աստեղ անհեթեթությունների շարան կա:
1. Ինչ ձևով են կենդանանալու մեռյալները՝ ինչ տեսքով և ինչ տարիքում? Չէ որ փկվելու դեպքում հավիտենական կյանք են ստանալու: Այս հարցին պատասխան չկա (կա, բայց հորինած ա ու անհիմն)
2. Միթե երկրի վրա կարող են ապել հարյուր միլիարդավոր մարդիք? Որտեղից սնունդ ու ապրելավայր? Չնայած, համատարած հարության գաղափարից հետո՝ սա անվիճելի է, որ փոքրիկ մանրուք է  :Wink: 
4. Բա ինչ է լինելու աշխարհով մեկ սփռված միլիոնավոր Եհովայի վկաների հետ, երբ նրանցից կընտրվեն 144.000-ը? Մեռնելու են? Այսինքն իրենք իրենց մեջ "մրցակցում" են 144.000-ի մեջ մտնելու համար  :Smile: 
5. Իսկ եթե նախկինում ճշմարիտ ապրածների թիվը գերազանցի 144.000-ը, ապա բոլոր վլաները մնալու են բորտին? այդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չի լինի, որ մի հատ հաշվեն տեսնեն տեղ կա, թե բոլորը զբաղված են ու անիմաստ տեղը իրենց ու մյուսների ներվերը չքայքայեն  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (06.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Տենց էլ կա: Լիովին ճիշտ ես:
> Եհովայի վկաների գաղափարախոսույան հիմնաքարն է.
> 1. գալու է հարության օրը, բոլոր մարդիք հարություն են առնելու՝ կենդանանալու են: 
> 2. լինելու է ահեղ դատաստանը, դատվելու են կենդանի մարդիք, ոչ թե հոգիները
> 3. արդյունքում կփրկվեն Միայն 144.000 մարդ, իբր թե՝ նախկինում ճշմարիտ ապրածները և Եհովայի վկաները: Եվ կստանան հավիտենական կյանք՝ երկրի վրա, Աստծո թագավորությունում:
> 
> Բայց աստեղ անհեթեթությունների շարան կա:
> 1. Ինչ ձևով են կենդանանալու մեռյալները՝ ինչ տեսքով և ինչ տարիքում? Չէ որ փկվելու դեպքում հավիտենական կյանք են ստանալու: Այս հարցին պատասխան չկա (կա, բայց հորինած ա ու անհիմն)
> 2. Միթե երկրի վրա կարող են ապել հարյուր միլիարդավոր մարդիք? Որտեղից սնունդ ու ապրելավայր? Չնայած, համատարած հարության գաղափարից հետո՝ սա անվիճելի է, որ փոքրիկ մանրուք է 
> ...



էդ 144000 պարտադիր չի որ եհովայի վկա  լինեն շատ հնարավոր է, որ դրանց մեջ լինեն մարգարեները, նաև շատ հնարավոր է հենց նյուտոնը լինի..վկաները չեն ասում որ 144000-ը միայն վկաներ են...144000 դրանք նրանք են որ ժառանգում են այսպես կոցված երկինքն  գնալը, հոգևոր մարմնով, իսկի մնացածները կենդանի միս ու արյունով հավիտյան ապրելու են երկրի վրա և պարտադիր չի որ բոլոր վկաներ լինեն, քանի որ ես ասեցի կարևորը մարդը հասած լինի ճշմարտություններին, շատ մարդիկ են եղել մինչ այժմ որ հասել են Ճշմարտության, սակայն  վկաները դեռ գոյություն չունեին, այսինքն ուզում եմ ասել, որ վկաները չեն ասում ով վկա չի եղել բացառվում է փրկությունը

----------


## Varzor

> Սաղմոս 145:4 <<Երբ *դուրս գա նրանց հոգին*, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց* բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։


Հենց քո գրածով պատասխանեմ  :Smile:  փաստորեն "Դուրս գա նրանց հոգին" անկապ ա գրված, որովհետև հոգի չկա  :Wink: 




> ի դեպ եթե իմ չափ կենսաբանություն իմանաիր կհասկանաիր, որ հոգու գոյությունը հերքում է նաև գիտությունը


Սուտ է, գիտությունը չի հերքում, պարզապես համարում է , որ հոգու գոյկությունը ապացուցված չէ՝ հաստատված չէ: Իսկ հերքելը նույնպես ապացույց է պահանջում՝ գիտության կանոնը դա է:
Ի դեպ նույն գիտնականները չեն կարողանում բացատրել, 
1. թե ինչու է մարդու քաշը մահվանից հետո պակասում
2. Ինչու է կնդանի բջիջը կենդանի, եվ ինչու է կենդանի բջիջը մահանում՝ առանց ոչնչացման: Ինչն է բջջին ստիպում, որ նա գործի, այլ ոչ թե ոչնչանա?:

Իսկ այս պահը ուղղակի բառացիորեն ու տառացիորեն թխած է արևելյան կրոններից



> Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա. էլ ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։


Փաստորեն ֆիզիկական մակարդակով, նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունից մարդու և անասունի միջև տարբերություն չկա: Այդ դեպքում ինչումն է արտահայտվում կենդանի ժամանակ մարդու մենաշնորհը Աստծո կողմից? Միայն հավերժական կյանքին հասնելու ունակությամբ? Թե մեկ այլ բանով էլ?

Հ.Գ.
Անձամբ ես չեմ հավատում, որ հոգիները գնում են դժոխք կամ դրախտ, քանի որ իմ մոտ հոգու պատկերացումը ու սահմանումը այլ է, քան եկեղեցիների մոտ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> 23 տարի Եհովայի հավատարիմ վկա լինելուց հետո Բիլ Բրաունինգը հայտնաբերեց, թե ինչն էր, որ Եհովայի վկաները երբեք իրեն չէին պատմել. դա այն էր, որ նա կարող էր Հիսուսի հետ անձնական հարաբերություն ունենալ: Բիլ Բրաունինգն իսկական քրիստոնյա դարձավ: Մի օր մեքենայով գնալիս մի ծանոթ վկայի տեսավ: Պատուհանից դուրս նայելով՝ ձեռքով արեց իր ընկերոջն ու բարեւեց: Այդ երեկո, երբ տուն վերադարձավ, նրան այսպիսի մի գրություն էր սպասում. «Բի՛լ... պարզապես քեզ հայտնելու համար, որ երբ դու անցար իմ կողքով եւ կանխամտածված կերպով ձեռքով բարեւեցիր ինձ, իմ պատասխանը դրա բարի ընդունելության արդյունք չէր, այլ մի սխալ, ինքնաբերաբար կատարված բնազդային գործողություն, քանի որ դու ինձ անակնկալի բերեցիր: Դժբախտաբար քո հեռանալուց հետո՛ միայն ճանաչեցի դավաճանիդ անախորժ դեմքը... Հասկացի՛ր, խնդրում եմ, քանի դեռ ես Եհովայի վկա եմ, դու ուրացող ես, մեր ընկերությունից հեռացված անձնավորություն, եւ դու քեզ ցույց տվեցիր որպես մեկը «չար ծառայի դասակարգից»: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ես քեզ համար ժամանակ եւ քեզ հետ անելիք չունեմ... Սատանան իսկապես քեզ վրա իշխանություն է վերցրել, եւ ես հույս ունեմ, որ երբեք քեզ նման չար սիրտ չեմ ունենա՝ կորցնելով հավատքս եւ շեղվելով ճշմարտությունից»:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Varzor (06.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> էդ 144000 պարտադիր չի որ եհովայի վկա  լինեն շատ հնարավոր է, որ դրանց մեջ լինեն մարգարեները, նաև շատ հնարավոր է հենց նյուտոնը լինի


Է տենց էլ գրել եմ, ուշադիր կարդա: Ասածս ենա, որ հնարավոր ա, որ էլ ազատ տեղ չկա  :Wink: 



> 144000 դրանք նրանք են որ ժառանգում են *այսպես կոցված երկինքն գնալը, հոգևոր մարմնով*, իսկի մնացածները *կենդանի միս ու արյունով հավիտյան ապրելու են երկրի վրա*


համ ասում են հոգի չկա, համ էլ հոգևորմ մարմնով ու հոգևոր գահ են ասում:
Տենց բան չկա գրված Աստվածաշնչում  :Wink:

----------


## Hurricane

> Հենց քո գրածով պատասխանեմ  փաստորեն "Դուրս գա նրանց հոգին" անկապ ա գրված, որովհետև հոգի չկա 
> 
> 
> 
> Սուտ է, գիտությունը չի հերքում, պարզապես համարում է , որ հոգու գոյկությունը ապացուցված չէ՝ հաստատված չէ: Իսկ հերքելը նույնպես ապացույց է պահանջում՝ գիտության կանոնը դա է:
> Ի դեպ նույն գիտնականները չեն կարողանում բացատրել, 
> 1. թե ինչու է մարդու քաշը մահվանից հետո պակասում
> 2. Ինչու է կնդանի բջիջը կենդանի, եվ ինչու է կենդանի բջիջը մահանում՝ առանց ոչնչացման: Ինչն է բջջին ստիպում, որ նա գործի, այլ ոչ թե ոչնչանա?:
> 
> ...



հոգի բառը Աստվածաշնչում նույնականացնում է անհատի հետ, անհատի գիտակցության հետ, բայց ոչ թե ինչ-որ անտեսանլի արարածի հետ...թե ինչու է կենդանի բջիջը կենդանի դա շատ պարզ է և թե ինչու է մահանում ասեցի, քանի որ ծածկագրված է գեներում, գեներից հրահանգը ստանում է և բջջի մեջ առկա ֆունկցիաները դադարում են գործելուց...բջիջը անընդհատ ինքնավերատադրրվող մարմին է...

----------


## Hurricane

> *Աղբյուր*


ախպոր նման ինտերնետից դար անցած ին ֆորմացիաներ ես քոփի փաստ ես անում...նույն ձևով կարել է ասել, Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ էր թակցնում, այն որ ես կարող եմ անձնական ահարաբերություն ունենալ թե Հիուսի և թե Եհովայի հետ...

----------


## Varzor

> հոգի բառը Աստվածաշնչում նույնականացնում է անհատի հետ, անհատի գիտակցության հետ, բայց ոչ թե ինչ-որ անտեսանլի արարածի հետ...թե ինչու է կենդանի բջիջը կենդանի դա շատ պարզ է և թե ինչու է մահանում ասեցի, քանի որ ծածկագրված է գեներում, գեներից հրահանգը ստանում է և բջջի մեջ առկա ֆունկցիաները դադարում են գործելուց...բջիջը անընդհատ ինքնավերատադրրվող մարմին է...


Տենց բան չկա, հենց թեկուզ մենակ հայերեն տարբերակը որ նայես կա "մարմին" "ոգի" և "հոգի", որոնք տարբեր բաներ են: Եթե քո ասածով է, ապա ինչպես ես բացատրում "հոգևոր" բառը և դրանից բխողո բոլոր "հոգևորները"??
Իսկ առողջ բջջի մահանալը զուտ ժամկետային տեսանկյունից ծածկագրելը (ծերացման գենը) ընդամենը ընամենը բերում է ֆունկցիոնալ փոփոխության, բայց դեռևս ոչինչ չի ապացուցվել, հերքվել կամ բացատրվել: տարբերակները շատ են, բայց արդյունքները տարբեր:

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ախպոր նման ինտերնետից դար անցած ին ֆորմացիաներ ես քոփի փաստ ես անում...նույն ձևով կարել է ասել, Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ էր թակցնում, այն որ ես կարող եմ անձնական ահարաբերություն ունենալ թե Հիուսի և թե Եհովայի հետ...


Գնա և տեղադրիր նման ինֆորմացիա Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցուն վերաբերվող թեմայում: Իսկ այս թեման Վկաների մասին է ու տեղադրածս ինֆորմացիան էլ նրանց մասին է: Իրական կյանքից է վերցված: Չկա-չկա քո պսևդոճշմարիտ հղումների ու կասկածելի մասնագետների չափ էլ չկա՞: :Dntknw:

----------

Varzor (06.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

Ավելի քան 100 տարի եհովայի վկաները հռչակում են Աստվածաշնչի պատգամը; Աստծու թագավորությունը վերացնելու է չարությունը, երկիրը դարձնելու է դրախտ և մարդկությանը հասցնելու է կատարելության: Սակայն բարի լուրը քարոզելու արդյունքում հաճախ հալածանքի մեծ ալիք է բարձրացել: Ինչու՞ է մեր դրական պատգամը բացասական արձագանք ունեցել: ինչպե՞ս ենք դիմադրել հակառկությանը և շարունակաել մեր գործունեությունը առ այսօր:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agI452mV0zU   Մաս 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P35iM...eature=related  Մաս 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMaCN...eature=related  Մաս 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omOT_...eature=related  Մաս 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZAWr...eature=related   մաս 5

----------


## Moonwalker

> Աստծու թագավորությունը վերացնելու է չարությունը, երկիրը դարձնելու է դրախտ և մարդկությանը հասցնելու է կատարելության: Սակայն բարի լուրը քարոզելու արդյունքում հաճախ հալածանքի մեծ ալիք է բարձրացել: Ինչու՞ է *մեր* դրական պատգամը բացասական արձագանք ունեցել: ինչպե՞ս *ենք* դիմադրել հակառկությանը և շարունակաել *մեր* գործունեությունը առ այսօր:


Իսկ քիչ առաջ ասում էիր, թե վկա չես ու քեզ հետաքրքրում է միայն Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ թարգմանությունը: Ի՞նչու ես կեղծում: Մի՞թե ինքդ քո կառույցի հանդեպ այնքան ճշմարտացիության զգացում չունես, որ բացեիբաց ու հպարտորեն հայտարարես քո ով լինելը: :Pardon: 




> Ավելի քան 100 տարի եհովայի վկաները հռչակում են Աստվածաշնչի պատգամը;


 :LOL: 
Եվ որքա՜ն բան է փոխվել ձեր ղեկավարների գլխում այս տարիների ընթացքում՝

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Իսկ քիչ առաջ ասում էիր, թե վկա չես ու քեզ հետաքրքրում է միայն Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ թարգմանությունը: Ի՞նչու ես կեղծում: Մի՞թե ինքդ քո կառույցի հանդեպ այնքան ճշմարտացիության զգացում չունես, որ բացեիբաց ու հպարտորեն հայտարարես քո ով լինելը:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Եվ որքա՜ն բան է փոխվել ձեր ղեկավարների գլխում այս տարիների ընթացքում՝



հարգելիս, եթե ես կիսում եմ Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությունները և ակամայից այդ ճշմարտությունները համընկնում են վկաների քարոզի հետ, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ ես վկա եմ...ես ինքս ոչ տնետուն քարոզում եմ, ոչ վկաների մոտ կնքված եմ և ոչ էլ իրենց ժողովներին եմ մասնակցում..այդ դեպքում ես ինչ իրավունք ունեմ ասելու թե ես վկա եմ? իսկ այդ տարեթվվերի մեծամասնությունը իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում հատկապես 1925թվականը, թվականներ մեծամասնությունը ադվենտիսներին ա այլ ոչ վկաներինը, վկաները իրենց ողջ կյանքում մեկ տարեթիվ են նշել միայն 1914 թվականը

----------


## Moonwalker

> հարգելիս, եթե ես կիսում եմ Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությունները և ակամայից այդ ճշմարտությունները համընկնում են վկաների քարոզի հետ, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ ես վկա եմ...ես ինքս ոչ տնետուն քարոզում եմ, ոչ վկաների մոտ կնքված եմ և ոչ էլ իրենց ժողովներին եմ մասնակցում..այդ դեպքում ես ինչ իրավունք ունեմ ասելու թե ես վկա եմ?


Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես, բայց դու քո ձեռքուվ ես հավաքել վերոմեջբերածս տեքստը, ուր հայերենի առաջին դեմքի հոգնակի թվի դերանունները գործածելով քեզ ու վկաներին դիտարկում էիր իբրև միասնություն: :Pardon: 
Գիտես, ես էությամբ բնապահպան եմ, բայց ալարկոտ լինելուս և/կամ այլ պատճառներով չեմ մասնակցել բնապահպանական որևէ կազմակերպության որևէ միջոցառման: Ու դրանից հետո իմ մտքով անգամ չի անցնում «Կանաչների միության» որևէ քաղաքացիական ձեռնարկի մասին պատմելիս «մենք»-ը գործածելով ինձ խցկել այնտեղ, որտեղ չկամ:

Չնայած, հարցն ըստ էության էական էլ չի, որովհետև բոլորն էլ աչքեր ունեն ու մեծ մասն էլ մտածելու կարողությունը դեռ չի կորցրել: :Xeloq: 





> իսկ այդ տարեթվվերի մեծամասնությունը իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում հատկապես 1925թվականը, թվականներ մեծամասնությունը ադվենտիսներին ա այլ ոչ վկաներինը, վկաները իրենց ողջ կյանքում մեկ տարեթիվ են նշել միայն 1914 թվականը


Նկարի սքինշոթը երևի հասկացար, որ *Վիքիփեդիայից* էր: Եթե տեսնում ես թվերի վերին աջ անկյունում փոքրիկ հղումներ կան թվերի տեսքով: Ու դրանց վրա կտտացնելով տեղափոխվում ես աղբյուրների հատված: Ինչքան նկատեցի աղբյուրները «ձեր» հեղինակավոր հեղինակներից են՝ Ռասսել ևն՝ հաճախ նաև էջի նշումով: :Smile:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես, բայց դու քո ձեռքուվ ես հավաքել վերոմեջբերածս տեքստը, ուր հայերենի առաջին դեմքի հոգնակի թվի դերանունները գործածելով քեզ ու վկաներին դիտարկում էիր իբրև միասնություն:
> Գիտես, ես էությամբ բնապահպան եմ, բայց ալարկոտ լինելուս և/կամ այլ պատճառներով չեմ մասնակցել բնապահպանական որևէ կազմակերպության որևէ միջոցառման: Ու դրանից հետո իմ մտքով անգամ չի անցնում «Կանաչների միության» որևէ քաղաքացիական ձեռնարկի մասին պատմելիս «մենք»-ը գործածելով ինձ խցկել այնտեղ, որտեղ չկամ:
> 
> Չնայած, հարցն ըստ էության էական էլ չի, որովհետև բոլորն էլ աչքեր ունեն ու մեծ մասն էլ մտածելու կարողությունը դեռ չի կորցրել:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Նկարի սքինշոթը երևի հասկացար, որ *Վիքիփեդիայից* էր: Եթե տեսնում ես թվերի վերին աջ անկյունում փոքրիկ հղումներ կան թվերի տեսքով: Ու դրանց վրա կտտացնելով տեղափոխվում ես աղբյուրների հատված: Ինչքան նկատեցի աղբյուրները «ձեր» հեղինակավոր հեղինակներից են՝ Ռասսել ևն՝ հաճախ նաև էջի նշումով:




նախ ես չեմ հավաքել, այլ քոփի փաստ եմ արել յութուբի ֆիլմի տակից, ուշադիր նայի յութուբի տեսանյութի մաս 1-ինում ասվում է էդ խոսքերը, ես այդ խոսքերի հետ կապ չունեմ...ախր չես հասկանում ոնց կարա 1799 և 1874 թվականը իրական լինել երբ այդ ժամանակ վկաներ չկաին?  1874 թվականը ադվենտիսների թիվն ա

----------


## Moonwalker

> նախ ես չեմ հավաքել, այլ քոփի փաստ եմ արել յութուբի ֆիլմի տակից, ուշադիր նայի յութուբի տեսանյութի մաս 1-ինում ասվում է էդ խոսքերը, ես այդ խոսքերի հետ կապ չունեմ


Չակերտներ («/») դնեիր ու նշեիր մեջբերման աղբյուրը: :Dntknw: 




> ...ախր չես հասկանում ոնց կարա 1799 և 1874 թվականը իրական լինել երբ այդ ժամանակ վկաներ չկաին?  1874 թվականը ադվենտիսների թիվն ա


Հուսով եմ Դիտարանի հայր կառույցի «Աստվածաշունչն ուսումնասիրողների շարժման» հիմնադրի և Վկաների դավանաբանության հայրերից մեկի *Չարլզ Ռասսելի* ''Studies in the Scriptures'' աշխատության 3-րդ հատորի (Նյու Յորք, 1917թ.) 132-րդ էջը՝

----------


## Hurricane

> Չակերտներ («/») դնեիր ու նշեիր մեջբերման աղբյուրը:
> 
> 
> 
> Հուսով եմ Դիտարանի հայր կառույցի «Աստվածաշունչն ուսումնասիրողների շարժման» հիմնադրի և Վկաների դավանաբանության հայրերից մեկի *Չարլզ Ռասսելի* ''Studies in the Scriptures'' աշխատության 3-րդ հատորի (Նյու Յորք, 1917թ.) 132-րդ էջը՝



ես ադվենտիսների գրականությունը կարդացել եմ մինչև օրս էլ 1874թվական ա, սակայն թե 1874 և թե 1914 ծագում են Աստվածաշնչի Հայտնություն և դանիել գրքերում առկա թվաբանական հաշվարկներից, նմանատիպ հաշվարկներ կատարել է նաև իսահակ նյուտոնը նշելով 2060թվականը, հաշվարկներ կատարելիս երբմն սխալ են հաշվարկում քանի որ հաշվարկը կախված է պատմական իրադարձությունների ժամանակագրությունից, օրինակ շատերը սկսում են հաշվես սկսած մթա 586թ-ից որպես բաբելոն երուսաղեմի ավերման տարեթիվ, վկաները հաշվում են մթա 607թվականը որպես երուսաղեմի տաճարի ավերման տարեթիվ...ըստ այդ լավ չեմ հիշում ոնց են հաշվել բայց անդվենտիսների հաշվածով ա ստացվել 1874թ-ին,.. այսինքն տարեթվեըը ոչ թե մարգարեություններ են կամ հայտնություններ այլ հաշվարներ, մենք կարող ենք Իսահակ նյուտոնին մեղադրել նրանում որ նա նշել է 2060թվականը որպես Արմագեդոնի տարեթիվ..անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ Իսահակ նյուտոնը սխալ է հաշվել, բայց դրա հետ մեկ տեղ իսահակ նյուտոնը հերքում էր երրորդության կեղծ գաղափարը

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ես ադվենտիսների գրականությունը կարդացել եմ մինչև օրս էլ 1874թվական ա, սակայն թե 1874 և թե 1914 ծագում են Աստվածաշնչի Հայտնություն և դանիել գրքերում առկա թվաբանական հաշվարկներից, նմանատիպ հաշվարկներ կատարել է նաև իսահակ նյուտոնը նշելով 2060թվականը, հաշվարկներ կատարելիս երբմն սխալ են հաշվարկում քանի որ հաշվարկը կախված է պատմական իրադարձությունների ժամանակագրությունից, օրինակ շատերը սկսում են հաշվես սկսած մթա 586թ-ից որպես բաբելոն երուսաղեմի ավերման տարեթիվ, վկաները հաշվում են մթա 607թվականը որպես երուսաղեմի տաճարի ավերման տարեթիվ...ըստ այդ լավ չեմ հիշում ոնց են հաշվել բայց անդվենտիսների հաշվածով ա ստացվել 1874թ-ին,.. այսինքն տարեթվեըը ոչ թե մարգարեություններ են կամ հայտնություններ այլ հաշվարներ, մենք կարող ենք Իսահակ նյուտոնին մեղադրել նրանում որ նա նշել է 2060թվականը որպես Արմագեդոնի տարեթիվ..անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ Իսահակ նյուտոնը սխալ է հաշվել, բայց դրա հետ մեկ տեղ իսահակ նյուտոնը հերքում էր երրորդության կեղծ գաղափարը


Քանի կար ասում էիր, թե այդ թվերն իրականում Վկաները չեն ներկայացրել: Հիմա էլ անհերքելի փաստերի ճնշման տակ ասում ես, դե մարդ էին սխալվել են: :LOL: 
Ու ընդհանրապես աշխարհի վերջի ժամկետների մասին հաշվումները անիմաստ են, քանի որ 
_«Այլ վասն աւուրն այնորիկ եւ ժամու՝ ո՛չ ոք գիտէ»_ Մարկոս 13:32

Իսկ դու հիմա դրան այսպես թեթև նայելով մոռանում ես, որ մարդիկ են եղել, որ հավատացել են այդ ցնդաբանությանը: Այստեղ տեղին եմ համարում մեջբերել մի հատված Դիտարանի նախկին փոխնախագահ Հայդեն Քովինգսթոնի հարցաքննությունից.




> *Դատախազ -* Ձեր տարածած մարգարեությունը սուտ է՞ր:
> *Քովինգսթոն -* Այո, ես համաձայն եմ:
> *Դ. -* Եհովայի վկաները պարտավո՞ր էին այն ընդունել:
> *Ք. -* Դա ճշմարիտ է:
> *Դ. -* Եթե կազմակերպության որևէ անդամ ունենար սեփական կարծիքը մարգարեության մասին, որ այն սուտ է և հայտներ այն, նրան կհեռացնեին կազմակերպությունից և ուրացո՞ղ կռչակեին:
> *Ք. -* Այո....մեր նպատակն է հայացքների միասնություն ունենալը:
> *Դ. -* Միասնություն ամեն գնո՞վ:
> *Ք. -* Միասնություն անեն գնով...
> *Դ. -* Միասնություն, հիմնված սուտ մարգարեությունն ընդունելու հարկադրանքի վրա՞:
> ...


Իրականում հորինված մարգարեության ստահոդության մասին բարձրաձայնողը արժանի է մահվան: :Shok:  Ու սա 20-րդ դարում: :Wacko:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011), Արէա (07.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Քանի կար ասում էիր, թե այդ թվերն իրականում Վկաները չեն ներկայացրել: Հիմա էլ անհերքելի փաստերի ճնշման տակ ասում ես, դե մարդ էին սխալվել են:
> Ու ընդհանրապես աշխարհի վերջի ժամկետների մասին հաշվումները անիմաստ են, քանի որ 
> _«Այլ վասն աւուրն այնորիկ եւ ժամու՝ ո՛չ ոք գիտէ»_ Մարկոս 13:32
> 
> Իսկ դու հիմա դրան այսպես թեթև նայելով մոռանում ես, որ մարդիկ են եղել, որ հավատացել են այդ ցնդաբանությանը: Այստեղ տեղին եմ համարում մեջբերել մի հատված Դիտարանի նախկին փոխնախագահ Հայդեն Քովինգսթոնի հարցաքննությունից.
> 
> 
> 
> Իրականում հորինված մարգարեության ստահոդության մասին բարձրաձայնողը արժանի է մահվան: Ու սա 20-րդ դարում:


նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ 1874թվականը աշխարհի վերջի հաշվարկը չի, ես չեմ հավատում, որ դա վկաներ են այդ թիվը ընդունել, դա ադվենտիսների հաշվարկածն , իսկ ադվենտիսները աշխարհի վերջ կամ արմագեդոն չեն հաշվարկել, այլ Հիսուսի թագավորության սկզբն են հաշվարկել, որը աշխարհի վերջ չի և նույնիսկ մարգարեություն չի, ասեմ ավելին, ես ինքս հաշվարկի փորձեր եմ կատարել, հետո ինչ բայց ոչ թե աշխարհի վերջի հաշվարկի այլ պատմական իրադարձությունների հաշվարկի, Դանեիել գրքում, ողջ պատմությունը սկսած եգիտական, բաբելոնական, մարա-պարսկաստանի, հունաստանի և հռոմեական իշխանությունների ողջ պատմությունը Դանեիելը գրել է նույիսկ հաշվարկի մեթոդոլոգիան է տվել, այսօր հնարավոր է հաշվել մինչև երկրոդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը ճշգրիտ տարեթվերով ելենելով դանիելի գրքի տվյալններից, եթե Աստված չէր ցանակնում, որ մարդիկ հաշվարներ չանեին, թող դանիելը թվեր չնշեր, բայց դանեիլը նշել է կոնկրետ թվեր, այնպես որ մեղք չկա այդ թվերը իրար գումարել հանելով... ոչ մեկ ոչ մի տեղ չի ասել որ մարգերացել են...Հիսուսից հետո ով ասի մարգարեացել է դա կլինի սուտ մարգարե... իսկ վկաների պատմությունը իմ տված տսանյութերում հստակ ասվում է թերությունները նույնպես

ահա նայի այս տեսանյութը և կտեսնես, որ ողջ պատմական իրադարձությունները դանիելը գրի է առել թե իրենից առաջ և թե հետո նշելով կոնկրետ տարեթվեր մինչև երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ հնարավոր է հաշվել`   http://rutube.ru/tracks/3314629.html

----------


## Moonwalker

> ահա նայի այս տեսանյութը և կտեսնես, որ ողջ պատմական իրադարձությունները դանիելը գրի է առել թե իրենից առաջ և թե հետո նշելով կոնկրետ տարեթվեր մինչև երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ հնարավոր է հաշվել`   http://rutube.ru/tracks/3314629.html


Արի դու ինձ վիդեոներ հրամցնելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ կլինի Վկաների դավանաբանական հայրերի գործերը կարդա կամ գոնե մի թեթև աչքի *անցկացրու,* թե ինչ տարաբնույթ ու զարմանազան կանխատեսումներ են արել նրանք: Մարդու ծիծաղն է գալիս:

Մի՞թե Ռութերֆորդը ("Millions Now Living Will Never Die", 1920թ., էջեր 89-90) չէր մարգարեանում (նման «կանխատեսման» համար այլ բառ չի գալիս միտքս), որ 1925թ. Աբրահամը, Իսահակն ու այլ մարգարեներն են վերադառնալու՝*

«Therefore we may confidently expect that 1925 will mark the return of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob and the faithful prophets of old.»

*Եվ Վկաների արձագանքը 70 տարվա կենսափորձի խորքից.
«Ինչպիսի՜ հիանալի հեռանկար: Թեև սխալված, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նրանք հաճույքով կիսվում էին այլոց հետ:» (*«What a happy prospect! Though mistaken, they eagerly shared it with others.»,* "Proclaimers of God's Kingdom", 1993թ., էջ 632)

Ո՜ւֆ, ջղայնացա. գնամ-քնեմ: :Cry:

----------


## Hurricane

> Արի դու ինձ վիդեոներ հրամցնելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ կլինի Վկաների դավանաբանական հայրերի գործերը կարդա կամ գոնե մի թեթև աչքի *անցկացրու,* թե ինչ տարաբնույթ ու զարմանազան կանխատեսումներ են արել նրանք: Մարդու ծիծաղն է գալիս:
> 
> Մի՞թե Ռութերֆորդը ("Millions Now Living Will Never Die", 1920թ., էջեր 89-90) չէր մարգարեանում (նման «կանխատեսման» համար այլ բառ չի գալիս միտքս), որ 1925թ. Աբրահամը, Իսահակն ու այլ մարգարեներն են վերադառնալու՝*
> 
> «Therefore we may confidently expect that 1925 will mark the return of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob and the faithful prophets of old.»
> 
> *Եվ Վկաների արձագանքը 70 տարվա կենսափորձի խորքից.
> «Ինչպիսի՜ հիանալի հեռանկար: Թեև սխալված, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նրանք հաճույքով կիսվում էին այլոց հետ:» (*«What a happy prospect! Though mistaken, they eagerly shared it with others.»,* "Proclaimers of God's Kingdom", 1993թ., էջ 632)
> 
> Ո՜ւֆ, ջղայնացա. գնամ-քնեմ:


ինձ հետաքրքրում է վկաների այսօրվա ուսմունքը արդյոք համապատասախոնում է Աստվածաշնչին? պատասխանը այո, քանի որ երրոդությւոն Աստվածաշնչում չկա, հետևաբար բոլոր եկեղեցինները որոնք ընդունում են երրոդությունը կեղծ են...ինձ հետաքրքրում է արդյոք վկաներ թարգմանածշ Աստվածաշունչը ճիշտ է թարգմանված միանաշանակ այո.., կա ինչ-որ մեկը որ կարողանա 5 սխալ թարգմանություն նշի վկաներ թարգմանությւոնից? ես կարող եմ 100  սխալ թարգմանություն նշել Առաելական եկեղեցու...իսկ էդ պատմություները մարգարեանալու լուրջ չեմ ընդուոնում, քանի որ ինչ որ բառակապակցությունները կտելով գրքից հրամցնում եք,, չկարդալով ամբողջ գիրքը.. թե ինչ իմաստով են ինչ որ բաներ ասվել..իմ համար կարևորը դավանաբանություն է, քանի որ եթե մենք կաթոլիկ ուղղափառ և առաքելական եկեղցու պատմությունները թերթենք բացի արյունից, մարդկանց թալանելուց ուրիշ բան չենք գտնի...


ուզում ես պատմությանը անրադառնաք? խնդրեմ`  

Բենիկ Ծ. Վարդապետը (Եղիազարյան) եղել է Էջմիածնի միաբան և Կոմիտասի մոտ ընկերներից մեկը:  Բենիկ Ծ. Վարդապետը գրում է <<Սակայն վերջին ժամանակներում *հայոց յեկեղեցու ամուրիությունը լկտի անառակություն ե դարձել*, *իսկ վանքերը` անառակության շկոլա*, վորտեղից անառակությունը ծավալվում ե հայ ժողովրդի մեջ:ին վանականությունը ամուրիության հետևանքով և կանանց սակավ այցելությամ*բ վանքերին տարված եր հակաբնական ախտերով,* վորի պատճառով շատերը խեղանդամ եյին դառնում, մեջքի ուղեղի չորացումով (сухотка) և վոտների անդամալուծությամբ քարշ եյին տալիս իրենց թշվառ գոյությունը մինչև վաղահաս գերեզման: Արվամոլությունը ընդունված բարք դարձավ վանքերում և անմեղ ու մոլորված պատանիները հասակ առնելով արյունարբու թշնամի դարձան վանքերին ու վանականներին. Մեղավոր չեն վանքերում դաստիարակություն և ուսումն ստացած տղայքը վոր այսոր թքում են վանականների յերեսին և իրենց պրոպագանդան ուղղում վանական կյանքի դեմ:
*Դրանցից մինը` Ճեմարանի մի աշակերտ, պատվի, զգացումի զարգացումով չը կարողացավ տանել ընկերների ակնարկները իր տխուր պատանեկության մասին և Ճեմարանի յերկրորդ հարկի լուսամուտից իրեն ձգեց, ջարդ ու փշուր յեղավ և մեռավ:*
 Ավելի պակաս մոլի վանականները հակաբնական ախտերից հեռու մնալու համար, ավելի բնականին եյին դիմում: Լեգենդա չե, վոր Եջմիածնի շենքերի պարիսպներից գեշերները, յերբ պարիսպները փակ եյին լինում, պարանով կապած կողովով կանայք եյին քաշվում պարիսպների վրայով դեպի վեր. Լեգենդա չե, վոր յափունջիներում կոլոլված, փափախներով ծածկված կանայք մթանը վանական խցերն եյին մտնում:Իրականություն ե, վոր 90-ական թվականների նոր սերունդը, ունևորները, *Թիֆլիսից հեռագրով անբարո կանայք եյին պատվիրում և «դրախտի գիշերներ» սարքում Վեհարանին կից Լաբյուրինթոս սենյակներում:* Բանն այնտեղ հասավ, վոր իր մաքրությունը պահած Տաճատ վարդապետը (հետո վերարկուն հանեց) ատրճանակով եր սպառնում այդպիսիներին և վախեցնում կանանց:Լենինականի մի քահանա բողոքել եր սինոդին իր վատավարկ կնոջ դեմ և պնդել եր լուծել իր ամուսնությունը. Կինը վրեժ առավ բոլոր վանական ջոջերից. բոլորին այցելեց. Նրան ջոջ սրբերը սիրով ընդունեցին. «մատաղն իր վոտքովն ե եկել»: Յեվ հանկարծ 2-3 ամիս վանականները ժամ չեյին գալիս, հիվանդ եյին: Ի՞նչ էր յեղել, վոչինչ. «քամին տվել, մրսել եյին…»: Այս դեպքի մասին յես ժամանակին գրել եմ, և ավելացրել. «Ամուսնությունը, սերը արգելված ե Եջմիածնի համար, իսկ պոռնկությունը իրավունք ե»:Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս, վորի մոտ շաբաթը յերկու անգամ կառքով մի-մի կին եր գալիս մոտակա Ո. գյուղից: Կառքը գալիս վանականները սովոր եյին ասել. «Վանքին հարսը եկավ»: Յեվ այդ ողորմելի «վանքի հարսին» վերջիվերջո ազգականները քարշ տվին տարան Հռիփսիմեյի վանքի պարիսպների տակ և սպանեցին:Ահա մի *յեպիսկոպոս ճանկել եր մի անմեղ սիրուն աղջիկ Նվարդ անունով, իբրև աղախին. նա այդ յեպիսկոպոսի մոտ փչացավ*, նրանից ել հիվանդացավ, տեղափոխվեց մի վարդապետի մոտ և ինչ վոր ստացել եր յեպիսկոպոսից, իրավամբ հաղորդեց վարդապետին: Վարդ ու Նվարդ քեֆ արեցին, բայց մի քանի ամսից հետո այդպիսիներին գթացող Եջմիածինը իր «սխալական» վարդապետին Թիֆլիս ուղարկեց բժշկվելու ութն ամսով: Աղջիկը մարդու գնաց. լսեցի, բացվել ե բունը, հայտնողն յեղել ե հիվանդությունը և աղջկան մարդը սրախողխող ե արել:Ահա մի ուրիշ վարդապետ, վորին Նորր-Բայազեդում մի մեծ ընթրիքի ժամանակ մի զինվորական թուրը հանած փախցրեց սեղանից. վարդապետը վեղարը թողած փողոցն ընկավ ու ազատվեց. ի՞նչ եր յեղել. հենց սեղանի վրա լավ չեր պահել իրեն սպայի կնոջ նկատմամբ: Նույն վարդապետին յերկու տարի առաջ Կիսլովոդսկի յեկեղեցում պատարագի ժամանակ մի տղամարդ ջարդեց փայտով, նրա խաղերի համար կնոջ հետ: Վարդապետը փախավ տեղից, վեղարը հանեց ղրկեց Եջմիածին, աշխարհականացավ, անցավ Նախիջևան, նշանվեց այս ել անհաջող անցավ, վերստին վանք յեկավ, վեղարն առավ և «Գերագույն Խորհրդի» սիրելին դարձավ:Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս, վորին Վաղարշապատի այգիներից մեկում մի գաղթական կնոջ հետ բռնեցին հանցանքի մեջ այգու հարևանները և թքեցին յերեսին:Նույնի փորում մի յեղան ցցելու փորձն արավ մի տղա «սրբազանի» աղախնոց պատճառով, բայց չը թողին:*Նույն յեպիսկոպոսը ամենահայտնի անբարոյական կանանց ընդունում և ճանապարհ դնելիս, որը ցերեկով, ափաշկարա մի-մի մեշոկ ցորեն դնում կնոջ բերած ծառայի շալակին և ղրկում:*Այս մարդու համար չարաճճի պատանիները մի զատկական նվեր եյին տվել երկտողով ու կպցրել նրա պատին, վոր հետևյալն ե. «Համ աքլոր յես, համ հավ ես,- պառավ տեսնես կամաչես, աղջիկ տեսնես` կը կանչես»: Տարիներ առաջ Եջմիածնում մի խումբ լվացարար ռուս կանայք կային. վանականներն իրենց լվացքի անունով հրավիրում եյին նրանց. բարձրացավ մի մեծ խայտառակություն, գործը հասավ գավառապետին, վորը «բարի յեղավ խնայելու վանականներին, վոր օրենքով արտոնյալ եյին»:*Ահա մի տարեց վարդապետ վորի կյանքը միայն անառակությամբ ե անցել*: Յես և Հուսիկ վարդապետը (այժմ յեպիսկ.) վկա յեղանք թե ինչպես իրար ծեծեցին «առաքինի» վարդապետն ու պոռնիկ կինը, վորը պահանջում էր իր բարձերն ու «վարձը»: Յես առ ամոթս սպառնացի կնոջը և հազիվ դուրս քշեցի վանքից: Ահա մի յեպիսկոպոս` վորին մի աղջկա ազգականները (ինչպես քննության ժամանակ լսվում եր) զարկեցին դաշույնով ուղղակի սրտի մեջ և յեթե դաշույնի ծայրը ուժեղ յեպիսկոպոսի հաստ կողի վրա կոտրված չը լիներ, նա մեռած պիտի լիներ: Հայ ազգի թշվառությունը քաղցած, աղքատ գաղթական աղջիկներով ու կանանցով լցրեց վանքը: Ստեղծվեց աղախիների սիստեմը:
 Բանն այնպիսի ծավալ ստացավ, վոր* Թ.Թադեոսյանը «Հորիզոնում» մի մեծ հոդված գրեց և Եջմիածնին անվանեց «մեծ անառականոց»*! Կաթողիկոսն այդ հոդվածի տպավորության տակ մի խիստ հրաման արձակեց «Վանական Խորհրդին» յերեք որվա ընթացքում հեռացնել վանքից բոլոր կանանց և աղջիկներին: Սակայն այդ ջոջերը, վոր այժմ հլու հնազանդություն են պահանջում ստորադրյալ վարդապետներից, և վոչ մեկը «աղախին» հեռացրեց և բանի տեղ չդրեց կաթողիկոսի հրամանը: Այդ 1920թ. եր:

Խրիմյան կաթողիկոսը միշտ դեմ եր արտահայտվում կուսակրոնությունը և ծաղրում: Իզմիրլյան կաթողիկոսն ասում եր. «Իբրև անհատ մը, իբրև Իզմիրլյան կընդունեմ, վոր ամուրիությունը անառակության կը տրամադրե, բայց իբրև կաթողիկոս, չեմ կրնար փոխել այդ կարգը. այդ ազգային ժողովի գործն ե»:

Գևորգ Ե. կաթողիկոսը քահանաների կրկնամուսնություն մտցրեց առանց ազգ-յեկեղ. ժողովի և լավ արեց, վորպեսզի քահանաներին անառակությունից ազատի և զավակներին փրկի գեշ ազդեցություններից:

*Անառակության հետ սերտ կապված ե թալանը, գողությունը: Հասկանալի յե թե թալանն ուր ե գնում:* Յես ցավում եմ կեղծիքի վրա, վոր անաբարոյականություն ե, վոր վիրավորում ե ինձ խորապես. ցավում եմ քո տղա ու աղջիկ զավակների վրա, վորոնք տգեղ բարքեր են տանելու վանքերից դեպի կյանք: Պաշտպանիր զավակներիդ պատիվը, բարոյականը, հեռացրու նրանց վանքերից և շտապիր վռնդել գարշ ամուրիությունն այն տեղերից>>:  Բենիկ Ծ.Վարդապետ Յերևան, 1924թ.

http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/society40993.html

----------


## Hurricane

Առաքելական <Սուրբ> եկեղեցու անառակ կյանքը լավ ա? * Թ.Թադեոսյանը «Հորիզոնում» մի մեծ հոդված գրեց և Եջմիածնին անվանեց «մեծ անառականոց»!*

* հայոց յեկեղեցու ամուրիությունը լկտի անառակություն ե դարձել, իսկ վանքերը` անառակության շկոլա,*


Իզուր չէ, որ իսահակ նյուտոնը Եկեղեցուն անվանել է <Մեծ Բաբելոն> այսինքն` Մայր Անառակների

----------


## Jarre

Իմ հարգելի համաակումբցիներ *Ռուֆուս* և *Moonwalker*, չե՞ք ասի ինչո՞ւ է ձեզ այդքան հուզում *Hurricane*-ի կրոնական պատկանելիությունը  :Think: 




> Իսկ քիչ առաջ ասում էիր, թե վկա չես ու քեզ հետաքրքրում է միայն Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ թարգմանությունը: Ի՞նչու ես կեղծում: Մի՞թե ինքդ քո կառույցի հանդեպ այնքան ճշմարտացիության զգացում չունես, որ բացեիբաց ու հպարտորեն հայտարարես քո ով լինելը:





> Չակերտներ («/») դնեիր ու նշեիր մեջբերման աղբյուրը:


*Moonwalker* ջան, Hurricane-ը մի քանի անգամ արդեն նշել է, որ ինքը Եհովայի վկա չէ, ինչո՞ւ ես կասկածում կամ ինչո՞վ է դա կարևոր։ 

Ինչպես ինքդ ես նշում, եթե վկա լիներ հպարտության զգացումով կպատասխաներ հարցիդ, ինչո՞ւ պիտի թաքցներ։





> Hurricane, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, կասե՞ք դուք ինչի «վկա» եք, կամ որ եկեղեցուն եք պատկանում:





> Մեկ էլ չհասկացա, թե որևէ կրոնական ուղղության չպատկանող անձը ինչու է այսպես ինքնամոռաց պաշտպանում եհովայի վկաներին:


*Ռուֆուս* ջան, եթե փորձես այս թեմայի առաջին էջերը նայել, ապա կգտնես նույնիսկ քեզ մտերիմ ակումբային ընկերներ, ովքեր նույնպես այս թեմայում կատարել են ոչ ավանդական ու շատերի համար չհարգվող գրառումներ ու դու ինձանից էլ լավ գիտես, որ իրենք վկաներ չեն։

----------


## հովարս

> Ձեր թարգմանություններից մեջբերումներ մի արա, դրանք նենգափոխված են:
> Նախ ոչ մեկը չի հերքում , որ Աստծու անուններից մեկն էլ Եհովա է, բայց դա հիմք չի հանդիսանում ձեր նման մոլորյալներին անվանվել Եհովայի վկաներ: Եթե դուք վկաներ եք , ապա ասա տեսնենք թե ի՞նչ եք դուք վկայում,
> * հրաշքներին չեք հավատում,
>  հարությանը չեք հավատում,
>  դժոխքը և դրախտը չեք ընդունում,
>  հոգու գոյությանը չեք հավատում, 
>  Սուրբ Հոգին չեք ընդունում,
>  Քրիստոսին չեք ընդունում, ձեր համար նա Միքաէլ հրեշտակապետն է, 
> ապաշխարություն և վերստին ծնունդ դուք չեք ընդունում* և շատ այլ բաներ , դե ասա տեսնեմ ի՞նչ ես վկայում, մենակ Նրա անո՞ւնը, դա Հին Կտակարանը առանց ձեզ էլ է ասել :
> Բավական չի , որ դու խաբված ես, ուրիշներին էլ ես հետդ խաբեության մեջ գցում, ինչ որ յառլիկավոր ամերիկացիների հետևից ընկած մոլորություններ եք տարածում: Քանի՞ անգամ ձեր առաջնորդները ձեզ խաբեցին , թե աշխարհի վերջն է , դեռ չխրատվեցի՞ք, թե՞ ուզում ես կաշվիդ վրա զգաս, ուշքի՛ արի: Էս պռոֆեսորը, էն պռոֆեսորը մեզ համար հեղինակություն չեն,* նրանք բոլորն էլ Մասսոններ են ինպես և ձեր կազմակերպությունը* ,մի քիչ մտածի , թե ինչ է շուրջդ կատարվում:


Ժառ ջան, ուշադիր կարդա և տես ինչ եմ գրել և ինչ եք պատասխանում:





> նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չէմ...ինչքանով գիտեմ վկաները ընդունում են Հիսուսի* հարությունը*, որպես պատմական փաստ, այնպես որ հարության մասին դատարկաբանությունը չանցավ, հրաշքների պահը չհասկացա, թե որտեղ ա գրած և ինչ հրաշքի պետք է հավատալ...
> 
> հոգու գոյությունը առաջին հերթին Աստվածաշունչը չի ընդունում հետո նոր վկաները` 
> 
> Սաղմոս 145:4 <<*Երբ դուրս գա նրանց հոգին, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։
> 
> Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա.* էլ ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի*, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։
> 
> ժողովող 9: 5 <<Նրանք, որ կենդանի են, գիտեն, թէ իրենք մեռնելու են, *իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն*>>
> ...


 Գուցե և ընդունում են , բայց ոչ որպես Աստծու որդի՝ Աստված, այլ ինչպես բոլոր հրեշտակները , հրեշտակապետերրը և այլն:
Եթե Հայաստանում լինեի, կբերեի ապացույցներ 80ական թվերի "стражевая башня"-ից, գուցէ համոզվեիք, չնայած կասկածում եմ:



> Հովարս ջան, նույն կերպ ես կարող ես հարցնել, իսկ Աստվածաշնչում ո՞րտեղ է գրված *անմահ* հոգու գոյության մասին։


կարդա գրածս , որտե՞ղ եմ  գրել* անմահ* բառը :
Ինչ վերաբերվում է որ ես էլ մեջբերումներ անեմ Սբ Գրքից, ահա ,  Տիտ.3:10-11.«Հերձուածող մարդէ՝ առաջին ու երկրորդ անգամ խրատելէ յետոյ՝ ետ քաշուէ, գիտնալով որ այնպիսին խոտորած է և մեղք կը գործե ինքզինք դատապարտելով»(քեզ նկատի չունեմ), կամ  Գաղատ.1: 8-9. «...եթե մենք, կամ երկնքեն հրեշտակ մը, ավետարանէ ձեզի անկէ տարբերը՝ որ մենք ավետարանեցինք ձեզի, նզովեա՛լ ըլլայ:  Ինչպես առաջ ըսինք, հիմա ալ նորեն կ՝ըսեմ. «եթե մեկը ձեր ընդունածէն ուրիշ ավետարան քարոզելու ըլլայ ձեզի, նզովեալ ըլլայ»:



հ.գ.
 Հարգելի ''վկա'',  Ժողովողը եթե ուշադիր և ամբողջությամբ կարդաս, գուցե հասկանաս բերածդ մեջբերումները, քանի որ, ամեն արտահայտություն ունի իր շարունակությունը, դրա մասին  ասեց  Տեր Հիսուսը. «... գրված է նաև...» (Մատթ. 4:7)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, ուշադիր կարդա և տես ինչ եմ գրել և ինչ եք պատասխանում:


*Հովարս* ջան, ուշադիր եմ կարդացել  :Wink:  Ասածս ինտերնետային շփման էթիկային էր վերաբերում ոչ թե կրոնին, Հովարս ջան։

----------


## հովարս

> *Հովարս* ջան, ուշադիր եմ կարդացել  Ասածս ինտերնետային շփման էթիկային էր վերաբերում ոչ թե կրոնին, Հովարս ջան։


Հազար ներողություն Ժառ ջան, չեմ հասկանում , ինչ կապ ունի ճշմարտությունը էթիկայի հետ, ավելի ճիշտ, էթիկային զոհ գնալով ստի՞ն պիտի հարմարվեմ, քավ լիցի: «Ձեր այոն լինի այո, և ոչը՝ ո՛չ», ինձ չի ասվել կեղծավորությունով ''գործդ'' առաջ տար: Ինչևիցե՝ չեմ հասկանում, չեմ ընդունում:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

փաստերի և հստակ արգումենտների ճշնշման տակ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հավատքը պաշտպանողները ջախջախիչ պարտություն կրեցին չկարողալով բերել որևէ օրինակ թե <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը> նենգափախոված է, չկարողանալով հիմնավորել հոգու գոյությունը, այն դեպքում երբ ես փաստերի և արգումենտների տարափ տեղացի, որ մարդը հոգի չունի թե ըստ գիտության և թե ըստ Աստվածաշնչի...փաստերով և արգումենտներով հիմնավորեցի, որ Եհովան է միակ Աստվածը ըստ եսայիա 45:5...Այսպոիսով երրորդությունը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա, հոգու գոյությունը գաղափարը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա...հետևաբար այն այն կրոնական ուղղությունները որոնք ընդունում են երրորդության և հոգու գոյության գաղափարը հակասատվածաշնչյան են և աղանդներ են, կոչ եմ անում պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդների դեմ, որոնք ընդունում են երրորդության հակաստավածաշնչյան ուսմունքը....

----------


## Jarre

> Հազար ներողություն Ժառ ջան, չեմ հասկանում , ինչ կապ ունի ճշմարտությունը էթիկայի հետ, ավելի ճիշտ, էթիկային զոհ գնալով ստի՞ն պիտի հարմարվեմ, քավ լիցի: «Ձեր այոն լինի այո, և ոչը՝ ո՛չ», ինձ չի ասվել կեղծավորությունով ''գործդ'' առաջ տար: Ինչևիցե՝ չեմ հասկանում, չեմ ընդունում:


Դե, Հովարս ջան, եթե քաղաքավարությունը ու կեղծավորությունը քեզ համար նույն բանն են, ապա հաստատ ճիշտ ճանարապհն ես ընտրել։ Իմ խնդրանքն էր ընդամենը, որ իրար հանդեպ տարրական հարգանքով խոսեիք, այդքան բան։

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> փաստերի և հստակ արգումենտների ճշնշման տակ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հավատքը պաշտպանողները ջախջախիչ պարտություն կրեցին չկարողալով բերել որևէ օրինակ թե <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը> նենգափախոված է, չկարողանալով հիմնավորել հոգու գոյությունը, այն դեպքում երբ ես փաստերի և արգումենտների տարափ տեղացի, որ մարդը հոգի չունի թե ըստ գիտության և թե ըստ Աստվածաշնչի...փաստերով և արգումենտներով հիմնավորեցի, որ Եհովան է միակ Աստվածը ըստ եսայիա 45:5...Այսպոիսով երրորդությունը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա, հոգու գոյությունը գաղափարը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա...հետևաբար այն այն կրոնական ուղղությունները որոնք ընդունում են երրորդության և հոգու գոյության գաղափարը հակասատվածաշնչյան են և աղանդներ են, կոչ եմ անում պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդների դեմ, որոնք ընդունում են երրորդության հակաստավածաշնչյան ուսմունքը....


*Hurricane* ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկի դեմ պայքարելու կարիք չունի։ Այսինքն, եթե ավելի ճիշտ ասեմ, ով կարիք ունի պայքարելու արդեն շատ լավ պայքարում է և բոլորը դա տեսնում են։ Խոսքս միայն ֆորումի մասին չէ, այլ ֆորումից դուրս մեր առօրյայի։
Իսկ այդ ընթացքում մինչ մարդիկ պայքարում են իրար դեմ ու երբեմն ահավոր նենգ ու ոչ թե հավատացյալին, այլ մարդ արարածին անվայել կերպերով, Աստծուն իսկական հավատացողները ու սիրողները այդ հավատքն ու սերը ցույց են տալիս իրենց սիրով միմայնց նկատմամբ ու իրենց քրիստոնեական արպելակերպով, իսկ թե ո՞վ է այդպես ապրում կարծում եմ կարող է տեսնել ցանկացած մարդ, ով մի քանի րոպե կանգ կառնի ու կմտածի մինչև հիմա իր լսածները ու տեսածները և կանի եզրահանգում։
Այնպես, որ սխալ եմ համարում պայքարի կոչերդ, Hurricane։ Դու ներկայացրեցիր քո ունեցած տեղեկությունները, որոնցից շատերը փատեր էին։ Եթե մարդ դրանից հետո շարունակում է ծաղրել, ապա կարելի է պարզապես դադարեցնել զրույցը, ինչը ես վաղուց արել եմ «ԴԱՐ» Ակումբի Կրոն բաժնում, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ չեմ դիմանում, բայց դա էլ բուժելի է  :LOL:

----------


## Hurricane

> *Hurricane* ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկի դեմ պայքարելու կարիք չունի։ Այսինքն, եթե ավելի ճիշտ ասեմ, ով կարիք ունի պայքարելու արդեն շատ լավ պայքարում է և բոլորը դա տեսնում են։ Խոսքս միայն ֆորումի մասին չէ, այլ ֆորումից դուրս մեր առօրյայի։
> Իսկ այդ ընթացքում մինչ մարդիկ պայքարում են իրար դեմ ու երբեմն ահավոր նենգ ու ոչ թե հավատացյալին, այլ մարդ արարածին անվայել կերպերով, Աստծուն իսկական հավատացողները ու սիրողները այդ հավատքն ու սերը ցույց են տալիս իրենց սիրով միմայնց նկատմամբ ու իրենց քրիստոնեական արպելակերպով, իսկ թե ո՞վ է այդպես ապրում կարծում եմ կարող է տեսնել ցանկացած մարդ, ով մի քանի րոպե կանգ կառնի ու կմտածի մինչև հիմա իր լսածները ու տեսածները և կանի եզրահանգում։
> Այնպես, որ սխալ եմ համարում պայքարի կոչերդ, Hurricane։ Դու ներկայացրեցիր քո ունեցած տեղեկությունները, որոնցից շատերը փատեր էին։ Եթե մարդ դրանից հետո շարունակում է ծաղրել, ապա կարելի է պարզապես դադարեցնել զրույցը, ինչը ես վաղուց արել եմ «ԴԱՐ» Ակումբի Կրոն բաժնում, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ չեմ դիմանում, բայց դա էլ բուժելի է



ինչ ա հետաքրքիր ես գրեցի ճիշտ նույն տոնայնությամբ ինչ Առաքելական եկեղցին պայքարում է Եհովայի վկաների դեմ.. այսինքն ուզում եմ ցույց տալ Առաքելական եկեղցու պաշտպանողներին թե ինֆորմացիոն ինչպիսի տեռռոր ա իրականոցնում Առաքելական եկեղցին ընդդեմ Եհովայի վկաների..այսինքն թողած դավանաբանական վեճը որտեղ վկաները միանգամայն ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս, իսկ Առաքելական եկեղցին կիրառում է <պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդների> դեմ արտահայտությունը , որը փորձեցի հակառակ էֆեկտով կիրառել, որպեսզի հասկանան թե ինչպիսի ինֆորմացիան տեռռորինն են ենթարկվում հատկապես Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանի կողմից..ես վստահ եմ, որ Ամարյան ը իր կյանքի ընթացքում Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել; բայց ես նաև նկատել եմ, որ Առաքելական եկեղցին աթեիստներին լարում է Վկաների դեմ <պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդներ> արտահայտությամբ> բայց բոլորը մոռանում են որ դավանաբանական բանավեճում Առաքելական եկեղցու տեսակետը ջախջախիչ պարտություն է կրում

----------


## Moonwalker

> փաստերի և հստակ արգումենտների ճշնշման տակ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հավատքը պաշտպանողները ջախջախիչ պարտություն կրեցին չկարողալով բերել որևէ օրինակ թե <նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը> նենգափախոված է, չկարողանալով հիմնավորել հոգու գոյությունը, այն դեպքում երբ ես փաստերի և արգումենտների տարափ տեղացի, որ մարդը հոգի չունի թե ըստ գիտության և թե ըստ Աստվածաշնչի...փաստերով և արգումենտներով հիմնավորեցի, որ Եհովան է միակ Աստվածը ըստ եսայիա 45:5...Այսպոիսով երրորդությունը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա, հոգու գոյությունը գաղափարը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա...հետևաբար այն այն կրոնական ուղղությունները որոնք ընդունում են երրորդության և հոգու գոյության գաղափարը հակասատվածաշնչյան են և աղանդներ են, կոչ եմ անում պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդների դեմ, որոնք ընդունում են երրորդության հակաստավածաշնչյան ուսմունքը....



Հա ախպեր ջան, դու հաղթել ես: Ի՜նչ եմ ասում՝ քո երկաթբետոնե փաստարկներով գլխովին ջախջախել ես հազարամյա սատանայական եկեղեցիների դավանաբանական համակարգի հիմունքները: Արդարացիորեն ոտնատակ ես տվել տարբեր լեզուներով շարադրված հազարավոր կրոնական փուչ դոգմատները: Քո հեռակա ու անուղղակի մենամարտում գաղափարապես ծնկի ես բերել տարբեր ժամանակներում ու տարբեր հասարակություններում ապրած սրբերի, աստվածաբանների, հոգևորականների ևն: Եվ այդ ամենը գրչի ստեղնաշարի մի հարվածով: 
Ուղղակի մենք գավառամիտներս չենք գիտակցում Ակումբ ճշմարտության լույսը բերած անձնավորությանը փառաբանելու, նրա հասցեին դիֆերամբներ երգելու անհրաժեշտությունը:
Շիլլերը մի լավ խոսք ուներ՝  Der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan; der Mohrkann gehen. («Մավրն իր գործը արեց, մավրը կարող է հեռանալ»): Հուսամ դասականներին գնահատում ու հետևում ես: :Wink: 

*Հ.Գ.* Իսկ, եթե լուրջ, նման վերամբարձ ու ամպագորգոռ արտահայտությունները ոչինչ չեն նշանակում ու պայքարի կոչերդ էլ անտեղին են: Յուրաքանչյուրն ունի սեփական դատողություն ու կարծիք: Ու կոնկրետ քո հավատքից ունի աշխարհի բնակչության մոտ 0,1 %-ը: Կարծո՞ւմ ես պետք է պայքարել մնացած 99,9%-ի (մի մասը հակաաստվածաշնչյան քրիստոնյա, մնացածներն ընդհանրապես անհավատ/այլադավան) դեմ, ինչ է թե նրանք քեզնից տարբերվո՞ւմ են: Ձեր համար լավ է գոնե մյուս 99,9%-ը նույն կերպ չի մտածում, թե չէ աշխարհը 7,5 միլիոնով կթեթևանար: Հուսով եմ չե՞ս, մոռացել, որ ոչ վաղ անցյալում նման փորձեր *եղել են*:
*Հ.Գ.Գ.*



> ինչ ա հետաքրքիր ես գրեցի ճիշտ նույն տոնայնությամբ ինչ Առաքելական եկեղցին պայքարում է Եհովայի վկաների դեմ.. այսինքն ուզում եմ ցույց տալ Առաքելական եկեղցու պաշտպանողներին թե ինֆորմացիոն ինչպիսի տեռռոր ա իրականոցնում Առաքելական եկեղցին ընդդեմ Եհովայի վկաների..այսինքն թողած դավանաբանական վեճը որտեղ վկաները միանգամայն ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս, իսկ Առաքելական եկեղցին կիրառում է <պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդների> դեմ արտահայտությունը , որը փորձեցի հակառակ էֆեկտով կիրառել, որպեսզի հասկանան թե ինչպիսի ինֆորմացիան տեռռորինն են ենթարկվում հատկապես Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանի կողմից..ես վստահ եմ, որ Ամարյան ը իր կյանքի ընթացքում Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել; բայց ես նաև նկատել եմ, որ Առաքելական եկեղցին աթեիստներին լարում է Վկաների դեմ <պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդներ> արտահայտությամբ> բայց բոլորը մոռանում են որ դավանաբանական բանավեճում Առաքելական եկեղցու տեսակետը ջախջախիչ պարտություն է կրում



Մի՞թե չարությանը չարությամբ եք պատասխանում: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչով եք դուք մյուսներից լավը: :Pardon:

----------


## Hurricane

> Հա ախպեր ջան, դու հաղթել ես: Ի՜նչ եմ ասում՝ քո երկաթբետոնե փաստարկներով գլխովին ջախջախել ես հազարամյա սատանայական եկեղեցիների դավանաբանական համակարգի հիմունքները: Արդարացիորեն ոտնատակ ես տվել տարբեր լեզուներով շարադրված հազարավոր կրոնական փուչ դոգմատները: Քո հեռակա ու անուղղակի մենամարտում գաղափարապես ծնկի ես բերել տարբեր ժամանակներում ու տարբեր հասարակություններում ապրած սրբերի, աստվածաբանների, հոգևորականների ևն: Եվ այդ ամենը գրչի ստեղնաշարի մի հարվածով: 
> Ուղղակի մենք գավառամիտներս չենք գիտակցում Ակումբ ճշմարտության լույսը բերած անձնավորությանը փառաբանելու, նրա հասցեին դիֆերամբներ երգելու անհրաժեշտությունը:
> Շիլլերը մի լավ խոսք ուներ՝  Der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan; der Mohrkann gehen. («Մավրն իր գործը արեց, մավրը կարող է հեռանալ»): Հուսամ դասականներին գնահատում ու հետևում ես:
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Իսկ, եթե լուրջ, նման վերամբարձ ու ամպագորգոռ արտահայտությունները ոչինչ չեն նշանակում ու պայքարի կոչերդ էլ անտեղին են: Յուրաքանչյուրն ունի սեփական դատողություն ու կարծիք: Ու կոնկրետ քո հավատքից ունի աշխարհի բնակչության մոտ 0,1 %-ը: Կարծո՞ւմ ես պետք է պայքարել մնացած 99,9%-ի դեմ, ինչ է թե նրանք քեզնից տարբերվո՞ւմ են: Ձեր համար լավ է գոնե մյուս 99,9%-ը նույն կերպ չի մտածում, թե չէ աշխարհը 7,5 միլիոնով կթեթևանար: Հուսով եմ չե՞ս, մոռացել, որ ոչ վաղ անցյալում նման փորձեր *եղել են*:
> *Հ.Գ.Գ.*
> 
> 
> Մի՞թե չարությանը չարությամբ եք պատասխանում: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչով եք դուք մյուսներից լավը:



մի ասա <*դուք*> քանի որ ես ասել եմ վկա չեմ, վկաները ավելի հեզ և համեստ են, ես կարող ա գրելուց քիչ կոպիտ լինեմ, դրանով ել ապացուցվում ա որ ես վկա չեմ..ես մեղավոր մարդ եմ, չեմ ուզում իմ մեղավորությամբ Աստծո սուրբ կազմակերպության անվան վրա բիծ լինի

----------


## Hurricane

բացառկի տեսանյութ հիշում եք թե ինչպես էր եհովայի վկան հարձակվել Տեր եսայի վրա, խլելով բջջային հեռախոսը...ահա դրա տեսագրությունը դիտեք ամբողջությամբ և տեսեք թե ինչպես է վկան հարձակվում Տեր եսայու վրա` http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7x2ypU0KtU  .... դիտեք ամբողջությամբ...

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> ինչ ա հետաքրքիր ես գրեցի ճիշտ նույն տոնայնությամբ ինչ Առաքելական եկեղցին պայքարում է Եհովայի վկաների դեմ.. այսինքն ուզում եմ ցույց տալ Առաքելական եկեղցու պաշտպանողներին թե ինֆորմացիոն ինչպիսի տեռռոր ա իրականոցնում Առաքելական եկեղցին ընդդեմ Եհովայի վկաների..այսինքն թողած դավանաբանական վեճը որտեղ վկաները միանգամայն ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս, իսկ Առաքելական եկեղցին կիրառում է <պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդների> դեմ արտահայտությունը , որը փորձեցի հակառակ էֆեկտով կիրառել, որպեսզի հասկանան թե ինչպիսի ինֆորմացիան տեռռորինն են ենթարկվում հատկապես Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանի կողմից..ես վստահ եմ, որ Ամարյան ը իր կյանքի ընթացքում Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել; բայց ես նաև նկատել եմ, որ Առաքելական եկեղցին աթեիստներին լարում է Վկաների դեմ <պայքարել քայքայիչ աղանդներ> արտահայտությամբ> բայց բոլորը մոռանում են որ դավանաբանական բանավեճում Առաքելական եկեղցու տեսակետը ջախջախիչ պարտություն է կրում


*Hurricane* լիովին հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել։ Ուղղակի ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս երկու աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունք. առաջին՝ «այլ Տիրոջը՝ նոյն ինքը Քրիստոսին սո՛ւրբ պահեցէք ձեր սրտերում. պատրա՛ստ եղէք *հեզութեամբ* եւ *երկիւղածութեամբ* պատասխան տալու ամէն մարդու, որ կը հարցնի ձեր մէջ եղած յոյսի պատճառը» (1 Պետրոս 3։13) և երկրորդ՝ Հիսուսի կիրառած սկզբունքը. «Եւ ուր որ ձեզ չեն ընդունի ու ձեզ չեն լսի, երբ որ այնտեղից ելնէք, ձեր ոտքերի փոշին թա՛փ տուէք» (Մարկոս 6-րդ գլուխ, 12 խոսք)։ 
Այսինք նմանատիպ զրույցները պետք է անցնեն փոխադարձ հարգանքի մթնոլորտում, իսկ եթե դիմացինը դրան տրամադրված չէ, ապա պարզապես հեռանալ, միևնույն է դու այդքան խոսելով ոչ իրեն ես ինչ որ բանով օգնելու ոչ էլ քեզ։ Իզուր ժամանակի կորուստ։
Իսկ քեզանից շնորհակալ եմ, որ այս բաժնում կատարեցիր ոչ տրադիցիոն (քֆուր-քյաֆար, մտրակելու վառելու կոչեր կամ լավագույն դեպքում ծաղրանք) գրառումներ  :Smile:  Դրանցից շատերը ինֆորմատիվ էին և հետաքրքիր։

----------

Hurricane (07.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> բացառկի տեսանյութ հիշում եք թե ինչպես էր եհովայի վկան հարձակվել Տեր եսայի վրա, խլելով բջջային հեռախոսը...ահա դրա տեսագրությունը դիտեք ամբողջությամբ և տեսեք թե ինչպես է վկան հարձակվում Տեր եսայու վրա` http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7x2ypU0KtU  .... դիտեք ամբողջությամբ...


Հա, բայց բուլղար ազգայնամոլների «հոգու պոռթկումը» ի՞նչ կապ ուներ տեսանյութի վերաբերյալ գրածդ ներածականի հետ: :Dntknw:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Հա, բայց բուլղար ազգայնամոլների «հոգու պոռթկումը» ի՞նչ կապ ուներ տեսանությի վերաբերյալ գրածդ ներածականի հետ:


էլի չհասկացաք կապ ուներ այնքանով, որ տեսնեիք, թե ինչպես գրածս չի համապապատասխանում տեսանյութիում առկա իրականությանը..այսինքն այն միֆերը որ հորինվում են թե իբր <վկաները հարձակվեցին> հասկանաք, որ այդ միֆերի տակ այս տեսանյութի  նման իրականություն է թաքնված...հիմա էդ բուլղարների հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ երևի հեռաձակվել է թե ինչպես են վկաները հարձակվել խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա..իրականում նմանատիպ լուրերը նույնպես եկեղցու սարքած կեղծ տեղեկատվական միֆեր են, քանի որ ինքդ տեսար նույնիսկ վկաները չէին կարում  պաշտպանվել և դա ամենուրեք է..իսկ դուք կուլ եք գնում տեղեկատվական միֆերին, հիշու եք Սևանում իբր եոհվայի վկան սպանել է իր ծնողներին..հիմա ուր է այդ տեղեկատվական միֆը? շատերը խաբնմվեցին և կուլ գնացին.իսկ հիմա վկաները դատի են տվել Հ1-ին նման տեղեկատվական միֆեր տարածելու համար, իսկ դուք կուլ եք գնում միֆերին

----------


## Moonwalker

> էլի չհասկացաք կապ ուներ այնքանով, որ տեսնեիք, թե ինչպես գրածս չի համապապատասխանում տեսանյութիում առկա իրականությանը..այսինքն այն միֆերը որ հորինվում են թե իբր <վկաները հարձակվեցին> հասկանաք, որ այդ միֆերի տակ այս տեսանյութի  նման իրականություն է թաքնված...հիմա էդ բուլղարների հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ երևի հեռաձակվել է թե ինչպես են վկաները հարձակվել խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա..իրականում նմանատիպ լուրերը նույնպես եկեղցու սարքած կեղծ տեղեկատվական միֆեր են, քանի որ ինքդ տեսար նույնիսկ վկաները չէին կարում  պաշտպանվել և դա ամենուրեք է..իսկ դուք կուլ եք գնում տեղեկատվական միֆերին, հիշու եք Սևանում իբր եոհվայի վկան սպանել է իր ծնողներին..հիմա ուր է այդ տեղեկատվական միֆը? շատերը խաբնմվեցին և կուլ գնացին.իսկ հիմա վկաները դատի են տվել Հ1-ին նման տեղեկատվական միֆեր տարածելու համար, իսկ դուք կուլ եք գնում միֆերին


Հա, դե վերլուծության նման խորությունն իմ նման մահկանացուներին անհասանելի է: Ես, օրինակ, կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ Տեր Եսային նախահարձակ է եղել «վկաների» վրա, որպեսզի կոնֆլիկտ սադրի ու հեռուստատեսությամբ մեզ միֆ հրամցնի: :Think:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Հա, դե վերլուծության նման խորությունն իմ նման մահկանացուներին անհասանելի է: Ես, օրինակ, կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ Տեր Եսային նախահարձակ է եղել «վկաների» վրա, որպեսզի կոնֆլիկտ սադրի ու հեռուստատեսությամբ մեզ միֆ հրամցնի:



ոչ միայն նախարաձակ է եղել այլ նաև քրֆել է...

http://www.hraparak.am/2011/05/18/ekexeci-4/


«Տղաները բորբոքվել են, որովհետեւ քահանան չափից դուրս անվայել արտահայտություններ է հնչեցրել: Ինչպե՞ս կվարվի մի մարդ, եթե իր հորը հայհոյեն, մորը հայհոյեն, վերջին բառերն ասեն: …Կամ որեւէ մեկից, եթե հանրային մարդ չէ, նկարելուց առաջ պե՞տք է կարծիք հարցնել: Եթե պիտի վատ տրամադրված եւ վերաբերված լինեին այդ քահանայի հանդեպ, հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչո՞ւ պիտի անուններ եւ հեռախոսահամարներ փոխանցեին: Եվ հետո՝ Եհովայի վկաները ողջ աշխարհում ճանաչվել են խաղաղասեր մարդիկ ու երբեք նման քայլի իրենք չեն դիմում, դրա համար շատ տարօրինակ է, որ այլ կերպով է ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում: Հետեւաբար լավ կլինի քահանան խոստովանի, թե ինքն ինչեր է տղաներին ասել, ու հատկապես ինչն է պատճառը եղել»,

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ոչ միայն նախարաձակ է եղել այլ նաև քրֆել է...


Տեսանյո՞ւթ, լուսանկարնե՞ր, աուդիոձայնագրությո՞ւն (որոնք հնարավոր կլինի փորձաքննության ենթարկել):
Առանց դրանց ես ճիշտ հակառակ սցենարին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում: :Xeloq:

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Տեսանյո՞ւթ, լուսանկարնե՞ր, աուդիոձայնագրությո՞ւն (որոնք հնարավոր կլինի փորձաքննության ենթարկել):
> Առանց դրանց ես ճիշտ հակառակ սցենարին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում:


նայի այս տեսանյութը և տես, որ սրանք մարդ էլ կսպանեն քո <սրբերը> նայելով այս տեսանյութը հավանական է, որ տեր եսայինէ նախարձակ եղել 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6elQJ...feature=fvwrel

----------


## Jarre

> Հա, բայց բուլղար ազգայնամոլների «հոգու պոռթկումը» ի՞նչ կապ ուներ տեսանությի վերաբերյալ գրածդ ներածականի հետ:


Ես այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ այլ տեսանյութեր էլ նայեցի ու կարծես թե տեղի հոգևորականներն են խթանում նման հավաքները և կարելի է ենթադրել նաև հարձակումները։
Նաև տեսագրությունից երևում է, որ Եհովայի վկաները խաղաղարար մարդիկ են ու նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ իրենց վրա հարձակվում են անգամ ինքնապաշտպանության հարցում ագրեսիվ չեն, էտ ո՞նց եղավ, որ հանկարծ սկսեցին քահանաների վրա հարձակվել և նրանց «կոկորդը կրծել»։




> Հա, դե վերլուծության նման խորությունն իմ նման մահկանացուներին անհասանելի է: Ես, օրինակ, կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ Տեր Եսային նախահարձակ է եղել «վկաների» վրա, որպեսզի կոնֆլիկտ սադրի ու հեռուստատեսությամբ մեզ միֆ հրամցնի:





> Տեսանյո՞ւթ, լուսանկարնե՞ր, աուդիոձայնագրությո՞ւն (որոնք հնարավոր կլինի փորձաքննության ենթարկել):
> Առանց դրանց ես ճիշտ հակառակ սցենարին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում:


Քանի որ թեման արծածվեց....

Եկեք տրամաբանենք։ Եթե Եհովայի վկաներին նման ագրեսիա է ներշնչվում, ապա տրամաբանական հարց. արդյո՞ք դա կունենար միայն մեկ դրսևորում  :Think:  
Տրամաբանորեն ոչ։ Որովհետև, եթե մենք խոսում ենք Հայաստանում 100.000-ավոր  :Shok:  Եհովայի վկաների մասին, ապա այդ ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ այդ մի հարձակման դեպքը եղավ, էն էլ Հ1-ի դեմ Եհովայի վկաների դատի ամենաթունդ ժամանակաշրջանում։ Ինչ որ ուրիշ հոտ է գալիս  :Wink: 

Իսկ եթե ագրեսիան կրոնը չի ներշնչում, ապա ինչո՞ւ է ՀԱԵ կայքերում հատուկ նշվում այդ տղաների կրոնական պատկանելիությունը։ Չէ՞ որ երբ ՀԱԵ դավանողը մարդասպանություն է կատարում, կամ գողություն, 02-ը կամ նույն կրոնական կայքերը երբեք չեն նշում նրա կրոնական պատկանելիությունը  :Think: 

Դե պատասխանը պարզ է. այդ մարդիկ պարզապես դավանում են ՀԱԵ, բայց նրանք ոչ մի կերպ կապ չունեն եկեղեցու հետ և առավել ևս չեն ներկայացնում եկեղեցուն։ Կարծում եմ ոչ մի նորմալ մարդու մտքով չի անցնի, թե ՀԱԵ-ի դավանաբանությունը նախատեսում է նման արարքներ։ Բայց հենց այդ նույն նորմալ մարդը անհիմն, իսկ երբեմն էլ զրպարտությունների միջոցով փորձում է ապացուցել, որ Եհովայի վկան այսինչ բանը արեց, զուտ միայն այն պատճառով, որ Եհովայի վկա է։ Մուն, քո կարծիքով ճի՞շտ տրամաբանություն է։

Ինչո՞ւ նույն տրամաբանությամբ չեք շարժվում նաև Եհովայի վկաների հետ տեղի ունեցած այս դեպքում։

Իսկ եթե քահանան արած լիներ նման բան։ Ի՞նչ եզրակացության կգայիք այդ ժամանակ։ Ի՞նչ քայլեր կձեռնարկեիք։

Գուցե ձեզ համար նորություն լինի այն փաստը, որ վերջին տարիների ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ քահանաները հարձակվել են Եհովայի վկաների վրա։ Դեպքերից մի քանիսը ունեցել են ցավալի ավարտ։
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք՝ քահանաների և ոչ թե հասարակ ՀԱԵ դավանողների, այլ քահանաների։ Իսկ այդ տղաները, ովքեր *«*հարձակվել*»* են Տեր Եսայու վրա արդյո՞ք եղել են Եհովայի վկաների «պաշտոնյաներից», թե՞ ուղղակի շարքային անդամներ։

Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ շատերը ողջունում են քահանաների նման վարքը և այդ քահանաները նույնիսկ իրենց աչքը կմտնեն, բայց դրա մասին մեկ ուրիշ անգամ, իսկ հիմա հարց. ինչո՞ւ այդպիսի աղմուկ չբարձրացավ, երբ կոնկրետ օրինակ՝ քահանան ծեծեց երկու Եհովայի վկա *կանանց*, որոնցից մեկի ձեռքը երկու տեղից կոտրվեց։ Ինչո՞ւ ենք այդ մասին լռում, եթե դա նույնպես մեր իրականության մի մասնիկն է։




> Անցյալ տարի (*2006*),* օգոստոսի 21-ին*, Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու *քահանա Աշոտ Պողոսյանը* Երևանի* Շիրակի փողոցում* այնպես է ծեծել Եհովայի վկա երկու կանանց, որ նրանցից մեկի ձեռքը երկու տեղից կոտրվել է:
> Զոյա Թամարյանն ու Լենա Կարապետյանը պատմում են, որ քահանա Պողոսյանը հարձակվել է իրենց վրա, երբ աստվածաշնչյան թեմայով զրուցելիս են եղել ծանոթ առևտրականի հետ:
> «Լենային ապտակեց, հետո ինձ ապտակեց, ընկա ու ձեռքս կոտրվեց,- պատմում է Զոյան: - Ընկած վիճակում տեսա`քար է փնտրում: Վեր կացա ու սկսեցի փախչել, ինքն իմ հետևից քարով վազում էր… Քարը նետեց, բայց չկպավ»: Նրա պատմելով` քահանան նաև շիշ է նետել Լենայի հետևից, որը նույնպես փախչելով փրկվել է:
> («ԱրմենիաՆաուին» չհաջողվեց հանդիպել քահանային, սակայն *ոստիկանությունը հաստատեց միջադեպը*


Ու հիմա ամենասպանող մասը՝




> Երևանի Շենգավիթի *ոստիկանությունը որոշում է ընդունում քահանայի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդում չիրականացնել` պատճառաբանելով, թե նա զղջացել է* իր արարքի համար:
> 
> *Աղբյուր՝* http://www.armenianow.com/hy/feature...ring_witness_j


 :LOL:   :Sad: 

Եթե քաղաքացիների բարօրությունը իսկապես այդքան կարևոր է ինչո՞ւ ենք լռում այս մասին։ Եթե պատճառը չիմանալն է, ապա դա լիովին հասկանալի է  :Wink: 

Moonwalker ջան, ուղղակի ասածս այն է, որ համատարած թշնամանքի, ատելության և կանխակալ տրամադրվածության մթնոլորտում շատ դժվար է սթափ դատել և գնահատական տալ իրադարձություններին։ Եթե խոսում ենք մի խնդրից, ապա պետք է խնդիրը դիտել բոլոր փաստերի լույսի ներքո։

----------

Skeptic (07.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ժառ, ես ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ շատ ձևակերպումներիդ հետ, բայց ոնց որ միշտ միտքդ հիամալի ձևակերպած է ու համեմված տրամաբանության մեծ տոկոսով: :Love: 
 Չգիտեմ ես, որպես հայ, հրաժարվում եմ ըմբռնումով մոտենալ այդ մարդկանց: ՀԱԵ-ն էլ զերծ չի թերություններից, ոնց ասում են գյուղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի, բայց *իմ երկրի քաղաքացի* մարդկանց հանդեպ, որոնք ասենք հրաժարվում են երգել *իմ երկրի հիմնն* ու կանգնել *իմ երկրի դրոշի* բարձրանալու ժամանակ: Սա զուտ ցուցադրական օրինակ եմ ասում: Ու ես դեպքում ես մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ չեզոքություն պահել (սովորաբար ստացում է, բայց հոգեկան մեծ լարմամբ):
Գիտես, ԽՍՀՄ-ում «Վկաներին» աքսորում ու գնդակահարում էին հիմնականում քրեական օրենսգրքի «հակասովետական ագիտացիայի ու պրոպագանդայի հոդվածով»: Իհարկե անմարդկայնություն էր, բայց որոշ տրամաբանություն կար:

Հ.Գ. Այսուհետ կփորձեմ այս թեմայում գրառումներ չանել ու սահմանափակվել միայն մոդերատորական պարտականություններիս կատարմամբ: :Wink:

----------


## Hurricane

> Ժառ, ես ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ շատ ձևակերպումներիդ հետ, բայց ոնց որ միշտ միտքդ հիամալի ձևակերպած է ու համեմված տրամաբանության մեծ տոկոսով:
>  Չգիտեմ ես, որպես հայ, հրաժարվում եմ ըմբռնումով մոտենալ այդ մարդկանց: ՀԱԵ-ն էլ զերծ չի թերություններից, ոնց ասում են գյուղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի, բայց *իմ երկրի քաղաքացի* մարդկանց հանդեպ, որոնք ասենք հրաժարվում են երգել *իմ երկրի հիմնն* ու կանգնել *իմ երկրի դրոշի* բարձրանալու ժամանակ: Սա զուտ ցուցադրական օրինակ եմ ասում: Ու ես դեպքում ես մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ չեզոքություն պահել (սովորաբար ստացում է, բայց հոգեկան մեծ լարմամբ):
> Գիտես, ԽՍՀՄ-ում «Վկաներին» աքսորում ու գնդակահարում էին հիմնականում քրեական օրենսգրքի «հակասովետական ագիտացիայի ու պրոպագանդայի հոդվածով»: Իհարկե անմարդկայնություն էր, բայց որոշ տրամաբանություն կար:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Այսուհետ կփորձեմ այս թեմայում գրառումներ չանել ու սահմանափակվել միայն մոդերատորական պարտականություններիս կատարմամբ:




ես ավլեի քիչ հայերենսեր չեմ քան դու` Moonwalker, բայց եթե  առաջանայինըԱստծուն  չանաչելն ու կեղծ կրոնի մեջ չլինելն ա, ապա մնացածը երկրորդական են, հիմն երգելը դա հայերնսիրության դրսևորում չի, եկեք հասկանանք նախ, որ պատերը և քարերը սիրելու և հարգվելու կարիք չունեն, սիրելու և հարգվելու կարիք ունեն միայն մարդիկ, այսինքն եթե դու քո ահայերենկիցներին սիրում ես, հարգում ես, և ավելին բոլոր մարդկանց նկատմամբ է սերդ ապա դու ավելի քան հայերենսեր ես, քանի որ հայերնսիրությունը նախևառաջ պետք է լինի սեր կենդանի մարդկանց նկատմամաբ այլ ոչ թե անշունչ առարկանների, քանի որ անշունչ առարկաները ոչ զգում են, և ոչ գնահատում, մարդիւկ են զգում և գնահատում և ունեն սիրո կարիք..,., ես կարծում եմ որ վկաները ամենաշատ հայերնսերներն են քանի որ քարոզում են բարություն, սեր, հավատորմություն ընտանիքում, կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև,,այ սա է հայրենսիրությունը..իսկ անշունչ առարկաններին  պաշտելը կեղծ հայրենսիրություն է ...իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է, որ էլ չես գրառում անելու, բա ինչ կանես բանավեճում պարտվելուց հետո չես անի, գիտես ինչու պարտվեցիր բանավեճում, քանի որ ես բանավեճ վարելու բոլոր տակտիկական հնարքները գիտեմ, որ արգումենտին ինչպես պատասխանեմ սպառիչ, որպեսզի բանավիճողը ասելու բան չունենա, վկաները այդ հաշվով թույլ են և փորձառու չեն...այ ես ասում ցանակացախծ հարց որ քո մոտ կա վկաների հետ կապված արի բանավիճենք ու տեսնենք ու արգումենտներն են հիմնավոր և շատ

----------


## Moonwalker

> ես ավլեի քիչ հայերենսեր չեմ քան դու` Moonwalker, բայց եթե  առաջանայինըԱստծուն  չանաչելն ու կեղծ կրոնի մեջ չլինելն ա, ապա մնացածը երկրորդական են, հիմն երգելը դա հայերնսիրության դրսևորում չի, եկեք հասկանանք նախ, որ պատերը և քարերը սիրելու և հարգվելու կարիք չունեն, սիրելու և հարգվելու կարիք ունեն միայն մարդիկ, այսինքն եթե դու քո ահայերենկիցներին սիրում ես, հարգում ես, և ավելին բոլոր մարդկանց նկատմամբ է սերդ ապա դու ավելի քան հայերենսեր ես, քանի որ հայերնսիրությունը նախևառաջ պետք է լինի սեր կենդանի մարդկանց նկատմամաբ այլ ոչ թե անշունչ առարկանների, քանի որ անշունչ առարկաները ոչ զգում են, և ոչ գնահատում, մարդիւկ են զգում և գնահատում և ունեն սիրո կարիք..,., ես կարծում եմ որ վկաները ամենաշատ հայերնսերներն են քանի որ քարոզում են բարություն, սեր, հավատորմություն ընտանիքում, կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև,,այ սա է հայրենսիրությունը..իսկ անշունչ առարկաններին  պաշտելը կեղծ հայրենսիրություն է


Իսկ երբ հայրենիքդ քո կարիքն ունի, երբ քո նշած «շնչավոր» մարդիկ պաշտպանության կարիք ունե՞ն: Պատերազմի ժամանակ ինչ են անելու:




> ...իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է, որ էլ չես գրառում անելու, բա ինչ կանես բանավեճում պարտվելուց հետո չես անի, գիտես ինչու պարտվեցիր բանավեճում, քանի որ ես բանավեճ վարելու բոլոր տակտիկական հնարքները գիտեմ, որ արգումենտին ինչպես պատասխանեմ սպառիչ, որպեսզի բանավիճողը ասելու բան չունենա, վկները այդ հաշվով թույլ են և փորձառու չեն...այ ես ասում ցանակացախծ հարց որ քո մոտ կա վկաների հետ կապված արի բանավիճենք ու տեսնենք ու արգումենտներն են հիմնավոր և շատ


Հա, մեռնեմ սրտիդ, դու հաղթել ես, մենակ մի բորբոքվի:  Մի երկու գրառում առաջ էի գրել, որ քո մտքի հզորության ու խոսքերիդ ճշմարտացիության առջև ես անզոր եմ: Գնում եմ հակաաստվածաշնչյան հավատքովս շարունակեմ ապրել, քանի որ մարդկության 99,9%-ի նման իմ վերջն էլ շուտով կգա (1914թ.-ին ծնվածների սերնդի օրոք, ոնց մի ժամանակ պնդում էին Վկաների մեծն առաջնորդները. տենց մարդիկ հլը կենդանիս են, ի՞նչ իմանաս) ու ես ավելորդ ժամանակ չունեմ ճշմարտության ավետաբերի հետ բանավիճելու: :Cry:

----------

Lion (07.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

ես կպատասխանեմ հովարսին քիչ ուշ, հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, ես ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ շատ ձևակերպումներիդ հետ, բայց ոնց որ միշտ միտքդ հիամալի ձևակերպած է ու համեմված տրամաբանության մեծ տոկոսով:
>  Չգիտեմ ես, որպես հայ, հրաժարվում եմ ըմբռնումով մոտենալ այդ մարդկանց: ՀԱԵ-ն էլ զերծ չի թերություններից, ոնց ասում են գյուղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի, բայց *իմ երկրի քաղաքացի* մարդկանց հանդեպ, որոնք ասենք հրաժարվում են երգել *իմ երկրի հիմնն* ու կանգնել *իմ երկրի դրոշի* բարձրանալու ժամանակ: Սա զուտ ցուցադրական օրինակ եմ ասում: Ու ես դեպքում ես մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ չեզոքություն պահել (սովորաբար ստացում է, բայց հոգեկան մեծ լարմամբ):


*Moonwalker* ջան, քո նշած երևույթները չեն նշանակում, թե Եհովայի վկաները չեն հարգում դրոշը, կառավարությանը և պետությանը։ Մի օրինակ եմ ուզում բերել.




> Կանադական դպրոցներից մեկում 11 ամյա Թերան նկատեց, թե ինչպես է ուսուցիչը իր դասընկերուհիներից մեկին տանում տնօրենի սենյակ։ Այնուհետև դասընկերուհին վերադարձավ ետ և ուսուցիչը Թերային տարավ տնօրենի սենյակ։
> 
> Մտնելով սենյակ Թերան տեսավ, որ սեղանին դրված է կանադական դրոշը։ Ուսուցիչը պահանջեց, որ Թերան թքի դրոշի վրա, ենթադրելով, որ եթե վերջինս չի երգում հիմնը և չի կանգնում դրոշի առջև, ուրեմն ոչինչ չի խանգարում նրան կատարել այդ անհարգալից քայլը։ Սակայն Թերան հրաժարվեց։ Նա բացատրեց, որ այն, որ Եհովայի վկաները չեն խոնարհվում դրոշի առջև դա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում թե նրանք անհարգանք են ցուցաբերում դրա նկատմամբ։
> 
> Վերադառնալով դասարան, ուսուցիչը բացատրեց, որ հենց նոր նա փորձեց երկու աշակերտների և պահանջեց որ նրանք թքեն դրոշի վրա։ Թեև առաջին աշակերտը մասնակցում էր հայրենասիրական արարողություններին նա այնուամենայնիվ թքեց դրոշի վրա, երբ նրան հրամայեցին այդպես անել։ Սակայն Թերան, չնայած այն բանին, որ չէր երգում հիմնը և չէր երկրպագում դրոշին հրաժարվեց նման անհարգալից քայլից։
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ «Եհովայի վկաները և կրթությունը», էջ 20


Դժվար չէ եզրակացություն անել, թե աշակերտներից որ մեկն էր, որ իսկապես հարգանք ցուցաբերեց այդ գաղափարների հանդեպ։ 

Նույն իրավիճակն այսօր է, Մուն ջան։ Հայրենիքը հարգելը և սիրելը ունի տարբեր դրսևորումներ, իսկ քո նշածը ընդամենը դրանցից մեկն է։ 

Ազգը սիրելու և հարգելու ձևեր են նաև՝ պետությանը չգցելը, հարկերը վճարելը, հակապետական տեղեկություններ չփոխանցելը, հայրենիքը չլքելը, լեզուն պահպանելը, դիմացինին հարգող և կարգապահ երեխաներ մեծացնելը....

Ուզո՞ւմ ես ինդք թվարկիր հայրենիքը սիրելու և հարգելու այլ դրսևորումներ և փորձիր տեսնել, թե ո՞ր մեկը չեն անում Եհովայի վկաները։

Կարծում եմ համաձայն չես լինի էն լոգիկայի հետ, թե՝ մենակ մի բան կա արա, հետո արի ազգիդ ռեսուրսները կեր, քցի պետությանդ, հարկերդ մի վճարի, որով ապահովվում են թոշակառուների թոշակը, ծերանոցների ծերերի խնամքը, մանկատների աշխատանքը..... Այսօր մեծ մասամբ այս սկզբունքի դրսևորումներին ենք ականատես լինում։





> Գիտես, ԽՍՀՄ-ում «Վկաներին» աքսորում ու գնդակահարում էին հիմնականում քրեական օրենսգրքի «հակասովետական ագիտացիայի ու պրոպագանդայի հոդվածով»: Իհարկե անմարդկայնություն էր, բայց որոշ տրամաբանություն կար:


Իսկ դրանից որոշ ժամանակ առաջ Գերմանիան էլ, որպես կոմունիստ էր գնդակահարում իրանց, Մուն ջան, իսկ հետո ԽՍՀՄ-ը այդ «կոմունիստներին» ինքը սկսեց ոչնչացնել։ Ու հավատա, Գերմանիան ուներ «լուրջ» հիմքեր և տրամաբանություն, որ վկաները ազգի թշնամի են ու նույն «լուրջ» լոգիկան ու հիմքերը ուներ նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ը ու նույն համոզումնքը ունեն շատերն այսօր։

Սա էլ շատ ակնառու կերպով ցույց է տալիս, որ Եհովայի վկաները ընտրողաբար չեն մոտենում իրենց սկզբունքներին՝ բոլոր երկրներում նույն սկզբունքներով են առաջնորդվում՝ անգամ Ադրբեջանի Եհովայի վկաները, ովքեր անմարդկային վերաբերմունքի են արժանանանում, քանի որ հրաժարվում են հայերի վրա զենք բարձրացնել ու փտում են ԿԳԲ-ի պադվալներում, որպես իսլամը ուրացած, ազգի դավաճան «շուն» հայեր։ Իսկ նույն ընթացքում Հայաստանի վկաներին երբեմն անվանում են թուրք։


Իսկ եթե խոսում ենք Եհովայի վկաների *վարքի* մասին, ապա կարծում եմ ասելու որևէ բան չկա, քանի որ ինչքան էլ մարդ դեմ լինի նրանց հավատքին, միևնույն է նա առօրյայում տեսնում է, թե ովքեր են Եհովայի վկաները։ Ինչ տիպի մարդիկ են։

Կարծում եմ, որ մեզանից ոմանք հավանաբար ունեն Եհովայի վկա բարեկամներ, ոմանք Եհովայի վկա հարևաններ, ոմանք համադասարանցիներ, ոմանք աշխատակիցներ, ոմանք ուղղակի ընկերներ։ Ինչ որ մեկի բժիշկն է վկա, ինչ որ մեկի լույսի մարդը, ինչ որ մեկի տաքսու վարորդը, ինչ որ մեկի խանութի աշխատողը, ինչ որ մեկի հավաքարարը, ինչ որ մեկի դասախոսը....

Եթե կրոնական հայացքներիս պատճառով ինձ համարում եք շահագրգիռ անձ, ապա կարող եք հենց այս թեմայում կարդալ այնպիսի մարդկանց գրառումներ, որոնք Եհովայի վկա չեն (ներողություն եմ խնդրում գրառումների հեղինակներից, որ առանց թույլտվության եմ մեջբերում, բայց քանի որ դա Ակումբի կանոնադրության և էթիկայի խախտում չէ, հանգիստ անում եմ)։




> Ծիծաղելի է, երբ Եհովայի վկաներին այդքան վտանգավոր են համարում: Ես ինքս ճանաչում եմ նրանց ու հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք ընդհանրապես վտանգավոր չեն:





> Իմիջայլոց: Էսքան Եհովայի վկաներից օրինակներ բերեցիք: Մի օրինակ էլ ես կասեմ: Իմ անգլերենի դասատուն Եհովայի վկա էր, ես դա իմացա դպրոցս փոխելուց հետո: Ու ինքը շատ նորմալ, խելքը գլխին մարդ էր, եթե ուրիշ դասատու կարա մտնի դասարան Վ.Ս ականություն քարոզի, ինքը իրա կրոնը չէր քարոզում: Նենց որ լավ կլինի չմասնավորեցնենք, հա ես էլ եմ տեսել յազվա անխելք Եհովայի վկաների, բայց նորմալներին էլ եմ տեսել: Իսկ Քրիստոնյաներից էլ չեմ խոսում:





> Իմ քիթ, կոկորդ, ականջի բժիշկն էլ ա Եհովայի վկա  Շատ բարեհամբույր և խելացի կին ա, ի դեպ բավականին լավ մասնագետ: Նա երբեք չի փորձել համոզել ինձ Եհովայի վկա դառնալ  Առանձնապես մեծ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում նրանցից


Վստահ եմ, որ կգտնվեն մարդիկ ովքեր կվկայակոչեն լիքը անմարդկային արարքների օրինակներ։ Բայց ես չեմ խոսում ուրիշների մասին, այլ հենց քո։ Եթե դու ունես ծանոթ, ապա ավելի լավ է դատես սեփական աչքիդ տեսածով և ոչ թե պրոպագանդայով։

Իսկ ես բերեմ մի քանի օրինակներ, որոնց աղբյուրները ոչ միայն կապ չունեն Եհովայի վկաների հետ, այլ նաև շատ հարցերով դեմ են նրանց, ինչպես հենց այս առաջին մեջբերման աղբյուրը.




> *New Catholic Encyclopedia*. Եհովայի վկաները ճանաչված են, որպես լավագույն վարք ունեցող կրոնական կազմակերպություններից մեկը։





> Իտալական *Il Tempo* թերթ. Այն մարդիկ ովքեր աշխատում են Եհովայի վկաների հետ նրանց համարում են ազնիվ մարդիկ։ Նրանք այնքան նվիրված են իրենց հավատքին, որ երբեմն կողքից այն դիտվում է որպես կպչուն միտք։ Սակայն նրանց բարձր բարոյականությունը արժանի է գովասանքի։





> Բուեյնոս Այրեսի (Արգենտինա) *Herald* թերթում նշվում է. Երկար տարիներ է, ինչ Եհովայի վկաները իրենց վարքով փաստել են, որ նրանք աշխատասեր, ողջամիտ, հոգատար և աստվածավախ մարդիկ են։





> Ռուս կրոնագետ Սերգեյ Իվանենկոն գրում է. Ամբողջ աշխարհում Եհովայի վկաներն հայտնի են իրենց անբծախնդիր օրինապաշտությամբ, հատկապես հարկերը վճարելու առումով։


Այսօր Հայաստանում էլ կան գործածարարներ, ովքեր մեղմ ասած չեն սիրում Եհովայի վկաներին, բայց շահագրգռված են նրանց ընդունել աշխատանքի, քանի որ ուզում են ունենալ վստահելի և ազնիվ աշխատողներ։

Այնպես որ այն կերպարը, որի մեջ ուզում են խցկել վկաներին, հեռու է ճշմարտությունից։

----------

Skeptic (07.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Jarre*, իսկ ինչպես կմեկնաբանեք այն, որ Եհովայի վկաները հրաժարվում են ծառայել բանակում և իրենց ապազգային մտածողությամբ իրենց չափով թուլացնում են մեր պետականությունը?

----------

Malxas (07.08.2011), Moonwalker (08.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> *Jarre*, իսկ ինչպես կմեկնաբանեք այն, որ Եհովայի վկաները հրաժարվում են ծառայել բանակում և իրենց ապազգային մտածողությամբ իրենց չափով թուլացնում են մեր պետականությունը?


*Lion*, շատ նուրբ հարց ես բարձրացրել։ Շատերն են այս հարցով «տաքանում» և կրքերը թեժացնում առանց խորապես հետազոտելու և անկանխակալ քննելու իրավիճակը։ Թեև հարցի պատասխանը տվել եմ այս թեմայի *804*-րդ գրառման մեջ, բայց ավելի մանրամասնեմ։

Լիոն, եթե Եհովայի վկան ի տարբերություն տարածված անազնվության մակարդակին պահպանում է իր պետությունը և ազգը մնալով ազնիվ, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության հզորությանը վճարելով հարկերը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան ամրացնում է իր պետությունը կերտելով ամուր և առողջ ընտանիք, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության առողջ հասարակության ձևավորմանը հեռու մնալով հանցագործությունից, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան իր հանցագործ և վատ շրջապատ ընկած հայրենակցին օգնում է դուրս գալ, թողնել վատ և վնասակար սովորությունները, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստելով իր պետության ամրությանը չի լքում իր երկիրը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան պահպանում է իր լեզուն, որը ազգի ամենակարևոր բնորոշիչներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենակարևորը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան տարածում է իր ազգի արվեստը արտասահմանում բարձր պահելով պետության անունը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե Եհովայի վկան ի տարբերություն օրենքի վրա թքած ունեցող հայերի, որոնք եվրոպաներում ու ամերիկաներում բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ինչ աստիճանի են գցել թե՛ պետության և թե՛ հայի կերպարը, նրանք իրենց օրինակելի վարքով այդ ամենը բարձր պահելով ցուցաբերո՞ւմ են ապազգային մտածողություն և թուլացնո՞ւմ են պետականությունը։

Ու հաշվի առ, որ այս բոլոր թվարկածս և չթվարկած հարցերում իրենք այդպիսի վարք դրսևորում են որպես Եհովայի վկաներ։

Ընդունում եմ՝ Եհովայի վկաներից շատերը հրաժարվում են զինվորական ծառայությունից, սակայն նրանք միայն այդ քայլով չեն թուլացնում պետականությունը։ Ունենալով խորը հարգանք և ակնածանք այն մարդկանց հանդեպ ովքեր վտանգել և զոհել են իրենց կյանքը հանուն ուրիշների ազատության, այնուամենայնիվ թույլ տուր ասել, որ ապազգային մտածողություն ունեն այն գեներալները, որ մի կողմից անուն են հանում, թե զենքը ձեռքը հայրենիքն է պաշտպանում, իսկ մյուս կողմից այսօր տեռորի է ենթարկում սեփական ազգին, ուտում է ու գցում է սեփական պետության ունեցվածքը, որի հիման վրա վճարվում են իմ ու քո ծնողների թոշակները։

Այնպես որ երկու երևույթներ նույնականացնելը և մեր ուզած երանգն ու բովանդակությունը հաղորդելը ճիշտ չէ։
Քո ասածը ենթադրում էր, որ ով որ զենք է բարձրացնում և մասնակցում է զիվնորական ծառայության ապազգային չէ և չի թուլացնում պետականությունը։ Բայց փաստորեն կան զենք բարձրացողներ, ովքեր լավ էլ ապազգային են ու թուլացնում են պետականությունը և հակառակը՝ չբարձրացնողներ ովքեր չեն վտանգում։
Փաստորեն նման ձևակերպումների և նույնականացումների սկզբունքը ոչ միայն անիմաստ է այլև սխալ։

Եվ քանի որ իմ կարծիքն էիր խնդրել, ապա ավելի մանրամասնեմ։ Ժամանակին և եթե չեմ սխալվում հիմա էլ բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացած որոշ Եհովայի վկա երիտասարդների ուղարկում էին սահմանամերձ գյուղեր որպես ուսուցիչներ։ Պահանջելով այլընտրանքային *քաղաքացիական* ծառայություն, նրանք ըստ էության խնդրում են փոխհատուցել իրենց չծառայելը ազգի օգտին ուրիշ գործ անելով՝ սահմանամերձ գյուղերում կամ հեռավոր վայրերում տարբեր աշխատանքներ կատարելու, որոնց կարիքը մեր պետությունը ունի, բայց չկան մարդիկ ովքեր այդքան ցածր աշխատավարձով կհամաձայնվեն կատարել նման աշխատանք։

Հիմա ո՞վ է ապազգային մտածողությամբ և պետականությունը թուլացնող՝ Եհովայի վկա՞ն, որ պարտավորվում է իր լավագույնը անել պետության համար, թե՞ փողով ազատվող տասնյակ հազարավոր ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ ովքեր անհիմն ազատվում են բանակից ու առանց որևէ փոխհատուցման պապաների ջպերով (չսիրածս արտահայտություններիցս մեկն է, բայց այստեղ սազում է) թե՛ փոխաբերական և թե՛ բառիս բուն իմաստներով վրաերթի են ենթարկում հասարակ քաղաքացիներին։

Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ այդ արարքը դիտում ենք ապազգային քայլ, ապա իրավունք չունենք «ապազգային» և «պետականությունը թուլացնող» պիտակները նրանց կպցնենք, քանի որ ակնհայտ է, որ մնացած հարցերում նրանք հուսալի քաղաքացիներ են թե՛ պետության և թե՛ հասարակության համար։

----------

Moonwalker (08.08.2011), վրեժ62 (08.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Ժառ ջան, շնորհակալություն հանգամանալից բացատրության համար, բայց պետք է նկատեմ, որ եթե զենք չվերցնողների թիվը Հայաստանում շատ լինի, իսկ Եհովայի Վկաներն ամեն գնով ցանկանում են շատացնել իրենց անդամների թիվը, զենք չվերցնելը ոչ մի այլ աշխատանքով հնարավոր չի լինի փոխարինել: Իսկ այդ դեպքում դա հավասար կլինի հայրենիքի դավաճանության:

----------

Lion (07.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Jarre*

Հարցը նուրբ չէ, այլ սկզբունքային: Ու հարցին հնչեց ավելի շուտ դեմագոգիկ, քան իրական պատասխան: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել:

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան ի տարբերություն տարածված անազնվության մակարդակին պահպանում է իր պետությունը և ազգը մնալով ազնիվ, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան, ի տարբերություն տարածված ազնվության մակարդակի, տառապում է կյանքից կտրված և ուտոպիստական ազնվության պատկերացումով,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության հզորությանը վճարելով հարկերը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` դա սահմանադրական պարտականություն է և ազնվորեն հարկեր վճարում են նաև ինչպես աթեիստները, այնպես էլ այլ կրոնական ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչները,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան ամրացնում է իր պետությունը կերտելով ամուր և առողջ ընտանիք, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան քայքայում է ընտանիքը, որ ցանկացած պետության ամրությանն բջջային հիմք է և նման քայքայման փաստեր բազմաթիվ են,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության առողջ հասարակության ձևավորմանը հեռու մնալով հանցագործությունից, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան աննկատ մի որդի պես ներսից կրծում է ցանկացած հասարակություն, քայքայում է այն, թուլացնում և անուժ դարձնում սրան դիմադրելու ապագա փորձություններին,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան իր հանցագործ և վատ շրջապատ ընկած հայրենակցին օգնում է դուրս գալ, թողնել վատ և վնասակար սովորությունները, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` դա հաճախ արվում է շահադիտական, հոգեորսկան նպատակներով,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստելով իր պետության ամրությանը չի լքում իր երկիրը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան մնալով այս երկրում իր ներկայությամբ իսկ ավելի թուլացնում ու քայքայում է այն ու ավելի լավ կլինի, որ նա գնա, այլ ոչ թե մնա, էլ չասած դեռ, որ Եհովայի վկաների թիկունքում կանգնած հատուկ ծառայություններին հենց դա էլ պետք է, որ գլխացավանք վկաները ոչ թե իրենց երկրներ գան, այլ թուլացնեն ուրիշ երկրները, 

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան պահպանում է իր լեզուն, որը ազգի ամենակարևոր բնորոշիչներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենակարևորը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` չեմ հավատում, ես չեմ հանդիպել որևէ Եհովայի վկայի, որը սկզբում հայ լինի, հետո նոր` Եհովայի վկա,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան տարածում է իր ազգի արվեստը արտասահմանում բարձր պահելով պետության անունը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` սուտ է, չեմ հավատում, եթե Եհովայի վկան չի ընդունում իր ազգը, ոնց նա կարող է նման կերպ վարվել, եթե նա չի պայքարում իր ազգի անվտանգության երաշխիքը հանդիսացող բանակի շարքերում գաղափարապես, ոնց կարող է նա հայ լինել ու հայկական արժեքներ տարածել,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան ի տարբերություն օրենքի վրա թքած ունեցող հայերի, որոնք եվրոպաներում ու ամերիկաներում բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ինչ աստիճանի են գցել թե՛ պետության և թե՛ հայի կերպարը, նրանք իրենց օրինակելի վարքով այդ ամենը բարձր պահելով ցուցաբերո՞ւմ են ապազգային մտածողություն և թուլացնո՞ւմ են պետականություն_" - կասեմ` դեմագոգիա է, բազում ոչ եհովական հայեր հիանալի հեղինակություն են ստեղծել հայերի համար ողջ աշխարհում, իսկ Եհովայի վկաները նույնիսկ հայ էլ չեն, որ մի հատ էլ հեղինակություն բարրացնեն կամ իջեցնեն,

Ասում ես, թե. "_Ու հաշվի առ, որ այս բոլոր թվարկածս և չթվարկած հարցերում իրենք այդպիսի վարք դրսևորում են որպես Եհովայի վկաներ_" - կասեմ` ազնիվ են նաև կրոնական այլ շատ ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչներ, ինչպես նաև աթեիստներ:




> *Ընդունում եմ՝ Եհովայի վկաներից շատերը հրաժարվում են զինվորական ծառայությունից, սակայն նրանք միայն այդ քայլով չեն թուլացնում պետականությունը։* Ունենալով խորը հարգանք և ակնածանք այն մարդկանց հանդեպ ովքեր վտանգել և զոհել են իրենց կյանքը հանուն ուրիշների ազատության, այնուամենայնիվ թույլ տուր ասել, որ ապազգային մտածողություն ունեն այն գեներալները, որ մի կողմից անուն են հանում, թե զենքը ձեռքը հայրենիքն է պաշտպանում, իսկ մյուս կողմից այսօր տեռորի է ենթարկում սեփական ազգին, ուտում է ու գցում է սեփական պետության ունեցվածքը, որի հիման վրա վճարվում են իմ ու քո ծնողների թոշակները։


Կարևորը ընդգծածս մասն էր` մնացաը բլյա-բլյա-բլյա-ի մակարդակի էր: Փաստ էր, որ մենք եթե բանակ չունենանք, չենք ապրի` փաստ է: Փաստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները թուլացնում են բանակը` փաստ է: Դնենք այս փաստերն իրար կողքի ու հետևություն անենք` Եհովայի վկաները բարիք են հայ ազգի համար, թե չարիք: Կարծիքս միանշանակ է` եթե բոլոր Հայաստանցի հայերը Եհովայի վկա դառնան, մեզ այլ բան չի մնա, քան վերանալ` հնազանդ ոչխարների պես կոտորվելով թուրքերի կողմից: Սա է, ուրիշ բան չկա...




> Քո ասածը ենթադրում էր, որ ով որ զենք է բարձրացնում և մասնակցում է զիվնորական ծառայության ապազգային չէ և չի թուլացնում պետականությունը։ Բայց փաստորեն կան զենք բարձրացողներ, ովքեր լավ էլ ապազգային են ու թուլացնում են պետականությունը և հակառակը՝ չբարձրացնողներ ովքեր չեն վտանգում։
> Փաստորեն նման ձևակերպումների և նույնականացումների սկզբունքը ոչ միայն անիմաստ է այլև սխալ։


Եվ կրկին` տրամաբանական, գիտակցված կամ չգիտակցված սխալ ես թույլ տալիս: Զենք բարձրացնելը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է ազգի հարատևությանը նպաստելու համար: Այսինքն` մարդը կարող է զենք բարձրացնել իր ազգի պայքարի համար, բայց հետագայում դառնալ չարիք, բայց այ զենք չբարձրացնողը իր ազգի համար չարիք է *ի սկզբանե*:




> Եվ քանի որ իմ կարծիքն էիր խնդրել, ապա ավելի մանրամասնեմ։ Ժամանակին և եթե չեմ սխալվում հիմա էլ բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացած որոշ Եհովայի վկա երիտասարդների ուղարկում էին սահմանամերձ գյուղեր որպես ուսուցիչներ։ Պահանջելով այլընտրանքային *քաղաքացիական* ծառայություն, նրանք ըստ էության խնդրում են փոխհատուցել իրենց չծառայելը ազգի օգտին ուրիշ գործ անելով՝ սահմանամերձ գյուղերում կամ հեռավոր վայրերում տարբեր աշխատանքներ կատարելու, որոնց կարիքը մեր պետությունը ունի, բայց չկան մարդիկ ովքեր այդքան ցածր աշխատավարձով կհամաձայնվեն կատարել նման աշխատանք։


Նման կերպ, որպես ուսուցիչ, ոչ եհովականներն էլ կարող են գնալ: Իսկ հիմա հարցիս պատասխանի - եթե բոլորն այդպես վարվեն, վերջը ինչ կլինի?




> Հիմա ո՞վ է ապազգային մտածողությամբ և պետականությունը թուլացնող՝ Եհովայի վկա՞ն, որ պարտավորվում է իր լավագույնը անել պետության համար, թե՞ փողով ազատվող տասնյակ հազարավոր ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ ովքեր անհիմն ազատվում են բանակից ու առանց որևէ փոխհատուցման պապաների ջպերով (չսիրածս արտահայտություններիցս մեկն է, բայց այստեղ սազում է) թե՛ փոխաբերական և թե՛ բառիս բուն իմաստներով վրաերթի են ենթարկում հասարակ քաղաքացիներին։


Եվ կրկին` զուտ եհովականների ոճի դեմագոգիա: Չարիք է և նա, և նա ու պետք չէ մի չարիքը ցույց տալով մյուսն արդարացնել: Այս անգամ ևս դու գիտակցական կամ անգիտակցական տրամաբանական սխալ կատարեցիր` համեմատելով չհամեմատելին: Կրկնում եմ, չարիք են երկու տարբերակներն էլ: Իսկ հիմա իմ հարցին պատասխանի ու տես, թե ոնց են համեմատում ոչ թե անհամեմատելին, այլ *համեմատելին* - _Հիմա ո՞վ է ապազգային մտածողությամբ և պետականությունը թուլացնող՝ Եհովայի վկա՞ն, որ պարտավորվում է իր լավագույնը անել պետության համար, թե՞ պարտաճանաչ կերպով երկու տարի սահման պահող քաղաքացին_?




> Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ այդ արարքը դիտում ենք ապազգային քայլ, ապա իրավունք չունենք «ապազգային» և «պետականությունը թուլացնող» պիտակները նրանց կպցնենք, քանի որ ակնհայտ է, որ մնացած հարցերում նրանք հուսալի քաղաքացիներ են թե՛ պետության և թե՛ հասարակության համար։


Կասկածում եմ - նրանք նույնիսկ ընտրություններին չեն մասնակցում: Եվ վերջում հարց. 

_Jarre դուք Եհովայի վկա եք?_

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011), Moonwalker (08.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, շնորհակալություն հանգամանալից բացատրության համար, բայց պետք է նկատեմ, որ եթե զենք չվերցնողների թիվը Հայաստանում շատ լինի, իսկ Եհովայի Վկաներն ամեն գնով ցանկանում են շատացնել իրենց անդամների թիվը, զենք չվերցնելը ոչ մի այլ աշխատանքով հնարավոր չի լինի փոխարինել: Իսկ այդ դեպքում դա հավասար կլինի հայրենիքի դավաճանության:


*Malxas* ջան իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ ենթադրելու փոխարեն նայել վիճակագրությանը։

Այս տարվա տվյալներին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց 2008 թվականի տվյալներով անկախ Հայաստանում մինչև այդ թվականը (18 տարի) զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվել էր 364 Եհովայի վկա։ Միջինը ստացվում է տարեկան մոտ 21 հոգի։ Ինչպես տեսնում ես այս թիվը քո ասած մտքից («եթե զենք չվերցնողների թիվը Հայաստանում շատ լինի..... զենք չվերցնելը ոչ մի այլ աշխատանքով հնարավոր չի լինի փոխարինել») շատ հեռու է։

Malxas ջան, նաև չմոռանանք նշածս փաստերից մեկը՝ Ադրբեջանում Եհովայի վկա երիտասարդները հրաժարվում են զենք բարձրացնել հայերի դեմ։ Փաստորեն նրանք հրաժարվում են դուրս գալ իմ ու քո երեխայի դեմ, իմ ու քո ծնողների ու հարազատների դեմ։

Հիմա արի մի պահ նայենք ամբողջ աշխարհին և ոչ միայն մեր տարածաշրջանը։ Որքան էլ հակասական թվա, կամ ուտոպիա անվանեք, միևնույն է, սա փաստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները որպես կրոնական խումբ կարողացել են հասնել խաղաղության։ Պատկերացրու, եթե բոլոր կրոնները նրանց պես հետևողական լինեին և պատերազմները պաշտպանելու, *խրախուսելու* և *օրհնելու* փոխարեն (էլ չեմ խոսում հենց պատերազմների *պատճառ* լինելու մասին) սովորեցներին սեր և խաղաղություն, ո՞նց ես կարծում ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ մեր պատմությունը և հետևաբար մեր իրականությունը։ 

Չէ՞ որ կրոնը շատ մեծ ազդեցություն ունի մարդկանց վրա։ Մարդիկ կրոնական նկատառումներից ելնելով շատ լավ ու ահավոր այլանդակ արարքներ են անում, օրինակ՝ մահապարտներ, ահաբեկիչներ, որոնց հոգեբանության վրա մեծ ազդեցություն են թողնում կրոնական գաղափարները։

Հիմա հարց ունեմ։ Եթե բոլոր կրոնները նման կերպ վարվեին և վարվեն արդյո՞ք դրա հետևանքները հազար անգամ լավը չէր լինի, քանի այսօրվա մեր քարոզած արժեքների և համոզմունքնեիր հետևանքն է։

----------


## Lion

> *Malxas* ջան իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ ենթադրելու փոխարեն նայել վիճակագրությանը։
> 
> Այս տարվա տվյալներին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց 2008 թվականի տվյալներով անկախ Հայաստանում մինչև այդ թվականը (18 տարի) զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվել էր 364 Եհովայի վկա։ Միջինը ստացվում է տարեկան մոտ 21 հոգի։ Ինչպես տեսնում ես այս թիվը քո ասած մտքից («եթե զենք չվերցնողների թիվը Հայաստանում շատ լինի..... զենք չվերցնելը ոչ մի այլ աշխատանքով հնարավոր չի լինի փոխարինել») շատ հեռու է։


Հեռու է, բարեբախտաբար և ի մեծ ուրախություն ինձ` թիվը մեծ չէ: Բայց Եհովայի վկանրը մեծ ջանքեր են գործադրում, որ այդ թիվը մեծանա, ինչն անընդունելի է և կործանարար մեր պետության համար: Կրկին գրածներիդ մեջ տրամաբանական սխալ կա` մի կողմից ասում ու որպես փաստարկ ես օգտագործում այն հանգամանքը, որ. "թիվը մեծ չէ", մյուս կողմից էլ ուզում ես, որ. "թիվը մեծանա":

Համընդհանուր խաղաղությունը Ուտոպիա է - մեծատառերով` *ՈՒՏՈՊԻԱ*. Երկրագնդի (տես, չեմ ասում` մարդկության), ուրեմն նույնիսկ երկրագնդի պատմության բջջային ժամանակներից էլ սկսած համընդհանուր խաղաղություն չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի: Իսկ Եհովայի վկաներն իրենց ուտոպիստական գաղափարներով ընդամենը նապաստակի մորթի են հագցնում ու զոհի կերպար են կերտում մեր ազգից այս գայլային հասարակարգում: Թող ադրբեջանցիները, թուրքերը ու չգիտեմ էլ որ զարհն ու մարը բոլորը դառնան Եհովայի վկա, խոստանում եմ, *ամենավերջում*, որպես երկրագնդի վերջին ոչ Եհովական մարդ, ինքս կընդունեմ այդ հավատքն ու երջանիկ ժպիտը դեմքիս կապրեմ: Իսկ այժմ, երբ շուրջբոլորը գայլեր են, Եհովայի վկաները առավելագույնը, որ կհասնեն, Հայ ժողովրդից *անպաշտպան զոհ* կկերտեն, այսքան բան:

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011), Moonwalker (08.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Ժառ ջան, աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններն էլ խաղաղություն են քարոզում և Եհովայի վկաները միակը չեն: 
Իմ կարծիքով այսպես է. Հավատացյալը կամ այնքան կատարյալ պետք է լինի, որ թշնամու դեմ կարողանա իր հավատքի ուժով կռվել, կամ սուս ու փուս զենք վերցնի ու գնա բանակ: Բարձրակարգ, իրենց հավատքի ուժով կռվող հավատացյալներ Հայաստանում չկան, նույն թվում և Եհովայի վկաների մեջ, այսպիսով մնում է զենք վերցնելը: Մեկ Տիրոջ ծառայելու գաղափարը իմ կարծիքով այս դեպքում տգիտության արդյունք է: Ներողություն, ոչ ոքի չեմ ցանկացել վիրավորել: Թող հակառակ մտածողը ինձ տգետ համարի, եթե ցանկանում է: Մենք ոչ թե երկնքում ենք գտնվում, այլ երկրում, այնպես որ ակամա պետք է ընդունենք Երկրի վրա գործող օրենքները:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ժառ ջան, զարմանալի օրինակներ ես բերում, չկրկնեմ սեղանակիցներիս մտքերը, այլ ուղղակի ավելացնեմ ,ամբողջ հարցը նրանումն է որ նրանք նենգափոխել են Աստվածաշունչը, գտնվում են մոլորության մեջ, և չեն ենթարկվում որոշ օրենքներին: Թէ չէ լավ վարք ունեն, ազնիվ են և նման բաներ, այդպիսին են նաև բոլոր ճիշտ քրիստոնյաները, անկախ իրենց դավանանքի:

----------

Hayazn (25.10.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Ժառ ջան, շնորհակալություն հանգամանալից բացատրության համար, բայց պետք է նկատեմ, որ եթե զենք չվերցնողների թիվը Հայաստանում շատ լինի, իսկ Եհովայի Վկաներն ամեն գնով ցանկանում են շատացնել իրենց անդամների թիվը, զենք չվերցնելը ոչ մի այլ աշխատանքով հնարավոր չի լինի փոխարինել: Իսկ այդ դեպքում դա հավասար կլինի հայրենիքի դավաճանության:


<<Այսօր տեղի ունեցած նիստի ընթացքում գործադիրը, հիմք ընդունելով Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի կաթողիկոսարանի միջնորդությունը, մի խումբ եկեղեցականների հոգևոր ծառայության հանգամանքը և ղեկավարվելով ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ, կառավարությունը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից ազատել է Մայր Աթոռի 17 միաբանի: Մինչև 2012թ. գարնանային զորակոչը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում  է տրվել 38 միաբանի, Երուսաղեմի Սրբոց Հակոբյանց վանքի 16 միաբանի և ուսանողի, Հնդկաստանի Կալկաթայի մարդասիրական ճեմարանի 8 սանի։Երկու այլ որոշմամբ տարբեր ժամկետներով պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում է տրվել 7 անձի։>>

http://ankakh.com/2011/04/115508/


հիմա ով ա հայերնիքի դավաճան? միանշանակ Առաքելական եկեղցին, էդ ինչ առաելական եկեղցուն պատականորեն կարելի է իսկ մյուսների համար չէ?

----------


## Jarre

> *Jarre*
> 
> Հարցը նուրբ չէ, այլ սկզբունքային: Ու հարցին հնչեց ավելի շուտ դեմագոգիկ, քան իրական պատասխան: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել:
> 
> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան ի տարբերություն տարածված անազնվության մակարդակին պահպանում է իր պետությունը և ազգը մնալով ազնիվ, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան, ի տարբերություն տարածված ազնվության մակարդակի, տառապում է կյանքից կտրված և ուտոպիստական ազնվության պատկերացումով,


Փաստորեն սեփական ազգի ռեսուրսները չուտելը և պետության նկատմամբ ազնիվ վարվելը կյանքից կտրված լինելու և ուտոպիստական ազնվությո՞ւն է։ Այնուամենայնիվ, ենթադրենք թե այդպես է արդյո՞ք դա ապազգային մտածողություն է և արդյո՞ք դա թուլացնում է պետականությունը։




> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության հզորությանը վճարելով հարկերը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` դա սահմանադրական պարտականություն է և ազնվորեն հարկեր վճարում են նաև ինչպես աթեիստները, այնպես էլ այլ կրոնական ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչները,


Այո, հարկեր են վճարում իրենք իրենց ու պետությանը հարգող մարդիկ։
Հիմա դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։ Դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Այո՞, թե ոչ։




> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան ամրացնում է իր պետությունը կերտելով ամուր և առողջ ընտանիք, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան քայքայում է ընտանիքը, որ ցանկացած պետության ամրությանն բջջային հիմք է և նման քայքայման փաստեր բազմաթիվ են,


Lion, դու անձամբ քանի՞ նման փաստ ես տեսել։
Եհովայի վկան ամրացնում է ընտանիքը, որը ցանկացած պետության ամրության բջջային հիմքն է և նման ամրացման փաստեր բազմաթիվ են։ Սա ապազգայի՞ն քայլ է։
Ես քեզ կարող եմ բազմաթիվ հայ ընտանիքների օրինակներ բերել, որոնք խոստովանում են, որ առանց աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքների իրենք կամ վաղուց բաժանված կլինեին կամ էլ կլինեին այն ընտանիքերի պես որտեղ իրար միս են կրծում բայց զատո անունով չբաժանված ընտանիք են։
Դու ավելի լավ է նայիր քեզ ծանոթ Եհովայի վկա ընտանիքներին և տես թե քանիսն են քանդվել և քայքայվել։




> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության առողջ հասարակության ձևավորմանը հեռու մնալով հանցագործությունից, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան աննկատ մի որդի պես ներսից կրծում է ցանկացած հասարակություն, քայքայում է այն, թուլացնում և անուժ դարձնում սրան դիմադրելու ապագա փորձություններին,


Lion ջան, փաստորեն հանցագործությունից հեռու մնալը, բարձր բարոյական չափանիշներով ապրելը, որդ է, որը ներսից կրծում է հասարակությա՞նը։ Իսկ կասե՞ս, թե ինդք ինչ արժեքների կողմնակից ես։ 
Հա, մեկ էլ խնդրում եմ, եթե հնարավոր է հարցիս պատասխանիր՝ այդ մարդկային հատկությունները ապազգայի՞ն է, թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Lion ջան, հարցերիս նպատակը հաշվետվություն պահանջելը չէ։ Պարզապես ուզում եմ հասկանալ տրամաբանությունը և գրառմանդ իմաստը։

----------


## Jarre

> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան իր հանցագործ և վատ շրջապատ ընկած հայրենակցին օգնում է դուրս գալ, թողնել վատ և վնասակար սովորությունները, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` դա հաճախ արվում է շահադիտական, հոգեորսկան նպատակներով,


Դե ամեն երևույթի մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը տալիս է այս կամ այն իմաստը։ Շատերը նույնիսկ ծնողական հոգատարությունը համարում են էգոիզմի դրսևորում։ Կոնկրետ շահադիտական նկատառումների փաստե՞ր ունես, թե՞ սովորական «վառե՛լ վկաներին» շարքի հերթական տեղեկությունների վրա է հիմնված։
Հիմա կոնկրետ օրինակ։ Կոմիտասում ապրող մի հանցագործ տարր (իրական մարդու մասին եմ խոսում), որը 16 տարեկանից գտնվել է կալանավայրում, իսկ ազատվելուց հետո վարել է հանցագործ գործունեություն և երկար տարիներ գտնվում էր օրինապահների ուշադրության կենտրոնում այսօր Եհովայի վկա է և իր ընտանիքի հետ միասին ձգտում է ապրել աստվածաշնչյան չափանիշներով և այլևս չի ահաբեկում մարդկանց։ Այս երևույթը ապազգայի՞ն է։ Թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։




> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստելով իր պետության ամրությանը չի լքում իր երկիրը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան մնալով այս երկրում իր ներկայությամբ իսկ ավելի թուլացնում ու քայքայում է այն ու ավելի լավ կլինի, որ նա գնա, այլ ոչ թե մնա, էլ չասած դեռ, որ Եհովայի վկաների թիկունքում կանգնած հատուկ ծառայություններին հենց դա էլ պետք է, որ գլխացավանք վկաները ոչ թե իրենց երկրներ գան, այլ թուլացնեն ուրիշ երկրները,


Փաստորեն կարծում ես, որ բոլոր այլախոհները պետք է լքեն Հայաստանը, այսինքն արտագաղթեն և այդ դեպքում ինչ որ մեկին կահջողվի՞ առանց այդ էլ դատարկված Հայաստանում կերտել հզոր պետություն։

Ես պատմությունից ուժեղ չեմ, շատ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ ոչ վաղ անցյալից։ Իհարկե գուցե հակադարձես, թե իմ բերած օրինակը անհամասեռ է Հայաստանյան վիճակի հետ, բայց փորձեմ։ Նացիստական Գերմանիան նույն ձև էր մտածում հրեաների, այլազգիների և Եհովայի վկաների մասին։ 

Ու ի տարբերություն Հայաստանում այսպիսի մտածելակերպ ունեցողների, Lion ջան, իրենք իրենց նպատակը «խիզախորեն» իրագործեցին։ 
Իհարկե կարող ես բերել փաստարկներ, թե իմ բերած համեմատությունը անհամասեռ է Հայաստանյան վիճակի հետ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ փորձեմ։

Կասե՞ս ինչ եղավ նացիստական Գերմանիայի վերջը։

Եվ կասե՞ս թե ինչ եղավ այն Գերմանիայի վերջը, որը հարգեց մարդկային իրավունքը և ընդունեց իր քաղաքացիների կրոնական և ազգային անխտրականությունը։ 

Ես ինձ ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չեմ վերապահում հայապահպանությունից խոսել, պարզապես հարց եմ տալիս. փաստորեն քո կարծիքով հայաթափումը հզոր պետության նախապայմա՞ն է։

Իսկ ինձ թվում էր, որ Հայաստանի կործանման դավադրությանը մասնակցող հատուկ ծառայությունների և գաղտնի կազմակերպությունների քայլերից մեկն էլ Հայաստանը հայաթափելն է։ Այսինքն դա քայլերից մեկն է։ Բայց փաստորեն պարզվում է, որ նրանք այդպիսով իրականում կամրացնեն մեր երկիրը։ Բա այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ ենք ահազանգում, թե Ռուսաստանը անօրինական միգրացիոն կենտրոններ է բացում Հայաստանում։





> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան պահպանում է իր լեզուն, որը ազգի ամենակարևոր բնորոշիչներից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենակարևորը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` չեմ հավատում, ես չեմ հանդիպել որևէ Եհովայի վկայի, որը սկզբում հայ լինի, հետո նոր` Եհովայի վկա,


Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, այն որ իրենք իրենց գրականությամբ պահպանում և տարածում են հայերենը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։




> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան տարածում է իր ազգի արվեստը արտասահմանում բարձր պահելով պետության անունը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը_" - կասեմ` սուտ է, չեմ հավատում, եթե Եհովայի վկան չի ընդունում իր ազգը, ոնց նա կարող է նման կերպ վարվել, եթե նա չի պայքարում իր ազգի անվտանգության երաշխիքը հանդիսացող բանակի շարքերում գաղափարապես, ոնց կարող է նա հայ լինել ու հայկական արժեքներ տարածել,


Lion, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե հայի նման սահմանումը ինչի վրա է հիմնված։
Ո՞վ է որոշել թե ով է հայը։
Ե՞րբ է որոշել։

Իսկ այն որ Եհովայի վկան չի ընդունում ազգը, դա շատ ընդհանուր ու լղոզված միտք է։ Կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Ինչպե՞ս չի ընդունում։ Ինչո՞վ է դա արտահայտվում։

Ոչ մի սուտ բան չկա, Lion ջան։ Կան հայ արվեստագետներ և երաժիշտներ, ովքեր աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ներկայացնում են հայկական արվեստը և իրենք Եհովայի վկաներ են։ Հիմա այդ արվեստագետ Եհովայի վկան իր ազգային երաժշտությունը և կտավները ներկայացնելով ապազագային մտածողությո՞ւն է դրսևորում։ Թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։




> Ասում ես, թե. "_Եթե Եհովայի վկան ի տարբերություն օրենքի վրա թքած ունեցող հայերի, որոնք եվրոպաներում ու ամերիկաներում բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ինչ աստիճանի են գցել թե՛ պետության և թե՛ հայի կերպարը, նրանք իրենց օրինակելի վարքով այդ ամենը բարձր պահելով ցուցաբերո՞ւմ են ապազգային մտածողություն և թուլացնո՞ւմ են պետականություն_" - կասեմ` դեմագոգիա է, բազում ոչ եհովական հայեր հիանալի հեղինակություն են ստեղծել հայերի համար ողջ աշխարհում, իսկ Եհովայի վկաները նույնիսկ հայ էլ չեն, որ մի հատ էլ հեղինակություն բարրացնեն կամ իջեցնեն,


Իսկ մենք խոսում էինք Եհովայի վկաների մասին։ Քո նշած բազում «ոչ եհովական» հայերի մեջ կան թվով շատ Եհովայի վկաներ հայեր։ Կրկին հարցն անպատասխան է՝ նրանք իրենց այդ մտածողությամբ ապազգայի՞ն են, նրանք թուլացնո՞ւմ են պետությունը։





> Ասում ես, թե. "_Ու հաշվի առ, որ այս բոլոր թվարկածս և չթվարկած հարցերում իրենք այդպիսի վարք դրսևորում են որպես Եհովայի վկաներ_" - կասեմ` ազնիվ են նաև կրոնական այլ շատ ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչներ, ինչպես նաև աթեիստներ:


Շատ ճիշտ ես։ Այդ կրոնական ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն էլ Եհովայի վկաներն են։ Հիմա իրենք իրենց այդ մտածողությամբ և վարքագծով ապազգայի՞ն են, թուլացնո՞ւմ են պետությունը։




> Կարևորը ընդգծածս մասն էր` մնացաը բլյա-բլյա-բլյա-ի մակարդակի էր: Փաստ էր, որ մենք եթե բանակ չունենանք, չենք ապրի` փաստ է: Փաստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները թուլացնում են բանակը` փաստ է: Դնենք այս փաստերն իրար կողքի ու հետևություն անենք` Եհովայի վկաները բարիք են հայ ազգի համար, թե չարիք: Կարծիքս միանշանակ է` եթե բոլոր Հայաստանցի հայերը Եհովայի վկա դառնան, մեզ այլ բան չի մնա, քան վերանալ` հնազանդ ոչխարների պես կոտորվելով թուրքերի կողմից: Սա է, ուրիշ բան չկա...





> Եվ կրկին` տրամաբանական, գիտակցված կամ չգիտակցված սխալ ես թույլ տալիս: Զենք բարձրացնելը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է ազգի հարատևությանը նպաստելու համար: Այսինքն` մարդը կարող է զենք բարձրացնել իր ազգի պայքարի համար, բայց հետագայում դառնալ չարիք, բայց այ զենք չբարձրացնողը իր ազգի համար չարիք է *ի սկզբանե*:


Lion ջան, այնուամենայնիվ խնդրում եմ այդ բլյա-բլյաի մակարդակի անտրամաբանական գրառմանս պատասխանես։ 
Փա՞ստ է, որ ի հակառակ քո բերած միանշանակ պնդմանը այնուամենայնիվ բոլոր զենք բարձրացնողները չեն, որ հայրենասեր են։ Փաստ է։
Փա՞ստ է, որ ինքդ համաձայնվեցիր, որ հայրենասիրության համար բացի զենք վերցնելու կան նաև այլ գործոններ։ Փաստ է։
Փա՞ստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները այդ այլ գործոնները ապահովում են։ Փաստ է։

Ես չեմ սիրում բառախաղով զբաղվել։ Ասածիս իմաստն այն է, Lion ջան, որ պիտակավորելը շատ հեշտ գործ է։ Բայց կան բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ Եհովայի վկաները իրենց դրսևորում են, որպես օրինակելի և օրինապաշտ քաղաքացիներ։ Իսկ քո և շատ ուրիշների կողմից գործածված բազմաթիվ պիտակները բացառում են նմանատիպ երևույթների հնարավորությունը։




> Նման կերպ, որպես ուսուցիչ, ոչ եհովականներն էլ կարող են գնալ: Իսկ հիմա հարցիս պատասխանի - եթե բոլորն այդպես վարվեն, վերջը ինչ կլինի?


Իսկ այդ բոլորի մեջ դու և քո մերձավորները մտնո՞ւմ են։ Դուք պատրաստվո՞ւմ եք վկա դառնալ։ Խնդրում եմ կարդա այս թեմայի գրառումները։ Քանի՞ հոգու ես գտնում, որ ուզում են։ Կարդա մյուս ֆորումները և Ֆեյսբուքյան շարժումները։ Քանի՞ հոգի ես գտնում, որ ուզում են կամ այդ ճանապարհին են։

Իսկ եթե ենթադրում ենք, թե կդառնան, ապա արի ենթադրենք, որ բոլոր աշխարհի մարդիկ վկա են դառնում և այս հարցում նույն կերպ են մտածում, ի՞նչ կլինի այդ ժամանակ։





> Եվ կրկին` զուտ եհովականների ոճի դեմագոգիա: Չարիք է և նա, և նա ու պետք չէ մի չարիքը ցույց տալով մյուսն արդարացնել: Այս անգամ ևս դու գիտակցական կամ անգիտակցական տրամաբանական սխալ կատարեցիր` համեմատելով չհամեմատելին: Կրկնում եմ, չարիք են երկու տարբերակներն էլ: Իսկ հիմա իմ հարցին պատասխանի ու տես, թե ոնց են համեմատում ոչ թե անհամեմատելին, այլ *համեմատելին* - _Հիմա ո՞վ է ապազգային մտածողությամբ և պետականությունը թուլացնող՝ Եհովայի վկա՞ն, որ պարտավորվում է իր լավագույնը անել պետության համար, թե՞ պարտաճանաչ կերպով երկու տարի սահման պահող քաղաքացին_?


Lion, ներողություն եմ խնդրում ավելի հանգամանալից չգրելու համար։ Արածս համեմատություն չէր։ Այլ պարզապես ուզեցել եմ ցույց տալ, որ այսօր մարդիկ դա բերում են որպես փաստարկ Եհովայի վկաների դեմ, բայց ոչ մի հասարակական ակտիվություն չեն ցուցաբերում այդ երևույթների դեմ պայքարում։ Ես չեմ հետևել և չգիտեմ, թե դու ինչպես ես մասնակցում նման հարցերի քննարկմանը, բայց փաստերը բավական շատ են, որ նրանք ովքեր Եհովայի վկաներին այդ հարցում մեղադրում են, մյուս նույնատիպ դրսևորումների հանդեպ բավական զուսպ են և անակտիվ։ Սա շատ բան է ասում մարդու կանխակալ և ծայրահեղական մտածելակերպի մասին։ Ես դա եմ ուզեցել ասել։





> _Jarre դուք Եհովայի վկա եք?_


Այո, Lion ջան, ես Եհովայի վկա եմ։
Մի հարց էլ ես ունեմ։ Դա ինչ որ ձև ազդո՞ւմ է ներկայացված տեղեկության և այդ տեղեկության բովանդակության վրա։ Քեզ համար կարևորը զրույցի բովանդակությո՞ւնն է, թե զրուցակցիդ կրոնական պատկանելիությունը։

----------

վրեժ62 (09.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններն էլ խաղաղություն են քարոզում և Եհովայի վկաները միակը չեն: 
> Իմ կարծիքով այսպես է. Հավատացյալը կամ այնքան կատարյալ պետք է լինի, որ թշնամու դեմ կարողանա իր հավատքի ուժով կռվել, կամ սուս ու փուս զենք վերցնի ու գնա բանակ: Բարձրակարգ, իրենց հավատքի ուժով կռվող հավատացյալներ Հայաստանում չկան, նույն թվում և Եհովայի վկաների մեջ, այսպիսով մնում է զենք վերցնելը: Մեկ Տիրոջ ծառայելու գաղափարը իմ կարծիքով այս դեպքում տգիտության արդյունք է: Ներողություն, ոչ ոքի չեմ ցանկացել վիրավորել: Թող հակառակ մտածողը ինձ տգետ համարի, եթե ցանկանում է: Մենք ոչ թե երկնքում ենք գտնվում, այլ երկրում, այնպես որ ակամա պետք է ընդունենք Երկրի վրա գործող օրենքները:


Malxas ջան, իմ ասածն էլ երկնային ոլորտից չէ  :Smile: 

Ես կոնկրետ օրինակ եմ բերում, որ Եհովայի վկաների գերակշռող մասը ամբողջ աշխարհում և բոլոր պետություններում սկզբունքորեն զենք չեն բարձրացնում։ Փաստ է, որ այսօր Եհովայի վկաները բացի քարոզի տեսքով ներկայացնելուց նաև իրենց գործերով են ցույց տալիս իրենց սերը և խաղաղասիրությունը։

Ու ես հիմնվելով այդ *երկրային*  :LOL:  փաստի վրա, պարզապես նմանատիպ հարց էի ուղղել. եթե բոլոր կրոնները նման սկզբունքով շարժվեին, ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ մեր պատմությունը և մեր ներկան։ Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ աշխարհի ընդհանուր վիճակը։

Նկատիր, որ իմ ասածս ուտոպիա չէ, ոչ էլ երազանք է, ոչ էլ ենթադրություն։ Կա կոնկրետ փաստ.

1) ամբողջ աշխարհում մոտ 7 միլիոն Եհովայի վկաներ արդեն այսօր իրենց մեջ վերացրել են ազգային թշնամությունը և ատելությունը և հասել են միմյանց հետ խաղաղության։

2) պատմության ընթացքում՝ Նացիստական Գերմանիայում, ՍՍՀՄ-ում Եհովայի վկաները հրաժարվել են զենք բարձրացնել և դրա համար կրել են մահապատիժ։

3) Ադրբեջանում կան շատ Եհովայի վկաներ ովքեր նստած են գաղութում և բառիս ամենաուղիղ իմաստով տանջվում և տառապում են, որպես կրոնն ուրացած, ազգի դավաճան թշնամի հայ։

4) իսկ 40-ականներին փաստորեն Գերմանիայի Եհովայի վկաները հրաժարվել են զենք բարձրացնել մեր դեմ։

Ու հիմա հիմնվելով այս փաստերի վրա, պարզապես հարցնում եմ։ Արի ենթադրենք, որ բոլոր կրոնները քարոզից *գործերի* անցնեին ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ իրականությունը։ Սա ուտոպիա կամ երկինքներում սավառնող մարդու երազանքներ չեն, այլ կոնկրետ փաստ և այդ փաստի վրա հիմնված պատասխան։

Ուղղակի Malxas ջան, ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ դժվար է նման բան պատկերացնել կամ հավատալը, բայց երբ կա փաստ, արդեն կա նաև մտածելու տեղ։ Համաձայն չե՞ս։

----------


## Malxas

> <<Այսօր տեղի ունեցած նիստի ընթացքում գործադիրը, հիմք ընդունելով Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի կաթողիկոսարանի միջնորդությունը, մի խումբ եկեղեցականների հոգևոր ծառայության հանգամանքը և ղեկավարվելով ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ, կառավարությունը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից ազատել է Մայր Աթոռի 17 միաբանի: Մինչև 2012թ. գարնանային զորակոչը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում  է տրվել 38 միաբանի, Երուսաղեմի Սրբոց Հակոբյանց վանքի 16 միաբանի և ուսանողի, Հնդկաստանի Կալկաթայի մարդասիրական ճեմարանի 8 սանի։Երկու այլ որոշմամբ տարբեր ժամկետներով պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում է տրվել 7 անձի։>>
> 
> http://ankakh.com/2011/04/115508/
> 
> 
> հիմա ով ա հայերնիքի դավաճան? միանշանակ Առաքելական եկեղցին, էդ ինչ առաելական եկեղցուն պատականորեն կարելի է իսկ մյուսների համար չէ?


Իսկ տարեկետում մի՞ թե նշանակում է զինվորական ծառայությունից ընդհանրապես ազատում:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ինձ հետաքրքրում է վկաների այսօրվա ուսմունքը արդյոք համապատասախոնում է Աստվածաշնչին? պատասխանը այո, քանի որ երրոդությւոն Աստվածաշնչում չկա, հետևաբար բոլոր եկեղեցինները որոնք ընդունում են երրոդությունը կեղծ են...


Նախ ասեմ, 
1. եկեղեցիների հիմնական տարբերությունը հենց երրորդության ընկալման և մեկնաբանման մեջ է:
2. Այն մասին, որ աստվածաշնչի տարբեր հատվածներում որպես գործող անձ են հանդես գալիս Աստված, Սուրբ հոգին և Քրիստոսը (նոր կտակարանի շատ տեքստերում հենց հիսուսին են անվանում Տեր): Այնսինքն այս երեք գործող "անձինք" տարբեր տեղերում կատարել են աստվածային գործողություններ՝ գործողություններ, որոնք հասու են միայն Աստծուն և թելադրված չեն  :Wink: 
3. Ենթադրենք, թե վկաների ուսմունքի այս դրվագը ճիշտ է, իսկ եկեղեցունը սխալ: Դա նշանակում է, որ վկաները ճիշտ են ամեն ինչում?

Հ.Գ.
ՀԱԵ և որևէ եկեղոցու կողմնակից և հետևորդ չեմ, ուղղակի խոսում եմ փաստերով: Իմ համար վկաների ու ՀԱԵ միջև, որպես մոլորեցնող և ուղեղ լվացող՝ տարբերություն չկա: բայց ՀԱԵ-ն պահպանել է այնքան ինքնատիպ և ազգային երևույթներ, որ միայն որպես պատմամշակութային արժեք այն կարևոր է: Իսկ վկաների լվացքատունը բացարձակ ոչ մի արժեք չունի իմ համար:

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ոչ միայն նախարաձակ է եղել այլ նաև քրֆել է...
> «Տղաները բորբոքվել են, որովհետեւ քահանան չափից դուրս անվայել արտահայտություններ է հնչեցրել: Ինչպե՞ս կվարվի մի մարդ, եթե իր հորը հայհոյեն, մորը հայհոյեն, վերջին բառերն ասեն: …Կամ որեւէ մեկից, եթե հանրային մարդ չէ, նկարելուց առաջ պե՞տք է կարծիք հարցնել: Եթե պիտի վատ տրամադրված եւ վերաբերված լինեին այդ քահանայի հանդեպ, հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչո՞ւ պիտի անուններ եւ հեռախոսահամարներ փոխանցեին: Եվ հետո՝ Եհովայի վկաները ողջ աշխարհում ճանաչվել են խաղաղասեր մարդիկ ու երբեք նման քայլի իրենք չեն դիմում, դրա համար շատ տարօրինակ է, որ այլ կերպով է ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում: Հետեւաբար լավ կլինի քահանան խոստովանի, թե ինքն ինչեր է տղաներին ասել, ու հատկապես ինչն է պատճառը եղել»,


Եթե սրան հավատանք, և հավատանք, որ քահանան հայհոյել է, ապա Եհովայի վկաները խախտել են իրենց իսիկ ուսմունքը՝ հարձակվողի և զազրախոսողի պատասխանել են բռնությամբ: Իսկ ինչքան գիտեմ նրանք ընդհանրապես հերքում են բռնությունը :Wink:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն սեփական ազգի ռեսուրսները չուտելը և պետության նկատմամբ ազնիվ վարվելը կյանքից կտրված լինելու և ուտոպիստական ազնվությո՞ւն է։


Հետաքրքիր է, *Jarre*, որ զբաղվում եք Եհովայի վկաների քարոզչական տիպիկ հնարքներով: Փոքրիկ մի մանրուք փոխում եք հարցի էությունում ու հարց ուղղում դիմացինիդ: Իրականում դա սոփեստություն է: Խնդիրն այն մասին չէ, որ ազգի ռեսուրսներն ուտելը կամ չուտելը ազնվություն է կամ անազնվություն: Խնդիրն այն է, *ուշադիր*, որ Եհովայի վկա դարձաԾ մարդը համակվում է, *ուշադիր* կյանքից կտրվաԾ այնպիսի մի իդեալիստական ոճի ազնվությամբ, որ հասարակության մեջ նա դառնում է խոցելի և նրա` սոցիալական հաջողության հասնելու հավանականությունները կտրուկ նվազում են: Նույն վիճակն է, ինչ ազգերի պարագայում` անզենք ես, անպաշտպան ես, ազնիվ ես` թույլ ես: Ինչ արաԾ, կյանքը իդեալական չէ և իդեալական ազնվություն ունեցող կամ դրան ձգտող մարդը իր բնույթով դառնում է անհաջողակ:




> Այնուամենայնիվ, ենթադրենք թե այդպես է արդյո՞ք դա ապազգային մտածողություն է և արդյո՞ք դա թուլացնում է պետականությունը։


Այո, քանի որ արդեն ազգային մակարդակով, երբ կողքի ազգերը իդեալական ազնիվ չեն, իսկ դու այդպիսին ես, դու թուլանում ես:




> Այո, հարկեր են վճարում իրենք իրենց ու պետությանը հարգող մարդիկ։
> Հիմա դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։ Դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Այո՞, թե ոչ։


Կրկին քարոզչական հնարք` դուք այլևս ասելու բան չունեք և դա քողարկում եք հարց տալով: Դրա համար էլ հարցին չեմ պատասխանի, քանի որ մի կողմից պատասխանն ակնհայտ է, մյուս կողմից էլ` դա չի առնչվում թեմային: Հիշեցնեմ, որ դուք "հարկեր վճարելն ու պետություն հարգելը" համարեցիք Եհովայի վկաների մեԾ պլյուս, այն դեպքում, երբ պարզվեց, որ այդպիսին են նաև այլ մարդիկ: Այսինքն, այս թեմայի տեսակետից, այս պլյուսի մասին ուղղակի մոռանում ենք  :Smile: 




> Lion, դու անձամբ քանի՞ նման փաստ ես տեսել։


Տեսել եմ, բավականին տեսել եմ: Դեպք գիտեմ, երբ Եհովայի վկա դարձաԾ որդին հրաժարվում է ոչ եհովական իր մորից, դեպք նաև գիտեմ, երբ կինը բաժանվել է ամուսնուց ու, վստահ եմ, եթե պրպտենք, նման դեպքեր շատերը կմատնանշեն:




> Եհովայի վկան ամրացնում է ընտանիքը, որը ցանկացած պետության ամրության բջջային հիմքն է և նման ամրացման փաստեր բազմաթիվ են։ Սա ապազգայի՞ն քայլ է։
> Ես քեզ կարող եմ բազմաթիվ հայ ընտանիքների օրինակներ բերել, որոնք խոստովանում են, որ առանց աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքների իրենք կամ վաղուց բաժանված կլինեին կամ էլ կլինեին այն ընտանիքերի պես որտեղ իրար միս են կրծում բայց զատո անունով չբաժանված ընտանիք են։
> Դու ավելի լավ է նայիր քեզ ծանոթ Եհովայի վկա ընտանիքներին և տես թե քանիսն են քանդվել և քայքայվել։


Եվ կրկին` քարոզչական հնարք: Ամուր ընտանիքը ամուր է նույնիսկ առանց "եհովականանալու", իսկ հակառակն էլ չի ամրապնդում ընտանիքը: Դուք, որպես քարոզիչ, վերցնում եք որևէ դրական երևույթ և այն վերագրում Ձեզ - հայտնի պրիոմ է:




> Lion ջան, փաստորեն հանցագործությունից հեռու մնալը, բարձր բարոյական չափանիշներով ապրելը, որդ է, որը ներսից կրծում է հասարակությա՞նը։


Օհօ, ինչպիսի հռետորական հնարք  :Smile:  Կրկին դեմագոգիկ ձևով վերագրում եք եհովականներին դրական հատկանիշներ և հարց ուղղում դիմացինին, որը քո հետ չհամաձայնելու դեպքում մեխանիկորեն դառնում է դրականի հետ չհամաձայնող: Ինձ հետ, սակայն, իմ հետ նման հնարքները չեն անցնում: 

Խնդիրն այն է, որ խոսքը ոչ թե այն մասին է, որ. "_հանցագործությունից հեռու մնալը, բարձր բարոյական չափանիշներով ապրելը, որդ է, որը ներսից կրծում է հասարակությա՞նը_", այլ այն, որ, *ուշադիր*, Եհովայի վկաների դավանաԾ ապազգային սկզբունքները և կյանքից կտրվաԾ իդեալիզմը ուղիղ ճանապարհ են ազգը կորԾանելու համար և հենց դա է այն որդը, որի մասին ես ասում եմ: *Jarre*, եթե ուզում եք, որ մեր խոսակցությունը հետագայում արդյունավետ լինի, տարրական ազնվություն դրսևորեք զրուցակցի նկատմամբ, մի կիրառեք քարոզչական և դեմագոգիկ հնարքներ, հարգեք զրուցակցին, որը ձեր հնարքները հիանալի է հասկանում, և ազնվորեն վարեք խոսակցությունը:




> Իսկ կասե՞ս, թե ինդք ինչ արժեքների կողմնակից ես։


Իմ արժեքային համակարգը ինձ ճանաչող մարդիկ հիանալի գիտեն: Չճանաչողներին էլ խորհուրդ կտամ ուղղակի ճանաչել կամ լավ ճանաչել: Հավատացեք, ֆորումային մեկ և նույնիսկ մեկ տասնյակ պոստերը չեն կարող զրուցակիցներիս փոխանցել պատկերացումներ իմ արժեքային համակարգի մասին:

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> <<Այսօր տեղի ունեցած նիստի ընթացքում գործադիրը, հիմք ընդունելով Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի կաթողիկոսարանի միջնորդությունը, մի խումբ եկեղեցականների հոգևոր ծառայության հանգամանքը և ղեկավարվելով ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ, կառավարությունը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից ազատել է Մայր Աթոռի 17 միաբանի: Մինչև 2012թ. գարնանային զորակոչը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում  է* տրվել 38 միաբանի, Երուսաղեմի Սրբոց Հակոբյանց վանքի 16 միաբանի և ուսանողի, Հնդկաստանի Կալկաթայի մարդասիրական ճեմարանի 8 սանի*։Երկու այլ որոշմամբ տարբեր ժամկետներով պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում է տրվել 7 անձի։>>
> 
> հիմա ով ա հայերնիքի դավաճան? միանշանակ Առաքելական եկեղցին, էդ ինչ առաելական եկեղցուն պատականորեն կարելի է իսկ մյուսների համար չէ?


Օրինակը տեղին չի, քանի որ գիտական ոլորտում էլ, ասենք ասպիրանտներին, տարկետում են տարամադրում: Հիմա ինչ? համալսարանները ազգի դավաճան են?
Պետական համակարգը որոշում է, թե տվյալ մարդուն (զինապարտին) որ ասպարեզում ավելի օգտակար համարի՝ ռազմական թե գիտակրթական կամ մշակութային: Ի դեպ տարկետում տրամադրելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անհրաժեշտության (օրինակ՝ մոբիլիզացիայի) ժամանակ այդ մարդը զենք չի վերցնելու, քանի որ *նա մնում է զինապարտ*:
Որպես օրնակ՝ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինիտարիներին, երբ բանակ զորակոչում էին համարյա համատարած, լավ գիտնականներին ու նունիսկ արտիստներին ճակատ չէին տանում՝ երկիրն նրանք պետք էին թիկունքում:

Եթե Եհովայի վկաներին տարկետում տան կամ զինապարտությունից ազատեն միայն կրոնական հայացքների համար, ապա ինչն է խանգարում, որ տարկետում տան նաև ՀԱԵ հետևորդներին էլ չեմ ասում մյուս կրոնների հետևորդներին? Ինչ բարոյական կամ օրենսդրական-տրամաբանականի հիմքեր լինինեն դա չանելու:

Իսկ իրականությունը հետևյալն է.
Եհովայի վկան նույնպս ՀՀ քաղաքացի է, օգտվում է ՀՀ ռեսուրսներից, օրենքներից ու իրավունքներից՝ ունի ՀՀ քաղաքացու անձնագիր: Եվ ըստ այդմ պետության հանդեպ ունի նույն պատրավորությունները, ինչ ունեն մյուս քաղաքացիները, այդ թվում՝ զինապարտ է:
Եթե ինքը ցանկանում է օգտվել ՀՀ քաղաքացու նոլոր իրավունքներից, բայց չի ցանկանում կատարել իր պատրավորությունները, ապա իրավունք պետք է հրաժարվի ՀՀ քաղաքացիությունից: Ինչու դա չեն անում?
Թող հրաժարվեն ու գնան ապրեն այն երկրու, որտեղ իրենց պահանջները կբավարարվեն:

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Դե ամեն երևույթի մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը տալիս է այս կամ այն իմաստը։ Շատերը նույնիսկ ծնողական հոգատարությունը համարում են էգոիզմի դրսևորում։ Կոնկրետ շահադիտական նկատառումների փաստե՞ր ունես, թե՞ սովորական «վառե՛լ վկաներին» շարքի հերթական տեղեկությունների վրա է հիմնված։
> Հիմա կոնկրետ օրինակ։ Կոմիտասում ապրող մի հանցագործ տարր (իրական մարդու մասին եմ խոսում), որը 16 տարեկանից գտնվել է կալանավայրում, իսկ ազատվելուց հետո վարել է հանցագործ գործունեություն և երկար տարիներ գտնվում էր օրինապահների ուշադրության կենտրոնում այսօր Եհովայի վկա է և իր ընտանիքի հետ միասին ձգտում է ապրել աստվածաշնչյան չափանիշներով և այլևս չի ահաբեկում մարդկանց։ Այս երևույթը ապազգայի՞ն է։ Թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։


Խնդիրն այն է, *Jarre*, որ շահադիտական նպատակները բարդ աստիճանակարգում են: Ներքևում կարող է լինել պարզ մղումը տիրանալ դիմացինիդ դրամապանակին, վերևում` կորԾանել թշնամական ազգը: Բոլոր մակարդակներն էլ Ձեզ մոտ առկա են, բայց առավել ակնհայտության համար կխոսեմ բարձր մակարդակի մասին: Շահը եհովականների այն է, որ կորԾանեն Հայոց ազգը, այսինքն` թուլացնեն նրա ներքին ուժը, դիմադրողական մեխանիզմներն ու կոնկրետ պաշտպանական ունակությունները և հասնեն նրա ոչնչացմանը: Դու կամ քո համակիրները գուցե և չեք գիտակցում դա, բայց դա այդպես է - Եհովայի վկաների աղանդը չափազանց ուժեղ ու կազմակերպվաԾ մի երևույթ է, որ նրա հետևում կանգնաԾ չլինեն հատուկ Ծառայություններ և այն չօգտագորԾեն իրենց նպատակներին: Իսկ ես վստահ չեմ, որ նույն այդ հատուկ Ծառայությունների նպատակները համընկնում են հայ ժողովրդի կենսական շահերին:




> Փաստորեն կարծում ես, որ բոլոր այլախոհները պետք է լքեն Հայաստանը, այսինքն արտագաղթեն և այդ դեպքում ինչ որ մեկին կահջողվի՞ առանց այդ էլ դատարկված Հայաստանում կերտել հզոր պետություն։


Փաստորեն, *Jarre*, առաջարկում եմ իմ ասաԾները հասկանալ ըստ իրենց ուղղակի իմաստի, այլ ոչ թե դրանց տարաԾական մեկնաբանում տալ և փորձ կատարել վարկաբեկել ինձ: Եթե չես հասկանում, ես ինչ նկատի ունեմ, կրկին հարցրու` կրկին կբացատրեմ, բայց այ վերագրել ինձ այն, ինչ ես չեմ ասել կամ նկատի չեմ ունեցել, պետք չէ: Ես, ինչպես դու ասացիր, չեմ կարԾում, որ. "_բոլոր այլախոհները պետք է լքեն Հայաստանը, այսինքն արտագաղթեն և այդ դեպքում ինչ որ մեկին կահջողվի՞ առանց այդ էլ դատարկված Հայաստանում կերտել հզոր պետություն_", ավելին - ինքս այլախոհության հետևողական կողմնակից եմ և վստահ եմ, որ միայն տարակարԾությունն է իրապես զարգացնում ցանկացաԾ հասարակություն: Միաժամանակ, սակայն, կարԾում եմ, և հենց դա նկատի ունեի ես, որ Եհովայի վկաները մինիմում որևէ օգուտ չեն տալիս Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը, իսկ մաքսիմում էլ` լրջորեն վնասում են մեր երկրին: Եվ հենց այս պայմաններում ես ասացի, որ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ նրանք հեռանան մեր երկրից: Ընդ որում ուշադրություն դարձրու` ես չասացի արտաքսման, ես ասացի հեռանալու մասին:




> Ես պատմությունից ուժեղ չեմ, շատ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ ոչ վաղ անցյալից։ Իհարկե գուցե հակադարձես, թե իմ բերած օրինակը անհամասեռ է Հայաստանյան վիճակի հետ, բայց փորձեմ։ Նացիստական Գերմանիան նույն ձև էր մտածում հրեաների, այլազգիների և Եհովայի վկաների մասին։


Ու նաև համասեռամոլների մասին: Երևի վիրավորական էր կամ էլ քո քարոզչական հնարքներին չէր համապատասխանում, հա, որ դա էլ հիշեիր: Գերմանիան չէր սիրում նաև առաջադեմ դեմոկրատներին և այլն: Բայց այստեղ ևս, *Jarre*, գորԾ ունենք քարոզչական միանգամից երկու հնարքի հետ: Մեկի մասին արդեն ասվեց վերևում` դու ձգտում ես սևացնել դիմացինիդ: Դրա համար էլ սրա վրա այստեղ կանգ չեմ առնի, ուղղակի կֆիքսեմ այն: Սակայն հետաքրքիր է երկրորդ հնարքդ` բացասականը խառնել դրականի հետ և անցկացնել այն դրականի քողի տակ: Այն, որ Գերմանիան արտաքսում էր հրեաներին, բացասական է, այսինքն նորմալ արժեքային համակարգի տեսակետից դա դրական (պոզիտիվ) վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում առ այն, որ նման վարքագիԾն իրոք անընդունելի է: Բայց պետք չէ ամեն ինչ իրար խառնել և եհովականներին հավասարեցնել հրեաների հետ: Երևույթները բարդ են ու դրանք համեմատելը գորԾնականում միշտ սխալ է - այդպես էլ այստեղ` եթե հրեաներին արտաքսելը վատ էր, այսինքն նորմալ մարդկայինի տեսակետից դա պոզիտիվ վերաբերմունք է առաջացնում առ այն, որ նման վարքագիԾն իրոք անընդունելի է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նույնն է վիճակը եհովականների պարագայում:




> Կասե՞ս ինչ եղավ նացիստական Գերմանիայի վերջը։


Չեմ ասի, քանի որ մի կողմից պատասխանն ակնհայտ է, մյուս կողմից էլ` սա հերթական սոփեստիկ հնարքն է: Իբր ասում ես, թե եթե Գերմանիան աքսորեց եհովականներին ու իր վերջը վատ եղավ, ուրեմն...: Բայց նախ ես չեմ ասել եհովականների աքսորման մասին և հետո` Գերմանիայի վերջը վատ եղավ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա աքսորեց եհովականներին, այլ լրիվ այլ և խորքային ռազմա-քաղաքական պատճառներով: Ազնիվ չես վարում խոսակցությունը, *Jarre*:




> Եվ կասե՞ս թե ինչ եղավ այն Գերմանիայի վերջը, որը հարգեց մարդկային իրավունքը և ընդունեց իր քաղաքացիների կրոնական և ազգային անխտրականությունը։


Չեմ ասի կրկին, քանի որ հերթական քարոզչական հնարքն է` դրականի քողի տակ ներկայացնել բացասականը: Իսկ կասես, ինչ եղավ այն քրիստոնյաների ու ողջ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի վերջը, որը, ինչպես եհովականները հիմա, I դարում քարոզում էր նմանատիպ գաղափարներ? Կասես? Եթե չգիտես, կհուշեմ...




> Ես ինձ ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չեմ վերապահում հայապահպանությունից խոսել, պարզապես հարց եմ տալիս. փաստորեն քո կարծիքով հայաթափումը հզոր պետության նախապայմա՞ն է։


Փաստորեն իմ կարԾիքով ժամանակն է, *Jarre*, որ վերջ տաս նման հնարքների կիրառմանը, դիմացինիդ վերջինիս խոսքերի անբարեխիղճ վերլուԾությամբ չվերագրես այն, ինչ նա չի ասել, չձգտես այնպես անել, որ նա սկսի "արդարանալ" և վերջում դու, մեԾահոգաբար "ներելով" դիմացինիդ և հոգոց հանելով համաձայնելով, որ նա վատ ընկատի չուներ, անցկացնես քոնը: *Jarre*, նման բաներն ինձ հետ չենա անցնում` ուրիշ բան կիրառի  :Smile: 




> Իսկ ինձ թվում էր, որ Հայաստանի կործանման դավադրությանը մասնակցող հատուկ ծառայությունների և գաղտնի կազմակերպությունների քայլերից մեկն էլ Հայաստանը հայաթափելն է։ Այսինքն դա քայլերից մեկն է։ Բայց փաստորեն պարզվում է, որ նրանք այդպիսով իրականում կամրացնեն մեր երկիրը։ Բա այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ ենք ահազանգում, թե Ռուսաստանը անօրինական միգրացիոն կենտրոններ է բացում Հայաստանում։


Ինչ հուզիչ դեմագոգիա` տես վերևում:




> Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, այն որ իրենք իրենց գրականությամբ պահպանում և տարածում են հայերենը, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։


Իրենց գրականությամբ. "պահպանում են հայերենը և տարաԾում այն" նաև թուրքական հատուկ Ծառայությունները: Այլ հարց է, որ նման "տարաԾմամբ" սրանք տարաԾում են կեղԾ արժեքներ և վերջնական հաշվով "կուտ տալով", ձգտում են կորԾանել հայ ժողովրդին:




> Lion, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե հայի նման սահմանումը ինչի վրա է հիմնված։
> Ո՞վ է որոշել թե ով է հայը։
> Ե՞րբ է որոշել։


Կյանքն է որոշել, *Jarre*, կյանքը` վերջին 5.000 տարվա ընթացքում: 




> Իսկ այն որ Եհովայի վկան չի ընդունում ազգը, դա շատ ընդհանուր ու լղոզված միտք է։ Կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Ինչպե՞ս չի ընդունում։ Ինչո՞վ է դա արտահայտվում։


Հենց թեկուզ նրանով, որ իր ազգի հարատևման համար չի ուզում զենք բարձրացնել: 




> Ոչ մի սուտ բան չկա, Lion ջան։ Կան հայ արվեստագետներ և երաժիշտներ, ովքեր աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ներկայացնում են հայկական արվեստը և իրենք Եհովայի վկաներ են։ Հիմա այդ արվեստագետ Եհովայի վկան իր ազգային երաժշտությունը և կտավները ներկայացնելով ապազագային մտածողությո՞ւն է դրսևորում։ Թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։


Հետո? Կան նաև շատ, ընդ որում եհովականների հետ համեմատաԾ` ավելի շատ, ոչ եհովական հայ արվեստագետներ և երաժիշտներ, ովքեր աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ներկայացնում են հայկական արվեստը և իրենք Եհովայի վկաներ չեն - *ինչ?*




> Շատ ճիշտ ես։ Այդ կրոնական ուղղությունների ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն էլ Եհովայի վկաներն են։ Հիմա իրենք իրենց այդ մտածողությամբ և վարքագծով ապազգայի՞ն են, թուլացնո՞ւմ են պետությունը։


Արդեն ասացի, որ այո, և ցույց տվեցի, թե ինչպես:




> Փա՞ստ է, որ ի հակառակ քո բերած միանշանակ պնդմանը այնուամենայնիվ բոլոր զենք բարձրացնողները չեն, որ հայրենասեր են։ Փաստ է։
> Փա՞ստ է, որ ինքդ համաձայնվեցիր, որ հայրենասիրության համար բացի զենք վերցնելու կան նաև այլ գործոններ։ Փաստ է։
> Փա՞ստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները այդ այլ գործոնները ապահովում են։ Փաստ է։


Ուզում ես տրամաբանել, *Jarre*, ուզում ես մտային շախմատ խաղալ հետս? Արի խաղանք, դեմ չեմ, բայց զգուշացնում եմ, թույլ տվաԾդ ամեն մի տրամաբանական սխալի կապակցությամբ քեզ պարտություն եմ գրանցելու:

Տրամաբանական սխալ համար մեկ` հենց վերևում: Նախ, ես "միանշանակ չեմ պնդել" ու չեմ նշել, որ. "այնուամենայնիվ բոլոր զենք բարձրացնողները չեն, որ հայրենասեր են": Դու հերթական անգամ մի փոքրիկ մանրուք փոխեցիր և փորձում ես ինձ սևացնել: Ես պնդել եմ, *ուշադիր*, որ զենք վերցնելը *անհրաժեշտ*, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է հայրենասեր լինելու համար: Անցնենք առաջ -

Այո, Փաստ է, որ բոլոր զենք բարձրացնողները չեն, որ հայրենասեր են։ Փաստ է նաև, որ հայրենասիրության համար բացի զենք վերցնելու կան նաև այլ գործոններ։ Բայց ես ոչ մի տրամաբանական կապ չտեսա այդ երկու պնդումներ և նրա միջև, որ. "_Փա՞ստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները այդ այլ գործոնները ապահովում են_": Ոչ, փաստ չէ: Եհովայի վկաները չեն ապահովում այդ գորԾոնները, քանի որ, ինչպես արդեն վերևում նշեցի, այդ գորԾոնների ապահովման անհրաժեշտ պայմաններից մեկն էլ հենց զենք վերցնելն է, ինչը նրանք չեն անում:

Հը, *Jarre*, շարունակենք մտային շախմատը?




> Ես չեմ սիրում բառախաղով զբաղվել։ Ասածիս իմաստն այն է, Lion ջան, որ պիտակավորելը շատ հեշտ գործ է։ Բայց կան բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ Եհովայի վկաները իրենց դրսևորում են, որպես օրինակելի և օրինապաշտ քաղաքացիներ։ Իսկ քո և շատ ուրիշների կողմից գործածված բազմաթիվ պիտակները բացառում են նմանատիպ երևույթների հնարավորությունը։


Դեմագոգիա - խնդիրը, եթե հասցրեցիր նկատել (իսկ դու դա հաստատ նկատեցիր, ուղղակի գիտակցաբար չտեսնելու տվեցիր), ուրեմն խոսքը այստեղ օրինապաշտության մասին չէ, այլ նրա մասին է, *ուշադիր*, որ դուք ստեղԾում եք չսոցիալիզացվաԾ, տվյալ հասարակությունում ապրելու անընդունակ մարդ, "զոհ"` այսքան բան:




> Իսկ այդ բոլորի մեջ դու և քո մերձավորները մտնո՞ւմ են։ Դուք պատրաստվո՞ւմ եք վկա դառնալ։ Խնդրում եմ կարդա այս թեմայի գրառումները։ Քանի՞ հոգու ես գտնում, որ ուզում են։ Կարդա մյուս ֆորումները և Ֆեյսբուքյան շարժումները։ Քանի՞ հոգի ես գտնում, որ ուզում են կամ այդ ճանապարհին են։
> 
> Իսկ եթե ենթադրում ենք, թե կդառնան, ապա արի ենթադրենք, որ բոլոր աշխարհի մարդիկ վկա են դառնում և այս հարցում նույն կերպ են մտածում, ի՞նչ կլինի այդ ժամանակ։


Եվ այսպես, սկզբունքային հարցիս պատասխան չտրվեց, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ *Jarre*-ը ասելու բան ուղղակի չունի: Կրկնում եմ, հարցս հետևյալն էր. "_Նման կերպ, որպես ուսուցիչ, ոչ եհովականներն էլ կարող են գնալ: Իսկ հիմա հարցիս պատասխանի - եթե բոլորն այդպես վարվեն, վերջը ինչ կլինի?_": *Jarre*, փորձիր կրկին պատասխանել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ուտոպիայի, թե. "ինչ լավ ու խաղաղ կլինի, որ ամեն ինչ այսպես լինի", ապա ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ` *դա ուտոպիա է*, որը հատկապես դաժան է վարվելու առաջինը իրեն հավատացաԾների հետ: Այսինքն, եթե բոլոր հայերը դառնան եհովական, նրանք հաջողությամբ ու ոչխարավարի զոհ կգնան թուրքերին ու... աշխարհը կշարունակի հանգիստ իր համար ապրել: Թող բոլոր ազգերը եհովական դառնան, այդ ժամանակ եթե հայերը մերժեն դա, ես ու դու առաջինը քար կնետենք նրանց վրա: Բայց *մինչ այդ,* երբ շուրջբոլորդ գայլային ազգեր են (էն էլ մեր տարաԾաշրջանում), դառնալ եհովական, նշանակում է` ուղղակի զոհ գնալ գայլերին:




> Այո, Lion ջան, ես Եհովայի վկա եմ։


Ցավում եմ, ես չգիտեի: Ու դժբախտաբար այն *Jarre*-ը, որը այս է արդեն քանի տարի կար ինձ համար ֆորումային տարաԾքում, հենց նոր ինձ համար *մահացավ:* Այ սրա համար եմ ցավում, այսքան բան, ընդամենը: 




> Մի հարց էլ ես ունեմ։ Դա ինչ որ ձև ազդո՞ւմ է ներկայացված տեղեկության և այդ տեղեկության բովանդակության վրա։ Քեզ համար կարևորը զրույցի բովանդակությո՞ւնն է, թե զրուցակցիդ կրոնական պատկանելիությունը։


Ոչ, չի ազդում, քանի որ ճշմարտությունը վեր է ամեն ինչից:

----------


## Varzor

> Lion, դու անձամբ քանի՞ նման փաստ ես տեսել։
> Եհովայի վկան ամրացնում է ընտանիքը, որը ցանկացած պետության ամրության բջջային հիմքն է և նման ամրացման փաստեր բազմաթիվ են։ Սա ապազգայի՞ն քայլ է։
> Ես քեզ կարող եմ բազմաթիվ հայ ընտանիքների օրինակներ բերել, որոնք խոստովանում են, որ առանց աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքների իրենք կամ վաղուց բաժանված կլինեին կամ էլ կլինեին այն ընտանիքերի պես որտեղ իրար միս են կրծում բայց զատո անունով չբաժանված ընտանիք են։
> Դու ավելի լավ է նայիր քեզ ծանոթ Եհովայի վկա ընտանիքներին և տես թե քանիսն են քանդվել և քայքայվել։


Չնայած հարցդ ինձ չի ուղղված, բայց ուզում եմ ես էլ պատասխանել:
1. Ներկայիս կյանքը ցույց է տալիս, որ Պետության հիմքը ոչ թե ամուր ընտանիքն է, այլ ամուր քաղաքացին: Եթե քաղաքացին հոգեպես և մտավորապես ամուր չինի, ապա չի կարո ղունենալ նաև ամուր ընտանիք:
2. բազմաթիվ են նաև այն փաստերը, երբ Եհովայի վկա լինելը քայքայել է ընտանիքը՝ ամուսինը վկա չի, իսկ կինու ու երեխաները վկա են (տենց ծանոթներ շատ ունեմ) կամ հակառակը: հենց ընտանիքի ներսում պառակտում է սկսվում: ՄԻ փոքրիկ ընտանեկան օրինակ. հայրը ուզում է ավանդույթի համաձայն նշել իր զավակի տարեդարձը՝ բարեկամների ու ընկերների շրջապատում, բայց կինը դեմ է՝ դա համարում է մեղք: Հիմա ոնց անեն? Կամ ասենք երեխան արյան փոխներարկման կարիք ունի, բայց ընտանիքի անդամներից մեկը վկաներից է ու դեմ է՝ երեխան մահանում է: Էլ ինչ ամուր ընտանիք?
3. Բազմաթիվ Եհովայի վկաներ, միջոցներ լինելու դեպքում հանգիստ խզղճով լքում են սեփական հայրենիքը:
4. Շատ Եհովայի վկաներ վկա են դառնում, որ բանակում չծառայեն: Նույնիսկ դատվում են, բանտ են նստում 3 տարի: Հետաքրքիր ա, բանտում ա լավ, թե բանակում?

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Մայրը/հայրը բացատրում է տղային "տղա ջան, երբ թուրքերը կգան կգրավեն քո տունը, կբռնաբարե ու կմորթեն քո ընտանիքի անդամներին, քո բարեկամներին ու հարազատներին, ապա միևնույն է զենք չվերցնես":
Որևիցէ մի Եհովայի վկա այսպիսի քարոզ կարդում է իր արու զավակին?
Թե հակառակը որդին է ասում մորը "եթե թուրքերը գան, քեզ հետ ինչ էլ անեն, միևնույն է զենք չեմ վերցնի" ու մայրն էլ պատասխանում է "Ապրես որդիս, իսկական տղամարդ ես ու մորդ արժանի զավակ"

Այ ստեղ են ասել.
....
Թող ինչպես ընկել եմ, այնպես վեր կենամ,
Դիմակավոր ընկեր, խրատդ պետք չէ,
Թող իմ հորս, պապիս ճամփովը գնամ,
Հավատ ունեմ, քու նոր հավատդ պետք չէ։
....
(Ջիվանի)

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...=1#post2229843

----------

KiLa (08.08.2011), Lion (08.08.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Մայրը/հայրը բացատրում է տղային "տղա ջան, երբ թուրքերը կգան կգրավեն քո տունը, կբռնաբարե ու կմորթեն քո ընտանիքի անդամներին, քո բարեկամներին ու հարազատներին, ապա միևնույն է զենք չվերցնես":
> Որևիցէ մի Եհովայի վկա այսպիսի քարոզ կարդում է իր արու զավակին?
> Թե հակառակը որդին է ասում մորը "եթե թուրքերը գան, քեզ հետ ինչ էլ անեն, միևնույն է զենք չեմ վերցնի" ու մայրն էլ պատասխանում է "Ապրես որդիս, իսկական տղամարդ ես ու մորդ արժանի զավակ"
> 
> Այ ստեղ են ասել.
> ....
> Թող ինչպես ընկել եմ, այնպես վեր կենամ,
> Դիմակավոր ընկեր, խրատդ պետք չէ,
> Թող իմ հորս, պապիս ճամփովը գնամ,
> ...


Չեմ կարող չհարցնել -

*Jarre*, հիմի որ թուրքերը գան և ուզենան քո մորը անպատվեն ու սպանեն, քո կնոջն ու քրոջն էլ հետը, հորդ շալվարը հանեն, նստացնեն սովաԾ կռիսը մեջ դույլի վրա, նորաԾին մանկիկիդ գլուխն էլ խփեն պատին ու ջարդեն (ԱստվաԾ չանի, իհարկե) - դու... *ինչ կանես?*

----------

KiLa (08.08.2011), Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եվ կրկին` քարոզչական հնարք: Ամուր ընտանիքը ամուր է նույնիսկ առանց "եհովականանալու", իսկ հակառակն էլ չի ամրապնդում ընտանիքը: Դուք, որպես քարոզիչ, վերցնում եք որևէ դրական երևույթ և այն վերագրում Ձեզ - հայտնի պրիոմ է:


Նմանատիպ քարոզչական հնարքները ուղակի դասակարգվում են՝ սխալ տրամաբանական շղթաներ:
Օրինակ՝
իմ հարևան ընտանիքը ամուր է: Իմ հարևանները Եհովայի վկան են: Հետևություն՝ Եհովայի վկաները ունեն ամուր ընտանիք:
Համեմատեք.
Իմ հարևանը վատն է, իմ հարևանը մարդ է: Հետևություն՝ մարդիք վատն են  :Wink: 
կամ
Բամբակը ջրում չի սուզվում, փայտը ջրում չի սուզվում: Հետևություն՝ բամբակը ու փայտը նույնն են:

Դե հիմա սենց.
Իմ հարևանը կաթոլիկ է ու ունի ամուր ընտանիք: Իմ մյուս հարևանը Եհովայի վկա է ու ունի ամուր ընտանիք: Մյուս հարևանս բուդդայական է և ունի ամուր ընտանիք:
Հետևություն 1. Եհովայի վկա, կաթոլիկ, բուդդայական՝ նույն բանն են: 
Հետևություն 2. ընտանիքի ամրության տեսանկյունից կաթոլիկությունը, Եհովայի վկա լինելը և բուդդայական լինելը նույն արդյունավետություն  ուննեն:
Հետևություն 3. Կրոնական պատկանելությունը ընտանիքի ամրության հարցում որոշիչ չէ:

Որ ենթադրությունն է ճիշտ/սխալ և ինչու?

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> <<Այսօր տեղի ունեցած նիստի ընթացքում գործադիրը, հիմք ընդունելով Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի կաթողիկոսարանի միջնորդությունը, մի խումբ եկեղեցականների հոգևոր ծառայության հանգամանքը և ղեկավարվելով ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ, կառավարությունը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից ազատել է Մայր Աթոռի 17 միաբանի: Մինչև 2012թ. գարնանային զորակոչը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում  է տրվել 38 միաբանի, Երուսաղեմի Սրբոց Հակոբյանց վանքի 16 միաբանի և ուսանողի, Հնդկաստանի Կալկաթայի մարդասիրական ճեմարանի 8 սանի։Երկու այլ որոշմամբ տարբեր ժամկետներով պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տարկետում է տրվել 7 անձի։>>
> 
> http://ankakh.com/2011/04/115508/
> 
> 
> հիմա ով ա հայերնիքի դավաճան? միանշանակ Առաքելական եկեղցին, էդ ինչ առաելական եկեղցուն պատականորեն կարելի է իսկ մյուսների համար չէ?


Եվ ի դեպ ասեմ - Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հոգևորականները հսկայական դրական բարոյական նշանակություն են ունենաում զորամասերում, անձնական փորձից եմ ասում, սրանք ոչ միայն քարոզում են քաջաբար կռվել մեր Հայրենիքի ու հավատքի համար, այլև, ինքս եմ հարցրել ու իրենք են ինձ ասել, *պատրաստ են* Վարդանանց սրբերի պես առիթի դեպքում զենքը ձեռքին կանգնել իրենց հոգևոր սաների կողքին: Այնպես որ համեմատությունը այնքան էլ տեղին չէ: Անձամբ ես, որ եսիմ ինչ հավատցյալ չեմ, միշտ էլ հոգեկան մեԾ վերելք էի ապրում, երբ մեր զորամասի Տեր-Հայրը սկսում էր խոսել մեզ հետ Հայրենիքից ու քաջությունից: Այդ քահանայի միջոցով ես կարԾես թե զգում էի հոգևոր կապ իմ բոլոր այն նախնիների հետ, որոնք վերջին 1700 տարում զենքը ձեռքին և քրիստոնեական առաքելական հավատը սրտներում դուրս են եկել մարտի դաշտ...

----------

Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ կարող չհարցնել -
> *Jarre*, հիմի որ թուրքերը գան և ուզենան քո մորը անպատվեն ու սպանեն, քո կնոջն ու քրոջն էլ հետը, հորդ շալվարը հանեն, նստացնեն սովաԾ կռիսը մեջ դույլի վրա, նորաԾին մանկիկիդ գլուխն էլ խփեն պատին ու ջարդեն (ԱստվաԾ չանի, իհարկե) - դու... *ինչ կանես?*


Լիոն եղբայր, կներես իհարկե, բայց ինձ թվում է իզուր ես կոնկրետացնում:

----------


## Lion

Ինչու? Ինքս եմ գրել. "ԱստվաԾ չանի" և հաստատ որևէ վիրավորական կոնտեքստ հարցիս մեջ չեմ դրել: Ես չէի ուզենա, որ նման բան նույնիսկ իմ թշնամիների հետ լիներ: Ուղղակի հարցը հետաքրքիր էր, միշտ ուզեցել էի այն տալ Եհովայի վկաներին...

----------

Varzor (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Անձամբ ես այդ հարցը բազմիցս տվել եմ ու...
1. Եթե դիմացինս տղա էր ու "հոգով սրտով" եհովայի վկա *չէր*, ապա իրեն վատ էր զգում ու շփոթվում էր կամ էլ սկսում էր խոսել այնպիսի բաներից, որ վկաների հետ արդեն հակասում էր:
2. Եթե դիմացինս կին էր ու "հոգով սրտով" եհովայի վկա *չէր*, ապա իրեն վատ էր զգում ու շփոթվում էր կամ էլ սկսում էր խոսել այնպիսի բաներից, որ վկաների հետ արդեն հակասում էր:
3. Եթե դիմացինս տղա էր ու "հոգով սրտով" եհովայի վկա *էր*, ապա պատասխանում էր "այո չեմ վերցնի, միևնույն է իմ մորը և հաևազատներրին աստված կփրկի, իսկ թուրքերի կպատժի՝ մենք կստանանք ավիտենական կյանք, իսկ իրենք՝ ոչ":
4. Եթե դիմացինս կին էր ու "հոգով սրտով" եհովայի վկա *էր*, ապա պատասխանում էր "իրավուն չունի զենք վերցնելու, քանի որ եթե վերցնի, ապա հավիտենական կյանքում միասին չենք լինի: Իսկ թուրքերին աստված կպատժի":

բացի սրանից ուրիշ պատասխան չեմ լսացել  :Wink:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Իմ վերևի հարևանները ամբողջ ընտանիքով Եհովայի վկաներ էին՝ բացի ընտանիքի հորից: Շատ լավ մարդիք էին՝ երաժիշտներ, ուսուցիչներ: Գնացին Ռուսաստան:
Ու իրանց պատճառով էր, որ մեր շենքը շատ էին գրոհում՝ իրենք "վառ օրինակն էին" Եհովայի վկա լինելու "դրական արդյունքների" մինչդեռ նրանք այդպիսի լավն էին նույնիսկ վկա դառնալուց տասնյակ տարի առաջ  :Smile:  Ու էլի եմ ասում՝ ես իրենց որպես մարդ, որպես անհատ ավելի շատ եմ հարգում, քանի որ իրոք լավն էին, իսկ որդին էլ, հիանալի ջութակահար էր, մի 2 անգամ տարկետում էր ստացել հենց այդ պատճառով, բայց չցանկանալով բանակում ծառայել՝ փոխեց իր քաղաքացիությունը ու հետո ամբողջ ընտանիքը տեղափոխվեց:
Այսինքն՝ մաքուր օրինական տարբերակով օգտվեց իր քաղաքացիական իրավունքներից՝ հրաժարվեց քաղաքացիությունից: Այլ հարց է, որ փաստացի ոչ ազգանպաստ գործողություն տեղի ունեցավ՝ արտագաղթ կրոնական պատճառներով: Բայց դա մարդկային տեսանկյունից դատապարտելի չէ:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Malxas (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Սկիզբէն էր Բանը ու Բանը Աստուծոյ քով էր և *Բանը Աստուած էր:* Անիկա սկիզբէն Աստուծոյ քովն էր:... Բանը մարմին եղավ ու մեր մեջ բնակեցաւ, (և անոր փառքը տեսանք՝ Հորմէն միածնի փառքին պես,) շնորհքով ու ճըշմարտութիւնով լեցուն:  (Հովհ. 1:1-2, 14)



 ՄԻՖ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ 1:1 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ

<Բանն Աստված էր> իրականում այստեղ քերականական սխալ կա...բնագրում է գրած է.<<THEOS EN hO LOGOS>>: Այս դեպքում ճիշտ թարգմանություն է <Բանն աստված էր>>…ինչու՞ փոքրատառով, քանի որ` THEOS գոյականը անորոշ է և հետևաբար անձնավորություն չի ներկայացնում, այլ ցույց է տալիս անձի հատկություն, այսինքն անորոշ գոյականը հանդես է գալիս որպես ածական: հետևաբար ածականը մեծատառով գրելը քերականական սխալ է: Որպեսզի թարգմանվի` <<Բանն Աստված էր>> այդ դեպքում բնագրում պետք է գրված լիներ`<< hO THEOS EN hO LOGOS>>, բայց բնագրում այդպես չի գրված, այլ գրված է առանց <<hO>>-ի, հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Ֆիլլիպ Բ. Հարները բացատրում է` <<Անվանաբանական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչ` արտահայտված առանց հոդի գոյականով հիմնականում հատկանիշ ցույց տվող իմաստ են կրում: Դրանք ցույց են տալիս, որ Լոգոս բառն իր էությամբ նման է Թեոս բառին: Հիմքեր չկան ընդունելու, որ անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը` Թեոս բառը որոշյալ է…Իմ կարծիքով` այն, որ Հովհաննես 1:1-ում անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը հատկանիշ է ցույց տալիս, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ գոյականը չի կարող որոշյալ լինել>> Philip B. Harner Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85 

ճիշտ թարգմանության օրինակներ խնդրեմ` Joh 1:1 <<and a god was the Word>>.

(The Emphatic Diaglott (Interlinear Text) 1865 by Benjamin Wilson)
http://www.heraldmag.org/olb/bsl/Lib...t/Diaglott.pdf

<<  and the Word was a god>>

(The New Testament: in an improved version, upon the basis of Archbishop Newcomes’s New Translation; With a Corrected Texst, London 1808)

http://books.google.com/books?id=y4p...tml_text#c_top

----------


## հովարս

> ՄԻՖ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ 1:1 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> <Բանն Աստված էր> իրականում այստեղ քերականական սխալ կա...բնագրում է գրած է.<<THEOS EN hO LOGOS>>: Այս դեպքում ճիշտ թարգմանություն է <Բանն աստված էր>>…ինչու՞ փոքրատառով, քանի որ` THEOS գոյականը անորոշ է և հետևաբար անձնավորություն չի ներկայացնում, այլ ցույց է տալիս անձի հատկություն, այսինքն անորոշ գոյականը հանդես է գալիս որպես ածական: հետևաբար ածականը մեծատառով գրելը քերականական սխալ է: Որպեսզի թարգմանվի` <<Բանն Աստված էր>> այդ դեպքում բնագրում պետք է գրված լիներ`<< hO THEOS EN hO LOGOS>>, բայց բնագրում այդպես չի գրված, այլ գրված է առանց <<hO>>-ի, հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Ֆիլլիպ Բ. Հարները բացատրում է` <<Անվանաբանական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչ` արտահայտված առանց հոդի գոյականով հիմնականում հատկանիշ ցույց տվող իմաստ են կրում: Դրանք ցույց են տալիս, որ Լոգոս բառն իր էությամբ նման է Թեոս բառին: Հիմքեր չկան ընդունելու, որ անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը` Թեոս բառը որոշյալ է…Իմ կարծիքով` այն, որ Հովհաննես 1:1-ում անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը հատկանիշ է ցույց տալիս, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ գոյականը չի կարող որոշյալ լինել>> Philip B. Harner Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85 
> 
> ճիշտ թարգմանության օրինակներ խնդրեմ` Joh 1:1 <<and a god was the Word>>.
> 
> (The Emphatic Diaglott (Interlinear Text) 1865 by Benjamin Wilson)
> http://www.heraldmag.org/olb/bsl/Lib...t/Diaglott.pdf
> 
> ...


Էլ ի՞նչ դատարկաբանություններ գիտես, ի՞նչ անհեթեթություններ կարող ես ասել: Նախ գրածդ ''հունարենը'' շատ սխալ է, թեկուզ լատիներեն տառերով:
« ...καέ Θεός ήν ό Λόγος ». բառացի թարգմանվում է « և Աստված էր Բանը »: Տեսնում ես ինչքան պարզ է:
 Քեզ թվում է որ Լոնդոնով և Ամերիկայով ես խոսում, ավելի՞ համոզիչ ես, սխալվում ես և այս դիտարանական հղումներդ պահիր ձեր կազմակերպության համար, դրանով դուք չիմացողներին գուցե մոլորեցնեք, իսկ եթե ինչ որ սխալ կա, դա ձեր կազմակերպությունն է: Գնա մի քիչ էլ խորհրդակցի ձերղեկավարների հետկան

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> «Որ Աստուծոյ կերպարանքը ունենալով, հափըշտակութիւն մը չսեպեց *Աստուծոյ հավասար ըլլալը.* հապա անձը ունայնացուց ծառայի կերպարանք առնելով՝ մարդոց նման ըլլալով և մարդու կերպարանքովը ինքզինք խոնարհեցուց, մինչեւ իսկ մեռնելու հոժարեցաւ ու այն ալ խաչի մահուամբ»:  (Ֆիլիպ.2:6-8)


ՄԻՖ ՓԻԼԻՊԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 2:6 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ


Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարը թարգմանում է հետևյալ կերպ`Փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 <<Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ, *չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>

Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյմս Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn)  փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարի և <<նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանության>> մասին գրում է.<<Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության թարգմանիչները ճիշտ են հասկացել << harpagmos>> բայը, որպես  ինչ-որ բանի հափշտակություն, որը մինչ այդ նա չուներ, որը "seizure." բառն է: Պարբերության կոնտեքստը պաշտպանում է Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը…Պողոսը Քրիստոսին ընդունում էր, որպես նոր Ադամ: Քրիստոսի վարքը Ներկայացնում է Ադամի գործողությունների հակառակ պատկերը, որը ուտելով գիտության ծառից դառնում է Աստծուն հավասար: Ըստ Պողոսի քրիստոսը նոր Ադամն է, որը վերսկսում է մարդկային ցեղը այս անգամ կատարելով ճիշտ` խոսափելով Ադամի և նրա հետնորդների սխալններից>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.61

Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանության կեղծվածությունը ակնհայտ է դառնում նաև այն ժամանակ երբ դիտում ենք կոնտեքստը Ֆիլիպեցիններ 2:5-6`<<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպա֊րանքով էր,* բայց Աստծուն հաւասար լինելը յափշտակութիւն չհամարեց,*>>

Ըստ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծ թարգմանության այս համարից կոնտեքստում պարզ է դառնում, որ <*մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ*>`Այսինքն <*Մեզանից յուրաքնչյուրը  Աստծուն հավասար լինելը պետք է հափշտակություն չհամարի*>  տեսնում ե՞ք, որ կոնտեքստը չի համապատասխանում գրվածին…իսկ այժմ Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությամբ ` <<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպարանքով էր, Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ, *չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>:Ըստ նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության  << մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ այն է,* որ չմտածենք հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>  Այսպիսով նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույունը համապատասխանում է կոնտեքստում հաղորդվող իմաստին, որը օրինակ բերելով Հիսուսի վարքը խրատում է մեզ`մարդկանց թե ինչպես վարվենք;

----------


## Hurricane

> Էլ ի՞նչ դատարկաբանություններ գիտես, ի՞նչ անհեթեթություններ կարող ես ասել: Նախ գրածդ ''հունարենը'' շատ սխալ է, թեկուզ լատիներեն տառերով:
> « ...καέ Θεός ήν ό Λόγος ». բառացի թարգմանվում է « և Աստված էր Բանը »: Տեսնում ես ինչքան պարզ է:
>  Քեզ թվում է որ Լոնդոնով և Ամերիկայով ես խոսում, ավելի՞ համոզիչ ես, սխալվում ես և այս դիտարանական հղումներդ պահիր ձեր կազմակերպության համար, դրանով դուք չիմացողներին գուցե մոլորեցնեք, իսկ եթե ինչ որ սխալ կա, դա ձեր կազմակերպությունն է: Գնա մի քիչ էլ խորհրդակցի ձերղեկավարների հետկան


<գրածդ հունարենը շատ սխալ է> նախ ես հունարեն չեմ գրել, այլ լատիներեն տառերով հունարեն արտահայտություն...ու մենակ դու չի որ վարժ տիրապետում ես հունարենին, ուրիշ բարդիկ կան, որ հունարենին չեն տիրապետում, այդ պատճառով պետք պարզեցված գրել, իսկ այդ գրավածքները դիտարանից չեմ վերցրել, օրիգինալը ողջ  հոդվածի թե անգլերեն և թե ռուսերեն տարբերակնները համակարգչիս մեջ կա, էս դիտարանին շատ նման է? `  Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85, թե ձեզ քերականություն և մասնագետներ չեն հետաքրքրում?

----------


## Moonwalker

> ՄԻՖ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ 1:1 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> <Բանն Աստված էր> իրականում այստեղ քերականական սխալ կա...բնագրում է գրած է.<<THEOS EN hO LOGOS>>: Այս դեպքում ճիշտ թարգմանություն է <Բանն աստված էր>>…ինչու՞ փոքրատառով, քանի որ` THEOS գոյականը անորոշ է և հետևաբար անձնավորություն չի ներկայացնում, այլ ցույց է տալիս անձի հատկություն, այսինքն անորոշ գոյականը հանդես է գալիս որպես ածական: հետևաբար ածականը մեծատառով գրելը քերականական սխալ է: Որպեսզի թարգմանվի` <<Բանն Աստված էր>> այդ դեպքում բնագրում պետք է գրված լիներ`<< hO THEOS EN hO LOGOS>>, բայց բնագրում այդպես չի գրված, այլ գրված է առանց <<hO>>-ի, հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Ֆիլլիպ Բ. Հարները բացատրում է` <<Անվանաբանական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչ` արտահայտված առանց հոդի գոյականով հիմնականում հատկանիշ ցույց տվող իմաստ են կրում: Դրանք ցույց են տալիս, որ Լոգոս բառն իր էությամբ նման է Թեոս բառին: Հիմքեր չկան ընդունելու, որ անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը` Թեոս բառը որոշյալ է…Իմ կարծիքով` այն, որ Հովհաննես 1:1-ում անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը հատկանիշ է ցույց տալիս, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ գոյականը չի կարող որոշյալ լինել>> Philip B. Harner Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85 
> 
> ճիշտ թարգմանության օրինակներ խնդրեմ` Joh 1:1 <<and a god was the Word>>.
> 
> (The Emphatic Diaglott (Interlinear Text) 1865 by Benjamin Wilson)
> http://www.heraldmag.org/olb/bsl/Lib...t/Diaglott.pdf
> 
> ...


Եվ այնուամենայնիվ բացարձակ սուտ գրառումները սպտիում են ինձ կրկին խառնվել: :Wacko: 

Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ *θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος*. (Հովհաննես 1:1)

Հունարեն բնագրում «Թեոսը» «լոգոսի» հանդեպ գործածված է առանց հոդի: Եվ սա թույլ է տալիս Վկաներին կարծելու, թե այստեղ իրական իմաստն է, ոչ թե Աստված այլ աստվածային.

_«Այսպիսի քերականական համակարգում, գոյականը, որը նախորդվում է հոդով, արտահայտում է անձնավորում, այն դեպքում, երբ առանց հոդի բարդ ստորոգյալի անվանական մասը՝ արտահայտված եզակի թվով դրված գոյականով, ցույց է տալիս անձնավորման հատկանիշ»_ (հապճեպորեն թարգմանել եմ «Նոր աշխարհի» ռուսերեն ծանոթագրություններից):

Սա այն դեպքում, երբ նույն Կտակարանյան թարմանությունը հերքում է հոդով Աստված/աստվածային որոշումը: Դու ասում ես՝ «քանի որ` *THEOS գոյականը անորոշ է և հետևաբար անձնավորություն չի ներկայացնում*»:

*ա) օրինակներ, երբ առանց հոդի՝ անորոշ «Թեոս»-ը թարգմանվում է Աստված* (ցույց տալով Տիրոջը, ոչ որպես հատկանիշ)՝

Հովհաննես 20:17
_«Ասէ ցնա Յիսուս. Մի՛ մերձանար յիս, զի չե՛ւեւս ելեալ եմ առ հայր իմ. այլ երթ դու առ եղբարսն իմ, եւ ասա՛ ցնոսա. ելանեմ ես առ հայրն իմ՝ եւ առ հայր ձեր. եւ Աստուածն իմ՝ եւ Աստուած ձեր:»
"λέγει αὐτῇ Ἰησοῦς· μή μου ἅπτου, οὔπω γὰρ ἀναβέβηκα πρὸς τὸν πατέρα· πορεύου δὲ πρὸς τοὺς ἀδελφούς μου καὶ εἰπὲ αὐτοῖς· ἀναβαίνω πρὸς τὸν πατέρα μου καὶ πατέρα ὑμῶν καὶ θεόν μου καὶ θεὸν ὑμῶν."_

Ա Կորնթացիս 8:6
_«...այլ մեզ մի՛ է Աստուած, Հա՛յր՝ յորմէ ամենայն, եւ մե՛ք ի նա. եւ մի՛ Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս, որով ամենայն, եւ մե՛ք նովաւ:»:
__"...ἀλλ᾽ ἡμῖν εἷς θεὸς ὁ πατὴρ ἐξ οὗ τὰ πάντα καὶ ἡμεῖς εἰς αὐτόν, καὶ εἷς κύριος Ἰησοῦς Χριστὸς δι᾽ οὗ τὰ πάντα καὶ ἡμεῖς δι᾽ αὐτοῦ."_

Եփեսացիս 4:6
_«մի Աստուած, եւ հայր ամենեցուն, որ ի վերայ ամենայնի, եւ ընդ ամենեսին, եւ յամենեսին ի մեզ:»
__"εἷς θεὸς καὶ πατὴρ πάντων, ὁ ἐπὶ πάντων καὶ διὰ πάντων καὶ ἐν πᾶσιν."_

Ա Տիմոթեոս 2:5
_«զի մի է Աստուած, եւ մի միջնո՛րդ Աստուծոյ եւ մարդկան՝ մա՛րդ Յիսուս Քրիստոս.»
__"εἷς γὰρ θεός, εἷς καὶ μεσίτης θεοῦ καὶ ἀνθρώπων, ἄνθρωπος Χριστὸς Ἰησοῦς"_

Այսքանը գտա ընդհամենը մի քիչ նայելով, երևի էլի կլինեն:

Հետաքրքիր է, որ հոդով քերականական կառույցը չի վկայում իրական Աստծո մասին: Հաճախ հոդով «Թեոսը» գործածվում է կուռքերի ու չաստվածների վերաբերությամբ: Ստորև մի քանի նման օրինակ կներկայացնեմ՝ փաստելով, որ հոդը իմաստակիր չէ՝ կաղապարայի իմաստ չի արտահայտում՝

*բ) օրինակներ, երբ հոդով կառույցը ինքնին ցույց չի տալիս իրական Աստծուն ու կարող է կիրառվել ում հանդեպ ասես՝*

Բ Կորնթացիս 4:4
_«...որոց աստուած աշխարհիս այսորիկ կուրացոյց զսիրտս անհաւատիցն, զի մի՛ ծագեսցէ ի նոսա լուսաւորութիւն աւետարանի փառացն Քրիստոսի. որ է պատկե՛ր աներեւութիւն Աստուծոյ» /խոսքը սատանայի մասին է/:
"...ἐν οἷς ὁ θεὸς τοῦ αἰῶνος τούτου ἐτύφλωσεν τὰ νοήματα τῶν ἀπίστων εἰς τὸ μὴ αὐγάσαι τὸν φωτισμὸν τοῦ εὐαγγελίου τῆς δόξης τοῦ Χριστοῦ, ὅς ἐστιν εἰκὼν τοῦ θεοῦ."_

Գործք 7:43
_«Եւ առէք զվրանն Մողոքայ, եւ զաստղն աստուածոյն Հռեմփայ, զպատկերսն զոր արարէք երկիր պագանել նոցա. եւ փոխեցից զձեզ յա՛յն կողմ բաբելացւոց:» /խոսքը հեթանոսական աստծու մասին է/:
"καὶ ἀνελάβετε τὴν σκηνὴν τοῦ Μόλοχ καὶ τὸ ἄστρον τοῦ θεοῦ [ὑμῶν] Ῥαιφάν, τοὺς τύπους οὓς ἐποιήσατε προσκυνεῖν αὐτοῖς, καὶ μετοικιῶ ὑμᾶς ἐπέκεινα Βαβυλῶνος."_

Գործք 14:11
_«Եւ կոչէին զԲառնաբաս Դիո՛ս, եւ զՊաւղոս Հերմէ՛ս, քանզի նա՛ էր առաջնորդ բանին:» /ընդհանրապես/
"Οἱ δὲ ὄχλοι, ἰδόντες ὃ ἐποίησεν ὁ Παῦλος, ἐπῆραν τὴν φωνὴν αὐτῶν Λυκαονιστὶ λέγοντες, Οἱ θεοὶ ὁμοιωθέντες ἀνθρώποις κατέβησαν πρὸς ἡμᾶς."_

Փիլիպեսիս 3:19 
_«...որոց կատարածն կորո՛ւստ որոց աստուած որովայնն իւրեանց է, եւ փա՛ռք ամաւթն իւրեանց, որք զերկրաւո՛րս եւ եթ խորհին:» /խոսքը որկորի մասին է/
__"...ὧν τὸ τέλος ἀπώλεια, ὧν ὁ θεὸς ἡ κοιλία, καὶ ἡ δόξα ἐν τῇ αἰσχύνῃ αὐτῶν, οἱ τὰ ἐπίγεια φρονοῦντες."


_Այսպիսով Վկաները հաճախ հիշատակում էին որոշ անհատների կատարած մի շարք թարգմանություններ՝
1928թ.-ի ("La Bible du Centenaire, L'Evangile selon Jean"), 1935թ.-ի ("The Bible-An American Translation"), 1946թ.-ի ("Das Neue Testament"), 1975թ.-ի ("Das Evangelium nach Johannes"), 1978թ.-ի ("Das Evangelium nach Johannes"), որոնք գործածում էին «աստվածային», «աստվածակերպ», «աստվածանման» տիպի եզրույթներ`
«_Այս անգլերեն, ֆրանսերեն և գերմաներեն թարգմանություններում օգտագործվում են այնպիսի բառեր, ինպիսիք են՝ «աստված» (փոքրատառով), «աստվածային», «աստվածանման»:»_ (կրկին «Նոր աշխարհի» ծանոթագրության հապճեպ թարգմանություն):
«_Այսպիսով, Հովհաննես 1:1-ում ընդգծվում է «Բան»-ի հատկությունը, որ այն «աստվածային», «աստվածակերպ» էր, բայց ոչ Ամենակարող Աստված»:_ («Պե՞տք է հավատալ երրորդությանը», 1998, էջ 27)

Հիմա քիչ, թե շատ խելքը-գլխին մարդը կմտածի, բա էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ «Նոր աշխարհում» հեց չեն գրել «աստվածային» (իրանք ախր տենց սովորություն ունեն Գիրքը դոգմատին հարմարեցնելու): Այ հենց այստեղ է ամենամեծ «ղժժ»-ը: Անգամ իրենց կողմից չարչրկվկած «մասնագետները» մեկ-մեկ քչից-շատից տրամաբանական բաներ են ասում՝
_«Սակայն Ջոն Ռոբինսոնը և աստվածաշնչյան գրվածքների անգլիացի հետազոտող Փեդերիկ Կենյոնը, նշելով, որ «աստվածային» բառն այստեղ ոչ ամենահարմար թարգմանությունը կլինի, կարծիք են հայտնել, որ, եթե Հովհաննեսը ցանկանար ընդգծել հենց այդ, ապա կօգտագործեր հունարեն «թեոիս»՝ աստվածային բառը»:_ (ամսագրի 1993թ.-ի հոկտեմբերի 15-ի թողարկման 28-րդ էջից)

Հիմա ամփոփենք: Իրենց դատողությամբ Հովհաննեսը չէր ցանկացել «աստվածային» ասել (հակառակ դեպքում ադպես էլ կասեր :Jpit:  ), բայց քանի որ նրա ասածը *պիտի* «աստվածային» նշանակի, եկենք գրենք «աստված» (փոքրատառով) ու հասկանանք ոնց մեզ պետք է: :Pardon: 
Երկաթե տրամաբանություն, այնքան կուռ, որ սթափ դատողության ամենագնացն անգամ չի կարողանում այն հաղթահարել: :Wacko:

----------

KiLa (08.08.2011), Lion (08.08.2011), Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> ՄԻՖ ՓԻԼԻՊԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 2:6 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> 
> 
> Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարը թարգմանում է հետևյալ կերպ`Փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 <<Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ, *չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>
> 
> Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյմս Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn)  փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարի և <<նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանության>> մասին գրում է.<<Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության թարգմանիչները ճիշտ են հասկացել << harpagmos>> բայը, որպես  ինչ-որ բանի հափշտակություն, որը մինչ այդ նա չուներ, որը "seizure." բառն է: Պարբերության կոնտեքստը պաշտպանում է Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը…Պողոսը Քրիստոսին ընդունում էր, որպես նոր Ադամ: Քրիստոսի վարքը Ներկայացնում է Ադամի գործողությունների հակառակ պատկերը, որը ուտելով գիտության ծառից դառնում է Աստծուն հավասար: Ըստ Պողոսի քրիստոսը նոր Ադամն է, որը վերսկսում է մարդկային ցեղը այս անգամ կատարելով ճիշտ` խոսափելով Ադամի և նրա հետնորդների սխալններից>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.61
> 
> Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանության կեղծվածությունը ակնհայտ է դառնում նաև այն ժամանակ երբ դիտում ենք կոնտեքստը Ֆիլիպեցիններ 2:5-6`<<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպա֊րանքով էր,* բայց Աստծուն հաւասար լինելը յափշտակութիւն չհամարեց,*>>
> 
> Ըստ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծ թարգմանության այս համարից կոնտեքստում պարզ է դառնում, որ <*մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ*>`Այսինքն <*Մեզանից յուրաքնչյուրը  Աստծուն հավասար լինելը պետք է հափշտակություն չհամարի*>  տեսնում ե՞ք, որ կոնտեքստը չի համապատասխանում գրվածին…իսկ այժմ Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությամբ ` <<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպարանքով էր, Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ, *չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>:Ըստ նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության  << մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ այն է,* որ չմտածենք հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>  Այսպիսով նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույունը համապատասխանում է կոնտեքստում հաղորդվող իմաստին, որը օրինակ բերելով Հիսուսի վարքը խրատում է մեզ`մարդկանց թե ինչպես վարվենք;


Հենց սա էի ասում , որ  ''վկաները''  նենգափոխել են Աստվածաշունչը ըստ իրենց վարդապետության/գաղափարախոսության:
Դու անգամ չգիտես , թե *նոր Ադամ* արտահայտությունը ինչ է նշանակում:

այստեղ կտեսնեք ''վկաների'' նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչը.


https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...UPof5iOA&pli=1

----------

KiLa (08.08.2011), Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյմս Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn)  գրում է <<*Զարմանալի է, բայց միայն Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանություն է հավատարիմ մնացել հունարենի բառի նշանակությանը և թարգմանել "a god."…և այնպես է ստացվել, որ հովհաննես 1:1-ը Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ավելի ճշգրիտ է թարգմանել քան մնացածները*>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.125

----------


## Hurricane

> Եվ այնուամենայնիվ բացարձակ սուտ գրառումները սպտիում են ինձ կրկին խառնվել:
> 
> Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ *θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος*. (Հովհաննես 1:1)
> 
> Հունարեն բնագրում «Թեոսը» «լոգոսի» հանդեպ գործածված է առանց հոդի: Եվ սա թույլ է տալիս Վկաներին կարծելու, թե այստեղ իրական իմաստն է, ոչ թե Աստված այլ աստվածային.
> 
> _«Այսպիսի քերականական համակարգում, գոյականը, որը նախորդվում է հոդով, արտահայտում է անձնավորում, այն դեպքում, երբ առանց հոդի բարդ ստորոգյալի անվանական մասը՝ արտահայտված եզակի թվով դրված գոյականով, ցույց է տալիս անձնավորման հատկանիշ»_ (հապճեպորեն թարգմանել եմ «Նոր աշխարհի» ռուսերեն ծանոթագրություններից):
> 
> Սա այն դեպքում, երբ նույն Կտակարանյան թարմանությունը հերքում է հոդով Աստված/աստվածային որոշումը: Դու ասում ես՝ «քանի որ` *THEOS գոյականը անորոշ է և հետևաբար անձնավորություն չի ներկայացնում*»:
> ...




Հունարենի մասնագետ ֆիլլիպ հարները բացատրում է, որ եթե հովհանեսը ցանկանար ասել, որ *ԼՈԳՈՍԸ և ԹԵՈՍԸ իրավահավասար և փոխկապակցված են, ապա կօգտագործեր` hO LOGOS  EN hO THEOS,* որը նա չի կատարել, սրա հետ մեկ տեղ ճիշտ է Քենյոնի այն կարծիքը, որ եթե հովհաննեսը ցականար գրել *<աստվածային> բառը ապա նա կօգտագործեր THEIOS բառը,* որը նա չի կատարել…Այսինքն այստեղ խնդիրը միայն մեծատառ և փոքրատառի մասին է…<<Բանն Աստված էր>> թե՞ <<Բանն աստված էր>>…հարց ի՞նչ հիմքով ենք <<աստված>> բառը գրում մեծատառ եթե այն քերականորեն չի նույնականացվում_ hO THEOS-ի_ հետ, քանի որ նույնակացվելու դեպքում հովհաննեսը պետք է գրեր` hO LOGOS  EN hO THEOS, որը նա չի գրել… հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Ֆիլլիպ Բ. Հարները բացատրում է` <<Անվանաբանական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչ` արտահայտված առանց հոդի գոյականով *հիմնականում հատկանիշ ցույց տվող իմաստ են կրում:* Դրանք ցույց են տալիս, որ Լոգոս բառն իր էությամբ նման է Թեոս բառին: *Հիմքեր չկան ընդունելու, որ անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը` Թեոս բառը որոշյալ է*…Իմ կարծիքով` այն, որ *Հովհաննես 1:1-ում անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը հատկանիշ է ցույց տալիս, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ գոյականը չի կարող որոշյալ լինել*>> Philip B. Harner Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85 

Ի՞նչ հիմքով ենք հատկանիշ ցույց տվող և անորոշ գոյականը մեծատառով գրում, քանի որ  մեծատառով գրելու դեպքում կնշանակի թե Հովհաննեսը օգտագործել է` *hO THEOS* բառը, բայց նա չի արել դա…հետևաբար ճիշտ թարգմանույթունը ըստ հուներեն քերականության կլինի <*<և բանն աստված էր*>>,

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հունարենի մասնագետ ֆիլլիպ հարները բացատրում է, որ եթե հովհանեսը ցանկանար ասել, որ *ԼՈԳՈՍԸ և ԹԵՈՍԸ իրավահավասար և փոխկապակցված են, ապա կօգտագործեր` hO LOGOS  EN hO THEOS,* որը նա չի կատարել, սրա հետ մեկ տեղ ճիշտ է Քենյոնի այն կարծիքը, որ եթե հովհաննեսը ցականար գրել *<աստվածային> բառը ապա նա կօգտագործեր THEIOS բառը,* որը նա չի կատարել…Այսինքն այստեղ խնդիրը միայն մեծատառ և փոքրատառի մասին է…<<Բանն Աստված էր>> թե՞ <<Բանն աստված էր>>…հարց ի՞նչ հիմքով ենք <<աստված>> բառը գրում մեծատառ եթե այն քերականորեն չի նույնականացվում_ hO THEOS-ի_ հետ, քանի որ նույնակացվելու դեպքում հովհաննեսը պետք է գրեր` hO LOGOS  EN hO THEOS, որը նա չի գրել… հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Ֆիլլիպ Բ. Հարները բացատրում է` <<Անվանաբանական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչ` արտահայտված առանց հոդի գոյականով *հիմնականում հատկանիշ ցույց տվող իմաստ են կրում:* Դրանք ցույց են տալիս, որ Լոգոս բառն իր էությամբ նման է Թեոս բառին: *Հիմքեր չկան ընդունելու, որ անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը` Թեոս բառը որոշյալ է*…*Իմ կարծիքով*` այն, որ *Հովհաննես 1:1-ում անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը հատկանիշ է ցույց տալիս, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ գոյականը չի կարող որոշյալ լինել*>> Philip B. Harner Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85 
> 
> Ի՞նչ հիմքով ենք հատկանիշ ցույց տվող և անորոշ գոյականը մեծատառով գրում, քանի որ  մեծատառով գրելու դեպքում կնշանակի թե Հովհաննեսը օգտագործել է` *hO THEOS* բառը, բայց նա չի արել դա…հետևաբար ճիշտ թարգմանույթունը ըստ հուներեն քերականության կլինի <*<և բանն աստված էր*>>,


Միակ էական բառն այստեղ կարմիրով ընդգծածս է: Հակառակ կարծիքին է 2+ միլիարդ մարդ՝ որոնց թվում ոչ քիչ քանակով հույներ ու հունարենի մասնագետներ: Ու մեծամասնությունն էլ սեփական փաստարկներն ունի, ասենք առանց հոդի «Թեոսի» գործածումը Հայր Աստծո վերաբերմամբ:
Մի անգամ էլ ասեմ «մասնագետների» մասնավոր կարծիքը այստեղ մեծամասնության բանջարբոստանին չի, քանի դեռ չկա տրամաբանություն ու սեփական կարծիք:: :Smile:

----------

Lion (08.08.2011), Varzor (09.08.2011), Win Wolf (08.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Միակ էական բառն այստեղ կարմիրով ընդգծածս է: Հակառակ կարծիքին է 2+ միլիարդ մարդ՝ որոնց թվում ոչ քիչ քանակով հույներ ու հունարենի մասնագետներ: Ու մեծամասնությունն էլ սեփական փաստարկներն ունի, ասենք առանց հոդի «Թեոսի» գործածումը Հայր Աստծո վերաբերմամբ:
> Մի անգամ էլ ասեմ «մասնագետների» մասնավոր կարծիքը այստեղ մեծամասնության բանջարբոստանին չի, քանի դեռ չկա տրամաբանություն ու սեփական կարծիք::



Նախ միայն Ֆիլիպ Հարները չի, որ այդ կարծիքին է այլ բազմաթիվ այլ հունարենի մասնագետներ, ինչպես մինչ այժմ նշել եմ նաև Ջեյսոն Բեդունը Հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի Համալսարանից... 2 միլիարդի պահը չանցավ, քանի որ *դու չես ներկայացրել որևէ գիտական աշխատություն որտեղ գրած լինի, որ ճիշտ ձևը մեծատառով գրելն է*  ես հետևում եմ մասնագետների կարծիքին, այլ ոչ թե կրոնավորների լինի դա վկաները թե Առաքելականը, եթե վկաները իրենք իրենց փոքրատառ գրեին <Աստված> բառը , ապա ես ամենառաջինը կլինեմ նրանց թշնամին, սակայն նրանք* քերականորեն*  ճիշտ են թարգմանել` <<Զարմանալի է, բայց միայն Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանություն է հավատարիմ մնացել հունարենի բառի նշանակությանը և թարգմանել "a god."…և այնպես է ստացվել, որ հովհաննես 1:1-ը Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ավելի ճշգրիտ է թարգմանել քան մնացածները>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.125

----------


## Hurricane

> Սակայն Որդիին համար կ՛ըսէ. «Քու աթոռդ,* ո'վ Աստված,* հավիտեանս հավիտենից է. քու թագավորութեանդ գավազանը ուղղութեան գավազան է. Արդարութիւնը սիրեցիր ու անօրէնությունը ատեցիր. անոր համար,* ո'վ Աստված,* քու Աստվածդ ուրախութեան իւղով օծեց քեզ քու ընկերներէդ աւելի»: (Եբր. 1: 8-9)




ՄԻՖ  ԵԲՐԱԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 1: 8  ՀԱՄԱՐԻ  ՄԱՍԻՆ

Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը եբրաեցիններ 1: 8 թարգմանել է  այսպես`  << Բայց Որդուն մասին է ասում է.* Աստված քո գահն  է* հավիտյանս հավիտենից,>>
Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn)   խոսելով «Քու աթոռդ,* ո'վ Աստված*>> և <<* Աստված քո գահն  է*>> տարբերակնների մասին գրում է. <<Այսպիսով մենք պետք է եզրակացնենք, որ թարգմանության ամենայն հավանական տարբերակն <<*Աստված քո գահն  է*>>: Նոր կտակարանի ժամանակակից գիտնականներից երեքը`   Westcott, Moffatt , և Goodspeed եկել են նույն եզրակացության ինքնուրույն: Բանն  այն է, որ եթե այս հատվածը Նոր կտակարանում ներկայացվեր մեկ ուրիշի նկատմամբ, ապա թարգմանիչները չէին տատանվի այդ հատվածը թարգմանել`<<Աստված քո գահն  է>>; Ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա միայն նրա համար, որ թարգմանությունների մեծամասնությունը կատարվել են մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք արդեն հավատում էին, որ Հիսուսը Աստված է, որը թարգմանության քիչ հավանական տարբերակն է: Թարգմանիչի խնդիրը չի կայանում արդյո՞ք  Հիսուսը Աստված է թե՞ ոչ և ոչ էլ արդյո՞ք այս համարում Հիսուսը <<Աստված է>> անվանավել: Թույլ տվեք նորից կրկնել, որ *թարգմանության երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են;* Քիչ հիմքեր կան պնդելու թե թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը սխալ է; Այն ինչ կարելի է քննարկել թե որ թարգմանություն է ավելի հավանական>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.101

----------


## Jarre

*Lion* ջան, ենթադրում եմ, որ ասածս քեզ համար գրոշի արժեք չի ունենա, կամ ինչը ավելի վատ է այն ևս կորակվի որպես հերթական խորամանկ տրյուկ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ուզում եմ քեզ շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ թեև իմ սուբեկտիվ տեսանկյունից գրառմանդ մեջ առկա էին դիմացինին մղումներ վերագրելը և ծայրահեղական մոտեցումները, սակայն ընդհանուր գրառումներդ քաղաքավարի են ու արտացոլում են մարդկային վերաբերմունք, ինչի շնորհիվ ես անիմաստ չեմ համարում պատասխանելը։




> Հետաքրքիր է, Jarre, որ զբաղվում եք Եհովայի վկաների քարոզչական տիպիկ հնարքներով:


*Lion* ջան ես ոչ մի քարոզչական հնարք, տրյուկ և պրյոմ չեմ կիրառել։

Իսկ եթե հոգեբանական վերլուծություն ես կատարում, ապա քեզ պետք է թե՛ կյանքից և թե՛ հոգեբանությունից հայտնի լինի, որ յուրաքանչյուր փոխհարաբերությունների նպատակն է զրուցակցի ռեակցիան։ Մարդ նույնիսկ կարող է լուռ մնալով հաղորդակցվել և ազդել դիմացինի վրա՝ ակնկալելով որոշակի ռեկացիա, ունենալով նպատակ, որ դիմացինը իր լռության մեջ կտեսնի ինչ որ մեսիջ և նրա մոտ կստեղծվի համապատասխան տրամադրություն կամ նա այդ լռության ակտից կհասկանա և կտեսնի այնքան շատ տեղեկություններ և վերաբերմունք, որ ոչ մի խոսք ի վիճակի չէր այդքան կարճ ժամանակում այդքան շատ միտք փոխանցել։ 

Եթե այս կտրվածքով նայենք, ապա ցանկացած զրույց, այդ թվում և քո գրառումները կատարյալ տրյուկներ և պրյոմներ են։

Այնուամենայնիվ փորձեմ ուշադրություն դարձնել ասվածի բովանդակությանը և ոչ  թե ասելու ձևին։

*Lion* ջան, մեջբերում եմ քո խոսքերը՝



> ....իրենց ապազգային մտածողությամբ իրենց չափով թուլացնում են մեր պետականությունը?



Ես ընդամենը թվարկել եմ ազգային մտածողություն ցուցաբերող և պետությունը ամրացնող ոլորտներում Եհովայի վկաների վարքը և խնդրել, որ դու ասես, թե այդ անելով ինչպե՞ս են Եհովայի վկաները դրսևորում «ապազգային մտածողություն» և ինչպես են «թուլացնում մեր պետականությունը»։

Իսկ դու պատճառաբանելով, որ դրանք տրյուկներ են հրաժարվում ես կոնկրետ պատասխաններ տալ։




> Փոքրիկ մի մանրուք փոխում եք հարցի էությունում ու հարց ուղղում դիմացինիդ: Իրականում դա սոփեստություն է: Խնդիրն այն մասին չէ, որ ազգի ռեսուրսներն ուտելը կամ չուտելը ազնվություն է կամ անազնվություն: Խնդիրն այն է, ուշադիր, որ Եհովայի վկա դարձաԾ մարդը համակվում է, ուշադիր կյանքից կտրվաԾ այնպիսի մի իդեալիստական ոճի ազնվությամբ, որ հասարակության մեջ նա դառնում է խոցելի և նրա` սոցիալական հաջողության հասնելու հավանականությունները կտրուկ նվազում են: Նույն վիճակն է, ինչ ազգերի պարագայում` անզենք ես, անպաշտպան ես, ազնիվ ես` թույլ ես: Ինչ արաԾ, կյանքը իդեալական չէ և իդեալական ազնվություն ունեցող կամ դրան ձգտող մարդը իր բնույթով դառնում է անհաջողակ:


*Lion* ջան, արի չբարդացնենք պարզ հարցը։ Իմ հարցն է. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազնիվ քաղաքացին դրսևորո՞ւմ է ապազգային մտածելակերպ և թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետությունը։

Որ փիլիսոփայությունից վերադառնանք իրականություն առաջարկում եմ կոնկրետ փաստով խոսենք. ես Եհովայի վկա եմ և ազնիվ եմ վարվում պետության և համաքաղաքացիներիս հետ՝ չեմ մասնակցում քցման արարողությունների, չեմ խաբում գործատիրոջս, չեմ կեղծում փաստաթղթեր և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ։

Հարցս հետևյալն էր. այս արածս, որը համապատասխան մտածելակերպի արդյունք է, ինչո՞վ է ապազգային և ինչո՞վ է թուլացնում պետությանը։




> Տեսել եմ, բավականին տեսել եմ: Դեպք գիտեմ, երբ Եհովայի վկա դարձաԾ որդին հրաժարվում է ոչ եհովական իր մորից, դեպք նաև գիտեմ, երբ կինը բաժանվել է ամուսնուց ու, վստահ եմ, եթե պրպտենք, նման դեպքեր շատերը կմատնանշեն:





> Ես քեզ կարող եմ բազմաթիվ հայ ընտանիքների օրինակներ բերել, որոնք խոստովանում են, որ առանց աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքների իրենք կամ վաղուց բաժանված կլինեին կամ էլ կլինեին այն ընտանիքերի պես որտեղ իրար միս են կրծում բայց զատո անունով չբաժանված ընտանիք են։
> Դու ավելի լավ է նայիր քեզ ծանոթ Եհովայի վկա ընտանիքներին և տես թե քանիսն են քանդվել և քայքայվել։
> Եվ կրկին` քարոզչական հնարք: Ամուր ընտանիքը ամուր է նույնիսկ առանց "եհովականանալու", իսկ հակառակն էլ չի ամրապնդում ընտանիքը: Դուք, որպես քարոզիչ, վերցնում եք որևէ դրական երևույթ և այն վերագրում Ձեզ - հայտնի պրիոմ է:


*Lion*, իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես բոլոր մանրամասներին և գիտե՞ս, որ պատճառը Եհովայի վկա լինելն է եղել։

Եթե խոսեմ կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին, ապա ունեմ մի ծանոթ, ով հենց ամուսնության սկզբից ուներ խնդիրներ կնոջ հետ, սակայն կինը հղի էր, հետո էլ երեխան ծնվեց և ամուսինը նպատակահարմար չէր գտնում ամուսնալուծվել։ Ամուսինը այդ ընթացքում իր համար հանգիստ պահում էր սիրուհի և միշտ ուներ խնդիր կնոջ հետ։ 

Երբ երեխան արդեն 3-4 տարեկան էր և հենց այդ ժամանակ կինը դարձավ Եհովայի վկա, խելացի ամուսինը դիմեց դատարան և պահանջեց ամուսնալուծություն՝ երեխայի խնամքի իրավունքով պատճառաբանելով, որ կինը վկա է դարձել քանդել է իր ընտանիքը, երեխային ուզում է բալկոնից դուրս շպրտի և այլն.... Ես ինքս ճանաչել եմ այդ ընտանիքը և պարզից էլ պարզ տեսել եմ, թե ինչ իրավիճակում են իրենք եղել։ Բայց երբ կարդացի ԶԼՄ-ների տրամադրած տեղեկությունները աչքերս ճակատիս թռավ։ Փաստորեն կատարյալ հոր կերպարը փրկեց իր մանկիկին աղանդավոր և երեխային սպանել ցանկացող մոլեռանդ մոր ձեռքերից։

Տարիներ հետո, սակայն մինչև վճռաբերկ հասնելով, կինը վերջապես կարողացավ ապացուցել ամուսնու ներկայացրած տեղեկությունների կեղծ և սխալ լինելը և ստացավ երեխայի խնամքի իրավունքը։

Սա դասական օրինակ է, թե ինչպես ես վկաները ընտանիք քանդում։

Իսկ ես հիմա կրկին խոսեմ իմ օրինակից։ Եթե ես դաստիարակված լինելով Աստվածաշնչով սիրում եմ կնոջս և նվիրված եմ նրան և նույնիսկ ամենագայթակղիչ իրավիճակներում կարող եմ ինքս ինձ ղեկավարել և տարիների ընթացքում փորձում եմ ավելի խորացնել մեր մտերմությունը և ընկերությունը և նույնը անում է նա։ Դա ապազգայի՞ն է, թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Եթե ընկերս, ով նույնպես Եհովայի վկա է, իր երեխային դաստիարակում է, որպես բարեխիղճ քաղաքացի, փոքրիկ տարիքից սովորեցնելով, որ հարկավոր է հարգել դիմացի մարդուն, հարկավոր է հարգալից լինել տարիքով մեծերի հետ, հարկավոր է հարգել պետության ներկայացուցիչներին և հնազանդվել օրենքներին, հարկավոր է լավ ուսում ստանալ, որ հետագայում ունենա լավ աշխատանք և ապահովի իրեն և իր ընտանիքին, որ հարկավոր է հեռու մնալ վատ շրջապատից, արդյո՞ք սա ապազգային է և թուլացնում է պետականությունը։

Ու նկատիր, որ ես ինձ ոչ մի պրյոմ չեմ վերագրում։ Եթե ինձ Աստվածաշունչը շատ օգնել է և կերտել է այս ձևի անձնավորություն, սո՞ւտ ասեմ, ինչ ա որ կողքից դա որպես պրյոմ չդիտվի՞։




> Օհօ, ինչպիսի հռետորական հնարք ￼ Կրկին դեմագոգիկ ձևով վերագրում եք եհովականներին դրական հատկանիշներ և հարց ուղղում դիմացինին, որը քո հետ չհամաձայնելու դեպքում մեխանիկորեն դառնում է դրականի հետ չհամաձայնող: Ինձ հետ, սակայն, իմ հետ նման հնարքները չեն անցնում: 
> 
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ խոսքը ոչ թե այն մասին է, որ. "հանցագործությունից հեռու մնալը, բարձր բարոյական չափանիշներով ապրելը, որդ է, որը ներսից կրծում է հասարակությա՞նը", այլ այն, որ, ուշադիր, Եհովայի վկաների դավանաԾ ապազգային սկզբունքները և կյանքից կտրվաԾ իդեալիզմը ուղիղ ճանապարհ են ազգը կորԾանելու համար և հենց դա է այն որդը, որի մասին ես ասում եմ: Jarre, եթե ուզում եք, որ մեր խոսակցությունը հետագայում արդյունավետ լինի, տարրական ազնվություն դրսևորեք զրուցակցի նկատմամբ, մի կիրառեք քարոզչական և դեմագոգիկ հնարքներ, հարգեք զրուցակցին, որը ձեր հնարքները հիանալի է հասկանում, և ազնվորեն վարեք խոսակցությունը:


*Lion*, շատ եմ խնդրում, վերադարձիր մեր անցած գրառումներին և տես, թե ինքդ ինչ ես գրել։ Մեջբերելով իմ հարցը տվել ես հետևյալ մեկնաբանությունը՝




> "Եթե Եհովայի վկան նպաստում է իր պետության առողջ հասարակության ձևավորմանը հեռու մնալով հանցագործությունից, դա ապազգայի՞ն մտածողություն է։ Դա թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը" - կասեմ` Եհովայի վկան աննկատ մի որդի պես ներսից կրծում է ցանկացած հասարակություն, քայքայում է այն, թուլացնում և անուժ դարձնում սրան դիմադրելու ապագա փորձություններին,


Ես խոսել եմ այն մասին, որ Եհովայի վկա դառնալով հանցագործը դադարում է հանցագործ լինել։ Իսկ ոչ հանցագործ մարդն էլ սովորում է, որ նույնիսկ ծայրահեղ վիճակում գտնվելով չպետք է կատարի հանցագործություն, իսկ դու իմ այդ գրառմանը ի պատասխան գրել ես «աննկատ որդի» մասին, և ի՞նչ հնարք եմ ես գործածել։ 

Ու նկատիր, որ դու կրկիին չես պատասխանել այդ նշածս ապազգայի՞ն է, թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։




> Խնդիրն այն է, Jarre, որ շահադիտական նպատակները բարդ աստիճանակարգում են: Ներքևում կարող է լինել պարզ մղումը տիրանալ դիմացինիդ դրամապանակին, վերևում` կորԾանել թշնամական ազգը: Բոլոր մակարդակներն էլ Ձեզ մոտ առկա են, բայց առավել ակնհայտության համար կխոսեմ բարձր մակարդակի մասին: Շահը եհովականների այն է, որ կորԾանեն Հայոց ազգը, այսինքն` թուլացնեն նրա ներքին ուժը, դիմադրողական մեխանիզմներն ու կոնկրետ պաշտպանական ունակությունները և հասնեն նրա ոչնչացմանը: Դու կամ քո համակիրները գուցե և չեք գիտակցում դա, բայց դա այդպես է - Եհովայի վկաների աղանդը չափազանց ուժեղ ու կազմակերպվաԾ մի երևույթ է, որ նրա հետևում կանգնաԾ չլինեն հատուկ Ծառայություններ և այն չօգտագորԾեն իրենց նպատակներին: Իսկ ես վստահ չեմ, որ նույն այդ հատուկ Ծառայությունների նպատակները համընկնում են հայ ժողովրդի կենսական շահերին:


Լիոն ջան, ես բերել եմ կոնկրետ փաստ և ուզում եմ իմանալ, ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս է այդ կոնկրետ փաստը՝ այդ հանցագործի հանցագործ կյանքից հրաժարվելը և իր կյանքում դրական փոփոխություններ կատարելը, և Հայաստանում նմանատիպ տասնյակ դեպքերը ապազգային և ինչպե՞ս են թուլացնում պետությունը։
Բայց դու խոսում ես Հայոց Ազգի կործանման մասին։ Ես կոնկրետ այս դեպքի(երի) մասին եմ խոսում։




> Փաստորեն, Jarre, առաջարկում եմ իմ ասաԾները հասկանալ ըստ իրենց ուղղակի իմաստի, այլ ոչ թե դրանց տարաԾական մեկնաբանում տալ և փորձ կատարել վարկաբեկել ինձ: Եթե չես հասկանում, ես ինչ նկատի ունեմ, կրկին հարցրու` կրկին կբացատրեմ, բայց այ վերագրել ինձ այն, ինչ ես չեմ ասել կամ նկատի չեմ ունեցել, պետք չէ: Ես, ինչպես դու ասացիր, չեմ կարԾում, որ. "բոլոր այլախոհները պետք է լքեն Հայաստանը, այսինքն արտագաղթեն և այդ դեպքում ինչ որ մեկին կահջողվի՞ առանց այդ էլ դատարկված Հայաստանում կերտել հզոր պետություն", ավելին - ինքս այլախոհության հետևողական կողմնակից եմ և վստահ եմ, որ միայն տարակարԾությունն է իրապես զարգացնում ցանկացաԾ հասարակություն: Միաժամանակ, սակայն, կարԾում եմ, և հենց դա նկատի ունեի ես, որ Եհովայի վկաները մինիմում որևէ օգուտ չեն տալիս Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը, իսկ մաքսիմում էլ` լրջորեն վնասում են մեր երկրին: Եվ հենց այս պայմաններում ես ասացի, որ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ նրանք հեռանան մեր երկրից: Ընդ որում ուշադրություն դարձրու` ես չասացի արտաքսման, ես ասացի հեռանալու մասին:


Այո՛ ճիշտ ես, ընդունում եմ, որ գրառումիցդ արտագաղթին կամ արտաքսմանը կողմ լինելուդ մասին եզրահանգման գալու հիմքեր չեմ ունեցել և ներողություն եմ խնդրում, քանի որ դա ճիշտ չի եղել իմ կողմից և վիրավորել է քեզ։

Իսկ ես արդեն նշածս և մի քանի այլ չնշված և չքննարկված երևույթներից ելնելով կարծում եմ, որ Եհովայի վկաները շատ բարեխիղճ քաղաքացիներ են պետության համար։

Իսկ ստեղծելով այնպիսի պայմաններ, որ Եհովայի վկաները հեռանան Հայաստանից արդյո՞ք դա պետությունն ամրացնող և ազգային քայլ է։

----------


## Jarre

> Ու նաև համասեռամոլների մասին: Երևի վիրավորական էր կամ էլ քո քարոզչական հնարքներին չէր համապատասխանում, հա, որ դա էլ հիշեիր: Գերմանիան չէր սիրում նաև առաջադեմ դեմոկրատներին և այլն: Բայց այստեղ ևս, Jarre, գորԾ ունենք քարոզչական միանգամից երկու հնարքի հետ: Մեկի մասին արդեն ասվեց վերևում` դու ձգտում ես սևացնել դիմացինիդ: Դրա համար էլ սրա վրա այստեղ կանգ չեմ առնի, ուղղակի կֆիքսեմ այն: Սակայն հետաքրքիր է երկրորդ հնարքդ` բացասականը խառնել դրականի հետ և անցկացնել այն դրականի քողի տակ: Այն, որ Գերմանիան արտաքսում էր հրեաներին, բացասական է, այսինքն նորմալ արժեքային համակարգի տեսակետից դա դրական (պոզիտիվ) վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում առ այն, որ նման վարքագիԾն իրոք անընդունելի է: Բայց պետք չէ ամեն ինչ իրար խառնել և եհովականներին հավասարեցնել հրեաների հետ: Երևույթները բարդ են ու դրանք համեմատելը գորԾնականում միշտ սխալ է - այդպես էլ այստեղ` եթե հրեաներին արտաքսելը վատ էր, այսինքն նորմալ մարդկայինի տեսակետից դա պոզիտիվ վերաբերմունք է առաջացնում առ այն, որ նման վարքագիԾն իրոք անընդունելի է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նույնն է վիճակը եհովականների պարագայում:





> Չեմ ասի, քանի որ մի կողմից պատասխանն ակնհայտ է, մյուս կողմից էլ` սա հերթական սոփեստիկ հնարքն է: Իբր ասում ես, թե եթե Գերմանիան աքսորեց եհովականներին ու իր վերջը վատ եղավ, ուրեմն...: Բայց նախ ես չեմ ասել եհովականների աքսորման մասին և հետո` Գերմանիայի վերջը վատ եղավ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա աքսորեց եհովականներին, այլ լրիվ այլ և խորքային ռազմա-քաղաքական պատճառներով: Ազնիվ չես վարում խոսակցությունը, Jarre:





> Չեմ ասի կրկին, քանի որ հերթական քարոզչական հնարքն է` դրականի քողի տակ ներկայացնել բացասականը: Իսկ կասես, ինչ եղավ այն քրիստոնյաների ու ողջ քրիստոնեական ուսմունքի վերջը, որը, ինչպես եհովականները հիմա, I դարում քարոզում էր նմանատիպ գաղափարներ? Կասես? Եթե չգիտես, կհուշեմ...


Շատ լավ, *Lion* ջան։ Ավելի պարզ ասեմ։ Նացիստական Գերմանիայում իրենց հավատքի համար ձերբակալվեց մոտ 6.200 Եհովայի վկա, համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ ուղարկվեցին մոտ 2.000 Եհովայի վկա, 217 Եհովայի վկա մահապատժի ենթարկվեց և ընդհանուր առմամբ Նացիստական ռեժիմի օրոք իրենց հավատքի համար կյանքը կորցրեց 1.200 Եհովայի վկա չհաշված մահապատժի ենծարկվածներին։

Ես քեզ պարզապես ցույց եմ տալիս, որ արդեն եղել է մի երկիր, որը փորձել է կիրառել քո ասած գաղափարախոսությունը՝ Եհովայի վկաները ապազգային են և թուլացնում են պետությունը։ Պետության մեջ նրանց մնալը միմիայն խարխլում է պետությունը։

Այդ պատճառով էլ ես քեզ հարցրեցի, նման քաղաքականություն վարող երկրի օգուտը ո՞րը եղավ։
 Եվ ո՞րը եղավ այդ քաղաքականությունից հրաժարված երկրի օգուտը։




> Փաստորեն իմ կարԾիքով ժամանակն է, Jarre, որ վերջ տաս նման հնարքների կիրառմանը, դիմացինիդ վերջինիս խոսքերի անբարեխիղճ վերլուԾությամբ չվերագրես այն, ինչ նա չի ասել, չձգտես այնպես անել, որ նա սկսի "արդարանալ" և վերջում դու, մեԾահոգաբար "ներելով" դիմացինիդ և հոգոց հանելով համաձայնելով, որ նա վատ ընկատի չուներ, անցկացնես քոնը: Jarre, նման բաներն ինձ հետ չենա անցնում` ուրիշ բան կիրառի


Ցավում եմ, որ նման թյուր և իրականությունից շեղված կարծիք ունես։ Հասկանալով մտածելակերպդ լավագույնս կանեմ խուսափելու համար այնպիսի գրելաոճից, որը քեզ մոտ կարող է նման տպավորություն թողնել։

Չնայած եթե այդպես ես մտածում, հասարակ սմայլիկս էլ կարող է դիտվել, որպես պոտենցիալ տրյուկ։




> Իրենց գրականությամբ. "պահպանում են հայերենը և տարաԾում այն" նաև թուրքական հատուկ Ծառայությունները: Այլ հարց է, որ նման "տարաԾմամբ" սրանք տարաԾում են կեղԾ արժեքներ և վերջնական հաշվով "կուտ տալով", ձգտում են կորԾանել հայ ժողովրդին:


Նույն խոսքերը կրկնում են շատ ադրբեջանցիներ և թուրքեր, միայն «թուրքական» բառի փոխարեն «հայկական» ասելով։

Մեջբերում եմ.



> Напомним, что 2 ноября 2007 года Управление информации *Министерства обороны Азербайджана обвинило «Свидетелей Иеговы»* и другие религиозные организации *в «тесном сотрудничестве с армянскими церквями»*. Более того, *Минобороны Азербайджана додумалось до того, что все это ни много, ни мало глобальный заговор армянских спецслужб против Азербайджана*.
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ 2007 թվականի նոյեմբերի 2-ին Ադրբեջանի պաշտպանության նախարարության լրատվության ղեկավարման բաժինը *մեղադրեց Եհովայի վկաներին և այլ կրոնական կազմակերպություններին «հայկական եկեղեցիների հետ սերտ համագորակցության համար»*։ Ավելին, Ադրբեջանի ՊՆ-ն երևակայել է, որ այս ամենը *հայկական հատուկ ծառայությունների դավադրությունն է Ադրբեջանի դեմ* (արագ-արագ եմ թարգմանել, ուստի սխալների համար ներողություն)։
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ *Panorama.am*


Սա շատ լավ ցույց է տալիս քաղաքական անգրագիտության և ապատեղեկացվածության աստիճանը։




> Կյանքն է որոշել, Jarre, կյանքը` վերջին 5.000 տարվա ընթացքում:


*Lion* ջան, անբարոյություն համարելով կոնկրետացնելու և բարձաձայնելու իմ արածները, ուղղակի հարց եմ ուղղում քեզ։ Այն, որ ես ակտիվորեն ներգրաված եմ հայկական մշակութային մի քանի պրոեկտներում և աջակցում եմ հայկական երաժշտությունը արտասահմանյան երկներում ներնկայացնելուն և օգնում եմ որոշ հայ տաղանդավոր երաժիշտների համագործակցություն սկսել արտասահմանցի իրենց գործընկերների հետ, այն որ արտասահմանում ինձ երբեմն հրավիրում են տեղի դպրոց և դասաժամերից մեկը հատկացնում են ինձ և այդ ընթացքում երեխաներին ներկայացնում եմ Հայաստանի և հայկական մշակույթի մասին տեղեկություններ (դեռևս մեկն են տվել, բայց նախատեսվում են ևս մի քանի դասաժամեր այլ դպրոցներում), նրանց ծանոթացնում եմ Կոմիտասի, Տիգրան Մանսուրյանի և Բաբաջանյանի հետ և ներկայացնում եմ նրանց երաժշտությունը, դա ապազգայի՞ն քայլ է։ Քայքայո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։

Հաշվի առ, ես Եհովայի վկա եմ ու Եհովայի վկա լինելով անում եմ այս բաները։ Ինչո՞վ եմ ապազգային, ինչո՞վ եմ թուլացնում պետականությունը։ Ի՞նչով եմ չհայ։




> Հենց թեկուզ նրանով, որ իր ազգի հարատևման համար չի ուզում զենք բարձրացնել:


Բայց ազգի հարատևման համար մնացած գործոնները ապահովում են։ Կրկնվեմ՝ հարգել կառավարությանը, հարգել պետության ներկայացուցիչներին, հարկեր վճարել, ազնվի գտնվել սեփական աշխատանքում, չմասանկացել հանցագործ գործունեության, մեծացնել բարեխիղճ և պատասխանատվության զգացում ունեցող երեխաներ։

Ի դեպ, երբ Եհովայի վկաները մի քանի տարին մեկ անցկացնում են միջազգային համաժողովներ հայ պատվիրակներից շատերը գնում են իրենց ազգային տարազներով։ Ու շատ Եհովայի վկա և ոչ Եհովայի վկա արտասահմանցիների համար դա առիթ է հանդիսանում խոսել Հայաստանի մասին և ճանաչել Հայաստանը։




> Հետո? Կան նաև շատ, ընդ որում եհովականների հետ համեմատաԾ` ավելի շատ, ոչ եհովական հայ արվեստագետներ և երաժիշտներ, ովքեր աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում ներկայացնում են հայկական արվեստը և իրենք Եհովայի վկաներ չեն - ինչ?


*Lion*, իսկ դու նկատո՞ւմ ես թե ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ես շարժվում։ Մեկ ասում ես ապազագային են թուլացնում են երկիրը, մեկ էլ ասում ես, էն լավ բաները, որ իրենք անում են, ուրիշներն էլ են անում։ Բայց փաստ է չէ՞, որ վկաներն էլ են անում և ինչպես մյուսները այդնպես էլ իրենք տվյալ դեպքում ներկայացնում են իրենց ազգը և ազգային մշակույթը։




> Ուզում ես տրամաբանել, Jarre, ուզում ես մտային շախմատ խաղալ հետս? Արի խաղանք, դեմ չեմ, բայց զգուշացնում եմ, թույլ տվաԾդ ամեն մի տրամաբանական սխալի կապակցությամբ քեզ պարտություն եմ գրանցելու:
> 
> Տրամաբանական սխալ համար մեկ` հենց վերևում: Նախ, ես "միանշանակ չեմ պնդել" ու չեմ նշել, որ. "այնուամենայնիվ բոլոր զենք բարձրացնողները չեն, որ հայրենասեր են": Դու հերթական անգամ մի փոքրիկ մանրուք փոխեցիր և փորձում ես ինձ սևացնել: Ես պնդել եմ, ուշադիր, որ զենք վերցնելը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է հայրենասեր լինելու համար: Անցնենք առաջ -


Ես էլ չեմ հոգնի կրկնել և շարունակել պնդել, որ ես քեզ սևացնելու, վարկաբեկելու կամ հեղինակությանդ հետ խաղալու մի փոքրիկ անգամ ոչ ցանկություն ունեմ ոչ էլ նպատակ։

Սկզբի գրառմանդ մեջ (*#805*) նշած ձևակերպումը շատ կտրուկ է և կոնկրետ, որը լրիվ հիմքերն ինձ տալիս էր այսպես մտածելու և այդ եզրանահգմանը գալու։ Ինձ դժվար չէ ներողություն խնդրել, *Lion* ջան, ուղղակի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ քո միանշանակ պնդման և պիտակավորման հիման վրա եմ եկել այդ եզրակացության։




> Այո, Փաստ է, որ բոլոր զենք բարձրացնողները չեն, որ հայրենասեր են։ Փաստ է նաև, որ հայրենասիրության համար բացի զենք վերցնելու կան նաև այլ գործոններ։ Բայց ես ոչ մի տրամաբանական կապ չտեսա այդ երկու պնդումներ և նրա միջև, որ. "Փա՞ստ է, որ Եհովայի վկաները այդ այլ գործոնները ապահովում են": Ոչ, փաստ չէ: Եհովայի վկաները չեն ապահովում այդ գորԾոնները, քանի որ, ինչպես արդեն վերևում նշեցի, այդ գորԾոնների ապահովման անհրաժեշտ պայմաններից մեկն էլ հենց զենք վերցնելն է, ինչը նրանք չեն անում:
> 
> Հը, Jarre, շարունակենք մտային շախմատը?


Ես ավելի շուտ կասեի ոչ թե տրամաբանական կապ, այլ տրամաբանական եզրակացություն. մի քայլով չի որոշվում ազգային ապազգային լինելը։ Կան բազմաթիվ գործոններ։

*Lion*, ես բերել եմ իմ ունեցած տեղեկությունները և փաստերը, իսկ հետևությունները յուրաքանչյուրը ինքը պետք է անի։




> Դեմագոգիա - խնդիրը, եթե հասցրեցիր նկատել (իսկ դու դա հաստատ նկատեցիր, ուղղակի գիտակցաբար չտեսնելու տվեցիր), ուրեմն խոսքը այստեղ օրինապաշտության մասին չէ, այլ նրա մասին է, ուշադիր, որ դուք ստեղԾում եք չսոցիալիզացվաԾ, տվյալ հասարակությունում ապրելու անընդունակ մարդ, "զոհ"` այսքան բան:


Ինչո՞ւմն է տվյալ հասարակությունում ապրելու իմ անընդունակությունը և չսոցալիզացված լինելը, *Lion*։




> Եվ այսպես, սկզբունքային հարցիս պատասխան չտրվեց, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ Jarre-ը ասելու բան ուղղակի չունի: Կրկնում եմ, հարցս հետևյալն էր. "Նման կերպ, որպես ուսուցիչ, ոչ եհովականներն էլ կարող են գնալ: Իսկ հիմա հարցիս պատասխանի - եթե բոլորն այդպես վարվեն, վերջը ինչ կլինի?": Jarre, փորձիր կրկին պատասխանել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ուտոպիայի, թե. "ինչ լավ ու խաղաղ կլինի, որ ամեն ինչ այսպես լինի", ապա ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ` դա ուտոպիա է, որը հատկապես դաժան է վարվելու առաջինը իրեն հավատացաԾների հետ: Այսինքն, եթե բոլոր հայերը դառնան եհովական, նրանք հաջողությամբ ու ոչխարավարի զոհ կգնան թուրքերին ու... աշխարհը կշարունակի հանգիստ իր համար ապրել: Թող բոլոր ազգերը եհովական դառնան, այդ ժամանակ եթե հայերը մերժեն դա, ես ու դու առաջինը քար կնետենք նրանց վրա: Բայց մինչ այդ, երբ շուրջբոլորդ գայլային ազգեր են (էն էլ մեր տարաԾաշրջանում), դառնալ եհովական, նշանակում է` ուղղակի զոհ գնալ գայլերին:


*Lion*, ես չեմ վախենա եթե ասելու բան չունենամ։ Շատ բնագավառներ կան, որոնցում իսկապես ասելու բան չունեմ և չեմ ամաչում դրանից։

Իսկ հարցիդ ես արդեն պատասխանել եմ *816*-րդ գրառման մեջ. Հայաստանում կան Եհովայի վկաներ, Ադրբեջանում կան Եհովայի վկաներ, կան նաև Թուրքիայում, Իրանում, Ռուսաստանում և աշխարհի 200-ից ավել այլ պետություններում։ Եթե քո ենթադրությունը զարգացնենք և պատկերացնենք, թե բոլորը Եհովայի վկա են դառնում և զենք վերցնելու հարցում ցուցաբերում են նույն սկզբունքայինությունը, ապա ի՞նչ կլինի։ Ինքդ ես հասկանում՝ պատերազմ չի լինի։

----------


## Jarre

> Ցավում եմ, ես չգիտեի: Ու դժբախտաբար այն Jarre-ը, որը այս է արդեն քանի տարի կար ինձ համար ֆորումային տարաԾքում, հենց նոր ինձ համար մահացավ: Այ սրա համար եմ ցավում, այսքան բան, ընդամենը:


Իսկ ես էլ ցավում եմ, որ արդեն համարյա թե 3 տարվա շփումը և աչքովդ տեսածիդ փաստերի ուժը ավելի թույլ է, քան հասարակ ստերեոտիպը։ Դու 3 տարում պետք է որ նկատած լինեիր իմ ապազգային լինելը և պետականությունը թուլացնելուս փորձերը։ Բայց դա «իմացար», որ ես այդպիսին եմ միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ ճշտեցիր կրոնական պատկանելիությունս։

Թեև մենք իրար հետ ակումբային մակարդակում երբեք շատ մտերիմ չենք եղել, բայց քանի որ խոսք գնաց անձնական վերաբերմունքից, ապա նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում ասել, որ անկախ մեր անհամաձայնություններից և տարակարծությունների աստիճանից դու ինձ համար շարունակում ես մնալ նույն սիրված և հարգված *Lion*-ը, որն ինձ համար կար միշտ։ Սա ասում եմ քաջ գիտակցելով, որ ասածս գտնվում է պոտենցիալ տրյուկ որակվելու վտանգի տակ։




> Ոչ, չի ազդում, քանի որ ճշմարտությունը վեր է ամեն ինչից:


Անչափ ուրախ եմ։ Դա շատ բան է ասում քո անձի մասին։




> Չեմ կարող չհարցնել -
> Jarre, հիմի որ թուրքերը գան և ուզենան քո մորը անպատվեն ու սպանեն, քո կնոջն ու քրոջն էլ հետը, հորդ շալվարը հանեն, նստացնեն սովաԾ կռիսը մեջ դույլի վրա, նորաԾին մանկիկիդ գլուխն էլ խփեն պատին ու ջարդեն (ԱստվաԾ չանի, իհարկե) - դու... ինչ կանես?


Ես սեփական կյանքիս գնով էլ լինի իմ լավագույնը կանեմ պաշտպանելու համար, թե՛ ընտանիքիս և թե՛ մնացած մարդկանց՝ այդ թվում նաև քո հարազատների կյանքը, ցանկացած վտանգի դեպքում։ Բայց իմ համար կա տարբերություն ինքնապաշտպանության և ռազմական գործողությունների մասնակցելու միջև։

Նաև տեղին եմ համարում նշել, որ այսօր իմ և քո մայրերը, քույրերը, եղբայրները և հայրերը նույն արարքների վտանգի տակ են, միայն թե հայի կողմից։ Այնպես որ պետք չէ սպասել թուրքերին կամ ադրբեջանցիներին՝ հիմիկվանից է հարկավոր զգոն լինել։

------------------

ԱՄՆ-ում Եհովայի վկաներին ձերբակալում և ազատազրկում էին, որպես կոմունիստների։ Գերմանիայում նույնպես, սակայն գերմանացիք ձերբակալելուց բացի նաև մահապատժի էին ենթարկում Եհովայի վկաներին, որպես կոմունիստների և ամերիկյան ու հրեական գաղտնի գործակալությունների անդամների։ ԽՍՀՄ-ում նրանց աքսորում և մահապատժի էին ենթարկում, որպես ամերիկյան շպիոններ։

Պատմության անիվը շարունակվում է պտտվել։ Ադրբեջանը Եհովայի վկաներին ընդունում է դավաճան հայեր, որոնց միսիան է քանդել Ադրբեջանը, իսկ Հայաստանում նրանք անվանվում են դավաճան թուրքեր, որոնց նպատակն է քանդել Հայաստանը։

Բայց չգիտես ինչու, այն մարդիկ ովքեր անձամբ գործ են ունենում Եհովայի վկաների հետ տպավորվում են նրանց հարգալից, քաղաքավրի և իրենց գործին և ընտանիքներին նվիրված լինելուց։ Այստեղ Ակումբում էլ կան նման մարդիկ և նրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ արտահայտվել են հենց այս թեմայում՝ հակառակ ստեղծված մթնոլորտին։ Չգիտես ինչու որոշ գործատերեր, ովքեր շփվել են նրանց հետ ձգտում են հենց Եհովայի վկա աշխատող ունենալ։

Այնպես որ նույնիսկ մեր չսիրած երևույթները ճիշտ կլինի, որ բազմակողմանի քննության ենթարկենք ու հասկանանք, թե ինչու և որ ավելի կարևոր է՝ *ինչը* չենք սիրում և փորձենք տանք ռեալ գնահատական, ոչ թե պիտակավորենք։ Սովորաբար պիտակավորումը երբեք չի բերում ողջամիտ արդյունքների կամ գործողություններ։ (Խոսքս կոնկրետ քեզ ուղղված չէ, *Lion*, այլ ընդհանուր բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կարդում են)։

----------

վրեժ62 (09.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Հենց սա էի ասում , որ  ''վկաները''  նենգափոխել են Աստվածաշունչը ըստ իրենց վարդապետության/գաղափարախոսության:
> Դու անգամ չգիտես , թե *նոր Ադամ* արտահայտությունը ինչ է նշանակում:
> 
> այստեղ կտեսնեք ''վկաների'' նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչը.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...UPof5iOA&pli=1


Հիմա տեսար Որ Հիսուսը Ադամ է կոչվում` *վերջին Ադամ*

Ա կորընթացիններ 15:22 <<Ինչպէս Ադամով բոլորը մեռնում են, նոյնպէս եւ Քրիստոսով ամէնքը պիտի կենդանանան՝ իւրաքանչիւրն իր հերթին>>

Ա կորընթացիններ 15:45 <<Այսպէս էլ գրուած է. «*Առաջին մարդը՝ Ադամը*, եղաւ կենդանի շունչ. *վերջին Ադամը*՝ կենդանարար հոգի»

Ա կորընթացիններ 15:47<<*Առաջին մարդը՝ երկրից*, հողեղէն, իսկ* երկրորդ մարդը*՝ Տէրը՝ երկնքից>>։


հետևաբար  ՓԻԼԻՊԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 2:6 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ  ՄԻՖԸ ՈՒԺԻ ՄԵՋ Է`


Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարը թարգմանում է հետևյալ կերպ`Փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 <<Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ, չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին>>

Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյմս Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn) փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարի և <<նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանության>> մասին գրում է.<<Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության թարգմանիչները ճիշտ են հասկացել << harpagmos>> բայը, որպես ինչ-որ բանի հափշտակություն, որը մինչ այդ նա չուներ, որը "seizure." բառն է: Պարբերության կոնտեքստը պաշտպանում է Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը…Պողոսը Քրիստոսին ընդունում էր, որպես նոր Ադամ: Քրիստոսի վարքը Ներկայացնում է Ադամի գործողությունների հակառակ պատկերը, որը ուտելով գիտության ծառից դառնում է Աստծուն հավասար: Ըստ Պողոսի քրիստոսը նոր Ադամն է, որը վերսկսում է մարդկային ցեղը այս անգամ կատարելով ճիշտ` խոսափելով Ադամի և նրա հետնորդների սխալններից>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.61

Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանության կեղծվածությունը ակնհայտ է դառնում նաև այն ժամանակ երբ դիտում ենք կոնտեքստը Ֆիլիպեցիններ 2:5-6`<<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպա֊րանքով էր, բայց Աստծուն հաւասար լինելը յափշտակութիւն չհամարեց,>>

Ըստ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծ թարգմանության այս համարից կոնտեքստում պարզ է դառնում, որ <մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ>`Այսինքն <Մեզանից յուրաքնչյուրը Աստծուն հավասար լինելը պետք է հափշտակություն չհամարի> տեսնում ե՞ք, որ կոնտեքստը չի համապատասխանում գրվածին…իսկ այժմ Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությամբ ` <<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպարանքով էր, Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ, չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին>>:Ըստ նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության << մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ այն է, որ չմտածենք հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին>> Այսպիսով նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույունը համապատասխանում է կոնտեքստում հաղորդվող իմաստին, որը օրինակ բերելով Հիսուսի վարքը խրատում է մեզ`մարդկանց թե ինչպես վարվենք;

----------


## հովարս

> Հիմա տեսար Որ Հիսուսը Ադամ է կոչվում` *վերջին Ադամ*
> 
> Ա կորընթացիններ 15:22 <<Ինչպէս Ադամով բոլորը մեռնում են, նոյնպէս եւ Քրիստոսով ամէնքը պիտի կենդանանան՝ իւրաքանչիւրն իր հերթին>>
> 
> Ա կորընթացիններ 15:45 <<Այսպէս էլ գրուած է. «*Առաջին մարդը՝ Ադամը*, եղաւ կենդանի շունչ. *վերջին Ադամը*՝ կենդանարար հոգի»
> 
> Ա կորընթացիններ 15:47<<*Առաջին մարդը՝ երկրից*, հողեղէն, իսկ* երկրորդ մարդը*՝ Տէրը՝ երկնքից>>։
> 
> 
> ...


Նորից եմ կրկնում, դու անգամ չգիտես թե ինչ է նշանակում *վերջին Ադամ* արտահայտությունը: 

Այդ ''միֆերին'' ես հավատում եմ իմ ամբողջ հոգով և մտքով, դրանք ինձ համար կյանքի ուղեցույց են:

----------


## Varzor

> Նախ միայն Ֆիլիպ Հարները չի, որ այդ կարծիքին է այլ բազմաթիվ այլ հունարենի մասնագետներ, ինչպես մինչ այժմ նշել եմ նաև Ջեյսոն Բեդունը Հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի Համալսարանից... 2 միլիարդի պահը չանցավ, քանի որ *դու չես ներկայացրել որևէ գիտական աշխատություն որտեղ գրած լինի, որ ճիշտ ձևը մեծատառով գրելն է*  ես հետևում եմ մասնագետների կարծիքին, այլ ոչ թե կրոնավորների լինի դա վկաները թե Առաքելականը, եթե վկաները իրենք իրենց փոքրատառ գրեին <Աստված> բառը , ապա ես ամենառաջինը կլինեմ նրանց թշնամին, սակայն նրանք* քերականորեն*  ճիշտ են թարգմանել` <<Զարմանալի է, բայց միայն Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանություն է հավատարիմ մնացել հունարենի բառի նշանակությանը և թարգմանել "a god."…և այնպես է ստացվել, որ հովհաննես 1:1-ը Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ավելի ճշգրիտ է թարգմանել քան մնացածները>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.125


Նորից էս ամերիկյան խաժամուժը:
Այ ընկեր, դու դեռ գլխի չես ընկել, որ աշխարհի ամենամեծ մուտիլովկեքը սկսվում են հենց ԱՄՆ-ից ` մասնագետների բերանով?
Նույն ամերիկան 10 տարի պայքարեց գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ` մասնագետներն էին ասում, հետո ընդունեցի, որ պայքարը անիմաստ է, բայց լռեցին ծախսված տրիլիոնների մասին  :Wink: 
Հիմա, սկուզբունքի համար, որևէ ոլորտ ասա ու էդ ոլորտից երկու մասնագետների իրար հակասող կարծիքներ բերեմ  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (09.08.2011), հովարս (09.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ընդամենը թվարկել եմ ազգային մտածողություն ցուցաբերող և պետությունը ամրացնող ոլորտներում Եհովայի վկաների վարքը և խնդրել, որ դու ասես, թե այդ անելով ինչպե՞ս են Եհովայի վկաները դրսևորում «ապազգային մտածողություն» և ինչպես են «թուլացնում մեր պետականությունը»։


Հստակ փաստարկներ կբերեմ, դու փորձի հերքես:
1. Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը թելադրում է հայ մարդուն, որպսզի նա հրաժարվի հազարամյակների պատմություն ունեցող իր ազգային ավանդույթներից` կորցնի իր դիմագծի ու մշակույթի մի մասը: Օրինակ` ազգային տոներ և ծիսակատարություններ, ճարտարապետություն, քանդակագործություն, նկարչություն, մատենագրություն և այլն: Թույլ դիմագծով ու կորսված մշակույթով ազգը նորմալ պետություն չի ունենում կամ չի ունենում ընդհանրապես: Օրինակ` բազմաթիվ ազգեր, որոնք անցել են պատմության գիրկը, ոչ ֆիզիկապես, այլ մշակութորեն և/կամ, լեզվով և/կամ կրոնով ձուլվել են այլ ազգերի ու կորցրել իրենց ոչ միայն անվանումը, այլև պետականությունը (կելտեր, հնդկացիներ, եգիպտացիներ և այլն)
2. Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը ենթադրում է, որ որպես այդպիսին հայը ինքնություն չէ` ընդամենը թուքերի "եղբայրներն ենք": Քարոզել եղբայրություն թշնամու հանդեպ` հիմարություն է, որովհետև դա սպառնում է անհատի, ազգի, պետության գոյությայնը:
3. Եհովայի վկաների ուսմունքը քարոզում է, որ պատերազմական իրավիճակում գտնվող երկրի զինապարտ զավակը չպետք է զենք վերցնի իր թշնամու դեմ և պաշտպանի իր անձը, ընտանիքը, շրջապատը պետությունը:
....
Հերիք չի? ապազգային ու ապապետական համարվելու համար?



> Իմ հարցն է. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազնիվ քաղաքացին դրսևորո՞ւմ է ապազգային մտածելակերպ և թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետությունը։


ՀՀ ազնիվ քաղաքացին հարգում և պահում է ՀՀ բոլոր օրենքները, այդ թվում և զինապարտության մասին օրենքը: Եթե մարդը խախտում է նույնիսկ ամենափոքր օրենքը, ապա միևնույն է նա օրինազանց է:
Իսկ էդ իրենց տնտեսական և կենցաղային ազնվությունը նույն կերպ դրսևորում են նաև այլ երկրներում` այսինքն այդ ազնվության համար երկիրը կարևոր չի: Դա դեռ պետական կառուցողական մոտեցում չի, այլ սովորական մարդկային ազնվություն, որը պետության ամրապնթմանը թերևս նպաստում է, բայց որոշիչ պայման չի: ԱՄՆ-ի պես գանգստերական պետությունը, որտեղ ցանկացած մարդ խախտում էր օրենքը (Վայրի արևմուտք), մարդկանց ստրուկ էին պահում միևնույն է դարձավ հզոր պետություն ու Վկաներին ուղարկեց որպես շպիոն  :LOL: 




> ես Եհովայի վկա եմ և ազնիվ եմ վարվում պետության և համաքաղաքացիներիս հետ՝ չեմ մասնակցում քցման արարողությունների, չեմ խաբում գործատիրոջս, չեմ կեղծում փաստաթղթեր և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ։


Է ես էլ չեմ անում քո ասածները, գումարած դրան բանակում ծառայել եմ, ու դեռ զինապարտ եմ` մինչև մահ կան անճարություն: Հիմա ինչ? Դու ինձանից ինչով ես լավը պետության համար, եթե քո (կոնկրետ քեզ չեմ ասում` որպես Եհովայի վկա) քարոզի պատճառով  զինվոր է պակասում, հայի էություն է պակասում?

Հարց. հակառակը կարող ես անել? իմ կարծիքոց չես կարող` վատ լինելու համար էլ է ուժ պետք  :Wink: 




> Հարցս հետևյալն էր. այս արածս, որը համապատասխան մտածելակերպի արդյունք է, ինչո՞վ է ապազգային և ինչո՞վ է թուլացնում պետությանը։


Գիտես դու մենակ ներկայացնում էս քո դրական կողմերը, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ բացասական չկա` արդեն իսկ նկարագրել եմ վկաների գործունեության բացասական մի քանի շատ կարևոր կողմ:
Էդ նույն ձևի ժամանակին գառան դիմակով եկավ ՀԱԵ-ն ու հսկայական երկիրը տուրը տվեցին:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011), Malxas (09.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> *Lion* ջան ես ոչ մի քարոզչական հնարք, տրյուկ և պրյոմ չեմ կիրառել։


Թույլ տուր չհավատալ  :Wink: 




> Իսկ եթե հոգեբանական վերլուծություն ես կատարում, ապա քեզ պետք է թե՛ կյանքից և թե՛ հոգեբանությունից հայտնի լինի, որ յուրաքանչյուր փոխհարաբերությունների նպատակն է զրուցակցի ռեակցիան։ Մարդ նույնիսկ կարող է լուռ մնալով հաղորդակցվել և ազդել դիմացինի վրա՝ ակնկալելով որոշակի ռեկացիա, ունենալով նպատակ, որ դիմացինը իր լռության մեջ կտեսնի ինչ որ մեսիջ և նրա մոտ կստեղծվի համապատասխան տրամադրություն կամ նա այդ լռության ակտից կհասկանա և կտեսնի այնքան շատ տեղեկություններ և վերաբերմունք, որ ոչ մի խոսք ի վիճակի չէր այդքան կարճ ժամանակում այդքան շատ միտք փոխանցել։ 
> 
> Եթե այս կտրվածքով նայենք, ապա ցանկացած զրույց, այդ թվում և քո գրառումները կատարյալ տրյուկներ և պրյոմներ են։


Չէ, *Jarre*, այդ երկար գրածովդ դու ուղղակի փորձում ես չեզոքացնել այն բացասական տպավորությունը, որն առաջացավ այն բանից հետո, երբ ես հետևողականորեն մերկացրեցի քո քարոզչական հնարքները: Սենց ասենք, դա *տրյուկը փրկելու տրյուկ էր,* բայց դա էլ ինձ մոտ չի անցնի: Տես իրոք, որ. "_յուրաքանչյուր փոխհարաբերությունների նպատակն է զրուցակցի ռեակցիան։ Մարդ նույնիսկ կարող է լուռ մնալով հաղորդակցվել և ազդել դիմացինի վրա՝ ակնկալելով որոշակի ռեկացիա, ունենալով նպատակ, որ դիմացինը իր լռության մեջ կտեսնի ինչ որ մեսիջ և նրա մոտ կստեղծվի համապատասխան տրամադրություն կամ նա այդ լռության ակտից կհասկանա և կտեսնի այնքան շատ տեղեկություններ և վերաբերմունք, որ ոչ մի խոսք ի վիճակի չէր այդքան կարճ ժամանակում այդքան շատ միտք փոխանցել_", սակայն դա ոչ մի կապ չունի այն բանի հետ, որ զրուցակիցը խոսակցության մեջ տրամաբանական *գիտակցական կամ անգիտակցական սխալներ ու խեղաթյուրումներ է թույլ տալիս* և ստանում իրեն ձեռնտու արդյունքը: Օրինակներն արդեն բերեցի վերևում, հուսով եմ պարզ է:




> Ես ընդամենը թվարկել եմ ազգային մտածողություն ցուցաբերող և պետությունը ամրացնող ոլորտներում Եհովայի վկաների վարքը և խնդրել, որ դու ասես, թե այդ անելով ինչպե՞ս են Եհովայի վկաները դրսևորում «ապազգային մտածողություն» և ինչպես են «թուլացնում մեր պետականությունը»։


Ես էլ չեմ հոգնում կրկնելուց` անելով մեկ լավ քայլ, Եհովայի վկաները դրանով "կուտ են տալիս" և բավարար հիմքեր են ստեղծում հետագայում նույն այդ պետությանը ավելի մեծ վնաս հասցնելու համար: Մոտավորապես նույն կերպ է վարվում այն ոչ բարեխիղճ մեծահասակը, որը շոյում է երեխայի գլուխը` վերջում վերցնելով նրա ձեռքի կոնֆետը: Հիմա նույն եհովակաները` կարծես թե մանրուքներում լավ քաղաքացիներ են, ինչը նրանց անհրաժեշտ է լավ ռեպուտացիայի համար, բայց իրականում վնասում են իրենց պետությանը կոնկրետ քայլերով (բանակում չծառայել) և պոտենցիալ գործիք են ավելի մեծ վնաս հասցնելու համար (ունեն ապազգային մտածողություն ու եթե, Աստված ոչ անի, ամերիկյան իրենց կենտրոնում հանկարծ եթե հռչակեցին, որ օրինակ ոչ հայ եհովականները "սատանաներ" են ու նրանց պետք է որևէ կերպ վնասել, հաստատ դա կանեն), զրկված են հոգևոր և ինտելեկտուալ ինքնուրույնությունից, ինչը կարևորագույն պայման է առոջղ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցելու համար: 




> *Lion* ջան, արի չբարդացնենք պարզ հարցը։ Իմ հարցն է. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազնիվ քաղաքացին դրսևորո՞ւմ է ապազգային մտածելակերպ և թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետությունը։


Չէ, *Jarre*, քեզ չի հաջողվի ինձ քո հետքերով տանել: Հերթական տրյուկն է, որի մասին վերևում արդեն խոսեցի` դրականի քողի տակ խառնել բացասականը: Ոչ մի ազնիվ ու բարեխիղճ քաղաքացի չի կարող վնաս տալ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը, բայց հարցը ուրիշ հարության վրա է` Եհովայի վկաները ազնիվ ու բարեխիղճ քաղաքացիներ են, թե ոչ: Պատասխանը միանշանակ է` *ՈՉ:* Նրանք հրաժարվում են ծառայել բանակում, հրաժարվում են կատարել քաղաքացու բարոյական պարտականությունը հանդիսացող պարտականություններ, չեն ընդունում Հայոց պետականության կարևորագույն ատրիբուտը հանդիսացող ՀԱԵ-ն, ինչի մասին կարող է խոսք լինել?




> Որ փիլիսոփայությունից վերադառնանք իրականություն առաջարկում եմ կոնկրետ փաստով խոսենք. ես Եհովայի վկա եմ և ազնիվ եմ վարվում պետության և համաքաղաքացիներիս հետ՝ չեմ մասնակցում քցման արարողությունների, չեմ խաբում գործատիրոջս, չեմ կեղծում փաստաթղթեր և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ։
> 
> Հարցս հետևյալն էր. այս արածս, որը համապատասխան մտածելակերպի արդյունք է, ինչո՞վ է ապազգային և ինչո՞վ է թուլացնում պետությանը։


Հարցին վերևում արդեն պատասխանեցի, ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ես էլ *չլինելով* Եհովայի վկա, ազնիվ եմ վարվում պետության և համաքաղաքացիներիս հետ՝ չեմ մասնակցում քցման արարողությունների, չեմ խաբում գործատիրոջս, չեմ կեղծում փաստաթղթեր և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ։ *ԻՆՉ?*




> *Lion*, իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես բոլոր մանրամասներին և գիտե՞ս, որ պատճառը Եհովայի վկա լինելն է եղել։


Այո  :Sad: 




> Եթե խոսեմ կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին, ապա ունեմ մի ծանոթ, ով հենց ամուսնության սկզբից ուներ խնդիրներ կնոջ հետ, սակայն կինը հղի էր, հետո էլ երեխան ծնվեց և ամուսինը նպատակահարմար չէր գտնում ամուսնալուծվել։ Ամուսինը այդ ընթացքում իր համար հանգիստ պահում էր սիրուհի և միշտ ուներ խնդիր կնոջ հետ։ 
> 
> Երբ երեխան արդեն 3-4 տարեկան էր և հենց այդ ժամանակ կինը դարձավ Եհովայի վկա, խելացի ամուսինը դիմեց դատարան և պահանջեց ամուսնալուծություն՝ երեխայի խնամքի իրավունքով պատճառաբանելով, որ կինը վկա է դարձել քանդել է իր ընտանիքը, երեխային ուզում է բալկոնից դուրս շպրտի և այլն.... Ես ինքս ճանաչել եմ այդ ընտանիքը և պարզից էլ պարզ տեսել եմ, թե ինչ իրավիճակում են իրենք եղել։ Բայց երբ կարդացի ԶԼՄ-ների տրամադրած տեղեկությունները աչքերս ճակատիս թռավ։ Փաստորեն կատարյալ հոր կերպարը փրկեց իր մանկիկին աղանդավոր և երեխային սպանել ցանկացող մոլեռանդ մոր ձեռքերից։
> 
> Տարիներ հետո, սակայն մինչև վճռաբերկ հասնելով, կինը վերջապես կարողացավ ապացուցել ամուսնու ներկայացրած տեղեկությունների կեղծ և սխալ լինելը և ստացավ երեխայի խնամքի իրավունքը։
> 
> Սա դասական օրինակ է, թե ինչպես ես վկաները ընտանիք քանդում։


Հիմի ուզում ես հակառակ օրինակները շարադրեմ, թե ոնց եք իրապես ընտանիքներ քանդում?




> Իսկ ես հիմա կրկին խոսեմ իմ օրինակից։ Եթե ես դաստիարակված լինելով Աստվածաշնչով սիրում եմ կնոջս և նվիրված եմ նրան և նույնիսկ ամենագայթակղիչ իրավիճակներում կարող եմ ինքս ինձ ղեկավարել և տարիների ընթացքում փորձում եմ ավելի խորացնել մեր մտերմությունը և ընկերությունը և նույնը անում է նա։ Դա ապազգայի՞ն է, թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։


Վերևում արդեն ասվեց այդ ամենի մասին, կրկնողության իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:




> Եթե ընկերս, ով նույնպես Եհովայի վկա է, իր երեխային դաստիարակում է, որպես բարեխիղճ քաղաքացի, փոքրիկ տարիքից սովորեցնելով, որ հարկավոր է հարգել դիմացի մարդուն, հարկավոր է հարգալից լինել տարիքով մեծերի հետ, հարկավոր է հարգել պետության ներկայացուցիչներին և *հնազանդվել օրենքներին,* հարկավոր է լավ ուսում ստանալ, որ հետագայում ունենա լավ աշխատանք և ապահովի իրեն և իր ընտանիքին, որ հարկավոր է հեռու մնալ վատ շրջապատից, արդյո՞ք սա ապազգային է և թուլացնում է պետականությունը։


Շատ եք հարգում ու հատկապես հնազանդվում օրենքներին, չծառայելով բանակում...




> Ես խոսել եմ այն մասին, որ Եհովայի վկա դառնալով հանցագործը դադարում է հանցագործ լինել։ Իսկ ոչ հանցագործ մարդն էլ սովորում է, որ նույնիսկ ծայրահեղ վիճակում գտնվելով չպետք է կատարի հանցագործություն, իսկ դու իմ այդ գրառմանը ի պատասխան գրել ես «աննկատ որդի» մասին, և ի՞նչ հնարք եմ ես գործածել։ 
> 
> Ու նկատիր, որ դու կրկիին չես պատասխանել այդ նշածս ապազգայի՞ն է, թուլացնո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։


Հարցիդ պատասխան արդեն հնչել է ու այս պոստում ևս հնչեց` մանր հարցերում ստեղծելով դրական կերպար` խոշոր հարցում մահացու հարված եք հասցնում պետությանը, նու, մոտավորապես ինչպես այն դիվերսանտը, որը լավ ծառայության բարձր պաշտոնի է հասնում բերդի կայազորում, աշխատանքներ կատարում նրա պարսպի վրա, որ իր կողմնակիցների վճռական հարձակման ժամանակ պայթեցնի նույն այդ պարիսպները - սա ևս *հայտնի* պրիյոմ է:




> Իսկ ստեղծելով այնպիսի պայմաններ, որ Եհովայի վկաները հեռանան Հայաստանից արդյո՞ք դա պետությունն ամրացնող և ազգային քայլ է։


Այո, թող գնան ուրիշ պետությունները թուլացնեն:

----------

Malxas (09.08.2011), Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Շատ լավ, *Lion* ջան։ Ավելի պարզ ասեմ։ Նացիստական Գերմանիայում իրենց հավատքի համար ձերբակալվեց մոտ 6.200 Եհովայի վկա, համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներ ուղարկվեցին մոտ 2.000 Եհովայի վկա, 217 Եհովայի վկա մահապատժի ենթարկվեց և ընդհանուր առմամբ Նացիստական ռեժիմի օրոք իրենց հավատքի համար կյանքը կորցրեց 1.200 Եհովայի վկա չհաշված մահապատժի ենծարկվածներին։
> 
> Ես քեզ պարզապես ցույց եմ տալիս, որ արդեն եղել է մի երկիր, որը փորձել է կիրառել քո ասած գաղափարախոսությունը՝ Եհովայի վկաները ապազգային են և թուլացնում են պետությունը։ Պետության մեջ նրանց մնալը միմիայն խարխլում է պետությունը։
> 
> Այդ պատճառով էլ ես քեզ հարցրեցի, նման քաղաքականություն վարող երկրի օգուտը ո՞րը եղավ։
>  Եվ ո՞րը եղավ այդ քաղաքականությունից հրաժարված երկրի օգուտը։


Հա, այ դա ուրիշ հարց է  :Smile:  Բայց համաձայնիր, որ եթե ես չմերկացնեի քո այս տրյուկը, մեր խոսակցությունը այս հարցում հիմա լրիվ այլ հունով կգնար: Եվ այսպես, կարծես թե եկանք եզրակացության, որ եհովականների արտաքսումը չէր, որ կործանեց Նասիցտական Գերմանիան, ճիշտ է? Իսկ դրանից էլ արդեն բխում է վերևումդ տրված հարցի պատասխանը` եհովականների արտաքսումը *ամրապնդեց* Նացիստական Գերմանիան որպես պետական կառույց, որը կործանվեց *լրիվ այլ* պատճառներով:




> Չնայած եթե այդպես ես մտածում, հասարակ սմայլիկս էլ կարող է դիտվել, որպես պոտենցիալ տրյուկ։


Էխ, *Jarre, Jarre*, տրյուկներ ջոգելը դա իմ մասնագիտությունն է ու դրա համար են ինձ անձիք գումարներ վճարում... :Smile: 




> Նույն խոսքերը կրկնում են շատ ադրբեջանցիներ և թուրքեր, միայն «թուրքական» բառի փոխարեն «հայկական» ասելով։


Իհարկե, իրենց ով լավ ասեց? Քո գրածովդ ինքդ պարզ կերպով ցույց տվեցիր, որ իրականում Դուք ձեր ղեկավարության թիկունքին կանգնած հատուկ ծառայությունների մարիոնետներն եք, որը ուղղակի դեռ չեն որոշել, որ պետությունը կործանել` Ադրբեջանը, թե Հայաստանը, այսքան բան: Կորոշեն կործանել Հայաստանը ու ուժեղացնի Ադրբեջանը, ադրբեջանցի եհովականները կմնան այնպես, ինչպես կան կամ կպասիվանան, իսկ դուք Հայաստանում` կակտիվանաք: Կարող են որոշել նաև հակառակը: Ամեն դեպքում, ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայությունների որոշումներից կախված լինելը կործանարար է մեզ համար, բա որ հանկարծ ու վերցրին ու որոշեցին, որ Հայաստանը պիտի կործանվի?




> *Lion* ջան, անբարոյություն համարելով կոնկրետացնելու և բարձաձայնելու իմ արածները, ուղղակի հարց եմ ուղղում քեզ։ Այն, որ ես ակտիվորեն ներգրաված եմ հայկական մշակութային մի քանի պրոեկտներում և աջակցում եմ հայկական երաժշտությունը արտասահմանյան երկներում ներնկայացնելուն և օգնում եմ որոշ հայ տաղանդավոր երաժիշտների համագործակցություն սկսել արտասահմանցի իրենց գործընկերների հետ, այն որ արտասահմանում ինձ երբեմն հրավիրում են տեղի դպրոց և դասաժամերից մեկը հատկացնում են ինձ և այդ ընթացքում երեխաներին ներկայացնում եմ Հայաստանի և հայկական մշակույթի մասին տեղեկություններ (դեռևս մեկն են տվել, բայց նախատեսվում են ևս մի քանի դասաժամեր այլ դպրոցներում), նրանց ծանոթացնում եմ Կոմիտասի, Տիգրան Մանսուրյանի և Բաբաջանյանի հետ և ներկայացնում եմ նրանց երաժշտությունը, դա ապազգայի՞ն քայլ է։ Քայքայո՞ւմ է պետականությունը։
> 
> Հաշվի առ, ես Եհովայի վկա եմ ու Եհովայի վկա լինելով անում եմ այս բաները։ Ինչո՞վ եմ ապազգային, ինչո՞վ եմ թուլացնում պետականությունը։ Ի՞նչով եմ չհայ։


Շատ պարզ` *Jarre*, դու դա անում ես պարզ հոգեորսության նպատակներով: Այսինք, կիրառելով Կոմիտասի տաղանդն ու հմայքը, թաքնվելով այն բանի թիկունքում, որ Կոմիտասը ներկայացնելով ներկայանում ես որպես. "իսկական հայ" և հաղթահարում մարդկանց մոտ եհովականների ապազգային կերպարի նկատմամբ տածած զզվանքը, դու հաղթահարում ես իրենց պաշտպանական մեխանիզմները և ձգտում նրանց գցել քո ցանցը: Նույն բերդի պարիսպը նորոգող ու այն պայթեցնող դիվերսանտի պատմությունն է, ոչ ավել...




> Բայց ազգի հարատևման համար մնացած գործոնները ապահովում են։ Կրկնվեմ՝ հարգել կառավարությանը, հարգել պետության ներկայացուցիչներին, հարկեր վճարել, ազնվի գտնվել սեփական աշխատանքում, չմասանկացել հանցագործ գործունեության, մեծացնել բարեխիղճ և պատասխանատվության զգացում ունեցող երեխաներ։


Չես ապահովում ամենակարևորը` զենք վերցնելը, և մյուսները, որոնց մեջ կարևորագույնը` ազգային դիմագիծ ունենալն է:




> Ի դեպ, երբ Եհովայի վկաները մի քանի տարին մեկ անցկացնում են միջազգային համաժողովներ հայ պատվիրակներից շատերը գնում են իրենց ազգային տարազներով։ Ու շատ Եհովայի վկա և ոչ Եհովայի վկա արտասահմանցիների համար դա առիթ է հանդիսանում խոսել Հայաստանի մասին և ճանաչել Հայաստանը։


Դեմագոգիկ քայլ, ոչ ավել:




> *Lion*, իսկ դու նկատո՞ւմ ես թե ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ես շարժվում։ Մեկ ասում ես ապազագային են թուլացնում են երկիրը, մեկ էլ ասում ես, էն լավ բաները, որ իրենք անում են, ուրիշներն էլ են անում։ Բայց փաստ է չէ՞, որ վկաներն էլ են անում և ինչպես մյուսները այդնպես էլ իրենք տվյալ դեպքում ներկայացնում են իրենց ազգը և ազգային մշակույթը։


Արդեն ասվեց քո օրինակի վրա, թե ինչ նպատակներով եք դուք ներկայացնում Հայաստանը արտերկրում, չնայած դա դեռ առանձին ուսումնասիրության էլ դեռ թեմա է` հայ ազգայինից ինչ, ինչպես և ինչ չափով եք այնտեղ ներկայացնում, որ այստեղ այդքան գոռում եք դրանով ու մեր աչքն եք մտցնում:




> Ես ավելի շուտ կասեի ոչ թե տրամաբանական կապ, այլ տրամաբանական եզրակացություն. մի քայլով չի որոշվում ազգային ապազգային լինելը։ Կան բազմաթիվ գործոններ։


Այսինքն?




> Ինչո՞ւմն է տվյալ հասարակությունում ապրելու իմ անընդունակությունը և չսոցալիզացված լինելը, Lion։


Քեզ լավ չեմ ճանաչում ու քեզ վրա չեմ ասի, բայց ինձ լավ ծանոթ եհովականների օրինակից կասեմ` բանակից խուսափելը գրեթե հաստատ բանտ է տանում կամ էլ խելոք և ունակ մարդուն ստիպում է մի քանի տարի հիվանդանոցում ցածրորակ գործով զբաղվել, սուտ խոսել չկարողանալը նվազեցնում է մարդու մանևրը և ազդում նրա կարիերայի վրա, ազգային ավանդույթները չհարգելը կտրում է նրան սոցիալական միջավայրից և մարդու սև ագռավների երամում դարձնում սպիտակ, շարունակեմ? Պարզ, քո օրինակի վրա վերցնենք - եթե մարդիկ նախապես իմանային, որ դու եհովական ես, կասկածում եմ, որ 49 ձայն կողմ կհավաքեիր ազգային արժեքներ տարածելուն ուղղված այս ֆորումի ամենակարևոր բաժնում մոդեռատոռի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնելու համար: Ինքս այժմ արդեն ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ դեմ հանդես չեմ եկել քո թեկնածությանը... Չգիտեի... :Sad: 




> Իսկ հարցիդ ես արդեն պատասխանել եմ 816-րդ գրառման մեջ. Հայաստանում կան Եհովայի վկաներ, Ադրբեջանում կան Եհովայի վկաներ, կան նաև Թուրքիայում, Իրանում, Ռուսաստանում և աշխարհի 200-ից ավել այլ պետություններում։ Եթե քո ենթադրությունը զարգացնենք և պատկերացնենք, թե բոլորը Եհովայի վկա են դառնում և զենք վերցնելու հարցում ցուցաբերում են նույն սկզբունքայինությունը, ապա ի՞նչ կլինի։ Ինքդ ես հասկանում՝ պատերազմ չի լինի։


Ու տենց ուտոպիստական ծրագրերով առաջարկում եք 5.000-ամյա 3 միլիոնանոց ժողովրդի ճակատագրի հետ խաղալ :Angry2:  Թող սաղ դառնան, մենք` վերջում, հասկանալի է?

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ ես էլ ցավում եմ, որ արդեն համարյա թե 3 տարվա շփումը և աչքովդ տեսածիդ փաստերի ուժը ավելի թույլ է, քան հասարակ ստերեոտիպը։ Դու 3 տարում պետք է որ նկատած լինեիր իմ ապազգային լինելը և պետականությունը թուլացնելուս փորձերը։ Բայց դա «իմացար», որ ես այդպիսին եմ միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ ճշտեցիր կրոնական պատկանելիությունս։


Այո, այժմ քո մոտիվացիոն համակարգը լրիվ ինձ համար պարզվեց:




> Թեև մենք իրար հետ ակումբային մակարդակում երբեք շատ մտերիմ չենք եղել, բայց քանի որ խոսք գնաց անձնական վերաբերմունքից, ապա նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում ասել, որ անկախ մեր անհամաձայնություններից և տարակարծությունների աստիճանից դու ինձ համար շարունակում ես մնալ նույն սիրված և հարգված *Lion*-ը, որն ինձ համար կար միշտ։ Սա ասում եմ քաջ գիտակցելով, որ ասածս գտնվում է պոտենցիալ տրյուկ որակվելու վտանգի տակ։


Եթե դու անկեղծ ես, ապա սա նշանակում է, որ դու դեռ լրիվ չես վարակվել եհովականների ախտով ու, պահպանելով ուղեղիդ պայծառությունը, դեռ հետդարձի ճանապարհ ունես: Իսկ եթե անկեղծ չես, ապա "քրիստոնեական գառնուկ"-ի նման մեկը ներկայանալու ու դրան համապատասխանող դիվիդենտներ շահելու նպատակ ես հետապնդում, այսքան բան:




> Ես սեփական կյանքիս գնով էլ լինի իմ լավագույնը կանեմ պաշտպանելու համար, թե՛ ընտանիքիս և թե՛ մնացած մարդկանց՝ այդ թվում նաև քո հարազատների կյանքը, ցանկացած վտանգի դեպքում։ Բայց իմ համար կա տարբերություն ինքնապաշտպանության և ռազմական գործողությունների մասնակցելու միջև։


Ահա, այ ստեղ արի ավելի մանրամասն  :Smile: 

1. Դու կասկածում ես, որ *զենք վերցրած* և հենց հիմա Մատաղիսում պոստ պահող տղան չի զբաղվում իր, իր ընտանիքի, իմ, քո ու մեր ազգի ինքնապաշտպանությամբ? 
2. Դու գիտես, ծանոթ ես, ինչ է "ինքնապաշտպանություն" երևույթը?
3. Ինչ տարբերություն նրա մեջ, որ դու AK-76-ը կհանես պահարանից ու կգնդակահարես քո դուռը ջարդած ու ներս խուժող թուրքական բանդային և նրա մեջ, որ դու կկանգնես Մատաղիսի պոստում և նույն AK-76-ով կգնդակահարես քո դիրքերն անցնել փորձող թուրքական բանդային?

Հարցերին ակնկալում եմ սպառիչ պատասխաններ, քանի որ այս կետը եհովականների ուսմունքում ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում: 




> Նաև տեղին եմ համարում նշել, որ այսօր իմ և քո մայրերը, քույրերը, եղբայրները և հայրերը նույն արարքների վտանգի տակ են, միայն թե հայի կողմից։ Այնպես որ պետք չէ սպասել թուրքերին կամ ադրբեջանցիներին՝ հիմիկվանից է հարկավոր զգոն լինել։


Դե, դա արդեն այլ հարթության հարց է և մեր թեմայի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Եթե նույնիսկ մի պահ ընդունենք էլ, որ դա այդպես է, ապա ինչով դա կարող է նշանակել, որ դուք լան եք?




> Բայց չգիտես ինչու, այն մարդիկ ովքեր անձամբ գործ են ունենում Եհովայի վկաների հետ տպավորվում են նրանց հարգալից, քաղաքավրի և իրենց գործին և ընտանիքներին նվիրված լինելուց։ Այստեղ Ակումբում էլ կան նման մարդիկ և նրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ արտահայտվել են հենց այս թեմայում՝ հակառակ ստեղծված մթնոլորտին։ Չգիտես ինչու որոշ գործատերեր, ովքեր շփվել են նրանց հետ ձգտում են հենց Եհովայի վկա աշխատող ունենալ։


_Руководящим советом свидетелей Иеговы на всех членов религиозной организации налагается целый ряд запретов и ограничений... важная роль отводится поддержанию позитивного имиджа организации
_
_Եհովայի վկաների խորհրդի ղեկավարի կողմից կրոնական կազմակերպության բոլոր անդամների վրա մի շարք արգելքներ և սահմանափակումներ են դրվում...կարևոր դեր է հատկացվում կազմակերպության դրական իմիջի պահպանմանը:_

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Свидетели_Иеговы



Դրական կերպար եք ստեղծում հետագայում ավելի ամրապնդվելու համար... ևս հայտնի տրյուկ է:

----------


## Varzor

Մի բան փաստ է:
*ԻՄ հարցերին ոչ մեկը չկարողացավ պատասխանել*` ինչպես միշտ ՏԱԿ ՏՎԵՑԻՆ  :LOL: 
Էս չեք? Նույնիսկ սեփական տեսակետներից ելնող հարցերին չեք կարողանում պատասխանել:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Մինչև *Jarre*-ը գա, մի բան պատմեմ իմ անձնական փորձից:

Ուրեմն մայրս մի մեղմ ու բարի կին է: Սա չեմ ասում նրա համար, որ մայրս է, սա հանուն օբյեկտիվության` մեղմ, բարի, բոլորի հետ քաղաքավարի վարվող մի կին է, որը միաժամանակ նաև ոչ ցուցադրական, բայց հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա է` ՀԱԵ-ի հետնորդ: Ուրեմն մեր շրջապատում հոգեորսությամբ զբաղվող եհովականներին մի պահ սկսում է թվալ, թե այն, որ մայրս իրենց հետ քաղաքավարի է վարվում, չի կոպտում, ուշադիր լսում է վերելակում և այլն, իրենց համար հարմար "*որս*" է ու սրանք մի պահ որոշում են որս սկսել: Առաջ էլ էին իրենք երբեմն մեր տուն գալիս, բայց ես ու հայրս, *մեղմ ասած,* իրենց ոչ ջերմ ընդունելություն էինք ցույց տալիս և ճանապարհում: Հետո կարծես դադարեցին գալ: Մի օր էլ մայրս խոսքի մեջ ասաց, թե վերջերս եհովականներից մեկը կրկին սկսել է մեր դուռը թակել: Ես այդ հարցին այն ժամանակ այդքան էլ ուշադրություն չդարձրի, բայց մի օր...

Հանգստյան օր էր, ինձ համար նստած կոմպի դեմ ինտեռնետում ֆռֆռում եմ, մեկ էլ դուռը թակեցին: Դե պարզ է, լսողությունդ սրում ես, որ իմանաս, թե մայրդ հիմա ում առաջ դուռը կբացի: Բայց մեկ էլ լսում եմ, որ սովորական. "_Վաայ, բարև ներս եկեք..._" կամ նման մի բանի փոխարեն զգույշ փսփսոց է: Մայրս գիտի, որ ես տանն եմ ու էս *ուշ հասկացող* եհովականներին փորձում է ցածրաձայն զգուշացնել, որ հեռանան: Սրանք էլ, հակառակի պես, ուշ են հասկանում և մորս փսփսոցներից այնպես են հասկանում, թե իբր. "իրենց զոհն արդեն պատրաստվում է" ու ևս մեկ հարված, և իրենք կորսան մորս հոգին:

Ու ստեղ ես, *մեղմ ասած*, զայրացա: Էն հայտնի երգի պես. "_Աչքերս փակեմ, ու..._" շարունակությունն էլ հայտնի "_...էլ գող փիսո, էլ քաչալ շուն_" ոճի, էլի, քանի որ մորս մոտ ոչ մի կերպ չէի ուզում հայհոյել: Էդ եհովականներին, մեղմ ասած, աստիճաններից ցած նետեցի, ոչ ֆիզիկապես, իհարկե (կանայք էին): Բայց մայրս դրանից հետո վրաս միայն ծիծաղում էր, նու մոտավորապես սենց. "_Ախր տղա ջան, ես իմ տատից ու մորից եմ սովորել քրիստոնեությունը, սրանք ով են, որ ինձ հավատափոխ անեն, պետք չէր, էլի, սրանց հետ տենց, թաղա, մարդիկ են..._", ու էս տիպի  :Smile: 

Արդեն մի քանի ամիս է անցել ու եհովականները դեռ մեր տուն կրկին չեն եկել, բայց դե... ասում եք, էլի ախպեր... *За что*, էլի, ախպեր, հը??

----------


## Varzor

Լիոն ջան,
Ես ուղղկի չեմ հասկանում մի բան` իրենց քյարը որն է? Ով է կատարում իրենց ընտանիքի գործերը, երբ այդ կանայք ու տղամարդիք անբանների պես տնետուն ֆռֆռում են?
Ես իրենց գործողություններին ոչ հոգևոր ոչ էլ տնտեսական-կենցաղային հիմնավորում չեմ կարողանում տալ:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Դե չէ, փող են ստանում: Օրինակ, մի ծանոթ եհովական ունեմ, խիղճը մեռածը ոնց-որ հեչ եհովական չլինի (դրա համար ես իրենց հոգուս խորքում հարգում եմ ու ոչ միայն ես) - ընենց ճարպիկա բիզնես անում, դըփ-շըփ, առնումա, ծախումա, տարածքա վարձակալության տալիս, մի խոսքով, էլի, կարծես ինքը չի եհովականներիննածառայում, այլ սրանք` իրեն: Հալալա... :Smile: 

Բայց դե մեծ մասը խեղճ ու այդ աղանդի կողմից ավելի խեղճացված մարդիկ են...

----------


## Varzor

> Դե չէ, փող են ստանում: Օրինակ, մի ծանոթ եհովական ունեմ, խիղճը մեռածը ոնց-որ հեչ եհովական չլինի (դրա համար ես իրենց հոգուս խորքում հարգում եմ ու ոչ միայն ես) - ընենց ճարպիկա բիզնես անում, դըփ-շըփ, առնումա, ծախումա, տարածքա վարձակալության տալիս, մի խոսքով, էլի, կարծես ինքը չի եհովականներիննածառայում, այլ սրանք` իրեն: Հալալա...
> Բայց դե մեծ մասը խեղճ ու այդ աղանդի կողմից ավելի խեղճացված մարդիկ են...


Լիոն ջան դե մեր թաղում էլ մի մեծ խանութ կա, տենց էլ ասում ենք` Եհովայի վկաների խանութ  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ ասում ես փող են տալիս, էդ գիտեմ, բա իրանց լվացքը ով ա անում, ճաշը ովա եփում? Թե ենքան փող ունեն, որ աղախին են վարձում?  :LOL:

----------


## Hurricane

> «Վասն զի մեզի* մանուկ մը ծնավ*, մեզի *որդի* մը տրուեցավ և իշխանությունը անոր ուսին վրա պիտի ըլլայ: Անոր անունը պիտի կոչվի *Սքանչելի, Խորհրդակից, Հզոր Աստված, Հավիտենականության Հայր, Խաղաղության Իշխան*»:  (Եսայ. 9:6)
> Սկիզբէն էր Բանը ու Բանը Աստուծոյ քով էր և *Բանը Աստուած էր:* Անիկա սկիզբէն Աստուծոյ քովն էր:... Բանը մարմին եղավ ու մեր մեջ բնակեցաւ, (և անոր փառքը տեսանք՝ Հորմէն միածնի փառքին պես,) շնորհքով ու ճըշմարտութիւնով լեցուն:  (Հովհ. 1:1-2, 14)
>  « Եւ Թովմաս պատասխան տուաւ ու ըսավ անոր. «*Իմ Տերս և իմ Աստուածս*»: ( Հովհ. 20:28)
>  «Իրենցն են նահապետները, Քրիստոս ալ իրենցմէ եկաւ մարմնի կողմանէ, *որ ինքը օրհնեալ Աստուած է ամենուն վրայ հաւիտեանս:* Ամէն:» (Հռովմ. 9:5)
> «Որ Աստուծոյ կերպարանքը ունենալով, հափըշտակութիւն մը չսեպեց *Աստուծոյ հավասար ըլլալը.* հապա անձը ունայնացուց ծառայի կերպարանք առնելով՝ մարդոց նման ըլլալով և մարդու կերպարանքովը ինքզինք խոնարհեցուց, մինչեւ իսկ մեռնելու հոժարեցաւ ու այն ալ խաչի մահուամբ»:  (Ֆիլիպ.2:6-8)
> Սակայն Որդիին համար կ՛ըսէ. «Քու աթոռդ,* ո'վ Աստված,* հավիտեանս հավիտենից է. քու թագավորութեանդ գավազանը ուղղութեան գավազան է. Արդարութիւնը սիրեցիր ու անօրէնությունը ատեցիր. անոր համար,* ո'վ Աստված,* քու Աստվածդ ուրախութեան իւղով օծեց քեզ քու ընկերներէդ աւելի»: (Եբր. 1: 8-9)
> « Գիտենք թե* Աստուծոյ Որդին* եկաւ ու մեզի կարողութիւն տուաւ որպես զի ճշմարիտը ճանչնանք: Մենք այն ճշմարիտին մեջ ենք, իր Որդիին Յիսուս Քրիստոսին մեջ:* Անիկա է ճշմարիտ Աստուածն ու յաւիտենական կեանքը»*:  (Ա Հովհ. 5:20)
> Έγώ είμι τό Α καί τό Ω, λέγει Κύριος ό Θεός, ό ών καί ό ήν καί ό έρχόμενος, ό παντοκράτωρ. (Հայտն.1: 8) (վերցված է բնագրից )
> «*Ես եմ Ալֆան եւ Օմէղան, կ'ըսէ Տէր Աստուած, որ է եւ որ էր եւ որ պիտի գայ, Ամենակալը:*  (Հայտն. 1: 8)


*ՄԻՖ ԵԲՐԱԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 1: 8 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը եբրաեցիններ 1: 8 թարգմանել է այսպես` << Բայց Որդուն մասին է ասում է. *Աստված քո գահն է* հավիտյանս հավիտենից,>>
Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn) խոսելով «*Քու աթոռդ, ո'վ Աստված*>> և <<* Աստված քո գահն է*>> տարբերակնների մասին գրում է. <<Այսպիսով մենք պետք է եզրակացնենք, որ թարգմանության ամենայն հավանական տարբերակն <<*Աստված քո գահն է*>>: Նոր կտակարանի ժամանակակից գիտնականներից երեքը` Westcott, Moffatt , և Goodspeed եկել են նույն եզրակացության ինքնուրույն: Բանն այն է, որ եթե այս հատվածը Նոր կտակարանում ներկայացվեր մեկ ուրիշի նկատմամբ, ապա թարգմանիչները չէին տատանվի այդ հատվածը թարգմանել`<<Աստված քո գահն է>>; Ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա միայն նրա համար, որ թարգմանությունների մեծամասնությունը կատարվել են մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք արդեն հավատում էին, որ Հիսուսը Աստված է, որը թարգմանության քիչ հավանական տարբերակն է: Թարգմանիչի խնդիրը չի կայանում արդյո՞ք Հիսուսը Աստված է թե՞ ոչ և ոչ էլ արդյո՞ք այս համարում Հիսուսը <<Աստված է>> անվանավել: Թույլ տվեք նորից կրկնել, *որ թարգմանության երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են*; Քիչ հիմքեր կան պնդելու թե թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը սխալ է; Այն ինչ կարելի է քննարկել թե որ թարգմանություն է ավելի հավանական>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.101
*
ՄԻՖ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍ 1:1 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Հունարենի մասնագետ ֆիլլիպ հարները բացատրում է, որ եթե հովհանեսը ցանկանար ասել,* որ ԼՈԳՈՍԸ և ԹԵՈՍԸ իրավահավասար և փոխկապակցված են, ապա կօգտագործեր` hO LOGOS EN hO THEOS*, որը նա չի կատարել, սրա հետ մեկ տեղ ճիշտ է Քենյոնի այն կարծիքը, որ եթե հովհաննեսը ցականար գրել <աստվածային> բառը ապա նա կօգտագործեր THEIOS բառը, որը նա չի կատարել…Այսինքն այստեղ խնդիրը միայն մեծատառ և փոքրատառի մասին է…<<Բանն Աստված էր>> թե՞ <<Բանն աստված էր>>…հարց ի՞նչ հիմքով ենք <<աստված>> բառը գրում մեծատառ եթե այն քերականորեն չի նույնականացվում hO THEOS-ի հետ, քանի որ նույնակացվելու դեպքում հովհաննեսը պետք է գրեր` hO LOGOS EN hO THEOS, որը նա չի գրել… հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Ֆիլլիպ Բ. Հարները բացատրում է` <<Անվանաբանական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչ` արտահայտված առանց հոդի գոյականով* հիմնականում հատկանիշ ցույց տվող իմաստ են կրում*: Դրանք ցույց են տալիս, որ Լոգոս բառն իր էությամբ նման է Թեոս բառին: *Հիմքեր չկան ընդունելու, որ անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը` Թեոս բառը որոշյալ է*…Իմ կարծիքով` այն, որ Հ*ովհաննես 1:1-ում անվանաբայական ստորոգյալի անվանական բաղադրիչը հատկանիշ է ցույց տալիս, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ այդ գոյականը չի կարող որոշյալ լինել*>> Philip B. Harner Journal of biblical literature 92 (1973) p. 75-85 

Ի՞նչ հիմքով ենք հատկանիշ ցույց տվող և անորոշ գոյականը մեծատառով գրում, քանի որ մեծատառով գրելու դեպքում կնշանակի թե Հովհաննեսը օգտագործել է`* hO THEOS* բառը, բայց նա չի արել դա…հետևաբար ճիշտ թարգմանույթունը ըստ հուներեն քերականության կլինի <<*և բանն աստված էր*>>,

*ՄԻՖ ՓԻԼԻՊԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 2:6 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարը թարգմանում է հետևյալ կերպ`Փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 <<Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ,* չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>

Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյմս Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn) փիլիպեցիններ 2:6 համարի և <<նոր Աշախարհ թարգմանության>> մասին գրում է.<<Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանության թարգմանիչները ճիշտ են հասկացել << harpagmos>> բայը, որպես ինչ-որ բանի հափշտակություն, որը մինչ այդ նա չուներ, որը "seizure." բառն է: Պարբերության կոնտեքստը պաշտպանում է Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը…Պողոսը Քրիստոսին ընդունում էր, որպես նոր Ադամ: Քրիստոսի վարքը Ներկայացնում է Ադամի գործողությունների հակառակ պատկերը, որը ուտելով գիտության ծառից դառնում է Աստծուն հավասար: Ըստ Պողոսի քրիստոսը նոր Ադամն է, որը վերսկսում է մարդկային ցեղը այս անգամ կատարելով ճիշտ` խոսափելով Ադամի և նրա հետնորդների սխալններից>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.61

Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանության կեղծվածությունը ակնհայտ է դառնում նաև այն ժամանակ երբ դիտում ենք կոնտեքստը Ֆիլիպեցիններ 2:5-6`<<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպարանքով էր,* բայց Աստծուն հաւասար լինելը յափշտակութիւն չհամարեց*,>>

Ըստ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կեղծ թարգմանության այս համարից կոնտեքստում պարզ է դառնում, որ <*մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ*>`Այսինքն <*Մեզանից յուրաքնչյուրը Աստծուն հավասար լինելը պետք է հափշտակություն չհամարի*> տեսնում ե՞ք, որ կոնտեքստը չի համապատասխանում գրվածին…իսկ այժմ Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությամբ ` <<Ձեզանից իւրաքանչիւրը թող խորհի այն, ինչ որ կայ Քրիստոս Յիսուսի մէջ, որը Աստծու կերպարանքով էր, Որը թեև Աստծու կերպարանք ուներ,* չմտածեց հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>>:Ըստ նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության << մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է խորհի այն ինչ կա Հիսուսի Քրիստոսի մեջ այն է,* որ չմտածենք հափշտակություն անելու մասին, այսինքն` Աստծուն հավասար լինելու մասին*>> Այսպիսով նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույունը համապատասխանում է կոնտեքստում հաղորդվող իմաստին, որը օրինակ բերելով Հիսուսի վարքը խրատում է մեզ`մարդկանց թե ինչպես վարվենք;
*
ՄԻՖ ՀՌՈՄԵԱՑԻՆՆԵՐ 9:5 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Առաքելական եկեղեցու նենգափոխված թարգմանությունում ասվում է`  «Իրենցն են նահապետները, Քրիստոս ալ իրենցմէ եկաւ մարմնի կողմանէ, *որ ինքը օրհնեալ Աստուած* է ամենուն վրայ հաւիտեանս: Ամէն:» (Հռովմ. 9:5)

Ճիշտ թարգմանություն` «Իրենցն են նահապետները, Քրիստոս ալ իրենցմէ եկաւ մարմնի կողմանէ:* Աստված, որ ամենի վրա է, օրհնյալ լինի հավիտյան : Ամէն*:» (Հռովմ. 9:5)

ճիշտ թարգմանության օրինակ ` Rom 9:5 and the patriarchs, and from them physically Christ came—*God who is over all be blessed forever*!- The New Testament: An American Translation 1923 by Edgar Goodspeed
*
ՄԻՖ ՀԱՅՏՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 1: 8 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*

Հայտնություն 1: 8-ը վերաբերում է Եհովային, դա բոլորը ընդունում են, նույնիսկ արևմտահայերեն Աստվածաշնչի ծանոթագրությունում նշված է, որ խոսքը Եհովայի մասին է`   http://araratian-tem.am/media/Bible%20W%20Armenian.pdf

----------


## Varzor

Ես ոնց հասկանում եմ ես թեման անկապ ու անիմաստ ա դարձել` մենակ դեմագոգների նման կպել են տարբերություներից:
Այ մարդ հենց նույն Եհովայի վկաների աստվածաշնչով կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ իրենց ուսմունի որոշ դրվագներ կատարյալ ՍԽԱԼ են` չեն համապատասխանում հենց իրենց տպած Աստվածաշնչին:
Բայց այստեղ եղածների մեջ լսող ու կարդացող չկա, մենակ գրող են` գեմագոգ ու կույր, ես կասեի նաև ինֆորմացիայի պակասությունից տգիտությամբ տառապող մարդիք:
Իսկ տգետների հետ հեչ հավես չկա վիճելու
"Գիտունին ընկեր եղիր, անգետին` սիրելի մի լինիր"  :Wink:

----------

eduard30 (14.08.2011), Lem (09.08.2011), Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան դե մեր թաղում էլ մի մեծ խանութ կա, տենց էլ ասում ենք` Եհովայի վկաների խանութ 
> Ի դեպ ասում ես փող են տալիս, էդ գիտեմ, բա իրանց լվացքը ով ա անում, ճաշը ովա եփում? Թե ենքան փող ունեն, որ աղախին են վարձում?


Է, դրա համար էլ ընտանիքները քայքայվում են: Ոնց կվերաբերվի նորմալ մարդը նրան, որ իր կինը ամեն ինչ թողած առավոտից երեկո ուրիշների դռներն ընկնի, կոպտություններ ուտի, տունն ու երեխեքին անտեր թողնի...

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Է, դրա համար էլ ընտանիքները քայքայվում են: Ոնց կվերաբերվի նորմալ մարդը նրան, որ իր կինը ամեն ինչ թողած առավոտից երեկո ուրիշների դռներն ընկնի, կոպտություններ ուտի, տունն ու երեխեքին անտեր թողնի...


Դե տղամարդ էլ կա, "տղամարդ" էլ  :Wink:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Ես ոնց հասկանում եմ ես թեման անկապ ու անիմաստ ա դարձել` մենակ դեմագոգների նման կպել են տարբերություներից:
> Այ մարդ հենց նույն Եհովայի վկաների աստվածաշնչով կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ իրենց ուսմունի որոշ դրվագներ կատարյալ ՍԽԱԼ են` չեն համապատասխանում հենց իրենց տպած Աստվածաշնչին:
> Բայց այստեղ եղածների մեջ լսող ու կարդացող չկա, մենակ գրող են` գեմագոգ ու կույր, ես կասեի նաև ինֆորմացիայի պակասությունից տգիտությամբ տառապող մարդիք:
> Իսկ տգետների հետ հեչ հավես չկա վիճելու
> "Գիտունին ընկեր եղիր, անգետին` սիրելի մի լինիր"


հարգելիս, ես իմաստ չեմ գտնում աթեիստական տրամադրություններով մարդկանց պատսխանել, գոնե կպատսախանեմ նրանց ովքեր ընդունում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը գրված է Աստծո շնչով այսինքն ներշչված է Աստծուց, այլ ոչ թե ստեղից այնտեղից արտագրել են

----------


## Moonwalker

> ՄԻՖ ԵԲՐԱԵՑԻՆՆԵՐ 1: 8 ՀԱՄԱՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
>  Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը եբրաեցիններ 1: 8 թարգմանել է  այսպես`  << Բայց Որդուն մասին է ասում է.* Աստված քո գահն  է* հավիտյանս հավիտենից,>>
> Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn)   խոսելով «Քու աթոռդ,* ո'վ Աստված*>> և <<* Աստված քո գահն  է*>> տարբերակնների մասին գրում է. <<Այսպիսով մենք պետք է եզրակացնենք, որ թարգմանության ամենայն հավանական տարբերակն <<*Աստված քո գահն  է*>>: Նոր կտակարանի ժամանակակից գիտնականներից երեքը`   Westcott, Moffatt , և Goodspeed եկել են նույն եզրակացության ինքնուրույն: Բանն  այն է, որ եթե այս հատվածը Նոր կտակարանում ներկայացվեր մեկ ուրիշի նկատմամբ, ապա թարգմանիչները չէին տատանվի այդ հատվածը թարգմանել`<<Աստված քո գահն  է>>; Ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա միայն նրա համար, որ թարգմանությունների մեծամասնությունը կատարվել են մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք արդեն հավատում էին, որ Հիսուսը Աստված է, որը թարգմանության քիչ հավանական տարբերակն է: Թարգմանիչի խնդիրը չի կայանում արդյո՞ք  Հիսուսը Աստված է թե՞ ոչ և ոչ էլ արդյո՞ք այս համարում Հիսուսը <<Աստված է>> անվանավել: Թույլ տվեք նորից կրկնել, որ *թարգմանության երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են;* Քիչ հիմքեր կան պնդելու թե թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը սխալ է; Այն ինչ կարելի է քննարկել թե որ թարգմանություն է ավելի հավանական>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.101


Հիմա մարդ բանուգործ պիտի թողնի, պսևդոմիֆեր հերքի՞:  :Huh: 
Եվ այսպես Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթն առ Եբրայացիս 1: 8՝

_«Իսկ ցորդին ասէ. Աթո՛ռ քո Աստուած յաւիտեա՛նս յաւիտենից. գաւազան ուղղութեան, գաւազան արքայութեան քոյ:»
__"πρὸς δὲ τὸν υἱόν, Ὁ θρόνος σου, ὁ θεός, εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα τοῦ αἰῶνος· ῥάβδος εὐθύτητος ἡ ῥάβδος τῆς βασιλείας σου."_

Հիմա, ի՞նչ են ասում վկաները՝
_«Եբրայացիս 1: 8-ը ցիտում է 44-րդ Սաղմոսի 7-րդ տողը_ (այլ թարգմանություններում 45-րդի 6-րդը - փակագիծը իմն է), _որը սկզբնապես ուղղված է եղել Իսրայելի մարդկային թագավորին: Ակնհայտ է, որ Աստվածաշնի Սաղմոսների հեղինակը չէր մտածում, որ այդ մարդկային թագավորը կարող էր Ամենակարող Աստված լինել: Ավելի ճիշտ ենթադրվում էր մի փոքր այլ բան, ինչպես ասվում է RS-ում_ (Revised Standard Version, 1971թ. - փակագիծը իմն է)՝ _«Քո աստվածային աթոռը», NE-ում_ (New English Bible, 1970թ. - փակագիծը իմն է)՝ _«Քո աթոռը նման է Աստծո աթոռին», JP-ն_ (մասորետիկ տեքստը, 1917թ. - փակագիծը իմն է)՝ _«Քո աթոռը՝ տրված Աստծուց»: Սողոմոնը, ում ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղղված է եղել սաղմոսը, նստել է «Եհովայի գահին» (Ա Մնացորդաց 29:23): Համաձայն այն փաստին, որ Աստված այլաբանորեն համարվում է «աթոռ» կամ աղբյուր կամ աջակից Քրիստոսի թագավորության, Դանիել 7:13,14-ը և Ղուկաս 1:32, ցույց են տալիս, որ Աստված նման իշխանություն է հանձնել նրան:»_ («Դատողություններ Գրվածքների հիմքերի մասին», 1989թ., «Երրորդություն», Եբրայացիս 1: 8)

Սակայն փաստը, որ Սաղմոս 44(45)-ը ուղղված է երկրային թագավորին համոզիչ չէ, իսկ իրենց բերած օրինակներում փոփոխված է սկզբնաղբյուրի իմաստը Սաղմոս 44:7՝
_«Աթոռ քո Աստուած յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից, գաւազան ուղղութեան գաւազան արքայութեան քոյ։»
__"ὁ θρόνος σου ὁ θεός εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα τοῦ αἰῶνος ῥάβδος εὐθύτητος ἡ ῥάβδος τῆς βασιλείας σου"
__ כִּסְאֲךָ֣ אֱ֭לֹהִים עוֹלָ֣ם וָעֶ֑ד שֵׁ֥בֶט מִ֜ישֹׁ֗ר שֵׁ֣בֶט מַלְכוּתֶֽךָ׃ 
_


Եբրայերեն ընդգծածս մասը (Mwle Myhla Kaok) բառացիորեն թարգմանվում է «Գահ Աստված հավիտյան»:
Բայց եկեք վերադառնանք հունարենին: 
Վկաների հիմնական խնդիրն այն է, որ հունարեն բնագրում ὁ θεός /o yeov/ որոշյալ և ուղղական հոլովով դրված գոյականն է: Որպեսզի խուսափեն Հիսուսի ուղղակի Աստված լինելու հանգամանքը ընդունելուց, իրենք թարգմանում են «Բայց Որդուն մասին է ասում է.* Աստված քո գահն է* հավիտյանս հավիտենից»: Ուղղական հողովը գործածվում է այն իմաստով, որ o yeov-ը վերաբերվում է ոչ թե Որդուն (ton uion), այլ Որդու գահին (o yronov): Հերթական խեղաթյուրումը:

Փորձի համար կարելի է Աստվածաշնչի զանազան հատվածներում փնտրել o yeov-ի կիրառություններ: Նկատում ենք, որ ուղղական հողովին զուգահեռ հաճախ այն գործածվում է կոչական հոլովով՝ vocativus-ով: Օրինակ Մարկոս 15:34՝
_«Եւ յիններորդ ժամուն աղաղակեա՛ց Յիսուս ի ձայն մեծ՝ եւ ասէ. Ե՛ղի՝ ե՛ղի՝ ղամա սաբաքթանի. որ թարգմանի. Աստուա՛ծ իմ, Աստուա՛ծ իմ, ընդէ՞ր թողեր զիս:»
"Καὶ τῇ ὥρᾳ τῇ ἐνάτῃ ἐβόησεν ὁ Ἰησοῦς φωνῇ μεγάλῃ, λέγων, Ἐλωΐ, Ἐλωΐ, λιμὰ σαβαχθανί; Ὅ ἐστιν μεθερμηνευόμενον, Ὁ θεός μου, ὁ θεός μου, εἰς τί με ἐγκατέλιπες"

_Սա քոյնե խոսվածքի առանձնահատկություններից է, երբ հաճախ (բայց ոչ միշտ) կոչականն արտահայտվում է ուղղական հոլովով: Ու շատ մասնագետներ Եբրայացիս 1: 8-ն ընդունում են իբրև vocativus.: Ասենք լիբերալ ուսումնասիրող ոչ ավանդական մեկնաբանությունների կողմնակից Բ.Ֆ. Վեսթքոտտը, ում խոսքերը վկաները իմ վերոմեջբերած աշխատության մեջ օգտագործում են հօգուտ իրենց, խոստովանում է, որ o yeov «նույն հաջողությամբ նաև կոչական կարող է լինել»:

Վերադառնանք Եբրայացիներում մեջբերված Սաղմոսի եբրայերեն բնագրին: Վերը հիշատակված Myhla Kaok կապակցության մեջ ռաջին բաղադրիչը (Աստված) կարող է հանդես գալ իբրև կոչական (եբրայերենում չկան հոլովներ): Ինչն էլ հենց ավելի բնորոշ է Սաղմոսներին, երբ նման կապակցությունը նախադասության մեջտեղում է:
Օրինակներ՝
Սաղմոս 47:10 (48:9)
_«ընկալաք Աստուած զողորմութիւն քո ի մէջ ժողովրդեան քոյ»
"ὑπελάβομεν ὁ θεός τὸ ἔλεός σου ἐν μέσῳ τοῦ ναοῦ σου"_
_ דִּמִּ֣ינוּ אֱלֹהִ֣ים חַסְדֶּ֑ךָ בְּ֜קֶ֗רֶב הֵיכָלֶֽךָ׃_

Սաղմոս 55:13 (56:12)
_«Յինէն են ուխտք իմ, զոր տաց քեզ Աստուած աւրհնութեամբ։»
"ἐν ἐμοί ὁ θεός αἱ εὐχαὶ ἃς ἀποδώσω αἰνέσεώς σοι"_
_ עָלַ֣י אֱלֹהִ֣ים נְדָרֶ֑יךָ אֲשַׁלֵּ֖ם תּוֹדֹ֣ת לָֽ_ךְ׃

Հիմա հասանք «աթոռ»-ին (գահին): Հետաքրքիր է պարզել, թե հինկտակարանյան հունարեն (քանի որ քննարկում ենք հունարեն նոր կտակարանյան հատված, որն ուղղակի մեջբերում է Հին Ուխտից) տարբերակում ի՞նչ կոնտեքստում է գործածվել Ὁ θρόνος σου/o yronov sou/: Բայցի քննարկվող դեպքից Սեպտուրանգայում այն հանդիպում է ևս երկու անգամ՝
Սաղմոս 92:2 (93:2)
_«պատրաստ է աթոռ քո իսկզբանէ յաւիտեանս դու ես։ »
"ἕτοιμος ὁ θρόνος σου ἀπὸ τότε ἀπὸ τοῦ αἰῶνος σὺ εἶ"_

Երեմիայի ողբեր 5:19
_«Եւ դու Տէր յաւիտեան կաս, եւ աթոռ քո ազգէ մինչեւ յազգ։»
"σὺ δέ κύριε εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα κατοικήσεις ὁ θρόνος σου εἰς γενεὰν καὶ γενεάν"


_Վերջին երկու հատվածներից պարզ է դառնում, որ գահը ինքը Աստված է, ընդ որում հավիտյանս: Ակնհայտ է, որ երեք մեջբերումներում էլ խոսքը նույն բանի մասին է, ինչքան էլ դա ոմանց ձեռք չտա:
Սեպտուրանգայում արտահայտությունը հանդիպում է նաև հայցական (ton yronon sou) և սեռական (tou yronou sou) հոլովներով՝ Գ Թագավորություն 1:47-ում, 5:5-ում, Սաղմոս 89:4,14-ում (88:5,15) և 132:11,12-ում (131:11,12): Եվ ցանկացած դեպքում կառույցը չունի կաղապարային իմաստ, ուստի և չի կարող ծառայել Վկաների թարգմանության օրինակով:

Որպես հավելում մի հետաքրքիր փորձարկում: Վերցնում ենք Ὁ θρόνος σου, ὁ θεός (o yronov sou o yeov) կառույցն ու փնտրում հատվածներ yronov-ի փոխարեն այլ գոյականով՝ դրված ուղղական հոլովով:
Արդյունքներ նույն Սաղմոսաց գրքից՝
Սաղմոս 35: 8 (36:7)
_«Որպէս զի բազում արարեր զողորմութիւն քո Աստուած. այլ որդիք մարդկան ի հովանի թեւոց քոց յուսասցին»
__"ὡς ἐπλήθυνας τὸ ἔλεός σου ὁ θεός οἱ δὲ υἱοὶ τῶν ἀνθρώπων ἐν σκέπῃ τῶν πτερύγων σου ἐλπιοῦσιν"_
Սաղմոս 48:10 (47:11)
_«Ըստ անուան քում  Աստուած սոյնպէս եւ աւրհնութիւն քո ընդ ամենայն տիեզերս, արդարութեամբ լի է աջ քո։ 
"κατὰ τὸ ὄνομά σου ὁ θεός οὕτως καὶ ἡ αἴνεσίς σου ἐπὶ τὰ πέρατα τῆς γῆς δικαιοσύνης πλήρης ἡ δεξιά σου"
_Սաղմոս 139:17 (138:17)
_«Ինձ յոյժ մեծարոյ եղեն բարեկամք քո Աստուած, եւ յոյժ զաւրացան իշխանք նոցա։»
"ἐμοὶ δὲ λίαν ἐτιμήθησαν οἱ φίλοι σου ὁ θεός λίαν ἐκραταιώθησαν αἱ ἀρχαὶ αὐτῶν"_

Բերված օրինակները քերականորեն նույնական են քննարկվող տողի հետ ու սրանցից ոչչ մեկի հանդեպ կիրառելի չէ Վկաների տրամաբանությունը: Տեսնում ենք, որ ուղղականով դրված գոյականը ոչ բնութագրում է «Թեոսին», այլ պատկանում նրան: Ակնհայտն է, որ նման կառույցներն արտահայտում են կոչականություն՝ vocativus-են:

Վկաների մոտեցումն անընդունելի է և ոչ կոռեկտ: 
«Աստված աթոռ քո»՝ սա է Վկաների կոնցեպտը: Բայց սովորաբար նման իմաստային կապակցման դեպքում կիրառվում է eimi (նույնական է մեր է-ին) բայական կապակցիչը՝
Ա Հովհաննես 1:5
_«Եւ ա՛յս են աւետիք զոր լուաք առ ի նմանէ՝ եւ պատմե՛մք զի Աստուած լո՛յս է, եւ խաւար ի նմա չի՛ք, եւ ո՛չ մի:» Ա 
"Καὶ ἔστιν αὕτη ἡ ἀγγελία ἣν ἀκηκόαμεν ἀπ᾽ αὐτοῦ καὶ ἀναγγέλλομεν ὑμῖν, ὅτι ὁ θεὸς φῶς ἐστίν, καὶ σκοτία ἐν αὐτῷ οὐκ ἔστιν οὐδεμία."_
Ա Հովհաննես 4: 8
_«Եւ որ ո՛չն սիրէ՝ ո՛չ ճանաչէ զԱստուած, զի Աստուած սէ՛ր է:»
"Ὁ μὴ ἀγαπῶν οὐκ ἔγνω τὸν θεόν· ὅτι ὁ θεὸς ἀγάπη ἐστίν."

_Կարճ ասած բոլորն են խոստովանում, ու Աստված սեր է, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում սերն Աստված է: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ Վկաների տարբերակի դեպքում կլիներ o yeov yronov sou estin: Փաստորեն կոնկրետ նրան դեպքում ստացվում է, որ Աստված թագավորման աղբյուր/գործիք է: :Shok:  Աստվածաշնչյան ոչ մի հատված չի հաստատում այս միտքը: Ընդհակառակը՝
_«Եւ նզովք անդ՝ ո՛չ եւս էին, եւ աթոռն Աստուծոյ եւ Գառին նորա է՛ր ի նմա, եւ ծառայք նորա պաշտէին զնա.»_ Հայտնություն 22:3

Այսինք Գառը՝ Հիսուսն ու Հայր Աստված նույն գահն ունեն, ոչ թե Հայրը Հիսուսի գահն է:
Եբրայացիներ 1: 8-ի կոնտեքստում հաջորդ տողերում 10-12 ցիտվում է Սաղմոս 102:24-27(101:26-28): Ուստի մի քիչ տրամաբանելու դեպքում ցանկացած մարդ հանգում է պաշտոնական տեսակետին:

Նույնպես հեշտությամբ հերքվում են նաև մյուս «միֆերը», բայց քանի որ ես էլ մարդ եմ ու ժամանակս անսահմանափակ չէ, կպատասխանեմ երբ հասցնեմ, քանի որ նպատակս, ոչ թե ոմանց հետ բանավիճելն է, այլ թեման կարդացողներին պաշտոնական տեսակետներին ծանոթացնելը: :Pardon:

----------

Lem (09.08.2011), Lion (09.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> հարգելիս, ես իմաստ չեմ գտնում աթեիստական տրամադրություններով մարդկանց պատսխանել, գոնե կպատսախանեմ նրանց ովքեր ընդունում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը գրված է Աստծո շնչով այսինքն ներշչված է Աստծուց, այլ ոչ թե ստեղից այնտեղից արտագրել են


Չանցավ, քանի որ իմ հարցերը Աստվածաշնչի հետ չէին կապված, այլ կապված էին բուն Եհովայի վկաների ու հայ մարդու հետ:
Ի դեպ հարցերին պատասխանելուց ուխոդվելը, կներես, բայց տգետ մոտեցում է` եթե պատասխան ունենաիր կտաիր:
Ով ա ասել, որ Եհովայի վկաները չպետք է խոսեն կամ պատասխանեն մարդկանց հարցերին:
Ալի եմ ասում անգրագետ բաներ մի ասա: Աստվածաշնչի աստվածայնությունը չընդունելը Աթեիզմ չի: Գոնե փորձիր այդքան ինֆորմացիոն "դատարկ" մի երևա:
Հիմա ինչ? Բուդդիստներն են աթեիստ, թե մուսուլմանները, հուդայականները ու հինդուիստները? Նորից կրկնեմ.
*Աթեիստ - մարդ, որը չի ընդունում աստծո (աստվածների) գոյությունը:*
Դե հիմա ապացուցիր, որ ես այդպիսին եմ: *Հակառակ դեպքում դու զրպարտիչ ես*, իսկ զրպարտիչների ոչ մի բառին չի կարելի հավատալ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Անկախ նրանից, թե Աստվածաշունչը ում կողմից և ինչպես է գրված, ինչն է ճիշտ և ինչը սխալ, միևնույն է այն մնում է համաշխարհային կրոններից մեկի` Քրիստոնեության հիմքը:
Իսկ Եհովայի վկաերի ուսմունքին դեմ եմ ոչ թե կրոնական այլ զուտ քաղաքացիական և հայ մարդու տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Hurricane

> Չանցավ, քանի որ իմ հարցերը Աստվածաշնչի հետ չէին կապված, այլ կապված էին բուն Եհովայի վկաների ու հայ մարդու հետ:
> Ի դեպ հարցերին պատասխանելուց ուխոդվելը, կներես, բայց տգետ մոտեցում է` եթե պատասխան ունենաիր կտաիր:
> Ով ա ասել, որ Եհովայի վկաները չպետք է խոսեն կամ պատասխանեն մարդկանց հարցերին:
> Ալի եմ ասում անգրագետ բաներ մի ասա: Աստվածաշնչի աստվածայնությունը չընդունելը Աթեիզմ չի: Գոնե փորձիր այդքան ինֆորմացիոն "դատարկ" մի երևա:
> Հիմա ինչ? Բուդդիստներն են աթեիստ, թե մուսուլմանները, հուդայականները ու հինդուիստները? Նորից կրկնեմ.
> *Աթեիստ - մարդ, որը չի ընդունում աստծո (աստվածների) գոյությունը:*
> Դե հիմա ապացուցիր, որ ես այդպիսին եմ: *Հակառակ դեպքում դու զրպարտիչ ես*, իսկ զրպարտիչների ոչ մի բառին չի կարելի հավատալ 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> ...


նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չեմ և պարտավոր չեմ վկաների հետ առնչվող հարցերին պատասխանել, եթե ուշադիր լինես ես հիմնականում գրում եմ թարգմանությունների և մասնագետների կարծիքների մասին... քանի որ մենք խոսում ենք Աստվածաշնչից և մի մարդ, որը չի ընդունում դրա Աստծուց ներշնչյալ լինելը անիմաստ է խոսել, այնպես եթե մենք զրույց վարեինք Ղուրանի մասին և դու ասիր ղուրանը այստեղից անյտեղից արտագրված է, ապա անիմաստ կլիներ ղուրանի մասին խոսալ թե ինչ է ճիշտ թարգմանված, թեև իրոք ղուրանը այստըեղից այնտեղից արտագրված է...խնդիրը այն է որ մեր բուն թեման Աստծո ներշչյալ խոսքով գրված Աստվածաշնչի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե Այստեղից այնտեղից արտագրված Աստվածաշնչի մասին

----------


## Varzor

> նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չեմ և պարտավոր չեմ վկաների հետ առնչվող հարցերին պատասխանել, եթե ուշադիր լինես ես հիմնականում գրում եմ թարգմանությունների և մասնագետների կարծիքների մասին... քանի որ մենք խոսում ենք Աստվածաշնչից և մի մարդ, որը չի ընդունում դրա Աստծուց ներշնչյալ լինելը անիմաստ է խոսել, այնպես եթե մենք զրույց վարեինք Ղուրանի մասին և դու ասիր ղուրանը այստեղից անյտեղից արտագրված է, ապա անիմաստ կլիներ ղուրանի մասին խոսալ թե ինչ է ճիշտ թարգմանված, *թեև իրոք ղուրանը այստըեղից այնտեղից արտագրված է*...խնդիրը այն է որ մեր բուն թեման Աստծո ներշչյալ խոսքով գրված Աստվածաշնչի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե Այստեղից այնտեղից արտագրված Աստվածաշնչի մասին


1. Քեզ ուղղված հարցերս Վկաների մասին չէին, այլ հենց քո գրած նյութերի տրամաբանության մասին:
2. Ղուրանը կարդացել ես, որ տենց եզրակացություներ ես անում? Եթե այո, ապա ասա, թե թեմատիկ առումով ինչով է տարբերվում Աստվածաշնչից: Եթե ոչ` ապա ...
3. Աստծո ներշնչյալ ոգով Աստվածաշնչի ու մնացածի միջև համեմատություն անելու համար նախ պետք է ունենալ բնագիր, որի *բնագիր լինելու մեջ 100%-ով վստահ լինեն բոլոր համեմատողները*: Իսկ այդպիսի ոչ մեկը չունի  :Wink:  Ուստի համեմատել երկու այնպիսի տեքստեր, որոնք բնագիր չեն կոչվում ու ասել "սա ճիշտ է, իսկ սա` սխալ" անտրամաբանական է և անիմաստ, քանի որ հնարավոր է, որ *երկուսն էլ սխալ են*:
4. Պարտադիր չի հավատալ ինչ-որ գրքի ծագմանը, որպեսզի այն կարողանաս զուտ թեմատիկ և տեքստային-մտքային առումով համեմատես նույն գրքի այլ հրատարակությունների հետ: Ըստ ինձ Մաշտոցյան 
թարգմանությունը բավականին լուրջ աշխատություն է և դրա դեմ խոսելու համար բավարար չէ միայն հունական օրինակների դիտարկումը, որովհետև հստակ փաստեր կան, որ Մաշտոցը օգտվել է ոչ միայն հունական օրինակներից: Ուստի ավելի ժանրակշիռ ու հիմնավոր փաստեր են պետք Մաշտոցյան թարգամանությունը կեղծ կամ վատորակ ճանաչելու համար:

----------


## Hurricane

> Հիմա մարդ բանուգործ պիտի թողնի, պսևդոմիֆեր հերքի՞: 
> Եվ այսպես Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթն առ Եբրայացիս 1: 8՝
> 
> _«Իսկ ցորդին ասէ. Աթո՛ռ քո Աստուած յաւիտեա՛նս յաւիտենից. գաւազան ուղղութեան, գաւազան արքայութեան քոյ:»
> __"πρὸς δὲ τὸν υἱόν, Ὁ θρόνος σου, ὁ θεός, εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα τοῦ αἰῶνος· ῥάβδος εὐθύτητος ἡ ῥάβδος τῆς βασιλείας σου."_
> 
> Հիմա, ի՞նչ են ասում վկաները՝
> _«Եբրայացիս 1: 8-ը ցիտում է 44-րդ Սաղմոսի 7-րդ տողը_ (այլ թարգմանություններում 45-րդի 6-րդը - փակագիծը իմն է), _որը սկզբնապես ուղղված է եղել Իսրայելի մարդկային թագավորին: Ակնհայտ է, որ Աստվածաշնի Սաղմոսների հեղինակը չէր մտածում, որ այդ մարդկային թագավորը կարող էր Ամենակարող Աստված լինել: Ավելի ճիշտ ենթադրվում էր մի փոքր այլ բան, ինչպես ասվում է RS-ում_ (Revised Standard Version, 1971թ. - փակագիծը իմն է)՝ _«Քո աստվածային աթոռը», NE-ում_ (New English Bible, 1970թ. - փակագիծը իմն է)՝ _«Քո աթոռը նման է Աստծո աթոռին», JP-ն_ (մասորետիկ տեքստը, 1917թ. - փակագիծը իմն է)՝ _«Քո աթոռը՝ տրված Աստծուց»: Սողոմոնը, ում ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուղղված է եղել սաղմոսը, նստել է «Եհովայի գահին» (Ա Մնացորդաց 29:23): Համաձայն այն փաստին, որ Աստված այլաբանորեն համարվում է «աթոռ» կամ աղբյուր կամ աջակից Քրիստոսի թագավորության, Դանիել 7:13,14-ը և Ղուկաս 1:32, ցույց են տալիս, որ Աստված նման իշխանություն է հանձնել նրան:»_ («Դատողություններ Գրվածքների հիմքերի մասին», 1989թ., «Երրորդություն», Եբրայացիս 1: 8)
> 
> ...




նախ մի խեղաթյուրի վկաները չեն թարգմանում <<Աստված աթոռ քո>> , այլ <<*Աստված քո գահն է*>>..և Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստը համապատսախանում է վկաների թարգմանությանը 
1. կոչական հոլովի մասին` նախ Եբրաեցիօններ 1: 8 համարում է ասվում է <<*Բայց Որդու մասին ասում է*...>> միայն սա հերքում է, որ կարող էր օգտագործվել, որպես կոչական հոլով, քանի որ կոչական հոլովի դեպքում պետք է լիներ <<Բայց Որդուն ասում է...>>...այսինքն կոչական հոլովը ուղղված ոււղակի խոսք է ինչ-որ անհատի, այդ պատճառով պետք է <<Որդուն ասի>> այլ ոչ թե <<*Որդու Մասին*>> և քանի որ կիրառվում է <<Որդու մասին>> արտահայտությունը, ապա  *ho theos-ը * չի կարող հանդես գալ, որպես կոչական...

դե հիմա տեսնենք եբրաեցիններ 1: 8 համարի իրական թարգմանությունը` 

_<<__πρὸς    _  _δὲ_ _τὸν _  _υἱόν__, _  _Ὁ_ _θρόνος_ _σου,_ *ὁ* *θεός*_,     _ _εἰς_ _τὸν_ _αἰῶνα_ _τοῦ_ _αἰῶνος__·>>  
_ <<pros     de  ton   huion     ho   thronos    sou        *ho theos*    eis      ton   aiwna   tou       aiwnos  
TOWARD BUT THE SON       THE THRONE  OF YOU   *THE GOD*     INTO   THE   AGE      OF    THE AGE>>,


Այստեղ պարզապես օգտագործվում է *ho theos* , որը որոշյալ գոյական է և միշտ գրվում է ` *Աստված` THE GOD


*Այժմ կոնտեքստային իմաստի մասին` 
*
<*<Տէրն (եհովան) ինձ բազում որդիներ տուեց, բայց իմ բոլոր որդիներից ընտրեց իմ Սողոմոն որդուն, որ նա Իսրայէլում *նստի Տիրոջ (եհովայի) թագաւորութեան գահին*>>։ Ա Մնացորդաց 28:5

<<Այն օրը ուրախութեամբ կերան ու խմեցին Տիրոջ (եհովայի) առջեւ, երկրորդ անգամ գահ բարձրացրին Դաւթի որդի Սողոմոնին, Տիրոջ (Եհովայի) առջեւ նրան թագաւոր օծեցին, իսկ Սադոկին՝ քահանայ։ *Սողոմոնը նստեց իր հօր՝ Դաւթի գահին*>>։   Ա մնացորդաց 29:22-23

<<Սողոմոն արքան երդուեց Տիրոջ (եհովայի)  անունով՝ ասելով. «Թող Աստուած ինձ այսպէս անի եւ աւելին էլ անի. Ադոնիայի խնդրածը իր իսկ կեանքի դէմ է։ Արդ, կենդանի է Տէրը (եհովան), որ ինձ հաստատեց *ու նստեցրեց իմ հայր Դաւթի գահին*, ինձ համար տուն շինեց, ինչպէս խոստացել էր Տէրը (եհովան)>>։  Գ Թագավորաց 2:24


Այս երեք համարներից պարզ է, որ Դավթի թագավորական գահը այլաբանորեն համարվում է *Աստծու` եհովայի թագավորության գահ,* որի վրա նստել է Սողոմոն թագավորը...`

<<Եւ *Տէր* *Աստուած* *նրան* *կը* *տայ* *նրա* *հօր՝* *Դաւթի* *աթոռը*, եւ նա յաւիտեան կը թագաւորի Յակոբի տան վրայ, ու նրա թագաւորու֊ թիւնը վախճան չի ունենայ»։  ղուկաս 1:32

իսկ ղուկաս 1: 32-ից  պարզ է  դառնում, որ Հիսուսը նույնպես նստել է կամ Աստված Հիսուսին տվել է* Դավթի աթո*ռը կամ* թագավորական գահը,* այսինքն Հիսուսը նստել է *Աստծու` եհովայի թագավորական գահին
*
հետևաբար եբրաեցիններ 1: 8 թարգմանությունը <<*Աստված քո գահն է*>> համապատասխանում է ողջ Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստին


իսկ կորընթացիններ 15: 24-28 հստակ ասվում է, որ գալու է ժամանակ երբ այդ թագավորական իշխանությունը Հիսուսը նորից հանձնելու է Հորը, որից և ստացել էր  <<եւ ապա գալու է վախճանը, երբ որ նա տայ թագաւորութիւնը Աստծու եւ Հօր ձեռքը, երբ որ կործանած լինի բոլոր իշխանութիւնները եւ ամէն պետութիւն եւ զօրութիւն. որովհետեւ նա պէտք է թագաւորի, մինչեւ որ բոլոր թշնամիներին դնի իր ոտքերի տակ։ Վերջին թշնամին, որ պիտի կործանուի, մահն է. եւ Աստուած «ամէն ինչ հնազանդեցրեց՝ դնելով նրա ոտքերի տակ»։ Բայց երբ ասում է, թէ՝ ամէն ինչ նրան հնազանդուել է, յայտնի է, թէ բացի *նրանից*, ով ամէն ինչ հնազանդեցրեց նրան։ Իսկ երբ ամէն ինչ նրան հնազանդ լինի, այն ժամանակ եւ ինքը՝ Որդին կը հնազանդուի *նրան*, ով ամէն ինչ հնազանդեցրեց նրան, որպէսզի Աստուած ամէն ինչ լինի ամենքի մէջ>>  Ա կորընթացիններ 15:24-28


Այսպիսով Ա կորընթացիններ 15_24-28 համարը ցույց է տալիս, որ Աստծո և Հիսուսի գահ  մեկ չեն, այլ պարզապես ժամանակավոր կերպով հիսուսը նստել է Աստծո գահին, որը հետ է վերադարձնելու Հորը և հնազանդվի նրան

----------


## հովարս

> նորից կրկնեմ ես վկա չեմ և պարտավոր չեմ վկաների հետ առնչվող հարցերին պատասխանել,


Ճիշտ ես, դու *վկա* չես, ձեզանից ոչ մեկը *վկա* չի և չի կարող լինել, բայց դու ''Եհովայի սուտ վկաներ'' կազմակերպության անդամ ես :

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ ես, դու *վկա* չես, ձեզանից ոչ մեկը *վկա* չի և չի կարող լինել, բայց դու ''Եհովայի սուտ վկաներ'' կազմակերպության անդամ ես :


Եղբայր, ամեն մար չի Եհովայի վկա, ով ընդունում է իրենց ճշմատացիութունը:
Օրինակ, ասենք ես ընդունում եմ բուդդայական որոշ սկզբունքների ճշմարտացիույթունը, դա չի նշանակում, որ բուդդայական եմ  :Wink: 
Հիմա մարդը ասում ա "չեմ", ուրեմն "չի", չնայած արդեն իսկ խիստ սկսել եմ կասկածել նրա խոսքերի ճշմարտացիությանը, որովհետև անհիմն շատ բաներ ա ասել կոնկրետ իմ հասցեին:
Ինձ ասում ա "Աստվածաշնչին չես հավատում, ուրեմն աթեիստ ես"  :LOL:

----------


## հովարս

> Էդ նույն ձևի ժամանակին գառան դիմակով եկավ ՀԱԵ-ն ու հսկայական երկիրը տուրը տվեցին:


Այս կարծիքդ , չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, մի խառնի սևը սպիտակի հետ: Քրիստոնեությունը ամենա ազգապաշտպան հավատքն է, սա ի գիտություն քեզ, սիրելի Վառզոր, և հետո ՀԱԵ-ն չեկավ ,ՀԱԵ-ն կազմավորվեց:

----------


## Hurricane

> Ճիշտ ես, դու *վկա* չես, ձեզանից ոչ մեկը *վկա* չի և չի կարող լինել, բայց դու ''Եհովայի սուտ վկաներ'' կազմակերպության անդամ ես :


Այն մարդը, որը կնքվել է Եհովայի վկաների մոտ և դրանից հետո դարձել Եհովայի վկա, ապա այդ մարդը եթե ինչ-որ տեղ հերքի, որ ինքը եհովայի վկա է դա կնշանակի, որ ինքը ուրանում է իր Աստծուն` եհովային կամ Յահվեին...... պարզապես ձեզ թվում է, թե ով Եհովայի վկա չի ապա պետք է Զոմբիացած հավատա Առաքելական եկեղցու կեղծված` նենգափոխված Աստվածշնչին, կամ հայհոյի վկաներին..դուք չեք պատկերացնում, որ մարդ կարող է իրենցից անակախ գալ ճիշտ նույն եզրակացության ինչ հանգել են եհովայի վկաները, ախր պատմության մեջ կան նման օրինակններ ասել եմ չէ` իսահակ նյուտոնը և Լև Տոլստոյը, որոնք կիսում էին նույն գաղափարները, ինչ եհովայի վկաները այսօր, ինչու? քանի որ դրանք Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություններ են

----------


## հովարս

> Եղբայր, ամեն մար չի Եհովայի վկա, ով ընդունում է իրենց ճշմատացիութունը:
> Օրինակ, ասենք ես ընդունում եմ բուդդայական որոշ սկզբունքների ճշմարտացիույթունը, դա չի նշանակում, որ բուդդայական եմ 
> Հիմա մարդը ասում ա "չեմ", ուրեմն "չի", չնայած արդեն իսկ խիստ սկսել եմ կասկածել նրա խոսքերի ճշմարտացիությանը, որովհետև անհիմն շատ բաներ ա ասել կոնկրետ իմ հասցեին:
> Ինձ ասում ա "Աստվածաշնչին չես հավատում, ուրեմն աթեիստ ես"


Բայց իրենք ե՞րբ են ունեցել ճշմարտություն, որ ընդունեն : Է՜ Վարզոր ջան , տեբյա տոժե սոսչիտալի :LOL:

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այս կարծիքդ , չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, մի խառնի սևը սպիտակի հետ: Քրիստոնեությունը ամենա ազգապաշտպան հավատքն է, սա ի գիտություն քեզ, սիրելի Վառզոր, և հետո ՀԱԵ-ն չեկավ ,ՀԱԵ-ն կազմավորվեց:


Այս թեմայից դուրս է, դրա համար չեմ երկարացնում:
Բայց այն, որ քրիստոնեությունը ազգապաշտպան չի կարող լինել, դա փաստ է, քանի որ քրիստոնեության մեջ գոյություն չունի առանձին ազգ, կա քրիստոնյա, որի ազգությունը բացարձակ նշանակություն չունի: Ի դեպ չկա և մի համաշխարհային կրոն, որը ազգություն ճանաչի՝ բացի հուդայականությունից:

Այն, որ հենց քրիստոնեությունը ինքն իրենով ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստել ազգի պահպանմանը՝ դա նույնպես փաստ է: Խնդրեմ բեր պատմական մի դրվագ-փաստ: էս այդպիսի փաստեր չգիտեմ, բայց այն որ ՀԱԵ գործիչները, այն էլ բարձրաստիճան, շատ են վնսա հասցրել այ ժողովրդին՝ դա փաստ է: Առաջինը հենց Գրիգորիսն էր, ՀԱԵ հիմնադիրը  :Wink: 
Իսկ հիմա ՀԱԵ-ն մեղադրում է Եհովայի վկաներին այն բաներում, ինչով որ ինքն է զբաղվել ժամանակին՝ հոգեորսությամբ, մշակույթի վերացմամբ, պետության պառակտմամբ:
Ուղղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում եկեղեցին նույնպես քաղաքակրթվել է, հղկվել է զարգացել է և վերջապես ԸՆԴՈՒՆՎԵԼ է հայ ազգի կողմից: Ու վատ, թե լավ ՀԱԵ-ն ՄԵՐՆ Է, օտար հիմքի վրա ձևավոված, բայց ազգայինը ուրույնը և անշուշտ հանդիսանում է հայ ժողովրդի պատմական, hogevor և մշակությանին արժեք:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011), Malxas (09.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> նախ մի խեղաթյուրի վկաները չեն թարգմանում <<Աստված աթոռ քո>> , այլ <<*Աստված քո գահն է*>


Ես գրել էի կոնցեպտ, այլ ոչ թարգմանություն: Ու ըստ էության ճիշտ էի. Վկաներն ասում են, որ Աստված Հիսուսի աթոռն է (??!): Ո՞ւրիշ: :Think: 




> .և Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստը համապատսախանում է վկաների թարգմանությանը


Քեզ հույս տուր: :Wink: 




> 1. կոչական հոլովի մասին` նախ Եբրաեցիօններ 1: 8 համարում է ասվում է <<*Բայց Որդու մասին ասում է*...>> միայն սա հերքում է, որ կարող էր օգտագործվել, որպես կոչական հոլով, քանի որ կոչական հոլովի դեպքում պետք է լիներ <<Բայց Որդուն ասում է...>>...այսինքն կոչական հոլովը ուղղված ոււղակի խոսք է ինչ-որ անհատի, այդ պատճառով պետք է <<Որդուն ասի>> այլ ոչ թե <<*Որդու Մասին*>> և քանի որ կիրառվում է <<Որդու մասին>> արտահայտությունը, ապա  *ho theos-ը * չի կարող հանդես գալ, որպես կոչական...


Մասին է ասվում, որովհետև նույն բաի մասին արդեն ասվել էր Սաղմոս 45:6 (44:7)-ում: Սիրուն կերպով ու մեջբերած է Եբրայացիներին ուղղված թղթի գրվելուց հազար տարի առաջ Դավթի կողմից գրի առնվածը: Որը ձեր մոտ կրկին այլափոխված է: Հետո էլ փարիսեցու նման (հա, ի դեպ տենց հոդված կար, համեմատում էին Վկաներին ու փարիսեցիներին, ահագին ուրախ էր. գտնեմ հղումը կտամ կարդաս) հայտարարում եք՝

_«Բառացիությունը պահանջում է, որ թարգմանությունը… հնարավորինս հարգի բառերի կարգը եբրայերեն և հունարեն տեքստերում, պահպանի բնագրի ոճը: Գրական ճիշտ թարգմանությունը բնագրին հաղորդում է ռիթմ, գույն և հմայք» («Ամբողջ Գիրքն Աստվածաշունչ է և օգտակար», 1987թ., էջ 318)

_Բա իրականություն չլիներ :Lol2: 




> դե հիմա տեսնենք եբրաեցիններ 1: 8 համարի իրական թարգմանությունը` 
> 
> _<<__πρὸς    _  _δὲ_ _τὸν _  _υἱόν__, _  _Ὁ_ _θρόνος_ _σου,_ *ὁ* *θεός*_,     _ _εἰς_ _τὸν_ _αἰῶνα_ _τοῦ_ _αἰῶνος__·>>  
> _ <<pros     de  ton   huion     ho   thronos    sou        *ho theos*    eis      ton   aiwna   tou       aiwnos  
> TOWARD BUT THE SON       THE THRONE  OF YOU   *THE GOD*     INTO   THE   AGE      OF    THE AGE>>,


Ոնց տեսնենք, եթե դու քո սովորության համաձայն ալարել ես հայերեն տարբերակն էլ գրել: Միայն հայերեն իմացող շարքային մարդուն այս երեք տողը ոչինչ չի ասում:




> Այստեղ պարզապես օգտագործվում է *ho theos* , որը որոշյալ գոյական է և *միշտ* գրվում է ` *Աստված` THE GOD*


Բացարձակապես սուտ միտք: Մի քանի գրառում վերև բերել էի օրինակներ, երբ «Թեոս»-ը հոդով կարող է վերաբերվել և սատանային, կուռքերն ևն ու հետևաբար չի կարող գրվել *Ա*ստված:*

*


> Այժմ կոնտեքստային իմաստի մասին` 
> *
> <*<Տէրն (եհովան) ինձ բազում որդիներ տուեց, բայց իմ բոլոր որդիներից ընտրեց իմ Սողոմոն որդուն, որ նա Իսրայէլում *նստի Տիրոջ (եհովայի) թագաւորութեան գահին*>>։ Ա Մնացորդաց 28:5
> 
> <<Այն օրը ուրախութեամբ կերան ու խմեցին Տիրոջ (եհովայի) առջեւ, երկրորդ անգամ գահ բարձրացրին Դաւթի որդի Սողոմոնին, Տիրոջ (Եհովայի) առջեւ նրան թագաւոր օծեցին, իսկ Սադոկին՝ քահանայ։ *Սողոմոնը նստեց իր հօր՝ Դաւթի գահին*>>։   Ա մնացորդաց 29:22-23
> 
> <<Սողոմոն արքան երդուեց Տիրոջ (եհովայի)  անունով՝ ասելով. «Թող Աստուած ինձ այսպէս անի եւ աւելին էլ անի. Ադոնիայի խնդրածը իր իսկ կեանքի դէմ է։ Արդ, կենդանի է Տէրը (եհովան), որ ինձ հաստատեց *ու նստեցրեց իմ հայր Դաւթի գահին*, ինձ համար տուն շինեց, ինչպէս խոստացել էր Տէրը (եհովան)>>։  Գ Թագավորաց 2:24
> 
> 
> ...


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Գիտես հիմա արդեն ստիպված եք Գիրքը դոգմատին համապատասխանեցնել, դրա համար էլ հինգ տարին մեկ վերափոխված հրատարակություններ եք թողարկում՝ ընդ որում 20 տարվա տարբերությամբ տպագրությունների միջև հաճախ սարեր-ձորեր են:
Այ որ Ռասսելն ու իր թիմը մի կես ժամ պակաս մտածեր սեփական գրպանի մասին ու մի կես ժամ ավել մտածեր նոր ստեղծվելիք աղանդի դավանաբանության վրա, հիմա երևի էս օրին չէիք լինի: :Pardon: 





> իսկ կորընթացիններ 15: 24-28 հստակ ասվում է, որ գալու է ժամանակ երբ այդ թագավորական իշխանությունը Հիսուսը նորից հանձնելու է Հորը, որից և ստացել էր  <<եւ ապա գալու է վախճանը, երբ որ նա տայ թագաւորութիւնը Աստծու եւ Հօր ձեռքը, երբ որ կործանած լինի բոլոր իշխանութիւնները եւ ամէն պետութիւն եւ զօրութիւն. որովհետեւ նա պէտք է թագաւորի, մինչեւ որ բոլոր թշնամիներին դնի իր ոտքերի տակ։ Վերջին թշնամին, որ պիտի կործանուի, մահն է. եւ Աստուած «ամէն ինչ հնազանդեցրեց՝ դնելով նրա ոտքերի տակ»։ Բայց երբ ասում է, թէ՝ ամէն ինչ նրան հնազանդուել է, յայտնի է, թէ բացի *նրանից*, ով ամէն ինչ հնազանդեցրեց նրան։ Իսկ երբ ամէն ինչ նրան հնազանդ լինի, այն ժամանակ եւ ինքը՝ Որդին կը հնազանդուի *նրան*, ով ամէն ինչ հնազանդեցրեց նրան, որպէսզի Աստուած ամէն ինչ լինի ամենքի մէջ>>  Ա կորընթացիններ 15:24-28
> 
> 
> Այսպիսով Ա կորընթացիններ 15_24-28 համարը ցույց է տալիս, որ Աստծո և Հիսուսի գահ  մեկ չեն, այլ պարզապես ժամանակավոր կերպով հիսուսը նստել է Աստծո գահին, որը հետ է վերադարձնելու Հորը և հնազանդվի նրան


 :Blink: 
Դու ընդհանրապես Երրորդության սկզբունքներին ծանոթ ես, թե քո երևակայության ու ուրիշների պատմածների (որն, ըստ էության իրանց երևակայությունն ա) խառնուրդով ես առաջնորդվում:

Հ.Գ. Էս երկու օրը ահագին Դիտարանի բրոշյուրներից աչքի անցկացրի ու ևս մի անգամ համոզվեցի հայտնի ճշմարտության մեջ՝ _«Կա միայն երկու բան, որ անսահման է՝ տիեզերքը և մարդկային հիմարությունը, ընդ որում տիեզերքի մասին ես վստահ չեմ» կարծեմ © Այնշթայն:_

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Բացարձակապես սուտ միտք: Մի քանի գրառում վերև բերել էի օրինակներ, երբ «Թեոս»-ը հոդով կարող է վերաբերվել և սատանային, կուռքերն ևն ու հետևաբար չի կարող գրվել *Ա*ստված:[B]


Ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ հույների մոտ "թեոս" բառը սկզբնականից վերաբերվում է մի հասկացողության-էակի, որը միակը չէ՝ հունական աստված-ները շատ էին՝ "թեոս" էին կոչվում դրանք բոլորը:
Նույնը նաև շատ և շատ լեզուներում, նաև հայերենում: Ուստի Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանության ժամանակ ցանկացած գերբնական էակ կարող էր թարգմանվել որպես "թեոս"՝ բնավ չնվազեցնելով կամ նսեմացնելով միակ -շմարիտ Աստծուն: Այսինքն ինքնին "աստված" բառը ենթադրում է անորոշություն ու այն մեծատառով գրելը հենց կոնկրետացում է՝ այն էակը, որը միակն է և միակ ճշմարիտը, քանի որ միայն նա է Աստված:

----------

Lion (09.08.2011), Moonwalker (09.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Ես գրել էի կոնցեպտ, այլ ոչ թարգմանություն: Ու ըստ էության ճիշտ էի. Վկաներն ասում են, որ Աստված Հիսուսի աթոռն է (??!): Ո՞ւրիշ:
> 
> 
> 
> Քեզ հույս տուր:
> 
> 
> 
> Մասին է ասվում, որովհետև նույն բաի մասին արդեն ասվել էր Սաղմոս 45:6 (44:7)-ում: Սիրուն կերպով ու մեջբերած է Եբրայացիներին ուղղված թղթի գրվելուց հազար տարի առաջ Դավթի կողմից գրի առնվածը: Որը ձեր մոտ կրկին այլափոխված է: Հետո էլ փարիսեցու նման (հա, ի դեպ տենց հոդված կար, համեմատում էին Վկաներին ու փարիսեցիներին, ահագին ուրախ էր. գտնեմ հղումը կտամ կարդաս) հայտարարում եք՝
> ...



իմ գրած կոնտեքստային իմաստին չկարողացար պատասխանել, այսինքն իմ գրածին չկարողացար հակադարել քանի որ *<Աստված քո գահն է*>> թարգմանությունը ես շատ պարզ կերպով ներկայացրի թե ինչպես է համապատասխանում ողջ Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստին...ի դեպ ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են և հնարավոր, սակայն <<Աստված քո գահն է>> թարգմանությունը առավելագույնս է համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստին, նաև այն որ օգտագործվում է <<*Որդու Մասին ասում է.*.>> այլ ոչ թե <<*Որդուն ասում է..*>>...

ho theos-ը շատ հազվադեմ կարող է հանդես գալ որպես կոչական, սակայն ինչ հիմքով ենք եզրակացնում, որ սա այդ դեպքն է? եթե մինչ այդ գրված է <<*Որդու մասին ասում է >>*   միայն այս արտահայտությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ սա այն հազվադեպ դեպքերից չէ, որ ho theos-ը պետք է կոչական հանդես գա..



Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn) խոսելով «Քու աթոռդ, ո'վ Աստված>> և << Աստված քո գահն է>> տարբերակնների մասին գրում է. <<Այսպիսով մենք պետք է եզրակացնենք,* որ թարգմանության ամենայն հավանական տարբերակն <<Աստված քո գահն է>>*: Նոր կտակարանի ժամանակակից գիտնականներից երեքը` Westcott, Moffatt , և Goodspeed եկել են նույն եզրակացության ինքնուրույն: Բանն այն է, որ եթե այս հատվածը Նոր կտակարանում ներկայացվեր մեկ ուրիշի նկատմամբ, ապա թարգմանիչները չէին տատանվի այդ հատվածը թարգմանել`<<Աստված քո գահն է>>; Ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա միայն նրա համար, որ թարգմանությունների մեծամասնությունը կատարվել են մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք արդեն հավատում էին, որ Հիսուսը Աստված է, որը թարգմանության քիչ հավանական տարբերակն է: Թարգմանիչի խնդիրը չի կայանում արդյո՞ք Հիսուսը Աստված է թե՞ ոչ և ոչ էլ արդյո՞ք այս համարում Հիսուսը <<Աստված է>> անվանավել: Թույլ տվեք նորից կրկնել, *որ թարգմանության երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են; Քիչ հիմքեր կան պնդելու թե թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը սխալ է;* Այն ինչ կարելի է քննարկել թե որ թարգմանություն է ավելի հավանական>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.101

----------


## հովարս

> Այն մարդը, որը կնքվել է Եհովայի վկաների մոտ և դրանից հետո դարձել Եհովայի վկա, ապա այդ մարդը եթե ինչ-որ տեղ հերքի, որ ինքը եհովայի վկա է դա կնշանակի, որ ինքը ուրանում է իր Աստծուն` եհովային կամ Յահվեին.....


Դա ձե՛ր գործն է ....




> պարզապես ձեզ թվում է, թե ով Եհովայի վկա չի ապա պետք է Զոմբիացած հավատա Առաքելական եկեղցու կեղծված` նենգափոխված Աստվածշնչին, կամ հայհոյի վկաներին.


Իսկ սա արդեն ձեր կարծիքն է.
 Աշխարհիս երեսին միակ կազմակերպությունը , որ նենգափոխել է Աստվածաշունչը , դա ''Եհովայի վկաներն'' են:




> .դուք չեք պատկերացնում, որ մարդ կարող է իրենցից անակախ գալ ճիշտ նույն եզրակացության ինչ հանգել են եհովայի վկաները, ախր պատմության մեջ կան նման օրինակններ ասել եմ չէ` իսահակ նյուտոնը և Լև Տոլստոյը, որոնք կիսում էին նույն գաղափարները, ինչ եհովայի վկաները այսօր, ինչու? քանի որ դրանք Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտություններ են


Շատ լավ եմ պատկերացնում, բայց ոչ թե ճիշտ եզրակացությանը, այլ մոլորությանը: Նյուտոն չէ , ով ուզում է լինել, եթե մոլորված է՞...

----------


## հովարս

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք չմոռանանք, որ հույների մոտ "թեոս" բառը սկզբնականից վերաբերվում է մի հասկացողության-էակի, որը միակը չէ՝ հունական աստված-ները շատ էին՝ "թեոս" էին կոչվում դրանք բոլորը:
> Նույնը նաև շատ և շատ լեզուներում, նաև հայերենում: Ուստի Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանության ժամանակ ցանկացած գերբնական էակ կարող էր թարգմանվել որպես "թեոս"՝ բնավ չնվազեցնելով կամ նսեմացնելով միակ -շմարիտ Աստծուն: Այսինքն ինքնին "աստված" բառը ենթադրում է անորոշություն ու այն մեծատառով գրելը հենց կոնկրետացում է՝ այն էակը, որը միակն է և միակ ճշմարիտը, քանի որ միայն նա է Աստված:


Վառզոր, հույների մոտ եզակի և հոգնակի դեմքը գոյություն ունի - Աստված =Θεό,  Θεός, Θεέ , աստվածներ = θεοί., οί վերջավորությունը ցույց է տալիս հոգնակի դեմքը;
 Դա Եբրայերեն կամ արամերեն է հոգնակի դեմքով« Էլոհիմ», կներես:

----------


## Hurricane

> Իսկ սա արդեն ձեր կարծիքն է.
>  Աշխարհիս երեսին միակ կազմակերպությունը , որ նենգափոխել է Աստվածաշունչը , դա ''Եհովայի վկաներն'' են:



ես մինչ այս ներկայացրի մասնագետների կարծիքներ, որոնք <<նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույունը>> համարում են եղած թարգմանությունների մեջ լավագույնը, կույր պետք լինել դա չտեսնելու, խնդրեմ` http://onlytruegod.org/defense/beduh...ation.book.htm


ի դեպ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունի գիրքը կարող եք բեռնել և անձամբ կարդալ`  https://rs282cg.rapidshare.com/#!dow...441147475457DD

Jason David BeDuhn, "Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translations of the New Testament"

----------


## Moonwalker

> իմ գրած կոնտեքստային իմաստին չկարողացար պատասխանել, այսինքն իմ գրածին չկարողացար հակադարել քանի որ *<<Աստված քո գահն է>>* թարգմանությունը ես շատ պարզ կերպով ներկայացրի թե ինչպես է համապատասխանում ողջ Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստին...


Գրածդ պատասխանի չէր ձգում: Նույն հատվածները հանգիստ տեղավորում են նաև ընդհանրապես ՀԱԵ դավանաբանության և էդ հատվածի մեր հանրորեն ընդունված թարգմանության շրջանակներում: Ուղղակի պահանջվում է Երրորդության գաղափարի էության իմացություն, ինչը թթու թան չի, ամեն վկայի բան չի: Նորից եմ ասում, ոչ թե պետք է Գիրքը հարմարացնել, այլ Գրքին հարմարվել: :Dntknw: 




> ի դեպ ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են և հնարավոր, սակայն <<Աստված քո գահն է>> թարգմանությունը առավելագույնս է համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչյան կոնտեքստին, նաև այն որ օգտագործվում է <<*Որդու Մասին ասում է.*.>> այլ ոչ թե <<*Որդուն ասում է..*>>...


Պիտի հասկացվի՝ «ի դեպ ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են և հնարավոր, սակայն <<Աստված քո գահն է>> թարգմանությունը առավելագույնս է *համապատասխանում Վկաների դավանաբանությանը*»:
Սելի անիվը կրկին ջարդվեց իր սիրած փոսում: :Wacko: 





> Հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը (Jason David BeDuhn) խոսելով «Քու աթոռդ, ո'վ Աստված>> և << Աստված քո գահն է>> տարբերակնների մասին գրում է. <<Այսպիսով մենք պետք է եզրակացնենք,* որ թարգմանության ամենայն հավանական տարբերակն <<Աստված քո գահն է>>*: Նոր կտակարանի ժամանակակից գիտնականներից երեքը` Westcott, Moffatt , և Goodspeed եկել են նույն եզրակացության ինքնուրույն: Բանն այն է, որ եթե այս հատվածը Նոր կտակարանում ներկայացվեր մեկ ուրիշի նկատմամբ, ապա թարգմանիչները չէին տատանվի այդ հատվածը թարգմանել`<<Աստված քո գահն է>>; Ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա միայն նրա համար, որ թարգմանությունների մեծամասնությունը կատարվել են մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք արդեն հավատում էին, որ Հիսուսը Աստված է, որը թարգմանության քիչ հավանական տարբերակն է: Թարգմանիչի խնդիրը չի կայանում արդյո՞ք Հիսուսը Աստված է թե՞ ոչ և ոչ էլ արդյո՞ք այս համարում Հիսուսը <<Աստված է>> անվանավել: Թույլ տվեք նորից կրկնել, *որ թարգմանության երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են; Քիչ հիմքեր կան պնդելու թե թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակներից որևէ մեկը սխալ է;* Այն ինչ կարելի է քննարկել թե որ թարգմանություն է ավելի հավանական>> Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.101


Նո՞րից: :Jpit: 
Որ Բեդունից մի 300 հատ էլ մեջբերում անես կշահես ավտոմեքենա, միևնույն է գիտակից/մտածող/ մարդու կարծիքի վրա էդ չի ազդի:

----------


## Hurricane

> Գրածդ պատասխանի չէր ձգում: Նույն հատվածները հանգիստ տեղավորում են նաև ընդհանրապես ՀԱԵ դավանաբանության և էդ հատվածի մեր հանրորեն ընդունված թարգմանության շրջանակներում: Ուղղակի պահանջվում է Երրորդության գաղափարի էության իմացություն, ինչը թթու թան չի, ամեն վկայի բան չի: Նորից եմ ասում, ոչ թե պետք է Գիրքը հարմարացնել, այլ Գրքին հարմարվել:
> 
> 
> 
> Պիտի հասկացվի՝ «ի դեպ ազնիվ լինելու համար ասեմ թարգմանությունների երկու տարբերակններն էլ ըստ հունարեն քերականության ճիշտ են և հնարավոր, սակայն <<Աստված քո գահն է>> թարգմանությունը առավելագույնս է *համապատասխանում Վկաների դավանաբանությանը*»:
> Սելի անիվը կրկին ջարդվեց իր սիրած փոսում:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





եզրակացություն`   եբրաեցիններ 1: 8  համարը չի կարող օգտագործվել Հիսուսին Աստված սարքելու համար, քանի որ քերականությունը միանշանակ չէ և երկու հակադիր տարբերակններն էլ ըստ քերականորեն հնարավոր են..այսպիսով այս համարը չի կարող վճռորոշ արգումենտ հադիսանալ....Ֆիասկո :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> ես մինչ այս ներկայացրի մասնագետների կարծիքներ, որոնք <<նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանույունը>> համարում են եղած թարգմանությունների մեջ լավագույնը, կույր պետք լինել դա չտեսնելու, խնդրեմ` http://onlytruegod.org/defense/beduh...ation.book.htm
> 
> 
> ի դեպ Պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունի գիրքը կարող եք բեռնել և անձամբ կարդալ`  https://rs282cg.rapidshare.com/#!dow...441147475457DD
> 
> Jason David BeDuhn, "Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translations of the New Testament"


Այս քո ստահոտ հղումները պահիր քո անդամակիցների համար , քանի որ նրանք են կույր: Ամեն մի ինտերնետում դրված չի նշանակում ճիշտ, մանավանդ որ այն օտարալեզու է( գնա ու գտիր, թե ով է ով և ինչ է գրել)

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> եզրակացություն`   եբրաեցիններ 1: 8  համարը չի կարող օգտագործվել Հիսուսին Աստված սարքելու համար, քանի որ քերականությունը միանշանակ չէ և երկու հակադիր տարբերակններն էլ ըստ քերականորեն հնարավոր են..այսպիսով այս համարը չի կարող վճռորոշ արգումենտ հադիսանալ....Ֆիասկո


Եզրակացություն. այնուամենայնիվ ավելի լավ է յուրաքանչյուրը գործածի սեփական գանգատուփում գտնվող գորշագույն զանգվածն (եթե, իհարկե, այն կա) ու անձամբ  որևէ եզրակացության գա, այլ ոչ թե կարծիք կազմի տեղի-անտեղի մեջբերված «մասնագետների» խոսքերով:  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (09.08.2011), Շինարար (09.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Եզրակացություն. այնուամենայնիվ ավելի լավ է յուրաքանչյուրը գործածի սեփական գանգատուփում գտնվող գորշագույն զանգվածն (եթե իհարկե այն կա) ու անձամբ  որևէ եզրակացության գա, այլ ոչ թե կարծիք կազմի տեղի-անտեղի մեջբերված «մասնագետների» խոսքերով:



մինչ ես այս ֆորումում չկայի դուք` այսինքն Առաքելական եկեղցու պաշտպաններնդ   էիք սիրում մեջբերել տարբեր մասնագտների կարծիքներ, ավելի ճիշտ Հովարսը հղում էր տալիս իբր Վկաների թարգմանության փոփխության մասին հղում, որը այդպես էլ չաշխատեց այդ հղումը, հղումը տալուց գոնե մի հատ նաեր տեսներ բացում է թե չե նոր տար, ինչևէ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ տված հղման`  գրքի`  հեղինակնները  մասնագետներ են եղել, քանի որ ես նկատել եմ, որ ճիշտ է շատ քննադատություններ են լսվում վկաների թարգմանության մասին, սակայն  ես մի փորձ կատարեցի` հավաքել բոլոր քննադատական կարծիքները, 90 տոկոսը այդ կարծիքներից մասնագետներ չեն հայտնել , այլ հոգևորականներ և Աստվածաշբանության ֆակուլտետի դասախոսներ, որոնք հունարեն և եբերայերեն լեզվին չեն տիրապետում, ընդամենը մասնագետների կողմից վկաների թարգմանության հետ կապված 3 հոգի են, որ դժգոհություն են հայտնել, որոնցից մեկը հայտնել է 1950թ-ին նոր լույս տեսած նոր աշխար թարգմանության ծննդոց գլխի մի քանի համարի հետ կապված, որը շտկվել է հետագա վերատպությունների ժամանակ, իսկ ընդհանուր առամաբ մասնագետների կարծիքը շատ դրական է վկաների թարգմանության հետ կապված

----------


## Varzor

> Վառզոր, հույների մոտ եզակի և հոգնակի դեմքը գոյություն ունի - Աստված =Θεό,  Θεός, Θεέ , աստվածներ = θεοί., οί վերջավորությունը ցույց է տալիս հոգնակի դեմքը;
>  Դա Եբրայերեն կամ արամերեն է հոգնակի դեմքով« Էլոհիմ», կներես:


Ախպերս, ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել, ես ոչ թե եզակի ու հոգնակիի մասին եմ խոսել, այլ միանշանակ անվանվան…
Օրինակ, երբ ասում ենք տիեզերք, ապա գիտենք, որ տիեզերքը միակն է, իսկ երբ ասում ենք երկիր, ապա չենք հասկանում հենց Երկիր մոլորակը: Ուստի տարբերվում է, երբ գրում ենք "Երկիր" ու "երկիր":
Ասածիս միաստ այն է, որ "աստված" բառը հնոից չի գործածվոլ կոնկրետ էակի համար, այլ կախված կոնտեքստից ու երևույթից վերաբերվել է տաբեր էակների: Դրա համար էլ մեծատառով էր գրում, որ հասկանալի լինի, թե խոսքը ում մասին է:

Հ.Գ.
Եբրայերենում "էլոհիմը" ունի նաև իր եզակին՝ "էլլահ", որը համարժեք է արաբերեն "Ալլահ" բառին: Ընդ որում, եթե չեմ սխալվում երկուսն էլ ոչ թե անվանում են, այլ բնութագրում՝ "ալ-էլ-իլ"` աստված ու ավելանում է "օահ-ահ" (իմաստը չգիտեմ): Ի դեպ նույն աստվածաշնչում Էլոհիմ բառը օգտագործվում է նաև "աստվածներ" իմաստով (եբրայերեն տարբերակներում) (Ելք 20:3) , նույնիսկ ոչ աստվածային էակների (հրեշտակներ, մարդիք) հանդեպ (Ելք 4:16), (Սաղմ. 8:6): Հունարեն և Հայերեն տարբերակներում "էլոհիմ"-ը թարգմանվել է` կոնտեքստից և մտքից ելնելով, թե չէ ստացվում է անիմաստ ու անհասկանալի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> մինչ ես այս ֆորումում չկայի դուք` այսինքն Առաքելական եկեղցու պաշտպաններնդ   էիք սիրում մեջբերել տարբեր մասնագտների կարծիքներ, ավելի ճիշտ Հովարսը հղում էր տալիս իբր Վկաների թարգմանության փոփխության մասին հղում, որը այդպես էլ չաշխատեց այդ հղումը, հղումը տալուց գոնե մի հատ նաեր տեսներ բացում է թե չե նոր տար, ինչևէ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ տված հղման`  գրքի`  հեղինակնները  մասնագետներ են եղել, քանի որ ես նկատել եմ, որ ճիշտ է շատ քննադատություններ են լսվում վկաների թարգմանության մասին, սակայն  ես մի փորձ կատարեցի` հավաքել բոլոր քննադատական կարծիքները, 90 տոկոսը այդ կարծիքներից մասնագետներ չեն հայտնել , այլ հոգևորականներ և Աստվածաշբանության ֆակուլտետի դասախոսներ, որոնք հունարեն և եբերայերեն լեզվին չեն տիրապետում, ընդամենը մասնագետների կողմից վկաների թարգմանության հետ կապված 3 հոգի են, որ դժգոհություն են հայտնել, որոնցից մեկը հայտնել է 1950թ-ին նոր լույս տեսած նոր աշխար թարգմանության ծննդոց գլխի մի քանի համարի հետ կապված, որը շտկվել է հետագա վերատպությունների ժամանակ, իսկ ընդհանուր առամաբ մասնագետների կարծիքը շատ դրական է վկաների թարգմանության հետ կապված


Ես միայն իմ համար եմ պատասխանատու ու ասեմ, որ ես նման բաներով չեմ զբաղվել/չեմ զբաղվում (իհարկե արտաքին հղումներ եղած կլինեն, բայց լրիվ այլ կոնտեքստում ու այլ թեմաներով): Հետո էլ իմ համար Աստվածաշունչը ապրանք չի, որ վաճառողի խորհրդով ընտրություն կատարեմ: Իմ հայրը, իմ պապը, պապիս պապը և այդպես շարունակ Մաշտոցյան ոսկեղենիկ թարգմանությունն են կարդացել ու հիմա էլ ես եմ կարդում: Ու իմ համար վկաների ու իրենց մասնագետների «փաստերը» համոզիչ չեն, իրենց թարգմանությունն իմ համար միտումնավոր խեղաթյուրված է (անկախ նրանից, թե քանի «մասնագետ» է հակառակի մասին նստատեղը պատռում), իսկ իրենց դավանաբանությունը բացարձակ աղանդավորական է: Հուսով եմ ասելիքս հստակ շարադրեցի: :Pardon:

----------


## հովարս

> մինչ ես այս ֆորումում չկայի դուք` այսինքն Առաքելական եկեղցու պաշտպաններնդ   էիք սիրում մեջբերել տարբեր մասնագտների կարծիքներ, ավելի ճիշտ Հովարսը հղում էր տալիս* իբր* Վկաների թարգմանության փոփխության մասին հղում, որը այդպես էլ չաշխատեց այդ հղումը, հղումը տալուց գոնե մի հատ նաեր տեսներ բացում է թե չե նոր տար,


Շնորհակալ եմ, հազիվ մի լավ բան ասացիր , դրածս հղումը ինձ մոտ շատ լավ ցույց է տալիս, չգիտեմ,  թե ինչի համար հակառակ կողմում չի ցույց տալիս: Կփորձեմ ուրի կերպ տեղադրել : Դու քո արշինով մի չափի դիմացինին և մի ասա իբր, ստախոս համարելով նրան:




> ինչևէ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ տված հղման` գրքի` հեղինակնները մասնագետներ են եղել,


Պետք է քեզ տխրեցնեմ, այս աշխատության մասնագետները ''վկաների'' կոմից ''կաշառված'' չեն, և ոչ էլ նրանց համախոհներն են:

----------


## հովարս

> *ՀԵՏևՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ` երրորդության հակաստվածաշնչյան գաղափարը հիմնված է Աստվածաշնչյան տեքստերի նենգափոխման վրա, պատմության մեջ հայտնի են բացահայտված երկու դեպք` Ա հովհննես 5:7 և Ա տիմոթեոս 3: 16 համարնեը , որնք նենգափոխվել էին որպեսզի երրոդության սատանայական ուսմունքի համար հիմնավոր և վճռորոշ արգումնետներ լինեն, սակայն  դրանք բացահայտվել են, վերոհիշյալ համաները նույնպես նենգափոխման հետևանք են, որոնք փորձ է կատարվում հերձել Աստծո խոսքը և միտումնավոր հունարեն քերականույանը հակասող թարգմանույթուն կատարել, վառ օրինակ` Հովհաննես 1 : 1, հռոմեացիններ 9: 5, փիլիպեցիններ 2 ; 6 համարները*


Ինչ խղճալի վիճակում ես դու , Աստված քեզ ողորմի ու իմաստությում տա, բացի աչքերդ .....

----------


## Varzor

> Moonwalker


Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած մոլեռանդություն, ցանկացած դեմագոգիկ մոտեցում ծնվում է տգիտությունից` ինֆորմացվածության բացակայություն, ինչպես նաև այլ աղբյուրներից ինֆորմացիա ստանալու ցանկության բացարձակ բացակայություն:
Նման մարդիք շատ վտանգավոր են: հենց նման մարդիկ էլ շարքային ինկվիզիցիա էին, նման մարդիկ էլ շարքային ֆաշիստ էին, նման մարդիկ էլ սովետական "տրոյկա" էին, շարքային երտիթուրքեր էին և շատ ու շատ համաշխարհային աղետալի շարժումների ու ռեժիմների հիմքում ընկած է տգիտության հիմքի վրա խոյացած բութ ու կույր մոլեռանդությունը` ֆանատիզմը:
Այ Եհովայի վկաների ամենամեծ չարիքը կայանում է հենց սրանում` *մարդիկ համարում են ՍՈՒՏ այն ամենը, ինչի մասին իրենք ինֆորմացիա չունեն` չգիտեն այդ մասին*: Սա ահավոր է, այն էլ 21-րդ դարում:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2011), Malxas (10.08.2011), Moonwalker (10.08.2011), հովարս (17.08.2011)

----------


## Zeitgeist

Եհովայի վկաները ամենակպչուն աղանդավորներն են… Ոչ միայն ամեն օր հայտարարում են, որ 40 օրից աշխարհի վերջն է ու միայն իրենք են տեղ զբաղեցնելու աստծու գահի մոտ, այլև ձգտում են անցորդներին իրենց շածէերը գցել … Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, մեծ մասին սոցիալական ծանր վիճակն ա Եհովայի դռները հասցրել ու ստիպել, որ սրան-նրան իրենց շարքերը գրավել, որպեզսի գումար ստանան… բայց շատ տհաճ ա , որ երիտասարդ աղջիկներն ու տղաները աշխատելու կամ սովորելու փոխարեն սրա նրա դռներն են ընկնում:

----------


## Jarre

Հարգելի *Lion*,

Դու համոզված ես, որ.

1) ես գործածում եմ տրյուկներ անազնիվ քայլերս ծածկելու համար



> ես հետևողականորեն մերկացրեցի քո քարոզչական հնարքները: Սենց ասենք, դա տրյուկը փրկելու տրյուկ էր, բայց դա էլ ինձ մոտ չի անցնի


Կրկին համբերատարորեն և անվրդով ասում եմ, որ ես ոչ մի տրյուկ չեմ կիրառում: Ավելին, եթե դու անկեղծորեն՝ երրորդ, չեզոք մարդու աչքերով նայես այս թեմայում վերջին սեփական գրառումներիդ և դրանց նայես այնպես ինչպես նայել ես իմ գրառումները, ապա կգտնես նմանատիպ տրյուկներ, որոնցից ոմանք նույնիսկ բավական անազնիվ են: Եթե կրկնեմ քո իմ գրառումները քննելու ռազմավարությունդ, ապա բավական խոցելի և անելանելի վիճակում կհայտնվես, իսկ որոշ գրառումներիդ տակից ընդհանրապես չես կարողանա դուրս գալ։

Ես դրանք սկզունքորեն չեմ մեջբերում: Եթե պատճառը հասկանաս դա շատ բան կասի քո մասին: Իսկ եթե չհասկանաս, ապա տրյուկներիս ռեպերտուարը կկարողանաս ևս մեկով ավելացնել:

2) Եհովայի վկաները ինքչան էլ լավ բան անեն, միևնույն է դա կեղծ է



> անելով մեկ լավ քայլ, Եհովայի վկաները դրանով "կուտ են տալիս" և բավարար հիմքեր են ստեղծում հետագայում նույն այդ պետությանը ավելի մեծ վնաս հասցնելու համար:


Եհովայի վկաները բարեխիղճ քաղաքացիներ են, հարգում են իրենց համաքաղաքացիներին և մերձավորին: Հարգում են կառավարություններին: Իսկ դու դրա մեջ տես դավադրություն կամ ցանկացած այլ բան: Քո իրավունքն է, Լիոն:

3) իմ լավ արարքները անում եմ՝



> դու դա անում ես պարզ հոգեորսության նպատակներով: Այսինք, կիրառելով Կոմիտասի տաղանդն ու հմայքը, թաքնվելով այն բանի թիկունքում, որ Կոմիտասը ներկայացնելով ներկայանում ես որպես. "իսկական հայ" և հաղթահարում մարդկանց մոտ եհովականների ապազգային կերպարի նկատմամբ տածած զզվանքը, դու հաղթահարում ես իրենց պաշտպանական մեխանիզմները և ձգտում նրանց գցել քո ցանցը


Փաստորեն մեկ շաբաթ առաջ, ինչ ես անում էի լավ էր և երբեմն էլ վարկանիշներիդ և գովասանքիդ արժանի, բայց այդ նույն լավ բաները մեկ ակնթարթում դարձան ստոր, ապազգային քայլեր զուտ այն պատճառով, որ դու իմացար իմ կրոնական պատկանելիությունս։ Լոգիկադ սպանող է։

Հենց իմ անձի քո այս և նախորդ վերլուծությունները շատ լավ ցույց տվեց այս թեմայում քո *դատողության* կոմպիտենտության աստիճանը, *վերլուծություններիդ* արժանահավատությունը և *ծայրահեղականությանդ* աստիճանը: (յուրաքանչյուր տրամաբանություն ու գոնե մի գրամ ազնվություն ունեցող մարդ կարող է տեսնել և հասկանալ)։

Եթե՝ 
Ա) իմ՝ քո նկարագրած աստիճան ստորությունս հասկանում ես, 

Բ) վկաների մասին իմ բերած հարցերի գերակշռող մեծամասնությանը այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր, այլ փոխարենը նույնիսկ ընդունածդ լավ արարքները ներկայացրեցիր, որպես դավադրություն, 

Գ) աչքովդ տեսած մարդու պատկերը ոչնչացնում ես, որովհետև ստերեոտիպն ավելի ուժեղ է, քան աչքովդ տեսած փաստը 

ես ավելորդ եմ համարում մեր հետագա զրույցը այս հարցի շուրջ՝ հարգելով իմ արժանապատվությունը և քո ու իմ ժամանկը, հարգելի *Lion*: Բայց մինչև նույն ոգով շարունակելդ փորձիր մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնելուցդ առաջ գոնե փաստին մոտիկ մի բան գտնել։ Սա զուտ հոգուդ հետագա հանգստության համար։

Իսկ մոդերատոր լինելուս հետ կապված վրդովմունքդ առաջարկում եմ գրել *«Բողոք գիրք»* թեմայում։ Ի դեպ, քո իսկ շահերից դրդված ցանկալի կլինի, որ այնտեղ նշես գոնե մեկ մոդերատորական քայլ, ինչը ինձ դարձնում է ոչ կոմպիտենտ։ Նաև կարող ես Ակումբի ղեկավարությանը առաջարկել յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցու նիկի տակ հրապարակել վերջիններիս կրոնական պատկանելիությունը:

----------


## Ameli

Երեխեք թեման չեմ կարդում , մտա էսօրվա դեպքը պատմեմ: Հոգնած-ջարդված կանգառ էի գնում, մեկ էլ բարեհամբույր դեմքով 2 կին մոտեցան ինձ, նախ ամենակարևորը՝ ճշտեցին չափահաս եմ թե ոչ, ու հետո սկսեցիին… դե ես էլ հոգնած ժպտացի դեմքներին, մի երկու հարցի պատասխանեցի, վերջում էլ չգիտես ինչի շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի, ժպտացի ու գնացի: Ճիշտն ասած նրանց դեմ բան չունեմ, ուղղակի մեր հայրենիքը չքայքայեն, պրծավ գնաց:

----------

Arpine (10.08.2011), Freeman (11.08.2011), Moonwalker (10.08.2011), Varzor (11.08.2011), հովարս (11.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

<<Ես եհովան` (יהוה) եմ: Սա է իմ անունը: Ես իմ փառքը ոչ ոքի չեմ տա, ոչ էլ ինձ պատկանող գովքը` կուռքերին>>: եսայիա 42: 8

<<Դուք եք իմ վկաները-ասում է Եհովան` (יהוה),-իմ ծառան, որին ես ընտրել եմ, որպեսզի իմանաք ու հավատաք ինձ և հասկանաք, որ ես նույն եմ: Ինձանից առաջ ոչ մի Աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և ինձանից հետո էլ չի եղել: ես, ես Եհովան` (יהוה) եմ, և ինձանից բացի ուրիշ փրկիչ չկա>> եսայիա 43:10-11

<<Այսպես է ասում եհովան` (יהוה) Իսրայելի Թագավորը` նրան փրկագնողը` Զորքերի Տեր Եհովան` (יהוה). <<ես առաջինն եմ ու վերջինը, և ինձանից բացի, ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Ո՞վ է ինձ նման; Թող ձայն տա, որ ասի և իր ապացույցները ներկայացնի ինձ: Թող նրանք պատմեն գալիք բաների մասին, այն մասին, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենալու, ինչպես որ ես եմ արել վաղեմի ժողովրդին հաստատելուց ի վեր: Մի սարսափեք ու ապշահար մի եղեք: Մի՞թե ես այն ժամանակվանից յուրքանչյուրիդ լսել չեմ տվել: Մի՞թե չեմ պատմել այդ մասին: Դուք իմ վկաներն եք: Ինձանից բացի, կա՞ Աստված: Ո՛չ, ուրիշ Վեմ չկա: Ես ոչ մեկին էլ չգիտեմ>> եսայիա 44:6-8

<<ես Եհովան` (יהוה)  եմ, ուրիշը չկա: ինձանից բացի Աստված չկա: ես կզորացնեմ քեզ, թեև դու ինձ չես ճանաչում, որպեսզի արևելքից արևմուտք մարդիկ իմանան, որ ինձանից բացի մեկն էլ չկա: ես եհովան եմ , և ուրիշը չկա: ես ստեղծում եմ լույսը և արարում եմ խավարը, խաղաղություն եմ հաստատում և աղետ եմ բերում: ես եհովան եմ անում այդ ամենը>> եսայիա 45:5-6

<<Նրանք, ովքեր փայտե փորագրված պատկեր են տանում, գիտելիք չունեն, ինչպես նաև նրանք, ովքեր աղոթում են մի աստծու, որը չի կարող փրկել: Խոսեք ու ներկայացրեք ձեր փաստերը: Թող նրանք իրար հետ խորհրդակցեն: Ո՞վ է լսել տվել այդ մասին վաղեմի ժամանակներից: Մի՞թե ոչ ես` եհովաս` (יהוה): Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Ես արդար Աստված եմ ու փրկիչ եմ, և ինձանից բացի ուրիշը չկա: Ինձ մոտ դարձեք ու փրկվեք, դուք բոլորդ, որ երկրի ծայրերում եք, որովհետև ես եմ Աստված, և ուրիշը չկա>> եսայիա 45:21-22

<<Երջանիկ է այն ազգը, որի Աստվածը եհովան` (יהוה) է>> Սաղմոս 33:12

<<Ես կսրբացնեմ իմ մեծ անունը, որը պղծվում էր ազգերի մեջ, որը դուք պղծեցիք նրանց մեջ: Եվ ազգերը պիտի իմանան, որ ես Եհովան` (יהוה) եմ,-ասում է գերիշխան տեր եհովան>> եզեկիել 36:23

<<Ահա նա` լեռների կազմավորողը, քամու Արարիչը, Նա ով հայտնում է մարդուն իր մտքերը, նա ով լուսաբացը խավարի է վերածում, Նա ով քայլում է երկրի բարձրունքներով, նրա անունը եհովա` (יהוה) է` Զորքերի Աստվածը>> Ամոս 4:13

<<Բայց եհովան` (יהוה) իր սուրբ տաճարում է: Լռի՛ր նրա առաջ, ո՛ղջ Երկիր>> Ամբակում 2:20

----------

Jarre (14.08.2011), Varzor (12.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի Երրորդության դոգմատին վերաբերվող շուրջ 90 գրառումներից ստեղծվել է մի նոր թեմա՝ «Սուրբ Երրորդություն. կարծիքներ և քննարկումներ»: Այնուամենայնիվ քանի որ քննարկումներում, երկու հարցերի տարանջատվածությունը հստակ չէր (ինչը բնական է օֆֆթոփի դեպքում), որոշ երկբովանդակ գրառումներ մնացել են այստեղ: Սակայն նույն հարցի շուրջ հետագա քննարկումները կշարունակվեն նորաբաց թեմայում:
««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմա են տեղափոխվել Աստվածաշչնի թարգմանությանը, տիեզերաստեղծմանն ու Մաշտոցի գործունեությանն առնչվող քննարկումները և մի շարք թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ: 
Այս թեմայում ընկալելի են միայն «Դիտարանի հասարակություն» կառույցին, դրա անդամներին, դավանաբանությանն ու հարակից հարցերին վերաբերվող գրառումները:
Միաժամանակ շեշտում եմ, որ թեմայի բովանդակության տեսակետից անցանկալի են առանց մեկնաբանության ուղղակի մեջբերումները Աստվածաշչից: Աշխատեք գոնե մեկ-երկու բառով բացատրել մեջբերման իմաստը: Հակառակ դեպքում կա համապատասխան թեմա՝ «Մեջբերումներ Աստվածաշնչից»:

Հաճելի քննարկումներ:* :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.08.2011), Monk (15.08.2011), Skeptic (12.08.2011), Varzor (12.08.2011), հովարս (12.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Ինչպես խոստացել էի, տեղադրեցի, ''վկաների'' նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչը, հույսով եմ  որ սա կբացվի

http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/_ld/0/94...ner_ehovay.pdf

----------

Malxas (16.08.2011), Moonwalker (16.08.2011), Varzor (16.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչպես խոստացել էի, տեղադրեցի, ''վկաների'' նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչը, հույսով եմ  որ սա կբացվի
> http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/_ld/0/94...ner_ehovay.pdf


Կարգին տրամաբանորեն գրված նյութ, իհարկե ոչ անկողմնակալ, քանի որ նյութն արդեն սիկ գրված է "Եհովայի վկաները սխալ են" ելակետից: Այսինքն` խնդիր է դրվել, որ ապացուցեն Եհովայի վկաների սխալականությունը և ապացուցվել է  :Wink: 
Ի դեպ շատ ավելի մեծ է այս նյութի տրամաբանական արժեքը, քանի որ առանց քաշվելու հղումներ են կատարվել եբրայական գրականությունից ու կրոնական պրակտիկայից:
Իրոք, քանի որ հին կտակարանը գրվել է հիմնականում եբրայերեն, մի մասն էլ արամեերեն, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլինի հին կտակարանյան համեմատությունները կատարել այդ լեզուներով օրինակների հետ, քանի որ հուդայականները քրիստոնյա չեն և կարիք չունէին իրենց գրականությունը համապատասխանեցնել ՀԱԵ գրականության հետ: Իսկ նոր կտակարանը ավելի ճիշտ է համեմատել թե երայական և թե հին հունական տարբերակների հետ:
Հենց նույն Եհովայի վկաների "սիրած" հունարենը չես հասկանում` մեկ համարում են ճիշտ, մեկ համարում են սխալ (հատված-հատված) ու ստացվում է, թր եկեղեցին (հունական և հայկական) փոփոխել են Աստվածաշնի միայն որոշ հատվածներ կամ նախադասություններ? Հիմարություն: Նախ պետք է ապացուցել, թե ինչու են կատարել այդ փոփխությունները, որն է եղել շարժառիթը?
Հիմա փորձում են ապացուցել, որ Երրորդություն չկա: Իսկ Երրորդության լինելը ինչ "առավելություն" է տալիս ՀԱԵ-ին, որպեսզի ՀԱԵ-ն դիմի այդ "կեղծմանը"? Որևէ տրամաբանություն կա դրա մեջ, թե  մենակ ասում են ու "պեչատում"?
Իսկ այ ՀԱԵ-ն հստակ նշում է, թե ինչ նպատակով են Եհովայի վկաների կատարել իրենց փոփոխությունները: Հիմա ում փաստարկներն են տրամաբանորեն ավելի ծանր? պարզ չի?  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (16.08.2011), Malxas (16.08.2011), Moonwalker (16.08.2011), հովարս (17.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Ինչպես խոստացել էի, տեղադրեցի, ''վկաների'' նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչը, հույսով եմ  որ սա կբացվի
> 
> http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/_ld/0/94...ner_ehovay.pdf



օօօ..ես արդեն մի տարուց ավել ա ինչ այս գիրքը համակարգչիս մեջ ունեմ, նորություն չէր...ինչն ա աբսուրդ Եհովայի վկաների թարգմանության ճշտությունը համեմատվում է այլ թարգմանության հետ, նման ձևով ճշտություն չէն որոշում, քանի որ էլի ասեմ, ոչ մեկին գաղնիք չի որ Վկաների թարգմանությունը 7000-8000 տեղերում գուցե ավել տարբերվում ա Առաքելական եկեղցու թարգմանությունից, բայց դա այն պատճառով, որ եհովայի վկաները թարգմանել են եբրայերեն գրությունները` Շտուտգարտսենի եբրայերեն գիտաքննական Աստվածաշնչից, իսկ Հունարեն գրությունները Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ գիտաքննական տեքստից, այսինքն տարբերությւնը հետևանք է Առաքելական եկեղցու թարգմանության կեղծվածության..Այսինքն իրականում ով մեղադրում է կեղծելու մեջ նրան է կեղծված, քանի որ չի համապատասխաոնում ոչ մի բնագիր գիտաքննական տեքստերին, չկա ոչ մի մասնագետ, որ գնահատակյան տված լինի Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությանը..իսկ վկաների թարգմանությանը ինչպես մինչ այժմ ներկայացրել եմ շատ մասնագետներ են դրական կարծիք հայտնել, ի դեպ գրքում մի քանի հոգւո անուն է նշվում իբր թե մասնագետ,  անունները ինտերնոտում ստուգեցի, պարզվեց մասնագետ չեն այլ սովորական հոգևորական կամ Աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետի դասախոս...դե հիմա իրական մասնագետների կարծիքը `  
Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1989թ-ին ասել է. <<երբ լեզվաբանական հետազոտություններ եմ անում ` կապված Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնագիր տեքստերի և դրանց թարգմանությունների հետ, հաճախ եմ դիմում անգլերեն մի հրատարակության, որը հայտնի է  <<նոր Աշխարհ  թարգմանություն>> անվամբ: եվ ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ այս աշխատությունը արտացոլում է թարգմանիչների անկեղծ` հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանալու բնագիր տեքստը>>
Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1995թ-ին ասել է.<<Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մեջ բերեցի այսպես կոչված Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը, այլ թարգմանությունների հետ միասին իմ հոդվածներում…համեմատական հետազոտության արդյունքում ես բավական  տպավորվեցի այդ թարգմանությամբ: նրա հեղինակները խորը պատկերացում ունեն եբրայերեն լեզվի կառուցվածքին և հատկանիշներին և անկեղծ ձգտում են դրանք որքան հնարավոր է լավ հաղորդել ողջ լեզվում: եբրայերեն Աստվածաշնչի մասում ես չեմ հայտնաբերել և ոչ մի ակնհայտ սխալ թարգմանություն, որը կարելի էր բացատրել դավանակաբանական կանխակալությամբ: Ես առաջին անգամ չեմ առաջարկում <<Դիտարանի>> Աստվածաշնչի հակառակորդներին մի քանի օրինակ բերել, որոնք ես կրկին  կուսումնասիրեի; Բայց նրանք կամ դա չէին անում կամ առաջարկում էին  ( օրինակ ծննդոց 4:13; 6:3; 10:9; 15:5; 18:20) համարները, որոնք չեն ապացուցում թարգմանության կանխակալությունը>>   (Benjamin Kedar is a professor at Hebrew University in Israel)   Haifa 27.11.95

ԱՄՆ-ի հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսրանի կրոնական հետազոտություններով զբաղվող հին հունարենի` կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը Jason BeDuhn գրում է   <<Իհարկե <<Եհովա> բառը նաև հայտնվում է <<նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության>>  հին կտակարանում: Այդ պատճառով նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ամենաճշգրիտն է  գոյություն ունեցող թարգմանությունններից, քանի որ մյուս բոլոր թարգմանությունները փոխարինում են Աստծո անձնական անունը մոտ 6000 անգամ <<տեր>> տիտղոսով; YHWH առկա է եբրայերեն բնագրերում և ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը այն  է, որը այդ անունը թարգմանում է հնչերանգային ձևով: Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ճիշտ կատարում է այդպես, իսկ ուրիշները ոչ>>:Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.170

----------


## հովարս

> օօօ..ես արդեն մի տարուց ավել ա ինչ այս գիրքը համակարգչիս մեջ ունեմ, նորություն չէր...ինչն ա աբսուրդ Եհովայի վկաների թարգմանության ճշտությունը համեմատվում է այլ թարգմանության հետ, նման ձևով ճշտություն չէն որոշում, քանի որ էլի ասեմ, ոչ մեկին գաղնիք չի որ Վկաների թարգմանությունը 7000-8000 տեղերում գուցե ավել տարբերվում ա Առաքելական եկեղցու թարգմանությունից, բայց դա այն պատճառով, որ եհովայի վկաները թարգմանել են եբրայերեն գրությունները` Շտուտգարտսենի եբրայերեն գիտաքննական Աստվածաշնչից, իսկ Հունարեն գրությունները Վեսկոտտ-Հորտ գիտաքննական տեքստից, այսինքն տարբերությւնը հետևանք է Առաքելական եկեղցու թարգմանության կեղծվածության..Այսինքն իրականում ով մեղադրում է կեղծելու մեջ նրան է կեղծված, քանի որ չի համապատասխաոնում ոչ մի բնագիր գիտաքննական տեքստերին, չկա ոչ մի մասնագետ, որ գնահատակյան տված լինի Առաքելական եկեղեցու թարգմանությանը..իսկ վկաների թարգմանությանը ինչպես մինչ այժմ ներկայացրել եմ շատ մասնագետներ են դրական կարծիք հայտնել, ի դեպ գրքում մի քանի հոգւո անուն է նշվում իբր թե մասնագետ,  անունները ինտերնոտում ստուգեցի, պարզվեց մասնագետ չեն այլ սովորական հոգևորական կամ Աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետի դասախոս...դե հիմա իրական մասնագետների կարծիքը `  
> Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1989թ-ին ասել է. <<երբ լեզվաբանական հետազոտություններ եմ անում ` կապված Աստվածաշնչի եբրայերեն բնագիր տեքստերի և դրանց թարգմանությունների հետ, հաճախ եմ դիմում անգլերեն մի հրատարակության, որը հայտնի է  <<նոր Աշխարհ  թարգմանություն>> անվամբ: եվ ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ այս աշխատությունը արտացոլում է թարգմանիչների անկեղծ` հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանալու բնագիր տեքստը>>
> Իսրայելցի եբրայագետ պրոֆեսոր Բենջամին Կեդարը 1995թ-ին ասել է.<<Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մեջ բերեցի այսպես կոչված Նոր Աշխարհ թարգմանությունը, այլ թարգմանությունների հետ միասին իմ հոդվածներում…համեմատական հետազոտության արդյունքում ես բավական  տպավորվեցի այդ թարգմանությամբ: նրա հեղինակները խորը պատկերացում ունեն եբրայերեն լեզվի կառուցվածքին և հատկանիշներին և անկեղծ ձգտում են դրանք որքան հնարավոր է լավ հաղորդել ողջ լեզվում: եբրայերեն Աստվածաշնչի մասում ես չեմ հայտնաբերել և ոչ մի ակնհայտ սխալ թարգմանություն, որը կարելի էր բացատրել դավանակաբանական կանխակալությամբ: Ես առաջին անգամ չեմ առաջարկում <<Դիտարանի>> Աստվածաշնչի հակառակորդներին մի քանի օրինակ բերել, որոնք ես կրկին  կուսումնասիրեի; Բայց նրանք կամ դա չէին անում կամ առաջարկում էին  ( օրինակ ծննդոց 4:13; 6:3; 10:9; 15:5; 18:20) համարները, որոնք չեն ապացուցում թարգմանության կանխակալությունը>>   (Benjamin Kedar is a professor at Hebrew University in Israel)   Haifa 27.11.95
> 
> ԱՄՆ-ի հյուսիսային Արիզոնայի համալսրանի կրոնական հետազոտություններով զբաղվող հին հունարենի` կոյնե լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Ջեյսոն Բեդունը Jason BeDuhn գրում է   <<Իհարկե <<Եհովա> բառը նաև հայտնվում է <<նոր աշխարհ թարգմանության>>  հին կտակարանում: Այդ պատճառով նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ամենաճշգրիտն է  գոյություն ունեցող թարգմանությունններից, քանի որ մյուս բոլոր թարգմանությունները փոխարինում են Աստծո անձնական անունը մոտ 6000 անգամ <<տեր>> տիտղոսով; YHWH առկա է եբրայերեն բնագրերում և ճշգրիտ թարգմանությունը այն  է, որը այդ անունը թարգմանում է հնչերանգային ձևով: Նոր աշխարհ թարգմանությունը ճիշտ կատարում է այդպես, իսկ ուրիշները ոչ>>:Truth in Translation: Accuracy and Bias in English Translation of the New Testament p.170


Ոչ միայն Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Աստվածաշնչից է տարբերվում, այլ աշխարհի բոլոր եկեղեցիների և բոլոր լեզուների Սբ Գրքերից, և *ամենա նենգափոխված գիրքն է*, այնպես որ չեն կարող բոլորն էլ սխալ լինել ,  իսկ Եհովա Աստծուց ոչ մեկ չի հրաժարվում, որովհետև Նա Հայր Աստվածն է: Փառք` Հորը Որդուն և Սուրբ Հոգուն . ԱՄԵՆ !





հ.գ.
Քո նշած բոլոր այդ ''պրոֆեսորները'' կամ վկաներից են , կամ էլ մասոններ են, որոնց նույնպես ձեռնտու է Եկեղեցիների քայքայումը:

----------

eduard30 (17.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Ոչ միայն Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Աստվածաշնչից է տարբերվում, այլ աշխարհի բոլոր եկեղեցիների և բոլոր լեզուների Սբ Գրքերից, և *ամենա նենգափոխված գիրքն է*, այնպես որ չեն կարող բոլորն էլ սխալ լինել ,  իսկ Եհովա Աստծուց ոչ մեկ չի հրաժարվում, որովհետև Նա Հայր Աստվածն է: Փառք` Հորը Որդուն և Սուրբ Հոգուն . ԱՄԵՆ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ.
> Քո նշած բոլոր այդ ''պրոֆեսորները'' կամ վկաներից են , կամ էլ մասոններ են, որոնց նույնպես ձեռնտու է Եկեղեցիների քայքայումը:


Արի սենց անենք.. դու բեր մի քանի օրինակ ընտ քո կարծիքի Վկաները կեղծել են, ես էլ բերեմ քո բերած յուրաքանչյուր օրինակին 5 այլ արտասահամանյան թարգմանություն որը կհամընկնի վկաների թարգմանության հետ..որն էլ կլինի քեզ պատասխան քո այն պնդմանը թե վկաների թարգմանությունը տարբերվում է աշխարհի բոլոր սուբ գրքերից, ի հարկե այդպես չէ, ես կարող եմ դա ցույց տալ եթե դու կոնկերտ օրինակններ բերես թե վկաները ինքնագլուխ փոխփոխել են...

----------


## հովարս

> Արի սենց անենք.. դու բեր մի քանի օրինակ ընտ քո կարծիքի Վկաները կեղծել են, ես էլ բերեմ քո բերած յուրաքանչյուր օրինակին 5 այլ արտասահամանյան թարգմանություն որը կհամընկնի վկաների թարգմանության հետ..որն էլ կլինի քեզ պատասխան քո այն պնդմանը թե վկաների թարգմանությունը տարբերվում է աշխարհի բոլոր սուբ գրքերից, ի հարկե այդպես չէ, ես կարող եմ դա ցույց տալ եթե դու կոնկերտ օրինակններ բերես թե վկաները ինքնագլուխ փոխփոխել են...


Մեր տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս ինչումն է, որ ես հավատում եմ Աստվածաշնչին , իսկ դու մասոններին, և ես մտադրություն չունեմ քեզ բան ապացուցելու, իմ ցանկությունն է մեկ ուրիշին ետ պահել,  որ քո նման  չմոլորվի:

----------


## ArtSus

Աստծո խաղաղությունը բոլորին. այդ խմբավորման պատճառով Աստծո մեծ և պատվական անունը կանարգվի, ընդհանրապես դրանց մասին  գրված է  բ. Տիմոթեոս 3:5-7 ,աստվածապաշտութեան կերպարանքը ունին, բայց անոր զօրութիւնը ուրացած  են եւ  դուն անոնցմէ  մէկդի կեցիր: Վասն զի  ասոնցմէ ոմանք տուներէն  ներս կը մտնեն ու  գերի կընեն մեղքով  բեռնաւորուած  տկարամիտ կիները՝ զանազան ցանկութիւններէ վարուած, Որ միշտ  կը սորվին. բայց բնաւ չեն կրնար ճշմարտութիունը ճանչնալ:..  
Ընդհանրապես , ամբողջ Տիմոթեոսին ուղղված թղթերում Պողոս առաքյալը զգուշացնում է նման ,,հավատացյալների.. մասին, և գրում  բ. Տիմոթեոս 2:20-ը

----------


## ArtSus

> <<Ես եհովան` (יהוה) եմ: Սա է իմ անունը: Ես իմ փառքը ոչ ոքի չեմ տա, ոչ էլ ինձ պատկանող գովքը` կուռքերին>>: եսայիա 42: 8
> 
> <<Դուք եք իմ վկաները-ասում է Եհովան` (יהוה),-իմ ծառան, որին ես ընտրել եմ, որպեսզի իմանաք ու հավատաք ինձ և հասկանաք, որ ես նույն եմ: Ինձանից առաջ ոչ մի Աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և ինձանից հետո էլ չի եղել: ես, ես Եհովան` (יהוה) եմ, և ինձանից բացի ուրիշ փրկիչ չկա>> եսայիա 43:10-11
> 
> <<Այսպես է ասում եհովան` (יהוה) Իսրայելի Թագավորը` նրան փրկագնողը` Զորքերի Տեր Եհովան` (יהוה). <<ես առաջինն եմ ու վերջինը, և ինձանից բացի, ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Ո՞վ է ինձ նման; Թող ձայն տա, որ ասի և իր ապացույցները ներկայացնի ինձ: Թող նրանք պատմեն գալիք բաների մասին, այն մասին, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենալու, ինչպես որ ես եմ արել վաղեմի ժողովրդին հաստատելուց ի վեր: Մի սարսափեք ու ապշահար մի եղեք: Մի՞թե ես այն ժամանակվանից յուրքանչյուրիդ լսել չեմ տվել: Մի՞թե չեմ պատմել այդ մասին: Դուք իմ վկաներն եք: Ինձանից բացի, կա՞ Աստված: Ո՛չ, ուրիշ Վեմ չկա: Ես ոչ մեկին էլ չգիտեմ>> եսայիա 44:6-8
> 
> <<ես Եհովան` (יהוה)  եմ, ուրիշը չկա: ինձանից բացի Աստված չկա: ես կզորացնեմ քեզ, թեև դու ինձ չես ճանաչում, որպեսզի արևելքից արևմուտք մարդիկ իմանան, որ ինձանից բացի մեկն էլ չկա: ես եհովան եմ , և ուրիշը չկա: ես ստեղծում եմ լույսը և արարում եմ խավարը, խաղաղություն եմ հաստատում և աղետ եմ բերում: ես եհովան եմ անում այդ ամենը>> եսայիա 45:5-6
> 
> <<Նրանք, ովքեր փայտե փորագրված պատկեր են տանում, գիտելիք չունեն, ինչպես նաև նրանք, ովքեր աղոթում են մի աստծու, որը չի կարող փրկել: Խոսեք ու ներկայացրեք ձեր փաստերը: Թող նրանք իրար հետ խորհրդակցեն: Ո՞վ է լսել տվել այդ մասին վաղեմի ժամանակներից: Մի՞թե ոչ ես` եհովաս` (יהוה): Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Ես արդար Աստված եմ ու փրկիչ եմ, և ինձանից բացի ուրիշը չկա: Ինձ մոտ դարձեք ու փրկվեք, դուք բոլորդ, որ երկրի ծայրերում եք, որովհետև ես եմ Աստված, և ուրիշը չկա>> եսայիա 45:21-22
> ...



Այս ամբողջ մեջբերումները ինչ՝ կապ ունեն  ,,Եհովայի վկաներ.. կազմակերպության հետ...

----------


## Hurricane

> Այս ամբողջ մեջբերումները ինչ՝ կապ ունեն  ,,Եհովայի վկաներ.. կազմակերպության հետ...


իսկ ինչով կապ չունեն, եհովայի վկաները դավանում են միակ ճշմարիտ Աստծուն այն է` Եհովային, կամ Յահվեին, որը եբրայերեն 4 բաղաձայններն են` י*הוה*... հետաևաբար ուղղակիորեն կապ ունի Եհովայի վկաների հետ, իսկ մեջբերված հատվածները բնականաբար կապ չունեն Առաքելական եկեղցու դավանանքի հետ..և երեբեք էլ կապ չեն ունեցալ

----------


## ArtSus

Հարգելիս, ասածս այն է , որ դուք Եհովա բառը վերցրել եք, բայց զորությունը՝ ոչ:

----------


## fanaid

> Սաղմոս 145:4 <<Երբ դուրս գա նրանց հոգին, նրանք կրկին հող կդառնան, եւ նոյն օրը նրանց* բոլոր մտածումները կ՚անհետանան*>>։
> 
> Ժողովող 3:19-20 <<Արդարեւ, նոյն դիպուածն է պահուած թէ՛ մարդու որդիների եւ թէ՛ անասունների համար, նոյն պատահարն է լինելու նրանց բոլորի համար։ Ինչպէս որ մէկի մահն է, նույնպէս եւ՝ միւսի մահը, եւ բոլորի մէջ նոյն շունչը կա. էլ *ի՞նչ առաւելութիւն ունի մարդն անասունից. ո՛չ մի*, քանի որ ամէն ինչ ունայնութիւն է։ Ամէն բան մի տեղ է գնում, ամէն ինչ հողից է եղել, եւ ամէն ինչ հող է դառնում>>։
> 
> ժողովող 9: 5 <<Նրանք, որ կենդանի են, գիտեն, թէ իրենք մեռնելու են, *իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն*>>
> 
> ժողովող 9:10 <<Այն ամէնը, ինչ քո ձեռքից կը գայ անելու, արա՛ քո կարողութեան չափով, որովհետեւ գերեզմանի մէջ, ուր պիտի գնաս, ո՛չ գործ կայ, ո՛չ խորհուրդ, ո՛չ գիտութիւն եւ ո՛չ էլ իմաստութիւն>>։
> 
> 
> ...


Այդ որ օրվանից հոգին մարմին դարձավ:
 Բերածդ մեջբերումները չեն հերքում հոգու գոյությանը, այլ հակառակը՝ նրա գոյության ես մեկ ապացույցն է:
« Հոգին է կենդանի ընողը, մարմինը շահ մը չ'ըներ: Այն խոսքերը որոնք ես ձեզի կը խոսիմ, հոգի ու կեանք են: ....» Ըստ Հովհաննու 6: 64

----------

հովարս (22.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

> Ներկայացնեմ Մեծն գիտնական Իսահակ Նյուտոնի բացահատումները Աստվածաշնչյան կեղծիքների հետ կապված..Իսահակ Նյուտոնը առաջին էր, որ բացահայտեց, որ Ա Տիմոթեոս 3:16 և Ա հովհանեսս 5:7 միտումնավոր կեղծվել է եկեղեցու կողմից որպեսզի երրորդության ոչ Աստվածաշնչյան գաղափարը հաստատեն... հուսով եմ Իսահակ Նյուտոնը Վկա չէր և Ռասելը Նյուտոնին չէր կարող հիպնոսացենլ, քանի որ նյուտոնը այս ամենը բացահայտել է 1690թ-ին այդ ժամանակ Ռասելը դեռ ծնված էլ չէր...` http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F


Իսկ Նյուտոնը ինչպե՞ս բացահայտեց այդ կեղծիքը, միգուցե ներկա՞ էր Պողոսի գրառումների ժամանակ, թէ՞ երազով տեսավ: Լավ կանես զերծ մնաս այդ անհեթեթություններից:

----------

հովարս (22.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ Նյուտոնը ինչպե՞ս բացահայտեց այդ կեղծիքը, միգուցե ներկա՞ էր Պողոսի գրառումների ժամանակ, թէ՞ երազով տեսավ: Լավ կանես զերծ մնաս այդ անհեթեթություններից:


Այ որ դրած հղումը կարդայիր, կիմանայիր` ինչպես:  :Pardon:

----------

Jarre (24.08.2011), VisTolog (22.08.2011)

----------


## fanaid

> Այ որ դրած հղումը կարդայիր, կիմանայիր` ինչպես:


Լավ է հիշեցրիր,
 Իսկ բացատրությունը շատ ճղճիմ է, ավելի շատ կեղծիքի հոտ է գալիս այն  , որ դա ինքն է գրել

----------


## Skeptic

> Լավ է հիշեցրիր,
>  Իսկ բացատրությունը շատ ճղճիմ է, ավելի շատ կեղծիքի հոտ է գալիս այն  , որ դա ինքն է գրել


Ձեռքիս տակ (այսինքն` ինտերնետում) կա լատիներեն Vulgata տարբերակը, որը գրվել ա 4-րդ դարի վերջին => ոչ Նյուտոնի կողմից:
Եվ *1 Հովհ. 5:7* -ի, և *1 Տիմոթ. 3:16* -ի դեպքում էնպես ա, ոնց որ Նյուտոնն ա նշել:

Էս էլ մոտավոր թարգմանությունները ռուսերենով.
*1 Հովհ. 5:7*
*1 Տիմոթ. 3:16*

----------

Jarre (24.08.2011), Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Եհովայի վկաների (մերկացումը)

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3499243.html...47cc56128078b9

----------

fanaid (23.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Եհովայի վկաների (մերկացումը)
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3499243.html...47cc56128078b9



կեղծ տվյալներով ֆիլմը դիտելու փոխարեն կարող եք դիտել եհովայի վկաների մասին պատմող իրական ֆիլմը`

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agI452mV0zU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P35iMCUslnw

----------


## fanaid

> կեղծ տվյալներով ֆիլմը դիտելու փոխարեն կարող եք դիտել եհովայի վկաների մասին պատմող իրական ֆիլմը`
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agI452mV0zU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P35iMCUslnw


Ինչպես կարող է սուտ տարածողը իրականության մասին պատմի
ահա ևս մեկ սուտ


> ես դավանում եմ Աստվածաշնչյան ճշմարտությունները, սակայն ուղղակիորեն որևէ կրոնական կառույցի չեմ անդամակցում

----------

eduard30 (23.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Նյուտոնը իր կյանքի միայն մի շատ փոքր մասն է տրամադրել գիտությանը: 
Մնացած ժամանակը նա նվիրված է եղել հնագույն արվեստի ալքիմիա եւ հերետիկոսություն, կանխատեսում է իբրև 2060թ. աշխարհի վերջը: 
Այս փաստագրական ֆիլմը պատմում է Նյուտոնի կյանքի արտասովոր շրջանը: 
Ամեն մարդ անձամբ կարող է որոշի թե ով էր ճշմարտապես Նյուտոնը: 

Նյուտոն - մութ հերետիկոս:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/931727.html?...9e88f819533c53

Hurricane-ի և Skeptic-ի պնդումներին հակռակ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Նյուտոնը իր կյանքի միայն մի շատ փոքր մասն է տրամադրել գիտությանը: 
> Մնացած ժամանակը նա նվիրված է եղել հնագույն արվեստի ալքիմիա եւ հերետիկոսություն, կանխատեսում է իբրև 2060թ. աշխարհի վերջը: 
> Այս փաստագրական ֆիլմը պատմում է Նյուտոնի կյանքի արտասովոր շրջանը: 
> Ամեն մարդ անձամբ կարող է որոշի թե ով էր ճշմարտապես Նյուտոնը: 
> 
> Նյուտոն - մութ հերետիկոս:
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/931727.html?...9e88f819533c53
> 
> Hurricane-ի և Skeptic-ի պնդումներին հակռակ:


Առաջարկում եմ վառել Նյուտոնի գրքերը ու անարգել նրա գերեզմանը:  :Xeloq: 

Նախ` չեմ կարծում, որ Skeptic-ը` ձեր խոնարհ ծառան, ինչ-որ անհիմն պնդում ա արել:
Երկրորդ` քո կարծիքով ժամանակակից գիտական քիմիան ու ֆիզիկայի որոշ ճյուղեր որտեղի՞ց են առաջացել, եթե ոչ ալքիմիայից: Իհարկե, ավելի լավ կլիներ եթե մի կողմ թողնվեին մետաֆիզիկական անիմաստ տվայտանքները, ու գիտությունը զարգանար հոնիական մշակույթի ավանդույթներով, բայց ունենք էն, ինչ որ ունենք:




Հա, թեմայից դուրս չլինելու համար ասեմ, որ Եբրայեցիներին ուղղված Պողոսի նամակի 1: 8 տողը, որը արևելահայերեն տարբերակում կրկին f*ck up ա արած, ու որը իրականում հնչում ա էսպես. «Իսկ որդիին կ'ըսէ. «Քու գահդ, ո´վ Աստուած, կը կենայ դարէ դար. քու թագաւորութեանդ մականը ուղղամտութեան մական է»», Եհովայի վկաները իրենց New World Translation տարբերակում փոխել են որպես` «Ինչ վերաբերում է Որդուն. քո գահն Աստված է, հավիտյանս հավիտենից»: Պատճառը, ինձ թվում ա, պարզ ա:  :Pardon: 

Էնպես որ:  :Wink:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հա, թեմայից դուրս չլինելու համար ասեմ, որ Եբրայեցիներին ուղղված Պողոսի նամակի 1: 8 տողը, որը արևելահայերեն տարբերակում կրկին f*ck up ա արած, ու որը իրականում հնչում ա էսպես. «Իսկ որդիին կ'ըսէ. «Քու գահդ, ո´վ Աստուած, կը կենայ դարէ դար. քու թագաւորութեանդ մականը ուղղամտութեան մական է»», Եհովայի վկաները իրենց New World Translation տարբերակում փոխել են որպես` «Ինչ վերաբերում է Որդուն. քո գահն Աստված է, հավիտյանս հավիտենից»: Պատճառը, ինձ թվում ա, պարզ ա:


Ո՞նց ես համարձակվում մեծն «մասնագետ» Ջեյսոն Բեդունի կարծիքին դեմ դուրս գալ: :Sad: 
Ինչքան ուզում է ասենք *էդ մասին,* իրա «հեղինակությունն» էս ասպարեզում անվիճարկելի է: :Jpit:

----------


## eduard30

Եհովայի վկաներ, ֆիլմիը պարզապես սենսացիոն փաստեր է:
Խորուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել, որտեղից նրանձ այդկան փող:


http://rutube.ru/tracks/4285091.html...c4405a188ea052

----------


## Hurricane

> Եհովայի վկաներ, ֆիլմիը պարզապես սենսացիոն փաստեր է:
> Խորուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել, որտեղից նրանձ այդկան փող:
> 
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/4285091.html...c4405a188ea052



Այնպես ես ասում կարծես գաղտնի նկարահանում է իրականացվել...եթե ուշադիր նայես կտեսնես, որ ֆիլմը նկարել են հենց Եհովայի վկաները տարածելու համար..շնորհակալություն որ իրանց նկարած ֆիլը տարածում ես այդպիսով իրանց փի Առ անելով...

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ Նյուտոնը ինչպե՞ս բացահայտեց այդ կեղծիքը, միգուցե ներկա՞ էր Պողոսի գրառումների ժամանակ, թէ՞ երազով տեսավ: Լավ կանես զերծ մնաս այդ անհեթեթություններից:


Խնձորը գլխին ընկնելուց հետո այդ միտքը ծագեց, յանը տարել էր



> Այ որ դրած հղումը կարդայիր, կիմանայիր` ինչպես:





> Նյուտոն - մութ հերետիկոս:
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/931727.html?...9e88f819533c53
> 
> Hurricane-ի և Skeptic-ի պնդումներին հակռակ:


Եթե մի մարդ գիտակցելով Աստծուն հակառակ կյանք է վարում, նման մարդու կարծիքը ոչ մի արժեք չունի , իսկ նրա հակառակությունը պարզ երևում է ֆիլմում,  բացի այդ նրա կասկածելի հայտարարությունը Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ հիմք  չի հանդիսանում մյուս թարգմանությունների համար, առավելևս հայկական Աստվածաշնչին:

«Վասն զի ո'չ թէ մենք վարպետութեամբ շինուած առասպելներու ետեւէ երթալով՝ մեր Տեր Յիսուս Քրիստոսին զօրութիւնը ու գալուստը ձեզի ցուցուցինք, հապա անոր մեծափառութեանը ականատես ըլլալով»:  (Բ Պետրոս1:16)
Այնպես որ. որքան էլ ավելանան Աստվածաշնչի թշնամիները , դա Էլ ավելի է ապացուցում նրա բացարձակ ճշմարտությանը. «...իմիններս իմ ձայնը ճանաչում են»

----------

eduard30 (25.08.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Եհովայի վկաներ, ֆիլմիը 
> 
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/4285091.html...c4405a188ea052





> Այնպես ես ասում կարծես գաղտնի նկարահանում է իրականացվել...եթե ուշադիր նայես կտեսնես, որ ֆիլմը նկարել են հենց Եհովայի վկաները տարածելու համար..շնորհակալություն որ իրանց նկարած ֆիլը տարածում ես այդպիսով իրանց փի Առ անելով...


Եթե իրենք չեն ընդունում հոգին, ինչպե՞ս են ասում դուխովնո նաստրոենի , շատ կեղծիք կա, ինչպես միշտ սուտը բերաններին դրված է: Ես հավատքիս 24 տարվա մեջ ոչ մի ուրախ դեմքով ''վկայի'' դեռ չեմ հանդիպել:Ֆինանսավորվում են մասոններից, CIA-իցև այլ քայքայիչ հիմնարկներից:  Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի, բայց սրանք ամենախորամանկ և նենգ կազմակերպությունն են:

----------


## eduard30

Սաղմոս﻿ 110.1-2-ը ասում է, որ Տեր Հիսուսը պիտի սպասի Աստծո աջ կողմում մինչև բոլոր իր թշնամիները իր ոտքերի տակ դրվեն:Այսպիսով միթե՞ ասվում է, որ Տեր Հիսուսը պիտի սպասեր 7 ժամանակներ կամ մինչև ինչ որ 1914 տարեթիվ: Բայց ինչպես երևում է Ա Կորնթացիներ 15.23-28-ից, վերջին թշնամին մահն է: Տեսնու՞մ ենք, որ Տեր Հիսուսի բոլոր թշնամիներն արդեն իր ոտքերի տակ են 1914-ին կամ գուցե հիմա՞: Ուրեմն Եհովայի Վկաների փիլիսոփայությունը 1914-ի մասին ոչնչություն է և ընդամենը անհեթեթություն:
Աստվածը իր գաղտնիքները նախ տեղեկացնում է իր ծառաներին, այդպես չի՞: Հետաքրքրականորեն, Եհովայի Վկաներ Աղանդի ուսմունքներում չկա ոչինչ, որոնցում նրանք առաջինը լինեին: Իսկ քանի որ Եհովայի Վկաների Կառավարիչ Մարմինը ոչնչում առաջինը չէ, ապա ինչպես կարող է պնդել, թե ինքն է Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի հավատարիմ և իմաստուն﻿ ծառան, հաստատ ոչ: Ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում, ստի ոտքերը կարճ են: Նույնիսկ իրենց անտրամաբանական ուսմունքները իրենց չեն պատկանում:
Միթե հանկարծակի է, որ սատանան որոշեց իր գազանի համար օգտագործել 666 թիվը: Աստվածաշունչը բացատրում է գազանը ոչ միայն ընդամենը որպես ինչ որ թագավորություն կամ ինչ որ կազմակերպություն,﻿ կամ սոսկ ընդամենը ինչ որ կայսրություն: 666-ը ունի շատ ավելի բացատրություններ Աստվածաշնչի բնագիր լեզուներում:
Եհովայի Վկաներն ասում են, որ իրենք կազմակերպություն են, այդպես չէ՞: Ըստ Եբրայական Գեմատրիայի תַּו אִרְגּוּן-[տավ իրգուն]-"կազմակերպության դրոշմ" կամ «կազմակերպության նշան» կամ պարզապես՝ אִרְגּוּנוֹת-[իրգունօթ]-"կազմա­կերպություններ" տառերի գումարը հավասար է 666. Նաև՝ הַשִּׁעֻר אֲדֹנָי יְהֹוָה-[հաշշիուր Ադօնայ Եհովա]-"Տեր Եհովայի դասը" նույնպես հավասար է﻿ 666.
Հետաքրքրականորեն, եթե մենք﻿ գրենք հին եբրայերեն עֵד יְהֹוָה הָרִאשֹׁנִי-[էդ Եհովա հառիշոնի]-"Եհովայի առաջին վկա", ապա տառերի գումարը դարձյալ կլինի 666:
Արդյոք Եհովայի Վկան երկրի մարդ է այժմ, կամ գեղեցիկ ապագայում՝ Արմագեդոնից հետո՞, նրանք պիտի հավիտյան ապրեն երկրի՞ վրա. Եբրայերենում՝ אָדָם שֶׁל-אָרֶץ=666-[ադամ շել﻿ արեց]-"երկրի մարդ"; կամ՝ אִישׁ הֶעָפָר=666-[իշ հեաֆար]-"հողեղեն մարդ"; և՝ שֹׁכֵן הָאָרֶץ=666-[շոխեն հաարեց]-"երկրի բնակիչ", ուրեմն կասկած չկա, որ նաև Եհովայի Վկաները խորհրդանշվում են 666 թվով:

----------

Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## eduard30

13. Հին եբրայերեն אוֹבֵד-"կորչող" կամ "կորած" բառի թիվն է 13: 13 թվին է հավասար նաև אֶחַד-"մեկ" բառը: אֹיֵב-"թշնամի" բառը հավասար է 13-ի: 13 թվին է հավասար նաև אַהָבָה-"սեր" բառը: Ուշադրություն դարձրե՞ցիք:
99. Հիսուսը պատմեց մի առակ 100 ոչխարների մասին, որոնցից մեկը կորավ, իսկ մնացած 99-ին անվանեց﻿ արդարներ կամ չմոլորվածներ (այդ մասին տես՝ Ղուկաս 15-րդ գլուխ 4-ից 7 համարներում):
 Հետաքրքիր է, որ 99 թվին է հավասար טְלָיִים-"գառներ", הַיְלָדִים-"երեխաներ" բառերը:
Աղանդները քարոզում են ինչ որ ուրիշ, մի նոր Քրիստոս, և հետաքրքրաբար՝
հին եբրայերենով 666 թվին է հավասար նաև՝ מָשׁוּחַ חָדָשׁ-"Նոր Քրիստոս", որը համապատասխանում է անգլերեն «New Lord Jesus Christ» -Նոր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս" արտահայտությանը, որում պարունակվող հռոմեական թվանշան-տառերի գումարը նույնպես հավասար﻿ է 666 թվին: «Wrong Lord Jesus Christ»-"Սխալ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս" նույնպես հավասար է 666 թվին:
«JehoVah's VVItnesses' SeCt LeaDer(s)»=666-"Եհովայի Վկաներ Աղանդի Առաջնորդ(ներ)" , սրանում պարունակվող հռոմեական թվանշանների գումարը հավասար է 666թվին(V+V+V+I+C+L+D=666):
  Ինչպես հայտնի է Մորմոնի Գիրքը գրել են Ջոզեֆ Սմիթն ու Օլիվեր Քաուդերին: Անգլերեն՝﻿ Oliver Cowdery անվան մեջ պարունակվող հռոմեական թվանշանների գումարը հավասար է 666 թվին: Իսկ եբրայերեն՝ Ջոզեֆ Սմիթի անունը՝ יוֹסֵף סְמִית նույնպես հավասար է 666 թվին:




«վկաները» ջղայնացրեցին տեղադրեցի:

----------

Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

Դավանաբանական բանավեճում պարտվեցիք ու հիմա ճարահատյալ անցել եք անկապ տեսանյութերի տեղադրմանը?  ոչ մի բան չկարողացաք հակադրել որ եսայիա 45:5-ում գրված է որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...ինչ-որ բերեցիք պարզվեց թարգմանչական աղավաղումմներ և նենգափոխումներ են Առաքելական եկեղցու կողմից...ինչպես ասում են ես ձեզ դավանաբանական բանավեճում շախ և մատ արեցի

----------


## Hurricane



----------


## eduard30

> Դավանաբանական բանավեճում պարտվեցիք ու հիմա ճարահատյալ անցել եք անկապ տեսանյութերի տեղադրմանը?  ոչ մի բան չկարողացաք հակադրել որ եսայիա 45:5-ում գրված է որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...ինչ-որ բերեցիք պարզվեց թարգմանչական աղավաղումմներ և նենգափոխումներ են Առաքելական եկեղցու կողմից...ինչպես ասում են ես ձեզ դավանաբանական բանավեճում շախ և մատ արեցի


Հիշեցնեմ, որ Նյուտոնի փաստագրական տեսանյութին չպատասխանեցիր:

----------


## Hurricane

> Եթե իրենք չեն ընդունում հոգին, ինչպե՞ս են ասում դուխովնո նաստրոենի , շատ կեղծիք կա, ինչպես միշտ սուտը բերաններին դրված է: Ես հավատքիս 24 տարվա մեջ ոչ մի ուրախ դեմքով ''վկայի'' դեռ չեմ հանդիպել:Ֆինանսավորվում են մասոններից, CIA-իցև այլ քայքայիչ հիմնարկներից:  Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի, բայց սրանք ամենախորամանկ և նենգ կազմակերպությունն են:



չես տեսել ոչ մի ուրախ դեպքով եհովայի վկայի? ուրախալի լուր ունեմ ձեզ համար, դուք եզակի հնարավորություն ունեք տեսնելու ուրախ դեմքով եհովայի վկաների` երիտասարդների բազում և բազում, http://video.yandex.ru/users/jw-news/view/46

----------

վրեժ62 (26.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Հիշեցնեմ, որ Նյուտոնի փաստագրական տեսանյութին չպատասխանեցիր:


ինչ հարց կա որ? ուշադիր չեմ եղել? առաջին նախ նոյուտոնը զբաղվել ալքիմիայով, էդտեղ վատ բան չկա.. և ֆիլմում նշվում ա որ մերժել ա երրորդության հակաստվածաշնչյան գաղափարը, և նա եհովայի վկա  չի հանդիսացել...օրինակ համար ես նշաում էի, որ Լև Տոլստոյն էլ ա մերժել երրոդությունը չլինելով վկա..եթե դժվար չի կոնկրոտացրա ինչը չեմ պատասխանել?

----------


## հովարս

> Դավանաբանական բանավեճում պարտվեցիք ու հիմա ճարահատյալ անցել եք անկապ տեսանյութերի տեղադրմանը?  ոչ մի բան չկարողացաք հակադրել որ եսայիա 45:5-ում գրված է որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...ինչ-որ բերեցիք պարզվեց թարգմանչական աղավաղումմներ և նենգափոխումներ են Առաքելական եկեղցու կողմից...ինչպես ասում են ես ձեզ դավանաբանական բանավեճում շախ և մատ արեցի


Այ Փոթորիկ , իսկ ո՞վ էր ասում որ ուրիշ Աստված կա, մեր ասածը այն է , որ Աստված Երորդություն է, ոչ թե երեք Աստված , այլ մեկ Աստված երեք դեմքով՝ Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի, պա՛րզ է: Մենք այստեղ կռիվ-կռիվ չենք խաղում , որ հաղթող կամ պարտվող լինի, թերևս իրականում դու ես այս հարցում պարտված, քանի որ քո զենքը նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչն է և դու նրան ես ծառայում: Վկաների  շփումը մեռած գրերի հետ է, իսկ քրիստոնյաի շփումը՝ Կենդանի Աստծու հետ է:

հգ
Եւ մի քիչ էլ այդ* եսդ* քիչ օգտագործիր, « Աստված հպարտներին հակառակ է» (Ա Պետր. 5:5), թե սա էլ կասես որ փոխված է

----------

eduard30 (26.08.2011), Nadine (26.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Այ Փոթորիկ , իսկ ո՞վ էր ասում որ ուրիշ Աստված կա, մեր ասածը այն է , որ Աստված Երորդություն է, ոչ թե երեք Աստված , այլ մեկ Աստված երեք դեմքով՝ Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի, պա՛րզ է: Մենք այստեղ կռիվ-կռիվ չենք խաղում , որ հաղթող կամ պարտվող լինի, թերևս իրականում դու ես այս հարցում պարտված, քանի որ քո զենքը նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչն է և դու նրան ես ծառայում:


ապրես շատ անգլերենի մասնագետներ չեն կարողանում թարգմանել Hurricane բառը...բայց Աստվածաշնչում չկա համար որ գրված լինի Աստված երրորդություն է...այլ ընդհակառակը կա գրված`< Լսիր ով Իսրայել մեր Եհովա Աստված մեկ Եհովա է>....ոչ մի տեղ չկա գրված թե Եհովան երեք անձերից է բաղկացած...

----------


## eduard30

[QUOTE=հովարս;2280569]Այ Փոթորիկ , իսկ ո՞վ էր ասում որ ուրիշ Աստված կա, մեր ասածը այն է , որ Աստված Երորդություն է, ոչ թե երեք Աստված , այլ մեկ Աստված երեք դեմքով՝ Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի, պա՛րզ է: Մենք այստեղ կռիվ-կռիվ չենք խաղում , որ հաղթող կամ պարտվող լինի, թերևս իրականում դու ես այս հարցում պարտված, քանի որ քո զենքը նենգափոխված Աստվածաշունչն է և դու նրան ես ծառայում: Վկաների  շփումը մեռած գրերի հետ է, իսկ քրիստոնյաի շփումը՝ Կենդանի Աստծու հետ է:


Նաև մրրիկ :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Ըստ Եբրայական Գեմատրիայի תַּו אִרְגּוּן-[տավ իրգուն]-"կազմակերպության դրոշմ" կամ «կազմակերպության նշան» կամ պարզապես՝ אִרְגּוּנוֹת-[իրգունօթ]-"կազմա­կերպություններ" տառերի գումարը հավասար է *666*. 
> 
> Նաև՝ הַשִּׁעֻר אֲדֹנָי יְהֹוָה-[հաշշիուր Ադօնայ Եհովա]-"Տեր Եհովայի դասը" նույնպես հավասար է﻿ *666*.
> 
> Հետաքրքրականորեն, եթե մենք﻿ գրենք հին եբրայերեն עֵד יְהֹוָה הָרִאשֹׁנִי-[էդ Եհովա հառիշոնի]-"Եհովայի առաջին վկա", ապա տառերի գումարը դարձյալ կլինի *666*:
> 
> Արդյոք Եհովայի Վկան երկրի մարդ է այժմ, կամ գեղեցիկ ապագայում՝ Արմագեդոնից հետո՞, նրանք պիտի հավիտյան ապրեն երկրի՞ վրա. Եբրայերենում՝ אָדָם שֶׁל-אָרֶץ=*666*-[ադամ շել﻿ արեց]-"երկրի մարդ"; կամ՝ אִישׁ הֶעָפָר=*666*-[իշ հեաֆար]-"հողեղեն մարդ"; և՝ שֹׁכֵן הָאָרֶץ=*666*-[շոխեն հաարեց]-"երկրի բնակիչ", ուրեմն կասկած չկա, որ նաև Եհովայի Վկաները խորհրդանշվում են *666* թվով:
> 
> Աղանդները քարոզում են ինչ որ ուրիշ, մի նոր Քրիստոս, և հետաքրքրաբար՝
> ...


*Հայր մեր որ յերկինս ես, սուրբ եղիցի անուն քո* - տառերի գումարը հավասար է *666*  :Shok: 

(Իրականում այսպիսի բան չկա, կանխամտածված խեղաթյուրել եմ աղոթքի առաջին տողը` պահանջվող թիվը ստանալու համար, ինչը և անում են վերը նշված օրինակներում)

----------

Freeman (03.09.2011), Skeptic (26.08.2011), VisTolog (26.08.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Խնձորը գլխին ընկնելուց հետո այդ միտքը ծագեց, յանը տարել էր


Ճիշտ ա, յանը տարել էր: Նորմալ մարդը ո՞նց կարա առավելություն տա ոչ թե իր աշխատությունը գրելուց ընդամենը 175 տարի առաջ ստեղծված տարբերակին, այլ ավելի հին, ասենք 390-ական թթ. գրված տեքստերին:  :Dntknw:

----------


## հովարս

> *Հայր մեր որ յերկինս ես, սուրբ եղիցի անուն քո* - տառերի գումարը հավասար է *666* 
> 
> (Իրականում այսպիսի բան չկա, կանխամտածված խեղաթյուրել եմ աղոթքի առաջին տողը` պահանջվող թիվը ստանալու համար, ինչը և անում են վերը նշված օրինակներում)


մենակ Հայր բառը կազմում է 5371, այդ ոնց հաշվեցիր, մաթիտ դասատուն դեռ կենդանի է՞, որ տուժի վարկ ստանաս:

----------

Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> մենակ Հայր բառը կազմում է 5371, այդ ոնց հաշվեցիր, մաթիտ դասատուն դեռ կենդանի է՞, որ տուժի վարկ ստանաս:


Իսկ տրամաբանությանդ դասատո՞ւն: Փորձիր գումարել հերթական թվանշանները, ոչ թե կարգային: Օրինակ ի-ն հավասար է ոչ թե 20, այլ 11:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. դադարեցեք օֆֆթոփ-խրախճանքը:*

----------

Արէա (26.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դավանաբանական բանավեճում պարտվեցիք ու հիմա ճարահատյալ անցել եք անկապ տեսանյութերի տեղադրմանը?  ոչ մի բան չկարողացաք հակադրել որ եսայիա 45:5-ում գրված է որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...ինչ-որ բերեցիք պարզվեց թարգմանչական աղավաղումմներ և նենգափոխումներ են Առաքելական եկեղցու կողմից...ինչպես ասում են ես ձեզ դավանաբանական բանավեճում շախ և մատ արեցի


Հնդկական վեդաներում ու ավեստայում գրված ա, որ բացի Եհովայից, լավ ել ուրիշ աստվածներ կան  :Wink: 
Նայած թե աստված ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում: Դու հավատում ես Եհովայի վկաների աստվածաշնչին, մեկ ուրիշը ՀԱԵ աստվածաշնչին, մեկն էլ ընդհանրապես բուդդիստ ա կամ ինդուս: Է ինչ? Էկեք իրար հետ կռվեք, ով կրեց նա էլ ճիշտ ա  :LOL: 
Մենակ կռվի ժամանակ թույլատրվում է օգտագործել սուրբ գրքերում գրված "հնարքները":

Գիտես ինչը չեմ հասկանում, որ զուտ աստվածային էությա բացահայտման և ընկալման հարցերը փորձում եք ենթարկեցնել մարդկային տրամաբանությանը: Օրինակ ինդուսը չի զարմանում, որ իրենց Վիշնուն մի քանի անգամ երկիր է եկել (մարմնավորվել է) մարդկանց փրկելու կամ կյանքը լավացնելու համար, նույնիսկ չի զարմանում, որ աստվածային ներկայության երկու կերպարները կարող են իրար հանդիպել ու իրար փորձել (Ռամա և Պարաշուռամա), չի զարմանում, որ ասվածնը կարող է երկրի վրա ծնվել իր իսկ կնոջից: Ինչի չի զարմանում? Որովհետև աստվածներ են, մարդը չի ստեղծվել աստվածներին հասկանալու համար, այլ ստեղծվել է աստվածներին եկրպագելու ու հնազանդվելու համար:
Իսկ դուք զարմանում և անհնարին եք համարում, որ Աստծո որդին կարող է Աստված լինել:
Էլ ինչ եմ խոսում? Դուք փորձում եք ամբող Ասվածաշունչը մեկնաբանել մարդկային տկար տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից, իսկ եթե համարում եք, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է, ապա Աստծո խոսը մարդկային տրամաբանությամբ վերլուծելը առնվազն անխելքություն է:

----------

aragats (01.10.2011), fanaid (28.08.2011), յոգի (01.09.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Հնդկական վեդաներում ու ավեստայում գրված ա, որ բացի Եհովայից, լավ ել ուրիշ աստվածներ կան 
> Նայած թե աստված ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում: Դու հավատում ես Եհովայի վկաների աստվածաշնչին, մեկ ուրիշը ՀԱԵ աստվածաշնչին, մեկն էլ ընդհանրապես բուդդիստ ա կամ ինդուս: Է ինչ? Էկեք իրար հետ կռվեք, ով կրեց նա էլ ճիշտ ա 
> Մենակ կռվի ժամանակ թույլատրվում է օգտագործել սուրբ գրքերում գրված "հնարքները":
> 
> Գիտես ինչը չեմ հասկանում, որ զուտ աստվածային էությա բացահայտման և ընկալման հարցերը փորձում եք ենթարկեցնել մարդկային տրամաբանությանը: Օրինակ ինդուսը չի զարմանում, որ իրենց Վիշնուն մի քանի անգամ երկիր է եկել (մարմնավորվել է) մարդկանց փրկելու կամ կյանքը լավացնելու համար, նույնիսկ չի զարմանում, որ աստվածային ներկայության երկու կերպարները կարող են իրար հանդիպել ու իրար փորձել (Ռամա և Պարաշուռամա), չի զարմանում, որ ասվածնը կարող է երկրի վրա ծնվել իր իսկ կնոջից: Ինչի չի զարմանում? Որովհետև աստվածներ են, մարդը չի ստեղծվել աստվածներին հասկանալու համար, այլ ստեղծվել է աստվածներին եկրպագելու ու հնազանդվելու համար:
> Իսկ դուք զարմանում և անհնարին եք համարում, որ Աստծո որդին կարող է Աստված լինել:
> Էլ ինչ եմ խոսում? Դուք փորձում եք ամբող Ասվածաշունչը մեկնաբանել մարդկային տկար տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից, իսկ եթե համարում եք, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքն է, ապա Աստծո խոսը մարդկային տրամաբանությամբ վերլուծելը առնվազն անխելքություն է:




եթե քննարկում ենք քրիստոնեության շուրջ , ապա քննարկումը պետք է ընթանա միայն Աստվածաշնչի շրջանակներում և նրանից դուրս չգա...այդ պատճառով Հինդուսների օրինակը տեղին չէ...և խնդիրը մարդկային ընմբռնողականությունը չէ..այլ այն որ Աստվածաշնչում չի գրված թե Աստված մարդացել է...եթե գրված լիներ. նոր կարելի էր խոսել մարդկային ըմբռնողականությունից, սակայն իմ ասածը այն  է, որ այդ գաղափարը Աստվածաշնչում չկա...հին կտակարանում աբողջությամբ գրված  է, որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...նոր կտակարանում չի գրված թե Եհովան մարմնացել է...եթե միակ Աստվածը ` եհվան չի մարմնացել ուրեմն Աստված չի մարմնացել..

----------

Varzor (01.09.2011)

----------


## luys747

> եթե քննարկում ենք քրիստոնեության շուրջ , ապա քննարկումը պետք է ընթանա միայն Աստվածաշնչի շրջանակներում և նրանից դուրս չգա...այդ պատճառով Հինդուսների օրինակը տեղին չէ...և խնդիրը մարդկային ընմբռնողականությունը չէ..այլ այն որ Աստվածաշնչում չի գրված թե Աստված մարդացել է...եթե գրված լիներ. նոր կարելի էր խոսել մարդկային ըմբռնողականությունից, սակայն իմ ասածը այն  է, որ այդ գաղափարը Աստվածաշնչում չկա...հին կտակարանում աբողջությամբ գրված  է, որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...նոր կտակարանում չի գրված թե Եհովան մարմնացել է...եթե միակ Աստվածը ` եհվան չի մարմնացել ուրեմն Աստված չի մարմնացել..


Հին կտակարանում գրված է, որ Աստված մեկ է,եվ Եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա: Սակայն Աստծոն ճանաչելու համար հավերժություն է հարկավոր, եվ այդ վկաները իրենց ճանաչածը առաջարկելով մարդկանց, դառնում են Եհովայի սուտ վկաներ: Նրանք իրավունք չունեն ասել այն, ինչ որ ճշմարտության հետ չի համընկնում: Մարդիկ իրենք իրենց չեն կարողանում լիարժեք ճանաչել, ուր մնաց Աստծուն: Մարդկանց խորհուրդ կտայի զգույշ լինել, եվ չլսել այդ վկաներին, իսկ Եհովայի վկաներ կազմակերպության անդամները շատ մեծ պատասխանատվություն են վերցնում իրենց վրա, սուտ վկայություններ տարածելով:

----------

ArtSus (31.08.2011), Shah (01.09.2011), Varzor (01.09.2011), հովարս (04.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> եթե քննարկում ենք քրիստոնեության շուրջ , ապա քննարկումը պետք է ընթանա միայն Աստվածաշնչի շրջանակներում և նրանից դուրս չգա...այդ պատճառով Հինդուսների օրինակը տեղին չէ...և խնդիրը մարդկային ընմբռնողականությունը չէ..այլ այն որ Աստվածաշնչում չի գրված թե Աստված մարդացել է...եթե գրված լիներ. նոր կարելի էր խոսել մարդկային ըմբռնողականությունից, սակայն իմ ասածը այն  է, որ այդ գաղափարը Աստվածաշնչում չկա...հին կտակարանում աբողջությամբ գրված  է, որ եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա...նոր կտակարանում չի գրված թե Եհովան մարմնացել է...եթե միակ Աստվածը ` եհվան չի մարմնացել ուրեմն Աստված չի մարմնացել..


Հինդուսները ինչի մարդիք չեն, թե նոյն Աստված չի ստեղծել ?  :Wink: 
Լավ, եթե քո կարծիով խոսքը ոչ թե ըմբռնողականության մեջ է, այլ զուտ Աստվածաշնչի գրվածքի, ապա խնդրում եմ բացատրես, թե նույն գրվածքը ինչպես է այդքան բազմաքանակ և բազմանշանակ ընալվում: Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ բոլորը սխալվում են և "մոլորված" են բացի Եհովայի վկաներից:
Ըստ քեզ ստացվում է, որ Աստվածաշունչը պետք է հասկանալ տեղ-տեղ ուղիղ և միանշանակ, իսկ տեղ-տեղ տրաաբանորեն ու վերուծական? Այդ դեպքում ամենաճիշտը օրթոդոքսալ հրեաներն են` բառացի և անվիճելի ընդունում են Հին կտակարանը:
Դու անընդհատ խոսում ես այն մասին, որ Աստվածաշնչու գրված չէ, որ Եհովան մարմնացել է: բայց աստվածաշնչում գրված էլ չի, որ չի մարմնացել: Եվ հետո քո պնդումը չի հակասում քրիստոնեական գաղափարախոսությանը, քանի որ Հայր աստվածը (Եհովան) հանդիսանում է Աստվածային էության այն անձը, որը Արարիչն է: Իսկ Հիսուսի աստված լինելու վերաբերյալ հենց Աստվածաշնչից բազմաթիվ հղումներ են կատարել հենց ֆորումի անդամները: Ինչե, սխալ հղումներ են կատարել, թե գրվածը սխալ է կամ սխալ են հասկանում?

----------


## Hurricane

> Հինդուսները ինչի մարդիք չեն, թե նոյն Աստված չի ստեղծել ? 
> Լավ, եթե քո կարծիով խոսքը ոչ թե ըմբռնողականության մեջ է, այլ զուտ Աստվածաշնչի գրվածքի, ապա խնդրում եմ բացատրես, թե նույն գրվածքը ինչպես է այդքան բազմաքանակ և բազմանշանակ ընալվում: Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ բոլորը սխալվում են և "մոլորված" են բացի Եհովայի վկաներից:
> Ըստ քեզ ստացվում է, որ Աստվածաշունչը պետք է հասկանալ տեղ-տեղ ուղիղ և միանշանակ, իսկ տեղ-տեղ տրաաբանորեն ու վերուծական? Այդ դեպքում ամենաճիշտը օրթոդոքսալ հրեաներն են` բառացի և անվիճելի ընդունում են Հին կտակարանը:
> Դու անընդհատ խոսում ես այն մասին, որ Աստվածաշնչու գրված չէ, որ Եհովան մարմնացել է: բայց աստվածաշնչում գրված էլ չի, որ չի մարմնացել: Եվ հետո քո պնդումը չի հակասում քրիստոնեական գաղափարախոսությանը, քանի որ Հայր աստվածը (Եհովան) հանդիսանում է Աստվածային էության այն անձը, որը Արարիչն է: Իսկ Հիսուսի աստված լինելու վերաբերյալ հենց Աստվածաշնչից բազմաթիվ հղումներ են կատարել հենց ֆորումի անդամները: Ինչե, սխալ հղումներ են կատարել, թե գրվածը սխալ է կամ սխալ են հասկանում?



ես օրինակ բերեցի Իսահակ նյուստոնին, Տոլստոյին, հիմա էլ ասեմ բանաստեղծ Ջոն Միլտոն, որոնք Վկաներ չէին, չէին էլ կարող լինել, բայց կարդացել են Աստվածաշունչը և ոչ մի երրորդության չեն հանդիպել...Ասածս այն է, որ միայն Եհովայի վկաները չի որ կարող են ճիշտ հասկանալ

----------

Varzor (01.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ես օրինակ բերեցի Իսահակ նյուստոնին, Տոլստոյին, հիմա էլ ասեմ բանաստեղծ Ջոն Միլտոն, որոնք Վկաներ չէին, չէին էլ կարող լինել, բայց կարդացել են Աստվածաշունչը և ոչ մի երրորդության չեն հանդիպել...Ասածս այն է, որ միայն Եհովայի վկաները չի որ կարող են ճիշտ հասկանալ


Լավ, ենթադրենք, թե դու լիովին ճիշտ ես այն հարցում, որ Աստվածաշնչում Սուրբ երրորդության մասին բան չկա գրված (չնայած հենց նույն թեմայում բազմաթիվ են հղումները հենց Աստվածաշնչից Երրոդության մասին, բայց ինչևէ` ենթադրենք...  :Wink:  )
Իսկ ինչու ես անտեսում այն մարդկանց կարծիքները, որոնք էլ գտնում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը հեչ էլ Աստծո կողմից թելագրված գիրք չէ, այլ ուղղակի տարբեր պատմությունների հավաքագրում, քաղվածք, մի քիչ հորինվածք, մի քիչ երևակայություն, խեղաթյուրված ինֆորմացիա և ուղղակի լավ մտածված ու շարադրված մտքեր: Ախր բացի Նյուտոնը ու Տոլստոյը ոչ պակաս հեղինակութոյւն վայելող ու գիտելիքներ ունեցող այրեր են եղել (ինչու չէ նաև կանայք  :Wink:  ), որոնք հանգել են այդ եզրակացությանը:
Բավականին լավ կերպով այդ մասին են վկայում նաև աստվածաշնչից ավելի հին այլ նյութեր, որոնցում նկարագրված են նույնատիպ պատմություններ և իրադարձություններ:
Հենց թեկուզ մենակ Նոյի պատմությունը` միանշանակ չես գտնի Աստվածաշնչի և ոչ մի ավելի հին օրինակ, քան Միջագետքի կավե սալիկներն են, կամ էլ Տիբեթյան տախտակները: Էլ չեմ ասում Եգիպտական գրառումները: Հիմա ինչ հիմքեր ունես դրանց չհավատալու? ինչ հիմքով են Եհովայի վկաները պնդում, որ Աստվածաշունչն է միակ ճշմարտությունը?
Եթե կուրորեն ընդունում ենք Աստվածաշունչը որպես միակ ճշմարտություն, առանց որևէ հիմնավոր պատճառի, ապա խոսելն ուղղակի անիմաստ է: Իսկ Եհովայի վկաները, իբր թե կուրորեն չեն ընդունում, քննադատում են կանոնիկ եկեղեցու գրվածքները, թարգմանությունները, բայց բացի դրանից նորից անհիմն կերպով ընդունում են Աստվածաշնչի իրենց տարբերակի անհերքելիությունը: Սա ուղղակիորեն հիշեցնում է արևմտյան քաղաքականության երկակի ստանդարտները և տառացիորեն խոսում է այս հարցի մարդկայնի հիմքերի մասին:

----------

aragats (01.10.2011), Արէա (02.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին օրերի թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա: Մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ, որ մինչև թեմայում գրառում անելը պետք է գոնե ուշադրություն դարձնել վերնագրին ու առաջին գրառմանը:*

----------


## հովարս

*Ինչու՞ են Եհովայի վկաները խուսափում զինվորական ծառայությունից*
Եհովայի վկաները, չընդունելով «Հայրենիք» հասկացությունը և մերժելով բոլոր պետական կառույցները, դեմ են նաև բանակին և զինվորական ծառայությանը: Անշուշտ, եհովականները ճիշտ են այն հարցում, որ պատմական բոլոր դարաշրջանում երկրագընդի վրա Սատանան զինվոր ականների միջոցով մեծագույն չարագործություններ է կատարել:...http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/news/inc...2011-09-25-379

----------


## Varzor

> *Ինչու՞ են Եհովայի վկաները խուսափում զինվորական ծառայությունից*
> Եհովայի վկաները, չընդունելով «Հայրենիք» հասկացությունը և մերժելով բոլոր պետական կառույցները, դեմ են նաև բանակին և զինվորական ծառայությանը: Անշուշտ, եհովականները ճիշտ են այն հարցում, որ պատմական բոլոր դարաշրջանում երկրագընդի վրա Սատանան զինվոր ականների միջոցով մեծագույն չարագործություններ է կատարել:...http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/news/inc...2011-09-25-379


Բայց հենց էդ նույն զինվորականները բազմիցս իրենց կյանքի գնով պահպանել են իրենց ժողովրդին ու նրա հավատքը: Նույն զինվորականները Աստվածաշնչում եբրայացիների համար ավետյաց երկիր էին գրավում` Աստծո կամքով:
Հիմա ինչ ոչ թավիթ թագավորը, ոչ էլ ասնեք Սողոմոնը զինվորականներ չունեին? Նույն քրիստոնե նահատաներից ոմանք զինվորականներ չէին?

Ձենները տաք տեղից ա գալիս, քանի որ մեր զինվորները պահպանում են նույնիսկ իրենց` Եհովայի վկաներին: Ու փոխանակ շնորհակալ լինեն, որ այնքան ապահով են, որ կարողանում են իրենց պառակտիչ գործողությունները անել, դեռ մի բան ել ցեխ են լցնում?

Ինձ համար եհովայի վկաների պահվածքը լիովին համարժեք է արևմտյան երկրների վարած երկակի քաղաքականությանը:

----------

Freeman (27.09.2011), Hayazn (27.09.2011), min-mak (05.10.2011), հովարս (26.09.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Շատ ավելի նպատակահարմար է ունենալ մեկ հատ ավել թուրք թշնամի , քան մեկ հատ ավել Հայ եհովաի վկա , որովհետև սրանք երկիրը քանդում են ներսից  , իսկ թուրքը այդ հնարավորությունը չունի :

----------

Meme (27.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ ավելի նպատակահարմար է ունենալ մեկ հատ ավել թուրք թշնամի , քան մեկ հատ ավել Հայ եհովաի վկա , որովհետև սրանք երկիրը քանդում են ներսից  , իսկ թուրքը այդ հնարավորությունը չունի :


Ոչ մեկն էլ նպատակահարմար չէ  :Wink: 
Բայց այդես պետք չի կտրուկ դատել: Եհովային վկան էլ հայ է, միգուցե մոլորված է: Ավելի լավ է ջանքեր գործադրել այդ մարդուն մոլորության ճիրաններից փրկելու համար, քան թե դասել նրան թշնամիների շարքը: Ի վերջո բոլոր մարդիք էլ մեղսավոր են ու սխալներ են գործում:

----------

Freeman (27.09.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Արէա (27.09.2011), Արծիվ (01.10.2011), յոգի (29.09.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ոչ մեկն էլ նպատակահարմար չէ 
> Բայց այդես պետք չի կտրուկ դատել: Եհովային վկան էլ հայ է, միգուցե մոլորված է: Ավելի լավ է ջանքեր գործադրել այդ մարդուն մոլորության ճիրաններից փրկելու համար, քան թե դասել նրան թշնամիների շարքը: Ի վերջո բոլոր մարդիք էլ մեղսավոր են ու սխալներ են գործում:


Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատում Վարզոր, բայց արդյոք գիտե՞ս թե ինչ ձևով պետք է Եհովայի վակային դարձի բերես, արդյոք դու ունե՞ս այն ինչը կբավարարի այդ վկաներին հետ կանգնել սխալ ուղղուց և ընդունել Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, եթե այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը ունես ուրեմն կարող ես դա անել իսկ եթե զուտ մարդկային գիտելիքներով, գաղափարներով և ֆանտազիաներով պետք է նրանց ուղղուն վերջ դնեդ ասեմ որ դա հնարավոր չէ և չի էլ լինի: Եհովայի վկաներից շատ շատերը մոլորված գառներ են իսկ մնացածը չափից շատ տեղեկացված իրենց սուտ առաքելությանը և ինչու չէ նրանց մեջ կան նաև շատերը որ դրամական մեծ օգնություն են ստանում, իհարկե այդ վկաները հիմնականում ապրում են ԱՄՆ ում իսկ Հայաստանի Եհովայի վկաները հիմնականում խաբված են և չքավորության մատնված: Ինչև է խոսքս եզրափակեմ նրանով որ նրանց մի միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ճշմարիտ խոսքով պետք է ապաշխարհության բերես քանի որ Քրիստոս նույնպես մեռավ և հարություն առավ նրանց նման մեղավորների ու մոլորյալների համար, ինչպես և մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի համար:

----------

Renata (03.10.2011), Varzor (02.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շատ ավելի նպատակահարմար է ունենալ մեկ հատ ավել թուրք թշնամի , քան մեկ հատ ավել Հայ եհովաի վկա , որովհետև սրանք երկիրը քանդում են ներսից  , իսկ թուրքը այդ հնարավորությունը չունի :


Դու քո ասածից բան հասկացար ?  :Smile: 
Ես քեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն չեմ քանի որ դու ինձ համար Եհովայի վկայից լավը չես (անձնական մի ընդունիր), և եթե նրանք իրենց ուղղու մեջ են սխալ, դու էլ քո ապրած կյանքի ու գործերի մեջ (քանզի արդար ու անսխալ մարդ չկա աշխարհում): Դու իսկապես քո խոսքով դատում ես մարդկանց անկախ նրանց ով լինելուն և հենց քո այդ նույն խոսքով դատապարտություն բերում քո անձի վրա: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է մի դատիր որ չդատվես, քանզի դատաստանը իմն է ասում է Տեր Աստված: 
Կարող ես մի բանով լավություն արա դիմացինիտ իսկ եթե ոչ *ԳՈՆԵ* վատություն մի արա  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (05.10.2011), Malxas (03.10.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Varzor (02.10.2011), Ավետիք (03.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատում Վարզոր, բայց արդյոք գիտե՞ս թե ինչ ձևով պետք է Եհովայի վակային դարձի բերես, արդյոք դու ունե՞ս այն ինչը կբավարարի այդ վկաներին հետ կանգնել սխալ ուղղուց և ընդունել Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, եթե այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը ունես ուրեմն կարող ես դա անել իսկ եթե զուտ մարդկային գիտելիքներով, գաղափարներով և ֆանտազիաներով պետք է նրանց ուղղուն վերջ դնեդ ասեմ որ դա հնարավոր չէ և չի էլ լինի: Եհովայի վկաներից շատ շատերը մոլորված գառներ են իսկ մնացածը չափից շատ տեղեկացված իրենց սուտ առաքելությանը և ինչու չէ նրանց մեջ կան նաև շատերը որ դրամական մեծ օգնություն են ստանում, իհարկե այդ վկաները հիմնականում ապրում են ԱՄՆ ում իսկ Հայաստանի Եհովայի վկաները հիմնականում խաբված են և չքավորության մատնված: Ինչև է խոսքս եզրափակեմ նրանով որ նրանց մի միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ճշմարիտ խոսքով պետք է ապաշխարհության բերես քանի որ Քրիստոս նույնպես մեռավ և հարություն առավ նրանց նման մեղավորների ու մոլորյալների համար, ինչպես և մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի համար:


Խելացի, բայց մոլորյալ վկաներին դարձի են բերում (ու մի քանի անգամ էլ իմ մոտ է ստացվել  :Wink: ) միմիայն հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչով ապացուցելով, որ իրենց գրականությունը սուտ է և հորինովի: Իսկ մոլեռանդ, լիովին լվացված ուղեղներին մայն շոկն է ուշքի բերում` վախը, սովորական երկրային վախը: Բայց կան դեպքեր, որ մարդիք նույնիսկ իրենց երեխաների ու հանրազատների կյանքի գնով էլ չեն ուղղվում, այ դրանք ուղղակի վերջին ստադիայի զոմբիներ են, մենակ իրանց շամանը կարա իրանց հետ  բերի, իսկ շամանն էլ սովորաբար ավելի խելոք ա ու հաշվենակատ, այ ինքը հաստատ վախի մեծ զգացողություն ունի ու վախից կքարոզի նույնիսկ Ղուրան  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (05.10.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Արծիվ (03.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Խելացի, բայց մոլորյալ վկաներին դարձի են բերում (ու մի քանի անգամ էլ իմ մոտ է ստացվել ) միմիայն հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչով ապացուցելով, որ իրենց գրականությունը սուտ է և հորինովի: Իսկ մոլեռանդ, լիովին լվացված ուղեղներին մայն շոկն է ուշքի բերում` վախը, սովորական երկրային վախը: Բայց կան դեպքեր, որ մարդիք նույնիսկ իրենց երեխաների ու հանրազատների կյանքի գնով էլ չեն ուղղվում, այ դրանք ուղղակի վերջին ստադիայի զոմբիներ են, մենակ իրանց շամանը կարա իրանց հետ  բերի, իսկ շամանն էլ սովորաբար ավելի խելոք ա ու հաշվենակատ, այ ինքը հաստատ վախի մեծ զգացողություն ունի ու վախից կքարոզի նույնիսկ Ղուրան


Վարզոր ջան կարծում եմ որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է նաև Աստվածաշնչային գիտություն ունենա որը նրան կօգնի ճիշտ հավատքով ապրել այլապես այդ մարդը կմոլորվի և կհեռանա ճիշտ Քրիստոնեությունից և աստվածաշնչի ճիշտ խոսքից: Աստվածաշնչի մեջ Աստված ասում է՝ Իմ ժողովուրդը գիտություն չունենալու պատճառով մոլորվեց, հիմա ամբողջովին համարը չգիտեմ որ գտնեմ կգրեմ: Շատ լավ բան է Աստծուն հավատալը բայց Տերը մեզանից ուզում որ մենք դրա հետ մեկտեղ իր խոսքի գիտությունը ունենանք և հետևենք Աստվածաշնչի ճիշտ և անխարդախ վարդապետությանը որպիսի սխալ ճանապարհ չնտրենք կամ էլ ինչպես աստվածաչունչն է զգուշացնում գառան մորթով գայլերը մեզ կուլ չտան և իրենց սուտ ու կեղծ վարդապետությունը չմտցնեն մեր գլուխը:
Առայժմս այսքանը  :Smile:

----------

Renata (03.10.2011), Varzor (03.10.2011), Ավետիք (03.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

շատ երկար եմ հետևում այս թեմային , ու մտքովս երբեք չի անցել գրառում անել , ասելիք չունեմ , բայց հիմա ուզում եմ կիսվել այն զգացողության հետ , որ տիրում է ինձ ամեն անգամ,երբ մտնում եմ այս թեման կամ իրական կյանքում հանդիպում եմ եհովականի:Անընդհատ մտածում եմ մարդ էլ այս լուսավոր դարում հավատքի զոմբի դառնա, եթե երկու հազար տարի առաջ հնարավոր էր չարի ու բարու պրիմիտիվ պատկերացումներով մարդու վրա ազդել , նրան վախեցնել , մի կերպ  հասկանում եմ, բայց , որ հիմա , մարդը զոմբիանում է այն մտքից թե աստված`այն էլ մուտացիայի ենթարկված ,(մեղա, մեղա ~)իրեն կպատժի, եթե օրինակ շփվի իրենց շարքերից հետ կանգնած անդամից, մի տեսակ սկսում եմ կասկածել , միթե այս երկու հազար տարիները հասարակ մահկանացուի հոգեբանությանն ու մտածողությանը ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չեն տվել , ախր արդեն տիեզերք ենք թռնում,ու նման լիքը բաներ , որ սկսեմ թվել օրը կվերջանա:
Կրոնը փիլիսոփայություն է , ու մեր ժողովուրդը վաղուց կատարել է իր ընտրությունը, դրա վրա մի հսկայական մշակույթ կառուցելով, մնացածը ունայնություն է:ի~նչ եք ընկել տառակերության հետևից, թարգմանության մեջ սխալ ու ճիշտ եք փնտրում...
Ապրեք լիարժեք կյանքով, սիրեք սիրվեք, պայքարեք լավ կյանքի համար, բայց ի սեր աշխարհի բոլոր աստվածների զոմբի մի դարձեք ու մի փորձեք զոմբիացնել ուրիշներին, դա մե~ղք է... :Tongue:

----------

aragats (03.10.2011), Mark Pauler (06.10.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Varzor (03.10.2011), zanazan (03.10.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (04.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան կարծում եմ որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է նաև Աստվածաշնչային գիտություն ունենա որը նրան կօգնի ճիշտ հավատքով ապրել այլապես այդ մարդը կմոլորվի և կհեռանա ճիշտ Քրիստոնեությունից և աստվածաշնչի ճիշտ խոսքից: Աստվածաշնչի մեջ Աստված ասում է՝ Իմ ժողովուրդը գիտություն չունենալու պատճառով մոլորվեց, հիմա ամբողջովին համարը չգիտեմ որ գտնեմ կգրեմ: Շատ լավ բան է Աստծուն հավատալը բայց Տերը մեզանից ուզում որ մենք դրա հետ մեկտեղ իր խոսքի գիտությունը ունենանք և հետևենք Աստվածաշնչի ճիշտ և անխարդախ վարդապետությանը որպիսի սխալ ճանապարհ չնտրենք կամ էլ ինչպես աստվածաչունչն է զգուշացնում գառան մորթով գայլերը մեզ կուլ չտան և իրենց սուտ ու կեղծ վարդապետությունը չմտցնեն մեր գլուխը:
> Առայժմս այսքանը


Գաղափարապես` ճիշտ է: Բայց արդյոք քո ասաճից հետևում է ու Աստվածաշունչ չճանաչողները չեն կարող մաքուր և անբասիր կյանքով ապրել?
Ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում Աստվածաշունչն ընդամենը լրացուչիչ օգնություն է հավատացյալ մարդու համար: Բայց մարդն առաջին հռրթին պիտի միարդ լինի, պիտի իրեն տրված ուղեղը աշխատացնի, տեսնի աշխարհը, հասկանա պարզագույն ճշմարտություններ ու ամենակարևորը ունենա ներքին հոգևոր բարոյականություն և ԽԻՂՃ:

----------

aragats (03.10.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Արծիվ (03.10.2011), Գեա (03.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Գաղափարապես` ճիշտ է: Բայց արդյոք քո ասաճից հետևում է ու Աստվածաշունչ չճանաչողները չեն կարող մաքուր և անբասիր կյանքով ապրել?
> Ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում Աստվածաշունչն ընդամենը լրացուչիչ օգնություն է հավատացյալ մարդու համար: Բայց մարդն առաջին հռրթին պիտի միարդ լինի, պիտի իրեն տրված ուղեղը աշխատացնի, տեսնի աշխարհը, հասկանա պարզագույն ճշմարտություններ ու ամենակարևորը ունենա ներքին հոգևոր բարոյականություն և ԽԻՂՃ:


Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է մաքուր կյանք ապրել երկրի վրա բայց դա չէ էականը և Աստվածաշունչը լրացուցիչ օգնություն չէ իսկական հավատացյալի համար այլ հիմնական օգնություն: Համաձայն եմ մարդ առաջին հերթին պետք է մարդ լինի նոր մնացածը և չանտեսի այն ինչ կատարվում է իր շուրջը, կարողանա հասարակ և պրիմիտիվ բաները զանազանել աշխատացնելով իր սեփական ուղեղը, ինչու չէ շատ կարևոր է այդպես կոչված մարդու խիղճը քանի որ պահեր են լինում երբ մեր խիղճն է մեզ արդնացնում երբ որևէ մի սխալ քայլի ենք դիմում: Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ յուրաքանչյուրս ունենանք այս բոլոր հատկությունները և ապրենք արդար և բարի կյանք չթունավորելով ուրիշի կյանքը: Բայց մարդ չի կարող հենվել այս բոլորի վրա և փորձի Աստծու մոտ արդարանալ քանի որ Աստված մեզ լավ է ճանաչում որովհետև մենք բոլորս նրա ստեղծագործություններն ենք: Մենք չենք կարող այդ բոլոր հատկություններով հանդերձ, այսինքն լինելով՝ լավ մարդ, բարի անձնավորություն, դիմացինին կամեցող, մի խոսքով Աստվածաշնչի 10 պատվիրաները պահելով արդարանանք Նրա առջև քանի որ դա անհնար է: Մարդը մեռնում է իր նախահորից ժառանգած բնության պատճառով այլ ոչ թէ այս կյանքում մեղքեր գործելու, վատ մարդ լինելու, սպանելու, գողություն անելու ու անառակ և անբարո կյանք ապրելու պատճառով: Դրա համար շատ լավ բան է մարդ լինելը, բարի և սրտանց լինելը և ամենակարևոր խիղճ ունենալը այս ժամանակավոր կյանքում, բայց դրանց վրա մենք հւոյս չենք կարող դնել նա մանավանդ պարծենալ դրանով Աստծո մոտ: Ունենալով այդ մարդկային բոլոր թանկարժեք հատկությունները մենք միշտ պետք է մեր հույսը դնենք Աստծո վրա և ընդունենք որ Նա է Տերը և Նա էր որ իր որդին ուղարկեց կորածին փրկելու համար: Ամենակարևոր Աստված մեղավոր չէ որ մարդ սխալ է հասկանում իրեն և իր գիտությունը չունենալու պատճառով դառնում է վկաներ կամ և այլն և եթե մարդիկ հավատքի հետ միասին Աստվածաշնի իսկական գիտություն ունենան ապա նրանց հեշտ չի լինի խաբելը իսկ եթե առանց գիտության հավատք ունենան այդ ժամանակ շուտ կմոլորվեն և կյանքին ուրիշ հայացքով կնայեն: Մի մոռացեք սիրելիներ որ այս բոլոր տիեզերքը, մոլորակները իր սքանչելի բնությամբ Աստված է ստեղծել որպիսի մարդ կարողանա խելացիորեն վայելի այն ինչ տրվել է իրեն և հավատքով, ճշմարտությամբ և արդարությամբ ապրի իր կյանքը և դրա հետ միասին փառք տա իր Աստծուն և ամենակարևորը ընդունի Նրա փրկության ծրագիրը որ է հավատալ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես փրկիչ և Տեր:

----------

Ավետիք (03.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Առակաց 8:32 ից մինչև 9:11*

_Արդ, որդեա՛կ, լսի՛ր ինձ. երանի նրանց, որ պահում են իմ ճանապարհները։ Լսեցէ՛ք իմաստութիւնը, եւ դուք կը լինէք իմաստուն. մի՛ շեղուէք դրանից։ Երանի այն մարդուն, որ կը լսի ինձ,եւ այն մարդուն, որ կը պահի իմ ճանապարհները, մշտապէս կը տքնի իմ դռների առջեւ եւ կը պահպանի իմ դռների շեմերը։ Իմ ուղիները կեանքի ուղիներ են, եւ Տէրն է սահմանել իմ կամքը։ Բայց ովքեր մեղանչում են իմ դէմ, նրանք ամբարշտանում են իրենց հոգու մէջ, եւ ովքեր ատում են ինձ, նրանք սիրում են մահը։ 
Իմաստութիւնը շինեց իր տունը եւ կանգնեցրեց եօթը սիւներ, մորթեց իր անասունները, խառնեց պատրաստեց գինին, պատրաստեց նաեւ իր սեղանը։ Նա ուղարկեց իր ծառաներին, որ բարձր ձայնով հրաւիրեն իր հացկերոյթին, եւ ասաց. «Ով անզգամ է, թող գայ ինձ մօտ»։ Իսկ պակասամիտներին ասաց. «Եկէք կերէ՛ք իմ հացից եւ խմեցէ՛ք իմ գինուց, որ պատրաստել եմ ձեզ համար։ Թողէ՛ք յիմարութիւնը, եւ դուք կ՚ապրէք, իմաստութի՛ւն փնտռեցէք,եւ դուք կը փրկուէք, իմացութեա՛մբ ուղղեցէք ձեր խոհեմութիւնը եւ ճի՛շտ իմաստով հասկացէք խրատը»։ Ով խրատ է տալիս չարերին, նա անարգանք է ստանում, եւ ով յանդիմանում է ամբարիշտներին, նա ատելութիւն է վաստակում։ Մի՛ յանդիմանիր չարերին, որ քեզ չատեն, յանդիմանի՛ր իմաստունին, եւ նա կը սիրի քեզ,խրատի՛ր յիմարին, եւ նա աւելի շատ կ՚ատի քեզ։ Իմաստունին բացատրի՛ր պատճառը, եւ նա աւելի՛ իմաստուն կը լինի, սովորեցրո՛ւ արդարին,եւ նա կ՚աւելացնի իր ընկալումը։ Իմաստութեան սկիզբը Տիրոջ երկիւղն է, արդարների խորհուրդը՝ խոհեմութիւն, օրէնքի իմացութիւնը մտքի հարստութիւն է։ Օրինա՛կ առ սրանք, եւ դու կ՚ապրես երկար, ու կ՚աւելանան քո կեանքի տարիները։_

----------

Ավետիք (03.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է մաքուր կյանք ապրել երկրի վրա բայց դա չէ էականը և Աստվածաշունչը լրացուցիչ օգնություն չէ իսկական հավատացյալի համար այլ հիմնական օգնություն: Համաձայն եմ մարդ առաջին հերթին պետք է մարդ լինի նոր մնացածը և չանտեսի այն ինչ կատարվում է իր շուրջը, կարողանա հասարակ և պրիմիտիվ բաները զանազանել աշխատացնելով իր սեփական ուղեղը, ինչու չէ շատ կարևոր է այդպես կոչված մարդու խիղճը քանի որ պահեր են լինում երբ մեր խիղճն է մեզ արդնացնում երբ որևէ մի սխալ քայլի ենք դիմում: Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ յուրաքանչյուրս ունենանք այս բոլոր հատկությունները և ապրենք արդար և բարի կյանք չթունավորելով ուրիշի կյանքը: Բայց մարդ չի կարող հենվել այս բոլորի վրա և փորձի Աստծու մոտ արդարանալ քանի որ Աստված մեզ լավ է ճանաչում որովհետև մենք բոլորս նրա ստեղծագործություններն ենք: Մենք չենք կարող այդ բոլոր հատկություններով հանդերձ, այսինքն լինելով՝ լավ մարդ, բարի անձնավորություն, դիմացինին կամեցող, մի խոսքով Աստվածաշնչի 10 պատվիրաները պահելով արդարանանք Նրա առջև քանի որ դա անհնար է: Մարդը մեռնում է իր նախահորից ժառանգած բնության պատճառով այլ ոչ թէ այս կյանքում մեղքեր գործելու, վատ մարդ լինելու, սպանելու, գողություն անելու ու անառակ և անբարո կյանք ապրելու պատճառով: Դրա համար շատ լավ բան է մարդ լինելը, բարի և սրտանց լինելը և ամենակարևոր խիղճ ունենալը այս ժամանակավոր կյանքում, բայց դրանց վրա մենք հւոյս չենք կարող դնել նա մանավանդ պարծենալ դրանով Աստծո մոտ: Ունենալով այդ մարդկային բոլոր թանկարժեք հատկությունները մենք միշտ պետք է մեր հույսը դնենք Աստծո վրա և ընդունենք որ Նա է Տերը և Նա էր որ իր որդին ուղարկեց կորածին փրկելու համար: Ամենակարևոր Աստված մեղավոր չէ որ մարդ սխալ է հասկանում իրեն և իր գիտությունը չունենալու պատճառով դառնում է վկաներ կամ և այլն և եթե մարդիկ հավատքի հետ միասին Աստվածաշնի իսկական գիտություն ունենան ապա նրանց հեշտ չի լինի խաբելը իսկ եթե առանց գիտության հավատք ունենան այդ ժամանակ շուտ կմոլորվեն և կյանքին ուրիշ հայացքով կնայեն: Մի մոռացեք սիրելիներ որ այս բոլոր տիեզերքը, մոլորակները իր սքանչելի բնությամբ Աստված է ստեղծել որպիսի մարդ կարողանա խելացիորեն վայելի այն ինչ տրվել է իրեն և հավատքով, ճշմարտությամբ և արդարությամբ ապրի իր կյանքը և դրա հետ միասին փառք տա իր Աստծուն և ամենակարևորը ընդունի Նրա փրկության ծրագիրը որ է հավատալ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես փրկիչ և Տեր:


Արի թեման չխառնենք, թեման Եհովայի վկաների մասին է: Իսկ Աստվածաշնչի դերի և բնույթի վերաբերյալ տարբեր այլ թեմաներ կան:
Դրանցում դարբեր կարծիքներ կան Աստվածաշնչի դերի ու նշանակության վերաբերյալ: Օրինակ` http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...-դեպքեր
Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, ապա այդ թեմայում բազամթիվ գրառումներ ունեմ Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Կարեն Կանտարով

ես ԵհՈվայի վկա էի,մոլորվել եմ,Օգնեցեք....

----------


## Varzor

> ես ԵհՈվայի վկա էի,մոլորվել եմ,Օգնեցեք....


Մենակ այն որ "էիր" ու գիտակցում ես որ մոլորվել ես, արդեն իսկ փրկության սկիզբն է  :Smile: 
Ավելի լավ կլինի մտնես եկեղեցի, զրուցես մեր հոգևորականների հետ:
Մեկ էլ կարող ես օգտվել qahana.am կայքից:

Իսկ կարելի է իմանալ, ինչպես ես գիտակցել որ մոլորվել ես?

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (04.10.2011), հովարս (05.10.2011)

----------


## pulcar

> ես ԵհՈվայի վկա էի,մոլորվել եմ,Օգնեցեք....



    Իսկ ի՞նչ օգնություն ես ակնկալում: :Think:

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (04.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արի թեման չխառնենք, թեման Եհովայի վկաների մասին է: Իսկ Աստվածաշնչի դերի և բնույթի վերաբերյալ տարբեր այլ թեմաներ կան:
> Դրանցում դարբեր կարծիքներ կան Աստվածաշնչի դերի ու նշանակության վերաբերյալ: Օրինակ` 
> «Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված տարօրինակ դաժան վիճելի դեպքեր»
> Եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, ապա այդ թեմայում բազամթիվ գրառումներ ունեմ Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերյալ:



Թեման խառնելու մտադրություն էլ չունեմ, ասածս նա է որ եթե իրապես փափագտ է ու շատ ես ցանկանում վկաներին օգնես պետք է կարողանաս Աստվածաշունչը ճիշտ բացատրես նրանց և դավանես նրանց որ Հիսուսով է միակ փրկությունը իսկ եթե այստեղ վկաների մասին թեմա եք բացել որ միայն քարկոծեք նրանց ու անընդհատ ասել որ նրանք մոլորված են և այլն դա արդեն ուրիշ բան: Կարիք չկա մարդ իրեն սրբի տեղ դնի ու միայն դիմացինին քննադատի քանի որ բոլորս էլ մեղքի մեջ ենք և բոլորս կարիք ունենք Աստծո ողորմության: Մնաս բարով  :Bye:

----------


## Varzor

> Թեման խառնելու մտադրություն էլ չունեմ, ասածս նա է որ եթե իրապես* փափագտ է ու շատ ես ցանկանում վկաներին օգնես* պետք է կարողանաս Աստվածաշունչը ճիշտ բացատրես նրանց և դավանես նրանց որ Հիսուսով է միակ փրկությունը իսկ եթե այստեղ վկաների մասին թեմա եք բացել որ միայն քարկոծեք նրանց ու անընդհատ ասել որ նրանք մոլորված են և այլն դա արդեն ուրիշ բան: Կարիք չկա մարդ իրեն սրբի տեղ դնի ու միայն դիմացինին քննադատի քանի որ բոլորս էլ մեղքի մեջ ենք և բոլորս կարիք ունենք Աստծո ողորմության: Մնաս բարով


Բնավ չեմ փափագում Վկաներին օգնել, բայց եթե զգում եմ, որ կարիքը կա` փորձում եմ: Ու ոչ թե նրանց քարոզում եմ, որ փրկությունը Հիսուսով ա, այլ բացատրում եմ, որ այն ինչ իրենց սովորեցնում են այդքան էլ չի համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչին: Պարտադիր չի սուրբ լինես, որ դիմացինիդ քննադատես: Ոնց սդու ես ասում` անմեղ մարդ չկա, իսկ քո ասածի պարագայում` քննադատություն չի կարող լինել:
Թեման բացված չի միայն քարկոծելու կամ քննադատելու համար: Ընդամենը կարծիքների փոխանակման, ինչու չէ նաև ինֆորմացիայի լրացման համար:
Լոյսն ընդ քեզ  :Smile:

----------

aragats (05.10.2011), Գեա (05.10.2011), յոգի (11.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բնավ չեմ փափագում Վկաներին օգնել, բայց եթե զգում եմ, որ կարիքը կա` փորձում եմ: Ու ոչ թե նրանց քարոզում եմ, որ փրկությունը Հիսուսով ա, այլ բացատրում եմ, որ այն ինչ իրենց սովորեցնում են այդքան էլ չի համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչին: Պարտադիր չի սուրբ լինես, որ դիմացինիդ քննադատես: Ոնց սդու ես ասում` անմեղ մարդ չկա, իսկ քո ասածի պարագայում` քննադատություն չի կարող լինել:
> Թեման բացված չի միայն քարկոծելու կամ քննադատելու համար: Ընդամենը կարծիքների փոխանակման, ինչու չէ նաև ինֆորմացիայի լրացման համար:
> Լոյսն ընդ քեզ


Եթե կարծում ես որ քարոզում եմ ուրեմն լավ եմ անում քանի որ դրանով է նրանց փրկությունը ու ինձ համար միևնույն է դու կհամաձայնվես կարծիքիս հետ թե ոչ:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե կարծում ես որ քարոզում եմ ուրեմն լավ եմ անում քանի որ դրանով է նրանց փրկությունը ու ինձ համար միևնույն է դու կհամաձայնվես կարծիքիս հետ թե ոչ:


Ես ոչ մի բառ չեմ ասել քո քարոզելու մասին  :Wink: 
Բայց քարոզում ես՝ քարոզիր, ինձ դրանից ոչ տաք ա, ոչ էլ սառը:

Հ.Գ.
Եթե միևնույն է,թե ինչպես կվերաբերվեն արտահայտվածդ կարծիքին, ապա արդյոք իմաստ ունի այն արտահայտել?

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես ոչ մի բառ չեմ ասել քո քարոզելու մասին 
> Բայց քարոզում ես՝ քարոզիր, ինձ դրանից ոչ տաք ա, ոչ էլ սառը:


Ավելի վատ որ որ քեզ համար ոչ տաք ոչ էլ սառը, բայց հետաքրքիրա էլ ի՞նչի ես ցույց տալիս որ այդքան մտահոգված ես վկանների մասին, քանի որ չեմ կարծում թե դու այդքան շատ ես ուզում մոլորվածներին օգնել  :Wink:

----------

Ավետիք (18.10.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ավելի վատ որ որ քեզ համար ոչ տաք ոչ էլ սառը, բայց հետաքրքիրա էլ ի՞նչի ես ցույց տալիս որ այդքան մտահոգված ես վկանների մասին, քանի որ չեմ կարծում թե դու այդքան շատ ես ուզում մոլորվածներին օգնել


Դե հիմա լավ է վատ է, դա իմ անձնականն է  :Wink: 
Ես մտահոգված եմ ոչ թե վկաների անհատական վիճակով, այլ երևույթով: Այդ երևույթը պառակտիչ և քայքայիչ բնույնթ է կրում առանց այն էլ պառակտված և ճնշված ազգի վրա: Խնդիրս ոչ թե մոլորվածներին օգնելն է, այլ այդ երևույթը հնարավորինս հեռու պահելը իմ անձնական շրջապատից: Ու թե և ՀԱԵ-ի ակտիվ կողմնակից չեմ, բայց համարում եմ, որ եթե ունես քոնը, ապա էլ պետք չի ուրիշինի մեջ քիթը խոթել:
Ինչպես ջիվանին են ասել "...հավատք ունեմ, քո հավատքդ ինձ պետք չէ...": Համարյա բոլոր աղանդների ներկայացուցիչները պոտենցյալ գործակալներ են ու նույնիսկ պոտենցյալ հայրենիքի դավաճաններ: Այ հենց սա է ինձ մտահոգում, թե չե ինչ ուզում են անեն, մենակ ինձ ու իմ մտերիմներին վնաս չտան:

----------

aragats (18.10.2011), zanazan (18.10.2011), Գեա (19.10.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Դու քո ասածից բան հասկացար ? 
> Ես քեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն չեմ քանի որ դու ինձ համար Եհովայի վկայից լավը չես (անձնական մի ընդունիր), և եթե նրանք իրենց ուղղու մեջ են սխալ, դու էլ քո ապրած կյանքի ու գործերի մեջ (քանզի արդար ու անսխալ մարդ չկա աշխարհում): Դու իսկապես քո խոսքով դատում ես մարդկանց անկախ նրանց ով լինելուն և հենց քո այդ նույն խոսքով դատապարտություն բերում քո անձի վրա: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է մի դատիր որ չդատվես, քանզի դատաստանը իմն է ասում է Տեր Աստված: 
> Կարող ես մի բանով լավություն արա դիմացինիտ իսկ եթե ոչ *ԳՈՆԵ* վատություն մի արա


եթե այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանես ապա , ոչ միայն ես այլ դու էլ կսկսես իմ ասածից բան հասկանալ :

ՀԱՐՑ ..........   Ձեր կարծիքով մինչև այսօր եհովաի վկաները քանի Հայորդու են զինաթափ արել :

Միուս ակումբցիներին նույնպես հրավիրում եմ պատասխանելու այս հարցին :

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (21.10.2011)

----------


## laro

Լավ, իսկ ինչպես հասկանանք տվյալ մարդը Եհովայի վկա  է, թե ոչ?

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (22.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Կարեն Կանտարովի՝ թեման շեղող և զրուցարանի վերածող վերջին գրառումներն ու դրանց հիման վրա ծավալված երկխոսությունները ջնջվել են, իսկ վերոնշյալ ակումբցին ստացել է համապատասխան տուգանային միավորներ և նախազգուշացում: Թեմաները լուրջ քննարկումների համար են, ոչ թե դեսից-դենից զրուցելու:*

----------

Moonwalker (23.10.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (23.10.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Լավ, իսկ ինչպես հասկանանք տվյալ մարդը Եհովայի վկա  է, թե ոչ?


Իրենց վարդապետությունից, իսկ վարդապետությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է Աստվածաշունչը լավ իմանաս:

----------


## Varzor

> Իրենց վարդապետությունից, իսկ վարդապետությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է Աստվածաշունչը լավ իմանաս:


Բայց ինչու այդքան բարդ?
Հարցնում ես` մարդը ասում է "Ես Եհովայի vկա եմ"  :Wink:  Ու միանգամից ավելացնում է "Եթե ցանկանում եք փրկվել, ապա մենք ձեզ գրքեր կտանք, որ դուք կարդաք ու ձեր ուղեղը լվացվի հավատաք"  :LOL:

----------

Vaio (24.10.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Բայց ինչու այդքան բարդ?
> Հարցնում ես` մարդը ասում է "Ես Եհովայի vկա եմ"  Ու միանգամից ավելացնում է "Եթե ցանկանում եք փրկվել, ապա մենք ձեզ գրքեր կտանք, որ դուք կարդաք ու ձեր ուղեղը լվացվի հավատաք"


Բա որ այդքան հեշտ ձեր հարցին պատասխանում են , ինչու իմ հարցին էլ չեն այդքան հեշտ պատասխանում , որը ես դրել եմ այս թեմաի 948 համարում :
Հարցն հետևյալն է .  « գրառումը տեղափոխում եմ անբողջությամբ » հարցը տրված է  « Աչծիվ » - ին

եթե այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանես ապա , ոչ միայն ես այլ դու էլ կսկսես իմ ասածից բան հասկանալ :

ՀԱՐՑ .......... Ձեր կարծիքով մինչև այսօր եհովաի վկաները քանի Հայորդու են զինաթափ արել :

Միուս ակումբցիներին նույնպես հրավիրում եմ պատասխանելու այս հարցին :

Խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք :

----------


## Varzor

> Բա որ այդքան հեշտ ձեր հարցին պատասխանում են , ինչու իմ հարցին էլ չեն այդքան հեշտ պատասխանում , որը ես դրել եմ այս թեմաի 948 համարում :
> Հարցն հետևյալն է .  « գրառումը տեղափոխում եմ անբողջությամբ » հարցը տրված է  « Աչծիվ » - ին
> եթե այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանես ապա , ոչ միայն ես այլ դու էլ կսկսես իմ ասածից բան հասկանալ :
> ՀԱՐՑ .......... Ձեր կարծիքով մինչև այսօր եհովաի վկաները քանի Հայորդու են զինաթափ արել :
> Միուս ակումբցիներին նույնպես հրավիրում եմ պատասխանելու այս հարցին :
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք :


Ախր հարցը շատ հռետորական է: Ոչ մեկն էլ այդպիսի վիճակագրություն չի տանում:
Բայց հեշտ պատասխան է. քանի հոգի որ երիտասարդ զնապարտ տղամարդկանցից ընդունել են Եհովայի Վկաների տոքսիկ նյուը, այդքան հոգու էլ զինաթափել են: Ինչպես նաև զինաթափել են ապագա զինապարտներին` արու զավակներին:

Իսկ որքան է արական սեռի Եհովայի Վկաների քանակը? Ով ունի այդպիսի ճշգրիտ վիճակագրություն? Մենակ վկաներն իրենք :
Այնպես որ այդ հարցին ավելի լավ կպատասխանեն Եհովայի վկաները: Ուղղակի հարցը պիտի փոփոխվեի, որ նորից չսկսեն հավայի լեզվին տալը:

Հարց.
Քանի արական սեռի ՀՀ քաղաքացիներն կան ՀՀ-ում գործող Եհովայի Վկաներ կազակերպությանը պաշտոնապես անդամագրված, և քանիսն են, որ չեն անդամագրվել, բայց էլի ման են գալիս լվացած ուղեղներով?  :LOL:

----------

aragats (25.10.2011), Hayazn (01.11.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> եթե այս հարցին ճիշտ պատասխանես ապա , ոչ միայն ես այլ դու էլ կսկսես իմ ասածից բան հասկանալ :
> 
> ՀԱՐՑ ..........   Ձեր կարծիքով մինչև այսօր եհովաի վկաները քանի Հայորդու են զինաթափ արել :
> 
> Միուս ակումբցիներին նույնպես հրավիրում եմ պատասխանելու այս հարցին :


Կներես որ ուղղածտ հարցին ուշ եմ պատասխանում, շատ զբաղված եմ դրա համար չեմ կարողանում հաճախակի մտնել ֆորում  :Wink: 
Իսկ թե որքան հայորդու են զինաթափ արել վկանները ես ճշգրիտ տեղեկություն չունեմ, ցավալին նա է որ արել են և ասեմ որ շատ  :Sad:

----------

Hayazn (05.11.2011)

----------


## հովարս



----------

Hayazn (18.11.2011)

----------


## Սահակիչ

> 


Իսկ դուք գիտեք, թե օվքեր են ֆինանսավորում և նպաստում, այդ աղանդների ընդլայմանը :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ դուք գիտեք, թե օվքեր են ֆինանսավորում և նպաստում, այդ աղանդների ընդլայմանը


Գիտեմ, և դրա մասին արդեն գրվել է որոշ բաժիններում:
 Եթե ավելին գիտես կիսվիր , գուցե աղանդավորներին օգտակար լինի սթափվելու համար

----------


## Սահակիչ

> Գիտեմ, և դրա մասին արդեն գրվել է որոշ բաժիններում:
>  Եթե ավելին գիտես կիսվիր , գուցե աղանդավորներին օգտակար լինի սթափվելու համար


 Հարգելի Հովարս, գոյություն ունի հատուկ կազմակերպություն, որը զբաղվում է մարդկանց անմիասնական դարձնելու «գործերով» բելեր ասպարեզներում: Անկայուն վիճակները ստեղծելը նրանց «աշխատանքն» է: Այդ շարքում մտնում են նաև բոլոր տեսակի աղանդները: Բոլոր աղանդների ղեկավարները տարբեր տարածաշրջաներում շատ լավ գիտակցում են իրենց «առաքելությունը» և դրա համար վարձատրվում են կլորիկ գումարներով: Կարծում եմ տեղյակ եք նաև, որ այսօր ողջ բանկային «և ոչ միայն» համակարգը պատկանում է «աստծո» ընտրյալ ժողովրդին՝ հրեաներին…

----------

Varzor (22.12.2011)

----------


## avganjan

գրեթ բոլոր հիմիկվա թարգմանությունները իրենց մեջ ներառում են խորամանկ սքողվաց փոփոխություններ , որոնց միջոցով փորձվում է Քրիստոս Աստծուն ամբողջությամբ մարդ դարցնել , և այդ գործը սկիզբ է առնում Եհովայի վկաների խնամքով արվող , այստեղ այնտեղ ,անընդհատ կատարվող փոփոխությունների միջոցով՝ օգտագործելով հնում մերժված ձեռագիրը ...

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես քրիստոնյա չե, բայց էդ ինչ խանգարում հասկանալ, որ էս աղանդները ԽԱԲԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ են, չեմ ուզում ասել Աստվածաշնչյան սխալ մեկնաբանություն, որովհետև Աստվածաշունչ չեմ ընթերցել, ուղղակի խաբեություն են, որ կիրառում են հզոր երկրները թույլերի նկատմամբ… Կրոնի ազատությանը իհարկե դեմ չեմ, բայց երբ որ մարդն ինքն իր մտորումներով է հանգում այս կամ այն եզրակացությանը, բայց երբ որ մարդու ուղեղը լվանում են՝ լսնելով ստերով ու ապուշություններով, երբ որ խաբում են ամերիկյան ծանրոցներով ու մի երկու կոպոկ փողում, դա արդեն իսկ ցավալի է մեր փոքր երկրի համար…
Էսքան քիչ մարդ ու էսքան շատ աղանդ...
Նայում ես, «հագած -կապած», խելացի թվացող մարդիկ, ու գալիս են քեզ նյարդայնացնում են... Ցավալի է, կործանարար՝ նամանավանդ երբ որ մարդիկ չեն հասկանում թո ինչու են աղանդավոր դառնում:
Ըստ իս Եհովայի Վկաների ամենաահավոր հատկանիշը բանակ չգնալն է, մարդիկ նախընտրում են բանտ նստել, բայց ձեռքը զենք չվերցնել: Էլ չեմ ասում բժշկությունն ու տոները մերժելը... Հիմարություն :Bad:

----------

Hayazn (21.09.2012)

----------


## Windows 7

Եհովայի վկաներ՞,կամ Հրեական լեզվով ասեմ՝ Յահուահի վկաներ՞;
Ես համարում եմ որ շատ կարեվոր է պահպանել հոգեվոր ու ֆիզիկական ու բարոյական մաքրությունը,գիտեմ որ Արարիչը սիրում է մեզ;
Ընդունելով Հիսուս Քրիստոսին,կամ Հրեական լեզվով ասեմ՝ Յահուշուահին,ես համարում եմ ,որ Մարդիք պիտի սիրեն միմիանց ու հանդուրժեն ,հարգեն միմիանց իրավունքները;
Բայց,երբ հարցը վերաբերվում է *թուրքերին*,որոնք  ամեն դեպքում մեզ կվնասեն,գտնում եմ , նաեվ պետք է լինել Քրիստոնյա *Խաչակիր* Ցեղակրոն ու պաշտպանել Հայրենիքի ու Ազգի շահերը,եվ սատար լինել Պետականությանը;
Գուցէ՞ բոլոր դավանանքները ու գաղափարախոսությունները վերահսկվում ու կառավարվում են, քանդում այլ պետությունների հիմքը, երբ Հայաստանի ու Հայ ազգի անվտանգության հարցը կա,այստեղ պիտի հիմնվել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու վրա;

----------


## Varzor

> ... երբ Հայաստանի ու Հայ ազգի անվտանգության հարցը կա,*այստեղ պիտի հիմնվել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու վրա*;


 :Shok: 
Հիմնվեցինք, դրա համար էլ անհիմն մնացինք:

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (20.12.2012), Եկվոր (08.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմնվեցինք, դրա համար էլ անհիմն մնացինք:


Լավ էլի, Վարզոր ջան: Խի՞ եք սենց բաներ անում: Մարդկանց հավատքի հետ կապված զզվող սմայլիկ դնելը ճի՞շտ ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ էլի, Վարզոր ջան: Խի՞ եք սենց բաներ անում: Մարդկանց հավատքի հետ կապված զզվող սմայլիկ դնելը ճի՞շտ ա:


Ուրա զզվող սմայլիկ???

Հ.Գ.
 :Blush:  միամիտ սմայլիկների ցանկում կողքինն էի սեղմել: Մինչև տեսա խմբագրեցի, դու էլ էիր տեսել  :Pardon:

----------

Շինարար (30.11.2012)

----------


## Windows 7

> Հիմնվեցինք, դրա համար էլ անհիմն մնացինք:


դուք առաջարկում եք մնանք հեթանոս՞,ես դեմ չեմ մեր նախկին հավատքին,բայց Քրիստոսի գաղափարախոսությունը իմ սրտովնա.
 :Wink: համել երբ կա նրա Երկնային արքայությունը: ես էլ գիտեմ ինչ կանեմ նրա թիկունքում.
,,ամեն բան ազգի համար,,

----------


## Windows 7

> Լավ էլի, Վարզոր ջան: Խի՞ եք սենց բաներ անում: Մարդկանց հավատքի հետ կապված զզվող սմայլիկ դնելը ճի՞շտ ա:


 :Hands Up: Ամեն ինչ նորմալա ,դա հավատք չէ,այլ կրոն,որ կարելի է օրտագործել սեփական Ազգի Կրոնապետության համար;
,,սա մտքեր են,ես բան չեմ քարոզում,,

----------


## Varzor

> դուք առաջարկում եք մնանք հեթանոս՞,ես դեմ չեմ մեր նախկին հավատքին,բայց Քրիստոսի գաղափարախոսությունը իմ սրտովնա.
> համել երբ կա նրա Երկնային արքայությունը: ես էլ գիտեմ ինչ կանեմ նրա թիկունքում.
> ,,ամեն բան ազգի համար,,


Ինչի ով քրիստոնյա չի հեթանոսա? համ ել ով ասեց, որ մեր նախնիների հավատքը հեթնոսությունն էր? Հեթանոսությունը հելլենիստական շրջանին էր բնորոշ, բայց դրանից առաջ հայերը լավ էլ մոնոթեիստ են եղել, ավելի շուտ հավատացել են մեկ արարչին:
Ի վերջո իրականությունը հավատալ կամ չհավատալուց չի փոխվում, փոխվում է միայն դրա անհատական ընկալումը:

----------


## Windows 7

> Ինչի ով քրիստոնյա չի հեթանոսա? համ ել ով ասեց, որ մեր նախնիների հավատքը հեթնոսությունն էր? Հեթանոսությունը հելլենիստական շրջանին էր բնորոշ, բայց դրանից առաջ հայերը լավ էլ մոնոթեիստ են եղել, ավելի շուտ հավատացել են մեկ արարչին:
> Ի վերջո իրականությունը հավատալ կամ չհավատալուց չի փոխվում, փոխվում է միայն դրա անհատական ընկալումը:


Իսկական* Ար Ար*ու  իչ ին ասում էին *Արա*,հետո դառավ *Մազդ*՞

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկական* Ար Ար*ու  իչ ին ասում էին *Արա*,հետո դառավ *Մազդ*՞


ԲԱյց ստեղ ինչ մեղավոր են Եհովայի վկաները?  :Jpit: 

"Արամազդ" դիցական անվան ծագումը և ստուգաբանությունը շատ տարբերակներ ունեն, սակայն պաշտոնական ակադեմիական տարբերակը` Ավեստական "Ահուրա Մազդա"-ն է, որը ներկայումս զարդոշտների մոտ (զրադաշտականներ) հնչում է "Օրմազդ"

----------


## Windows 7

> ԲԱյց ստեղ ինչ մեղավոր են Եհովայի վկաները?


 :Smile: 
Եհովայի վկաները Աստծո անունը սխալ են տալիս,պարզապես ոչ թէ Եհովա է պետք ասել,այլ Յահուահ.այդքան բան :Wink:

----------


## Windows 7

> "Արամազդ" դիցական անվան ծագումը և ստուգաբանությունը շատ տարբերակներ ունեն, սակայն պաշտոնական ակադեմիական տարբերակը` Ավեստական "Ահուրա Մազդա"-ն է, որը ներկայումս զարդոշտների մոտ (զրադաշտականներ) հնչում է "Օրմազդ"


Բայց Ահուրա Մազդան Պարսկահայկական բառ է եվ կազմված է՝ Ա Հուր եվ Մազդա արմատներից,որը կնշանակէ՝ Հուրի Զորություն.

----------


## Freeman

> Բայց Ահուրա Մազդան Պարսկահայկական բառ է եվ կազմված է՝ Ա Հուր եվ Մազդա արմատներից,որը կնշանակէ՝ Հուրի Զորություն.


Կարելի ա նաև ենթադրել, որ ա-ն ժխտական նախածանց ա, էս դեպքում կստացվի զորություն առանց հուրի, զորությունմ որը հուրինը չէ, կամ այն ինչը հուրի զորությունը չէ  :Jpit:  ի դեպ մազդան զորությունն ա՞

----------

Varzor (13.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարելի ա նաև ենթադրել, որ ա-ն ժխտական նախածանց ա, էս դեպքում կստացվի զորություն առանց հուրի, զորությունմ որը հուրինը չէ, կամ այն ինչը հուրի զորությունը չէ  ի դեպ մազդան զորությունն ա՞


Մազդան ճապոնական մեքենայա: Լավ էլ մեքենայա, Եհովան վկա:

----------

Freeman (10.12.2012), Quyr Qery (13.12.2012), VisTolog (09.12.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Նենց եմ ուրախանում, որ իմանում եմ եհովականների ցեղում կան նենցները ովքեր ձևացնում են թե եհովական են (ընտանիքում ու շրջապատում վատ վերաբերմունքի չարժանանալու համար ) ու եկեղեցի կոչվածում ուղեղի ֆորմատը իրանց վրա չի ազդում, որտև read-only ռեժիմում են: :Jpit:  Մտածում եմ որ դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չի ու զարմանում որ մի ամբողջ եհովայի վկա ընտանիքում կարողանում են իրենց սեփական կողմնորոշումը զարգացնել:

----------


## Freeman

> Մազդան ճապոնական մեքենայա: Լավ էլ մեքենայա, Եհովան վկա:


Փաստորեն ստացվում ա Մազդա առանց հրի՝ յանի առանց էն կողի նակլեյկեքի

Մազդա եմ ուզում ։(

----------


## Rhayader

> Կարելի ա նաև ենթադրել, որ ա-ն ժխտական նախածանց ա, էս դեպքում կստացվի զորություն առանց հուրի, զորությունմ որը հուրինը չէ, կամ այն ինչը հուրի զորությունը չէ  ի դեպ մազդան զորությունն ա՞


Դու Արենի հետ բանավիճու՞մ ես, ապ :Smile: 

Ահուրան (Ավեստական իրաներեն)/Ասուրան (Սանսկրիտ) աստվածային երկու ցեղերից մեկն է: Հինդուիզմում իրենք վատն են, Զորաոստրանիզմում/Մազդականության մեջ՝ լավը: «Հուր» արմատի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Բայց դե որոշ մարդկանց արի ու բան ապացուցի:

----------

Freeman (10.12.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Դու Արենի հետ բանավիճու՞մ ես, ապ
> 
> Ահուրան (Ավեստական իրաներեն)/Ասուրան (Սանսկրիտ) աստվածային երկու ցեղերից մեկն է: Հինդուիզմում իրենք վատն են, Զորաոստրանիզմում/Մազդականության մեջ՝ լավը: «Հուր» արմատի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Բայց դե որոշ մարդկանց արի ու բան ապացուցի:


Մեկ-մեկ ես էլ եմ պարապ մնում ։)

----------


## Windows 7

*,,Ասուրան,,
*
կարդացել եմ Մահաբհարաթան,տեղյակ եմ.

 :LOL: եկեք զրուցարան տեղափոխվենք,մոդերները կարողա նկատեն,որ ես թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ եմ արել.ափսոս որ նախազգուշական չտվեցին,մի քիչ ուշադրություն ցուցաբերեին թեմաի նկատմամբ;

լավ մնացեք :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> *,,Ասուրան,,
> *
> կարդացել եմ Մահաբհարաթան,տեղյակ եմ.
> 
> եկեք զրուցարան տեղափոխվենք,մոդերները կարողա նկատեն,որ ես թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ եմ արել.ափսոս որ նախազգուշական չտվեցին,մի քիչ ուշադրություն ցուցաբերեին թեմաի նկատմամբ;
> 
> լավ մնացեք


Ուրեմն տեղյակ ես, որ մի քիչ առաջ դուրս ես տվել:

----------


## Malxas

> Դու Արենի հետ բանավիճու՞մ ես, ապ
> 
> Ահուրան (Ավեստական իրաներեն)/Ասուրան (Սանսկրիտ) աստվածային երկու ցեղերից մեկն է: Հինդուիզմում իրենք վատն են, Զորաոստրանիզմում/Մազդականության մեջ՝ լավը: «Հուր» արմատի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Բայց դե որոշ մարդկանց արի ու բան ապացուցի:


Երկու աստվածային ցեղերից մեկն է՞, թե երկու աստված եղբայրներից մեկը: Չգիտեմ, գուցե հարմար բառ չօգտագործեցի: Նկատի ունեմ Որմիզդին (Ահուրա Մազդա, Օրմուզդ) և Ահրիմանին, որոնք երկուսն էլ Զրվանից են սկիզբ առել: Ընդ որում առաջինը բեղմանվորվել է 1000 տարվա զոհաբերությունից, իսկ մյուսը մեկ ակնթարթի երկմտանքից:

----------


## Varzor

> Կարելի ա նաև ենթադրել, որ ա-ն ժխտական նախածանց ա, էս դեպքում կստացվի զորություն առանց հուրի, զորությունմ որը հուրինը չէ, կամ այն ինչը հուրի զորությունը չէ  ի դեպ մազդան զորությունն ա՞


Եթե մազդա RX8 ա, ապա կարգին զորություն ա` ռոտորամխոցային շարժիչով, վարիատորային փոխանցումատուփով  :LOL: 
Էդ ուղղակի մեկի մազդան թռցրել են, դուրսա եկել փողոց ու զարմացած ասելա "Աաա, հուրա մազդան??? :help"
Բայց ստեղ էլ Եհովայի վկաները կապ չունեն:
Իրանց հիմնական մեղքը հենց նրանումն է, որ իրենք ոչ մի փաստ չունեն այն բանի համար, թե ինչպես է իրականում հնչում իրենց աստծու անունը:
Բայց ստեղ մի պարադոքսալ մաս կա: Եթե էդ աստվածը միակն է ու էլ ուրիշը չկա, ապա ինչ իմաստ ունի, որ մարդ նրան անունով ճանաչի? Հո ուրիշի հետ չի խառնի?

----------

Freeman (13.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Երկու աստվածային ցեղերից մեկն է՞, թե երկու աստված եղբայրներից մեկը: Չգիտեմ, գուցե հարմար բառ չօգտագործեցի: Նկատի ունեմ Որմիզդին (Ահուրա Մազդա, Օրմուզդ) և Ահրիմանին, որոնք երկուսն էլ Զրվանից են սկիզբ առել: Ընդ որում առաջինը բեղմանվորվել է 1000 տարվա զոհաբերությունից, իսկ մյուսը մեկ ակնթարթի երկմտանքից:


Ահուրան/Ասուրան կամ Դևան/Սուրան ոչ թե կոնկրետ աստվածներ են, այլ աստվածային ցեղեր: Զրադաշտության մեջ Ահուրա Մազդան ու Ահրիմանը կոնկրետ աստվածություններ են, եղբայրներ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ քիթ, կոկորդ, ականջի բժիշկն էլ ա Եհովայի վկա  Շատ բարեհամբույր և խելացի կին ա, ի դեպ բավականին լավ մասնագետ: Նա երբեք չի փորձել համոզել ինձ Եհովայի վկա դառնալ  Առանձնապես մեծ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում նրանցից


Նոյի թվի գրառում :ՃՃ

Իրենք վտանգ են իրենց, իրենց ընտանիքի համար: Ի ուրախություն ինձ ես կարողացա մեկին դարձնել նախկին Եհովայի վկա: Նենց բաներա պատմում որ ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում: Էդ տղուն իրա ընտանիքը կասկադի ամենավերևն էր հասցրել, ու էլի եթե ես չլինեի, ինքը հիմա մեռած կլներ: Ո՞նց կարելիա սեփական երեխայից հրաժարվել, ո՞նց կարելիա էդ աստիճան կույր ու անմարդկային լինել: Եթե ինքնասպանությունը հաջողվեր, կասեին հա ի՞նչա եղել որ, մեկա տղես հարությունա առնելու, պետք չի լացել, տխրել: :Blink:  

Մի խոսքով ես իրենց դեմ շատ բացասական եմ տրամադրված ու պատրաստվում եմ պատերազմի,  :Jpit:  որ իրենք դիտարանը ձեռքներում կանգնեն՝ ես էլ կրակեմ, քանզի վասնզի իրենց պես մարդիկ, ովքեր մինչև կյանքի վերջ գնում են ժողովների /ի՞՞՞մաստը/, հրաժարվում են հարստությունից /որտև էսօր-էգուց աշխարհի վերջնա/, հրաժարվում են իրենց հարազատներից, ոչ եհովականներին համարում են վատ մարդ... չպետքա լինեն, քանի որ ավելի շատ վնասում են բոլորին՝ իրենց, իրենց ընատիքին, հարազատների ու շրջապատին: Նույնիսկ մարդասպանը էնքան վատություն չի անում, ինչքան իրանք են անում:  




> իմ տեսած մարդկանցից ամենանագլիներն ու,ամենաստորերը այդ Եհովայի վկաներն են, որոնցից գոնե մեկին ես վաղ թե ուշ, եթե իհարկե ֆիզիկականս ների, անպայման մի հատ գոնե ապտակելու եմ, որովհետև նեեեեենց բաներ եմ նրանց կողմից տեսել, որ նույնիսկ պատմելու չէ


Նույնիսկ բառեր դժվարա գտնել պատմելու համար: Ընկերոջս տնտանիքն ու շրջապատը ինձ վրա լրիվ զոմբիների, հոգեկան հիվանդների տպավորություն են թողել:

----------

keyboard (25.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նույնիսկ բառեր դժվարա գտնել պատմելու համար: Ընկերոջս տնտանիքն ու շրջապատը ինձ վրա լրիվ զոմբիների, հոգեկան հիվանդների տպավորություն են թողել:


Բոլոր հավատացյալներն էլ էդպես են, իմաստ չունի Եհովայի վկաների վրա կենտրոնանալ:

----------

Jarre (29.01.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Նոյի թվի գրառում :ՃՃ
> 
> Իրենք վտանգ են իրենց, իրենց ընտանիքի համար: Ի ուրախություն ինձ ես կարողացա մեկին դարձնել նախկին Եհովայի վկա: Նենց բաներա պատմում որ ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում: Էդ տղուն իրա ընտանիքը կասկադի ամենավերևն էր հասցրել, ու էլի եթե ես չլինեի, ինքը հիմա մեռած կլներ: Ո՞նց կարելիա սեփական երեխայից հրաժարվել, ո՞նց կարելիա էդ աստիճան կույր ու անմարդկային լինել: Եթե ինքնասպանությունը հաջողվեր, կասեին հա ի՞նչա եղել որ, մեկա տղես հարությունա առնելու, պետք չի լացել, տխրել: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով ես իրենց դեմ շատ բացասական եմ տրամադրված ու պատրաստվում եմ պատերազմի,  որ իրենք դիտարանը ձեռքներում կանգնեն՝ ես էլ կրակեմ, քանզի վասնզի իրենց պես մարդիկ, ովքեր մինչև կյանքի վերջ գնում են ժողովների /ի՞՞՞մաստը/, հրաժարվում են հարստությունից /որտև էսօր-էգուց աշխարհի վերջնա/, հրաժարվում են իրենց հարազատներից, ոչ եհովականներին համարում են վատ մարդ... չպետքա լինեն, քանի որ ավելի շատ վնասում են բոլորին՝ իրենց, իրենց ընատիքին, հարազատների ու շրջապատին: Նույնիսկ մարդասպանը էնքան վատություն չի անում, ինչքան իրանք են անում:  
> 
> Նույնիսկ բառեր դժվարա գտնել պատմելու համար: Ընկերոջս տնտանիքն ու շրջապատը ինձ վրա լրիվ զոմբիների, հոգեկան հիվանդների տպավորություն են թողել:


Վիստ ջան, իսկ իմ համար ստեղ հարցը շատ ավելի խորքային ա։
Եհովայի վկաները չեն խոսում իրանց կրոնը թողած մարդու հետ ու դա հիմնավորում են Աստվածաշնչի նմանատիպ հատվածներով.
«Եթէ քո հօր կամ մօր կողմից քո եղբայրը, քո տղան կամ քո աղջիկը, քո ծոցում պառկող կինդ կամ անձիդ պէս սիրելի բարեկամդ գաղտնաբար քեզ ասի՝ «Գնանք պաշտենք քեզ եւ քո հայրերին անծանօթ օտար աստուածներ», որոնք ձեր շուրջը գտնուող, քեզ մօտիկ կամ քեզանից հեռու ազգերի աստուածներ են երկրի մի ծայրից մինչեւ երկրի միւս ծայրը, 8ապա չհամաձայնուես նրա հետ, չլսես, *չխնայես*, *չգթաս* ու չպատսպարես նրան։ Ամենուր կը յայտնես այդ մասին. նախ *քո ձեռքը թող բարձրանայ նրան սպանելու համար*, որից յետոյ թող բարձրանայ ամբողջ ժողովրդի ձեռքը։ Քարկոծելով կը սպանէք նրան, որովհետեւ նա ուզում էր քեզ ապստամբեցնել քո Տէր Աստծու դէմ, որը քեզ դուրս բերեց Եգիպտացիների երկրից՝ ստրկութեան տնից»։ Երկրորդ Օրէնք 13 գլուխ, 6-10 համարներ։

Իսլամիստ ծայրահեղականները իրանք իրանց պայթացնում են մարդաշատ վայրերում ու դրա համար ունեն նմանատիպ հիմնավորումներ իրանց սուրբ գրքից։
«Сражайтесь на пути Аллаха с теми, кто сражается против вас, но не преступайте границы дозволенного. Воистину, Аллах не любит преступников. *Убивайте их* (многобожников), где бы вы их ни встретили, и изгоняйте их оттуда, откуда они вас изгнали. *Искушение хуже, чем убийство*. Но не сражайтесь с ними у Заповедной мечети, пока они не станут сражаться с вами в ней. Если же они станут сражаться с вами, то *убивайте их*.  Но если они прекратят, то ведь Аллах - Прощающий, Милосердный... Но если они прекратят, то враждовать следует только с беззаконниками. Запретный месяц - за запретный месяц, а за нарушение запретов - возмездие. Если кто покусился на вас, то и вы покуситесь на него, подобно тому, как он покусился на вас. Бойтесь Аллаха и знайте, что Аллах - с богобоязненными» (Սուրա 2:190-194)

Ու սենց շարունակ։

Այսինքն ինչ որ մի տեղ մենք սաղս նստած ենք դանդաղ գործող ռումբի վրա, որովհետև ցավոք սրտի աշխարհի մեծ մասը պաշտում ա Աստվածաշուչնը ու Ղուրանը։ Ու պատրաստա նենց բաներ անի, որոնց մասին դու խոսում ես։ Ու ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, էտ սարսափելի անընդունելի բան ա։ Բայց էտ փաստ ա, որ մարդիկ ապրում են էս արժեքներով։

Հիմա իմ համար ամենակարևոր երևույթներից մեկը։
Վիստ, դու ինչքան գիտեմ քեզ համարում ես Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդ, չէ՞։ 
Այ երբ որ դու ես էս թեմայի մասին խոսում, Սկեպտիկն ա խոսում, Մե§ը, Բայը, Աթեիստը ես շատ նորմալ եմ ընդունում ու հասկանում եմ ասածը, մտածում եմ։ Ու էտ ինձ շատ ա օգնել։

Բայց երբ նույն դաժան մտքեր պարունակող գիրքը պաշտող մարդը սկսում ա ապացուցել, որ իրա դիմացը կանգնաց նույն անհեթեթ մտքերին հավատացող մարդը մի քիչ «շեղված ա» իրա տեսակետներում, այ տեղ իմ գլխի կափարիչը թռնում ա, ականջներիս ու քթիս ծակերից (ու մնացած բոլոր հանարավոր տեղերից ահավոր մեծ ճնշմամբ գոլորշի ա §շում)։ Ու ես անկեղծ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, ո՞նց կարելի ա տենց անել։ Էտ իմ համար նույն բանն ա, որ ոնց որ ես ասեմ, որ ես իմ կապույտ մորուքից մի մազ պոկելով կարամ մեռելին հետ կյանքի բերեմ, մեկն էլ գա զառանցանքը գլուխը գցի ու ապացուցի, որ մեռելին կյանքի բերելու համար պետք ա ոչ թե կապույլ մորուքից մազ կտրել, այլ Տիբեթի կույսի գլխի մազով պիտի հարություն տաս։ Դու կողքից էտ ամեն ինչին նայելով էտ էրկուսի վրա կղժաս չէ՞։ Ու էտ ղժոցը ոչ թե էտ անձերի դեմ ա լինելու, այլ երևույթի։ Որովհետև անձերը փոխվում են՝ երևույթը շարունակվում ա արդեն հազարամյակներ։ Այո՛, իմ կարծիքով մարդկային ապուշությունը կրոնից ավելի հին ա։ Երևի դրա արդյունքում էլ կան կրոնները։ Ու երբ Կրոնում կամ առօրյա կյանքում նման դեբատների եմ ականատես լինում, էս նույն պատկերն ա դեմս գալիս։ Ով ում ինչ ա բացատրում....  :Smile: 

Ընենց որ Եհովայի վկաներ, Հիսունականներ, Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցի, Հռոմի Կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցի, Իսլամ, Հուդաիզմ..... Էական ոչ մի տարբերություն։ Իրանց մոդելը շատ պարզ ա՝
1) Հավատա չտեսածիդ
2) Վստահիր գրվածին
3) Կյանքդ տուր կրոնիդ համար (էն բանի համար ինչը չես տեսել, էն ինչին պիտի անխոս ենթարկվես, էն ինչը ամենից վեր ա՝ անգամ ամենապարզ ծնողական սիրուց ու բնազդից)։ Սա իմ համար մտային ուռոդություն ա։

Քրիստոնյան՝ Առաքելականը, Ուղղափառը, Կաթոլիկը իրա թեման ա մտցնում էս մոդելի մեջ, Հուդայականը իրա, Իսլամը իրա։ Վերջ։ Էական ոչ մի տարբերություն։ Կարծում եմ ապացույցները շատ են։ 

Իսկ եթե մարդը էտքան ապուշ ա, որ իրա կրոնի ու գաղափարի պատճառով կարա թույլ տա իրա էրեխուն էտ օրը հասնի, էտ ուղղակի սարսափելի ա։ Ու սարսափելի ա անգամ խորանալ ու պատկերացնել քանի ուղեղներ են թունավորված «սուրբ» գրքերով։ Ահավոր ա  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (29.01.2013), Chilly (29.01.2013), Freeman (29.01.2013), Rhayader (29.01.2013), Sagittarius (29.01.2013), VisTolog (29.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.01.2013), Ուլուանա (29.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Jarre ես մի բան եմ հասկացել, որ ով ինչի հավատա, եթե բավականաչափ ուժեղ մարդ է, դա նրա էությունը չի փոխի: Եթե ուժեղ եհովայի վկայի (ու սա փորձից եմ ասում՝ իմ ազգականների որոշակի մասը եհովայի վկա է) ընտանիքի անդամը դադարի եհովայի վկա լինել, որոշ ժամանակ հետո նրանց հարաբերությունները կվերադառնան իրենց տեղը:

Կրոնի վտանգն անձի մասշտաբով չի. անձն ազատ է հավատալ, ինչին ուզում է: Կրոնի վտանգը մասսայի մասշտաբով է, երբ շրջակա մարդկանց տեսանկյունը կարող է ազդել քոնի վրա: Նույնիսկ եթե շրջակա մարդիկ իրենց էությամբ վատը չեն:

----------

Freeman (29.01.2013), Jarre (29.01.2013), Sagittarius (29.01.2013), VisTolog (29.01.2013), Ուլուանա (29.01.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre ես մի բան եմ հասկացել, որ ով ինչի հավատա, եթե բավականաչափ ուժեղ մարդ է, դա նրա էությունը չի փոխի: Եթե ուժեղ եհովայի վկայի (ու սա փորձից եմ ասում՝ իմ ազգականների որոշակի մասը եհովայի վկա է) ընտանիքի անդամը դադարի եհովայի վկա լինել, որոշ ժամանակ հետո նրանց հարաբերությունները կվերադառնան իրենց տեղը:
> 
> Կրոնի վտանգն անձի մասշտաբով չի. անձն ազատ է հավատալ, ինչին ուզում է: Կրոնի վտանգը մասսայի մասշտաբով է, երբ շրջակա մարդկանց տեսանկյունը կարող է ազդել քոնի վրա: Նույնիսկ եթե շրջակա մարդիկ իրենց էությամբ վատը չեն:


+1 
Համաձայն եմ հետդ։
Իսկ կարաս քրիստոնեության, իսլամի ու հուդայականության մեջ ցույց տաս մի ճյուղավորում, մի կազմակերպությունը, որը կենտրոնանում ա ԱՆՀԱՏԻ վրա, ու ոչ թե ՄԱՍՍԱՅԻ։ 
Իմ գնահատմամբ՝ «համայնքը զորավոր է» խոսքն ա ընկած այս երեք կրոնների հիմքում։ 
Դրա համար էլ կա համայնք, կան հանդիպումներ, կան ծեսեր, երգեր։ Ստեղծվում ա մի իրականություն իրա օրենքներով, ադաթներով, մշակույթով և այլնով։ 

Խմբակային խիղճ
Խմբակային հավատք

Բայց ոչ երբեք՝

Անհատական խիղճ
Անհատական հավատք

Ու էտ խումբը՝ մասսան, կյանքում չի ների քո անհատականությանը։ Մնա մատրիցայի մեջ ու ապրիր երջանիկ։ Վերցրու կրոնական կազմակերպության մաշտաբով, եկեղեցու մաշտաբով, ազգային կրոնի մաշտաբով։ Նույնն ա։ Նույն բանն ա։

Եթե պետք ա կարամ բերեմ սենց եզրակացության գալու պատճառները։

----------

boooooooom (29.01.2013), Rhayader (29.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Մերկաբան/կաբալան հուդայականության մեջ, սուֆիականությունը մահմեդականության մեջ, քրիստոնեության հարցն ավելի բարդ է: Բայց դրանք իրականում փիլիսոփայական, ոչ թե զուտ կրոնական ուղղություններ են:

----------


## Jarre

Հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ ա.....

----------

Rammstein (15.05.2013), VisTolog (15.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ ա.....


Ա՞րթ  :Shok:

----------


## Այբ

Դարերով պայքարելով ու մեր արյան գնով պաշտպանելով մեր կրոնը, շատ ցավալի է, որ հիմա, երբ ստեղծել ենք մեր անկախ և քրիստոնյա երկիրը, մեր իրականության մեջ հայտնվել են Եհովայի վկաները: Ինձ թվում է, որ այստեղ եկեղեցին է մեղավոր: Եկեղեցին պետք է ուժեղացնի իր դիրքերը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դարերով պայքարելով ու մեր արյան գնով պաշտպանելով մեր կրոնը, շատ ցավալի է, որ հիմա, երբ ստեղծել ենք մեր անկախ և քրիստոնյա երկիրը, մեր իրականության մեջ հայտնվել են Եհովայի վկաները: Ինձ թվում է, որ այստեղ եկեղեցին է մեղավոր: Եկեղեցին պետք է ուժեղացնի իր դիրքերը:


Եհովայի վկաներն ավելի քրիստոնյա են, հավատա: Իրանք գոնե մինիմալը անում են՝ աստվածաշունչ են կարդում:

----------

Գիտունիկ (13.11.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եհովայի վկաներն ավելի քրիստոնյա են, հավատա: Իրանք գոնե մինիմալը անում են՝ աստվածաշունչ են կարդում:


Կարդալն ու զուբրիտը տարբեր բաներ են:

----------

keyboard (15.05.2013), Tig (16.05.2013), VisTolog (15.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.05.2013), Շինարար (15.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

հիմա իրանքել են մարդ, իրանքել են ուզում բենթլի քշեն, խի մենակ տերդերնե՞րին ա կարելի

----------


## Jarre

Այբ, իսկ ես գլոբալ առումով ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում Եհովայ վկաների ու որևէ այլ կրոնի՝ այդ թվում ՀԱԵ-ի միջև։ Կրոնների մոդելը նույնն ա՝ իշխանություն մարդկանց ուղեղների ու մտածելակերպի վրա՝ աստվածապաշտության քողի տակ, ինչը իմ համար անբարություն ա անկախ նրանից թե ինչ լեյբլ կկպցնես էտ երևույթի վրա՝ ՀԱԵ, Հիսունական, Եհովայի վկա, Կաթոլի, թե մեկ այլ անուն։ Երևույթը նույնն ա։ Կրկնում եմ ՝ գլոբալ վերցրած։

Իմ համար շատ ցավալի ա էտ ամեն ինչը հասկանալը ու դրա մասին խոստովանելը....  :Sad:

----------

lusattik (23.05.2013), Sambitbaba (26.05.2013), Tig (16.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ա՞րթ


Հը՞, Ներս ջան  :Smile: 
Ներս, ուղղակի փորձում եմ փաստերը տեսնել, ոչ թե ինչ որ ցանկանում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հը՞, Ներս ջան 
> Ներս, ուղղակի փորձում եմ փաստերը տեսնել, ոչ թե ինչ որ ցանկանում եմ


Ճիշտն ասած շատ զարմացած եմ։ Կարող ա անձնական բան եմ հարցնում‎, ամեն դեպքում եթե չես ուզում ուղղակի կարող ես չպատասխանես, բայց կարծում եմ ինձ ու էլի ահագին մարդկանց հետաքրքիր կինի իմանալ ոնց եղավ որ սկսեցիր փորձել փաստերին նայել, այլ ոչ էն ինչ ցանկանում ես։ ՈՒ էդ փաստերը միշտ էլ իրենց տեղում են եղել, ո՞նց է լինում որ չեն երևում, ու հետո «ինչ–որ» բան պատահելուց հետո սկսում են երևալ։

----------

Jarre (16.05.2013), VisTolog (16.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ճիշտն ասած շատ զարմացած եմ։ Կարող ա անձնական բան եմ հարցնում‎, ամեն դեպքում եթե չես ուզում ուղղակի կարող ես չպատասխանես, բայց կարծում եմ ինձ ու էլի ահագին մարդկանց հետաքրքիր կինի իմանալ ոնց եղավ որ սկսեցիր փորձել փաստերին նայել, այլ ոչ էն ինչ ցանկանում ես։ ՈՒ էդ փաստերը միշտ էլ իրենց տեղում են եղել, ո՞նց է լինում որ չեն երևում, ու հետո «ինչ–որ» բան պատահելուց հետո սկսում են երևալ։


Ներսես ջան, ես էս երկու օրվա մեջ անպայման կպատասխանեմ։

----------

Ներսես_AM (16.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ներսես ջան, ես էս երկու օրվա մեջ անպայման կպատասխանեմ։


Ես շատ երկար ժամանակ մտածում եմ ոնց գրեմ, որ կարճ լինի ու հասկանալի։ Բայց ամենակարևորը օբեկտիվ։ Մինչև մտքերս հավաքեմ, ստեղ պարբերաբար կդնեմ որոշակի մտքեր Եհովայի վկաների հրատարակություններից։ Կարծում եմ կարելի ա եվրոնյուզի պես No Comment անել։ Ու երևի հարցիդ պատասխանի մի մասն էլ հենց էս No Comment-ից կգտնես։ Ու պետք չի ջղայնանալ, ՀՏ Հայկոյի երգերի բառերը հիշել, ներվայնանալ։ Ուղղակի հասարակ հետևություններ կարելի ա անել ու վերջ։

Սա երևի իմ կողմից սկզբի համար ամենաօբեկտիվ մոտեցումը կլինի։ Ոչ մի մեկնաբանություն։ Ուղղակի փաստ՝ էն ինչ սովորացնում են։ Առանց մեկնաբանության։ 

*ԴԻՏԱՐԱՆ,  15 Հունվարի, 2013թ, էջ 16, պարբերություն 19* 
«Քո հարազատը իրականում կարիք ունի տեսնելու, որ դու վճռականորեն Եհովային ամեն ինչից վեր ես դասում, այդ թվում ընտանիքից։ Առիթներ մի՛ փնտրիր շփվելու ընկերակցությունից զրկված հարազատիդ հետ, օրինակ՝ էլեկտրոնային փոստով»։

Ու մի մեջբերում։ Էտ շփվելու տակ հասկացվում ա անգամ հասարակ «բարև» տալը։
ՀԳ՝ Սա «բարև»-ի շարժման հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի  :Tongue: 

*ԴԻՏԱՐԱՆ,  15 Օգոստոսի, 2013թ, էջ ։, պարբերություն 7* 
«Չպետք է թույլ տանք, որ ընտանեկան կապերը ավելի կարևոր լինեն, քան աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքները»։

----------

mnowak (29.05.2013), Varzor (26.05.2013), VisTolog (26.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (26.05.2013)

----------


## anslov

Փաստորեն Ռուսաստանում մենակ փիս գործեր չի լինում: 
Լինում է նաև լավ գործեր   :Smile: 




> Верховный суд запретил «Свидетелей Иеговы» 
> 
> Верховный суд признал «Свидетелей Иеговы» экстремистской организацией и запретил ее деятельность в России. Об этом сообщает корреспондент «Интерфакса» из зала суда.
> 
> Как заявил судья, ВС принял решение ликвидировать Управленческий центр «Свидетелей Иеговы в России» и 395 местных организаций и обратить в собственность их имущество. «Решение подлежит немедленному исполнению», — подчеркнул он.
> ...................
> Иск о запрете в России «Свидетелей Иеговы» 17 марта подал в Верховный суд Минюст. Как сообщало ведомство, по результатам проверки, которая проводилась с 8 по 27 февраля, выяснилось, что деятельность организации Вслед подачей иска Минюст приостановил деятельность «Свидетелей Иеговы» в России в связи с признаками экстремизма.
> 
> https://tvrain.ru/news/svidetelej_iegovy-432905/


Տարոսը Հայաստանին:

----------


## anslov

Փաստորեն սա դեռ լրիվ չի: Կենացները ավելի քաղցր են  :Hands Up:  



> Суд конфисковал имущество главной организации "Свидетелей Иеговы" 
> 
> https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...eliei_iieghovy

----------


## Progart

էս վիդեոն իմ լրիվ փոխել ա իմ կարծիքը Եհովայի վկաների չծառայելու հետ կապված։

----------

Jarre (18.12.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.08.2017), Աթեիստ (16.08.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> էս վիդեոն իմ լրիվ փոխել ա իմ կարծիքը Եհովայի վկաների չծառայելու հետ կապված։


Նայեցի համարյա մինչև վերջ։ Մի տասը տարուց ավել հաստատ այլընտրանքային ծառայության մասին օրենքը կա։ Էն 5 հոգին ինչի հրաժարվեցին այլընտրանքային ծառայելուց տենց էլ չհասկացա։ 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Գիտունիկ

ՈՒզում էի Եհովաի վկա դառնալ,երեվի շաաաատ հետո ,հիմա տնեցիք չեն թողնում

----------


## Arjo

> ՈՒզում էի Եհովաի վկա դառնալ,երեվի շաաաատ հետո ,հիմա տնեցիք չեն թողնում


Բա Առաքելական Եկեղեցին՞,բա ես հո դավաճան չեմ…

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխվել են նույնանուն ու նորաբաց թեմայից։
*Խնդրում եմ թեմա բացելուց առաջ համոզվել, որ նմանատիպ (առավել ևս նույնանուն) թեմա արդեն իսկ չկա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Թեմայում քննարկվում են Եհովայի վկաները, ոչ թե նրանց կրոնը։
Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են։*

Դադարեցրեք կրոնի քարոզը։

----------

